# Show Your Face Thread



## soccercruiser87

This thread is for everyone to post pictures of themselves. And also have people make comments about other peoples pictures. There will be *NO* private conversations or off topic conversations in this thread, that's what PM's (private messages) are for.

Also, when posting pictures of yourself, they MUST be DIS appropriate. This means that there is no vulgar or any other inappropriate gestures allowed in pictures. The DIS is a family friendly forum and inappropriate pictures will not be tolerated.

Finally, a reminder that fighting, personal attacks, and sarcasm is not tolerated on the DISboards. From the DISboards Guidelines: 


> *4.  NO FIGHTING/SARCASM*: While we'd like to think that a Disney fan site is always lighthearted, there are times when there are disagreements. Let's face it, there are certain topics that can transform any of us into a raging "Donald Duck." When you sense this is happening, we ask that you step away from the discussion before it escalates into a fight. Just like Mom always said about fighting, we don't care who started the argument and we don't want it on the DIS. (Okay, she didn't say the part about the DIS, but you know what we mean.) No attacking others and no sarcasm please. Either will result in an infraction



Now, lets see everyone.


----------



## Fatphil32

FIRST.


----------



## PigletGurl

*hopefully second haha
*


----------



## minniemouse440044

lookin good john :]





THIRDaha
hahah


----------



## Princess victoria

4th 
lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

5th


----------



## minniemouse440044

Princess victoria said:


> 4th
> lol



queen your so pretty!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

6th!


----------



## Princess victoria

Thanks Glowsticks!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

7th!



Repostt! :]


----------



## disney100666

8th !


----------



## jobrosx0disney

Fatphil32 said:


> FIRST.





PigletGurl said:


> *hopefully second haha
> *





minniemouse440044 said:


> lookin good john :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIRDaha
> hahah





Princess victoria said:


> 4th
> lol





cindys_castle2011 said:


> 5th





I Am What I Am said:


> 6th!



everyone is beautiful :]





(sorry i didnt get everyone, i did this before you posted)


----------



## DramaQueen

obvi need to get my pic on page 1!!

dangit not 8th...10th??? 11th? lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

*John*- is a cutieeee

*PigletGurl*-(sorry totally forgot your name)- I loooove your hair and bathing suit.

*Rachel*..(I think)- Very pretty! I looove "TEE-eye-double 'GA- Err" haaXD

*Victoria*- SUPER PRETTTTY

*I Am What I Am*(Jade I think..?)- Gorgeous; if I do say so myself

*EyoreFANS12*(name, again.. sorry)- Your are really pretty! I loooove your hair!

ETA:

*disney100666*- B-E-A-U'tiful! I spot a TWLOHA shirt XD

*jobrosx0disney*- your teeeeeth = AMAZING! Very pretty

*Caitlin*- is gorgeous as always.


----------



## vanillamickey

YES! FINALLY! I CAN POST A PICTURE! WOOT, WOOT! 

Anyway, not the best photo (but i LOVE my hair in this picture):


----------



## I Am What I Am

Thank you everyone!

You are all so pretty/handsome!


----------



## minniemouse440044

OKAY
 everyone is gorgeous!
and thanks!!


----------



## disneychick2721

hi. everyones gorgeous.


----------



## PigletGurl

jobrosx0disney said:


> everyone is beautiful :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry i didnt get everyone, i did this before you posted)





*im sensing a resemblance here haha :-D
shes brit hargest from jump5 :-D
*







*
everyone else isoooo prettyful!
and john is cute :-D


vanilla- u look so young..awww.. i wish i was young again haha *


----------



## jobrosx0disney

PigletGurl said:


> *im sensing a resemblance here haha :-D
> shes brit hargest from jump5 :-D
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> everyone else isoooo prettyful!
> and john is cute :-D
> 
> 
> vanilla- u look so young..awww.. i wish i was young again haha *



haha i can see that :]



cindys_castle2011 said:


> *John*- is a cutieeee
> 
> *PigletGurl*-(sorry totally forgot your name)- I loooove your hair and bathing suit.
> 
> *Rachel*..(I think)- Very pretty! I looove "TEE-eye-double 'GA- Err" haaXD
> 
> *Victoria*- SUPER PRETTTTY
> 
> *I Am What I Am*(Jade I think..?)- Gorgeous; if I do say so myself
> 
> *EyoreFANS12*(name, again.. sorry)- Your are really pretty! I loooove your hair!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> *disney100666*- B-E-A-U'tiful! I spot a TWLOHA shirt XD
> 
> *jobrosx0disney- your teeeeeth = AMAZING! Very pretty*
> 
> *Caitlin*- is gorgeous as always.



thanks :] idk why but that made me kinda happy.. ive been made fun of for my teeth before so :] thanks!
(my names rebecca btw :] )


----------



## BabyPiglet

disney100666 said:


> 8th !


 You stole my shirt! 

Lol, I have like 3 TWLOHA shirts. They're so comfy.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

disney100666 said:


> thanks :] idk why but that made me kinda happy.. ive been made fun of for my teeth before so :] thanks!
> (my names rebecca btw :] )



Made fun of? God no! I wish I had them, lol 

But I'm Kelsi! I'll try to be sure to remember your name; no promises though. I'm horrible with remembering names! XD


----------



## vanillamickey

PigletGurl said:


> *
> 
> 
> vanilla- u look so young..awww.. i wish i was young again haha *




Thanks! My parents say I look older for my age o_o haha


----------



## jobrosx0disney

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Made fun of? God no! I wish I had them, lol
> 
> But I'm Kelsi! I'll try to be sure to remember your name; no promises though. I'm horrible with remembering names! XD



thanks :]] that made me feel so good haha im always insecure about my teeth so hearing that made me feel so much better.
alright im terrible at names too so its all good :]


----------



## Mandy91

disneychick2721 said:


> hi. everyones gorgeous.



Sooo gorgeous! 
Love your hair and shirt.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Everyone is sooo pretty!

And this is me.


----------



## metsluva57

everyone is so pretty!!


----------



## disneychick2721

Mandy91 said:


> Sooo gorgeous!
> Love your hair and shirt.



thank you best friend. 



julie; your gorgeous.
kelly; love your sunglasses.


----------



## metsluva57

disneychick2721 said:


> thank you best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> julie; your gorgeous.
> kelly; love your sunglasses.



thank you [:
and i love your hair! (I don't feel like quoting lol)


----------



## disneychick2721

metsluva57 said:


> thank you [:
> and i love your hair! (I don't feel like quoting lol)



thaaanks. 
i like yers too btw.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

disneychick2721 said:


> hi. everyones gorgeous.



PRETTTTTY



JulielovesDisney said:


> Everyone is sooo pretty!
> 
> And this is me.



I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you. Your really pretty!



metsluva57 said:


> everyone is so pretty!!



So cute!
Definitely super pretty!


----------



## StitchfansJr

Kara: I love your shirt! Plaid, ftw!
Kelly: Your eyes are such a pretty shade of brown!


----------



## disneychick2721

cindys_castle2011 said:


> *PRETTTTTY*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you. Your really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> Definitely super pretty!



thank you. 


ETA: thank you allison. 
your super pretty btw.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

disneychick2721 said:


> thank you best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> julie; your gorgeous.
> kelly; love your sunglasses.


Aw..thank you! 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> PRETTTTTY
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you. Your really pretty!*
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> Definitely super pretty!



Thank you!
I don't post a lot of pics out of pure laziness haha


----------



## nk2coolol




----------



## bookworm93

love that pic^^^^








new thread, new pic


----------



## life of the party

hulk hands!




playground!


if you dont know me already, i have the brown curly hair 

sorry for the lack of originality.


----------



## Princess victoria

haha...Moaner is a hottie. xD


----------



## life of the party

StitchfansJr said:


> Kara: I love your shirt! Plaid, ftw!
> Kelly: Your eyes are such a pretty shade of brown!


 i wish my walls were purple D:



nk2coolol said:


>


 haha this is so cute!



bookworm93 said:


> love that pic^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new thread, new pic


 
aww i love stitch!


----------



## StitchfansJr

life of the party said:


> i wish my walls were purple D:


blahh. I hate it! It's such a dark purple. I have my sister's old room and she wanted a dark purple..so..xD


life of the party said:


> hulk hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playground!
> 
> 
> if you dont know me already, i have the brown curly hair
> 
> sorry for the lack of originality.


Kaytee, you're so pretty! I love that other one with the microphone 100x more, though. 


bookworm93 said:


> new thread, new pic


I totally forgot your name! You're so pretty, though! 


nk2coolol said:


>


Haha, that's cute! xD


----------



## bookworm93

It's Elin =]


----------



## StitchfansJr

Ohh, that's it! xD I don't remember people's names that well.


----------



## bookworm93

that's alright! your's is allison right?


----------



## StitchfansJr

Yup.


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> hulk hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playground!
> 
> 
> if you dont know me already, i have the brown curly hair
> 
> sorry for the lack of originality.



GIRL YOU HAWT
i worship you.


----------



## Fatphil32

minniemouse440044 said:


> GIRL YOU HAWT
> i worship you.



You're friend on the left in the first picture is hawt too. I worship her.


----------



## KidGoofy

subscribing


----------



## KidGoofy

Fatphil32 said:


> You're friend on the left in the first picture is hawt too. I worship her.


ITA...I felt awkward saying it since she is probrably in 8th grade...lol


----------



## life of the party

StitchfansJr said:


> blahh. I hate it! It's such a dark purple. I have my sister's old room and she wanted a dark purple..so..xD
> 
> Kaytee, you're so pretty! I love that other one with the microphone 100x more, though.


 i love purple!
and thankss 
and true, it IS better xD




minniemouse440044 said:


> GIRL YOU HAWT
> i worship you.


 GEE THANKS
and many do (;


Fatphil32 said:


> You're friend on the left in the first picture is hawt too. I worship her.


 


KidGoofy said:


> ITA...I felt awkward saying it since she is probrably in 8th grade...lol


 
yeah that IS pretty awkward.


----------



## StitchfansJr

life of the party said:


> i love purple!
> and thankss
> and true, it IS better xD


I like blue, better...xD
hahaah, that post..was hilarious, though! XD


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> i love purple!
> and thankss
> and true, it IS better xD
> 
> 
> 
> GEE THANKS
> and many do (;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that IS pretty awkward.


I never said anything...lol


----------



## nk2coolol

aww thanks everyone! all of you that have posted are so pretty, but im too lazy to go back and quote everyone!


----------



## Darkwing Duck

i love this picture


----------



## PurpleDucky

oh new thread.




ik it's been like three days since i took this.. but i still look the same, i promise.


----------



## Spongeblair

PurpleDucky said:


> oh new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ik it's been like three days since i took this.. but i still look the same, i promise.



*Ducky is a cutie *


----------



## inlalaland

Everyone is soo beautiful!! 



disneychick2721 said:


> hi. everyones gorgeous.



Ah Kara you're gorgeous!! Love the hair!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Sorry to un-pretty it up:

Me with my friend Aly in WDW. I'm on the left (polka-dot shirt).


----------



## minniemouse440044

PurpleDucky said:


> oh new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ik it's been like three days since i took this.. but i still look the same, i promise.



DEVUNNNN
so pretty 

ps. clay thinks your hawt haha


----------



## PurpleDucky

Spongeblair said:


> *Ducky is a cutie *


aww thanks spongey!


minniemouse440044 said:


> DEVUNNNN
> so pretty
> 
> ps. clay thinks your hawt haha


really? even though i sit in his closet every night? hahah


----------



## CrazySteph

Cool! a New thread! 
reeepoosstt time! 




cheer teaaam (juust Varsity)


----------



## disneychick2721

inlalaland said:


> Everyone is soo beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Kara you're gorgeous!! Love the hair!



thank you best friend.


----------



## CrazySteph

life of the party said:


> hulk hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playground!
> 
> 
> if you dont know me already, i have the brown curly hair
> 
> sorry for the lack of originality.



seriously Katie, you dont have ANY originality in you GEESH! 
idk why I worship you soo much!!!!


----------



## CastawayJ

new thread???

thats a little sad but also kinda cool


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Omg you guys are orgeous.  

Repost:


----------



## Spongeblair

life of the party said:


> hulk hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playground!
> 
> 
> if you dont know me already, i have the brown curly hair
> 
> sorry for the lack of originality.



*You guys pull off that Hulk look

hawt*














Me and a Friend,  Me and my moustache lol,  Joker Me,  Me with my fav shirt


----------



## Spongeblair

CrazySteph said:


> Cool! a New thread!
> reeepoosstt time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer teaaam (juust Varsity)



*Someone's a hottie*


----------



## StitchfansJr

CastawayJ said:


> new thread???
> 
> thats a little sad but also kinda cool


Yup, cause of what happened a few days ago.


----------



## Spongeblair

Spongeblair said:


> *You guys pull off that Hulk look
> 
> hawt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and a Friend,  Me and my moustache lol,  Joker Me,  Me with my fav shirt



*Why are my pics so small? *


----------



## StitchfansJr

Spongeblair said:


> *Why are my pics so small? *


I dunno. Did you upload them small like that?


----------



## Princess victoria

They're reposts.
but, they're my favorites.
i need some new ones. xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

I love the first one so much, Victoria! xD I remember when you were showing me NeverShoutNever! shirts and I was like "They're so weird looking! Look at the bear one! It's like  and it's all gap-toothed!" xD


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Reposts on the new thread!


----------



## Spongeblair

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Reposts on the new thread!



*In the first picture you look like Selena Gomez thats a good thing in my eyes *


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Spongeblair said:


> *In the first picture you look like Selena Gomez thats a good thing in my eyes *


Thanks! I have heard that before, that and Hillary Duff but I don't think I am that pretty.


----------



## nk2coolol

covered in feathers


----------



## KidGoofy

nk2coolol said:


> covered in feathers


lol...your facial expression is hilarious. But very pretty


----------



## PurpleDucky

nk2coolol said:


> covered in feathers



Omg I love it XD
you're like 0_o


----------



## PAdisney1995

Very cute everyone!!!




Not sure if I posted this one before???


----------



## life of the party

nk2coolol said:


> covered in feathers



I was gonna say what Devon said!
you so copied me dev D:
but I love your face it makes me giggle


----------



## Sparx

these are from graduation in late may. i don't have anything more recent. i'll post apartment pictures as soon as i can find my camera. lol


----------



## BabyPiglet

Shelby! It looks like your graduation was so fun! Oh, and I love your hair. It's so spunky and cute. 

Lol, the guy in the blue shirt in the 3rd picture does NOT look happy!


----------



## Sparx

BabyPiglet said:


> Shelby! It looks like your graduation was so fun! Oh, and I love your hair. It's so spunky and cute.
> 
> Lol, the guy in the blue shirt in the 3rd picture does NOT look happy!



thats my uncle. his girlfriend wouldn't come over into the picture so he was pouting at her. lol


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Reposts on the new thread!

















I tried to make em smaller didn't work


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Shelby- Love the graduations pics! And Congrats! Feels great to be out of high school, doesnt it? lol 

Robin- Gorgeous! I love your eyes!


----------



## My Wild Love

Robin you are so pretty. I really like your eyebrows.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Everyone is SO pretty!

*jealous!!!*


I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow.. short XD
So I'll finally have some new pictures. haa.

WISH ME LUCK WITH THAT


----------



## life of the party

congrats, shelby!
and cute, robin 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Everyone is SO pretty!
> 
> *jealous!!!*
> 
> 
> I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow.. short XD
> So I'll finally have some new pictures. haa.
> 
> WISH ME LUCK WITH THAT


 
omg really?
i love your hair!
cant wait to see it!


----------



## imabrat

Cancer Survivors Day. I was seconds away from bursting into laughter, so that's why my face is all goofy.  And everyone is gorgeous, or in the men's case, handsome. Why must we all be so good looking, it's too painful!


----------



## life of the party

imabrat said:


> Cancer Survivors Day. I was seconds away from bursting into laughter, so that's why my face is all goofy.  And everyone is gorgeous, or in the men's case, handsome. *Why must we all be so good looking, it's too painful*!


 
we cant help it if were pretty!
xD 



super cute sonya 
p.s. i love your hair!


----------



## StitchfansJr

Sonya, you kinda look like Ellen Page/Juno in that picture. Maybe it's the way you're smiling. Either way, it's really cute.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

nk2coolol said:


> covered in feathers




Wow, you're sooo pretty


----------



## CrazySteph

imabrat said:


> Cancer Survivors Day. I was seconds away from bursting into laughter, so that's why my face is all goofy.  And everyone is gorgeous, or in the men's case, handsome. Why must we all be so good looking, it's too painful!



Sonya, you seriously are just GORGEOUS!! I looove your look! I truely _*Worship *_you!! lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> Cool! a New thread!
> reeepoosstt time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer teaaam (juust Varsity)



steph is so purtyyy!


----------



## minniemouse440044

i was here yesterday :O






PARTAY WITH MAH BESTFRANN


----------



## metsluva57

new pics from the beach today!
It was really sunny...so thats why i'm like .





i had to edit out my mom.haha


----------



## minniemouse440044

Kellay is so purtayyy


----------



## disney100666

metsluva57 said:


> new pics from the beach today!
> It was really sunny...so thats why i'm like .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to edit out my mom.haha



so pretty!
I really like your tank top too! or is it a bathing suit top? I can't tell. lol.


----------



## metsluva57

minniemouse440044 said:


> Kellay is so purtayyy


Thankssss [:
I love your sunglasses! You'reee really prettyyy [:



disney100666 said:


> so pretty!
> I really like your tank top too! or is it a bathing suit top? I can't tell. lol.



thanks! and thats my tank top. lol
[:


----------



## life of the party

metsluva57 said:


> new pics from the beach today!
> It was really sunny...so thats why i'm like .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to edit out my mom.haha


 
haha why did you edit out your mom?

and cuttee


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> haha why did you edit out your mom?
> 
> and cuttee



she doesn't like to post her face on the dis because she thinks everyone is a 30 year old man who's out to get me and will see my mom and look for her. yeah I know she's weird 

and thanksss [:


----------



## bookworm93

Kelly, I love your tank top and your side pony tail :]


----------



## metsluva57

bookworm93 said:


> Kelly, I love your tank top and your side pony tail :]



thank youuuu [:


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> i was here yesterday :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARTAY WITH MAH BESTFRANN


 
RACH YOUR SUCHA HOTTIE



metsluva57 said:


> she doesn't like to post her face on the dis because she thinks everyone is a 30 year old man who's out to get me and will see my mom and look for her. yeah I know she's weird
> 
> and thanksss [:


  thats not why i wanted to see her at all.. *shadily looks away and leave computer to shave beard*


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> RACH YOUR SUCHA HOTTIE
> 
> 
> *  thats not why i wanted to see her at all.. *shadily looks away and leave computer to shave beard* *



haha xD
i *worship* you for having a beard!


----------



## life of the party

metsluva57 said:


> haha xD
> i *worship* you for having a beard!


 
omg i seriously loled xD


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> i was here yesterday :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARTAY WITH MAH BESTFRANN



BEAUTIFUL!! except you were more beauitful in person which ONLY I GOT TO SEE hehehe.. oh and tom lmao 

really pretty! 



metsluva57 said:


> new pics from the beach today!
> It was really sunny...so thats why i'm like .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to edit out my mom.haha



really pretty!!! 



life of the party said:


> omg i seriously loled xD



no orginality tisk tisk lol JK! YOUR SOOO BEAUTIFUL!!! I love you..ermm.. uhm .. i meant worship!


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> omg i seriously loled xD



haha
soo pretty katie.
i see you shaved your beard quickly.
xD


----------



## metsluva57

CrazySteph said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! except you were more beauitful in person which ONLY I GOT TO SEE hehehe.. oh and tom lmao
> 
> really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> really pretty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> no orginality tisk tisk lol JK! YOUR SOOO BEAUTIFUL!!! I love you..ermm.. uhm .. i meant worship!



thanks! 
and haha what you said about katie xD
it never gets old!


----------



## CrazySteph

metsluva57 said:


> thanks!
> and haha what you said about katie xD
> it never gets old!



haha It really doesn't! I'll love that quote forever


----------



## life of the party

metsluva57 said:


> haha
> soo pretty katie.
> i see you shaved your beard quickly.
> xD


 
yeah im pretty skilled at the art the zee razor!
 haha thanks



CrazySteph said:


> *no orginality tisk tisk lol JK! YOUR SOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!* I love you..ermm.. uhm .. i meant worship!


 i tried D: xD

and thanks. many do . 




metsluva57 said:


> thanks!
> and haha what you said about katie xD
> it never gets old!





CrazySteph said:


> haha It really doesn't! I'll love that quote forever


 
haha everything that was said will live on forever xD


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> yeah im pretty skilled at the art the zee razor!
> haha thanks
> 
> 
> i tried D: xD
> 
> and thanks. many do .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> haha everything that was said will live on forever xD *



even though the thread is deleted, it will always live in our hearts.
xD


----------



## life of the party

metsluva57 said:


> even though the thread is deleted, it will always live in our hearts.
> Xd


 ^ truth


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> *RACH YOUR SUCHA HOTTIE*
> 
> 
> thats not why i wanted to see her at all.. *shadily looks away and leave computer to shave beard*



shanksss chicaaa



life of the party said:


> omg i seriously loled xD



KATIE LOOKING HAWTT




CrazySteph said:


> *BEAUTIFUL!! except you were more beauitful in person which ONLY I GOT TO SEE hehehe.. oh and tom lmao *
> 
> *really pretty! *
> 
> 
> really pretty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> no orginality tisk tisk lol JK! YOUR SOOO BEAUTIFUL!!! I love you..ermm.. uhm .. i meant worship!



hahah thanks stephhhh!
iloveyewlikeajewww


----------



## life of the party

thankss rach!


----------



## minniemouse440044

meoww


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> meoww


 
rachh your the coolest cat in town!


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> rachh your the coolest cat in town!



don't remind me, but thanks 
hahhaha


----------



## PigletGurl

*haha i like katie's expressions xD
rachel, ure so random, and pretty haha :-D*


----------



## andy.b

From left: Bro, Grandpa, Me and my nephew in front.  We just got back from the Brewer game, hence all the Brewer clothes.




I _am_ The Cool.


----------



## DramaQueen

Katie -- how about you try being original for once in your life!

Rachel -- CUTEST OUTFIT!!!! love it

Wanda -- I've said it 10000 times, I'll say it again I WANT YOUR HAIR!!!


----------



## PigletGurl

andy.b said:


> From left: Bro, Grandpa, Me and my nephew in front.  We just got back from the Brewer game, hence all the Brewer clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _am_ The Cool.



*cutie xD



Caitlin: thankssssss, haha but sometimes long hair can be a hassle xD*


----------



## minniemouse440044

PigletGurl said:


> *haha i like katie's expressions xD
> rachel, ure so random, and pretty haha :-D*



thanks wanda!
i love your hair!




andy.b said:


> From left: Bro, Grandpa, Me and my nephew in front.  We just got back from the Brewer game, hence all the Brewer clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _am_ The Cool.



hey stud muffin, lookin good 




DramaQueen said:


> Katie -- how about you try being original for once in your life!
> 
> *Rachel -- CUTEST OUTFIT!!!! love it*
> 
> Wanda -- I've said it 10000 times, I'll say it again I WANT YOUR HAIR!!!



thanks!
got the shorts at old navy, shirt thang at ross!!


----------



## andy.b

minniemouse440044 said:


> hey stud muffin, lookin good



Haha, people still say that?


----------



## imabrat

life of the party said:


> we cant help it if were pretty!
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> super cute sonya
> p.s. i love your hair!



Thank you!



StitchfansJr said:


> Sonya, you kinda look like Ellen Page/Juno in that picture. Maybe it's the way you're smiling. Either way, it's really cute.


Thank you! Ellen Page? That's one I've never gotten before. Hmm......that's weird. LOL



CrazySteph said:


> Sonya, you seriously are just GORGEOUS!! I looove your look! I truely _*Worship *_you!! lol



Thank you! Lmfao you don't worship me, stop being so kind.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

*NEW HAIRCUT(






*straight*









*curly*


----------



## minniemouse440044

andy.b said:


> Haha, people still say that?



no, the question is, WHO DOESNT SAY THAT?


----------



## andy.b

minniemouse440044 said:


> no, the question is, WHO DOESNT SAY THAT?


I don't say it...but then again I think that phrase only applies to guys, and I don't fly that way.


----------



## minniemouse440044

andy.b said:


> I don't say it...but then again I think that phrase only applies to guys, and I don't fly that way.



hahah gotchaaa.
i pretty much say what ever comes among my mid at the time.


----------



## DramaQueen

KElsi that haircute looks great on you!!!!
I love it!!! Looks great both straight and curly!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

DramaQueen said:


> KElsi that haircute looks great on you!!!!
> I love it!!! Looks great both straight and curly!!



thats what i was thinking!
it looks so cute on you!


----------



## My Wild Love

andy.b said:


> From left: Bro, Grandpa, Me and my nephew in front.  We just got back from the Brewer game, hence all the Brewer clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _am_ The Cool.


haha you're hot!



cindys_castle2011 said:


> *NEW HAIRCUT(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *straight*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *curly*


I really like your hair!


----------



## DramaQueen

lol....totally wrote 'haircute' on purpose  it's past my bedtime okay! ahaha me so stooopid




here's piccys of my and my kitty.
i miss you caseyyyyyy 










zis is just me...no casey heh





and this is my fave shirt evaaar





(sry if they're huge--straight off photobucket wayyy too lazy to resize lol)


----------



## cindys_castle2011

DramaQueen said:


> KElsi that haircute looks great on you!!!!
> I love it!!! Looks great both straight and curly!!



Thanks
I was soooo scared when I was getting it done.
That first snip.. and I almost cried! 
But it came out just how I wanted it.



minniemouse440044 said:


> thats what i was thinking!
> it looks so cute on you!



thank you rachel



My Wild Love said:


> I really like your hair!



thanks! XD



DramaQueen said:


> lol....totally wrote 'haircute' on purpose  it's past my bedtime okay! ahaha me so stooopid
> 
> here's piccys of my and my kitty.
> i miss you caseyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zis is just me...no casey heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my fave shirt evaaar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sry if they're huge--straight off photobucket wayyy too lazy to resize lol)



I didn't even notice that 'word play' haha, XD
I got it now though!

But you take like the greatest pictures in the world.
Your soooo pretty, like always!


----------



## andy.b

Sheesh, what's with all the babes here? For real...

And, be the dub, Jim Halpert = the _____ man. (I don't want points cause they are craaazy annoying...)


----------



## minniemouse440044

caitlin is legit pretty


----------



## DramaQueen

andy.b said:


> Sheesh, what's with all the babes here? For real...
> 
> And, be the dub, Jim Halpert = the _____ man. (I don't want points cause they are craaazy annoying...)



Totes magoats (I love you man...anyone....anyone??) 



minniemouse440044 said:


> caitlin is legit pretty



you are legit my fave!! 

also thank you kelsi--too lazy to go back and quote you.
i'm just so lazy tonight. 
like i said it's past my bedtime. 

The TB is a hoppin place in the PM (well...AM now in my time zone)


----------



## minniemouse440044

dramaqueen said:


> totes magoats (i love you man...anyone....anyone??)
> 
> 
> 
> *you are legit my fave!! *
> 
> also thank you kelsi--too lazy to go back and quote you.
> I'm just so lazy tonight.
> Like i said it's past my bedtime.
> 
> The tb is a hoppin place in the pm (well...am now in my time zone)




that is so legitimently amazing :d


----------



## life of the party

PigletGurl said:


> *haha i like katie's expressions xD*
> _*rachel, ure so random, and pretty haha :-D*_


 your so pretty!
and your hair is amazing!



andy.b said:


> From left: Bro, Grandpa, Me and my nephew in front. We just got back from the Brewer game, hence all the Brewer clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _am_ The Cool.


 i loled at the secong one
thats how my 12 year old sister takes myspace pics xD
hahaah



DramaQueen said:


> *Katie -- how about you try being original for once in your life!*
> 
> Rachel -- CUTEST OUTFIT!!!! love it
> 
> Wanda -- I've said it 10000 times, I'll say it again I WANT YOUR HAIR!!!


 
im trying i swear!
D:



cindys_castle2011 said:


> *NEW HAIRCUT(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *straight*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *curly*


 
cute!
i like it



DramaQueen said:


> lol....totally wrote 'haircute' on purpose  it's past my bedtime okay! ahaha me so stooopid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's piccys of my and my kitty.
> i miss you caseyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zis is just me...no casey heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my fave shirt evaaar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sry if they're huge--straight off photobucket wayyy too lazy to resize lol)


 
aww your kitty is adorable and you too


----------



## life of the party

double post


----------



## andy.b

life of the party said:


> i loled at the secong one
> thats how my 12 year old sister takes myspace pics xD
> hahaah


Ouch, that's kind of a put down. Either that, or your sister is cool enough to...take pics like that?


----------



## life of the party

andy.b said:


> Ouch, that's kind of a put down. Either that, or your sister is cool enough to...take pics like that?


 
oh deff the second part


----------



## andy.b

life of the party said:


> oh deff the second part


I hope so...


----------



## Darkwing Duck

taken at a fireworks show


----------



## andy.b

Darkwing Duck said:


> taken at a fireworks show


Haha, it looks like your ear got Mike Tyson'ed.


----------



## lpe_bratz

haven't posted anything in a while so here goes.
everyone looks fabulous


----------



## life of the party

lpe_bratz said:


> haven't posted anything in a while so here goes.
> everyone looks fabulous


 this is so funny, i was JUST looking at these on your facebook!
xD im a creeper sorry hahaha

super pretty! i love the last one!


----------



## Darkwing Duck

andy.b said:


> Haha, it looks like your ear got Mike Tyson'ed.



that's from bare knuckle boxing a week before


----------



## lpe_bratz

life of the party said:


> this is so funny, i was JUST looking at these on your facebook!
> xD im a creeper sorry hahaha
> 
> super pretty! i love the last one!



haha wow. katie..just..wow.
lol.

and thanks. its my favorrrrite


----------



## lpe_bratz

fourth of julllyyyy picture with lindsey


----------



## MrsSparrow..

lpe_bratz said:


> haven't posted anything in a while so here goes.
> everyone looks fabulous



Stunning photos, I love the one on the beach  Very pretty



lpe_bratz said:


> fourth of julllyyyy picture with lindsey



Your both very pretty 


Had my prom on Tuesday. Thought I would share some photos! Can't seem to find a prom thread on the board, there used to be one around this time last year. Ah well, nevermind.





Jack and I, at the meal @ prom.





Me grimmacing because my mother would not put that damn camera away. Did anyone else have this problem before prom? lmao!





Lydia, Me and Rhea. Outside prom, just before going inside.





Near the end of prom, coming up to afterparty. Paige and I 

Keep posting your photos everyone, the DIS is full of beautiful people


----------



## Spongeblair

MrsSparrow.. said:


> Stunning photos, I love the one on the beach  Very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Your both very pretty
> 
> 
> Had my prom on Tuesday. Thought I would share some photos! Can't seem to find a prom thread on the board, there used to be one around this time last year. Ah well, nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack and I, at the meal @ prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me grimmacing because my mother would not put that damn camera away. Did anyone else have this problem before prom? lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia, Me and Rhea. Outside prom, just before going inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near the end of prom, coming up to afterparty. Paige and I
> 
> Keep posting your photos everyone, the DIS is full of beautiful people



*You're verrryyyy pretty, yeaa I had major problems with my mum before Prom she got me to stand in different places.*

Me and My Friend, Katie, at My Halloween Party :





*My favorite photo of me and Hannah :*





*I <3 my friends :*


----------



## BabyPiglet

Caitlin, I oh so love your Jim shirt! Can I steal it? Will you fedex it to me?


----------



## JulielovesDisney

DramaQueen said:


> lol....totally wrote 'haircute' on purpose  it's past my bedtime okay! ahaha me so stooopid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's piccys of my and my kitty.
> i miss you caseyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zis is just me...no casey heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my fave shirt evaaar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sry if they're huge--straight off photobucket wayyy too lazy to resize lol)



WHERE DID YOU GET THAT JIM TSHIRT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
I neeeeeeeeed it!! lol 

And your cat is cuute! 
And you're gorgeous as always! =)


----------



## BabyPiglet

New pictures of me. 











For Caitlinnn. :


----------



## minniemouse440044

BabyPiglet said:


> New pictures of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Caitlinnn. :



jenny is so pretty


----------



## I Am What I Am

Some new ones of meeeee!


----------



## BabyPiglet

minniemouse440044 said:


> jenny is so pretty


Thank youuu. 

Rachel is so pretty, too. :


----------



## metsluva57

BabyPiglet said:


> New pictures of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Caitlinnn. :



your soo pretty!



I Am What I Am said:


> Some new ones of meeeee!




pretty! i love your shirt!! haha

new one's of me [:






haha i have know idea what's up with my face xD-


----------



## I Am What I Am

metsluva57 said:


> your soo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty! i love your shirt!! haha
> 
> new one's of me [:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha i have know idea what's up with my face xD-




Thank you! I got it at Wal-Mart.($9) 

You are all so pretty!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Everyone is sooooooooo beautiful


----------



## barfownz

Lots and lots of gorgeous people on here.


----------



## DramaQueen

BabyPiglet said:


> New pictures of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Caitlinnn. :



nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you look so purdy lil J! 

and no, i will not fedex you my most prized posession.

my sister ot it for me@ the nbc store in nyc


----------



## metsluva57

I Am What I Am said:


> Thank you! I got it at Wal-Mart.($9)
> 
> You are all so pretty!



awesome! I'm gonna go beg my mom to go get me one xD


----------



## PigletGurl

barfownz said:


> Lots and lots of gorgeous people on here.



*
Shaun, you iz a hottie xD*


----------



## barfownz

Hey thanks.  We were just screwing around on the Mac.


----------



## PigletGurl

barfownz said:


> Hey thanks.  We were just screwing around on the Mac.



*u shud post pics of u in ur work uniform haha if u havent already lol *


----------



## life of the party

metsluva57 said:


> your soo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty! i love your shirt!! haha
> 
> new one's of me [:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha i have know idea what's up with my face xD-


 
cute!
i love the second one, its like a HSM jump!
xD


barfownz said:


> Lots and lots of gorgeous people on here.


 
haha intensee.


----------



## jobrosx0disney

so i was looking through my pictures and i found this.






how sick is that? :]


----------



## life of the party

jobrosx0disney said:


> so i was looking through my pictures and i found this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how sick is that? :]


 
very, very sick!
that is soooo cool!


----------



## jobrosx0disney

life of the party said:


> very, very sick!
> that is soooo cool!



ikk! i feel like it almost looks photoshopped.. but i swear thats me in my friends basement lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

*haha XD*


----------



## Jasmine45

barfownz said:


> lots and lots of gorgeous people on here.



blink-182 poser in the backround!  niiiice


----------



## BabyPiglet

Caitlin - No fair!  Will you pay for my airline ticket to NYC, so I can buy my own?  

barownz - Very handsome.  

Kelsi - Gorgeous hair! I love it curly and straight! It makes you look so grown up. 

Kelly - Nice pose.  You're veryyy pretty. 

Everyone - Thank you for your compliments!


----------



## imabrat

Jasmine45 said:


> blink-182 poser in the backround!  niiiice





there is. <3


----------



## StitchfansJr

BabyPiglet said:


> New pictures of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Caitlinnn. :


I love the editing in the second one, Jenny! It looks so cool.


----------



## BabyPiglet

StitchfansJr said:


> I love the editing in the second one, Jenny! It looks so cool.


Haha, me too, except it kind of makes my eye look weird.


----------



## StitchfansJr

BabyPiglet said:


> Haha, me too, except it kind of makes my eye look weird.


It makes your left eye look kinda chinese-ish. xDD


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> cute!
> i love the second one, its like a HSM jump!
> xD
> 
> 
> haha intensee.



haha thanks [:
and i never thought of that xD
sorry it's soooo unoriginal xD



jobrosx0disney said:


> so i was looking through my pictures and i found this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how sick is that? :]



haha that's sooo cool!
ohmygosh. an islanders fan!?
xD haha



cindys_castle2011 said:


> *haha XD*



very pretty [:
i lovee your new haircut!



BabyPiglet said:


> Caitlin - No fair!  Will you pay for my airline ticket to NYC, so I can buy my own?
> 
> barownz - Very handsome.
> 
> Kelsi - Gorgeous hair! I love it curly and straight! It makes you look so grown up.
> 
> Kelly - Nice pose.  You're veryyy pretty.
> 
> Everyone - Thank you for your compliments!



thank youuuu [:


----------



## StitchfansJr

My friend made that for me.





As much as I could..I could not get the stupid glare out of the picture. =/


----------



## BabyPiglet

Allison, I thought my eye kind of looked like it belongs in ancient egypt or something. Like have you seen the eye of horus? 






Like that, I don't know why.


----------



## minniemouse440044

metsluva57 said:


> your soo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty! i love your shirt!! haha
> 
> new one's of me [:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha i have know idea what's up with my face xD-



kelly your so cutee




barfownz said:


> Lots and lots of gorgeous people on here.



thuglife right thurrr
haha



jobrosx0disney said:


> so i was looking through my pictures and i found this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how sick is that? :]




super cute 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> *haha XD*



kelsi i love your hair!!




StitchfansJr said:


> My friend made that for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I could..I could not get the stupid glare out of the picture. =/



ALLY IS THAT A WE THE KIGNS SHIrT!?
im jealous, but super cute pics!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

minniemouse440044 said:


> ALLY IS THAT A WE THE KIGNS SHIrT!?
> im jealous, but super cute pics!!


Yup.  Thanks


----------



## minniemouse440044

StitchfansJr said:


> Yup.  Thanks



hehe no prob 
ill have to take a pic of me in my WTK shirt


----------



## StitchfansJr

minniemouse440044 said:


> hehe no prob
> ill have to take a pic of me in my WTK shirt


:O You should! I wanna see it. xD


----------



## jobrosx0disney

metsluva57 said:


> haha that's sooo cool!
> ohmygosh. an islanders fan!?
> xD haha



thanks :]
and thats my friends basement and yeahh her family is an islanders and mets fan lol.



minniemouse440044 said:


> super cute



thanks :]


----------



## Damhsa04

Me and my best friend after graduation.





Me at prom a month ago






Pretty face for the camera


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

Its been a while 

Prom









I am a highschool graduate!!!!









July 4th.





Off to college in 6 weeks.


----------



## telescope

soo00o00oo0o0 bright.


----------



## princesskelz

all of you are amazingly beautiful and cute!!
im just too lazy to go back and quote all of you. 
i actually think i look pretty in this one.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

GoofysOnlyGirl said:


> Its been a while
> 
> Prom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a highschool graduate!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to college in 6 weeks.


Gorgeous Alicia!! I love your prom dress!
And congrats on graduating!! =)



telescope said:


> soo00o00oo0o0 bright.


Handsome =)



princesskelz said:


> all of you are amazingly beautiful and cute!!
> im just too lazy to go back and quote all of you.
> i actually think i look pretty in this one.



MAGICAL EXPRESSSSS!!!! 
You're Gorgeous. You are really photogenic..and I'm jealous. haha


----------



## princesskelz

JulielovesDisney said:


> Gorgeous Alicia!! I love your prom dress!
> And congrats on graduating!! =)
> 
> 
> Handsome =)
> 
> 
> 
> *MAGICAL EXPRESSSSS!!!! *
> *You're Gorgeous. You are really photogenic..and I'm jealous. haha*


 haha yeah it was taken last friday
thanks


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Me and my BFF at the Kenny Chesney concert last weekend. 
I'm on the right.


----------



## princesskelz

JulielovesDisney said:


> Me and my BFF at the Kenny Chesney concert last weekend.
> I'm on the right.


 
your beautiful!!
was that the concert in Philly?
my friend went to it. she said it was awsome!


----------



## StitchfansJr

JulielovesDisney said:


> Me and my BFF at the Kenny Chesney concert last weekend.
> I'm on the right.


I'm extremely jealous that you seen him so often.


----------



## DramaQueen

I really wanna quote everyone but that would be the longest post ever! Haha

Kelly -- you are so adorable!

Allison -- you are such a cutie!! i love the effect on that first pic!! really cool!

Kelsi -- I really like that new haircut on you! Suits you really well!

Alicia -- you are so beautiful!! You look amazing in your prom pics!

Kelsey -- I am so jealous of you!!!!!! It seems like you're always in WDW lol!

Damhsa -- (I'm so sorry I forget you name!! ) but you look so beautiful in your pics!! Gorgeous! 

Julie -- your friggin gorgeous as usual

I'm sorry if I forgot anyone! But seriously, I am so stunned at how gorgeous everyone is! Our girls are knockouts, our guys are hotties, we have a lot to be proud of on the TB


Theis pic ais for my girl little J: 
(my backwards msg says 'dont be jealous' hehe) 






got the notepad @ urban outfitters if you're interested in copying me.


----------



## CrazySteph

JulielovesDisney said:


> Me and my BFF at the Kenny Chesney concert last weekend.
> I'm on the right.



beautiful julie!! Great to see you get on the DIS more lol 



DramaQueen said:


> I really wanna quote everyone but that would be the longest post ever! Haha
> 
> Kelly -- you are so adorable!
> 
> Allison -- you are such a cutie!! i love the effect on that first pic!! really cool!
> 
> Kelsi -- I really like that new haircut on you! Suits you really well!
> 
> Alicia -- you are so beautiful!! You look amazing in your prom pics!
> 
> Kelsey -- I am so jealous of you!!!!!! It seems like you're always in WDW lol!
> 
> Damhsa -- (I'm so sorry I forget you name!! ) but you look so beautiful in your pics!! Gorgeous!
> 
> Julie -- your friggin gorgeous as usual
> 
> I'm sorry if I forgot anyone! But seriously, I am so stunned at how gorgeous everyone is! Our girls are knockouts, our guys are hotties, we have a lot to be proud of on the TB
> 
> 
> Theis pic ais for my girl little J:
> (my backwards msg says 'dont be jealous' hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the notepad @ urban outfitters if you're interested in copying me.



Gorgeous as always!! It must be rough!


----------



## DramaQueen

Thanks Steph! 
I does get rough from time to time, but I'm learning to live with it 



Can I just add that 'dont be jealous' was about my notepad not my looks! hahaha I'm not THAT conceited.


----------



## princesskelz

DramaQueen said:


> I really wanna quote everyone but that would be the longest post ever! Haha
> 
> Kelly -- you are so adorable!
> 
> Allison -- you are such a cutie!! i love the effect on that first pic!! really cool!
> 
> Kelsi -- I really like that new haircut on you! Suits you really well!
> 
> Alicia -- you are so beautiful!! You look amazing in your prom pics!
> 
> Kelsey -- I am so jealous of you!!!!!! It seems like you're always in WDW lol!
> 
> Damhsa -- (I'm so sorry I forget you name!! ) but you look so beautiful in your pics!! Gorgeous!
> 
> Julie -- your friggin gorgeous as usual
> 
> I'm sorry if I forgot anyone! But seriously, I am so stunned at how gorgeous everyone is! Our girls are knockouts, our guys are hotties, we have a lot to be proud of on the TB
> 
> 
> Theis pic ais for my girl little J:
> (my backwards msg says 'dont be jealous' hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the notepad @ urban outfitters if you're interested in copying me.


 
Jim as in Jim sturgess???
beautiful as always Catlin


----------



## bookworm93

who is on the notepad? i can't quite see it on my computer


----------



## DramaQueen

princesskelz said:


> Jim as in Jim sturgess???
> beautiful as always Catlin



haha no....but he's a good jim too!
it's jim halpert! (from the office, and my tshirt lol)


----------



## bookworm93

YAY JIM HALPERT!!!! he is my favorite...I'm now jealous of your notepad


----------



## disneychick2721

everyone's gorgeous/handsome. seriously, its pretty insane. 

this is me & my sister at the New Kids On The Block concert last month, im on the right.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I got a birthday hat and an "I <3 Kevin" keychain from my mommy for my birthday


----------



## bookworm93

i love your glasses, they look awesome on you!


----------



## CrazyChik

andy.b said:


> From left: Bro, Grandpa, Me and my nephew in front.  We just got back from the Brewer game, hence all the Brewer clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _am_ The Cool.



Ma boy iz a hottie 
xD


----------



## JulielovesDisney

princesskelz said:


> your beautiful!!
> was that the concert in Philly?
> my friend went to it. she said it was awsome!


Aw, thanks! And yeah it was.. =)
It was definitely his best concert yet!



StitchfansJr said:


> I'm extremely jealous that you seen him so often.


Haha..it's a tradition with me and my BFF. We have to see him every summer, no matter how expensive the tickets are. lol 



DramaQueen said:


> I really wanna quote everyone but that would be the longest post ever! Haha
> 
> Kelly -- you are so adorable!
> 
> Allison -- you are such a cutie!! i love the effect on that first pic!! really cool!
> 
> Kelsi -- I really like that new haircut on you! Suits you really well!
> 
> Alicia -- you are so beautiful!! You look amazing in your prom pics!
> 
> Kelsey -- I am so jealous of you!!!!!! It seems like you're always in WDW lol!
> 
> Damhsa -- (I'm so sorry I forget you name!! ) but you look so beautiful in your pics!! Gorgeous!
> 
> Julie -- your friggin gorgeous as usual
> 
> I'm sorry if I forgot anyone! But seriously, I am so stunned at how gorgeous everyone is! Our girls are knockouts, our guys are hotties, we have a lot to be proud of on the TB
> 
> 
> Theis pic ais for my girl little J:
> (my backwards msg says 'dont be jealous' hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the notepad @ urban outfitters if you're interested in copying me.


Thank you.. 
And that store is opening in a nearby mall..I CANNOT WAIT!!! lol 
I might blow all my future paychecks there..hahaha



CrazySteph said:


> beautiful julie!! Great to see you get on the DIS more lol
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always!! It must be rough!


Thanks Steph! And yeah, it's great to be back! I missed being on here! And now that I'm out of school, I finally have time..lol


----------



## BabyPiglet

DramaQueen said:


> Theis pic ais for my girl little J:
> (my backwards msg says 'dont be jealous' hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the notepad @ urban outfitters if you're interested in copying me.


 Hmph. Okay, so apparently we have like NO good stores here. I can't find any good Office stuff.  I can't help but be jealous, I guess.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

disneychick2721 said:


> everyone's gorgeous/handsome. seriously, its pretty insane.
> 
> this is me & my sister at the New Kids On The Block concert last month, im on the right.



You guys are both very pretty!





nerdylightbulb- sorry i forgot to quote yours, haha pretty. nice hat. I hope you had a good birtday
xD


----------



## cindys_castle2011

disneychick2721 said:


> everyone's gorgeous/handsome. seriously, its pretty insane.
> 
> this is me & my sister at the New Kids On The Block concert last month, im on the right.



PRETTTTTTY, very!



nerdylightbulb said:


> I got a birthday hat and an "I <3 Kevin" keychain from my mommy for my birthday



nice hat (;
looks like you had a great birthday.
Very pretty, also!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

JulielovesDisney said:


> Me and my BFF at the Kenny Chesney concert last weekend.
> I'm on the right.



love me some Kenny<333
super pretty!



DramaQueen said:


> *Kelsi -- I really like that new haircut on you! Suits you really well!*



thank you ma'am
and you gots to share some of that PRETTY!
it's not fair to keep it all to yourself!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

cindys_castle2011 said:


> love me some Kenny<333
> super pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you ma'am
> and you gots to share some of that PRETTY!
> it's not fair to keep it all to yourself!



Haha..isn't he the best?!
And thank you!! =)


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Thumbs up 







Spidey XD


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Great pics everyone 

New thread so reposts lol


----------



## K-Shong99

this is me and a bunch of girls from my softball team getting ready to go white water rafting.
i'm the one in the very front:





this one is prom.
i am the one in the gold dress towards the front.
i figured i'd post a picture that i'm actually dancing in because i don't dance very often:


----------



## KidGoofy

mrssparrow.. said:


> stunning photos, i love the one on the beach  Very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> your both very pretty
> 
> 
> had my prom on tuesday. Thought i would share some photos! Can't seem to find a prom thread on the board, there used to be one around this time last year. Ah well, nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack and i, at the meal @ prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me grimmacing because my mother would not put that damn camera away. Did anyone else have this problem before prom? Lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lydia, me and rhea. Outside prom, just before going inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> near the end of prom, coming up to afterparty. Paige and i
> 
> keep posting your photos everyone, the dis is full of beautiful people


Wow! Your way too pretty


metsluva57 said:


> your soo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! I love your shirt!! Haha
> 
> new one's of me [:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha i have know idea what's up with my face xd-


nice shoes in the second one...lol 


julielovesdisney said:


> me and my bff at the kenny chesney concert last weekend.
> I'm on the right.



Julie your way too cool



dramaqueen said:


> i really wanna quote everyone but that would be the longest post ever! Haha
> 
> kelly -- you are so adorable!
> 
> Allison -- you are such a cutie!! I love the effect on that first pic!! Really cool!
> 
> Kelsi -- i really like that new haircut on you! Suits you really well!
> 
> Alicia -- you are so beautiful!! You look amazing in your prom pics!
> 
> Kelsey -- i am so jealous of you!!!!!! It seems like you're always in wdw lol!
> 
> Damhsa -- (i'm so sorry i forget you name!! ) but you look so beautiful in your pics!! Gorgeous!
> 
> Julie -- your friggin gorgeous as usual
> 
> i'm sorry if i forgot anyone! But seriously, i am so stunned at how gorgeous everyone is! Our girls are knockouts, our guys are hotties, we have a lot to be proud of on the tb
> 
> 
> Theis pic ais for my girl little j:
> (my backwards msg says 'dont be jealous' hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the notepad @ urban outfitters if you're interested in copying me.



I'm going to copy you...lol



cindys_castle2011 said:


> thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spidey xd



I thought I was the only one who does a thumbs up like that...lol. And very pretty and nice hair



k-shong99 said:


> this is me and a bunch of girls from my softball team getting ready to go white water rafting.
> I'm the one in the very front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is prom.
> I am the one in the gold dress towards the front.
> I figured i'd post a picture that i'm actually dancing in because i don't dance very often:



Very pretty


----------



## disneychick2721

EyoreFANS12 said:


> You guys are both very pretty!





cindys_castle2011 said:


> PRETTTTTTY, very!



thank you. 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spidey XD



Ooooh my god I love your hair its so cute !
verrry pretty.


----------



## PurpleDucky

K-Shong99 said:


> this is me and a bunch of girls from my softball team getting ready to go white water rafting.
> i'm the one in the very front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is prom.
> i am the one in the gold dress towards the front.
> i figured i'd post a picture that i'm actually dancing in because i don't dance very often:



cha cha slide? hahah


----------



## Cinderelli16

Haven't posted on this SYF thread sooo...

Disneyyy 

I will have that car someday. 




Me & my mommy.




Mickey's House 




Buzz looks like he's grabbing Collin's head. haha




I love Mr. Potato Head! 




Mexico! Yeah we're cool. 




I wanted him so bad! lol




I laugh everytime I look at my little brother's face. He has the death look. haha!




Collin looks thrilled.




I really wasn't happy, I was trying not to cry there.


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Your really pretty kayla!


----------



## Cinderelli16

EyoreFANS12 said:


> Your really pretty kayla!



Awe thanks Carli!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

So pretty everyone :] I am going to post a new one soon as I upload!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> I thought I was the only one who does a thumbs up like that...lol. And very pretty and nice hair



Thanks Tom
We both do the thumbs up cause we're cool like that (;
No one else can pull off how fresh we are; haa XD



disneychick2721 said:


> Ooooh my god I love your hair its so cute !
> verrry pretty.



Thank you, very much!


And Kayla, I would quote you but you have so many pictures. lol.
You are very pretty


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Mine is taking forever


----------



## Cinderelli16

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Thanks Tom
> We both do the thumbs up cause we're cool like that (;
> No one else can pull off how fresh we are; haa XD
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, very much!
> 
> 
> And Kayla, I would quote you but you have so many pictures. lol.
> You are very pretty



Thank you Kelsi 

& you are quite beautiful yourself. I love your new hair.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I want the page to change


----------



## PigletGurl

*wow so many pretty peoplz xD

Kelsi - your hair is way cute!
Kelly - love ur pic xD
Kayla - you're so pretty :-D love the disney pics xD
Julie - beautiful! :-D


So I bought this shirt at Hollywood :-D*






_*And this is me, haha im such a nerd xD*_




*
next to cows from cowlifornia @ Bug's Land @ DCA xD*


----------



## Cinderelli16

PigletGurl said:


> *wow so many pretty peoplz xD
> 
> Kelsi - your hair is way cute!
> Kelly - love ur pic xD
> Kayla - you're so pretty :-D love the disney pics xD
> Julie - beautiful! :-D
> 
> 
> So I bought this shirt at Hollywood :-D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*And this is me, haha im such a nerd xD*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> next to cows from cowlifornia @ Bug's Land @ DCA xD*



Awe thankies! 

Ahh I love your pics! You are gorgeous Wanda....seriously. lol
& your hair is just amazing for the 5000th time. hahah


----------



## JulielovesDisney

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spidey XD


I LOVE YOUR HAIRRRR!! Especially in the first pic! It's gorgeous curly!


Disney Princess Elli said:


> Great pics everyone
> 
> New thread so reposts lol


Awesome pictures!! 



K-Shong99 said:


> this is me and a bunch of girls from my softball team getting ready to go white water rafting.
> i'm the one in the very front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is prom.
> i am the one in the gold dress towards the front.
> i figured i'd post a picture that i'm actually dancing in because i don't dance very often:


You're very pretty!!! 


KidGoofy said:


> Wow! Your way too pretty
> 
> nice shoes in the second one...lol
> 
> 
> *Julie your way too cool*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to copy you...lol
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only one who does a thumbs up like that...lol. And very pretty and nice hair
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty


Why thank you Tom! You are equally as cool! 



Cinderelli16 said:


> Haven't posted on this SYF thread sooo...
> 
> Disneyyy
> 
> I will have that car someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & my mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey's House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz looks like he's grabbing Collin's head. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Mr. Potato Head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico! Yeah we're cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted him so bad! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh everytime I look at my little brother's face. He has the death look. haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collin looks thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wasn't happy, I was trying not to cry there.



Gorgeous, as always Kayla!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Haven't posted on this SYF thread sooo...
> 
> Disneyyy
> 
> I will have that car someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & my mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey's House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz looks like he's grabbing Collin's head. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Mr. Potato Head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico! Yeah we're cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted him so bad! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh everytime I look at my little brother's face. He has the death look. haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collin looks thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wasn't happy, I was trying not to cry there.



yeah kayla everythang is perfect except your little brothers sweatshirt....
tssk tssk.

and i love the splash mountain one!
your so pretty


----------



## JulielovesDisney

PigletGurl said:


> *wow so many pretty peoplz xD
> 
> Kelsi - your hair is way cute!
> Kelly - love ur pic xD
> Kayla - you're so pretty :-D love the disney pics xD
> Julie - beautiful! :-D
> 
> 
> So I bought this shirt at Hollywood :-D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*And this is me, haha im such a nerd xD*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> next to cows from cowlifornia @ Bug's Land @ DCA xD*



And I totally didn't push the button to quote this one before..lol
And thank you! =)
Aaaand gorgeous pics, Wanda. Looove your hair!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

From today :]


----------



## StitchfansJr

Cinderelli16 said:


> Haven't posted on this SYF thread sooo...


my mom forced me to take a picture there. I was like *fake smile* XD


----------



## tinkerbell12

You all are so gorgeous.

Kayla- I have a picture with the Pooh Bear and friends and my family looks just like yours. "Do we REALLY have to do this...!?" haha.


----------



## DramaQueen

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> From today :]



wow you are you pretty! ^_^


----------



## JulielovesDisney

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> From today :]



You're very pretty!!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

From earlier today
I was tanning and...





"studying" for my summer statistics course.. 





Ewwww..


----------



## CrazySteph

JulielovesDisney said:


> From earlier today
> I was tanning and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "studying" for my summer statistics course..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww..



love the photos! they look very professional!! haha ewww is right!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

JulielovesDisney said:


> You're very pretty!!


Thank you so much :]


DramaQueen said:


> wow you are you pretty! ^_^


Thank you :]


disneyworldluvr349 said:


> From today :]


----------



## JulielovesDisney

CrazySteph said:


> love the photos! they look very professional!! haha ewww is right!



Haha..thanks. 
The first one was macro settings on my camera, and then, I'll admit, I edited it on picnik...lol


----------



## life of the party

ok wow so many people xD



wanda- your oh so pretty and have the best hair ev-urrrrr. xD

disneyworldluvr349- pretty!

julie- your a babe with a brain (;

kayla- god, i miss disney D:  and i seriously love the splash mountain picture more than anything in the world xD im all like "ah.." lmao. best dayy evuurr 

kelsi- i love your new hair! your so pretty, gurlllllllll


----------



## JulielovesDisney

life of the party said:


> ok wow so many people xD
> 
> 
> 
> wanda- your oh so pretty and have the best hair ev-urrrrr. xD
> 
> disneyworldluvr349- pretty!
> 
> *julie- your a babe with a brain (;*
> 
> kayla- god, i miss disney D:  and i seriously love the splash mountain picture more than anything in the world xD im all like "ah.." lmao. best dayy evuurr
> 
> kelsi- i love your new hair! your so pretty, gurlllllllll



Hahaha..why thank you. But I wish my brain was better with math..lol


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I tried making it smaller again no prevail :{


----------



## cindys_castle2011




----------



## jobrosx0disney

cindys_castle2011 said:


>



your new hair cut is very cute :]


----------



## Fatphil32

Just taken like last night:






This is probably like a month old by now haha. I was sitting in the pitch black with a friend attempting to take a photo and not blink:


----------



## BabyPiglet

Fatphil32 said:


> This is probably like a month old by now haha. I was sitting in the pitch black with a friend attempting to take a photo and not blink:


 Nice, seemed like that worked out great for you.


----------



## Fatphil32

BabyPiglet said:


> Nice, seemed like that worked out great for you.



lol other factors played into the inability of my blinking skills.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Fatphil32 said:


> lol other factors played into the inability of my blinking skills.


You can spare me the details. :

ETA: I'm going to have to agree with everyone else. You look super super stoned.


----------



## life of the party

Fatphil32 said:


> Just taken like last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably like a month old by now haha. I was sitting in the pitch black with a friend attempting to take a photo and not blink:


 the first one looks like a 12 year old girls myspace pic.
lmaoo .
you look stoned in the second onee. 
 ahaha


cindys_castle2011 said:


>


 
kelsi your the cutest kid in townnnn


----------



## StitchfansJr




----------



## CrazyChik

StitchfansJr said:


>



Very pretty and awesome shirt 

Repostz for the new thread?


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

CrazyChik said:


> Very pretty and awesome shirt
> 
> Repostz for the new thread?



Aww Hazzi, you're cuuute


----------



## cindys_castle2011

jobrosx0disney said:


> your new hair cut is very cute :]



Thanks



Fatphil32 said:


> Just taken like last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably like a month old by now haha. I was sitting in the pitch black with a friend attempting to take a photo and not blink:



CUTIEEEEEEEE(;
and you _do_ look stoned in the second one!



life of the party said:


> kelsi your the cutest kid in townnnn



HaaXD

I loooove your compliments! Thanks!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Fatphil32 said:


> Just taken like last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably like a month old by now haha. I was sitting in the pitch black with a friend attempting to take a photo and not blink:




Well John, you're hawtt! Hahaha.





life of the party said:


> the first one looks like a 12 year old girls myspace pic.
> lmaoo .
> *you look stoned in the second onee. *
> ahaha
> 
> 
> kelsi your the cutest kid in townnnn



He probaly was.
Hahaha just kidding John, I know you don't do tha drugs


----------



## Cinderelli16

Fatphil32 said:


> This is probably like a month old by now haha. I was sitting in the pitch black with a friend attempting to take a photo and not blink:



Aha! Greatest picture EVER, you look stoned. lmfao


----------



## Cinderelli16

JulielovesDisney said:


> Gorgeous, as always Kayla!!


Heheh thanks Julie! 


minniemouse440044 said:


> yeah kayla everythang is perfect except your little brothers sweatshirt....
> tssk tssk.
> 
> and i love the splash mountain one!
> your so pretty


LOL! Well we are from Michigan. 
Awe thanks 


StitchfansJr said:


> my mom forced me to take a picture there. I was like *fake smile* XD


Aha! I love taking my picture there! xD


tinkerbell12 said:


> You all are so gorgeous.
> 
> Kayla- I have a picture with the Pooh Bear and friends and my family looks just like yours. "Do we REALLY have to do this...!?" haha.


Hahah it's like something EVERYONE _has_ to do. lol


life of the party said:


> ok wow so many people xD
> 
> 
> 
> wanda- your oh so pretty and have the best hair ev-urrrrr. xD
> 
> disneyworldluvr349- pretty!
> 
> julie- your a babe with a brain (;
> 
> *kayla- god, i miss disney D:  and i seriously love the splash mountain picture more than anything in the world xD im all like "ah.." lmao. best dayy evuurr *
> 
> kelsi- i love your new hair! your so pretty, gurlllllllll



I miss it too ): Ahah that's like my favorite picture too our faces are so funny, especially Dylan's xD. That was the funnest day I've EVER had, it was amazing.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Everyone looks so great xD

Here's me in a box 





And here's me in a dress that I was gonna buy until I saw this other one and bought that instead lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Everyone looks so great xD
> 
> Here's me in a box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's me in a dress that I was gonna buy until I saw this other one and bought that instead lol



I'm loving the box! 
Your very pretty!

This is me;





This is me, being Tom. (notice the hat and tie)


----------



## PAdisney1995

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Everyone looks so great xD
> 
> Here's me in a box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's me in a dress that I was gonna buy until I saw this other one and bought that instead lol



Very cute, love the dress.



cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm loving the box!
> Your very pretty!
> 
> This is me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, being Tom. (notice the hat and tie)



Your very pretty.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm loving the box!
> Your very pretty!
> 
> This is me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, being Tom. (notice the hat and tie)



Thanks 
And you're also very pretty.. love the hair 



PAdisney1995 said:


> Very cute, love the dress.



Thanks


----------



## Cinderelli16

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Everyone looks so great xD
> 
> Here's me in a box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's me in a dress that I was gonna buy until I saw this other one and bought that instead lol


I'm loving the box.  lol
You're very pretty & I like the dress.


cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm loving the box!
> Your very pretty!
> 
> This is me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, being Tom. (notice the hat and tie)



Aha! You may be even cooler than Tom. 
I'm loving the hat & tie.
You are SO pretty, like seriously...not fair. lol


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Cinderelli16 said:


> I'm loving the box.  lol
> You're very pretty & I like the dress.



Thank you 
Haha, yeah I was gonna get that dress but as I was paying for it I saw this other one and got that instead - which I'm wearing now


----------



## Cinderelli16

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Thank you
> Haha, yeah I was gonna get that dress but as I was paying for it I saw this other one and got that instead - which I'm wearing now



No problem.
I tend to do that alot. lol


----------



## PigletGurl

*very cute everyone!

I iz a leapfrog! xD





WIN! =]*


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm loving the box!
> Your very pretty!
> 
> This is me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, being Tom. (notice the hat and tie)



Very pretty...and trying to act like me boosted your coolness up. Not as high as me but pretty close...if it was a real tie then it would make you as cool as me...lol



Cinderelli16 said:


> I'm loving the box.  lol
> You're very pretty & I like the dress.
> 
> 
> Aha! You may be even cooler than Tom.
> I'm loving the hat & tie.
> You are SO pretty, like seriously...not fair. lol



Your just jealous people want to be like me...even from the opposite sex...lol


----------



## life of the party

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm loving the box!
> Your very pretty!
> 
> This is me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, being Tom. (notice the hat and tie)


 oh em gee i love the second one!




Disney Princess Elli said:


> Everyone looks so great xD
> 
> Here's me in a box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's me in a dress that I was gonna buy until I saw this other one and bought that instead lol


 i love the outfit in the first picture, is that the dress you  bought?

xD



PigletGurl said:


> *very cute everyone!*
> 
> _*I iz a leapfrog! xD*_
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> _*WIN! =]*_


 
hah thats so cool!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

life of the party said:


> oh em gee i love the second one!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the outfit in the first picture, is that the dress you  bought?
> 
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> hah thats so cool!


The first picture?
Nah, that's my school uniform - obviously minus the box haha xD
And I didn't buy the dress, I bought a different one instead lol.


----------



## tinkerbell12

Gorgeous people.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349




----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> Very pretty...and trying to act like me boosted your coolness up. Not as high as me but pretty close...if it was a real tie then it would make you as cool as me...lol



You just jealous, cause I pulled it off better than you. lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> Very pretty...and trying to act like me boosted your coolness up. Not as high as me but pretty close...if it was a real tie then it would make you as cool as me...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your just jealous people want to be like me...even from the opposite sex...lol



Sure I am. 
I still think Kelsi is cooler than you.


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> Sure I am.
> *I still think Kelsi is cooler than you*.


 
I second that.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

ahwww yay

sorry Tom!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349




----------



## cindys_castle2011

disneyworldluvr349 said:


>



very pretty!


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> You just jealous, cause I pulled it off better than you. lol



Sure...lol



Cinderelli16 said:


> Sure I am.
> I still think Kelsi is cooler than you.



...lets see if I talk to you again...lol.jk



life of the party said:


> I second that.



I used to look up to you Katie...lol



cindys_castle2011 said:


> ahwww yay
> 
> sorry Tom!



Its ok...I cant be mad at a pretty girl that wants to be as cool as me.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> Its ok...I cant be mad at a pretty girl that wants to be as cool as me.



Ahwwww
You just made me day, lol.


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> Sure...lol
> 
> 
> 
> *...lets see if I talk to you again...lol.jk*
> 
> 
> 
> I used to look up to you Katie...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok...I cant be mad at a pretty girl that wants to be as cool as me.



Oh please you couldn't last a day not talking to me. lol


----------



## metsluva57

everyone is sososo pretty! 

an old one because i'm bored:





sorry way too lazy to re-size.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

winner of the pretty debate...






i loveee editing






me and my bestfrienddd. we were trying to make a heart. it didnt work. look at the concentration on those faces! haha






i was baking cookies XD






im italian...i talk with my hands...






my upper lip looks unnaturally large here hahaha






im soo cool. haha i have too much free time






my bestiess. rachel, kelly, me






me and kelly, going down the stairs but looking up?






this is what happens when your mom buys foundation 3 shades lighter than you are. vampire jesse 






hip hop uniform from US finals in virginia beachh. competitionn <3

p.s. everyone is gawwwwww-guuuusss. i worship you alll <3


----------



## KidGoofy

jbcheerchick93 said:


> winner of the pretty debate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i loveee editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my bestfrienddd. we were trying to make a heart. it didnt work. look at the concentration on those faces! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was baking cookies XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im italian...i talk with my hands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my upper lip looks unnaturally large here hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im soo cool. haha i have too much free time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bestiess. rachel, kelly, me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and kelly, going down the stairs but looking up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what happens when your mom buys foundation 3 shades lighter than you are. vampire jesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hip hop uniform from US finals in virginia beachh. competitionn <3
> 
> p.s. everyone is gawwwwww-guuuusss. i worship you alll <3


Prettiest DISER!!!!!! tied with Devan of course...lol


----------



## jbcheerchick93

KidGoofy said:


> Prettiest DISER!!!!!! tied with Devan of course...lol



thank you darliiiinggg. and we all know you made sure i secretly won


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

I post on here every now and then, so none of you really know me, but here I am! I'm Sam by the way 

I'm on the left





me and my sunglasses





can you tell I like Picnik?  (and I'm not sure why one turned out bigger than the other.... haha)


----------



## lpe_bratz

jbcheerchick93 said:


> winner of the pretty debate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i loveee editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my bestfrienddd. we were trying to make a heart. it didnt work. look at the concentration on those faces! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was baking cookies XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im italian...i talk with my hands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my upper lip looks unnaturally large here hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im soo cool. haha i have too much free time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bestiess. rachel, kelly, me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and kelly, going down the stairs but looking up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what happens when your mom buys foundation 3 shades lighter than you are. vampire jesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hip hop uniform from US finals in virginia beachh. competitionn <3
> 
> p.s. everyone is gawwwwww-guuuusss. i worship you alll <3



GORGEOUS jesse!
haven't talked to you in forevverrr.
pm me sometime.


----------



## KidGoofy

♥disneygirl♥;32644027 said:
			
		

> I post on here every now and then, so none of you really know me, but here I am! I'm Sam by the way
> 
> I'm on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell I like Picnik?  (and I'm not sure why one turned out bigger than the other.... haha)


hey Sam...your very pretty. Im Tom by the way


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

KidGoofy said:


> hey Sam...your very pretty. Im Tom by the way



hey Tom! nice to meet you. and thanks!


----------



## lpe_bratz

Jordin Sparks & Jonas Brothers concert with the best friend..I'm on the left in most of them.

















































































And then my camera died lol.


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

I feel as if I'm missing out on one huge inside joke. who the hell is tom. and john. and why are they so popularr. are they like the only boys who will actually claim to go on here? explainn please. 

my picture is my avatar. I would introduce myself but that takes effort. I already typed it out in the itroduce yourself thread. If you claim love at first sight when you see my picture and must find out more, go to the last page of that and read your little hearts out about me. your welcomee.
;D


----------



## StitchfansJr

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> I feel as if I'm missing out on one huge inside joke. who the hell is tom. and john. and why are they so popularr. are they like the only boys who will actually claim to go on here? explainn please.


It's not really one big inside joke. They're just all really close. There's around 5-6 guys on the teen board, but Tom and John post the most. (At least I think so? I have no idea...)

Anyway, I took this picture with my webcam a few minutes ago.


----------



## Princess victoria

Allison you're Gawwwwwgeous
:]


----------



## StitchfansJr

why thank you long lost sister :] xD


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

yay! heres a blown up version of whats over there. so yep. ilovemyglasses


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

StitchfansJr said:


> It's not really one big inside joke. They're just all really close. There's around 5-6 guys on the teen board, but Tom and John post the most. (At least I think so? I have no idea...)
> 
> Anyway, I took this picture with my webcam a few minutes ago.



mmkay thankya. I thought tom was a girl for a while. thenIfigured it out. sorry tom if you read this. honest mistakee . not that you look like one. well maybe you do I have yet to see a picture, but I don'tjudge. C;


----------



## Fatphil32

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> I feel as if I'm missing out on one huge inside joke. who the hell is tom. and john. and why are they so popularr. are they like the only boys who will actually claim to go on here? explainn please.



lol I'm John and kidgoofy is Tom.


----------



## CrazyChik

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> mmkay thankya. I thought tom was a girl for a while. thenIfigured it out. sorry tom if you read this. honest mistakee . not that you look like one. well maybe you do I have yet to see a picture, but I don'tjudge. C;



Tom's the idiot with the hat and big hands in his avatar
Or last time I looked anyways...


----------



## PosessedEeyore

StitchfansJr said:


> It's not really one big inside joke. They're just all really close. There's around 5-6 guys on the teen board, but Tom and John post the most. (At least I think so? I have no idea...)
> 
> Anyway, I took this picture with my webcam a few minutes ago.



QWJWAF(@#(TEFJKSAOOEQRT()@#)@#(!$(!@(%

BOTDF!
<333333 you!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

TACO BELL BABY :/ I make that uniform hottttt.... Pfft yeah right.






Yay :]




I have some crazy eyes here.


----------



## minniemouse440044

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> *I feel as if I'm missing out on one huge inside joke. who the hell is tom. and john. and why are they so popularr. are they like the only boys who will actually claim to go on here? explainn please.*
> 
> my picture is my avatar. I would introduce myself but that takes effort. I already typed it out in the itroduce yourself thread. If you claim love at first sight when you see my picture and must find out more, go to the last page of that and read your little hearts out about me. your welcomee.
> ;D



they are my bestfranssss that are guys here 



StitchfansJr said:


> It's not really one big inside joke. They're just all really close. There's around 5-6 guys on the teen board, but Tom and John post the most. (At least I think so? I have no idea...)
> 
> Anyway, I took this picture with my webcam a few minutes ago.



i love tom and john 
but HOTDOG! you're so pretty 
iloveyouuhotdog!






on ze right

















im to lazy to go back and resize the last three. ohwell


----------



## cindys_castle2011

ETA:
Whoaa I didn't know it was that big.. my bad.


----------



## minniemouse440044

cindys_castle2011 said:


>



kelsi you're so pretty!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

minniemouse440044 said:


> on ze right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im to lazy to go back and resize the last three. ohwell




Rachel, Rachel, Rachel.. you're to pretty for your own good


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Ahwwww, my sister and I!











boyfriend<3 
we're just a tab bit strange
we've been told thats why we fit so well!











mwahh(;


----------



## KidGoofy

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> I feel as if I'm missing out on one huge inside joke. who the hell is tom. and john. and why are they so popularr. are they like the only boys who will actually claim to go on here? explainn please.
> 
> my picture is my avatar. I would introduce myself but that takes effort. I already typed it out in the itroduce yourself thread. If you claim love at first sight when you see my picture and must find out more, go to the last page of that and read your little hearts out about me. your welcomee.
> ;D





nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> mmkay thankya. I thought tom was a girl for a while. thenIfigured it out. sorry tom if you read this. honest mistakee . not that you look like one. well maybe you do I have yet to see a picture, but I don'tjudge. C;



Im Tom. Im the kid that plays the guitar and sometimes ukulele...lol



CrazyChik said:


> Tom's the idiot with the hat and big hands in his avatar
> Or last time I looked anyways...



And you wonder why I like Devan more...lol



minniemouse440044 said:


> they are my bestfranssss that are guys here
> 
> 
> 
> i love tom and john
> but HOTDOG! you're so pretty
> iloveyouuhotdog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on ze right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im to lazy to go back and resize the last three. ohwell



My best friend is pretty...lol


----------



## BabyPiglet

If I quoted everyone, it would be like crazy ginourmous. 

Jesse, wow, you're so gorgeous! 

Sam, welcome to the DIS. You're very pretty, I like your sunglasses. 

nevershoutlibby<3, it's not an inside joke. They're just the guys on the board. People are close friends here. Your picture is very cute. 

Allie, uu B sew purrtiez!!!!  

Robin, you rock that uniform. Beautiful! 

Rachel, you're just so cute! 

Kelsi, wonderfully pretty as always!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

BabyPiglet said:


> If I quoted everyone, it would be like crazy ginourmous.
> 
> Jesse, wow, you're so gorgeous!
> 
> Sam, welcome to the DIS. You're very pretty, I like your sunglasses.
> 
> nevershoutlibby<3, it's not an inside joke. They're just the guys on the board. People are close friends here. Your picture is very cute.
> 
> Allie, uu B sew purrtiez!!!!
> 
> *Robin, you rock that uniform. Beautiful! *
> 
> Rachel, you're just so cute!
> 
> Kelsi, wonderfully pretty as always!


Aw thank you so much


----------



## minniemouse440044

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Rachel, Rachel, Rachel.. you're to pretty for your own good



thanks kelsi 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Ahwwww, my sister and I!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boyfriend<3
> we're just a tab bit strange
> we've been told thats why we fit so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwahh(;




you're so pretty !



KidGoofy said:


> Im Tom. Im the kid that plays the guitar and sometimes ukulele...lol
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why I like Devan more...lol
> 
> 
> 
> *My best friend is pretty...lol*



thanks bestfrann 



BabyPiglet said:


> If I quoted everyone, it would be like crazy ginourmous.
> 
> Jesse, wow, you're so gorgeous!
> 
> Sam, welcome to the DIS. You're very pretty, I like your sunglasses.
> 
> nevershoutlibby<3, it's not an inside joke. They're just the guys on the board. People are close friends here. Your picture is very cute.
> 
> Allie, uu B sew purrtiez!!!!
> 
> Robin, you rock that uniform. Beautiful!
> 
> *Rachel, you're just so cute! *
> 
> Kelsi, wonderfully pretty as always!




hahah thanks jenny :]


----------



## CastawayJ

that came out a little big....


----------



## CastawayJ

there we go


----------



## BabyPiglet

Josh, stop beating yourself up. You're cute.


----------



## DramaQueen

here are a few pics of me & my kitty baby:














i'm in love


----------



## PosessedEeyore

DramaQueen said:


> here are a few pics of me & my kitty baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in love



you are very pretty!
and your cat is adorable!


----------



## CrazyChik

KidGoofy said:


> And you wonder why I like Devan more...lol



You prefer Devan?


----------



## cindys_castle2011

DramaQueen said:


> here are a few pics of me & my kitty baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in love



I see nothing has changed.. you're still gorgeous like always!


----------



## DramaQueen

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I see nothing has changed.. you're still gorgeous like always!



this coming from YOU! hahaha. 
likewise missy. 

and something HAS changed, the kitty in the picture


----------



## cindys_castle2011

DramaQueen said:


> this coming from YOU! hahaha.
> likewise missy.
> 
> and something HAS changed, the kitty in the picture



Oh gosh, no! XD

But I _did_ notice that, whats his/her name?


----------



## DramaQueen

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Oh gosh, no! XD
> 
> But I _did_ notice that, whats his/her name?



Oh gosh, yes!

And we decided to name him Salem


----------



## StitchfansJr

PosessedEeyore said:


> QWJWAF(@#(TEFJKSAOOEQRT()@#)@#(!$(!@(%
> 
> BOTDF!
> <333333 you!


 


minniemouse440044 said:


> they are my bestfranssss that are guys here
> 
> 
> 
> i love tom and john
> but HOTDOG! you're so pretty
> iloveyouuhotdog!


thanks glowsticks! love you too! xD  I love the 2nd picture the most. xD


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Caitlin..your kitty is ADORABLE!!!!


Not sure what was happening here..but I found something amusing and started laughing right as I took a pic..lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Ahwww, thats adorable Caitlin!


----------



## StitchfansJr

CastawayJ said:


> there we go


..that's so creepy cause I was gonna get those glasses. they look cool. xD and you should smile and be like  XD


----------



## CastawayJ

StitchfansJr said:


> ..that's so creepy cause I was gonna get those glasses. they look cool. xD and you should smile and be like  XD


lol, they matched my hair when I got them XDDD
brown and black


----------



## I'm a Divaaaaa

Oh, man I haven't been around in a while.  Here are a few new pictures.


















And from the 4th!








Boston:


----------



## Cinderelli16

*Kelly* - You are SO cute!

*Jesse* - I love the first pic. Gorgeous!

*Sam* - Welcome I'm Kayla  You're veryyy prettyyy. 

*Lauren* - Haven't talked to you in forverrr! Still beautiful as ever though. Looks like you had fun. 

*Ally *- Love the editing. Veryyy purtayyy. 

*nevershoutlibby<3* (sorry I don't know you're name) - Love the glasses. Cute pictures! 

*Robin* - Uniform=Awesome. You're very pretty, I love your eyes. 

*Rachel* - Hey there hott stuff. 

*Kelsi* - Beautiful even when you were little. 

*Josh *- You're a cutie 

*Caitlin* - He's precious! Beautiful like always. 

*Julie* - So very pretty! 

*Cory* - You.Are.GORGEOUS.


----------



## minniemouse440044

StitchfansJr said:


> thanks glowsticks! love you too! xD  I love the 2nd picture the most. xD



hey! thanks! hahaha
and yourwelcomee!




Cinderelli16 said:


> *Kelly* - You are SO cute!
> 
> *Jesse* - I love the first pic. Gorgeous!
> 
> *Sam* - Welcome I'm Kayla  You're veryyy prettyyy.
> 
> *Lauren* - Haven't talked to you in forverrr! Still beautiful as ever though. Looks like you had fun.
> 
> *Ally *- Love the editing. Veryyy purtayyy.
> 
> *nevershoutlibby<3* (sorry I don't know you're name) - Love the glasses. Cute pictures!
> 
> *Robin* - Uniform=Awesome. You're very pretty, I love your eyes.
> 
> *Rachel* - Hey there hott stuff.
> 
> *Kelsi* - Beautiful even when you were little.
> 
> *Josh *- You're a cutie
> 
> *Caitlin* - He's precious! Beautiful like always.
> 
> *Julie* - So very pretty!
> 
> *Cory* - You.Are.GORGEOUS.



ohh yeah thanks kayla baby!


----------



## metsluva57

Cinderelli16 said:


> *Kelly* - You are SO cute!
> 
> *Jesse* - I love the first pic. Gorgeous!
> 
> *Sam* - Welcome I'm Kayla  You're veryyy prettyyy.
> 
> *Lauren* - Haven't talked to you in forverrr! Still beautiful as ever though. Looks like you had fun.
> 
> *Ally *- Love the editing. Veryyy purtayyy.
> 
> *nevershoutlibby<3* (sorry I don't know you're name) - Love the glasses. Cute pictures!
> 
> *Robin* - Uniform=Awesome. You're very pretty, I love your eyes.
> 
> *Rachel* - Hey there hott stuff.
> 
> *Kelsi* - Beautiful even when you were little.
> 
> *Josh *- You're a cutie
> 
> *Caitlin* - He's precious! Beautiful like always.
> 
> *Julie* - So very pretty!
> 
> *Cory* - You.Are.GORGEOUS.



thank youuu [:


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

BabyPiglet said:


> Sam, welcome to the DIS. You're very pretty, I like your sunglasses.





Cinderelli16 said:


> *Sam* - Welcome I'm Kayla  You're veryyy prettyyy.



thanks girls!


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazyChik said:


> You prefer Devan?


>_>  lol


DramaQueen said:


> here are a few pics of me & my kitty baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in love



you're gorgeous! 

that kitty is so adorable!
when i think of salem.. and his black fur.. i think of sabrina's cat (from sabrina the teenage witch)


----------



## lpe_bratz

Cinderelli16 said:


> *Kelly* - You are SO cute!
> 
> *Jesse* - I love the first pic. Gorgeous!
> 
> *Sam* - Welcome I'm Kayla  You're veryyy prettyyy.
> 
> *Lauren* - Haven't talked to you in forverrr! Still beautiful as ever though. Looks like you had fun.
> 
> *Ally *- Love the editing. Veryyy purtayyy.
> 
> *nevershoutlibby<3* (sorry I don't know you're name) - Love the glasses. Cute pictures!
> 
> *Robin* - Uniform=Awesome. You're very pretty, I love your eyes.
> 
> *Rachel* - Hey there hott stuff.
> 
> *Kelsi* - Beautiful even when you were little.
> 
> *Josh *- You're a cutie
> 
> *Caitlin* - He's precious! Beautiful like always.
> 
> *Julie* - So very pretty!
> 
> *Cory* - You.Are.GORGEOUS.



thanks kayla.
and i know!
i'm not on a lot anymore.
but i check my pms a few times a week if you wanna pm mee.


----------



## DramaQueen

Thanks for all your lovely comments guys!
Salem appreciates them very much


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Caitlin, you're really pretty, and Salem is so cute!
Wasn't the cat from Sabrina the Teenage Witch called Salem?


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

In Atlanta




At Magic Kingdom with Alice and the White Rabbit


----------



## PAdisney1995

Hollywoodhaha said:


> In Atlanta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Magic Kingdom with Alice and the White Rabbit



Cute Pictures


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Sitting on Louisiana's State Capital steps. We have the tallest state capital! lol.
I was pointing at my 'Congressional Squirrel' 





Aladdin and I 
Disney World '08!
I don't know why my butt looks big like that! lol


----------



## Disney.Ears

JulielovesDisney said:


> Not sure what was happening here..but I found something amusing and started laughing right as I took a pic..lol



Lmao you're so cute Julieee<3!
REPRESENTING REBEL!!!!


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

two minutes ago.
movies soon. 

Everyone is so pretty/cute/handsome, I am very jealous.


----------



## life of the party

Hollywoodhaha- OHMYGAWSH i love alice!
cant wait for the movie   


keellllsssiii- your so pretty!
i love the first one!


GoofysOnlyGirl- am i mistaken or did you used to have brown hair? xD
maybe im just being silly . 

julie- your hawtt 

cory- your so so pretty!

caitlin- GAH your so pretty!
*is jealous is jealous is jealous*


----------



## jbcheerchick93

BabyPiglet said:


> If I quoted everyone, it would be like crazy ginourmous.
> 
> Jesse, wow, you're so gorgeous!
> 
> Sam, welcome to the DIS. You're very pretty, I like your sunglasses.
> 
> nevershoutlibby<3, it's not an inside joke. They're just the guys on the board. People are close friends here. Your picture is very cute.
> 
> Allie, uu B sew purrtiez!!!!
> 
> Robin, you rock that uniform. Beautiful!
> 
> Rachel, you're just so cute!
> 
> Kelsi, wonderfully pretty as always!





Cinderelli16 said:


> *Kelly* - You are SO cute!
> 
> *Jesse* - I love the first pic. Gorgeous!
> 
> *Sam* - Welcome I'm Kayla  You're veryyy prettyyy.
> 
> *Lauren* - Haven't talked to you in forverrr! Still beautiful as ever though. Looks like you had fun.
> 
> *Ally *- Love the editing. Veryyy purtayyy.
> 
> *nevershoutlibby<3* (sorry I don't know you're name) - Love the glasses. Cute pictures!
> 
> *Robin* - Uniform=Awesome. You're very pretty, I love your eyes.
> 
> *Rachel* - Hey there hott stuff.
> 
> *Kelsi* - Beautiful even when you were little.
> 
> *Josh *- You're a cutie
> 
> *Caitlin* - He's precious! Beautiful like always.
> 
> *Julie* - So very pretty!
> 
> *Cory* - You.Are.GORGEOUS.



im diggin this gorgeous thaaang 

thank you girls oh soo much!!

all of the girls...and the few boysss out theree..are beeeautiful as alwayssss <3


----------



## life of the party

mee





my best frandddd


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my best frandddd



katie is SO very purtayyy.


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

life of the party said:


> Hollywoodhaha- OHMYGAWSH i love alice!
> cant wait for the movie
> 
> 
> keellllsssiii- your so pretty!
> i love the first one!
> 
> 
> *GoofysOnlyGirl- am i mistaken or did you used to have brown hair? xD
> maybe im just being silly . *
> 
> julie- your hawtt
> 
> cory- your so so pretty!
> 
> caitlin- GAH your so pretty!
> *is jealous is jealous is jealous*



No I did lol.  I was sick of it cause it was this really inbetween brown, so I was either going to go darker or lighter, and went lighter.


----------



## DramaQueen

life of the party said:


> mee
> *52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my best frandddd



YOUR HAIR IS SO LONG!!!
*jealous jealous jealous!*
you are so pretty!!!!

everyone is so amazingly attractive!


----------



## Fatphil32

life of the party said:


> mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my best frandddd



brb worshiping you.


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my best frandddd



ewww.
why are you so ugly?

jaykay,
iloveyouuu!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

life of the party said:


> mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my best frandddd


Kaytee looks so pretttttttttttty upside down.


----------



## Fatphil32

Be prepared.. I'm massively craving a McGangbang, so I'm gonna go get one tomorrow and take a pic of me eating it. 

NOM NOM FREAKING NOM!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

life of the party said:


> mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my best frandddd



katie.

i WORSHIP you

 

 you too preeetaaayyyy!!!


----------



## Jasmine45

I'm a Divaaaaa said:


> Oh, man I haven't been around in a while.  Here are a few new pictures.



BLINK-182 POSTERSS!!

i like how thats usually the only thing i say on this thread.

VERY PRETTY BTW. i loooooooooove your hair. alot.


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Sitting on Louisiana's State Capital steps. We have the tallest state capital! lol.
> I was pointing at my 'Congressional Squirrel'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aladdin and I
> Disney World '08!
> I don't know why my butt looks big like that! lol



That 1st pic looks amazing...not gonna lie it looks professionaly done. And my butts bigger than yours...lol. That could be taken awkwardly but its a chance I have to take...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> That 1st pic looks amazing...not gonna lie it looks professionaly done. And my butts bigger than yours...lol. That could be taken awkwardly but its a chance I have to take...lol



how would you know?
do you stare at your butt for a few minutes before you leave for somewhere everyday? lol
i can see it now..
pulling your jeans tighter, standing sideways in the mirror and saying "DAMN! i look good!"
amirite?


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> how would you know?
> do you stare at your butt for a few minutes before you leave for somewhere everyday? lol
> i can see it now..
> pulling your jeans tighter, standing sideways in the mirror and saying "DAMN! i look good!"
> amirite?


I cant wear skinny jeans because its THAT BIGGG!!!...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> I cant wear skinny jeans because its THAT BIGGG!!!...lol



that's gross. i don't want to picture you in skinny jeans, lol.


----------



## KidGoofy

lol...Ive never tried on skinny jeans. I hope I fit so I can be a Jonas Brother for Halloween...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> lol...Ive never tried on skinny jeans. I hope I fit so I can be a Jonas Brother for Halloween...lol



oh! and then! i can ignore you!


----------



## KidGoofy

lol...no way. I will be hiding behind my purity ring all day...lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

A pic from my prom.  I HAD to post it on here , to see what you guys think


----------



## bookworm93

that is such a cute pic sian!!!


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> lol...no way. I will be hiding behind my purity ring all day...lol



you? pure? lol


wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> A pic from my prom.  I HAD to post it on here , to see what you guys think



aww, sian, you look gorgeous!


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> you? pure? lol
> 
> 
> aww, sian, you look gorgeous!


uhmmm...excuse me I have gone to a Catholic School my whole life. And Im still pure missy...in my mind...lol


----------



## Disney.Ears

Awe Sian you look so pretttty!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

bookworm93 said:


> that is such a cute pic sian!!!



Thanks Elin 



PurpleDucky said:


> you? pure? lol
> 
> 
> aww, sian, you look gorgeous!



Aww, cheers Devan 



Disney.Ears said:


> Awe Sian you look so pretttty!




Thanks Alyssa


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> uhmmm...excuse me I have gone to a Catholic School my whole life. And Im still pure missy...in my mind...lol



and you're my boyfriend.
like i said you + pure = impossible. lol


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> and you're my boyfriend.
> like i said you + pure = impossible. lol


Im you're boyfriend?
And I really am pure...atm...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> Im you're boyfriend?
> And I really am pure...atm...lol



that was sarcasm.. i was saying something that's impossible


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> that was sarcasm.. i was saying something that's impossible


oh you got my hopes you you meanie...lol


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Ohhh Tom, does Hazzi know about this little...thing between you and Devan    Hahaha xD


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> katie is SO very purtayyy.


 
gee thanks 



DramaQueen said:


> *YOUR HAIR IS SO LONG!!!*
> **jealous jealous jealous!**
> *you are so pretty!!!!*
> 
> everyone is so amazingly attractive!


 hahah thankss 
and its not THAT long anymore
it go way too long and i cut it a little



Fatphil32 said:


> brb worshiping you.


 
k bby but come back cuz i need you like a heart beat
(yah you caught me you sneaky detective)
*you fail*


minniemouse440044 said:


> ewww.
> why are you so ugly?
> 
> jaykay,
> iloveyouuu!!


 you know what
i dont need your sass




StitchfansJr said:


> Kaytee looks so pretttttttttttty upside down.


 
HEHE
gee thanks



jbcheerchick93 said:


> katie.
> 
> i WORSHIP you
> 
> 
> 
> you too preeetaaayyyy!!!


 


wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> A pic from my prom. I HAD to post it on here , to see what you guys think


 prettyyy


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> oh you got my hopes you you meanie...lol


don't i always? lol


wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Ohhh Tom, does Hazzi know about this little...thing between you and Devan    Hahaha xD


mhm. she knows he prefers me XD


----------



## KidGoofy

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Ohhh Tom, does Hazzi know about this little...thing between you and Devan    Hahaha xD



Yes, yes she does...lol. I tried making it sound like Phineas and Ferb...lol



PurpleDucky said:


> don't i always? lol
> 
> mhm. she knows he prefers me XD



yes you do...and thats why I cry every night(not really...im only joking)


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> Yes, yes she does...lol. I tried making it sound like Phineas and Ferb...lol
> 
> 
> 
> yes you do...and thats why I cry every night(not really...im only joking)



hurdurdur, i know that


----------



## CrazySteph

Ya know when you find a picture and your like "oh thats really cool" this is what I think about these pictures. 
We're holding tophies we won if you couldn't tell. and I'm the dumb one who got cold and put on my Letterman's Jacket. 





Here is our Rockin Roller Coaster Ride Photo! I'm the only cool one and decided to enjoy the ride instead of Posing for it! Smile, Your'e on Candid camera!





Everybody, this is what happens after you leave Epcot. lol No i'm totally kidding. but this is what happens when you had a late night in Magic Kingdom, Swam in the Pool all day, and had a 45 minute wait for your resturant reservations. 




we are taking a nap btw lol oh and Tom, that was probably why I was so energized when I met you. haha


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> hurdurdur, i know that



...lol



CrazySteph said:


> Ya know when you find a picture and your like "oh thats really cool" this is what I think about these pictures.
> We're holding tophies we won if you couldn't tell. and I'm the dumb one who got cold and put on my Letterman's Jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Rockin Roller Coaster Ride Photo! I'm the only cool one and decided to enjoy the ride instead of Posing for it! Smile, Your'e on Candid camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody, this is what happens after you leave Epcot. lol No i'm totally kidding. but this is what happens when you had a late night in Magic Kingdom, Swam in the Pool all day, and had a 45 minute wait for your resturant reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are taking a nap btw lol oh and Tom, that was probably why I was so energized when I met you. haha



oh that would make sense...lol. and very pretty steph


----------



## JulielovesDisney

CrazySteph said:


> Ya know when you find a picture and your like "oh thats really cool" this is what I think about these pictures.
> We're holding tophies we won if you couldn't tell. and I'm the dumb one who got cold and put on my Letterman's Jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Rockin Roller Coaster Ride Photo! I'm the only cool one and decided to enjoy the ride instead of Posing for it! Smile, Your'e on Candid camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody, this is what happens after you leave Epcot. lol No i'm totally kidding. but this is what happens when you had a late night in Magic Kingdom, Swam in the Pool all day, and had a 45 minute wait for your resturant reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are taking a nap btw lol oh and Tom, that was probably why I was so energized when I met you. haha



Love the pics! And the last one is soooo cuuuute!!


----------



## AngienLuLu

CrazySteph said:


> Everybody, this is what happens after you leave Epcot. lol No i'm totally kidding. but this is what happens when you had a late night in Magic Kingdom, Swam in the Pool all day, and had a 45 minute wait for your resturant reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are taking a nap btw lol oh and Tom, that was probably why I was so energized when I met you. haha


that picture is so adorable. 

my best friend melissa and i at the regional tennis tournament back in may.
im on the right.


----------



## Fatphil32

life of the party said:


> k bby but come back cuz i need you like a heart beat
> (yah you caught me you sneaky detective)
> *you fail*



I already knew it was you lol. When I woke up and saw the missed call, I checked the area code on google. It was Pennsylvania so I checked your FB and then called it and got your voicemail. Nice try, though.

You fail.


----------



## princesskelz

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> A pic from my prom. I HAD to post it on here , to see what you guys think


 wow sian you are stunning!



CrazySteph said:


> Ya know when you find a picture and your like "oh thats really cool" this is what I think about these pictures.
> We're holding tophies we won if you couldn't tell. and I'm the dumb one who got cold and put on my Letterman's Jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Rockin Roller Coaster Ride Photo! I'm the only cool one and decided to enjoy the ride instead of Posing for it! Smile, Your'e on Candid camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody, this is what happens after you leave Epcot. lol No i'm totally kidding. but this is what happens when you had a late night in Magic Kingdom, Swam in the Pool all day, and had a 45 minute wait for your resturant reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are taking a nap btw lol oh and Tom, that was probably why I was so energized when I met you. haha


 
awwwh how cute!! your beautiful!

havent posted one in a while.

This party was for DVC members touring Bay Lake Towers. it was great fun. as you can see we bought points 230 to be exact!





Me and Slippery When Wet <3 they were playing at the Sounds like Summer concert series in EPCOT wile i was there. they were super awsome and SUPER HOT!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

AngienLuLu said:


> that picture is so adorable.
> 
> my best friend melissa and i at the regional tennis tournament back in may.
> im on the right.


You're sooo pretty!! And yay tennis!! lol 



princesskelz said:


> wow sian you are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> awwwh how cute!! your beautiful!
> 
> havent posted one in a while.
> 
> This party was for DVC members touring Bay Lake Towers. it was great fun. as you can see we bought points 230 to be exact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Slippery When Wet <3 they were playing at the Sounds like Summer concert series in EPCOT wile i was there. they were super awsome and SUPER HOT!



You're so pretty! And looks like it was a fun Disney trip! =)


----------



## telescope




----------



## life of the party

Fatphil32 said:


> I already knew it was you lol. When I woke up and saw the missed call, I checked the area code on google. It was Pennsylvania so I checked your FB and then called it and got your voicemail. Nice try, though.
> 
> You fail.


 

ohmygawd
everytime,  gaah.
stupid voicemail.

p.s. you woke me up and i freaked cause you were calling back and i didnt know what to do then i fell back asleep and had a dream with you in it and you  were like talking about your hair growth and i woke up laughing xD
p.s.s. is my voicemail my sister saying i was sleeping or something ?


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> gee thanks
> 
> 
> hahah thankss
> and its not THAT long anymore
> it go way too long and i cut it a little
> 
> 
> 
> k bby but come back cuz i need you like a heart beat
> (yah you caught me you sneaky detective)
> *you fail*
> 
> * you know what
> i dont need your sass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEHE
> gee thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettyyy



you love my sass.
don't doubt it.



CrazySteph said:


> Ya know when you find a picture and your like "oh thats really cool" this is what I think about these pictures.
> We're holding tophies we won if you couldn't tell. and I'm the dumb one who got cold and put on my Letterman's Jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Rockin Roller Coaster Ride Photo! I'm the only cool one and decided to enjoy the ride instead of Posing for it! Smile, Your'e on Candid camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody, this is what happens after you leave Epcot. lol No i'm totally kidding. but this is what happens when you had a late night in Magic Kingdom, Swam in the Pool all day, and had a 45 minute wait for your resturant reservations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are taking a nap btw lol oh and Tom, that was probably why I was so energized when I met you. haha



the last one was before you met me and tom at EPCOT! i remember your mom saying you and skylar fell asleep in the lobby place haha

why are you so pretty steph!?


----------



## life of the party

Steph- i love all of them!
they are all so cutee and funny


----------



## Fatphil32

life of the party said:


> ohmygawd
> everytime,  gaah.
> stupid voicemail.
> 
> p.s. you woke me up and i freaked cause you were calling back and i didnt know what to do then i fell back asleep and had a dream with you in it and you  were like talking about your hair growth and i woke up laughing xD
> p.s.s. is my voicemail my sister saying i was sleeping or something ?




lol deja vu. I haven't shaved in like three weeks and my mom thinks I need a massive hair-cut, so hair has been a topic of discussion the past couple weeks.

And the voicemail sounded like you making some odd voice.


----------



## Disney.Ears

Everyone is so pretttty!


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

I definitely agree with Disney.Ears ~ everyone is so unbelievably pretty!!

so I went to Asheville this past weekend with a couple of friends and we took close to 200 pictures in one day...  haha so here's a couple of new ones of me 







one of my friends took this one when I wasn't ready, but I really liked how my hair looked haha


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> oh that would make sense...lol. and very pretty steph



Like seriously, I was just one ball of energy, and thanks lol 



JulielovesDisney said:


> Love the pics! And the last one is soooo cuuuute!!



thank you very much! lol 



AngienLuLu said:


> that picture is so adorable.



Thank you! 



princesskelz said:


> awwwh how cute!! your beautiful!



Thank you!! You are too! I went to a DVC Party too once and it was a lot of fun cause they brought in the characters! It was for the Animal Kingdom Lodge. 



minniemouse440044 said:


> the last one was before you met me and tom at EPCOT! i remember your mom saying you and skylar fell asleep in the lobby place haha
> 
> why are you so pretty steph!?



lol haha Yeah my mom loved it. she was like "ohmigod. these two just passed out at the poly!!" she thought it was funny cause she tried for like 5 minutes trying to wake us up lol

and I'm not lol but thanks. 



life of the party said:


> Steph- i love all of them!
> they are all so cutee and funny



thank you very much cute patootie!


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> Like seriously, I was just one ball of energy, and thanks lol
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! You are too! I went to a DVC Party too once and it was a lot of fun cause they brought in the characters! It was for the Animal Kingdom Lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> *lol haha Yeah my mom loved it. she was like "ohmigod. these two just passed out at the poly!!" she thought it was funny cause she tried for like 5 minutes trying to wake us up lol
> 
> and I'm not lol but thanks.*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much cute patootie!




hahah

OH SHUT UP STEPH yes you are.
if you wanan see somehting ugly then look at this :




pure sexiness right thurr^^and thats m&m.








oh what a wild night...
 see steph thats uhgly.


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> hahah
> 
> OH SHUT UP STEPH yes you are.
> if you wanan see somehting ugly then look at this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pure sexiness right thurr^^and thats m&m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh what a wild night...
> see steph thats uhgly.


 
rach yer hawt


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> hahah
> 
> OH SHUT UP STEPH yes you are.
> if you wanan see somehting ugly then look at this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pure sexiness right thurr^^and thats m&m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh what a wild night...
> see steph thats uhgly.



wow that IS ugly.. im so GLAD i dont look like that...

lol JUST KIDDING GIRL YOU BEAUTIFUL!! 
and like i said, only I, the luckiest girl ever!, got to meet such a beauty!


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> rach yer hawt




Don't remind me how hawt I am Katie.
It takes hours to get this look.





CrazySteph said:


> wow that IS ugly.. im so GLAD i dont look like that...
> 
> lol JUST KIDDING GIRL YOU BEAUTIFUL!!
> and like i said, only I, the luckiest girl ever!, got to meet such a beauty!



Hahaha, thanks Steph, but um Tom met me too! Can't forget him .
But you're way prettier!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Heya everyone. Its been forever and a year since I last posted in here. Ive lost some weight since then  And blonded my hair ha ha. Anywho, here is one I took a couple days ago.

Rawking out in the bathroom!


----------



## princesskelz

Hawaiidood said:


> Heya everyone. Its been forever and a year since I last posted in here. Ive lost some weight since then  And blonded my hair ha ha. Anywho, here is one I took a couple days ago.
> 
> Rawking out in the bathroom!


 
omg STRANGER!! WHO ARE YOU 
HAWWT!


----------



## Hawaiidood

OMG!!! I dunno...who am I?!


----------



## CrazySteph

Hawaiidood said:


> Heya everyone. Its been forever and a year since I last posted in here. Ive lost some weight since then  And blonded my hair ha ha. Anywho, here is one I took a couple days ago.
> 
> Rawking out in the bathroom!



ohmigosh yeah! i haven't seen you on here in forever!! You look Great!!!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Thanks steph! Ive lost about 60 pounds since november and its great. Still need to get rid of that pesky belly though. And my hair is out of wack, but its whatever.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

♥disneygirl♥;32696667 said:
			
		

> I definitely agree with Disney.Ears ~ everyone is so unbelievably pretty!!
> 
> so I went to Asheville this past weekend with a couple of friends and we took close to 200 pictures in one day...  haha so here's a couple of new ones of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my friends took this one when I wasn't ready, but I really liked how my hair looked haha


You're so pretty!! 



minniemouse440044 said:


> hahah
> 
> OH SHUT UP STEPH yes you are.
> if you wanan see somehting ugly then look at this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pure sexiness right thurr^^and thats m&m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh what a wild night...
> see steph thats uhgly.


Haha..I thought you had one of those hillbilly fake teeth things in your mouth in the first one 



Hawaiidood said:


> Heya everyone. Its been forever and a year since I last posted in here. Ive lost some weight since then  And blonded my hair ha ha. Anywho, here is one I took a couple days ago.
> 
> Rawking out in the bathroom!



MATT!! Welcome back! 
You look great! I love your new hair style!


----------



## stitchfan01

I don't have any pictures of myself but I can put a picture of what I want to fly when I am in the air force.


----------



## CrazySteph

Hawaiidood said:


> Thanks steph! Ive lost about 60 pounds since november and its great. Still need to get rid of that pesky belly though. And my hair is out of wack, but its whatever.



well that all that hard work really pays off cause you look great! lol and your hair looks fine!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

stitchfan01 said:


> I don't have any pictures of myself but I can put a picture of what I want to fly when I am in the air force.



Those are the creepiest looking planes ever..but I love 'em..haha
My brother wanted to fly those planes for the longest time. We would talk about it all the time lol


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> wow that IS ugly.. im so GLAD i dont look like that...
> 
> lol JUST KIDDING GIRL YOU BEAUTIFUL!!
> and like i said, only I, the luckiest girl ever!, got to meet such a beauty!



Does that make me the luckiest boy ever...lol



Hawaiidood said:


> Heya everyone. Its been forever and a year since I last posted in here. Ive lost some weight since then  And blonded my hair ha ha. Anywho, here is one I took a couple days ago.
> 
> Rawking out in the bathroom!



Nice guitar...and nice to see you back


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> Does that make me the luckiest boy ever...lol



no are you kidding?!? I met her twice! lol actualy I met you both twice. dwang im good!


----------



## Hawaiidood

KidGoofy said:


> Does that make me the luckiest boy ever...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice guitar...and nice to see you back



Ahhh thank you. Thats my girl...I call her stacy 



CrazySteph said:


> well that all that hard work really pays off cause you look great! lol and your hair looks fine!


Yeah it does pay off, believe me. It just blows still being SO self concious


JulielovesDisney said:


> You're so pretty!!
> 
> 
> Haha..I thought you had one of those hillbilly fake teeth things in your mouth in the first one
> 
> 
> 
> MATT!! Welcome back!
> You look great! I love your new hair style!


Thanks! Yeash i love it too. Still is out of control 95% of the time, but its whatever!


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> no are you kidding?!? I met her twice! lol actualy I met you both twice. dwang im good!



haha are yall talking about me?!


----------



## minniemouse440044

awkward distance...awkward turtle


haha


----------



## PurpleDucky

minniemouse440044 said:


> awkward distance...awkward turtle
> 
> 
> haha



awkward distance + creeper distance photos = fail.


you should've ran up to him and gave him a hug! that's what i totally would've done


----------



## minniemouse440044

PurpleDucky said:


> awkward distance + creeper distance photos = fail.
> 
> 
> you should've ran up to him and gave him a hug! that's what i totally would've done



haha well we walked and then hugged hahaha


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> no are you kidding?!? I met her twice! lol actualy I met you both twice. dwang im good!



True...darn your TWO good...lol. Get it?..lol



minniemouse440044 said:


> awkward distance...awkward turtle
> 
> 
> haha



That really is awkward. And why do I look hunched back a little?

PS To all of the girls my butt looks flat because of the cargo shorts...lol



PurpleDucky said:


> awkward distance + creeper distance photos = fail.
> 
> 
> you should've ran up to him and gave him a hug! that's what i totally would've done



OH REALLY!!!!! CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU TO...lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> True...darn your TWO good...lol. Get it?..lol
> 
> 
> 
> That really is awkward. And why do I look hunched back a little?
> 
> PS To all of the girls my butt looks flat because of the cargo shorts...lol
> 
> 
> 
> OH REALLY!!!!! CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU TO...lol



bahah
you dont look hunched back!
and im like talkign with mah hands! hahahhaha


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> True...darn your TWO good...lol. Get it?..lol
> 
> 
> 
> That really is awkward. And why do I look hunched back a little?
> 
> *PS To all of the girls my butt looks flat because of the cargo shorts...lol*
> 
> 
> 
> *OH REALLY!!!!! CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU TO...lol*



sure sure 

pft. don't flatter me with your fake enthusiasm!


----------



## KidGoofy

minniemouse440044 said:


> bahah
> you dont look hunched back!
> and im like talkign with mah hands! hahahhaha



lol...you were while I was cracking my knuckles the whole time...lol



PurpleDucky said:


> sure sure
> 
> pft. don't flatter me with your fake enthusiasm!



im telling the truth...It doesnt wrap the bottom...lol

and Im not show any fake enthusiasm...its all real


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> awkward distance...awkward turtle
> 
> 
> haha



I LOVE THIS PICTURE!! lol its so funny!! and awkward looking! 



PurpleDucky said:


> awkward distance + creeper distance photos = fail.
> 
> 
> *you should've ran up to him and gave him a hug! that's what i totally would've done*



I totally did that! I actually Ran up from behind and jumped on his back kinda lol!! 



KidGoofy said:


> True...darn your TWO good...lol. Get it?..lol
> 
> 
> 
> That really is awkward. And why do I look hunched back a little?
> 
> PS To all of the girls my butt looks flat because of the cargo shorts...lol
> 
> 
> 
> OH REALLY!!!!! CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU TO...lol



yeah i totally get it.... lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

I didn't steal it from the street, I took it from some scrap yard..still illegal I think. haa.





It say '*my last name* Street. 
It was weird, I don't even know where that street is and this is a small town..?


----------



## JulielovesDisney

minniemouse440044 said:


> awkward distance...awkward turtle
> 
> 
> haha



This picture made me lol
I love it! 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> I didn't steal it from the street, I took it from some scrap yard..still illegal I think. haa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It say '*my last name* Street.
> It was weird, I don't even know where that street is and this is a small town..?



You're so pretty!!


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> awkward distance...awkward turtle
> 
> 
> haha


 
omg fail.

if i ever met either of you i would have dont that thing that they do on wife swap when they are reunited with their husband and the jump up and hug them and wrap their legs around them.


or jump on your backs.

or a friendly high five if you dont seem like you want a 14 year old girl clinging to you like a monkey.


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> awkward distance...awkward turtle
> 
> 
> haha



Ahahah awkwarddd xD



Woah that lady to left with the little kid is REALLY tall. lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> omg fail.
> 
> if i ever met either of you i would have dont that thing that they do on wife swap when they are reunited with their husband and the jump up and hug them and wrap their legs around them.
> 
> 
> or jump on your backs.
> 
> or a friendly high five if you dont seem like you want a 14 year old girl clinging to you like a monkey.



 I could see that happening.


----------



## PurpleDucky

CrazySteph said:


> I LOVE THIS PICTURE!! lol its so funny!! and awkward looking!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally did that! I actually Ran up from behind and jumped on his back kinda lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i totally get it.... lol



you can reach that high? :O
XD


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> lol...you were while I was cracking my knuckles the whole time...lol
> 
> 
> 
> im telling the truth...It doesnt wrap the bottom...lol
> 
> and Im not show any fake enthusiasm...its all real



stop talking about your butt. lol


iono, seemed pretty fake, hahah


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> omg fail.
> 
> if i ever met either of you i would have dont that thing that they do on wife swap when they are reunited with their husband and the jump up and hug them and wrap their legs around them.
> 
> 
> or jump on your backs.
> 
> or a friendly high five if you dont seem like you want a 14 year old girl clinging to you like a monkey.



katie, id let you jump on me anyday 
hahaha




Cinderelli16 said:


> Ahahah awkwarddd xD
> 
> 
> 
> Woah that lady to left with the little kid is REALLY tall. lol




haha it was kinda awk haha


----------



## Fatphil32

minniemouse440044 said:


> awkward distance...awkward turtle
> 
> 
> haha



lmao I totally new you'd turn out to be a creaper.


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> you can reach that high? :O
> XD



Have you not seen how dark her skin is...she can jump so she is definately not white...lol.jk



PurpleDucky said:


> stop talking about your butt. lol
> 
> 
> iono, seemed pretty fake, hahah



I like my butt...lol

Well it wasn't because I would love to meet you


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> I could see that happening.


 
xD
i dont even remember what happened when i met you
its all blurred out from excitement/ embarrassment cause my mom is a wierdo lmao


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> xD
> i dont even remember what happened when i met you
> its all blurred out from excitement/ embarrassment cause my mom is a wierdo lmao



Lol. Well let's see, we got off Dumbo & I seen you standing there & then we like ran into each others arms.....okay so we didn't run into each others arms, but we hugged. lol And then you hugged Collin & I was like "haha she hugged me first." lol Then we took pictures & your mom called us pen pals. xD I totally love your mom. hahah


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> I could see that happening.


 


Cinderelli16 said:


> Lol. Well let's see, we got off Dumbo & I seen you standing there & then we like ran into each others arms.....okay so we didn't run into each others arms, but we hugged. lol And then you hugged Collin & I was like "haha she hugged me first." lol Then we took pictures & your mom called us pen pals. xD I totally love your mom. hahah


 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha
oh my gawddd
now i remember
"they are like modern day pen pals!"

p.s. collin is an awkward child


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha
> oh my gawddd
> now i remember
> "they are like modern day pen pals!"
> 
> p.s. collin is an awkward child



You were like "PEN PALS?!" *shakes head & turns away from embarrassment* lol
& then my mom was like "you're hair is really pretty" hahahh


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> You were like "PEN PALS?!" *shakes head & turns away from embarrassment* lol
> & then my mom was like "you're hair is really pretty" hahahh


 
hahahah yeah
she said that various times that day
i felt wonderful


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> hahahah yeah
> she said that various times that day
> i felt wonderful



Aha I know I was like, "mom stop with the hair talk" lol
& Space Mountain like broke down while we were waiting in line. hahah


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> omg fail.
> 
> if i ever met either of you i would have dont that thing that they do on wife swap when they are reunited with their husband and the jump up and hug them and wrap their legs around them.
> 
> 
> or jump on your backs.
> 
> or a friendly high five if you dont seem like you want a 14 year old girl clinging to you like a monkey.


lol...I want the leg wrap thing...lol That would be hilarious


----------



## life of the party

Cinderelli16 said:


> Aha I know I was like, "mom stop with the hair talk" lol
> & Space Mountain like broke down while we were waiting in line. hahah


 
omg and they turned on the lights and ruined the magic
and omg "you wouldnt BELIEVE who is in those costumes.. they are little people.. VERY little people.."


xD
xD
xD






omg aw 





lmao awkward


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> lol...I want the leg wrap thing...lol That would be hilarious


 
and a great picture
make devun jealous


----------



## KidGoofy

Aww how cute...lol. Kayla looks kinda reddish...embarrassed?


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> and a great picture
> make devun jealous


lol...oh she would be extremely...lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> omg and they turned on the lights and ruined the magic
> and omg "you wouldnt BELIEVE who is in those costumes.. they are little people.. VERY little people.."
> 
> 
> xD
> xD
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg aw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao awkward


That was great! lol
Awww Dumbo. xD Oh look there's my mommy & daddy. hahah
Omg ewww! I look disgusting! But I still love it. 



KidGoofy said:


> Aww how cute...lol. Kayla looks kinda reddish...embarrassed?


No I wasn't embarrassed I was laughing. lol


----------



## Disney.Ears

minniemouse440044 said:


> awkward distance...awkward turtle
> 
> 
> haha



Lmfao these pictures are really awkward. But it gave me a good laugh<3
I reallly miss you Rachhh


----------



## MuskratSusie

Hey everybody!!! I'm finally going to show my face! xD and also show pictures of when I was in Maui a few weeks ago! So here are the pictures a few of you have been waiting for, and others too! 

Enjoy!
































































































That's all of the pictures pretty much!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

everyone is B-E-A-U-TIFUL
(;


----------



## PigletGurl

MuskratSusie said:


> Hey everybody!!! I'm finally going to show my face! xD and also show pictures of when I was in Maui a few weeks ago! So here are the pictures a few of you have been waiting for, and others too!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all of the pictures pretty much!


*
I cant see the pics  but  Glad you had fun 
*


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## StitchfansJr

MuskratSusie said:


> Hey everybody!!! I'm finally going to show my face! xD and also show pictures of when I was in Maui a few weeks ago! So here are the pictures a few of you have been waiting for, and others too!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all of the pictures pretty much!


You're so pretty, Jan! I LOVE the sunset pictures!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Disney.Ears said:


> Lmfao these pictures are really awkward. But it gave me a good laugh<3
> I reallly miss you Rachhh



haha i know.
and yeah i miss yew to alyssa :[





Fatphil32 said:


> lmao I totally new you'd turn out to be a creaper.



it runs in the family.
my dad took those pics.


----------



## MuskratSusie

PigletGurl said:


> *
> I cant see the pics  but  Glad you had fun
> *



You can't see them? Really? I can upload them into tinypic tomorrow maybe that will work for you? So sorry you can't see them.


----------



## MuskratSusie

StitchfansJr said:


> You're so pretty, Jan! I LOVE the sunset pictures!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## PigletGurl

MuskratSusie said:


> You can't see them? Really? I can upload them into tinypic tomorrow maybe that will work for you? So sorry you can't see them.



its all blank in my computer   maybe u cud upload a couple to tinypic to test it out first  thanks =]


----------



## MuskratSusie

PigletGurl said:


> its all blank in my computer   maybe u cud upload a couple to tinypic to test it out first  thanks =]



I can do that now, I'll go and upload a few. 

Oh, and your pictures of yourself are very pretty!


----------



## MuskratSusie

I hope these work for you.


----------



## StitchfansJr

You're welcome, Jan! 

Wanda, I love your glasses!


----------



## PigletGurl

MuskratSusie said:


> I hope these work for you.



They do! haha thanks someday i will go to hawaii!! hahaha
ure pretty too 



StitchfansJr said:


> You're welcome, Jan!
> 
> Wanda, I love your glasses!



hehe thanks ya xD


----------



## MuskratSusie

PigletGurl said:


> They do! haha thanks someday i will go to hawaii!! hahaha
> ure pretty too
> 
> 
> 
> hehe thanks ya xD



Glad they worked!!  and Thank you!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

'*my last name* Street'
I found it in a scrapyard, I don't even know where that street is..weird. haa XD


----------



## Cinderelli16

MuskratSusie said:


> Hey everybody!!! I'm finally going to show my face! xD and also show pictures of when I was in Maui a few weeks ago! So here are the pictures a few of you have been waiting for, and others too!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all of the pictures pretty much!


Ohmygosh, I've always wante to go there! It looks gorgeous. I'm so jealous.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

MuskratSusie said:


> I hope these work for you.



You're sooo pretty! You have a gorgeous smile!
And I love the pics! I've always wanted to go to Hawaii!


----------



## Cinderelli16

PigletGurl said:


>


You're SO prettyyyy! 


cindys_castle2011 said:


> '*my last name* Street'
> I found it in a scrapyard, I don't even know where that street is..weird. haa XD



That's awesome! I wish my last name was a street name too. lol

Gorgeous!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

These are from early spring.
Me and my BFF at school were having a movie night. It was me, her, my BF, and her boyfriend (though they weren't together at this time)

And both of the guys fell asleep...haha





Me and BF..lol





Me with both of them. 

It was hilarious cuz they were both snoring and everything..lol


----------



## TinkRockz106

everybody Looks gorgeous!! I am trying to post mine from photo bucket but It is giving me a rough time!


----------



## TinkRockz106

I would not let me post the pics!! how do you do it??


----------



## TinkRockz106

Finally photos of me!!











More fun!!






I will post more tomorrow!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

JulielovesDisney said:


> These are from early spring.
> Me and my BFF at school were having a movie night. It was me, her, my BF, and her boyfriend (though they weren't together at this time)
> 
> And both of the guys fell asleep...haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and BF..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with both of them.
> 
> It was hilarious cuz they were both snoring and everything..lol



Julie you're beautiful!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

everybody is so damn gorgeous, I'm so jealous ;D


----------



## amanda_<33

Everyone is really pretty! I tried to post a picture but it said I have to have ten posts :/


----------



## jobrosx0disney

here are some pictures of me and my cousins.. we went on a day trip with our family 
me and my cousin kelly. im on the right.





me and my cousin brendan. im hugging him in both trying to get my phone back haha


----------



## metsluva57

jobrosx0disney said:


> here are some pictures of me and my cousins.. we went on a day trip with our family
> me and my cousin kelly. im on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my cousin brendan. im hugging him in both trying to get my phone back haha



very pretty!
and I know exactly where you are in the last two xD
haha kinda creepy lol


----------



## jobrosx0disney

metsluva57 said:


> very pretty!
> and I know exactly where you are in the last two xD
> haha kinda creepy lol



haha alright imma pm you about this haha 
and thank youu


----------



## metsluva57

jobrosx0disney said:


> haha alright imma pm you about this haha
> and thank youu



lol okay.
and your welcome [:


----------



## Hawaiidood

Welp Might as well add a few shots of my guitar too. I love my stacy  Oh and Ill throw my other one in there too.


----------



## MuskratSusie

Awesome pictures everybody!!! 

@ Matt: I love the guitar! Really awesome. I should post a picture or two of me with mine sometime.


----------



## MuskratSusie

JulielovesDisney said:


> You're sooo pretty! You have a gorgeous smile!
> And I love the pics! I've always wanted to go to Hawaii!



Thank you for the nice comment, Julie! Maui was really beautiful when I was there. My favorite photos are of the sunsets.


----------



## Hawaiidood

MuskratSusie said:


> Awesome pictures everybody!!!
> 
> @ Matt: I love the guitar! Really awesome. I should post a picture or two of me with mine sometime.



Ah ha thank you very much. Im rather fond of it myaself. 
You SHOULD!!!!


----------



## bananda

everyone looks great 

some reposts...









i will put some up of my new haircut when i get my camera to work...


----------



## WDWtraveler27

^^^^^ i remember the 2nd pic


----------



## bananda

WDWtraveler27 said:


> ^^^^^ i remember the 2nd pic



lol. i quite like it. and the first one is my facebook pic i believe


----------



## WDWtraveler27

bananda said:


> lol. i quite like it. and the first one is my facebook pic i believe


yea it is ... u look really different in both


----------



## WDWtraveler27

WDWtraveler27 said:


> yea it is ... u look really different in both


its prob the glasses


----------



## bananda

WDWtraveler27 said:


> yea it is ... u look really different in both



really? just wait for the new pics (when i take them) - i'll look different again


----------



## WDWtraveler27

did u get my PM?


----------



## bananda

WDWtraveler27 said:


> did u get my PM?



well, this is a bit late lol. but, clearly, i did.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

lol


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Cinderelli16 said:


> Julie you're beautiful!


Aww...thank you Kayla! 



jobrosx0disney said:


> here are some pictures of me and my cousins.. we went on a day trip with our family
> me and my cousin kelly. im on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my cousin brendan. im hugging him in both trying to get my phone back haha


Very pretty!!


Hawaiidood said:


> Welp Might as well add a few shots of my guitar too. I love my stacy  Oh and Ill throw my other one in there too.


Nice guitar!
And you look great Matt! 


MuskratSusie said:


> Thank you for the nice comment, Julie! Maui was really beautiful when I was there. My favorite photos are of the sunsets.


You're very welcome! 
And the sunsets look unreal...I can't even imagine how they looked in person!


bananda said:


> everyone looks great
> 
> some reposts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will put some up of my new haircut when i get my camera to work...



Very pretty!!!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Thanks a lot julie!!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Everyone looks so good :] Beautiful/handsome!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Ah thread killer


----------



## nickjonas1221

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Here is my facebook pic :]



Robin you're so pretty and you have an awesome siggy


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Aw thank you so much :]


----------



## DramaQueen

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Here is my facebook pic :]



oh wow you are very very pretty!!!! 

everyone is amazin looking wish i wasnt too lazy to quote you all. hahaha
but srsly.  y'all are a bunch of hotties.





zis is me & ma boo jj. love him so much 




he is the best at posing i am slightly jealous!




here we are torturing salem by making him take pics with us! lol


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

DramaQueen said:


> oh wow you are very very pretty!!!!
> 
> everyone is amazin looking wish i wasnt too lazy to quote you all. hahaha
> but srsly.  y'all are a bunch of hotties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zis is me & ma boo jj. love him so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is the best at posing i am slightly jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we are torturing salem by making him take pics with us! lol


thank you so much! 
You are absolutely gorgeous!

Just reposting on the new page since I was second to last :}
Here is my facebook pic :]


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

No quotesies, please. These were all taken on my last trip <3





Taken one afternoon while walking back from EPCOT, I believe.





It torrentially downpoured in Magic Kingdom. My cousin took a picture of me. Heyyy DISers!





This is the most unattractive picture ever, but here's my story in a nutshell. I went to MGM for half an hour to go ride RNR. It looked like it was gonna rain, but I continued on my merry way. I was finishing my Mickey Bar while walking back to the boat (stayed at BC), and halfway down Hollywood Blvd., it started DOWNPOURING. Plz note I was by myself, and I had no poncho. Once I left the park, I bolted, barefoot, to the dock. (How many people can say they've left MGM barefoot and walked?)

Once again, no quotesies would be appreciated.


----------



## BabyPiglet

You are taking me back, Jaimie! It rained so much on our trips. And unfortunately, I do not look half as good soggy as you do! (♥ those eyebrows). :


----------



## cindys_castle2011




----------



## bananda

thanks julie


----------



## Tink91

I am only new here so I am abit late with my picture


----------



## ReelBigFish419

kk


----------



## KidGoofy

HSMndLKfan92-you look very pretty even though it rained...lol. And sorry I dont think we ever talked so I dont know your name...we could have before but I have terrible memory



cindys_castle2011 said:


>



Very pretty and I still like the hair a lot...kind of reminds me of Devan's(which her hair is the best ever!!!!!)...hope she sees this  ...lol


----------



## MuskratSusie

Everyone is very pretty!!

-------------------

Re-posting these:
































































































These were all taken in Maui a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tink91

Oops


----------



## JulielovesDisney

A few new ones! =)

This was from 4th of July watching the fireworks. The wind was blowing the smoke right into us so it smelled awful, plus the shells of the fireworks were dropping on top of us, so I had my hoodie on with the hood up, even though it was like 70 degrees..lol





And this was from last week. I went mini golfing with my friends. This is a pic that I'm gonna send to my future husband, Camilo Villegas, a pro golfer. Once he sees this pic...he'll fall in love with me and we'll live happily ever after. I even have a golf club...which shows we have stuff in common!! 
Is this unrealistic at all?


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> Very pretty and I still like the hair a lot...kind of reminds me of Devan's(which her hair is the best ever!!!!!)...hope she sees this  ...lol



Thank you Tom, even though while you we're complimenting me you brought up another girl! ha, just kidding. But thanks.


----------



## Spongeblair

*Good pics guys 

I'm off to WDW tomorrow see you when I get back  

Blair*


----------



## m!ssemmx0

JulielovesDisney said:


> A few new ones! =)
> 
> This was from 4th of July watching the fireworks. The wind was blowing the smoke right into us so it smelled awful, plus the shells of the fireworks were dropping on top of us, so I had my hoodie on with the hood up, even though it was like 70 degrees..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was from last week. I went mini golfing with my friends. This is a pic that I'm gonna send to my future husband, Camilo Villegas, a pro golfer. Once he sees this pic...he'll fall in love with me and we'll live happily ever after. I even have a golf club...which shows we have stuff in common!!
> Is this unrealistic at all?



Julie, the picture with the golf club made me literally LOL


Okay, I know I posted here a few months ago saying I'd put pics up, but I have ZERO good pics of myself on my laptop. I'll take some and post ASAP


----------



## PigletGurl

*Jaimie - i dont think ive ever seen a pic of you, very pretty =]
Julie, Robin , Caitlin- beautiful as always ! 
Caitlin - u look like a friend of mine =]
sorry if i forgot anyone*





_*My sis and I - some people say we look like twins, even a security woman at the airport confused our passports!! i beg to differ, anyone else lol*_


----------



## JulielovesDisney

m!ssemmx0 said:


> Julie, the picture with the golf club made me literally LOL
> 
> 
> Okay, I know I posted here a few months ago saying I'd put pics up, but I have ZERO good pics of myself on my laptop. I'll take some and post ASAP


Ahaha..I laugh too!! It's just so ridiculous! lol 



PigletGurl said:


> *Jaimie - i dont think ive ever seen a pic of you, very pretty =]
> Julie, Robin , Caitlin- beautiful as always !
> Caitlin - u look like a friend of mine =]
> sorry if i forgot anyone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*My sis and I - some people say we look like twins, even a security woman at the airport confused our passports!! i beg to differ, anyone else lol*_



Thank you! And you're gorgeous, Wanda!
I don't think you two look like twins..but you definitely look like sister.


----------



## m!ssemmx0

PigletGurl said:


> *Jaimie - i dont think ive ever seen a pic of you, very pretty =]
> Julie, Robin , Caitlin- beautiful as always !
> Caitlin - u look like a friend of mine =]
> sorry if i forgot anyone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*My sis and I - some people say we look like twins, even a security woman at the airport confused our passports!! i beg to differ, anyone else lol*_



Wanda, your hair is sooo long! But it's pretty


----------



## TinkRockz106

Hearrttt! <3!!





Playing with settings





Looking





Thinking





Post more later!!


----------



## kelly7ak

nope it didn't ... gotta figure this out ... be back sometime soon!


----------



## Disney Dork

PigletGurl said:


> *Jaimie - i dont think ive ever seen a pic of you, very pretty =]
> Julie, Robin , Caitlin- beautiful as always !
> Caitlin - u look like a friend of mine =]
> sorry if i forgot anyone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*My sis and I - some people say we look like twins, even a security woman at the airport confused our passports!! i beg to differ, anyone else lol*_



You two don't look like twins to me...but those are adorable pictures! 



TinkRockz106 said:


> Thinking



OMG! That totally made me LOL. I love it! 

Here's one of me at Disney this past vacation. My mom's ALMOST DONE going through all the pics, so hopefully I'll have some more to post soon. I hope...






That shirt was WAY too big for me. I kept having to pull it up.


----------



## TinkRockz106

Disney Dork said:


> You two don't look like twins to me...but those are adorable pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! That totally made me LOL. I love it!
> 
> Here's one of me at Disney this past vacation. My mom's ALMOST DONE going through all the pics, so hopefully I'll have some more to post soon. I hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt was WAY too big for me. I kept having to pull it up.



Thanks!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Beautiful everyone!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349




----------



## imabrat

Robin you're sooooooooo pretty! Have you looked into modelling or anything?


----------



## cindys_castle2011

My best friend Kelsey and I.

If anyone read my thread about the wreck, this is the girl who go banged up pretty bad..


----------



## CrazySteph

cindys_castle2011 said:


> My best friend Kelsey and I.
> 
> If anyone read my thread about the wreck, this is the girl who go banged up pretty bad..



aww really pretty, I hope shes alright


----------



## kelly7ak

out on one of my many hikes with a couple of my friends!


----------



## kelly7ak




----------



## CrazySteph

kelly7ak said:


>



really pretty!! That first photos beautiful!! It looks liked you had a lot of fun!! and You make hiking look like a lot of fun too lol


----------



## PigletGurl

kelly7ak said:


>



*ure pretty! but u look sol old, ru in your twenties??*


----------



## kelly7ak

I'm 19 ... 

and I look old?  wow ... no one has EVER told me that!


----------



## PigletGurl

kelly7ak said:


> I'm 19 ...
> 
> and I look old?  wow ... no one has EVER told me that!



*haha im 19 too and ive gotten,   13...15....16-17 lol *


----------



## kelly7ak

it must be my rugged outdoorsy Alaskan looks ... too much time out in the salty air here at home, maybe too much exposure to those glacial winds and such!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Yeah kelly, you definatly look older to me ha ha

Wanda looking great as always  

Everyone else looking real good too!


----------



## Darkwing Duck




----------



## disneyworldluvr349

imabrat said:


> Robin you're sooooooooo pretty! Have you looked into modelling or anything?



Wow, that is the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me! I haven't even thought about going into modeling. Never thought they would even take a second glance at a plain Jane like me. I have really low self esteem, but that really helped boost that up :} 

Thank you for making my day Sonya


----------



## BabyPiglet

PigletGurl said:


> *ure pretty! but u look sol old, ru in your twenties??*


 Wow, I can't even believe you just told someone they looked 'so old'. Especially if they don't look old at all, Kelly, you're beautiful!


----------



## imabrat

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Wow, that is the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me! I haven't even thought about going into modeling. Never thought they would even take a second glance at a plain Jane like me. I have really low self esteem, but that really helped boost that up :}
> 
> Thank you for making my day Sonya



No, I'm not trying to be nice - you are REALLY pretty! You have really great skin too. (LOL, and trust me I know, I hit the genetic jackpot with clear skin and I thank God for it everyday haha!) You're not a plain jane, and I think any modeling company would be stoooooopid to pass you up, and I really mean that. 


BabyPiglet said:


> Wow, I can't even believe you just told someone they looked 'so old'. Especially if they don't look old at all, Kelly, you're beautiful!




agreed!


----------



## PigletGurl

BabyPiglet said:


> Wow, I can't even believe you just told someone they looked 'so old'. Especially if they don't look old at all, Kelly, you're beautiful!





imabrat said:


> No, I'm not trying to be nice - you are REALLY pretty! You have really great skin too. (LOL, and trust me I know, I hit the genetic jackpot with clear skin and I thank God for it everyday haha!) You're not a plain jane, and I think any modeling company would be stoooooopid to pass you up, and I really mean that.
> 
> 
> 
> agreed!




*i didnt mean it in a bad way *


----------



## WDWtraveler27

PigletGurl said:


> *i didnt mean it in a bad way *


i dont think she meant it in a bad way


----------



## TinkRockz106

PigletGurl said:


> *i didnt mean it in a bad way *



Yeah I dont think she meant it in a bad way


----------



## imabrat

PigletGurl said:


> *i didnt mean it in a bad way *



I see, but just so you know it's a Cardinal Rule not to tell a woman she looks old. Just like you never ask a lady what's her weight, unless you're her doctor. Even if she looks old, you don't mention that. Even if you didn't mean for it to be perceived as rude, it WILL be perceived as rude. Maybe it's different in other parents of the world, idk.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

grrr!


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

Well.....
Finally getting around to posting a picture.
Here it is:

[img=http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6223/dscf0247n.th.jpg]

I'm not a very good picture taker.....
Hate getting my picture taken (if that's the same thing)


----------



## PosessedEeyore

cra_z_dude_17 said:


> Well.....
> Finally getting around to posting a picture.
> Here it is:
> 
> [img=http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6223/dscf0247n.th.jpg]
> 
> I'm not a very good picture taker.....
> Hate getting my picture taken (if that's the same thing)



your. hair. is. amazing. xD 
just sayinn' haha.

everybody on here is gawgous (x


----------



## Smiley.Socks

cra_z_dude_17 said:


> Well.....
> Finally getting around to posting a picture.
> Here it is:
> 
> [img=http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6223/dscf0247n.th.jpg]
> 
> I'm not a very good picture taker.....
> Hate getting my picture taken (if that's the same thing)



I love your hair!
& your glasses.


----------



## aarxbear

Everyone here is beautiful [:

Here's me:


----------



## DramaQueen

kelly7ak said:


>



holy canoli you are so beautiful!! you are so natural looking!! 


here are some ridiculous pics of my boyfriend derek, myself, my best friend emily, and her boyfriend bert:


----------



## telescope




----------



## disneyworldluvr349

aarxbear said:


> Everyone here is beautiful [:
> 
> Here's me:



Someone's smoking


----------



## PosessedEeyore

aarxbear said:


> Everyone here is beautiful [:
> 
> Here's me:



your gorgeous, aaron. 



telescope said:


>



that. is. amazing.


----------



## Darkwing Duck

cra_z_dude_17 said:


> Well.....
> Finally getting around to posting a picture.
> Here it is:
> 
> [img=http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6223/dscf0247n.th.jpg]
> 
> I'm not a very good picture taker.....
> Hate getting my picture taken (if that's the same thing)



sick mohawk dude


----------



## Disney.Ears

cra_z_dude_17 said:


> Well.....
> Finally getting around to posting a picture.
> Here it is:
> 
> [img=http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6223/dscf0247n.th.jpg]
> 
> I'm not a very good picture taker.....
> Hate getting my picture taken (if that's the same thing)



I pictured you sooo different lol.
But nice hairrrr dude!


----------



## CrazySteph

DramaQueen said:


> holy canoli you are so beautiful!! you are so natural looking!!
> 
> 
> here are some ridiculous pics of my boyfriend derek, myself, my best friend emily, and her boyfriend bert:




lol I love your photos!! Beautiful as always!!


----------



## Princess victoria

aarxbear said:


> Everyone here is beautiful [:
> 
> Here's me:



You Hair is Freaking AMAZING!!!!! 
and your quite cute. xD


----------



## kelly7ak

imabrat said:


> I see, but just so you know it's a Cardinal Rule not to tell a woman she looks old. Just like you never ask a lady what's her weight, unless you're her doctor. Even if she looks old, you don't mention that. Even if you didn't mean for it to be perceived as rude, it WILL be perceived as rude. Maybe it's different in other parents of the world, idk.



I didn't take the comment as an insult ... no worries!!  

And I really didn't consider it to be rude either.  It was just an expression of what she thought!


----------



## imabrat

kelly7ak said:


> I didn't take the comment as an insult ... no worries!!
> 
> And I really didn't consider it to be rude either.  It was just an expression of what she thought!



No worries.  I'm the kind of person who doesn't take crap from anyone, more so when another is being dissed/insulted/or even if it sounds like those two. I'm Sonya, btw. 

Caitlin, love your photooooooos! 
The men here are quite good-looking too!

Here's meee!


----------



## My Wild Love

Sonya, you're so pretty. oh and can I have your hair please! =D


----------



## kelly7ak

the view from my house in Homer ... 






eating on one of my many hikes!






me and one of my best friends ... at the glacier.


----------



## imabrat

My Wild Love said:


> Sonya, you're so pretty. oh and can I have your hair please! =D


LOL, get in line! If I ever get sick again (GOD FREAKIN FORBID) I'll make sure to shave my head and make everyone a wig. xD

Kelly, your view is amazing! I've always wanted to go to Alaska, it looks gor-ge-ous.


----------



## princesskelz

kelly7ak said:


>


 your adorable looking! 


cindys_castle2011 said:


> My best friend Kelsey and I.
> 
> If anyone read my thread about the wreck, this is the girl who go banged up pretty bad..


 very pretty 



disneyworldluvr349 said:


>


wow beautiful!!



Disney Dork said:


> You two don't look like twins to me...but those are adorable pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! That totally made me LOL. I love it!
> 
> Here's one of me at Disney this past vacation. My mom's ALMOST DONE going through all the pics, so hopefully I'll have some more to post soon. I hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt was WAY too big for me. I kept having to pull it up.


very pretty!



cra_z_dude_17 said:


> Well.....
> Finally getting around to posting a picture.
> Here it is:
> 
> [img=http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6223/dscf0247n.th.jpg]
> 
> I'm not a very good picture taker.....
> Hate getting my picture taken (if that's the same thing)


i didnt picture you to look like that. very cute



imabrat said:


> No worries.  I'm the kind of person who doesn't take crap from anyone, more so when another is being dissed/insulted/or even if it sounds like those two. I'm Sonya, btw.
> 
> Caitlin, love your photooooooos!
> The men here are quite good-looking too!
> 
> Here's meee!


pretty Sonya



telescope said:


>


cute



DramaQueen said:


> holy canoli you are so beautiful!! you are so natural looking!!
> 
> 
> here are some ridiculous pics of my boyfriend derek, myself, my best friend emily, and her boyfriend bert:


 beautiful


----------



## kelly7ak

Alaska is amazing.  But then I'm pretty biased about that!  

There is a downside to living here of course:
winter days are short (about 5 hours of daylight on the shortest day)
it can be pretty rainy here.
earthquakes
volcanoes
mosquitoes and wolves and bears, oh my!!


----------



## Sparx

kelly7ak said:


>



you're so beautiful. i love that you wear really pretty earrings, while doing really outdoorsy stuff (kayaking is my favorite, but i'd definitely not wear earrings or do it in the cold, lol. i'm not good at keeping the boat upright. )


----------



## aarxbear

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Someone's smoking



Thanks 



PosessedEeyore said:


> your gorgeous, aaron.



Thank you 



Princess victoria said:


> You Hair is Freaking AMAZING!!!!!
> and your quite cute. xD



Thanks. It takes forever to do it that way d:


----------



## Princess victoria

aarxbear said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It takes forever to do it that way d:



you're very Welcome.
yea i bet. lol.
xD


----------



## Tinkerbell424

aarxbear said:


> Everyone here is beautiful [:
> 
> Here's me:


Cute 



DramaQueen said:


> holy canoli you are so beautiful!! you are so natural looking!!
> 
> 
> here are some ridiculous pics of my boyfriend derek, myself, my best friend emily, and her boyfriend bert:


Your so pretty!



imabrat said:


> No worries.  I'm the kind of person who doesn't take crap from anyone, more so when another is being dissed/insulted/or even if it sounds like those two. I'm Sonya, btw.
> 
> Caitlin, love your photooooooos!
> The men here are quite good-looking too!
> 
> Here's meee!


I LOVE your hair<3



kelly7ak said:


> the view from my house in Homer ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eating on one of my many hikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and one of my best friends ... at the glacier.



Pretty...that view is gorgeous!

....
Here's me: 










...I was bored in a basement lol.





TOYYYY STORE.


----------



## aarxbear

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Cute
> ....
> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I was bored in a basement lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOYYYY STORE.



Thanks [:

You're gorgeous [:


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I was bored in a basement lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOYYYY STORE.



you're really pretty

...
this is totally a repost 
but w/e i like it, even though im not good at smiling


----------



## Tinkerbell424

aarxbear said:


> Thanks [:
> 
> You're gorgeous [:


Thank you 



PosessedEeyore said:


> you're really pretty
> 
> ...
> this is totally a repost
> but w/e i like it, even though im not good at smiling



Thanks<3

Your so prettty!
I have that poster of harry potter on my wall.


----------



## aarxbear

PosessedEeyore said:


> you're really pretty
> 
> ...
> this is totally a repost
> but w/e i like it, even though im not good at smiling



You look adorable [:


----------



## StitchfansJr

I edit my pictures too much.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

StitchfansJr said:


> I edit my pictures too much.



Allieeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Your way pretty.
Nice shirt.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Allieeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Your way pretty.
> Nice shirt.


Thanks! XD


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Thanks<3
> 
> Your so prettty!
> I have that poster of harry potter on my wall.



thanks! 
does it say "dumbledores army" on it? lol




aarxbear said:


> You look adorable [:



thanks a bunch 



StitchfansJr said:


> I edit my pictures too much.



NICE SHIRT DEARIE
and i think you should have posted the one with girley will.
because will is cool cuz hes a veg so i like him


----------



## StitchfansJr

PosessedEeyore said:


> NICE SHIRT DEARIE
> and i think you should have posted the one with girley will.
> because will is cool cuz hes a veg so i like him


THANKS.  
naah. I looked terrible in it. :[


----------



## Tinkerbell424

StitchfansJr said:


> Thanks! XD


Your welcome 



PosessedEeyore said:


> thanks!
> does it say "dumbledores army" on it? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> NICE SHIRT DEARIE
> and i think you should have posted the one with girley will.
> because will is cool cuz hes a veg so i like him



Yes! lol


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! lol



haha! because thats what my shirt says!


----------



## telescope

lipz so lusciousz.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

telescope said:


> lipz so lusciousz.




cuteeeee


----------



## aarxbear

StitchfansJr said:


> I edit my pictures too much.



You're pretty [:



telescope said:


> lipz so lusciousz.



Nice xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

aarxbear said:


> You're pretty [:


Thanks. 


telescope said:


> lipz so lusciousz.


No offense Tyler, but I think I'm gonna have nightmares. xD


----------



## telescope

StitchfansJr said:


> Thanks.
> 
> No offense Tyler, but I think I'm gonna have nightmares. xD


Thanks, I feel so good about my lips now! -223826 self esteem points.


----------



## StitchfansJr

telescope said:


> Thanks, I feel so good about my lips now! -223826 self esteem points.


Did I really say that?!!? I meant to say that I'm SO jealous of them! They're so red.


----------



## life of the party

aaron: youzz a cutie 

caitlin: do you have any idea how cute you are?! xD
you have the greatest group of friends, your so lucky!
haha

tyler: haha i love the bag picture  
& your lipzz are lushus thurr 

sonya: your hair grows soo fast! its so so pretty!
lluuuuuccckkkkkyyyyy

kelly: omg those pictures are so cool!
your really pretty and i would LOVE to go hiking in a place like that!

alexis: do you have ANY freaking clue how gorgeous you are?!
i am soo jealouss! 

sophie: im diggin the glasses (;
totaly harry potter 

allyson:  LOVE ZEE SONG


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Thanks Katie 
Your so sweet.


----------



## bananda

telescope said:


> lipz so lusciousz.



lol. this is slightly scary


----------



## PlutoBabe

aarxbear said:


> Everyone here is beautiful [:
> 
> Here's me:



Oh hot damn
You kinda sorta look like Alex Gaskarth. Kinda.


----------



## StitchfansJr

aarxbear said:


> Everyone here is beautiful [:
> 
> Here's me:


You should hold up a sign..saying I'm awesome.
it'd make my day. xD


----------



## aarxbear

PlutoBabe said:


> Oh hot damn
> You kinda sorta look like Alex Gaskarth. Kinda.



I don;t loook like Gasmask D:



StitchfansJr said:


> You should hold up a sign..saying I'm awesome.
> it'd make my day. xD



I don't have a sharpie. Can I use photoshop? xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

aarxbear said:


> I don;t loook like Gasmask D:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sharpie. Can I use photoshop? xD


aww. that'd be fine.


----------



## PlutoBabe

aarxbear said:


> I don;t loook like Gasmask D:



=O what did you just call my husband?! xD


----------



## aarxbear

StitchfansJr said:


> aww. that'd be fine.








Bam! I look ugleh d: Sorry... But that's what I look like at 4 am [:


----------



## aarxbear

PlutoBabe said:


> =O what did you just call my husband?! xD



I called *MY WIFE* Gasmask xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

aarxbear said:


> Bam! I look ugleh d: Sorry... But that's what I look like at 4 am [:


yayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayyayaayayayayyay. 
you look fine!: D


----------



## aarxbear

StitchfansJr said:


> yayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayyayaayayayayyay.
> you look fine!: D



I look too sleepy. xD


----------



## PlutoBabe

aarxbear said:


> I called *MY WIFE* Gasmask xD



Haha that's so funny I thought you just called *MY HUSBAND* your wife. Lmfao.


----------



## aarxbear

PlutoBabe said:


> Haha that's so funny I thought you just called *MY HUSBAND* your wife. Lmfao.



Yup. My wives. Him and Nick Jonas.


----------



## PlutoBabe

aarxbear said:


> Yup. My wives. Him and Nick Jonas.



Nick Jonas? Dude you just lost your hotness and my respect right there.


----------



## aarxbear

PlutoBabe said:


> Nick Jonas? Dude you just lost your hotness and my respect right there.



I didn't pick him... Plus, I'm straight, so any dude can be my wifey :3


----------



## PlutoBabe

aarxbear said:


> I didn't pick him... Plus, I'm straight, so any dude can be my wifey :3



If you want us to believe that then of course you are 
Just because they can be doesn't mean they should be


----------



## aarxbear

PlutoBabe said:


> If you want us to believe that then of course you are
> Just because they can be doesn't mean they should be



Well, Nick loved _me_ first.


----------



## PlutoBabe

aarxbear said:


> Well, Nick loved _me_ first.



Oh that's a really likely story xD But hey at least he has good taste


----------



## aarxbear

PlutoBabe said:


> Oh that's a really likely story xD But hey at least he has good taste



Why thank you. 
But Nick's taste is questionable.


----------



## PlutoBabe

aarxbear said:


> Why thank you.
> But Nick's taste is questionable.



Naaah you're quite hot to be honest xD


----------



## PosessedEeyore

life of the party said:


> aaron: youzz a cutie
> 
> caitlin: do you have any idea how cute you are?! xD
> you have the greatest group of friends, your so lucky!
> haha
> 
> tyler: haha i love the bag picture
> & your lipzz are lushus thurr
> 
> sonya: your hair grows soo fast! its so so pretty!
> lluuuuuccckkkkkyyyyy
> 
> kelly: omg those pictures are so cool!
> your really pretty and i would LOVE to go hiking in a place like that!
> 
> alexis: do you have ANY freaking clue how gorgeous you are?!
> i am soo jealouss!
> 
> *sophie: im diggin the glasses (;
> totaly harry potter *
> 
> allyson:  LOVE ZEE SONG



tksm <3
taped huge glasses + harry potter shirt= nerd


----------



## baby<3

As always, this board is filled with beautiful people =)
Here are a few of me:





At college orientation




Pre-Harry Potter Midnight Premiere!




Looking really tired at the Harry Potter Midnight Premiere.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

^ you are sooo pretty! 

...

im so cool i get to be on the backround at jonas brothers concerts xP
theres a new jonas brother editing thing on photobucket, and i find it hilarious xD


----------



## andy.b

baby<3 said:


> *As always, this board is filled with beautiful people =)*
> Here are a few of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At college orientation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Harry Potter Midnight Premiere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking really tired at the Harry Potter Midnight Premiere.


Including you!  Sophie also!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

PlutoBabe said:


> Oh hot damn
> You kinda sorta look like Alex Gaskarth. Kinda.



I WONDER WHO PLUTOBABE COULD BE?!?! 
haha nice disguise bb ;D


----------



## PlutoBabe

PosessedEeyore said:


> I WONDER WHO PLUTOBABE COULD BE?!?!
> haha nice disguise bb ;D



Haha thanks bb ;]
All I can say is here today gone tomorrow.
 at you.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

PlutoBabe said:


> Haha thanks bb ;]
> All I can say is here today gone tomorrow.
> at you.



no problem bb gurl.

no profanity ;D


----------



## PosessedEeyore

andy.b said:


> Including you!  *Sophie also!*



oh, thanks



PlutoBabe said:


> I'll try to keep the activities to a minimum



haha i doubt you can ;D
its hard for my to keep my profanity on the down low xD


----------



## PlutoBabe

PosessedEeyore said:


> oh, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> haha i doubt you can ;D
> its hard for my to keep my profanity on the down low xD



It wasn't that style of profanity


----------



## PosessedEeyore

PlutoBabe said:


> It wasn't that style of profanity



then what "style" was it. because im thinking theres 2 types and i use both pretty often. i just use different terms. ;D
know what im sayinn? xD


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Me & and my BF yesterday at the beach..edited of course..lol


----------



## StitchfansJr

aarxbear said:


> I look too sleepy. xD


Noo! You look fine. XD


----------



## metsluva57

Everyone is sooo pretty!

Here's a few old ones of me that i've never posted.





this is me and one of my twin cousins (olivia) at my grandma's house.





I have NO idea what i'm doing in this one xD


----------



## Hawaiidood

Meh just a repost. I have yet to find a good pic of me smiling...






Oh yes here we are...GAH I was so fat!!! Ha ha  FYI this was about a year and a half ago, the one BELOW.






Woot for terrible picture...


----------



## TinkRockz106

Pic from sooo longg ago! And reposts




















my doggie!





more later!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

We went to Rock the River in Baton Rouge yesterday.
We left cause it was burning up! 
And went to the mall of Louisiana for a few hours.






in Lids.





Our hot-dog mobile


----------



## minniemouse440044

Hawaiidood said:


> Meh just a repost. I have yet to find a good pic of me smiling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes here we are...GAH I was so fat!!! Ha ha  FYI this was about a year and a half ago, the one BELOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Woot for terrible picture*...




if you think its terrible why would wou post it?
that sounds like your fishign for compliemts 
JMO


----------



## Hawaiidood

Oh no im just showing before and after. Sorry if it seemed like that.


----------



## DramaQueen

minniemouse440044 said:


> if you think its terrible why would wou post it?
> that sounds like your fishign for compliemts
> JMO



i think he was just trying to show a before & after of his weight loss.

congrats matt you look great!!!


----------



## andy.b

You can't really see my face on this, but you can see me.
I was on the dugout during a Milwaukee Brewer game and I won a $100 gas card.  The reason I picked the non-cheerleader is because my nephew told me to pick case 3. Haha, you can hear somebody yell "WHAT?!", and see some guy put his arms up like, "wt* is wrong with you?"


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

i got new glassess . these are perscription. eeeek!.


----------



## DramaQueen

^ cute glasses!! they look adorable on you!

and andy...nice man!!!!!!!! i could do with a $100 gas card!!!! 
also i'm diggin the facial hair. looks good on you



here are a couple pics from the funnest night ever: 





my besty & i @ 'midnight madness' = street performers & stores open til midnight with massive sales! woohoo




laughing @ nothing with a bucket in the middle...questionable activity.
(note*anyone who has me on fb and has seen the rest of those pics, i apologize, pls don't judge me hehehe )




i love these peeps dearly


----------



## JulielovesDisney

DramaQueen said:


> ^ cute glasses!! they look adorable on you!
> 
> and andy...nice man!!!!!!!! i could do with a $100 gas card!!!!
> also i'm diggin the facial hair. looks good on you
> 
> 
> 
> here are a couple pics from the funnest night ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my besty & i @ 'midnight madness' = street performers & stores open til midnight with massive sales! woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laughing @ nothing with a bucket in the middle...questionable activity.
> *(note*anyone who has me on fb and has seen the rest of those pics, i apologize, pls don't judge me hehehe )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love these peeps dearly



I was totally lookin' at those pics earlier!! lmao
It seriously looks like it was an awesome night..and I really wanna hang out with you now!! lol


----------



## StitchfansJr

I love your glasses, Libby!  They're cute.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Sorry these are so big! Resizing in photobucket is messed up


----------



## CrazySteph

JulielovesDisney said:


> Me & and my BF yesterday at the beach..edited of course..lol



THIS IS SO FREAKIN ADORABLE!!



Hawaiidood said:


> Meh just a repost. I have yet to find a good pic of me smiling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes here we are...GAH I was so fat!!! Ha ha  FYI this was about a year and a half ago, the one BELOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot for terrible picture...



Wow! you look so great! I wanna know your secret! congradulations tho!! I wish I can do something like that lol 

cute picture with Stitch lol gotta love him. 



DramaQueen said:


> ^ cute glasses!! they look adorable on you!
> 
> and andy...nice man!!!!!!!! i could do with a $100 gas card!!!!
> also i'm diggin the facial hair. looks good on you
> 
> 
> 
> here are a couple pics from the funnest night ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my besty & i @ 'midnight madness' = street performers & stores open til midnight with massive sales! woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laughing @ nothing with a bucket in the middle...questionable activity.
> (note*anyone who has me on fb and has seen the rest of those pics, i apologize, pls don't judge me hehehe )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love these peeps dearly



haha see what I mean, you always have fun!! I love it tho!! beautiful!!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> i got new glassess . these are perscription. eeeek!.



glamour kills necklace!
awesome. i want it
really pretty btw
i have the same glasses
but mine are just clear and i wear my contacts.
they dont have perscriptioned ones at walmart and everywhere else is too expensive.


----------



## JackieCullen4ever

la la la la la


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

:}


----------



## JackieCullen4ever

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. im blondeeee and most of u arent for realzies soo hahahahahaah mwaahaahahahh and this is for metsluva57:

!


----------



## metsluva57

JackieCullen4ever said:


> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. im blondeeee and most of u arent for realzies soo hahahahahaah mwaahaahahahh and this is for metsluva57:
> 
> !



lol. nice jackie. ohh nice so i've known you since I was 2 and now you don't know my name?? xD


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

:}


----------



## Cinderelli16

Me & my brother in Chicago. 
There's more to come tomorrow.


----------



## KidGoofy

Cinderelli16 said:


> Me & my brother in Chicago.
> There's more to come tomorrow.


lol...losers. but your pretty


----------



## CrazySteph

Cinderelli16 said:


> Me & my brother in Chicago.
> There's more to come tomorrow.



My City!! Glad to see you there!! We were so close yet so far (icky work) 
really cute!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> lol...losers. but your pretty


You're just jealous, because you weren't there. lol
& thanks 


CrazySteph said:


> My City!! Glad to see you there!! We were so close yet so far (icky work)
> really cute!!


Gosh I know! But we will meet someday. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

I'm such a daddy's girl. 
Too lazy to resize.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Cinderelli16 said:


> Me & my brother in Chicago.
> There's more to come tomorrow.


When were you in Chicago?


----------



## Cinderelli16

StitchfansJr said:


> When were you in Chicago?



This weekend, I just got back today.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Cinderelli16 said:


> This weekend, I just got back today.


You should've told me! we could have met up. D:


----------



## Cinderelli16

StitchfansJr said:


> You should've told me! we could have met up. D:



You live there?!?!?!!? D:


----------



## StitchfansJr

Cinderelli16 said:


> You live there?!?!?!!? D:


Well not IN Chicago, but close to it. XD


----------



## Cinderelli16

StitchfansJr said:


> Well not IN Chicago, but close to it. XD



Omgggg if I would have known!


----------



## KidGoofy

Cinderelli16 said:


> I'm such a daddy's girl.
> Too lazy to resize.


I respect that man...lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

KidGoofy said:


> I respect that man...lol



Ahahahah not anymore.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Cinderelli16 said:


> Omgggg if I would have known!


*sigh*


----------



## Cinderelli16

StitchfansJr said:


> *sigh*



I know. :/


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

PosessedEeyore said:


> glamour kills necklace!
> awesome. i want it
> really pretty btw
> i have the same glasses
> but mine are just clear and i wear my contacts.
> they dont have perscriptioned ones at walmart and everywhere else is too expensive.



I just bought normal ones, and my mom got lences put in them some place. i don't know where. and yay! we can be twins.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> I just bought normal ones, and my mom got lences put in them some place. i don't know where. and yay! we can be twins.



haha hellz yeh 
and im still jealous of your necklace.
i want it sooo bad xD


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

PosessedEeyore said:


> haha hellz yeh
> and im still jealous of your necklace.
> i want it sooo bad xD



haha, i didn't even ask for it. I showed the website to my mum one time and she fell in love with it. for my birthday she bought me like five tshirts and that necklace from the website. my mum has good taste.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> haha, i didn't even ask for it. I showed the website to my mum one time and she fell in love with it. for my birthday she bought me like five tshirts and that necklace from the website. my mum has good taste.



heh, my mum doesnt. i wish she did.
she hates my style.


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

PosessedEeyore said:


> heh, my mum doesnt. i wish she did.
> she hates my style.



she didn't really like it either at first. but then when I started burning her cd's of all the bands I like to play in her car. she loved all of them. haha. then she got all excited. she went and researched the bands and started to buy me clothes like them. which is how I dressed anyway but she went crazy. haha. I have more skinny jeans than one knows what to do with.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> she didn't really like it either at first. but then when I started burning her cd's of all the bands I like to play in her car. she loved all of them. haha. then she got all excited. she went and researched the bands and started to buy me clothes like them. which is how I dressed anyway but she went crazy. haha. I have more skinny jeans than one knows what to do with.



haha i have so many skinny jeans ;D
my mum says my music is dark, and she wont let me listen in the car


----------



## nevershoutlibby<3

PosessedEeyore said:


> haha i have so many skinny jeans ;D
> my mum says my music is dark, and she wont let me listen in the car



ahh, that stinks. I have my own car now so I get to choose.


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo

this is my sister and i lying on the grass on the fourth of july...





this is my sister and i at sonic..





these are my suuuupastarrr glasses


----------



## bananda

nice pics everyone 

i finally got my camera working. turns out all i had to do was change the batteries...*face-palm*






my new haircut yay!!





stroking my imaginary chin hair...





smile  (ignore the mess on my bed...)


----------



## JulielovesDisney

CrazySteph said:


> *THIS IS SO FREAKIN ADORABLE!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! you look so great! I wanna know your secret! congradulations tho!! I wish I can do something like that lol
> 
> cute picture with Stitch lol gotta love him.
> 
> 
> 
> haha see what I mean, you always have fun!! I love it tho!! beautiful!!



Thank you! 
I have a really weird smile because I was laughing. lol





Everyone looks lovely!!
Kayla..I love the pic of you and your dad..so cute!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

JulielovesDisney said:


> Thank you!
> I have a really weird smile because I was laughing. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone looks lovely!!
> *Kayla..I love the pic of you and your dad..so cute!*!



Hahah thank you!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349




----------



## JulielovesDisney

Robin, you look like one of my BFFs in the 2nd pic...haha it's weird. I saw it and I was like "BRI?!" lol


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Hah weird!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

bananda said:


> nice pics everyone
> 
> i finally got my camera working. turns out all i had to do was change the batteries...*face-palm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new haircut yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stroking my imaginary chin hair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smile  (ignore the mess on my bed...)


lol u like taking pics with ur messy bed as a background...are you wearing contacts now or wat? btw nice pics


----------



## bananda

WDWtraveler27 said:


> lol u like taking pics with ur messy bed as a background...are you wearing contacts now or wat? btw nice pics



thanks 
i dont mean to have my messy bed in the background. it just sorta happens. lol
i dont have contacts. i just dont wear my glasses all the time (although i probably should...lol). i prefer not wearing them. haha


----------



## minniemouse440044




----------



## life of the party

me and rach both *unknowingly* painted suns on one of our technological deviced with the SAME nail polish
CRAZYY


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> me and rach both *unknowingly* painted suns on one of our technological deviced with the same nail polish
> crazyy :d



oh my gawhhhh we are destined to be bffssss!!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

....


----------



## TinkRockz106

life of the party said:


> me and rach both *unknowingly* painted suns on one of our technological deviced with the SAME nail polish
> CRAZYY



LOL! That funny!


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Everyone is looking utterly fantastic.  I'm jealous.  And Amanda!!!  I love your hair 

This is my fave pic of me at the moment


----------



## Disney.Ears

life of the party said:


> me and rach both *unknowingly* painted suns on one of our technological deviced with the SAME nail polish
> CRAZYY



Can I get in on this Oovoooness?!?! Hahah.


----------



## kelly7ak

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Everyone is looking utterly fantastic.  I'm jealous.  And Amanda!!!  I love your hair
> 
> This is my fave pic of me at the moment



outstanding!!  

but I couldn't wear those shoes ... yikes!  they look dangerous.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

kelly7ak said:


> outstanding!!
> 
> but I couldn't wear those shoes ... yikes!  they look dangerous.



Thank you .  Haha yeah.  Four hours of dancing in them did not prove to be a good idea xD.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Everyone is looking utterly fantastic.  I'm jealous.  And Amanda!!!  I love your hair
> 
> This is my fave pic of me at the moment



You're gorgeous!! I love the dress and the shoes!!


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> me and rach both *unknowingly* painted suns on one of our technological deviced with the SAME nail polish
> CRAZYY


I need a laptop and webcam bad...I miss the "Good Ol' Days"...lol. yes I bringing that saying back


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


>


Rachel is gorgeous! Ahh I see Cinderella in the background. lol
& I think we have the same earrings. hahah


life of the party said:


> me and rach both *unknowingly* painted suns on one of our technological deviced with the SAME nail polish
> CRAZYY



Aha love you two!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Rachel is gorgeous! Ahh I see Cinderella in the background. lol
> & I think we have the same earrings. hahah
> 
> 
> Aha love you two!



hahthanks kayla! 
its a christmas tree!


----------



## PigletGurl

ms.tinkerpoo said:


> this is my sister and i lying on the grass on the fourth of july...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my sister and i at sonic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are my suuuupastarrr glasses



*cool glasses *



bananda said:


> nice pics everyone
> 
> i finally got my camera working. turns out all i had to do was change the batteries...*face-palm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new haircut yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stroking my imaginary chin hair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smile  (ignore the mess on my bed...)



*cute hair *



disneyworldluvr349 said:


>



*pretty*



minniemouse440044 said:


>



*u sure loveezzz tiggerz!! *



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Everyone is looking utterly fantastic.  I'm jealous.  And Amanda!!!  I love your hair
> 
> This is my fave pic of me at the moment



*beautiful *


*my awesome outfit for the day *





*me trying to be cool.  FAIL. actually this pics kinda creeps me out xD must be da hair haha*


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Thank you Wanda! And your gorgeous as always


----------



## bananda

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Everyone is looking utterly fantastic.  I'm jealous.  And Amanda!!!  I love your hair
> 
> This is my fave pic of me at the moment



thanks 
you look beautiful, as always  i love that dress



PigletGurl said:


> *cool glasses *
> 
> 
> 
> *cute hair *
> 
> 
> 
> *pretty*
> 
> 
> 
> *u sure loveezzz tiggerz!! *
> 
> 
> 
> *beautiful *
> 
> 
> *my awesome outfit for the day *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *me trying to be cool.  FAIL. actually this pics kinda creeps me out xD must be da hair haha*



thanks 
i cannot get over how long and pretty your hair is.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Everyone is GAWJUSS!! 

Here's me and my bff at the beach on saturday. 
They dug a hole for me to stand in so we'd finally be the same height..
Normally I'm like a whole head taller than her..lol
(I'm on the left)


----------



## Cinderelli16

Everyone is SO beautiful!

Chicago! 





Me & Collin.




Infront of the Chicago River. 




Michael Jordan's hands are HUGE! lol
Don't mind the hair...that's what wind does to it. xD




True tourists.
Actually my dad is. lol




Waiting for the subway.




Oh yeah! Ghost Hunters anyone?




I love my daddy. 




Hahah don't mind the stupid face.
Dad made me do it.




Aha he's a dork. xD




Me & my mom.


----------



## DramaQueen

PRetty Julie!  Are you super tall or is your friend just a shorty?

And Kayla you're so pretty & you & your family are adorable! You guys look like you had a great time


----------



## JulielovesDisney

DramaQueen said:


> PRetty Julie!  Are you super tall or is your friend just a shorty?
> 
> And Kayla you're so pretty & you & your family are adorable! You guys look like you had a great time



I'm 5'8"..but she's like 5'3"...so it's a little bit of both..haha


----------



## life of the party

TinkRockz106 said:


> LOL! That funny!


 haha it was
it was QUITE coincidental xD


Disney.Ears said:


> Can I get in on this Oovoooness?!?! Hahah.


 YES 



KidGoofy said:


> I need a laptop and webcam bad...I miss the "Good Ol' Days"...lol. yes I bringing that saying back


so true!
its just not the same D:




Cinderelli16 said:


> Aha love you two!


thats good , cause we love you too


----------



## life of the party

sian: omg you look soo pretty!
i love the dress!

wanda: gahh , stop posting pictures your making the rest of us look bad (; 

julie: haha thats really cute 

kayla: woah! i feel like ive seen those before  xD
your so pretty ! and i love your outfit


----------



## Disney.Ears

I'm on ooovoooo Katie!


----------



## life of the party

Disney.Ears said:


> I'm on ooovoooo Katie!


lordy , i look like a zombie right now
let me try to look human xD ahaha
i'll get on soon

search katie cougar


----------



## Disney.Ears

life of the party said:


> lordy , i look like a zombie right now
> let me try to look human xD ahaha
> i'll get on soon
> 
> search katie cougar



Requested youuu  Take your time dahlinggg.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

So pretty! ^^


----------



## life of the party

disneyworldluvr349 said:


>


 
pretty


----------



## kelly7ak




----------



## disneyworldluvr349

:}


----------



## minniemouse440044

PigletGurl said:


> *u sure loveezzz tiggerz!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *my awesome outfit for the day *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *me trying to be cool.  FAIL. actually this pics kinda creeps me out xD must be da hair haha*



So pretty Wanda!
And thanks you!
=)




Cinderelli16 said:


> Everyone is SO beautiful!
> 
> Chicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Collin.



Kayla, you are so friggin pretty !




life of the party said:


> haha it was
> it was QUITE coincidental xD
> 
> YES
> 
> 
> so true!
> its just not the same D:
> 
> 
> 
> *thats good , cause we love you too *



I agree


----------



## Cinderelli16

DramaQueen said:


> PRetty Julie!  Are you super tall or is your friend just a shorty?
> 
> And Kayla you're so pretty & you & your family are adorable! You guys look like you had a great time


Thanks Caitlin! We did have a lot of fun. 


life of the party said:


> haha it was
> it was QUITE coincidental xD
> 
> YES
> 
> 
> so true!
> its just not the same D:
> 
> 
> 
> thats good , cause we love you too


Ohhh good. 


life of the party said:


> sian: omg you look soo pretty!
> i love the dress!
> 
> wanda: gahh , stop posting pictures your making the rest of us look bad (;
> 
> julie: haha thats really cute
> 
> kayla: woah! i feel like ive seen those before  xD
> your so pretty ! and i love your outfit


Aha! Thanks babe! (;


minniemouse440044 said:


> So pretty Wanda!
> And thanks you!
> =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kayla, you are so friggin pretty !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree


Thanks girl!


----------



## Cinderelli16

Taken today.


----------



## Pearls




----------



## jbcheerchick93

everyones prettiness is just notttt fair. 

so gorgey everyone!

and our boys are handsomeeeee (;


----------



## jobrosx0disney

so i went to the jobros concert last night! it was incerdible! here are some pics from our suck-ish seats lol


----------



## WDWtraveler27

disneyworldluvr349 said:


>


you sorta look like tina! lmao
but i dont look anything like pedro


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hey tina this is pedro:




is bit blurry


----------



## jbcheerchick93

curly hair






straight hair






me and my besssst<3


----------



## JulielovesDisney

kelly7ak said:


>


I LOVE THIS PIC!! It's so awesome! 



Cinderelli16 said:


> Taken today.


Gorgeous Kayla..as always 



Pearls said:


>


Great pics! And your hampster (?) is adorable!! 



jbcheerchick93 said:


> curly hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my besssst<3



Veryy pretty!!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

jbcheerchick93 said:


> curly hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my besssst<3


Gorgeous Jess! 


JulielovesDisney said:


> I LOVE THIS PIC!! It's so awesome!
> 
> 
> *Gorgeous Kayla..as always *
> 
> 
> Great pics! And your hampster (?) is adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> Veryy pretty!!!



Thank you!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hey tina this is pedro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is bit blurry


Nice Pedro!  
STEAMY 


WDWtraveler27 said:


> you sorta look like tina! lmao
> but i dont look anything like pedro



Compliment...? I think not


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Taken today.




God Kayla, you're so hawt.
Wanna date?
hahahhaha jk
BUT you're seriously prety 




jbcheerchick93 said:


> curly hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my besssst<3




SOMEONE'S SLAMMIN!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Sorry!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Robin, you post a lot of pictures....


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Oh sorry!


----------



## Tinkerbell424

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Oh sorry!



Don't be sorry, it IS a SYF thread...

Anyway, your very pretty!


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> God Kayla, you're so hawt.
> Wanna date?
> hahahhaha jk
> BUT you're seriously prety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOMEONE'S SLAMMIN!



It's about time you asked me that! lol xD
But thanks chica!


----------



## Cinderelli16

disneyworldluvr349 said:


>



You have REALLY pretty eyes!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Don't be sorry, it IS a SYF thread...
> 
> Anyway, your very pretty!


Aw thank you! :}



Cinderelli16 said:


> You have REALLY pretty eyes!



Thanks :}


----------



## BabyPiglet

minniemouse440044 said:


> Robin, you post a lot of pictures....


To be honest Robin, you do post pictures on almost every page -- and a lot of them are the same. Your gorgeous, but it does get a little old. Just trying to be honest. :


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Sorry! I will try to post different ones and take a break!


----------



## imabrat

minniemouse440044 said:


> Robin, you post a lot of pictures....



You used to, too.  Oh well, if you don't want to see her pictures, skip over her picture. No big deal.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I deleted the ones i posted on the past pages...

Sorry again !


----------



## BabyPiglet

You don't have to delete them, I was just sharing my opinion.


----------



## life of the party

kelly: your pictures are all so amazing!
that picture is SO beautiful , the scenery is so pretty .

kayla: OMG soo pretty , girllll !
your hair looks amazingg .

paula: OGM! hamster!
i LOVE those little critters 
p.s. yourr purdy  ahaha 

second love AKA jesse: your so pretty !



minniemouse440044 said:


> Robin, you post a lot of pictures....


look whos talkin (;



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Oh sorry!


dont worry about it .
you do post a lot of pictures , but rach & i both have a repuation of posting waay to many pictures .
its just nice getting compliments & sharing new fun pictures .
i ttly understand  , rach be nice
or you will turn out like me with an abundance of points xD



(love you rach)


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> kelly: your pictures are all so amazing!
> that picture is SO beautiful , the scenery is so pretty .
> 
> *kayla: OMG soo pretty , girllll !
> your hair looks amazingg .*
> paula: OGM! hamster!
> i LOVE those little critters
> p.s. yourr purdy  ahaha
> 
> second love AKA jesse: your so pretty !
> 
> 
> look whos talkin (;
> 
> 
> dont worry about it .
> you do post a lot of pictures , but rach & i both have a repuation of posting waay to many pictures .
> its just nice getting compliments & sharing new fun pictures .
> i ttly understand  , rach be nice
> or you will turn out like me with an abundance of points xD
> 
> 
> 
> (love you rach)



Thanks love! 
That's actually what my hair looks like when I don't fry it. lol xD


----------



## TinkRockz106

kelly7ak said:


>




I Adore this picture! It is really cool!


----------



## TinkRockz106

Cinderelli16 said:


> Taken today.



Very Pretty Kayla! Gorgous as always


----------



## TinkRockz106

Pearls said:


>



I Love the nails! Your name slips out oof my mind right now! Sorry!


----------



## PigletGurl

kelly7ak said:


>



*awesome pic!*



Cinderelli16 said:


> Taken today.



*verry pretty. love the outfit  *



Pearls said:


>



*aww, hes so cute!*



WDWtraveler27 said:


> hey tina this is pedro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is bit blurry



*hollister!*


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> kelly: your pictures are all so amazing!
> that picture is SO beautiful , the scenery is so pretty .
> 
> kayla: OMG soo pretty , girllll !
> your hair looks amazingg .
> 
> paula: OGM! hamster!
> i LOVE those little critters
> p.s. yourr purdy  ahaha
> 
> second love AKA jesse: your so pretty !
> 
> 
> look whos talkin (;
> 
> 
> dont worry about it .
> you do post a lot of pictures , but rach & i both have a repuation of posting waay to many pictures .
> its just nice getting compliments & sharing new fun pictures .
> i ttly understand  , rach be nice
> or you will turn out like me with an abundance of points xD
> 
> 
> 
> (love you rach)



i dont post that much!
i used to but not anymore :O


(loveyoutoo)


----------



## Pearls

TinkRockz106 said:


> I Love the nails! Your name slips out oof my mind right now! Sorry!



thanks! 
& I'm Paula


----------



## Cinderelli16

TinkRockz106 said:


> Very Pretty Kayla! Gorgous as always


Awe thanks! 


PigletGurl said:


> *verry pretty. love the outfit  *



Thank you Wanda!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

life of the party said:


> kelly: your pictures are all so amazing!
> that picture is SO beautiful , the scenery is so pretty .
> 
> kayla: OMG soo pretty , girllll !
> your hair looks amazingg .
> 
> paula: OGM! hamster!
> i LOVE those little critters
> p.s. yourr purdy  ahaha
> 
> *second love AKA jesse: your so pretty !*
> 
> 
> look whos talkin (;
> 
> 
> dont worry about it .
> you do post a lot of pictures , but rach & i both have a repuation of posting waay to many pictures .
> its just nice getting compliments & sharing new fun pictures .
> i ttly understand  , rach be nice
> or you will turn out like me with an abundance of points xD
> 
> 
> 
> (love you rach)



psssshhhhhtttt katieeeee darling you're the pretty one!

and hm would the ABUNDANCE be from a certain event or a certain threadddd.../


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Cinderelli16 said:


> Gorgeous Jess!



thank you darllllinnnngggg 



JulielovesDisney said:


> Verryy pretty!!!



i think this was the one about me....haha thank you nana/julie!



minniemouse440044 said:


> SOMEONE'S SLAMMIN!



heck yes i am!!

thats why i was nameddd....

PRETTIEST TEEN DISER

by an

unnamed boy on the DISboards!

and he shall remain unnamed unless he chooses to name himself 


p.s. thank you glowsticksssssss <3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Everybody is soo pretty :]
I'll post a picture of me
It's me and my yeti I got from AK on my past WDW trip (I'm in our room at the Polynesian)




(Sorry if its looks like my eyes are staring really hard, its just the flash from the camera hurts my eyes) Oh and I dont wear makeup at Disney World, so yeaaa :]


----------



## PigletGurl

MickeyisBeast said:


> Everybody is soo pretty :]
> I'll post a picture of me
> It's me and my yeti I got from AK on my past WDW trip (I'm in our room at the Polynesian)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry if its looks like my eyes are staring really hard, its just the flash from the camera hurts my eyes) Oh and I dont wear makeup at Disney World, so yeaaa :]


*
Awww, you're the cutest thing! *

*Splash Mountain
So, basically I'm the one all covered up. *





*and yeah this is me being bored on a good hair day  *


----------



## MickeyisBeast

PigletGurl said:


> *
> Awww, you're the cutest thing! *
> 
> *Splash Mountain
> So, basically I'm the one all covered up. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and yeah this is me being bored on a good hair day  *



Thanks  oohh and I LOVE YOUR HAIR!


----------



## KidGoofy

jbcheerchick93 said:


> thank you darllllinnnngggg
> 
> 
> 
> i think this was the one about me....haha thank you nana/julie!
> 
> 
> 
> heck yes i am!!
> 
> thats why i was nameddd....
> 
> PRETTIEST TEEN DISER
> 
> by an
> 
> unnamed boy on the DISboards!
> 
> and he shall remain unnamed unless he chooses to name himself
> 
> 
> p.s. thank you glowsticksssssss <3


I wonder who?...lol. Couldnt be me...lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

last night, we was bored; ha.
he was making fun of girls who do the whole peace sign... mainly me. lol










haha,


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Everyone is uber pretty 





repost.


----------



## metsluva57

cindys_castle2011 said:


> last night, we was bored; ha.
> he was making fun of girls who do the whole peace sign... mainly me. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha,



very pretty [:
i love your hair!



SnowyJingleBells said:


> Everyone is uber pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repost.



Pretty!
Your brace's are sooo cool and i love your eyes!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

metsluva57 said:


> very pretty [:
> i love your hair!
> 
> 
> 
> *Pretty!
> Your brace's are sooo cool and i love your eyes!*



Thanks [=


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

MickeyisBeast said:


> Everybody is soo pretty :]
> I'll post a picture of me
> It's me and my yeti I got from AK on my past WDW trip (I'm in our room at the Polynesian)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry if its looks like my eyes are staring really hard, its just the flash from the camera hurts my eyes) Oh and I dont wear makeup at Disney World, so yeaaa :]



I forget your name,  but OMG I HAVE A YETI TOO.


----------



## DramaGirl

My friend and I in Cats 2 years ago.  I'm on the left





Me as Feiully in the dressing room- Les Miserables this summer





Some of my friends from Les Mis and I.  I'm second from right.





Me & mom, brother, cousin in WDW  My brother has brown hair





Gilmer in Godspell 





Edit: Sorry they're so big!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Got a haircut. Not the best picture, but whatever.


----------



## AngienLuLu

across from the pirate ship waterslide at the yacht/beach club.


----------



## Disney.Ears

I haven't posted a picture in forever lmao.
Me&my aunt today before her bestfriend's BridalShower that we planned together!


----------



## welshboy

Okay guys, my name's Alex, I'm from the U.K and I'm not entirely sure how to 'show my face' what is this 'Photo Buckett' thing all about? Someone please let me know... *** this thread is HUGE!!! and I haven't been on here for a while so I wanna get stcuk back into the disboards...
Thank You guys
Alex
x


----------



## Fatphil32

Just got back from my cruise.. Had a lot of pics taken by other people but only two pictures so far have been uploaded haha.

This was after doing some sick game in the Stack






And this is me, Lexi, and Tony


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Disney.Ears said:


> I haven't posted a picture in forever lmao.
> Me&my aunt today before her bestfriend's BridalShower that we planned together!


alysssaa! youre so prettty, and i love your whole outfit.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Everyone looks great!


----------



## StitchfansJr

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Everyone is uber pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repost.


Nicoleeeeeeeeeeeee! I love how your braces are so turquose-ish. It's really pretty.


----------



## Cassidy

haven't been on in forever.
due to no internet for like, two months. 
i nearly died. 

this one is edited, the last day of school.  we had moon bounces & water slides and stuff, lol.





me at my friends house. 





we were walking for like 6 hours straight, we're sweaty and gross. not the best picture.





i look gross. but i like this picture lol. me and kelsi, at her house.





me and joy.





at joys house.


----------



## PigletGurl

Cassidy said:


> haven't been on in forever.
> due to no internet for like, two months.
> i nearly died.
> 
> this one is edited, the last day of school.  we had moon bounces & water slides and stuff, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at my friends house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were walking for like 6 hours straight, we're sweaty and gross. not the best picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look gross. but i like this picture lol. me and kelsi, at her house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at joys house.



*so pretty *


----------



## MickeyisBeast

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> I forget your name,  but OMG I HAVE A YETI TOO.



My name's Sara :] I hardly remember anybodys name around here ;]
OMG Cool! I luv my yeti!


----------



## TinkRockz106

Cassidy said:


> haven't been on in forever.
> due to no internet for like, two months.
> i nearly died.
> 
> this one is edited, the last day of school.  we had moon bounces & water slides and stuff, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at my friends house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were walking for like 6 hours straight, we're sweaty and gross. not the best picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look gross. but i like this picture lol. me and kelsi, at her house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at joys house.




You like to stick your tongue out alot!haha!


----------



## Enchantress91

Everyone one here looks so good. I am going to post some pictures of my Junior Prom back in May.


*First me picking out the dress*





*The back view*





*Me with my mom*





*Me with my date on the Lady Baltimore*





*Close up, my hair*





*Another one of me*


----------



## Disney.Ears

^^ Very pretttty!



goofyandplutoluver said:


> alysssaa! youre so prettty, and i love your whole outfit.



Thanks babygirl<3


----------



## Enchantress91

Disney.Ears said:


> ^^ Very pretttty!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks babygirl<3


Thank You.


----------



## disney100666

I got a new laptop, and the webcam has awesome features, like this. hahah. ignore the blue wristband, it was from the katy perry concert.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Enchantress91 said:


> Everyone one here looks so good. I am going to post some pictures of my Junior Prom back in May.
> 
> 
> *First me picking out the dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back view*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me with my mom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me with my date on the Lady Baltimore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up, my hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another one of me*



Ohh I LOVE the color of your dress, it looks great on you.
Veryyy pretty!


----------



## Enchantress91

Cinderelli16 said:


> Ohh I LOVE the color of your dress, it looks great on you.
> Veryyy pretty!


Thank You, my favorite color is yellow and this dress just popped right out at me when I saw it.


----------



## Cinderelli16

Enchantress91 said:


> Thank You, my favorite color is yellow and this dress just popped right out at me when I saw it.



It would have popped out for me too since I love bright colors. lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

Fatphil32 said:


> Just got back from my cruise.. Had a lot of pics taken by other people but only two pictures so far have been uploaded haha.
> 
> This was after doing some sick game in the Stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is me, Lexi, and Tony



Lookin' hawt John!

hahahhha


----------



## princesskelz

Enchantress91 said:


> Everyone one here looks so good. I am going to post some pictures of my Junior Prom back in May.
> 
> 
> *First me picking out the dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back view*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me with my mom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me with my date on the Lady Baltimore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up, my hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another one of me*


 
very pretty!
you live in Maryland? me too!
i love northeast of Baltimore in Bel Air


----------



## Enchantress91

Cinderelli16 said:


> It would have popped out for me too since I love bright colors. lol


Bright colors are so cool. Yellow is my favorite.



princesskelz said:


> very pretty!
> you live in Maryland? me too!
> i love northeast of Baltimore in Bel Air


Thank You. Yes I live in Maryland. In Columbia Maryland.


----------



## imabrat

cheesin it in the pool.


----------



## Enchantress91

imabrat said:


> cheesin it in the pool.


Wow does that look quite refreshing. Very pretty as well.


----------



## CrazySteph

imabrat said:


> cheesin it in the pool.



lol I love it! I wish I could jump into a pool right now! Your so pretty!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Enchantress91 said:


> Everyone one here looks so good. I am going to post some pictures of my Junior Prom back in May.
> 
> 
> *First me picking out the dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back view*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me with my mom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me with my date on the Lady Baltimore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up, my hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another one of me*


You're very pretty! 
And like everyone else said, I love your dress! 



imabrat said:


> cheesin it in the pool.



Love it Sonya! 
Gorgeous..as usual


----------



## Enchantress91

JulielovesDisney said:


> You're very pretty!
> And like everyone else said, I love your dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it Sonya!
> Gorgeous..as usual


Thank You


----------



## imabrat

Thanks Julie, Steph, and Enchantress91! The only un-refreshing part was that I forgot my swim suit, so I just jumped in in my clothes lol!


----------



## PigletGurl

disney100666 said:


> I got a new laptop, and the webcam has awesome features, like this. hahah. ignore the blue wristband, it was from the katy perry concert.


_*
that is awesome. *_




imabrat said:


> cheesin it in the pool.


*
nice pool. =]*

*me in my awesome one-piece *


----------



## KidGoofy

Enchantress91 said:


> Everyone one here looks so good. I am going to post some pictures of my Junior Prom back in May.
> 
> 
> *First me picking out the dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back view*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me with my mom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me with my date on the Lady Baltimore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close up, my hair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another one of me*



Well Hello The Gorgeous...lol.jk Hey Im Tom...your very pretty though


----------



## JulielovesDisney

imabrat said:


> Thanks Julie, Steph, and Enchantress91! The only un-refreshing part was that I forgot my swim suit, so I just jumped in in my clothes lol!


I had to do that up at school. All my friends went to the pool one night, but I never brought my suit to school. So I just jumped in fulled clothed. It's quite an experience..lol


PigletGurl said:


> _*
> that is awesome. *_
> 
> 
> 
> *
> nice pool. =]*
> 
> *me in my awesome one-piece *


GORGEOUS WANDA!! 
I love the bathing suit..and you're soooo tan!!


----------



## Fatphil32

Here's some of my favorites from the cruise haha..

me and my lover tony






me and my bff danielle






me and hollie and rachel






me and lexi dancing haha






me and hollie on the teen beach






me and my crew haha






me, tyler, and a double order of creme brulee


----------



## disney100666

PigletGurl said:


> _*
> that is awesome. *_
> 
> 
> 
> *
> nice pool. =]*
> 
> *me in my awesome one-piece *



thank you ! 

your really pretty!


----------



## barfownz

Ive been MIA. sorry guys haha.


----------



## PigletGurl

JulielovesDisney said:


> I had to do that up at school. All my friends went to the pool one night, but I never brought my suit to school. So I just jumped in fulled clothed. It's quite an experience..lol
> 
> GORGEOUS WANDA!!
> I love the bathing suit..and you're soooo tan!!



*thanks!! my tan is a work in progress haha  *



disney100666 said:


> thank you !
> 
> your really pretty!



*aww thanks  *



barfownz said:


> Ive been MIA. sorry guys haha.



*very cute, Shaun, love the glasses*


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

StitchfansJr said:


> Nicoleeeeeeeeeeeee! I love how your braces are so turquose-ish. It's really pretty.


Thankies Allie 

---
Everyone is sooo pretty/handsome!


----------



## DramaQueen

everyone is amazingly gorgeous. would quote everyone but that would take up and entire page. must say though, enchantress91---your dress is beautiful! it looks amazing on you! 





zis is me & my besty being ridiculous.




and again




not being ridiculous for once in our lives.




loves


----------



## Mrs.Musso

PosessedEeyore said:


> haha i have so many skinny jeans ;D
> my mum says my music is dark, and she wont let me listen in the car



hahaaa. Sophie, your music is dark. it originates from the devil. baha.
anywayyys, my mom loves my music, and knows the words to most everything. how weird.

edit: ahhh. im sorry, im forgetting this isnt the random thread. whoops.


----------



## Mrs.Musso

StitchfansJr said:


> Well not IN Chicago, but close to it. XD



i was there saturday!
which is not very strange, considering i live so close, but that wouldhave been cool.


----------



## Mrs.Musso

nevershoutlibby<3 said:


> i got new glassess . these are perscription. eeeek!.



AHH! glamour kills.
(JEALOUS)


----------



## Enchantress91

KidGoofy said:


> Well Hello The Gorgeous...lol.jk Hey Im Tom...your very pretty though


 Thank You


----------



## life of the party

Wanda: pretty 

John: look at you and all the ladiess 
what were they thinking !? 
haha , jkk .

Cassidy: Your so pretty!
Looks like your having a fun summer, unlike me D: haha

Enchantress91: Your so so pretty, and so is your dress!


bridgette: (please dont eat me if i spelled your name wrong D
haha omg your laptop is flyyy gurl p.s. kperry concert WAAH?! lucky!

Sonya : i heart that picc 
your so cute !

Caitlin: your so pretty! and i LOVE the marilyn monroe plates!


----------



## Pearls

im finally 18, so i get to play with the puppies at today's pet, yay!
i wish i could have kept them, they were soo cute!







new piercing! er.. piercings? lol
hurts so bad, though.


----------



## Keegro08

I am back


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Caitlin - Love the pics! And those plates! lol 
Paula - Great pictures! That puppy is sooooo cute! And I love your new piercing!
Keegro - Handsome


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Everyone here is gaw-guss! :]
Paula, I love your new piercing! 

Okay. Here's me. With a piano belt on my head. 






And here's me, again, at a soccer game. xD


----------



## Enchantress91

Pigletgurl: Simple Stunning. Love the dress
FatPhil32: Great Pictures
barfownz: Great pictures
DramaQueen: You are so pretty. Love the little black dress
nevershoutlibby<3: You are gorgeous, Your eyes and eye lashes are amazing.
Pearls: You are very pretty. Love the Piercing.
Keegro08: Nice Picture
Smiley.Socks:You are so pretty. Love your hair color.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Elin...you're so pretty! =)

C'est moi a few weeks ago.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Enchantress91 said:


> Pigletgurl: Simple Stunning. Love the dress
> FatPhil32: Great Pictures
> barfownz: Great pictures
> DramaQueen: You are so pretty. Love the little black dress
> nevershoutlibby<3: You are gorgeous, Your eyes and eye lashes are amazing.
> Pearls: You are very pretty. Love the Piercing.
> Keegro08: Nice Picture
> Smiley.Socks:You are so pretty. Love your hair color.


Aw, thankyou!


JulielovesDisney said:


> Elin...you're so pretty! =)
> 
> C'est moi a few weeks ago.



Thanks Julie!
I love that picture, it's really artistic!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

lameeee xD


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Smiley.Socks said:


> Aw, thankyou!
> 
> 
> Thanks Julie!
> I love that picture, it's really artistic!



Thanks! It's my fave pic.
And it happened totally by chance too..lol

And Kelsi..you're pretty as always!!


----------



## Enchantress91

JulielovesDisney said:


> Elin...you're so pretty! =)
> 
> C'est moi a few weeks ago.


Julielovesdisney, you are really pretty. I love the picture angle.


----------



## Enchantress91

cindys_castle2011 said:


> lameeee xD


You are so pretty, why is that boy licking you?


----------



## cindys_castle2011

JulielovesDisney said:


> Thanks! It's my fave pic.
> And it happened totally by chance too..lol
> 
> And Kelsi..you're pretty as always!!



Thank you Julie



Enchantress91 said:


> You are so pretty, why is that boy licking you?



Because he is my boyfriend, and we are very strange


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Enchantress91 said:


> Julielovesdisney, you are really pretty. I love the picture angle.



Thank you! And you can call me Julie


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Has it been long enough for me to post one?

You all have such wonderful pictures!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

This was from the Indiana Jones premire! Awhile ago! Like my hairstylist?


----------



## Enchantress91

JulielovesDisney said:


> Thank you! And you can call me Julie


Okay



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> This was from the Indiana Jones premire! Awhile ago! Like my hairstylist?


I love the Zohan Picture. You have very pretty eyes.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Haha thanks  I found that while looking through my facebook pics! Love it


----------



## ginnygirl102

ok well I've been gone for a little while  but here I am


----------



## cindys_castle2011

I'm weirdly addicted to how this picture came out xD





kinda old; repost


----------



## m!ssemmx0

ginnygirl102 said:


> ok well I've been gone for a little while  but here I am



You're really pretty ginnygirl



cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm weirdly addicted to how this picture came out xD
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda old; repost*



You're really pretty too cindys_castle


----------



## SKJA124

these ones are recent. i've just gotten bangss.






^lol I know it's kinda funky hahaha


----------



## KidGoofy

Very pretty everyone


----------



## StitchfansJr

Mrs.Musso said:


> i was there saturday!
> which is not very strange, considering i live so close, but that wouldhave been cool.


ughhh.
you need to tell me these things!


----------



## Enchantress91

ginnygirl102 said:


> ok well I've been gone for a little while  but here I am


Yop are very pretty.



cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm weirdly addicted to how this picture came out xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda old; repost


You are very pretty



SKJA124 said:


> these ones are recent. i've just gotten bangss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^lol I know it's kinda funky hahaha


You are very pretty and have a great smile.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

KidGoofy said:


> I wonder who?...lol. Couldnt be me...lol



haha oh no tom of course it wasnt you...never...you dont have a bone in your body nice enough for that...s


----------



## life of the party

paula: omg the puppy is so cute  !
and i love the new peircing(s?) haha
my sister has the same one , i've never seen nayone else with it !
Keegro08: welcome back 
try taking new pics (; haha 
jk that one is a CLASSIC .

elin: you are just a cute patootie 

julie: i absolutely adore that picture !

kelsi: loving the webcam , huh ? haha 
and you & your bf are so cute !


SKJA124: sorry , i dont know your name (dont hurt me D: (; )
cute! i love your bangs


----------



## metsluva57

I love editing pic's with this new program i just downloaded, so here's one I just did [:

(I edited my eye's in the first one)




here's the original one-


----------



## Enchantress91

Kelly, you are so pretty. Love your hair and eyes.


----------



## life of the party

OMG stickamm 





me rach & john .
nobody would smile for me D:





then john got sleepy





then he was gone.



lulz , rachel xD


----------



## life of the party

kelly i was so confused on why were your were SO blue i was like " i thought they were brown ?!" xD

super coooool editor if i DO say so myself.


----------



## Keegro08

life of the party said:


> paula: omg the puppy is so cute  !
> and i love the new peircing(s?) haha
> my sister has the same one , i've never seen nayone else with it !
> *Keegro08: welcome back *
> try taking new pics (; haha
> jk that one is a CLASSIC .
> 
> elin: you are just a cute patootie
> 
> julie: i absolutely adore that picture !
> 
> kelsi: loving the webcam , huh ? haha
> and you & your bf are so cute !
> 
> 
> SKJA124: sorry , i dont know your name (dont hurt me D: (; )
> cute! i love your bangs







Thanks


----------



## welshboy

someone please tell me how to put pictures on here!! i want to show my face!!!
xox


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Excuse the pajamas and messy hair I look better in person.







Me being quite the tool xD


----------



## m!ssemmx0

bookworm93 said:


> love that pic^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new thread, new pic



aw elin you're so cute.


----------



## m!ssemmx0

DramaQueen said:


> lol....totally wrote 'haircute' on purpose  it's past my bedtime okay! ahaha me so stooopid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's piccys of my and my kitty.
> i miss you caseyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zis is just me...no casey heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and this is my fave shirt evaaar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sry if they're huge--straight off photobucket wayyy too lazy to resize lol)



I'm officially jealous of you Caitlin


----------



## ginnygirl102

m!ssemmx0 said:


> *You're really pretty ginnygirl*
> 
> 
> 
> You're really pretty too cindys_castle



Thanks!  you can call me Rose 



Enchantress91 said:


> You are very pretty.



Thanks!


----------



## m!ssemmx0

ginnygirl102 said:


> Thanks!  you can call me Rose
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I thought that was your name, but I wasn't exactly positive. You're welcome


----------



## ginnygirl102

m!ssemmx0 said:


> Excuse the pajamas and messy hair I look better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being quite the tool xD



You're so pretty!!!  I love the sunglasses haha!


----------



## m!ssemmx0

ginnygirl102 said:


> You're so pretty!!!  I love the sunglasses haha!



Really? Thanks I love them too.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

m!ssemmx0 said:


> Excuse the pajamas and messy hair I look better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being quite the tool xD



girl, you're gorgeous! :O!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

life of the party said:


> paula: omg the puppy is so cute  !
> and i love the new peircing(s?) haha
> my sister has the same one , i've never seen nayone else with it !
> Keegro08: welcome back
> try taking new pics (; haha
> jk that one is a CLASSIC .
> 
> *elin: you are just a cute patootie*
> 
> julie: i absolutely adore that picture !
> 
> kelsi: loving the webcam , huh ? haha
> and you & your bf are so cute !
> 
> 
> SKJA124: sorry , i dont know your name (dont hurt me D: (; )
> cute! i love your bangs


I don't think I;ve ever been called a cute patootie, but thanks! 


m!ssemmx0 said:


> Excuse the pajamas and messy hair I look better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being quite the tool xD



Emily, you're gorgeous!!


----------



## m!ssemmx0

PosessedEeyore said:


> girl, you're gorgeous! :O!



Really? I didn't think I'd get all these compliments.


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Smiley.Socks said:


> I don't think I;ve ever been called a cute patootie, but thanks!
> 
> 
> Emily, you're gorgeous!!



Again, I didn't think I'd get all these compliments


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> OMG stickamm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me rach & john .
> nobody would smile for me D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then john got sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then he was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> lulz , rachel xD




HHA KATIE WE HOT.
man i cant believe i missed the rest.
stupid internet connection :[


that was funny the first time he fell alseep then i called him and he was like WOW WAY TO WAKE A SLEEPING PERSON hhahhaha.


----------



## imabrat

m!ssemmx0 said:


> Excuse the pajamas and messy hair I look better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being quite the tool xD



Girrrrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllll, whatchu talkin' 'bout? You're gorgeous!


----------



## m!ssemmx0

imabrat said:


> Girrrrrrrrrrrrrlllllllllll, whatchu talkin' 'bout? You're gorgeous!



 Really Sonya? Thankyou


----------



## StitchfansJr

m!ssemmx0 said:


> Excuse the pajamas and messy hair I look better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being quite the tool xD


you're so pretty, Emily! 


life of the party said:


> OMG stickamm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me rach & john .
> nobody would smile for me D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then john got sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then he was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> lulz , rachel xD


what if the shoe collector was secretly stalking you guys? O:


----------



## m!ssemmx0

StitchfansJr said:


> you're so pretty, Emily!
> 
> what if the shoe collector was secretly stalking you guys? O:



Thanks Allison


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> HHA KATIE WE HOT.
> man i cant believe i missed the rest.
> stupid internet connection :[
> 
> 
> that was funny the first time he fell alseep then i called him and he was like WOW WAY TO WAKE A SLEEPING PERSON hhahhaha.


 
haah i know 
and its ttly okay, he woke me up at  7:30 am.
Dx<



StitchfansJr said:


> you're so pretty, Emily!
> 
> *what if the shoe collector was secretly stalking you guys? O:*


 then i would have to kill myself


----------



## StitchfansJr

life of the party said:


> then i would have to kill myself


hahahaha. but the shoe collector lovvvvvvvvves you.


----------



## welshboy

If no one can see this let me know... it was taken the last time i was in the States...
x


----------



## life of the party

welshboy said:


> If no one can see this let me know... it was taken the last time i was in the States...
> x


 
cant see it , sorry


----------



## welshboy

alrighty then, in which case could you please tell me how to do it  Pleaaaaaaaaase
xo


----------



## PigletGurl

welshboy said:


> alrighty then, in which case could you please tell me how to do it  Pleaaaaaaaaase
> xo



i just told u how to do it. look at ur profile


----------



## cindys_castle2011

welshboy said:


> alrighty then, in which case could you please tell me how to do it  Pleaaaaaaaaase
> xo



Upload your picture at tinypic, photobucket, etc. And then get the code that starts with


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> kelly i was so confused on why were your were SO blue i was like " i thought they were brown ?!" xD
> 
> super coooool editor if i DO say so myself.



haha thanks 
nice pics from stickam xD
very pretty [:


----------



## WondersOfLife

Mind The Size and The Devil eyes!! LOL BTW i dont have braces anymore this is from our 2008 dis trip


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

WondersOfLife said:


> Mind The Size and The Devil eyes!! LOL BTW i dont have braces anymore this is from our 2008 dis trip



Awesome Red Eye and All


----------



## PigletGurl

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I'm weirdly addicted to how this picture came out xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda old; repost



*ure pretty. like the outfit  *



metsluva57 said:


> I love editing pic's with this new program i just downloaded, so here's one I just did [:
> 
> (I edited my eye's in the first one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the original one-



*haha thats so cool. ure really cute.  *



life of the party said:


> OMG stickamm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me rach & john .
> nobody would smile for me D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then john got sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then he was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> lulz , rachel xD




*thats hilarious!
rachel and katie you guys are like SUPER pretty!
btw how old are u rachel?
*



WondersOfLife said:


> Mind The Size and The Devil eyes!! LOL BTW i dont have braces anymore this is from our 2008 dis trip



*nice to finally see your face.  cute
how old are u?*


----------



## PigletGurl

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Awesome Red Eye and All



*I really like this picture.  *


----------



## WondersOfLife

PigletGurl said:


> *nice to finally see your face.  cute
> how old are u?*



just turned 16 in june


----------



## metsluva57

PigletGurl said:


> *ure pretty. like the outfit  *
> 
> 
> 
> * haha thats so cool. ure really cute.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thats hilarious!
> rachel and katie you guys are like SUPER pretty!
> btw how old are u rachel?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *nice to finally see your face.  cute
> how old are u?*



thanks


----------



## PigletGurl

_*i <3 plaid*_




*me laughing lol *


----------



## DollfieDreams

sooo.
ive never shown my face here. xD nope.
so of course i have to add one that is beyond nerdy.




lulz. dont laugh at my attempt.


----------



## metsluva57

PigletGurl said:


> _*i <3 plaid*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *me laughing lol *



very pretty wanda 
i LOVE your hair!



DollfieDreams said:


> sooo.
> ive never shown my face here. xD nope.
> so of course i have to add one that is beyond nerdy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz. dont laugh at my attempt.



very pretty [:


----------



## princesskelz

WondersOfLife said:


> Mind The Size and The Devil eyes!! LOL BTW i dont have braces anymore this is from our 2008 dis trip


 
your really cute!


disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Awesome Red Eye and All


 beautiful



PigletGurl said:


> _*i <3 plaid*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *me laughing lol *


 gosh if you getting any more beautiful my computer is going to blow up!


DollfieDreams said:


> sooo.
> ive never shown my face here. xD nope.
> so of course i have to add one that is beyond nerdy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz. dont laugh at my attempt.


 very pretty! you look cute as Cindy


----------



## DramaQueen

DollfieDreams said:


> sooo.
> ive never shown my face here. xD nope.
> so of course i have to add one that is beyond nerdy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz. dont laugh at my attempt.



FINALLY, AFTER ALL THESE YEARS BECCA!!!!!!! 
YOU ARE SO GORGEOUS! You make a perfect Cindy!!!


----------



## KidGoofy

DramaQueen said:


> FINALLY, AFTER ALL THESE YEARS BECCA!!!!!!!
> YOU ARE SO GORGEOUS! You make a perfect Cindy!!!


Caitlin who is that Jack Johnson playing the ukulele with in your sig?

Jack Johnson is a complete beast


----------



## DramaQueen

KidGoofy said:


> Caitlin who is that Jack Johnson playing the ukulele with in your sig?
> 
> Jack Johnson is a complete beast



BEN HARPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
only the greatest musical combo of LIFE!

you're right. JJ is the shiz for sure! love of my life


----------



## KidGoofy

nuh uh...Jason Mraz and Bushwalla are the best musical combo...lol

but if you add Dave Matthews with anyone he would destroy all of them...lol or John Mayer


----------



## StitchfansJr

DollfieDreams said:


> sooo.
> ive never shown my face here. xD nope.
> so of course i have to add one that is beyond nerdy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz. dont laugh at my attempt.


I always thought you had black hair. I dunno why. xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

metsluva57 said:


> I love editing pic's with this new program i just downloaded, so here's one I just did [:
> 
> (I edited my eye's in the first one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the original one-


Woaaaaaaaah. That's so cool, Kelly! What program did you use?


----------



## Sparx

DollfieDreams said:


> sooo.
> ive never shown my face here. xD nope.
> so of course i have to add one that is beyond nerdy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz. dont laugh at my attempt.



i love it! you're very pretty. ive always wondered what you look like! lol


----------



## DollfieDreams

XD thanks guys. its pretty emberrassing to put a pic up on here.


----------



## ginnygirl102

DollfieDreams:  You are a great Cindy!!  You're so pretty!

Wanda:  You are SO beautiful!!!


----------



## PrincessBambi101

Here I am...I surprisingly don't look like a total dork


----------



## minniemouse440044

PigletGurl said:


> *thats hilarious!
> rachel and katie you guys are like SUPER pretty!
> btw how old are u rachel?
> *




hahah thanks wanda!!
and i am 15


----------



## PigletGurl

minniemouse440044 said:


> hahah thanks wanda!!
> and i am 15



*ahh cool  i thought u were at least 16 ^_^*


----------



## minniemouse440044

PigletGurl said:


> *ahh cool  i thought u were at least 16 ^_^*



i wish hahah.
i turn 16 in like december !!

heres a new one


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> i wish hahah.
> i turn 16 in like december !!
> 
> heres a new one



BEAUTIFUL as ALWAYS!


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> BEAUTIFUL as ALWAYS!



thanks steph !

i wish we could have taken more pictures together :[
i miss disney and you :[

hhaha


----------



## metsluva57

StitchfansJr said:


> Woaaaaaaaah. That's so cool, Kelly! What program did you use?



haha thanks [:
i used photofiltre. it's free


----------



## SKJA124

life of the party said:


> paula: omg the puppy is so cute  !
> and i love the new peircing(s?) haha
> my sister has the same one , i've never seen nayone else with it !
> Keegro08: welcome back
> try taking new pics (; haha
> jk that one is a CLASSIC .
> 
> elin: you are just a cute patootie
> 
> julie: i absolutely adore that picture !
> 
> kelsi: loving the webcam , huh ? haha
> and you & your bf are so cute !
> 
> 
> SKJA124: sorry , i dont know your name (dont hurt me D: (; )
> cute! i love your bangs




lol!
my name's Kat   I don't know your name either haha xD
and thanks so much!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Rachel, you're gorgeous! But thats nothing new! xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Rachel, you're gorgeous! But thats nothing new! xD



haha thanks kelsi!
sorry i randomly got off alst night my internet froze :[[

but YOU ARE SO PRETTY


----------



## Mrs.Musso

aarxbear said:


> I don;t loook like Gasmask D:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sharpie. Can I use photoshop? xD



I think you look a lot like "Gasmask" 
just sayinnn(;


----------



## Mrs.Musso

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Cute
> 
> 
> Your so pretty!
> 
> 
> I LOVE your hair<3
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty...that view is gorgeous!
> 
> ....
> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I was bored in a basement lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOYYYY STORE.



cute!!
ahh, toy stores are the best arent they?
i just can't ever go with my mom because we would be in there for hours.(;


----------



## Mrs.Musso

telescope said:


>



oh snap. i have found a new best friend. Mr. Bag Face.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

life of the party said:


> OMG stickamm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me rach & john .
> nobody would smile for me D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then john got sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then he was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> lulz , rachel xD





i
LOVE THIS!!!!

hahah oh this so totaly just made my day. gaaah i wish i was in on that stuff!


----------



## ginnygirl102

Playing with laser light things haha  and Kelsi you are SOOOO PRETTY


----------



## minniemouse440044

jbcheerchick93 said:


> i
> LOVE THIS!!!!
> 
> hahah oh this so totaly just made my day. gaaah i wish i was in on that stuff!



hhaha i know...

it was so funny!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

minniemouse440044 said:


> hhaha i know...
> 
> it was so funny!



haha oh well. its fun to see pictures of it hahhaa


----------



## Mrs.Musso

ginnygirl102 said:


> Playing with laser light things haha  and Kelsi you are SOOOO PRETTY



pretty
ooohdanggg.
laserlights are amazing.
everytime i go outside at my friends house, her neighbor stalks us with a laser pointer...
weird.


----------



## ginnygirl102

Mrs.Musso said:


> pretty
> ooohdanggg.
> laserlights are amazing.
> everytime i go outside at my friends house, her neighbor stalks us with a laser pointer...
> weird.



Thankss  and that is a little weird...xD...I don't think I've met you...I'm Rose


----------



## life of the party

StitchfansJr said:


> hahahaha. but the shoe collector lovvvvvvvvves you.


 who doesnt?
xD


metsluva57 said:


> haha thanks
> nice pics from stickam xD
> very pretty [:


 np 
& thankss


PigletGurl said:


> _*i <3 plaid*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *me laughing lol *


 pretty!



DollfieDreams said:


> sooo.
> ive never shown my face here. xD nope.
> so of course i have to add one that is beyond nerdy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz. dont laugh at my attempt.


 is that a wig or your real hair?
i always pictured you with dark brown hair!
your sopretty! and make a wonderful cinderella 


minniemouse440044 said:


> i wish hahah.
> i turn 16 in like december !!
> 
> heres a new one


 decembaa?! whens your birthday!

p.s. your hott 


SKJA124 said:


> lol!
> my name's Kat  I don't know your name either haha xD
> and thanks so much!


 im katie 
& np


cindys_castle2011 said:


> Rachel, you're gorgeous! But thats nothing new! xD


 i was JUST facebook creeping you & saw this pic!
xD i think i commented too , its so pretty!
yourr a hotttttiiieee girll 


jbcheerchick93 said:


> i
> LOVE THIS!!!!
> 
> hahah oh this so totaly just made my day. gaaah i wish i was in on that stuff!


 
i wish you were in on it too!
get a webcam!
you can get them pretty cheap


ginnygirl102 said:


> Playing with laser light things haha  and Kelsi you are SOOOO PRETTY


 pretty!


----------



## Mrs.Musso

ginnygirl102 said:


> Thankss  and that is a little weird...xD...I don't think I've met you...I'm Rose



hello rose im taylor. or tayter/tayer (as sophie perfers to call me)
I think i have talked to you before, i just havent gotton on in a longg while.
and yes, her neighbor is quite weird and extremely stalker-ish.


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> who doesnt?
> xD
> 
> np
> & thankss
> 
> pretty!
> 
> 
> is that a wig or your real hair?
> i always pictured you with dark brown hair!
> your sopretty! and make a wonderful cinderella
> 
> *decembaa?! whens your birthday!
> 
> p.s. your hott *
> im katie
> & np
> 
> i was JUST facebook creeping you & saw this pic!
> xD i think i commented too , its so pretty!
> yourr a hotttttiiieee girll
> 
> 
> i wish you were in on it too!
> get a webcam!
> you can get them pretty cheap
> 
> pretty!



hey hottie thanks 

and duhhh decembahhhh 26 :]


----------



## ginnygirl102

Mrs.Musso said:


> hello rose im taylor. or tayter/tayer (as sophie perfers to call me)
> I think i have talked to you before, i just havent gotton on in a longg while.
> and yes, her neighbor is quite weird and extremely stalker-ish.



Well it's nice to meet you (again) haha!!


----------



## life of the party

last night i was sleeping over my friends house & she fell asleep early so i went through her pictures to find ones of me :]





i love this one!
but i no longer have that gap  my teef are fixed heehe





the cookie was too yummy
i wish they could have waited for me to finish haha





i'm pretty sure this is the worst picture of the two of us ever hahaha


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> last night i was sleeping over my friends house & she fell asleep early so i went through her pictures to find ones of me :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this one!
> but i no longer have that gap  my teef are fixed heehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cookie was too yummy
> i wish they could have waited for me to finish haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm pretty sure this is the worst picture of the two of us ever hahaha



WOW way to spam the thread.....

JUST KIDDING, youre gorgeous


----------



## StitchfansJr

life of the party said:


> last night i was sleeping over my friends house & she fell asleep early so i went through her pictures to find ones of me :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this one!
> but i no longer have that gap  my teef are fixed heehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cookie was too yummy
> i wish they could have waited for me to finish haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm pretty sure this is the worst picture of the two of us ever hahaha





minniemouse440044 said:


> WOW way to spam the thread.....
> 
> JUST KIDDING, youre gorgeous


I KNOW!
spammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmerrrrrrr! 

KIDDING! the shoe collector and I love you, Kaytee!


----------



## minniemouse440044

StitchfansJr said:


> I KNOW!
> spammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmerrrrrrr!
> 
> KIDDING! the shoe collector and I love you, Kaytee!



hahhaa

Katie is jailbait for the shoe collector hahhhh.


----------



## StitchfansJr

minniemouse440044 said:


> hahhaa
> 
> Katie is jailbait for the shoe collector hahhhh.


totally is!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

ROSIE!

You're gawgoussss!

YOUR HAIR. I WANT IT. XD


----------



## ginnygirl102

AmandaSparks730 said:


> ROSIE!
> 
> You're gawgoussss!
> 
> YOUR HAIR. I WANT IT. XD



haha Thanks!!!  Yeah I just started wearing it curly...I got tired of straightening it all the time haha


----------



## CastawayJ

No, that one loses too.. how about a nice game of chess?


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Everyone is soooo pretty!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Reeepost 





Everyone is super duper gorgeous on here!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Julie! You are soooooo pretty!


----------



## KidGoofy

JulielovesDisney said:


> Reeepost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is super duper gorgeous on here!


What's Rebel? A kid on my basketball team has the same shirt but I have no clue what it is. Is it like DARE where it teaches you about drugs and stuff?


----------



## Princess victoria

Newww. :]


----------



## Harryy

Oo aint posted a new picture in a while, these photos are really recent

Im the one in the black


----------



## PosessedEeyore

princess victoria said:


> newww. :]



HOTTIEEEE :O! xD


----------



## Disney.Ears

KidGoofy said:


> What's Rebel? A kid on my basketball team has the same shirt but I have no clue what it is. Is it like DARE where it teaches you about drugs and stuff?



*R*eaching *E*veryone *B*y *E*xposing *L*ies 
It's all about tobacco & smoking.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Princess victoria said:


> Newww. :]



You're really pretty


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> HOTTIEEEE :O! xD


Thanks Hottie :]


SnowyJingleBells said:


> You're really pretty



Thank youu!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

haha xD


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> haha xD


There's someone hiding in the bushes behind you...lol.jk

If you have photoshop you should put someone there with a thumbs up...that would be hilarious


----------



## JulielovesDisney

KidGoofy said:


> What's Rebel? A kid on my basketball team has the same shirt but I have no clue what it is. Is it like DARE where it teaches you about drugs and stuff?



Like Alyssa said, it's an anti-tobacco and smoking group. I think only NJ has it.


----------



## PAdisney1995

Harryy said:


> Oo aint posted a new picture in a while, these photos are really recent
> 
> Im the one in the black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handsome guys and cute girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cindys_castle2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha xD
> 
> 
> 
> Very Pretty
Click to expand...


----------



## SKJA124

you guys are all so pretty!!! 
wooow. there are some pretty gorgeous people on this board.
here's some pretty recent pics of me..






^me with my semi-formal dress on







^heehee. isn't that a riot?
i was kinda hyper that night. xD






^another one with the semi-formal dress...
forgive my twitching eye i was sooo tired. my dog looks kinda
evil with the yellow eyes, dont he? xD






^why does my right eye keep twitching?!?!
haha

ok and one more lol....


----------



## m!ssemmx0

SKJA124 said:


> you guys are all so pretty!!!
> wooow. there are some pretty gorgeous people on this board.
> here's some pretty recent pics of me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^me with my semi-formal dress on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^heehee. isn't that a riot?
> i was kinda hyper that night. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^another one with the semi-formal dress...
> forgive my twitching eye i was sooo tired. my dog looks kinda
> evil with the yellow eyes, dont he? xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^why does my right eye keep twitching?!?!
> haha
> 
> ok and one more lol....



you're really pretty Kat :]


----------



## life of the party

SKJA124 said:


> you guys are all so pretty!!!
> wooow. there are some pretty gorgeous people on this board.
> here's some pretty recent pics of me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^me with my semi-formal dress on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^heehee. isn't that a riot?
> i was kinda hyper that night. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^another one with the semi-formal dress...
> forgive my twitching eye i was sooo tired. my dog looks kinda
> evil with the yellow eyes, dont he? xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^why does my right eye keep twitching?!?!
> haha
> 
> ok and one more lol....



pretty!
and i didnt notice your eye at all haha , i still dont really see it! 
haha your dog is adorable


----------



## princesskelz

Rachel: very pretty. i would have quoted your pics but yours came up as red X's on my computer.



JulielovesDisney said:


> Reeepost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is super duper gorgeous on here!


very pretty Julie



Princess victoria said:


> Newww. :]


beautiful. i love your top!



cindys_castle2011 said:


> haha xD


very pretty Kelsie



SKJA124 said:


> you guys are all so pretty!!!
> wooow. there are some pretty gorgeous people on this board.
> here's some pretty recent pics of me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^me with my semi-formal dress on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^heehee. isn't that a riot?
> i was kinda hyper that night. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^another one with the semi-formal dress...
> forgive my twitching eye i was sooo tired. my dog looks kinda
> evil with the yellow eyes, dont he? xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^why does my right eye keep twitching?!?!
> haha
> 
> ok and one more lol....


 
very pretty!





taken with my iPhone 3GS i have an app that makes it all rainbow-ish





light painting <3





taken like 5 minutes ago. because i have no life


----------



## metsluva57

princesskelz said:


> Rachel: very pretty. i would have quoted your pics but yours came up as red X's on my computer.
> 
> 
> very pretty Julie
> 
> 
> beautiful. i love your top!
> 
> 
> very pretty Kelsie
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken with my iPhone 3GS i have an app that makes it all rainbow-ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light painting <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken like 5 minutes ago. because i have no life



very pretty 
I love the rainbow! that's soo cool!
and with your phone, were you aloud to trade in the regular iPhone for the iPone 3GS? cause I have the regular iPhone and i REALLY want the iPhone 3GS lol.


----------



## PigletGurl

*Kelsey: Woah, girl! Gorgeous, especially the first picture!  *


----------



## life of the party

cute , kelsey


----------



## life of the party

photobooth 
we were all over it with the new mac haha





thermalll






blackk & white !





normal
all the girls in my housee !


----------



## PigletGurl

life of the party said:


> last night i was sleeping over my friends house & she fell asleep early so i went through her pictures to find ones of me :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this one!
> but i no longer have that gap  my teef are fixed heehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cookie was too yummy
> i wish they could have waited for me to finish haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm pretty sure this is the worst picture of the two of us ever hahaha


*
sooo pretty! i LOVE ur facial expressions *


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Katie- Very pretty! Photobooth is awesome


----------



## princesskelz

metsluva57 said:


> very pretty
> I love the rainbow! that's soo cool!
> and with your phone, were you aloud to trade in the regular iPhone for the iPone 3GS? cause I have the regular iPhone and i REALLY want the iPhone 3GS lol.


thanks. and idk. My Uncle is a manager of an AT&T store so he gave them to us. 



PigletGurl said:


> *Kelsey: Woah, girl! Gorgeous, especially the first picture!  *


Thanks



life of the party said:


> cute , kelsey


thanks. your very pretty Katie!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells




----------



## JulielovesDisney

princesskelz said:


> Rachel: very pretty. i would have quoted your pics but yours came up as red X's on my computer.
> 
> 
> very pretty Julie
> 
> 
> beautiful. i love your top!
> 
> 
> very pretty Kelsie
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken with my iPhone 3GS i have an app that makes it all rainbow-ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light painting <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken like 5 minutes ago. because i have no life


thank you Kelsey!
And you're gorgeous! I love your pics!! 



life of the party said:


> photobooth
> we were all over it with the new mac haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thermalll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackk & white !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normal
> all the girls in my housee !


Great pics Katie! You're soo friggin pretty!!


Kelly - Love the pics!! You're so pretty!!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Gorgeous everyone!


----------



## minniemouse440044

thanks kelsy 





life of the party said:


> photobooth
> we were all over it with the new mac haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thermalll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackk & white !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normal
> all the girls in my housee !



hey hawtieeee
sorry i couldnt stickam last night.


----------



## CastawayJ

I was riding that thing down a mountain and clocked in at over 35 MPH

...

then I hit a speed bump


----------



## Princess victoria

CastawayJ said:


> I was riding that thing down a mountain and clocked in at over 35 MPH
> 
> ...
> 
> then I hit a speed bump



You Remind me so much of one of my friends.
It's weird.
you even like the same stuff. :O


----------



## Pink_Belle

me and then me as a baby.





yes, I was sitting on something


----------



## PigletGurl

*I'm no longer the one with the longest hair on here.  

 ure pretty cute*


----------



## Pink_Belle

PigletGurl said:


> *I'm no longer the one with the longest hair on here.
> 
> ure pretty cute*



Aww thanks


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Taken today on the mac


----------



## SKJA124

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Taken today on the mac




you're so pretty robin!


----------



## My Wild Love

Robin you're so pretty! you have very unique eyes.


----------



## m!ssemmx0

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Taken today on the mac



uh, pretty much? :]


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

SKJA124 said:


> you're so pretty robin!





My Wild Love said:


> Robin you're so pretty! you have very unique eyes.





m!ssemmx0 said:


> uh, pretty much? :]



Aw thanks guys


----------



## ginadarling__

haha, I have a thing for smurfs.


----------



## PigletGurl

CastawayJ said:


> I was riding that thing down a mountain and clocked in at over 35 MPH
> 
> ...
> 
> then I hit a speed bump



*lol
and ure kinda cute*



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Taken today on the mac



_*beautiful *_


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## metsluva57

CastawayJ said:


> I was riding that thing down a mountain and clocked in at over 35 MPH
> 
> ...
> 
> then I hit a speed bump



haha nice 



Pink_Belle said:


> me and then me as a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I was sitting on something



veryyyy pretty  i love your hair!



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Taken today on the mac



pretty 



ginadarling__ said:


> haha, I have a thing for smurfs.



nice  haha
very pretty 



PigletGurl said:


>



your soo pretty wanda!

here's a few of me 
i edited them all lol









^^yes thats a pic of little kelly on the left xD


----------



## PigletGurl

*Kelly: i  looove your hair! and u have gorgeous eyes! *


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Everyone is so attractive! Hahaa


----------



## PigletGurl

*^ Your blonde! pretty *


----------



## kelly7ak

relaxing after hiking ...


----------



## WDWtraveler27

EyoreFANS12 said:


> Everyone is so attractive! Hahaa


my sister loves monster!


----------



## metsluva57

PigletGurl said:


> *Kelly: i  looove your hair! and u have gorgeous eyes! *



thank youuuu


----------



## KidGoofy

EyoreFANS12 said:


> Everyone is so attractive! Hahaa



Wow...thats a beautiful sight. And your pretty too...lol. I love Monster its the only energy drink I have.



kelly7ak said:


> relaxing after hiking ...



Now thats an epic pic...but were the crocs needed...lol.jk


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Kelly, Carli, Kelly!

Three beautiful girls! Great pictures


----------



## laurenluvsdisney

nice pictures everyone! 

heres me after photobucketing it up lol


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

lauren your really pretty!

From today


----------



## laurenluvsdisney

thank you disneyworldluvr349! (sorry i don't know your name )

you are very pretty too and i am sooo jealous of your eyelashes lol


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

laurenluvsdisney said:


> thank you disneyworldluvr349! (sorry i don't know your name )
> 
> you are very pretty too and i am sooo jealous of your eyelashes lol



I am Robin and thank you


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## kelly7ak

learning how to ice/snow climb in Denali  
it was scary at first but then I was okay!
very tiring though, my arms felt like lead afterwards!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

EyoreFANS12 said:


> Everyone is so attractive! Hahaa


Ahaha, I love that picture Carli!
Very pretty!


laurenluvsdisney said:


> nice pictures everyone!
> 
> heres me after photobucketing it up lol


Very pretty Lauren!


disneyworldluvr349 said:


> lauren your really pretty!
> 
> From today


Robin, you're gorgeous dear!


nerdylightbulb said:


>


Kody, I love your glasses! 


kelly7ak said:


> learning how to ice/snow climb in Denali
> it was scary at first but then I was okay!
> very tiring though, my arms felt like lead afterwards!




Woaaaaah Kelly!
That looks awesome!


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I just got a haircut today XD


----------



## minniemouse440044

i love these people so much 

















love you guys


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> I just got a haircut today XD



I've never seen a picture of you before!
I love your hair! 

Rachel, very pretty!


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> i love these people so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love you guys



*sigh* I miss these days!! Next time your on TELL ME!


Heres the NEW guy I'm seeing. nothing Serious. hes going to College in a couple of days. so booo..


----------



## minniemouse440044

Smiley.Socks said:


> I've never seen a picture of you before!
> I love your hair!
> 
> *Rachel, very pretty!*



thanks elin!!



CrazySteph said:


> *sigh* I miss these days!! Next time your on TELL ME!
> 
> 
> Heres the NEW guy I'm seeing. nothing Serious. hes going to College in a couple of days. so booo..



oh gawsh steph youre gawgeous!
and i def willl!!


----------



## lpe_bratz

had a girls night at the hotel in town last nightt. didnt really turn out to be a girls night though.. people were here for the junior olympics!





Carmen, Macey, Teejay, me, Niki






Our attempt at a jumping picture.






Some of the guys we met.


----------



## Fatphil32

Hmm.. five girls.. five guys.. one hotel room.

lol I so have something I want to say right now.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

We went to St. Francisville, Louisiana for for birthday! Home of one of America's most haunted house.. The Myrtle's. It was freakin' awesome!





ha, idk.





ha, I love this one xD





no touching. lol.


----------



## imabrat

Kelsi, you went to the Myrtles?! I'm SOOOOOO JEALOUS!
Everyone's pretty!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

imabrat said:


> Kelsi, you went to the Myrtles?! I'm SOOOOOO JEALOUS!
> Everyone's pretty!



I live about three hours away from it! Go look on my facebook, I have a new album with all my pictures from yesterday.


----------



## lpe_bratz

Fatphil32 said:


> Hmm.. five girls.. five guys.. one hotel room.
> 
> lol I so have something I want to say right now.



oh hush.
i JUST realized it was 5 and 5.
ha we hung out with a few different groups of guys.
and one of the rooms..the coach was checking all the rooms and we had to jump out their window.
ahaha.


----------



## CastawayJ

My new Facebook profile pic






my old one (only a month or so old)


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## nerdylightbulb

Smiley.Socks said:


> Kody, I love your glasses!



Thanks. They're my grandma's xD











I had to take this picture xD


----------



## Darkwing Duck

safety first.......


----------



## Mrs.Musso

nerdylightbulb said:


>



cute i love your hair!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

nerdylightbulb said:


> Thanks. They're my grandma's xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to take this picture xD



That's an awesome picture.


Darkwing Duck said:


> safety first.......



YAY FOR SAFTEY!
XD
handsome, too, btw. :]


----------



## jobrosx0disney

Darkwing Duck said:


> safety first.......



haha thats cute 
kinda stalkerish but i dont mean to be lol, but is this at old town at the like carnival thing in florida? b/c i was just there during a softball tournament last week and it looks insanely familar lol


----------



## Darkwing Duck

jobrosx0disney said:


> haha thats cute
> kinda stalkerish but i dont mean to be lol, but is this at old town at the like carnival thing in florida? b/c i was just there during a softball tournament last week and it looks insanely familar lol



lol yea that's at Old Town


----------



## wdwllamadancer

I am the one with the glasses


----------



## cindys_castle2011

My brother and I, on the way to St. Francisville!





haha, at the Myrtle's. 





again, 





At the Greenwood plantation!





On the ferry crossing the Mississippi River.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Everyone is gorgeous!! 


Here are some from this weekend when I went to visit my BF and we went into NYC. 

This one's kinda blurry cuz we were in a theater waiting for a play to start (I highly recommend the play Vanities! It was soooo funny!!) and I didn't want to turn the flash on.


----------



## DramaQueen

JulielovesDisney said:


> Everyone is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Here are some from this weekend when I went to visit my BF and we went into NYC.
> 
> This one's kinda blurry cuz we were in a theater waiting for a play to start (I highly recommend the play Vanities! It was soooo funny!!) and I didn't want to turn the flash on.



omg you look so gorgeous julie!
you & armando look so sweet together 
i was looking through your album on FB and i'm soooo jealous i want to go to NYC! (and with my BF would be so amazing!)


----------



## JulielovesDisney

DramaQueen said:


> omg you look so gorgeous julie!
> you & armando look so sweet together
> i was looking through your album on FB and i'm soooo jealous i want to go to NYC! (and with my BF would be so amazing!)



Awww..thank youu! 
And NYC was soooo much fun! You and Derek should totally go ASAP!!


----------



## metsluva57

JulielovesDisney said:


> Everyone is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Here are some from this weekend when I went to visit my BF and we went into NYC.
> 
> This one's kinda blurry cuz we were in a theater waiting for a play to start (I highly recommend the play Vanities! It was soooo funny!!) and I didn't want to turn the flash on.



sooo pretty julie! you two look soo cute together! 
and in the 2nd picture i know exactly where you are! lol


----------



## JulielovesDisney

metsluva57 said:


> sooo pretty julie! you two look soo cute together!
> and in the 2nd picture i know exactly where you are! lol



=) thank you kelly!!


----------



## CastawayJ

metsluva57 said:


> sooo pretty julie! you two look soo cute together!
> and in the 2nd picture i know exactly where you are! lol


lol, I do too, I couldn't say the block numbers, but i could find that spot


----------



## metsluva57

CastawayJ said:


> lol, I do too, I couldn't say the block numbers, but i could find that spot



lol. I know the street numbers. NYC is my second home lol.


----------



## CastawayJ

LUCKY! I only get to go to long island once or twice a year and the city once every few years


----------



## ginnygirl102

NANA!! You're SOOO PRETTY!!!!! and you and your boyfriend are SOO cute together!!!

And cindys_castle2011 im totally blanking on your name but...You are SO BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## PigletGurl

*Pretty! Rosemary 


well, this is my boyfriend, Scott, and me. he's 22 *


----------



## JulielovesDisney

ginnygirl102 said:


> NANA!! You're SOOO PRETTY!!!!! and you and your boyfriend are SOO cute together!!!
> 
> And cindys_castle2011 im totally blanking on your name but...You are SO BEAUTIFUL!!!


thank you!! =)
and you're so dang purty! (a random southern accent..lol)



PigletGurl said:


> *Pretty! Rosemary
> 
> 
> well, this is my boyfriend, Scott, and me. he's 22 *


aww wanda!! you two are cute together!!


----------



## SKJA124

hooooly macrel.
i just re-went through all the new pics. you guys are all SO friggin gorgeous.
robin, you have the most beauutiful eyes like, ever. haha.
and julie, you are sooo pretty!!  btw wanda, you are gorgeous and your boyfriend is SOOO CUTE!!! [I'm STILL lovin' those baby blues hahaha ]



this is me right before my cousin's wedding....












what do you guys think????


----------



## DramaQueen

^^ really pretty kat!!!! you look very elegant 


this is me & my bf on the beach, it's kind of a terrible picture because i look like the fattest ever, but it's kind of cute, he was spinning me in circles haha






here are a couple more pics from our trip to Derek's family's cottage on the beach:





this was supposed to be a 'silly' pic, so i hopped on derek's back and then everyone copied us!! lol so now it's a piggyback pic





there we all are again! i am SO pale compared to his family!! haha





all the girls with uncle jim lol.


----------



## Broiled_Sasquatch




----------



## SKJA124

DramaQueen said:


> ^^ really pretty kat!!!! you look very elegant
> 
> 
> this is me & my bf on the beach, it's kind of a terrible picture because i look like the fattest ever, but it's kind of cute, he was spinning me in circles haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are a couple more pics from our trip to Derek's family's cottage on the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was supposed to be a 'silly' pic, so i hopped on derek's back and then everyone copied us!! lol so now it's a piggyback pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there we all are again! i am SO pale compared to his family!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the girls with uncle jim lol.





thank you!!
your pictures are adorable. you are so pretty!! and your bf is a cutie 
hahaha.


----------



## BabyPiglet

New pictures! 
















Everyone is gorgeous! Caitlin, you look like you're having so much fun, as always.


----------



## CastawayJ

only one of you is even remotely ugly

oh wait... that's just aladin in someone's sig


----------



## WDWtraveler27

-facepalm-


----------



## JulielovesDisney

SKJA124 said:


> hooooly macrel.
> i just re-went through all the new pics. you guys are all SO friggin gorgeous.
> robin, you have the most beauutiful eyes like, ever. haha.
> and julie, you are sooo pretty!!  btw wanda, you are gorgeous and your boyfriend is SOOO CUTE!!! [I'm STILL lovin' those baby blues hahaha ]
> 
> 
> 
> this is me right before my cousin's wedding....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think????


thank you! and you're gorgeous! i love the dress (from what i can see of it lol)



DramaQueen said:


> ^^ really pretty kat!!!! you look very elegant
> 
> 
> this is me & my bf on the beach, it's kind of a terrible picture because i look like the fattest ever, but it's kind of cute, he was spinning me in circles haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are a couple more pics from our trip to Derek's family's cottage on the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was supposed to be a 'silly' pic, so i hopped on derek's back and then everyone copied us!! lol so now it's a piggyback pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there we all are again! i am SO pale compared to his family!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the girls with uncle jim lol.


shush you!! you are NOT fat!!
and i love the pics! you're soooo pretty! i looove the first pic! it's so freakin' adorable! 



Broiled_Sasquatch said:


>


love the beard! 



BabyPiglet said:


> New pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is gorgeous! Caitlin, you look like you're having so much fun, as always.


you're so pretty jenny!!



CastawayJ said:


> only one of you is even remotely ugly
> 
> oh wait... that's just aladin in someone's sig


is that my sig?


----------



## Pink_Belle

Me and my friends were taking silly pics and on impulse I stuck on my Minnie ears 






Putting on the ears


----------



## SKJA124

Pink_Belle said:


> Me and my friends were taking silly pics and on impulse I stuck on my Minnie ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting on the ears




haha you're so pretty!! and wow your hair is long! but it's gorgeous   lol

I didn't want to tag everything, but jeez Jenny you're so pretty!!

And love the beard, Eric. Haha.


----------



## CrazySteph

DramaQueen said:


> ^^ really pretty kat!!!! you look very elegant
> 
> 
> this is me & my bf on the beach, it's kind of a terrible picture because i look like the fattest ever, but it's kind of cute, he was spinning me in circles haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are a couple more pics from our trip to Derek's family's cottage on the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was supposed to be a 'silly' pic, so i hopped on derek's back and then everyone copied us!! lol so now it's a piggyback pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there we all are again! i am SO pale compared to his family!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the girls with uncle jim lol.




aww I LOVE THESE PICTURES!! theyre so cute and fun and I love that your so close to his family! Gorgeous!


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

Hey guys! I noticed that I randomly drop in alot, and I'm gonna TRY to post daily on here since I used to spend hours on here xD
Anyway, this past weekend I went to Lollapalooza, here in Chicago at Grant Park Downtown, and IT WAS THE BEST WEEKEND OF MY LIFEEEE SO FAR!!!
Just wanted to share a tiny bit of pics from the huge bunch I took 





during the arctic monkeys set  that's my brother and I.





ricky wilson from kaiser chiefs; one of the BEST shows eveeeeer!!!!!!! I <3 THEM SO MUCH! i got to meet them at the f.y.e autograph tent, he was so sweet ^-^





LOU REED! the grandfather of punk, haha.





CRYSTAL CASTLES! such a brutally amazing show! we were soaked with sweat and it was raining/chilly that day and it was STILL steamy in there! my glasses got fogged up!




that's not rain-soaked hair...
(that's after the crystal castles show, i was waiting in line for the porta-potties, which was ICK)





peter bjorn & john! they were so nice as well


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Everyone is soooo pretty!
--
Yes, this isn't me, but I felt like posting it. 




The "Barkus Parade"
Eddie is on the left, Perky on the right 

ETA: Sorry for the size..
(and blur.. it was raining)


----------



## Darkwing Duck

_Twinks&Spinks_ said:


> Hey guys! I noticed that I randomly drop in alot, and I'm gonna TRY to post daily on here since I used to spend hours on here xD
> Anyway, this past weekend I went to Lollapalooza, here in Chicago at Grant Park Downtown, and IT WAS THE BEST WEEKEND OF MY LIFEEEE SO FAR!!!
> Just wanted to share a tiny bit of pics from the huge bunch I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during the arctic monkeys set  that's my brother and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricky wilson from kaiser chiefs; one of the BEST shows eveeeeer!!!!!!! I <3 THEM SO MUCH! i got to meet them at the f.y.e autograph tent, he was so sweet ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOU REED! the grandfather of punk, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRYSTAL CASTLES! such a brutally amazing show! we were soaked with sweat and it was raining/chilly that day and it was STILL steamy in there! my glasses got fogged up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not rain-soaked hair...
> (that's after the crystal castles show, i was waiting in line for the porta-potties, which was ICK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peter bjorn & john! they were so nice as well



o man you went to Lolla! i had tix but couldn't go because I was in Florida. 
I'm so jealous


----------



## life of the party

wanda: you & your boyfriend are so cute together!

Broiled_Sasquatch: billy mays > you .. sorry (;

caitlin: soo cute! & your not fat at all dont be silly!

SKJA124: i'm so sorry i always forget your name! kat? yes? yes? i'm like 99% sure. anyway super pretty! you looked great for the wedding 

jenny: your so cuteee ! i was totaly looking at those pictures of fb earlier xD

Pink_Belle: Sorry i dont know your name D:
you have officialy beat wanda out for longest hair on the TB xD

Twinks&Spinks: LUCKY!
and omg i'm so terrible with names i feel awful, whats yours again?

nicole: PLEASE tell me i didnt get your name wrong? i dont seem to know ANYBODYS name today xD
your dogs are cute!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Thanks Katie  
And yup, it's nicole.


----------



## Pink_Belle

life of the party said:


> Pink_Belle: Sorry i dont know your name D:
> you have officialy beat wanda out for longest hair on the TB xD



My name is Emily . And wowww on the hair thing.


----------



## SKJA124

life of the party said:


> wanda: you & your boyfriend are so cute together!
> 
> Broiled_Sasquatch: billy mays > you .. sorry (;
> 
> caitlin: soo cute! & your not fat at all dont be silly!
> 
> *SKJA124: i'm so sorry i always forget your name! kat? yes? yes? i'm like 99% sure. anyway super pretty! you looked great for the wedding *
> jenny: your so cuteee ! i was totaly looking at those pictures of fb earlier xD
> 
> Pink_Belle: Sorry i dont know your name D:
> you have officialy beat wanda out for longest hair on the TB xD
> 
> Twinks&Spinks: LUCKY!
> and omg i'm so terrible with names i feel awful, whats yours again?
> 
> nicole: PLEASE tell me i didnt get your name wrong? i dont seem to know ANYBODYS name today xD
> your dogs are cute!





hahaha!!  
yeah it is Kat you were right 
thank you!! lol
okay I'm trying to remember your name right now... *sheepish grin* haha sorry!! 
let's see... mm I think it's Katie? Did I get it? Did I get it??    lol I'm srry if I didn't I have just as many problems with names as you   lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

no touching! (;








Gosh they're big.. whoops. 
Im way to lazy to resize them. sorry


----------



## Smiley.Socks

_Twinks&Spinks_ said:


> Hey guys! I noticed that I randomly drop in alot, and I'm gonna TRY to post daily on here since I used to spend hours on here xD
> Anyway, this past weekend I went to Lollapalooza, here in Chicago at Grant Park Downtown, and IT WAS THE BEST WEEKEND OF MY LIFEEEE SO FAR!!!
> Just wanted to share a tiny bit of pics from the huge bunch I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during the arctic monkeys set  that's my brother and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricky wilson from kaiser chiefs; one of the BEST shows eveeeeer!!!!!!! I <3 THEM SO MUCH! i got to meet them at the f.y.e autograph tent, he was so sweet ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOU REED! the grandfather of punk, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRYSTAL CASTLES! such a brutally amazing show! we were soaked with sweat and it was raining/chilly that day and it was STILL steamy in there! my glasses got fogged up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not rain-soaked hair...
> (that's after the crystal castles show, i was waiting in line for the porta-potties, which was ICK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peter bjorn & john! they were so nice as well



BIANCAAAAA!!
dude, you saw kaiser chiefs AND the arctic monkeys.
Elin is jealous!! 
You're really pretty too!


----------



## princesskelz

_Twinks&Spinks_ said:


> Hey guys! I noticed that I randomly drop in alot, and I'm gonna TRY to post daily on here since I used to spend hours on here xD
> Anyway, this past weekend I went to Lollapalooza, here in Chicago at Grant Park Downtown, and IT WAS THE BEST WEEKEND OF MY LIFEEEE SO FAR!!!
> Just wanted to share a tiny bit of pics from the huge bunch I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during the arctic monkeys set  that's my brother and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricky wilson from kaiser chiefs; one of the BEST shows eveeeeer!!!!!!! I <3 THEM SO MUCH! i got to meet them at the f.y.e autograph tent, he was so sweet ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOU REED! the grandfather of punk, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRYSTAL CASTLES! such a brutally amazing show! we were soaked with sweat and it was raining/chilly that day and it was STILL steamy in there! my glasses got fogged up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not rain-soaked hair...
> (that's after the crystal castles show, i was waiting in line for the porta-potties, which was ICK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peter bjorn & john! they were so nice as well


 
RUBY RUBY RUBY RUBY aahhhhaaaahhhhaaahhh Do ya do ya do ya ahhhaaahhhaaaaa
lol i was like omg when i saw the pic of Rickey!
your very pretty BTW!


----------



## life of the party

kelsi: you guys are too cute!




SKJA124 said:


> hahaha!!
> yeah it is Kat you were right
> thank you!! lol
> okay I'm trying to remember your name right now... *sheepish grin* haha sorry!!
> let's see... mm I think it's Katie? Did I get it? Did I get it??    lol I'm srry if I didn't I have just as many problems with names as you   lol



YES! you got it 
maybe we dont have as many problems as we think xD


----------



## life of the party

i heart picnik & photoboothh !






^truuuuuuth





i'm not sure if i like this one or not haha





 thats basicaly how i life mah life


----------



## DISKATER69

cindys_castle2011 said:


> no touching! (;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh they're big.. whoops.
> Im way to lazy to resize them. sorry



wow you are very good looking.  I'm trying to say that without sounding creepy.  Sorry if I did.


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> i heart picnik & photoboothh !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^truuuuuuth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure if i like this one or not haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats basicaly how i life mah life



Katie I envy you...even though Im a guy...lol.jk


----------



## JulielovesDisney

cindys_castle2011 said:


> no touching! (;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh they're big.. whoops.
> Im way to lazy to resize them. sorry


Aww..is that you and your BF?? You two are so cute together!! 



life of the party said:


> i heart picnik & photoboothh !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^truuuuuuth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure if i like this one or not haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats basicaly how i life mah life



loooooove the pics katie!! You're so gosh dang purty!


----------



## Princess victoria

life of the party said:


> i heart picnik & photoboothh !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^truuuuuuth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure if i like this one or not haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats basicaly how i life mah life



Moaner Is HOTTT. :]


----------



## StitchfansJr

Princess victoria said:


> Moaner Is HOTTT. :]


Verrrrrrrrrrrry!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

kayyyyteeeeee. i love photobucket and picnik also.


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> Katie I envy you...even though Im a guy...lol.jk


envy.. you mean worship? (; hahaha
thanks thomasss



JulielovesDisney said:


> loooooove the pics katie!! You're so gosh dang purty!


aw thanks girll!
but look who's talking! 


Princess victoria said:


> Moaner Is HOTTT. :]


 its true, not gonna lie (;
hahaha thnxxx gurlll


StitchfansJr said:


> Verrrrrrrrrrrry!


oh geez guyz your gonna make meh blush

jesse: cute!


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

life of the party said:


> Twinks&Spinks: LUCKY!
> and omg i'm so terrible with names i feel awful, whats yours again?



Haha, no worries. I haven't been here in a while so I was expecting it xD
I'm Bianca 



Smiley.Socks said:


> BIANCAAAAA!!
> dude, you saw kaiser chiefs AND the arctic monkeys.
> Elin is jealous!!
> You're really pretty too!



Thanks, it was amazing! Everyone should come to Lollapalooza at least ONCE in their life 
I'm already set on going next year: Lollapalooza 2010, August 6-8
WOOOOOO!



princesskelz said:


> RUBY RUBY RUBY RUBY aahhhhaaaahhhhaaahhh Do ya do ya do ya ahhhaaahhhaaaaa
> lol i was like omg when i saw the pic of Rickey!
> your very pretty BTW!



Ricky was soooo much fun. He REALLY knows how to work the crowd, well the whole band in general. I'd love to see them again, they're so sweet and so adorable in person, especially Ricky! I almost melted when we shook hands and I didn't let go quckly, just so I could savor the moment lmao. He signed my poster with "xx"...KISSES :O
xD


----------



## bananda

you all look great 





i dont have any more recent pictures. so my fringe is a little more grown out than it is here.


----------



## kelly7ak

wow ... everyone has such great photos!  and so photogenic ... yikes!  I hate having my picture taken.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

DISKATER69 said:


> wow you are very good looking.  I'm trying to say that without sounding creepy.  Sorry if I did.



Ha! Just a tad bit creepy. just kidding, but thanks 
btw.. whtas your name?



life of the party said:


> kelsi: you guys are too cute!



kkkaaaaattttttiiiiieeeeee, thank you! xD



JulielovesDisney said:


> Aww..is that you and your BF?? You two are so cute together!!



Yepp, thats my boyfriend. At least I know _you_ don't stalk my FB, if so.. you would've definitely knew that. There's pictures of us all over it. haha but thanks


----------



## DramaQueen

katie you're such a doll! absolutely gorge my dear 

kelsi you & your bf are too cute! and you look so pretty!!!

& bandana (eep! srry can't remember your name)  really cute pic!! 

my best friend and her bf and his friend and i went to canada's wonderland yesterday. her bf is from england and his friend was visiting from england so we thought we'd bring him, we had such a great time! 





you can actually kinda see the scar on my forehead in this one! lol 










we're making pirate faces cuz we were on a pirate boat ride lol





we got bored waiting AND HOUR AND THIRTY MINUTES for the boys to get on a roller coaster, so we took a ton of pics & videos lol.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

ahwww, Caitlin you are soooooooo freakin' pretty!!! xD

i was having just a little bit to much fun with picnik(;





















ahahaha


----------



## Princess victoria

I literally JUST got my haircut.
and this is what it looks like. :]


----------



## StitchfansJr

cindys_castle2011 said:


> ahwww, Caitlin you are soooooooo freakin' pretty!!! xD
> 
> i was having just a little bit to much fun with picnik(;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahahaha


you're so pretty, Kelsi! 


Princess victoria said:


> I literally JUST got my haircut.
> and this is what it looks like. :]


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. Queen's so pretty, too!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> I literally JUST got my haircut.
> and this is what it looks like. :]



i totally commented on this on facebook... xD

but lover, your so damn gorgous! :O!  
(if j doesnt think your gorgous... well... that boys just crazy! xD)


----------



## Princess victoria

StitchfansJr said:


> you're so pretty, Kelsi!
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. Queen's so pretty, too!


Thank you Hot Dog! xD



PosessedEeyore said:


> i totally commented on this on facebook... xD
> 
> but lover, your so damn gorgous! :O!
> (if j doesnt think your gorgous... well... that boys just crazy! xD)


Thank you loverrrr. :]
haha..well i hope he does. ;]


----------



## JulielovesDisney

DramaQueen said:


> katie you're such a doll! absolutely gorge my dear
> 
> kelsi you & your bf are too cute! and you look so pretty!!!
> 
> & bandana (eep! srry can't remember your name)  really cute pic!!
> 
> my best friend and her bf and his friend and i went to canada's wonderland yesterday. her bf is from england and his friend was visiting from england so we thought we'd bring him, we had such a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can actually kinda see the scar on my forehead in this one! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're making pirate faces cuz we were on a pirate boat ride lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got bored waiting AND HOUR AND THIRTY MINUTES for the boys to get on a roller coaster, so we took a ton of pics & videos lol.


i was totally lookin at those pics earlier on facebook... 
anywhoooooo..lol 
you're so pretty, as always! and looks like it was a fun day! your bff's bf is a cutie! 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> ahwww, Caitlin you are soooooooo freakin' pretty!!! xD
> 
> i was having just a little bit to much fun with picnik(;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahahaha


looooooove the pics kelsi!! you're preettyyy!! 



Princess victoria said:


> I literally JUST got my haircut.
> and this is what it looks like. :]



i love the new haircut victoria!! it looks really good on you!!


----------



## Princess victoria

JulielovesDisney said:


> i was totally lookin at those pics earlier on facebook...
> anywhoooooo..lol
> you're so pretty, as always! and looks like it was a fun day! your bff's bf is a cutie!
> 
> 
> looooooove the pics kelsi!! you're preettyyy!!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the new haircut victoria!! it looks really good on you!!



Thanks Julie! :]


----------



## DISKATER69

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Ha! Just a tad bit creepy. just kidding, but thanks
> btw.. whtas your name?
> 
> My name is Chris.  Sorry I tried to give a compliment without sounding creepy.  Guess it didn't work.  Oh well.   that symbol always makes me feel better.


----------



## andy.b

From today...I'm in the blue shirt.  This was the most fun I've ever had, and I've done a lot of fun things.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

DISKATER69 said:


> My name is Chris.  Sorry I tried to give a compliment without sounding creepy.  Guess it didn't work.  Oh well.   that symbol always makes me feel better.



Ha, I was joking. It wasn't creepy. It was cute!



andy.b said:


> From today...I'm in the blue shirt.  This was the most fun I've ever had, and I've done a lot of fun things.



ahh, Andy. Im sooo jealous. I've always wanted to do that


ohhhohhh & thanks julie.. and i think allison was the other one. lol.


----------



## DISKATER69

cool.  I'm off the hook.  Now I'll just sit here and look cool  That totally worked.  Nobody suspects anthing....


----------



## cindys_castle2011

xD


----------



## Darkwing Duck




----------



## DramaQueen

andy.b said:


> From today...I'm in the blue shirt.  This was the most fun I've ever had, and I've done a lot of fun things.



 wow amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm jealous
i've totally been thinking of going skydiving lately.
then i watched CSI last night and it was about a skydiving accident! 
i still want to go though


----------



## minniemouse440044

ima spam this now 
these are from 1st week of school and math class!
hahahhahaha


lunch 




theater class :]




math 





ill put more on when i get home from school.
gotta go to school noa.

peaceee


----------



## JulielovesDisney

andy.b said:


> From today...I'm in the blue shirt.  This was the most fun I've ever had, and I've done a lot of fun things.


holy sugar!! that looks amazingly fun! i'm jealous!



cindys_castle2011 said:


> xD


Great pics again Kelsi! 


Darkwing Duck said:


>


Hahahaha..shake & bake! Love it



minniemouse440044 said:


> ima spam this now
> these are from 1st week of school and math class!
> hahahhahaha
> 
> 
> lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theater class :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill put more on when i get home from school.
> gotta go to school noa.
> 
> peaceee



You're so pretty Rach!


----------



## Mrs.Musso

Princess victoria said:


> I literally JUST got my haircut.
> and this is what it looks like. :]



GORGEOUS, my dear [:


----------



## SKJA124

ok, this was me & my friend at the mall yesterday 











i'm the one on the left in both pics


----------



## Tora Millypoops

Great Pictures everyone!!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

JulielovesDisney said:


> holy sugar!! that looks amazingly fun! i'm jealous!
> 
> 
> Great pics again Kelsi!
> 
> Hahahaha..shake & bake! Love it
> 
> 
> 
> *You're so pretty Rach*!



thanks nana!!
but you are so pretty too!!!

iloveyouuuu!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

minniemouse440044 said:


> ima spam this now
> these are from 1st week of school and math class!
> hahahhahaha
> 
> 
> lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theater class :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill put more on when i get home from school.
> gotta go to school noa.
> 
> peaceee




You are soo pretty! xD

SKJA124- You are BEAUTIFUL!
Cindys_Castle- you are AMAZINGLY pretty!


This is mee... Playing some Mini Golf at the World. It was late... I was tired... but my hair is full of volume! lolz :]


----------



## KidGoofy

MickeyisBeast said:


> You are soo pretty! xD
> 
> SKJA124- You are BEAUTIFUL!
> Cindys_Castle- you are AMAZINGLY pretty!
> 
> 
> This is mee... Playing some Mini Golf at the World. It was late... I was tired... but my hair is full of volume! lolz :]


Is that the place by the Swan and Dolphin? It looks like the fairway one. I played there and beat my family but it was so tough with those huge hills. I remembered a little kid told us when we were playing"I just like to hit it hard"...lol. sorry for the rambling but I had a fun time


----------



## MickeyisBeast

KidGoofy said:


> Is that the place by the Swan and Dolphin? It looks like the fairway one. I played there and beat my family but it was so tough with those huge hills. I remembered a little kid told us when we were playing"I just like to hit it hard"...lol. sorry for the rambling but I had a fun time



Yeah, its the one across the street from the Swan and Dolphin, and yeah, the Fairway one. It was the hardest Mini golf course I've ever played on... there were so many hills and ditches and road blocks, ughh. I came in second in my family :[ Lucky you coming in first


----------



## wdwllamadancer

This is me in my dancing ensemble at British Nationals


----------



## andy.b

DramaQueen said:


> wow amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm jealous
> i've totally been thinking of going skydiving lately.
> then i watched CSI last night and it was about a skydiving accident!
> i still want to go though



Do it, do it, do it.  I've never done anything this amazing in my life, and I don't think anything will surpass it.

Here's some more.
On this one, I wasn't scared and I wasn't screaming. It's a combination of my jaw dropping and my biggest smile ever.




View from above...




All done.


----------



## Pink_Belle

Me after the piano recital tonight 
It's kinda blurry/grainy because it's from a camera phone (forgot the camera )


----------



## My Wild Love

andy.b said:


> Do it, do it, do it.  I've never done anything this amazing in my life, and I don't think anything will surpass it.
> 
> Here's some more.
> On this one, I wasn't scared and I wasn't screaming. It's a combination of my jaw dropping and my biggest smile ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from above...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done.



Holy smokes man! I'm so jealous. I have to wait until I'm 18 to go skydiving. -_-


----------



## BabyPiglet

Andy, wow. That looks incredible!


----------



## minniemouse440044

MickeyisBeast said:


> *You are soo pretty! xD*
> 
> SKJA124- You are BEAUTIFUL!
> Cindys_Castle- you are AMAZINGLY pretty!
> 
> 
> This is mee... Playing some Mini Golf at the World. It was late... I was tired... but my hair is full of volume! lolz :]



haha thanks!!
youre pretty to!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Kelsi- great pics! you're soo pretty 
Rachel- haahha. I loveee the masks! very pretty! 
Brittany- very twee! (hahahah. gotta love thesauruses. )


----------



## cindys_castle2011

MickeyisBeast said:


> Cindys_Castle- you are AMAZINGLY pretty!


Thank you very much!!
My name is Kelsi 
Whats yours??

& you all also VERY pretty.
How old are you?



minniemouse440044 said:


> ima spam this now
> these are from 1st week of school and math class!
> hahahhahaha
> 
> 
> lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theater class :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill put more on when i get home from school.
> gotta go to school noa.
> 
> peaceee



Rachel izz hella fineeeee (;



SKJA124 said:


> ok, this was me & my friend at the mall yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the one on the left in both pics



Gosh, you're pretty! Is that in Icing or Claire's?



wdwllamadancer said:


> This is me in my dancing ensemble at British Nationals



Brittany (spelled right, right?) =P
You're gawwww-gussss girl (;

Pink_Belle- also feeling very bad for not knowing your name xD
Your really pretty!! I miss playing the piano :'(

Victoria you're soooooooooooooo freakin pretty!
----------------------------------------------------------

Let me like DESTROY this thread, haha xD just kidding. but here we go!










Thats me in the center of the picture (;


----------



## cindys_castle2011

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Kelsi- great pics! you're soo pretty



haha, thanks


----------



## Princess victoria

Thanks Kelsi!
:]


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

cindys_castle2011 said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Let me like DESTROY this thread, haha xD just kidding. but here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me in the center of the picture (;



Kelsi- hahahha. very niceeee. 

---
me with my friendssss. I'm the dork in the middle/left.


----------



## DramaQueen

Cute pics everyone!!!!
Andy seriously those skydiving pics are so AMAZING!!!!!!! 
And Rachel I can't believe you''re back in school already!!!! You make that uniform look goooood. 

here's more of my best friends boyfriends visit to Canada  
one night we went out and roamed Toronto and then we went to Canada's Wonderland





how rebellious! 





i dunno how this happened but it looks neat!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

minniemouse440044 said:


> haha thanks!!
> youre pretty to!



Thanks :]



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Thank you very much!!
> *My name is Kelsi
> Whats yours??
> 
> & you all also VERY pretty.
> How old are you?*
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel izz hella fineeeee (;
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, you're pretty! Is that in Icing or Claire's?
> 
> 
> 
> Brittany (spelled right, right?) =P
> You're gawwww-gussss girl (;
> 
> Pink_Belle- also feeling very bad for not knowing your name xD
> Your really pretty!! I miss playing the piano :'(
> 
> Victoria you're soooooooooooooo freakin pretty!
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Let me like DESTROY this thread, haha xD just kidding. but here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me in the center of the picture (;



Thankss!!
Sorry, I am terrible with names :]
My name's Sara I'm only 13... almost 14... in a month or two :]


----------



## cindys_castle2011

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Kelsi- hahahha. very niceeee.
> 
> ---
> me with my friendssss. I'm the dork in the middle/left.



super duper pretttttttttty
i feel horrible, your name is like not coming to mind.....uhhhhh.. ? lol



DramaQueen said:


> Cute pics everyone!!!!
> Andy seriously those skydiving pics are so AMAZING!!!!!!!
> And Rachel I can't believe you''re back in school already!!!! You make that uniform look goooood.
> 
> here's more of my best friends boyfriends visit to Canada
> one night we went out and roamed Toronto and then we went to Canada's Wonderland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how rebellious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno how this happened but it looks neat!



Caitlin, really.. it should be a crime to be that pretty! 



MickeyisBeast said:


> Thankss!!
> Sorry, I am terrible with names :]
> My name's Sara I'm only 13... almost 14... in a month or two :]



Ohhh, I just turned 16 like last sunday 
but nice to meet you!!

I've been going through my old photobucket account. gahh, I've forgotten about like alllll of these xD





ha, Tom; there's my 'cute' puppy you saw.


----------



## wdwllamadancer

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Brittany- very twee! (hahahah. gotta love thesauruses. )



haha thanks, good word 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Brittany (spelled right, right?) =P
> You're gawwww-gussss girl (;



yes, you got it. hehe and thanks, you are so pretty as well.


----------



## PigletGurl

*woah thers soo many to quote lol 
um so im just gonna do this page and the page before lol 
sorry if i missed you  

woof. so here we go...
hopefully i wont space out before im done wit this lol*



cindys_castle2011 said:


> xD



*wow, have such a pretty face *



Darkwing Duck said:


>



*hawt  ;D*



minniemouse440044 said:


> ima spam this now
> these are from 1st week of school and math class!
> hahahhahaha
> 
> 
> lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theater class :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill put more on when i get home from school.
> gotta go to school noa.
> 
> peaceee


*
rachel, uve got such awesome hair and smile, hahah so cute *



SKJA124 said:


> ok, this was me & my friend at the mall yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the one on the left in both pics



*simply stunning.*



MickeyisBeast said:


> You are soo pretty! xD
> 
> SKJA124- You are BEAUTIFUL!
> Cindys_Castle- you are AMAZINGLY pretty!
> 
> 
> This is mee... Playing some Mini Golf at the World. It was late... I was tired... but my hair is full of volume! lolz :]


*
thats looks like so much fun. and ure hair is aweshum ;D*



wdwllamadancer said:


> This is me in my dancing ensemble at British Nationals



*haha thats too awesome*



andy.b said:


> Do it, do it, do it.  I've never done anything this amazing in my life, and I don't think anything will surpass it.
> 
> Here's some more.
> On this one, I wasn't scared and I wasn't screaming. It's a combination of my jaw dropping and my biggest smile ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from above...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done.


*
totally sweet!*



Pink_Belle said:


> Me after the piano recital tonight
> It's kinda blurry/grainy because it's from a camera phone (forgot the camera )



*aww *


----------



## PigletGurl

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Kelsi- hahahha. very niceeee.
> 
> ---
> me with my friendssss. I'm the dork in the middle/left.


*
that tongue thing is so cool lol and ure so pretty*



DramaQueen said:


> Cute pics everyone!!!!
> Andy seriously those skydiving pics are so AMAZING!!!!!!!
> And Rachel I can't believe you''re back in school already!!!! You make that uniform look goooood.
> 
> here's more of my best friends boyfriends visit to Canada
> one night we went out and roamed Toronto and then we went to Canada's Wonderland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how rebellious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno how this happened but it looks neat!



*beautiful as always *



cindys_castle2011 said:


> super duper pretttttttttty
> i feel horrible, your name is like not coming to mind.....uhhhhh.. ? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin, really.. it should be a crime to be that pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, I just turned 16 like last sunday
> but nice to meet you!!
> 
> I've been going through my old photobucket account. gahh, I've forgotten about like alllll of these xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, Tom; there's my 'cute' puppy you saw.





*pretty again lol *
*
whew i made it!*
*
for those who dont know, this is my boyfriend scott <3*


 



*random pic in DCA lol *


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

W O O T. i dont have  a camera XD. but here is something that looks like me:


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

OK. heres me :|


----------



## StitchfansJr

AstroAlphamatt said:


> OK. heres me :|


See, I told you. You're not ugly!


----------



## DramaQueen

PigletGurl said:


> *
> that tongue thing is so cool lol and ure so pretty*
> 
> 
> 
> *beautiful as always *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pretty again lol *
> *
> whew i made it!*
> *
> for those who dont know, this is my boyfriend scott <3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *random pic in DCA lol *



so pretty wanda!
is your BF puerto rican as well?


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

y'all are so gorgeous!

and well....heres me being me


----------



## PigletGurl

DramaQueen said:


> so pretty wanda!
> is your BF puerto rican as well?


*
thank you!

actually hes american  woot!

meaning i get to speak my favorite language when im around him*


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

cindys_castle2011 said:


> s*uper duper pretttttttttty
> i feel horrible, your name is like not coming to mind.....uhhhhh.. ? lol
> *
> 
> 
> Caitlin, really.. it should be a crime to be that pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, I just turned 16 like last sunday
> but nice to meet you!!
> 
> I've been going through my old photobucket account. gahh, I've forgotten about like alllll of these xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, Tom; there's my 'cute' puppy you saw.



Thanks Kelsi 
and it's nicole 
and very pretty 
 


PigletGurl said:


> *
> that tongue thing is so cool lol and ure so pretty*
> 
> 
> 
> *beautiful as always *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pretty again lol *
> *
> whew i made it!*
> *
> for those who dont know, this is my boyfriend scott <3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *random pic in DCA lol *



Thanks Wanda! I love it haha.
You and your bf are soo cute together!


----------



## Spongeblair

*I'm baaaaaackkk *


----------



## Spongeblair




----------



## AstroAlphamatt

lol nice ^^


----------



## bananda

you all look great. 
SnowyJingleBells (sorry, i dont know your name) you have amazing eyes.
♫♥MickeyManda♥♫ i love your glasses.


i finally took some new photos  on friday while i was in my car parked on the street, waiting for the parking lot to open.










and this one isn't me (obviously) but i want to share a bit of where i live with you. so here is north beach at sunset.


----------



## Mrs.Musso

Spongeblair said:


>



cuttte.
loving the shades


----------



## minniemouse440044

PigletGurl said:


> *woah thers soo many to quote lol
> um so im just gonna do this page and the page before lol
> sorry if i missed you
> 
> woof. so here we go...
> hopefully i wont space out before im done wit this lol*
> 
> 
> 
> *wow, have such a pretty face *
> 
> 
> 
> *hawt  ;D*
> 
> 
> *
> rachel, uve got such awesome hair and smile, hahah so cute *
> 
> 
> 
> *simply stunning.*
> 
> 
> *
> thats looks like so much fun. and ure hair is aweshum ;D*
> 
> 
> 
> *haha thats too awesome*
> 
> 
> *
> totally sweet!*
> 
> 
> 
> *aww *



awh thanks wanda!
that means a lot to me


----------



## jbcheerchick93




----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

jbcheerchick93 said:


>



pretttyy picture LOVE the quote!


----------



## Joisey

[/QUOTE]


I know this probably sounds weird, but when I saw your picture I was like damn you could be the little sister I never had.


Here is a Senior Picture of me from 2008 to show ya what I mean.


----------



## princesskelz

Joisey: your beautiful! do you go to University of Maryland? 

Wanda: Beautiful as always. You and your BF are so cute together!

Spongeblair: sorry i always forget your name!! Very cute! How was your 4 weeks in Walt Disney World??







Me at Dutch Wonderland with my little cousins. Adam my cousin with Autism is in the white shirt! <3


----------



## Joisey

princesskelz said:


> Joisey: your beautiful! do you go to University of Maryland?
> 
> Wanda: Beautiful as always. You and your BF are so cute together!
> 
> Spongeblair: sorry i always forget your name!! Very cute! How was your 4 weeks in Walt Disney World??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at Dutch Wonderland with my little cousins. Adam my cousin with Autism is in the white shirt! <3


 Thank You princesskelz. I actually attend Towson University. What a great picture. Wow, I haven't been to Dutch Wonderland in ages.


----------



## princesskelz

Joisey said:


> Thank You princesskelz. I actually attend Towson University.


 Thanks! Ahhhh my good friend is getting ready to go to Towson. its a really nice school. i may go there for college but idk yet. i live in Maryland. 45 minutes away from Towson in Bel Air.


----------



## Joisey

princesskelz said:


> Thanks! Ahhhh my good friend is getting ready to go to Towson. its a really nice school. i may go there for college but idk yet. i live in Maryland. 45 minutes away from Towson in Bel Air.


I would highly recommend Towson. It is a great school. I actually only live here during school though. I am from New Jersey.


----------



## jobrosx0disney

Darkwing Duck said:


> lol yea that's at Old Town



wow that really ironic 

heres a new one of me


----------



## MickeyisBeast

PigletGurl said:


> *woah thers soo many to quote lol
> um so im just gonna do this page and the page before lol
> sorry if i missed you
> 
> woof. so here we go...
> hopefully i wont space out before im done wit this lol*
> 
> 
> 
> *wow, have such a pretty face *
> 
> 
> 
> *hawt  ;D*
> 
> 
> *
> rachel, uve got such awesome hair and smile, hahah so cute *
> 
> 
> 
> *simply stunning.*
> 
> 
> *
> thats looks like so much fun. and ure hair is aweshum ;D*
> 
> 
> 
> *haha thats too awesome*
> 
> 
> *
> totally sweet!*
> 
> 
> 
> *aww *



Yeaaa it was supper fun! And thankks! :] 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> super duper pretttttttttty
> i feel horrible, your name is like not coming to mind.....uhhhhh.. ? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin, really.. it should be a crime to be that pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohhh, I just turned 16 like last sunday
> but nice to meet you!!*
> 
> I've been going through my old photobucket account. gahh, I've forgotten about like alllll of these xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, Tom; there's my 'cute' puppy you saw.




Happy Belated Birthday! :]
Nice to meet you too!


----------



## minniemouse440044

best weekend ever 
another good one next weekend next week


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

bananda said:


> you all look great.
> _* SnowyJingleBells (sorry, i dont know your name) you have amazing eyes.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one isn't me (obviously) but i want to share a bit of where i live with you. so here is north beach at sunset.



Thanksss  and you're really pretty 



minniemouse440044 said:


> best weekend ever
> another good one next weekend next week



Gorgeous Rachel!


----------



## minniemouse440044

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Thanksss  and you're really pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Rachel!



thanks nicole!!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

♫♥MickeyManda♥♫;33183728 said:
			
		

> pretttyy picture LOVE the quote!



thank youuu!!
thee was a bit more to the quote but it didnt fit. it said if you give 100% in life then you come away happy, or something like that. 



Joisey said:


> I know this probably sounds weird, but when I saw your picture I was like damn you could be the little sister I never had.
> 
> 
> Here is a Senior Picture of me from 2008 to show ya what I mean.



wow. now i see, thats crazy. we really could be related!



minniemouse440044 said:


> best weekend ever
> another good one next weekend next week



aaahhh sooo pretty glostickssss <3


----------



## Joisey

jbcheerchick93 said:


> thank youuu!!
> thee was a bit more to the quote but it didnt fit. it said if you give 100% in life then you come away happy, or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> wow. now i see, thats crazy. we really could be related!
> 
> 
> 
> aaahhh sooo pretty glostickssss <3


Yep, weird. When I saw that picture I was like OMG she looks like me a couple of years ago.


----------



## bananda

SnowyJingleBells said:


> *Thanksss  and you're really pretty*
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Rachel!



your welcome 
and thanks


----------



## Spongeblair

Mrs.Musso said:


> cuttte.
> loving the shades



*thanksss *


----------



## StitchfansJr

Spongeblair said:


>


I have sunglasses like that except they're white and plastic. xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

jbcheerchick93 said:


> thank youuu!!
> thee was a bit more to the quote but it didnt fit. it said if you give 100% in life then you come away happy, or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> wow. now i see, thats crazy. we really could be related!
> 
> 
> 
> aaahhh sooo pretty glostickssss <3



THANKS GIRL!
youre a babe


----------



## inlalaland

Everyone is gorgeous as always!! =DD


----------



## EyoreFANS12

^^ your so pretty!

I went golfing 




I didnt golf much just fooled around with the golfcarts.





The group at the beach.


----------



## KidGoofy

EyoreFANS12 said:


> ^^ your so pretty!
> 
> I went golfing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt golf much just fooled around with the golfcarts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group at the beach.


thats what you call a beach?...lol

sorry if it sounded rude...I was only kidding and wanted it to sound like a joke...but didnt sound like it there


----------



## Darkwing Duck

after football/backyard wrestling


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Joisey said:


> Yep, weird. When I saw that picture I was like OMG she looks like me a couple of years ago.



haha before i edited that picture, i looked even more like your pic. its crazzzy



minniemouse440044 said:


> THANKS GIRL!
> youre a babe



yessshh!!!
your welcome daaaahling ;D


----------



## ginnygirl102

JulielovesDisney said:


> thank you!! =)
> and you're so dang purty! (a random southern accent..lol)
> 
> 
> aww wanda!! you two are cute together!!



Thanks Nana!!! that's a really late thanks...but I haven't been on haha

Everybody on the DIS is so dang AMAZING-LOOKING!!! 







ok SOOO I got a new MAC from school and well I chose ONE picture out of the billion I took


----------



## Pearls

in vegas! 
lol, not that you can tell from these pictures.. 
just bored and messing around while my parents are off gambling.


----------



## metsluva57

everyone is soo pretty! 

here are some from 2 nights ago at the hotel in PA (and yeah my hair is naturally curly like that. i don't do anything to it lol)-




peaaace. haha. i was bored 




jason mraz shirt! 




flat screen tv  haha









sorry they're soo big! too lazy to edit.


----------



## KidGoofy

Towards kelly just forgot to quote it.
beast...I wanted a Toca shirt but they sold out of my size. So I got a hoodie and poster ...lol


----------



## metsluva57

KidGoofy said:


> Towards kelly just forgot to quote it.
> beast...I wanted a Toca shirt but they sold out of my size. So I got a hoodie and poster ...lol



haha niceee. they had a hoodie? i didn't see that lol.
i hardly had any money so all i could buy was a t-shirt for $35. haha
everything at jones beach is a rip-off.


----------



## KidGoofy

metsluva57 said:


> haha niceee. they had a hoodie? i didn't see that lol.
> i hardly had any money so all i could buy was a t-shirt for $35. haha
> everything at jones beach is a rip-off.


all the shirts were $25 and under at PNC and the hoodie was $50. Did you see the Bootie Call booty shorts/underwear...lol


----------



## metsluva57

KidGoofy said:


> all the shirts were $25 and under at PNC and the hoodie was $50. Did you see the Bootie Call booty shorts/underwear...lol



i wish stuff here was that cheap. lol
and yes i did (x lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

The whole Booty Call shorts/panties thing reminded me of some panties I saw at a concert last year. 

It was at a Gary Allan concert, and they had "Learning How to Bend" on the back of the panties. ha xD

Thats one of his songs, but it's TOTALLY nothing to do with that, it's actually a very sweet song believe it or not. lol.

pictchaaaaaaa time


----------



## life of the party

paula: your so pretty  & i must say i DO enjoy your monkey 

kelly: your hair got so long! its really pretty  , i love it curly like that !

kelsi: your so cute ! and your purttyyy ! xD C:


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Pearls- You are soo pretty! I loveee your eyes!
Kelly- OMG. Your hair is awesome. Very pretty 
Kelsi- super duper prettyyy 
--


----------



## cindys_castle2011

life of the party said:


> kelsi: your so cute ! and your purttyyy ! xD C:



kaaaaaaatieeee, ahwww you make me blush!! ha xD



SnowyJingleBells said:


> Kelsi- super duper prettyyy
> --



ohhhhh emmm geeee! Nicole you are just soooo cute, I love stalking these FB pictchaaas. 

------------------------------






ohhh yeahh, I'm TOTALLY getting my contacts next week cause I HATE wearing my glasses. And I'm getting regular and then BRIGHT blue! I can't wait to see how it looks!!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

cindys_castle2011 said:


> kaaaaaaatieeee, ahwww you make me blush!! ha xD
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhh emmm geeee! Nicole you are just soooo cute, I love stalking these FB pictchaaas.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh yeahh, I'm TOTALLY getting my contacts next week cause I HATE wearing my glasses. And I'm getting regular and then BRIGHT blue! I can't wait to see how it looks!!



hahaha thanks kelsi 
and super duper pretty, as alwayss 
and woot!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

I killed the thread...




​


----------



## K-Shong99

terrible picture:






i am not sure if anyone really cares, but these are some pictures i took at RAW.
they're kinda blurry:




that's big show, chris jericho, randy orton, john cena, and the lumberjacks from the match.





that's evan bourne and the miz.





and this one is really bad quality, but it's dx.
i tried to make it smaller so it wouldn't look so bad.

i have more, but i won't bore you.
XD


----------



## princesskelz

Kayla your beautiful!
the Big Show is HUGE compared to TV XD
i really wish my cousin still worked for the WWE i would love to meet CM Punk


----------



## K-Shong99

princesskelz said:


> Kayla your beautiful!
> the Big Show is HUGE compared to TV XD
> i really wish my cousin still worked for the WWE i would love to meet CM Punk



aww.
thank you.

and yeah.
big show is a BEAST!

and your cousin worked in wwe?
that is awesome!
but as for cm punk... not so awesome.
lol.
now jeff on the other hand... he's awesome.
XD


----------



## KidGoofy

K-Shong99 said:


> terrible picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not sure if anyone really cares, but these are some pictures i took at RAW.
> they're kinda blurry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's big show, chris jericho, randy orton, john cena, and the lumberjacks from the match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's evan bourne and the miz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is really bad quality, but it's dx.
> i tried to make it smaller so it wouldn't look so bad.
> 
> i have more, but i won't bore you.
> XD


Very pretty pic...and The Miz is the MAN!!!! lol. I only like him because he was so cool with the Real World/Road Rules Challenges. He was hilarious


----------



## Darkwing Duck

K-Shong99 said:


> terrible picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not sure if anyone really cares, but these are some pictures i took at RAW.
> they're kinda blurry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's big show, chris jericho, randy orton, john cena, and the lumberjacks from the match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's evan bourne and the miz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is really bad quality, but it's dx.
> i tried to make it smaller so it wouldn't look so bad.
> 
> i have more, but i won't bore you.
> XD



DX haha I'm lovin the pics


----------



## Darkwing Duck

backyard wrestling pics


----------



## life of the party

kelsi: yourr too cutee , & pretty! 

nicole: hah cutee ! & wow your eyes look so cool in that one pic 

kayla: really pretty & you dont look like a girl who's into wrestling hahaha
darwingduck: intense. haha


----------



## life of the party




----------



## SKJA124

life of the party said:


>



awww katie you're gowgeouss!


----------



## princesskelz

K-Shong99 said:


> aww.
> thank you.
> 
> and yeah.
> big show is a BEAST!
> 
> and your cousin worked in wwe?
> that is awesome!
> but as for cm punk... not so awesome.
> lol.
> now jeff on the other hand... he's awesome.
> XD


 
yeah he got layed off a few months ago. it SUCKED!


----------



## SKJA124

MickeyisBeast said:


> You are soo pretty! xD
> 
> SKJA124- You are BEAUTIFUL!
> Cindys_Castle- you are AMAZINGLY pretty!
> 
> 
> This is mee... Playing some Mini Golf at the World. It was late... I was tired... but my hair is full of volume! lolz :]





cindys_castle2011 said:


> Thank you very much!!
> My name is Kelsi
> Whats yours??
> 
> & you all also VERY pretty.
> How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel izz hella fineeeee (;
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, you're pretty! Is that in Icing or Claire's?
> 
> 
> 
> Brittany (spelled right, right?) =P
> You're gawwww-gussss girl (;
> 
> Pink_Belle- also feeling very bad for not knowing your name xD
> Your really pretty!! I miss playing the piano :'(
> 
> Victoria you're soooooooooooooo freakin pretty!
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Let me like DESTROY this thread, haha xD just kidding. but here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me in the center of the picture (;





PigletGurl said:


> *woah thers soo many to quote lol
> um so im just gonna do this page and the page before lol
> sorry if i missed you
> 
> woof. so here we go...
> hopefully i wont space out before im done wit this lol*
> 
> 
> 
> *wow, have such a pretty face *
> 
> 
> 
> *hawt  ;D*
> 
> 
> *
> rachel, uve got such awesome hair and smile, hahah so cute *
> 
> 
> 
> *simply stunning.*
> 
> 
> *
> thats looks like so much fun. and ure hair is aweshum ;D*
> 
> 
> 
> *haha thats too awesome*
> 
> 
> *
> totally sweet!*
> 
> 
> 
> *aww *






awww thanks everyone!<3


I can't quote everybody   but ohhh my lord let's see.....

kelsi- you look GORGEOUS!!! you have such pretty eyes!  
kayla- you are sooo pretty!!! I am jealous of the cute bangs [as shown in my pictures, I had a little mishap xD hahaha!]
Rosie- you are so cute!  I love that picture!
Pearls- [sorry I don't know your name! lol]  what can i say? you're a stunnah. 
kelly- haha your pictures are so adorable. you have such pretty hair!
wanda- you don't need me to say it for you. sooo pretty.   and scott...those big baby blues?? yeah  hahaha. to die for every time. xD

oh yeah and it was claire's.   just puttin' that there.


----------



## disneychick2721

everyones beautiful/handsome.

my hair is shorter and brown since i last posted a picture.


----------



## Mandy91

disneychick2721 said:


> everyones beautiful/handsome.
> 
> my hair is shorter and brown since i last posted a picture.



Woo Karaaa's amazingly gorgeous! 
All those creepers following you around. xD


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> paula: your so pretty  & i must say i DO enjoy your monkey
> *
> kelly: your hair got so long! its really pretty  , i love it curly like that !*
> 
> kelsi: your so cute ! and your purttyyy ! xD C:


thanks 
i'm getting it cut soon.



SnowyJingleBells said:


> Pearls- You are soo pretty! I loveee your eyes!
> *Kelly- OMG. Your hair is awesome. Very pretty *
> Kelsi- super duper prettyyy
> --



thanks!
and your soo pretty!



SKJA124 said:


> awww thanks everyone!<3
> 
> 
> I can't quote everybody   but ohhh my lord let's see.....
> 
> kelsi- you look GORGEOUS!!! you have such pretty eyes!
> kayla- you are sooo pretty!!! I am jealous of the cute bangs [as shown in my pictures, I had a little mishap xD hahaha!]
> Rosie- you are so cute!  I love that picture!
> Pearls- [sorry I don't know your name! lol]  what can i say? you're a stunnah.
> *kelly- haha your pictures are so adorable. you have such pretty hair!*
> wanda- you don't need me to say it for you. sooo pretty.   and scott...those big baby blues?? yeah  hahaha. to die for every time. xD
> 
> oh yeah and it was claire's.   just puttin' that there.



thank youuu


----------



## PigletGurl

*dress + converse = *


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


>



Katie You're so cute. If anyone's opinion matters it's an opinion made by you. Oh Katie you're so cute. Don't tell LisaNova she'll be pissed.

lol...next time Ill sing it to you...lol


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

life of the party said:


> kelsi: yourr too cutee , & pretty!
> 
> * nicole: hah cutee ! & wow your eyes look so cool in that one pic *
> 
> kayla: really pretty & you dont look like a girl who's into wrestling hahaha
> darwingduck: intense. haha





life of the party said:


>



Thankies Katie 
and goshhh, could you get any prettier? 
 


metsluva57 said:


> thanks
> i'm getting it cut soon.
> 
> 
> 
> *thanks!
> and your soo pretty!*
> 
> 
> 
> thank youuu


Thanks Kelly


----------



## StitchfansJr




----------



## SnowyJingleBells

StitchfansJr said:


>



Aaaaallllliiiiieeeee is pretttyyyyyyy


----------



## disneychick2721

Mandy91 said:


> Woo Karaaa's amazingly gorgeous!
> All those creepers following you around. xD



thank you best friend.
oh those creepers.<3
xD


----------



## imabrat

I dunno why, but I like these. I wasn't trying to be artistic, I'm just a really bad photographer and can't handle cameras that well. Yes, I know I look dazed and confused.  No quotes pls. 


ooooooh woops! hold on.


----------



## PigletGurl

imabrat said:


> I dunno why, but I like these. I wasn't trying to be artistic, I'm just a really bad photographer and can't handle cameras that well. Yes, I know I look dazed and confused.  No quotes pls.
> 
> 
> ooooooh woops! hold on.



*I can't see anything.*


----------



## cindys_castle2011

1/4 of my boxers 
Milly!


----------



## imabrat

Ok. Kelsi you're super pretty!


----------



## I Am What I Am




----------



## K-Shong99

just me goofing off.


----------



## StitchfansJr

K-Shong99 said:


> just me goofing off.


I love your hair, Kayla! It's a cute hairstyle


----------



## disney100666

quality isn't the best, sorry dears. gotta love webcams.


----------



## Cassidy

Me and my friend Austen. 
This was taken last thursday, and if you notice my lip is swollen, I got hit in the face with a frisbee


----------



## BillsFanGabe

Hey whats up everyone! I'm Gabe and I'm new to the DISboards and I was going to post a pic of myself but for some reason I can't, so if anyone knows how to do that could ya leave a reply for me alright thanks.


----------



## StitchfansJr

BillsFanGabe said:


> Hey whats up everyone! I'm Gabe and I'm new to the DISboards and I was going to post a pic of myself but for some reason I can't, so if anyone knows how to do that could ya leave a reply for me alright thanks.


Go to tinypic.com, upload the picture and paste the BB code link


----------



## life of the party

thanks guys!
everyone is pretty/ handsome  !



KidGoofy said:


> Katie You're so cute. If anyone's opinion matters it's an opinion made by you. Oh Katie you're so cute. Don't tell LisaNova she'll be pissed.
> 
> lol...next time Ill sing it to you...lol


tom wins best reply ! 
ahaha you have toooo ! get that stupid computer/webcam working!



BillsFanGabe said:


> Hey whats up everyone! I'm Gabe and I'm new to the DISboards and I was going to post a pic of myself but for some reason I can't, so if anyone knows how to do that could ya leave a reply for me alright thanks.


you need ten posts


----------



## BillsFanGabe

life of the party said:


> thanks guys!
> everyone is pretty/ handsome  !
> 
> 
> tom wins best reply !
> ahaha you have toooo ! get that stupid computer/webcam working!
> 
> 
> you need ten posts



so i gotta post 10 things, alright cool thanks


----------



## Fatphil32

Chocolate syrup all over my face haha







For all you British people, I'm wearing a JLS sweatshirt in this pic hahaha


----------



## CastawayJ

I did that game, my face didn't get messy at all AND I won

but I threw up in the 3rd round of the 3rd game (we are talking about ship factor with your first pic... right?)


----------



## Fatphil32

CastawayJ said:


> I did that game, my face didn't get messy at all AND I won
> 
> but I threw up in the 3rd round of the 3rd game (we are talking about ship factor with your first pic... right?)



lol my group won too.. And yeah ship factor. The third round was freaking sick, but I toughed it out. Did they have you do the bonus round?


----------



## imabrat

Everyone looks great!
Alrighty tighty, I got some pictures. I got my first "real" (as in a salon) haircut after chemo yesterday. It took almost 1 1/2 years, and it doesn't look much different, but idc. 










I'm super happy because I was starting to grow a mullet. (D: ) I have a style now! I know some people were bugging me to put up pictures. (*ahemcoughcoughjennyahemcoughcough*)


----------



## life of the party

everyone looks great
minus john

sonya your toooo cute  !
i love your hair , it grew fast!
i really really like it straight !


----------



## Fatphil32

life of the party said:


> everyone looks great
> minus john



why i oughtaa...


----------



## minniemouse440044

eh john, that doesnt look like chocolateee, ifyoucatchmydrift.

hahaha jusskiddinn


nd kAt13 i lyk t0t@lly  @gr33 wit yew,
errbudy hur luks gr8t


----------



## stitchgonecrazy

everyone is so pretty =] yumm




like awhile ago oh yeah i'm the one with dark brown hair 




and again awhile ago last year i think(i have long hair now) we did this for a joke =]  on the tube


----------



## PosessedEeyore

imabrat said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Alrighty tighty, I got some pictures. I got my first "real" (as in a salon) haircut after chemo yesterday. It took almost 1 1/2 years, and it doesn't look much different, but idc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super happy because I was starting to grow a mullet. (D: ) I have a style now! I know some people were bugging me to put up pictures. (*ahemcoughcoughjennyahemcoughcough*)



i freakinn love your hair like that. it looks so good strait!


----------



## laurenluvsdisney

imabrat said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Alrighty tighty, I got some pictures. I got my first "real" (as in a salon) haircut after chemo yesterday. It took almost 1 1/2 years, and it doesn't look much different, but idc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super happy because I was starting to grow a mullet. (D: ) I have a style now! I know some people were bugging me to put up pictures. (*ahemcoughcoughjennyahemcoughcough*)




Very pretty!! and i LOOOOVE your hair it looks really perty!!


----------



## CastawayJ

Fatphil32 said:


> lol my group won too.. And yeah ship factor. The third round was freaking sick, but I toughed it out. Did they have you do the bonus round?


Bonus round?

and what did you have in yours?


----------



## Fatphil32

CastawayJ said:


> Bonus round?
> 
> and what did you have in yours?



Yea the bonus round was basically the third round, but it was whoever could get the most on their plate. It was gross because a kid threw up in the dish lol.

And we did I think you're a friend of mine on FB? If so, just go to my videos and you can watch it lol. I've got a video of the first and second round.


----------



## CastawayJ

we didn't have plates

they blended

salsa
blue jello
vanilla ice cream
honey mustard
pickles
chocoate ice cream
carmel
catsup
chixken fingers
pizza crust
mayo
grapes
grape stems
more salsa
smoothie mix
marshmellos


----------



## PigletGurl

disney100666 said:


> quality isn't the best, sorry dears. gotta love webcams.


*
very pretty *



Cassidy said:


> Me and my friend Austen.
> This was taken last thursday, and if you notice my lip is swollen, I got hit in the face with a frisbee



*aww, youre so cute *

[QUOTE=imabrat;33282367]Everyone looks great!
Alrighty tighty, I got some pictures. I got my first "real" (as in a salon) haircut after chemo yesterday. It took almost 1 1/2 years, and it doesn't look much different, but idc. 










I'm super happy because I was starting to grow a mullet. (D: ) I have a style now! I know some people were bugging me to put up pictures. (*ahemcoughcoughjennyahemcoughcough*)[/QUOTE]

*youre hair is awesome.*

_*my friiend and i on ooVoo, notice i rarely wear my hair this way, i dun even know if it looks good lol *_



 



*and my new dress + converse *


----------



## BabyPiglet

imabrat said:


> Everyone looks great!
> Alrighty tighty, I got some pictures. I got my first "real" (as in a salon) haircut after chemo yesterday. It took almost 1 1/2 years, and it doesn't look much different, but idc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super happy because I was starting to grow a mullet. (D: ) I have a style now! I know some people were bugging me to put up pictures. (*ahemcoughcoughjennyahemcoughcough*)


Woah! Sonya, you look so grown up with that hair! I love it! How long did it take you to straighten it?


----------



## imabrat

Thanks Katie, Sophie, Wanda, Lauren, and Jenny! Jenny, it took me a good hour or so to get it THAT straight.


----------



## Fatphil32

CastawayJ said:


> we didn't have plates
> 
> they blended
> 
> salsa
> blue jello
> vanilla ice cream
> honey mustard
> pickles
> chocoate ice cream
> carmel
> catsup
> chixken fingers
> pizza crust
> mayo
> grapes
> grape stems
> more salsa
> smoothie mix
> marshmellos



Wow lol.. we had maybe half that.


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo

everybody here is either beautiful or handsome, depending on your gender. 

my hair's grow out since i posted a picture last.




i'm lying on the floor at my nanny's.




i forget where i took this.


----------



## minniemouse440044

HOMECOMING DRESS


----------



## cindys_castle2011

minniemouse440044 said:


> HOMECOMING DRESS



OHHHEMMMMGEEEE
Rachel is fiiiine xD

I need to go start looking for mine, but our homecoming game is the day before Halloween this year, so I'm thinking the dance will probably be costumes.

I can't wait till prom dress shopping though!!


----------



## ginnygirl102

OMG Everyone on the DIS is HAWT!!!! 

Jaderz-Your eyes are SO PRETTY!!! <3

Kelsi-YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL! 

Wanda-I would KILL for your hair!!  You're so pretty!! 

Rachel-CUTE! dress!!!   You gonna look HOT at homecoming 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -










Ok so I have blue hair in the first one because of a carnival at my school...and the second one was in Latin class today...I was bored and I straightened my hair so I wanted to take pictures


----------



## minniemouse440044

cindys_castle2011 said:


> *OHHHEMMMMGEEEE
> Rachel is fiiiine xD
> 
> I need to go start looking for mine, but our homecoming game is the day before Halloween this year, so I'm thinking the dance will probably be costumes.*
> I can't wait till prom dress shopping though!!



THANKS KELSI!
your so cute!
i got my dress at ross for 25 bucks 
BArGAIN SHOPPING!






ginnygirl102 said:


> OMG Everyone on the DIS is HAWT!!!!
> 
> Jaderz-Your eyes are SO PRETTY!!! <3
> 
> Kelsi-YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Wanda-I would KILL for your hair!!  You're so pretty!!
> 
> *Rachel-CUTE! dress!!!   You gonna look HOT at homecoming *- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I have blue hair in the first one because of a carnival at my school...and the second one was in Latin class today...I was bored and I straightened my hair so I wanted to take pictures



thanksthanksthanksthanks!
now all i need is a date?!
i asked tom if he could fly down here and be my date 
hahaha

and i want to put pink streaks in next summah thatd be hawt!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

ginnygirl102 said:


> Ok so I have blue hair in the first one because of a carnival at my school...and the second one was in Latin class today...I was bored and I straightened my hair so I wanted to take pictures



oh goodness! I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you, smiling. You are SOOO pretty! *jealous here*


----------



## ginnygirl102

minniemouse440044 said:


> THANKS KELSI!
> your so cute!
> i got my dress at ross for 25 bucks
> BArGAIN SHOPPING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanksthanksthanksthanks!
> now all i need is a date?!
> i asked tom if he could fly down here and be my date
> hahaha
> 
> and i want to put pink streaks in next summah thatd be hawt!



Tom should do that...it would be like SO AWESOME!!!  Mine were just spray on streaks...but they still count!!!


cindys_castle2011 said:


> oh goodness! I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you, smiling. You are SOOO pretty! *jealous here*



Hahaha thanks!!!!!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells




----------



## Cassidy

ginnygirl102 said:


> OMG Everyone on the DIS is HAWT!!!!
> 
> Jaderz-Your eyes are SO PRETTY!!! <3
> 
> Kelsi-YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Wanda-I would KILL for your hair!!  You're so pretty!!
> 
> Rachel-CUTE! dress!!!   You gonna look HOT at homecoming
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I have blue hair in the first one because of a carnival at my school...and the second one was in Latin class today...I was bored and I straightened my hair so I wanted to take pictures


Oh my goodness, you're stunning.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Cassidy said:


> Oh my goodness, you're stunning.


----------



## life of the party

Fatphil32 said:


> why i oughtaa...


worship me? i know.


RACHEL YOUR HOTTTT !

kelsi: yerr purdyy, gurlll (;
ginnygirl102: awesomeee hair!
nicole: thats so pretty!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Katie: Thanks  It took soo many tries haha


----------



## CastawayJ

http://www.facebook.com/photos/?ref...bal&view=global&subj=1190670532&id=1535585008

me after a "game" on the dis cruise

if sarah pulls out a blender... run


----------



## The COH

ok i've decided to share a couple of me. 
Here are some of my senior pictures. (the quality is kindof sucky because i took a picture off the computer)


----------



## JulielovesDisney

EVERYONE IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!! 

I'm waiting for my sis-in-law to put up pics from our recent WDW trip..but here's one from my cell phone. The quality is bad..but it'll have to do for now. 
It's my sis-in-law's twin, me, and my brother chowing down on the Kitchen Sink at Beaches & Cream


----------



## My Wild Love

The COH said:


> ok i've decided to share a couple of me.
> Here are some of my senior pictures. (the quality is kindof sucky because i took a picture off the computer)



Pretty, I love your hair! I might be mistaken but did you used to post under a different user name??


----------



## The COH

My Wild Love said:


> Pretty, I love your hair! I might be mistaken but did you used to post under a different user name??



Thanks. yeah i was here like 4 years ago. I forget that name. So when i found out i was going to disney again, i made a new account.


----------



## My Wild Love

The COH said:


> Thanks. yeah i was here like 4 years ago. I forget that name. So when i found out i was going to disney again, i made a new account.



Oh okay, You kinda look like a user that used to post under star struck dancer or something like that. I don't think that was from four years ago though. Anyway, Welcome back, I'm Kat!


----------



## The COH

My Wild Love said:


> Oh okay, You kinda look like a user that used to post under star struck dancer or something like that. I don't think that was from four years ago though. Anyway, Welcome back, I'm Kat!



That was my username! Maybe i was here longer then i rememer. lol 

Thanks. 

I'm Ashley by the way. i dont think i ever said my name anywhere.


----------



## ginnygirl102

Cassidy said:


> Oh my goodness, you're stunning.


Aww well thank you 



SnowyJingleBells said:


>


Thanks



life of the party said:


> worship me? i know.
> 
> 
> RACHEL YOUR HOTTTT !
> 
> kelsi: yerr purdyy, gurlll (;
> *ginnygirl102: awesomeee hair!*
> nicole: thats so pretty!



 Thanksssss!


----------



## DramaQueen

my kitty legit PUNCHED ME IN THE FACE!
lololzzzz
brutal! i was just trying ot give him some lovin!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

DramaQueen said:


> my kitty legit PUNCHED ME IN THE FACE!
> lololzzzz
> brutal! i was just trying ot give him some lovin!


hahaha. very pretty caitlin


----------



## life of the party

caitlin: aww too cutee ! oh.. and the cats pretty cute too, i guess (;


----------



## life of the party

my face looks wierd but my hair looks so cool 



i <3 picnik


----------



## Kacey The Grate




----------



## life of the party

Kacey The Grate said:


>



um?


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Katie is beautiful.


----------



## Kacey The Grate

life of the party said:


> um?



haha . uhhmm sorryy . i didnt mean to post that .


----------



## Kacey The Grate

uhhmm . my picture won't work . help ??


----------



## life of the party

your picture doesnt come up :/


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Don't you need like 15 posts or something?


----------



## life of the party

snowyjinglebells said:


> don't you need like 15 posts or something?



10


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

life of the party said:


> 10


Ohhhhhhhhhh. I was close... kinda


----------



## life of the party

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh. I was close... kinda



hahaha yes you were


----------



## jbcheerchick93

katie! pretty!
caitlin. haha bad cat moment?


----------



## SKJA124

heyya 
god ive said it before, but everybody here is like, breathtaking!! hahaha

here's some recentsss 

i was a little hyper...










and thenn thats just me with the famous "kat's messy ponytail"   [although it doesn't look messy 'cause I got my good side xD hahaha!]

whaddya think?   hahaha.


----------



## telescope




----------



## DramaQueen

^^^^ awesome pic!!
ikea lamp?
pretty sure i've seen it there on one of my many trips lol


----------



## telescope

DramaQueen said:


> ^^^^ awesome pic!!
> ikea lamp?
> pretty sure i've seen it there on one of my many trips lol



Haha, yeah!


----------



## life of the party

SKJA124 said:


> heyya
> god ive said it before, but everybody here is like, breathtaking!! hahaha
> 
> here's some recentsss
> 
> i was a little hyper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thenn thats just me with the famous "kat's messy ponytail"   [although it doesn't look messy 'cause I got my good side xD hahaha!]
> 
> whaddya think?   hahaha.


cute 


telescope said:


>


that looks so cool !


----------



## JulielovesDisney

I gotsa new haircut last night!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Juliee! Sooo pretty!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Juliee! Sooo pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

SKJA124 said:


> heyya
> god ive said it before, but everybody here is like, breathtaking!! hahaha
> 
> here's some recentsss
> 
> i was a little hyper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thenn thats just me with the famous "kat's messy ponytail"   [although it doesn't look messy 'cause I got my good side xD hahaha!]
> 
> whaddya think?   hahaha.



Ahhh, the famous messy pony tail. I still rock it, even with short hair! ha. I gotta put a ponytail at the top of my head.. twist it.. add another ponytail, headband..many bobby pins.. and then a ribbon and I'm good to go! ha.

You are really pretty though, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you before. Whats your name btw, I don't think we've met. 



telescope said:


>



Cute(;
Same with you, I don't think we're met.. ha.



JulielovesDisney said:


> I gotsa new haircut last night!



Julie, I see nothing has changed, still gorgeous as ever! 
Still no pictures from the trip??

----------------------------------------


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Heeey 
im back 





me n my lil sister




megan and me(left)




at the park lol on the monkey bars




me and my dog "bree"

ill post more pics later of the awesome vaca to cornerstone,chicago, etc.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Sorry for the repost but it's the best picture I have of me right now


----------



## SKJA124

life of the party said:


> cute
> 
> that looks so cool !



thanks!! 



JulielovesDisney said:


> I gotsa new haircut last night!



that is such an awesome haircut!! you look so pretty!



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Ahhh, the famous messy pony tail. I still rock it, even with short hair! ha. I gotta put a ponytail at the top of my head.. twist it.. add another ponytail, headband..many bobby pins.. and then a ribbon and I'm good to go! ha.
> 
> You are really pretty though, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you before. Whats your name btw, I don't think we've met.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute(;
> Same with you, I don't think we're met.. ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Julie, I see nothing has changed, still gorgeous as ever!
> Still no pictures from the trip??
> 
> ----------------------------------------




hey, I'm Kat. Haaha. I looove love love your pics & your edited pics. Do you use Piknik? [I think that's how u spell it...]  



I Am What I Am said:


> Sorry for the repost but it's the best picture I have of me right now



that's so pretty! love your makeup


----------



## I Am What I Am

SKJA124 said:


> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> that is such an awesome haircut!! you look so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I'm Kat. Haaha. I looove love love your pics & your edited pics. Do you use Piknik? [I think that's how u spell it...]
> 
> 
> 
> *that's so pretty! love your makeup *




Thank you! You are really pretty too


----------



## JulielovesDisney

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Ahhh, the famous messy pony tail. I still rock it, even with short hair! ha. I gotta put a ponytail at the top of my head.. twist it.. add another ponytail, headband..many bobby pins.. and then a ribbon and I'm good to go! ha.
> 
> You are really pretty though, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you before. Whats your name btw, I don't think we've met.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute(;
> Same with you, I don't think we're met.. ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Julie, I see nothing has changed, still gorgeous as ever!
> Still no pictures from the trip??
> 
> ----------------------------------------


Aww thank you! 
And I love your pics, especially the 2nd one! You're so pretty! 



Minnie Squeaks said:


> Heeey
> im back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me n my lil sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megan and me(left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the park lol on the monkey bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my dog "bree"
> 
> ill post more pics later of the awesome vaca to cornerstone,chicago, etc.


Welcome back! And you're so pretty, as always! 



I Am What I Am said:


> Sorry for the repost but it's the best picture I have of me right now


Pretty Jade! You have gorgeous eyes! 



SKJA124 said:


> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> that is such an awesome haircut!! you look so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, I'm Kat. Haaha. I looove love love your pics & your edited pics. Do you use Piknik? [I think that's how u spell it...]
> 
> 
> 
> that's so pretty! love your makeup


Aw, thank you! I love my new haircut..lol 
The last time I had bangs was 3rd grade I think..so this is a totally different look for me. lol


----------



## electricthunder

lol


----------



## DramaQueen

^^ Cutie!! 

Julie I LOVE that haircut!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks great on you!!

And Jade you really have the prettiest eyes!!!

Minnie Squeaks you are so pretty! Love that one with you hanging upside down lol. 

And Kelsi you are looking beautiful as always. 

Everyone looks adorable, as aaaaalways  


here is a pic of me, where i look absolutely ridic, but i wanted t show off my new (BETSY JOHNSON -squeeeee0 ) shoes and it was very difficult to get them in on my macbook bahaha






they are so tall they make me almost as tall as my bf!!!!!! (and he's 6 feet hahaha) i love them sososososoooo much


----------



## JulielovesDisney

DramaQueen said:


> ^^ Cutie!!
> 
> Julie I LOVE that haircut!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks great on you!!
> 
> And Jade you really have the prettiest eyes!!!
> 
> Minnie Squeaks you are so pretty! Love that one with you hanging upside down lol.
> 
> And Kelsi you are looking beautiful as always.
> 
> Everyone looks adorable, as aaaaalways
> 
> 
> here is a pic of me, where i look absolutely ridic, but i wanted t show off my new (BETSY JOHNSON -squeeeee0 ) shoes and it was very difficult to get them in on my macbook bahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are so tall they make me almost as tall as my bf!!!!!! (and he's 6 feet hahaha) i love them sososososoooo much



Thank youu! 
And I am totally jealous of your new babies!! I WANT THEM!! lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

electricthunder said:


> lol



oh boy katie i think weve found a new friend 

youre cute


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

electricthunder said:


> lol



Cute!!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

JulielovesDisney said:


> Aww thank you!
> And I love your pics, especially the 2nd one! You're so pretty!
> 
> 
> Welcome back! And you're so pretty, as always!
> 
> 
> Pretty Jade! You have gorgeous eyes!
> 
> 
> Aw, thank you! I love my new haircut..lol
> The last time I had bangs was 3rd grade I think..so this is a totally different look for me. lol



thank you julie!!! 



DramaQueen said:


> ^^ Cutie!!
> 
> Julie I LOVE that haircut!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks great on you!!
> 
> And Jade you really have the prettiest eyes!!!
> 
> Minnie Squeaks you are so pretty! Love that one with you hanging upside down lol.
> 
> And Kelsi you are looking beautiful as always.
> 
> Everyone looks adorable, as aaaaalways
> 
> 
> here is a pic of me, where i look absolutely ridic, but i wanted t show off my new (BETSY JOHNSON -squeeeee0 ) shoes and it was very difficult to get them in on my macbook bahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are so tall they make me almost as tall as my bf!!!!!! (and he's 6 feet hahaha) i love them sososososoooo much



ty dramaqueen...sorry cant remember ur name..its been a while lol 
..
i LOVe high heels lol


----------



## life of the party

caitlin: those shoes are HAWT 
(like you ;]) hahha .



minniemouse440044 said:


> oh boy katie i think weve found a new friend
> 
> youre cute



hahaha rach i agreeeee


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> caitlin: those shoes are HAWT
> (like you ;]) hahha .
> 
> 
> 
> *hahaha rach i agreeeee*



*nods head*

hey katie, barney attack.


----------



## life of the party

aviatorssss



minniemouse440044 said:


> *nods head*
> 
> hey katie, barney attack.



hey rach,


----------



## electricthunder

minniemouse440044 said:


> oh boy katie i think weve found a new friend
> 
> youre cute





Minnie Squeaks said:


> Cute!!





DramaQueen said:


> ^^ Cutie!!
> 
> Julie I LOVE that haircut!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks great on you!!
> 
> And Jade you really have the prettiest eyes!!!
> 
> Minnie Squeaks you are so pretty! Love that one with you hanging upside down lol.
> 
> And Kelsi you are looking beautiful as always.
> 
> Everyone looks adorable, as aaaaalways
> 
> 
> here is a pic of me, where i look absolutely ridic, but i wanted t show off my new (BETSY JOHNSON -squeeeee0 ) shoes and it was very difficult to get them in on my macbook bahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are so tall they make me almost as tall as my bf!!!!!! (and he's 6 feet hahaha) i love them sososososoooo much


Thanks everyone.XD


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

life of the party said:


> aviatorssss
> 
> 
> 
> hey rach,



very pretty katie...and im not really gonna ask about barney.....LOL



electricthunder said:


> Thanks everyone.XD



your welcome!


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> aviatorssss
> 
> 
> 
> hey rach,



katie, thats inappropriate.

but youre gawgeous.

AND THERE WAS A BARNEY ATTACK TONIGHT AT OUR FOOTBALL GAME
PURPLE FREAKING PEOPLE EVERYWHERE hahahhaa


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> katie, thats inappropriate.
> 
> but youre gawgeous.
> 
> AND THERE WAS A BARNEY ATTACK TONIGHT AT OUR FOOTBALL GAME
> PURPLE FREAKING PEOPLE EVERYWHERE hahahhaa



ohman rach i fink i might OOOfend ppl
let meh edit dat

OH AND GEE THNX GURL
and HHAHHHA


----------



## life of the party

Minnie Squeaks said:


> very pretty katie...and im not really gonna ask about barney.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> your welcome!



hahaha thanks & you dont wanna know (;


----------



## andy.b

My favorite picture...




Not a good picture of me, but lol at the creepy dude behind my brother and I.  btw..the mustache is no longer.




At the Brewers-Nationals game in DC....had some total nerdburgers sitting next to me.  That crowd/stadium was so lame.


----------



## Mrs.Musso

electricthunder said:


> lol



your cute. did you know this?


----------



## electricthunder

Mrs.Musso said:


> your cute. did you know this?


XD thanks.


----------



## life of the party

Mrs.Musso said:


> your cute. did you know this?


omg i love your sig picturee!



andy: you went sky diving? that is toooo cool


----------



## Disney Dork

Me and my doggy: Eli. He is 100+ pounds of pure chicken, but I loff him to bits. 

It was actually like...2 in the morning when that was taken. And I was half-dead, because I had been up since 5:30 am, so....almost 24 hours straight. ;>__<

That was fun! =D


----------



## WDWtraveler27

DramaQueen said:


> ^^ Cutie!!
> 
> Julie I LOVE that haircut!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks great on you!!
> 
> And Jade you really have the prettiest eyes!!!
> 
> Minnie Squeaks you are so pretty! Love that one with you hanging upside down lol.
> 
> And Kelsi you are looking beautiful as always.
> 
> Everyone looks adorable, as aaaaalways
> 
> 
> here is a pic of me, where i look absolutely ridic, but i wanted t show off my new (BETSY JOHNSON -squeeeee0 ) shoes and it was very difficult to get them in on my macbook bahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are so tall they make me almost as tall as my bf!!!!!! (and he's 6 feet hahaha) i love them sososososoooo much





minniemouse440044 said:


> oh boy katie i think weve found a new friend
> 
> youre cute





Minnie Squeaks said:


> Cute!!





life of the party said:


> caitlin: those shoes are HAWT
> (like you ;]) hahha .
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha rach i agreeeee





Mrs.Musso said:


> your cute. did you know this?



cougar alert!


----------



## life of the party

a cougar is a 40+ year old women that goes for young men.

i, nor any of the girls listed above, am/are 40+


xD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

i know im just joking xD


----------



## cindys_castle2011

electricthunder said:


> lol



Oh snap; you're HAWWWWTTT.
You're someone I could see myself stalking at summer camp. xD jk. well not really. (;
_________________________________________________________




hair extensions from Hot Topic. 
& the new TWLOHA shirt 





ha, I was boredddd!

I look really rock type punker chick.
If anyone really knows me on here, you know I'm usually not like that. 





football season is finally here!! 
Last night was our Jamboree. woohoo. 
I did NOT wear them shorts, haa. 
I just hadn't got fully dressed before I took that.


----------



## jobrosx0disney

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Oh snap; you're HAWWWWTTT.
> You're someone I could see myself stalking at summer camp. xD jk. well not really. (;
> _________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hair extensions from Hot Topic.
> & the new TWLOHA shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, I was boredddd!
> 
> I look really rock type punker chick.
> If anyone really knows me on here, you know I'm usually not like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> football season is finally here!!
> Last night was our Jamboree. woohoo.
> I did NOT wear them shorts, haa.
> I just hadn't got fully dressed before I took that.



awhh i love youre hair and the hair extensions


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

^ I forgot to quote but I love your hair 

And everyone looks great!

Here's me..
I wrote my name on the beach ;D & I've got my epic BTTF tee on xD





My attempt at a cartwheel





Last week in Greece





And again in Greece





They had Hello Kitty ice cream!





I thought I did a pretty epic handstand myself ;P hahah xD


----------



## PosessedEeyore

ROOOOARR ;D





im sure a lot of you have seen that picture from creeping thru my facebook... haha but what evv. xD

i was creepping thru myspace yesterday and found this picture of my class in 2nd grade and thought my face was priceless. im the circled one haha. 







oh and everybodehh is purty! even if your a guy, your still purtyy


----------



## life of the party

Disney Dork said:


> Me and my doggy: Eli. He is 100+ pounds of pure chicken, but I loff him to bits.
> 
> It was actually like...2 in the morning when that was taken. And I was half-dead, because I had been up since 5:30 am, so....almost 24 hours straight. ;>__<
> 
> That was fun! =D


hhaaha cute 




cindys_castle2011 said:


> Oh snap; you're HAWWWWTTT.
> You're someone I could see myself stalking at summer camp. xD jk. well not really. (;
> _________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hair extensions from Hot Topic.
> & the new TWLOHA shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, I was boredddd!
> 
> I look really rock type punker chick.
> If anyone really knows me on here, you know I'm usually not like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> football season is finally here!!
> Last night was our Jamboree. woohoo.
> I did NOT wear them shorts, haa.
> I just hadn't got fully dressed before I took that.





jobrosx0disney said:


> awhh i love youre hair and the hair extensions


kelsi , your so pretty !



Disney Princess Elli said:


> ^ I forgot to quote but I love your hair
> 
> And everyone looks great!
> 
> Here's me..
> I wrote my name on the beach ;D & I've got my epic BTTF tee on xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My attempt at a cartwheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week in Greece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again in Greece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had Hello Kitty ice cream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I did a pretty epic handstand myself ;P hahah xD


cutee !
i love the first one 

p.s. sweeeet kart wheel xD



PosessedEeyore said:


> ROOOOARR ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sure a lot of you have seen that picture from creeping thru my facebook... haha but what evv. xD
> 
> i was creepping thru myspace yesterday and found this picture of my class in 2nd grade and thought my face was priceless. im the circled one haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and everybodehh is purty! even if your a guy, your still purtyy


haahhahahaah thats too great .
you make some awesome faces (;


----------



## jobrosx0disney

life of the party said:


> kelsi , your so pretty !



thanks  
my name rebecca btw haha


----------



## WDWtraveler27

PosessedEeyore said:


> ROOOOARR ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sure a lot of you have seen that picture from creeping thru my facebook... haha but what evv. xD
> 
> i was creepping thru myspace yesterday and found this picture of my class in 2nd grade and thought my face was priceless. im the circled one haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and everybodehh is purty! even if your a guy, your still purtyy


jello hair xD jk


----------



## life of the party

jobrosx0disney said:


> thanks
> my name rebecca btw haha



oh nono sorry sorry
i thought i wrote that under kelsi's
with all the codes i thought it was one big post xD

i guess i'll comment your pic now xD
i love your hair! and your super pretty


----------



## life of the party

made the shirt at my friends house


----------



## Mrs.Musso

life of the party said:


> made the shirt at my friends house



loove the shirt 
so, this is gonna sound stupid, but... how do you make them??
lol.the last time i made one, i was like, seven, so i dont remember..


----------



## Spongeblair

life of the party said:


> aviatorssss
> 
> 
> 
> hey rach,



*I was just watching the first season of Desperate Housewives and I know I've said this before but you look exactly like Danielle (Bree's Daughter)

Blair*


----------



## DramaQueen

WDWtraveler27 said:


> cougar alert!





OMG I LAUGHED SO HARD AT THAT.

nice. hahaha


----------



## Spongeblair

*My new twitter t-shirt *


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

aviators rachel 




*sigh* lol




my bff megan n me


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Spongeblair said:


> *My new twitter t-shirt *



your cute...so prepare for the attack


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> made the shirt at my friends house



in words of barney, "i love you, you love me"

go home katie.

your hot.


----------



## Spongeblair

Minnie Squeaks said:


> your cute...so prepare for the attack



*Thanks, but wait... what attack? I'm scared 

Blair*


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Spongeblair said:


> *Thanks, but wait... what attack? I'm scared
> 
> Blair*



the attack of "your cutes" from all the girls lmao


----------



## Spongeblair

Minnie Squeaks said:


> aviators rachel



*I really like this picture, you look famous. And you're pretty.

Blair*


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Spongeblair said:


> *I really like this picture, you look famous. And you're pretty.
> 
> Blair*



haha...someday  jk jk
thank you


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

life of the party said:


> hhaaha cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelsi , your so pretty !
> 
> *
> cutee !
> i love the first one
> 
> p.s. sweeeet kart wheel xD*
> 
> 
> haahhahahaah thats too great .
> you make some awesome faces (;



thanks 
and haha, i tried like 5 times to get that picture 'cause my friend kept pressing the button at the wrong time xD


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *My new twitter t-shirt *



Haha. Love the shirt. 
Anddd Yer very cute. :]


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> made the shirt at my friends house



Tye Dye? shirts are the best...lol. I have like 4 from concerts


----------



## cindys_castle2011

yesterday;




boredom(;

today;


----------



## PigletGurl

*Everyone is gorgeous!
Amanda - yay your back! super pretty! ;D
Katie- love teh shirt ;p and ure uber pretty 
sophie - ur pic scares me. *hides  
kelsi - cute as always.
caitlin - nice heels lol 
*


----------



## CastawayJ




----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2




----------



## jobrosx0disney

life of the party said:


> oh nono sorry sorry
> i thought i wrote that under kelsi's
> with all the codes i thought it was one big post xD
> 
> i guess i'll comment your pic now xD
> i love your hair! and your super pretty



ohh ok haha
thanks


----------



## PigletGurl

*^ i thought u were a girl lol 
*


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

PigletGurl said:


> *^ i thought u were a girl lol
> *



me?!!?!


----------



## PigletGurl

*not because of your picture tho lol *


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

PigletGurl said:


> *not because of your picture tho lol *



I'll just laugh this one off.


----------



## PigletGurl

*haha i thought u were a girl because of ur username for some reason and the fact that most of us here are girls lol 


anywayz, i havent posted in a long time lol 
*



 







[/URL]


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

Oh alright. I just thought "mikey' was a boy's name.. 

Haha, nice pictures  I like your hair in the second!


----------



## Pearls

lunch in the dorm
om nom nom


----------



## Cassidy

mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


>


 
awhh. 
you look like a very cheery person, lol. 



CastawayJ said:


>


 
i've never seen a picture of you.
what's cookin good lookin? 



PigletGurl said:


> *haha i thought u were a girl because of ur username for some reason and the fact that most of us here are girls lol *
> 
> 
> _*anywayz, i havent posted in a long time lol *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


 


Pearls said:


> lunch in the dorm
> om nom nom


 
ya'll are both absolutely goregous.

here's mee.




i took this yesterday in the car.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

cindys_castle2011 said:


> yesterday;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boredom(;
> 
> today;





PigletGurl said:


> *Everyone is gorgeous!
> Amanda - yay your back! super pretty! ;D
> Katie- love teh shirt ;p and ure uber pretty
> sophie - ur pic scares me. *hides
> kelsi - cute as always.
> caitlin - nice heels lol
> *





PigletGurl said:


> *haha i thought u were a girl because of ur username for some reason and the fact that most of us here are girls lol
> 
> 
> anywayz, i havent posted in a long time lol
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]





Pearls said:


> lunch in the dorm
> om nom nom





Cassidy said:


> awhh.
> you look like a very cheery person, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i've never seen a picture of you.
> what's cookin good lookin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya'll are both absolutely goregous.
> 
> here's mee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i took this yesterday in the car.



very pretty ladies!!!
and ty for the welcome back wanda  haha ur the best!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

took these earlier today


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Everyone looks good!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

PigletGurl said:


> *^ i thought u were a girl lol
> *



Hehe, me too :] For the same reason, lol



PigletGurl said:


> *haha i thought u were a girl because of ur username for some reason and the fact that most of us here are girls lol
> 
> 
> anywayz, i havent posted in a long time lol
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



You are beautiful! I LOVE your hair!




Pearls said:


> lunch in the dorm
> om nom nom



You are sooo pretty! :]



Cassidy said:


> awhh.
> you look like a very cheery person, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i've never seen a picture of you.
> what's cookin good lookin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya'll are both absolutely goregous.
> 
> here's mee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i took this yesterday in the car.



I love your hair! Too pretty!



Minnie Squeaks said:


> took these earlier today



OMG, you are too pretty!

Everyone looks AMAZING, as usual!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Minnie Squeaks said:


> took these earlier today



I can never remember your name!
But you're VERY pretty



Cassidy said:


> here's mee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i took this yesterday in the car.



Purtyyyy(;
name? I have nada clue. ha



Pearls said:


> lunch in the dorm
> om nom nom



GORGEOUS!(;



PigletGurl said:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



WANDAAAAAA; so freakin' pretty. Like always!



mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


>



cutie(;



CastawayJ said:


>



I had no idea what you looked like, ha. You're cute though.



PigletGurl said:


> *Everyone is gorgeous!
> Amanda - yay your back! super pretty! ;D
> Katie- love teh shirt ;p and ure uber pretty
> sophie - ur pic scares me. *hides
> kelsi - cute as always.
> caitlin - nice heels lol
> *



Thank you ma'am(;



jobrosx0disney said:


> awhh i love youre hair and the hair extensions



Thanks! You're so pretty. Rebecca right? xD



PosessedEeyore said:


> ROOOOARR ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sure a lot of you have seen that picture from creeping thru my facebook... haha but what evv. xD
> 
> i was creepping thru myspace yesterday and found this picture of my class in 2nd grade and thought my face was priceless. im the circled one haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and everybodehh is purty! even if your a guy, your still purtyy



Sophie; soo pretty. But thats not new news, huh. xD



life of the party said:


> made the shirt at my friends house



KAYYYYYTEEEEEEEEEE; I see this picture er'day on facebook.
And I'm still totally jealous of your shirt, and YOU of coarse. ha
________________________________________________

gawshhh that was sorta long.. xD


----------



## m!ssemmx0

I had the awesomest birthday ever today! We went to Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum in Times Square...here are some pictures (sorry if they come up huge).






Me, my sister Sara, and The Beatles (I HAD to take this one! )






Me and Jennifer Aniston






Me and the Jonas Brothers (it was for my little cousin, I swear!)






Me and Johnny Depp (my mom loves him LOL)






Me and my sister with the Beatles again






Me, my sister, and Brad Pitt (my grandpa's blocking Angelina Jolie for my mom)






Me, my sister, and Daniel Craig (James Bond in Casino Royale)






Me and my sister with Brangelina


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

MickeyisBeast said:


> Hehe, me too :] For the same reason, lol
> 
> 
> 
> You are beautiful! I LOVE your hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are sooo pretty! :]
> 
> 
> 
> I love your hair! Too pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG, you are too pretty!*
> 
> Everyone looks AMAZING, as usual!



thanks ^_^



cindys_castle2011 said:


> *I can never remember your name!
> But you're VERY pretty*
> 
> 
> Purtyyyy(;
> name? I have nada clue. ha
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS!(;
> 
> 
> 
> WANDAAAAAA; so freakin' pretty. Like always!
> 
> 
> 
> cutie(;
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea what you looked like, ha. You're cute though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ma'am(;
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You're so pretty. Rebecca right? xD
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie; soo pretty. But thats not new news, huh. xD
> 
> 
> 
> KAYYYYYTEEEEEEEEEE; I see this picture er'day on facebook.
> And I'm still totally jealous of your shirt, and YOU of coarse. ha
> ________________________________________________
> 
> gawshhh that was sorta long.. xD



haha dont feel bad i cant ever remember urs either 
but ur very pretty


----------



## life of the party

Mrs.Musso said:


> loove the shirt
> so, this is gonna sound stupid, but... how do you make them??
> lol.the last time i made one, i was like, seven, so i dont remember..


thankss 

well you pinch the fabric where ever you want the center of the spiral to be then spin the rest of the shirt around it so its like a little spiral ball thing .
then you get three rubberbands &  put them around the ball so it makes six, equaly sized, wedges. then you get the different colored dyes and squirt them onto the wedge you choose for it . 
you can buy kits for it like anywhere. target, walmart & michaels crafts all have them


Spongeblair said:


> *I was just watching the first season of Desperate Housewives and I know I've said this before but you look exactly like Danielle (Bree's Daughter)
> 
> Blair*


hahaha thanks ? i guess 


minniemouse440044 said:


> in words of barney, "i love you, you love me"
> 
> go home katie.
> 
> your hot.


hhahahaha i love youuu



KidGoofy said:


> Tye Dye? shirts are the best...lol. I have like 4 from concerts


 yes yes they are .
but mine is home made so its better than any of yours .
it came from the HEART (;


PigletGurl said:


> *Everyone is gorgeous!
> Amanda - yay your back! super pretty! ;D
> Katie- love teh shirt ;p and ure uber pretty
> sophie - ur pic scares me. *hides
> kelsi - cute as always.
> caitlin - nice heels lol
> *



thanks ! & look whos talking , your so pretty! haha


----------



## jobrosx0disney

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Thanks! You're so pretty. Rebecca right? xD



thanks,
youre very pretty yourself 

here are some new ones


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Minnie Squeaks said:


> thanks ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> haha dont feel bad i cant ever remember urs either
> but ur very pretty



The funny thing is.. we BOTH have our names in our sig. aha xD
and, I'm homeschooled too! 



jobrosx0disney said:


> thanks,
> youre very pretty yourself
> 
> here are some new ones



I wish I had flowing blonde hair like yours.. :/
You're toooooooo pretty!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

cindys_castle2011 said:


> The funny thing is.. we BOTH have our names in our sig. aha xD
> and, I'm homeschooled too!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had flowing blonde hair like yours.. :/
> You're toooooooo pretty!



LOL KELSI  
and btw..the red n white striped shirt ur wearing in ur sig..i have the same 1 cept mine is long sleeved  lol


----------



## Spongeblair

life of the party said:


> thankss
> 
> well you pinch the fabric where ever you want the center of the spiral to be then spin the rest of the shirt around it so its like a little spiral ball thing .
> then you get three rubberbands &  put them around the ball so it makes six, equaly sized, wedges. then you get the different colored dyes and squirt them onto the wedge you choose for it .
> you can buy kits for it like anywhere. target, walmart & michaels crafts all have them
> 
> hahaha thanks ? i guess
> 
> hhahahaha i love youuu
> 
> 
> yes yes they are .
> but mine is home made so its better than any of yours .
> it came from the HEART (;
> 
> 
> thanks ! & look whos talking , your so pretty! haha



*Yea, it was a compliment lol  *


----------



## DisGirl94

I put the funny glasses on my friend so know one could know who he is. And yes, I have that odd tan line from wearing a lanyard at summer camp, this was our Semi Formal


----------



## SKJA124

hey everybody!!  I can't quote everyone cause there's a TONNA new pictures up, but I can say that even if you were beautiful before, you all look stunning now .


Anyways, the sunshine coming through my window this morning was just gorgeous and I wanted to take a few pictures in it. So here goes. 











then this one..heehee I look a little bit angry here. I had been watching america's next top model and I wanted to get a little bit of the model look in there xD






and then just a silly one


----------



## cindys_castle2011

m!ssemmx0 said:


> I had the awesomest birthday ever today! We went to Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum in Times Square...here are some pictures (sorry if they come up huge).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, my sister Sara, and The Beatles (I HAD to take this one! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Jennifer Aniston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the Jonas Brothers (it was for my little cousin, I swear!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Johnny Depp (my mom loves him LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister with the Beatles again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, my sister, and Brad Pitt (my grandpa's blocking Angelina Jolie for my mom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, my sister, and Daniel Craig (James Bond in Casino Royale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister with Brangelina



Girl, I have ALWAYS wanted to go there. I'm like envying you right now xD
super pretty; by the way (; 




Minnie Squeaks said:


> LOL KELSI
> and btw..the red n white striped shirt ur wearing in ur sig..i have the same 1 cept mine is long sleeved  lol



ha, it's like a pinkish type coral color. lol. It's one of my few Aeropostale shirts that I actually like. I HATE that store with a passion, haha.



DisGirl94 said:


> I put the funny glasses on my friend so know one could know who he is. And yes, I have that odd tan line from wearing a lanyard at summer camp, this was our Semi Formal



VERY pretty 



SKJA124 said:


> hey everybody!!  I can't quote everyone cause there's a TONNA new pictures up, but I can say that even if you were beautiful before, you all look stunning now .
> 
> 
> Anyways, the sunshine coming through my window this morning was just gorgeous and I wanted to take a few pictures in it. So here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this one..heehee I look a little bit angry here. I had been watching america's next top model and I wanted to get a little bit of the model look in there xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then just a silly one



prettyprettyprettypretty girl


----------



## m!ssemmx0

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Girl, I have ALWAYS wanted to go there. I'm like envying you right now xD
> super pretty; by the way (;



Haha, it was really fun. And thanks!


----------



## DisGirl94

m!ssemmx0 said:


> I had the awesomest birthday ever today! We went to Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum in Times Square...here are some pictures (sorry if they come up huge).



I cut out the pics to save room. I just wanted to say that I'm super jealous! I've wanted to go to a wax museum for years.


----------



## DramaQueen

m!ssemmx0 said:


> I had the awesomest birthday ever today! We went to Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum in Times Square...here are some pictures (sorry if they come up huge).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, my sister Sara, and The Beatles (I HAD to take this one! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Jennifer Aniston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the Jonas Brothers (it was for my little cousin, I swear!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Johnny Depp (my mom loves him LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister with the Beatles again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, my sister, and Brad Pitt (my grandpa's blocking Angelina Jolie for my mom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, my sister, and Daniel Craig (James Bond in Casino Royale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister with Brangelina



OMG! I wanna go there sooooo bad!!!!
You are so cute ^_^
& that Jennifer Aniston figure is scarrry lookin!!


----------



## jobrosx0disney

cindys_castle2011 said:


> The funny thing is.. we BOTH have our names in our sig. aha xD
> and, I'm homeschooled too!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had flowing blonde hair like yours.. :/
> You're toooooooo pretty!



haha thanks kelsi


----------



## minniemouse440044

heres how we do in tennessee hahaha
















(john this was the one i was talking about. hahhaha)


----------



## life of the party

hahahahahhahahahaha
omg rachel i love you 

the last one should be your pro pic on facebook


----------



## Fatphil32

minniemouse440044 said:


> (john this was the one i was talking about. hahhaha)



Hmm... odd pose, red plastic cup, and a tent... I wonder...





Nah...


----------



## Mrs.Musso

Spongeblair said:


> *My new twitter t-shirt *



Haha lovin the shirt.
& andd call me "cougar," or whatever, but you are very cute [:


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Fatphil32 said:


> Hmm... odd pose, red plastic cup, and a tent... I wonder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...



Haha!


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> hahahahahhahahahaha
> omg rachel i love you
> 
> the last one should be your pro pic on facebook




pshh i know.
barney will love it.





Fatphil32 said:


> Hmm... odd pose, red plastic cup, and a tent... I wonder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...



gosh john you know me so well.


----------



## DramaQueen

here are pics of me from the JONAS concert! 
went with my sis & a friend 





rocking out to(/learning) the lines,vines&trying times songs on the bus lol. 





us 3 





totally rockin outttt


----------



## KidGoofy

DramaQueen said:


> here are pics of me from the JONAS concert!
> went with my sis & a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rocking out to(/learning) the lines,vines&trying times songs on the bus lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally rockin outttt


leapard/cheetah skin? wow you really are turning into a cougar...lol.jk


----------



## DramaQueen

KidGoofy said:


> leapard/cheetah skin? wow you really are turning into a cougar...lol.jk



 
i lol'd 

i think i need a tag that says 'cougar' or somethin.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

daily pics taken earlier 




it didnt turn out so well haha
its not personalized or anything..if u want one ask 








my two babies...my dog bree, and my baby sis elizabeth(shes 3)


----------



## SKJA124

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Girl, I have ALWAYS wanted to go there. I'm like envying you right now xD
> super pretty; by the way (;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, it's like a pinkish type coral color. lol. It's one of my few Aeropostale shirts that I actually like. I HATE that store with a passion, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> VERY pretty
> 
> 
> 
> prettyprettyprettypretty girl




thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou girl   lol.


----------



## The COH

m!ssemmx0 said:


> Me and my sister with Brangelina



They finally fixed Brad!. He used to look terrible. 
Cute pics. I love madame tussad's


----------



## Spongeblair

Mrs.Musso said:


> Haha lovin the shirt.
> & andd call me "cougar," or whatever, but you are very cute [:



*thankksss*


----------



## Spongeblair

princesskelz said:


> Spongeblair: sorry i always forget your name!! Very cute! How was your 4 weeks in Walt Disney World??



*Hey, thanks, my name is Blair lol. My 4 weeks in WDW was amazing thanks can't wait to go back 

Blair*


----------



## Spongeblair

*it's true :*


----------



## Spongeblair

*double posted sorry guyss*


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Spongeblair said:


> *it's true :*



cute...love the shirt


----------



## PurpleDucky

Spongeblair said:


> *it's true :*



it's blue isn't it? my friend has that shirt, haha

normality





colorzz





iminurtv. ruiningurshow





pong on my face.


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> it's blue isn't it? my friend has that shirt, haha
> 
> normality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colorzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iminurtv. ruiningurshow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pong on my face.


Oh your hideous...lol.jk very pretty


----------



## PurpleDucky

tom is mean.


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> tom is mean.


nuh uh...I was only kidding...thats why I put JK...do you want me to bold it and underline and put it to the largest font? Would that make you happy?


----------



## Spongeblair

PurpleDucky said:


> it's blue isn't it? my friend has that shirt, haha
> 
> normality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colorzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iminurtv. ruiningurshow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pong on my face.




*Yea it's blue 

cute picsss *


----------



## life of the party

devma= hawt


----------



## laurenluvsdisney

my mom, granny and i trying to be hard.. yeah not so much lol














p.s. sorry they are huge lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

^^^
That is too funny/cute! I love it!

Aww, is that your puppy in the corner of the second pic? He's (I assume all dogs are boys, so sorry if it's a girl) soo cute!


----------



## PigletGurl

_*me talkin to my boyfriend at 1 am lol 
got bored so i took pics of my self haha xD*_


 





 


*me talking to my friend on ooVoo lol *


----------



## life of the party

wanda: yourrr cuutee 
laurenluvsdisney: YOU HAVE THE COOLEST GRANDMA(?) EVER!
blair: ahahahha you have the coolest shirts


----------



## life of the party

ilovemylife.







mylifeisaverage.com


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

wanda: pretty as always 
katie: cute...i love forts haah they're amazing

and wat is this oovoo thingy??


----------



## laurenluvsdisney

MickeyisBeast said:


> ^^^
> That is too funny/cute! I love it!
> 
> Aww, is that your puppy in the corner of the second pic? He's (I assume all dogs are boys, so sorry if it's a girl) soo cute!




That's my granny's dog Vinnie and yes hes a boy lol. He is pretty cute but hes a monster lol


----------



## life of the party

Minnie Squeaks said:


> wanda: pretty as always
> katie: cute...i love forts haah they're amazing
> 
> and wat is this oovoo thingy??



haha thanks 
& its a video chatting thing


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

me getting my hair cut today
this didnt go quite how i planned...
look at my face..i want to punch the girl LOL




so she messed up my hair
and had to do something with it to make it look decent
when she was done fixing it every1 said they liked it
its still growing on me...so i havent actually gotten pics of me yet
but this is what my hair looks like




other than that i had an awesome day


----------



## life of the party

Minnie Squeaks said:


> me getting my hair cut today
> this didnt go quite how i planned...
> look at my face..i want to punch the girl LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so she messed up my hair
> and had to do something with it to make it look decent
> when she was done fixing it every1 said they liked it
> its still growing on me...so i havent actually gotten pics of me yet
> but this is what my hair looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than that i had an awesome day



lol why were you getting your haircut outside ?


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Minnie Squeaks said:


> me getting my hair cut today
> this didnt go quite how i planned...
> look at my face..i want to punch the girl LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so she messed up my hair
> and had to do something with it to make it look decent
> when she was done fixing it every1 said they liked it
> its still growing on me...so i havent actually gotten pics of me yet
> but this is what my hair looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than that i had an awesome day


punch her! punch her now anakin!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

life of the party said:


> lol why were you getting your haircut outside ?



my sisters friend cut my hair
im at my sisters house and she didnt want the hair all over her apartment lol xp



WDWtraveler27 said:


> punch her! punch her now anakin!


----------



## metsluva57

everyone is very pretty 

this is before my 13th birthday dinner (oops sorry it's so big):




i edited it a lot 
and the pic was before i got my hair cut.

and these are after my hair cut:


----------



## life of the party

kelly your so cutee  (and pretty )


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> kelly your so cutee  (and pretty )



haha thanks


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I got a haircut yesterday 



Before:









After:


----------



## life of the party

nerdylightbulb said:


> I got a haircut yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



omg too cute!
i loove it!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Minnie Squeaks said:


> me getting my hair cut today
> this didnt go quite how i planned...
> look at my face..i want to punch the girl LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so she messed up my hair
> and had to do something with it to make it look decent
> when she was done fixing it every1 said they liked it
> its still growing on me...so i havent actually gotten pics of me yet
> but this is what my hair looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than that i had an awesome day



amanda us purttttttty 



metsluva57 said:


> everyone is very pretty
> 
> this is before my 13th birthday dinner (oops sorry it's so big):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i edited it a lot
> and the pic was before i got my hair cut.
> 
> and these are after my hair cut:



Kelly, you're to cute!!



nerdylightbulb said:


> I got a haircut yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



OMG whats up with all these hair cuts xD
Very pretty 

playing around on my webcam


----------



## metsluva57

cindys_castle2011 said:


> amanda us purttttttty
> 
> 
> 
> *Kelly, you're to cute!!*
> 
> 
> 
> OMG whats up with all these hair cuts xD
> Very pretty
> 
> playing around on my webcam



Thanks 

and your webcam photo's are soo cool! and you're really pretty


----------



## nerdylightbulb

cindys_castle2011 said:


> OMG whats up with all these hair cuts xD
> Very pretty



Thank you


----------



## life of the party

kelsss: your so pretty!

some neww ones 




:]




cheeeeziinnn





OMG THURZ 2 OF ME


----------



## DramaQueen

^^^ lookin good ms katie! 
i really like your hair like that!! 

and lovely haircuts to those who got them.
nerdylightbulb that's such a daring haircut! you can totally rock it thought!!!!  looks great on you!

and kelly you are so cute! i keep forgetting how young you are! lol you look so pretty


----------



## Jasmine45

life of the party said:


> :]



this picture is sooo pretty omgosh


----------



## DramaQueen

here is me & a PUPPY!!!!
(not mine sadly) 







(i'd just woken up, so forgive the remnants of last nights makeup/bed head lol)


----------



## Spongeblair

DramaQueen said:


> here is me & a PUPPY!!!!
> (not mine sadly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'd just woken up, so forgive the remnants of last nights makeup/bed head lol)



*Aww you're cuter than the puppy *


----------



## nerdylightbulb

DramaQueen said:


> nerdylightbulb that's such a daring haircut! you can totally rock it thought!!!!  looks great on you!



Thanks


----------



## life of the party

DramaQueen said:


> ^^^ lookin good ms katie!


thanksss 
& thats such a cute pic ! and you look pretty, i rock the left over make up look way to often too xD


Jasmine45 said:


> this picture is sooo pretty omgosh


 thanks!


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> kelsss: your so pretty!
> 
> some neww ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheeeeziinnn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG THURZ 2 OF ME



as a victim of a barney attack. i say i love you katie


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> as a victim of a barney attack. i say i love you katie



 i love you toooo


----------



## metsluva57

DramaQueen said:


> ^^^ lookin good ms katie!
> i really like your hair like that!!
> 
> and lovely haircuts to those who got them.
> nerdylightbulb that's such a daring haircut! you can totally rock it thought!!!!  looks great on you!
> 
> *and kelly you are so cute! i keep forgetting how young you are! lol you look so pretty *



thanks 

my orthodontist had a picnic today sooo i went with my friend and we went to the playground  haha

before the picnic-









walking around at the nature thing they have there:





me and my friend jacqueline-





roosters! 





running away from roosters(there was one running up towards me when i was sitting )!





weeee! 










i think this pic looks cool, i don't know why though. lol


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

Lovely pictures everyone! 
Here is one of me:


----------



## Spongeblair

ihavewaycutecats said:


> Lovely pictures everyone!
> Here is one of me:



*cute picture 

btw love your signature *


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

Spongeblair said:


> *cute picture
> 
> btw love your signature *


Thanks!


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> i love you toooo



i love your mom


----------



## cindys_castle2011




----------



## Minnie Squeaks

omg..i got my hair cut again...
and of course the lady messed it up...she had to make it look good somehow
so i posted the pic of me wanting to punch the lady in the facce be4
now here is the actual hair


----------



## DramaQueen

wow amanda it looks almost exactly like the pic you posted!! looks great on you!!


and kelsi you are looking so beautiful as ALWAYS!!


----------



## Spongeblair

Minnie Squeaks said:


> omg..i got my hair cut again...
> and of course the lady messed it up...she had to make it look good somehow
> so i posted the pic of me wanting to punch the lady in the facce be4
> now here is the actual hair



*I likeeee it's really hot *


----------



## minniemouse440044

Minnie Squeaks said:


> omg..i got my hair cut again...
> and of course the lady messed it up...she had to make it look good somehow
> so i posted the pic of me wanting to punch the lady in the facce be4
> now here is the actual hair



thats a inaproppriate.
you need to cover your chest up.
i dont want to see that.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Minnie Squeaks said:


> omg..i got my hair cut again...
> and of course the lady messed it up...she had to make it look good somehow
> so i posted the pic of me wanting to punch the lady in the facce be4
> now here is the actual hair




Ahhh! I totally couldn't pull that cut off, but it looks PERFECT on you. 
I love them sunglasses.
That last picture.. you look just like my friend Katie in the face..





maybe not.but I think so. lol


----------



## jobrosx0disney

life of the party said:


> some neww ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :]


very pretty 
you look like one of my friends in this picture


metsluva57 said:


> thanks
> 
> my orthodontist had a picnic today sooo i went with my friend and we went to the playground  haha
> 
> before the picnic-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walking around at the nature thing they have there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend jacqueline-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roosters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running away from roosters(there was one running up towards me when i was sitting )!


really cutee 
..that place looks really familiar.


cindys_castle2011 said:


>


beautiful kelsi


Minnie Squeaks said:


> omg..i got my hair cut again...
> and of course the lady messed it up...she had to make it look good somehow
> so i posted the pic of me wanting to punch the lady in the facce be4
> now here is the actual hair



cute! love the glasses 
heres some new ones,


----------



## metsluva57

jobrosx0disney said:


> very pretty
> you look like one of my friends in this picture
> 
> *really cutee
> ..that place looks really familiar.*
> beautiful kelsi
> 
> 
> cute! love the glasses
> heres some new ones,



thanks  and it's hoyt farms.
and you're really pretty


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

DramaQueen said:


> wow amanda it looks almost exactly like the pic you posted!! looks great on you!!
> 
> 
> and kelsi you are looking so beautiful as ALWAYS!!



i know right! haha thats why i posted it 



Spongeblair said:


> *I likeeee it's really hot *



thanks 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Ahhh! I totally couldn't pull that cut off, but it looks PERFECT on you.
> I love them sunglasses.
> That last picture.. you look just like my friend Katie in the face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not.but I think so. lol



haha i love those glasses too 
and no..ur friend is way prettier than i am
but i guess i can see a TINY bit alike lol 



jobrosx0disney said:


> very pretty
> you look like one of my friends in this picture
> 
> really cutee
> ..that place looks really familiar.
> 
> beautiful kelsi
> 
> 
> cute! love the glasses
> heres some new ones,



ty! your really pretty


----------



## DramaQueen

jobrosx0disney said:


> heres some new ones,



you are seriously so amazingly gorgeous!
your skin is so amazing and im sooo jealous of your freckles!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Heres Adam! the New boy I am dating! 




Sister and I before the Football Game




and Adam again!


----------



## DramaQueen

CrazySteph said:


> Heres Adam! the New boy I am dating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister and I before the Football Game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Adam again!



youuuu two are adorable! he's really cute!!!!  
you look great as always steph! you & your sister are so pretty!


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> Heres Adam! the New boy I am dating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister and I before the Football Game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Adam again!



hey i met you. and your sister!!!

what happened to skylar?!
but the new boy is cuteeee D

steph es mucha bonita


----------



## DramaQueen

couple pics from me & my best girlies end of summer girls night out (no boyfriends allowed! hehe) 





my bestie emily & my kitten salem & i




i know my legs look diseased but i was wearing leopard print tights (it's the cougar in me coming out again hehe)


----------



## CrazySteph

DramaQueen said:


> youuuu two are adorable! he's really cute!!!!
> you look great as always steph! you & your sister are so pretty!





minniemouse440044 said:


> hey i met you. and your sister!!!
> 
> what happened to skylar?!
> but the new boy is cuteeee D
> 
> steph es mucha bonita



Thanks girls  and awww Skyler and I broke up... lol we went through some drama this summer. 




DramaQueen said:


> couple pics from me & my best girlies end of summer girls night out (no boyfriends allowed! hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bestie emily & my kitten salem & i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know my legs look diseased but i was wearing leopard print tights (it's the cougar in me coming out again hehe)




CUTE KITTY CAT!!! I love Black Cats!! Your so beautiful and you love life!


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> Heres Adam! the New boy I am dating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister and I before the Football Game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Adam again!


I MISS SKYLER...lol


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

CrazySteph said:


> Heres Adam! the New boy I am dating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister and I before the Football Game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Adam again!



really pretty!
and u look alot like some1 i know! 



DramaQueen said:


> couple pics from me & my best girlies end of summer girls night out (no boyfriends allowed! hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bestie emily & my kitten salem & i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know my legs look diseased but i was wearing leopard print tights (it's the cougar in me coming out again hehe)



very pretty ..and OMG that kitty is so cute ^_^


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> I MISS SKYLER...lol



YOUR SO MEAN!! lol Thanks Jerk!



Minnie Squeaks said:


> really pretty!
> and u look alot like some1 i know!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty ..and OMG that kitty is so cute ^_^




Thank you!!! I Hope shes awesome!


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

Everyone's so gorgeous!

Here's me and my friend Devon in the beginning of the summer. 





Me and Devon again. She's sporting a brownie batter moustache. As tasty as it is attractive :]





And golf carting with my friend Rick up in the Poconos :]


----------



## barfownz

Im like never on these boards much anymore. I'm too busy but here you go.


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> YOUR SO MEAN!! lol Thanks Jerk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! I Hope shes awesome!


nuh uh...I just thought the kid was awesome...lol Remember he texted me?...lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011




----------



## Cassidy

reposts


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

STOPxmickeytime said:


> Everyone's so gorgeous!
> 
> Here's me and my friend Devon in the beginning of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Devon again. She's sporting a brownie batter moustache. As tasty as it is attractive :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And golf carting with my friend Rick up in the Poconos :]



pretty 
i love that top in the first one 



cindys_castle2011 said:


>



cute 



Cassidy said:


> reposts



i love your hair in the second one
i want mine like that lol


----------



## scrub05

I'm Kate.


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


>



Your too cute...lol



scrub05 said:


> I'm Kate.



Hey Kate...Im Tom and your really cute ...lol


----------



## life of the party

and tom finds his new 'dis girlfriend'
dundundun


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> and tom finds his new 'dis girlfriend'


nuh uh...the only place in my heart is for you Katie...lol

Im just pointing out the obvious...like I always do...lol


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> nuh uh...the only place in my heart is for you Katie...lol
> 
> Im just pointing out the obvious...like I always do...lol



true, true .
but many girls have come between us in the past
*COUGH*kayla*COUGH*swedishchick*COUGH*hazzi*COUGH*

and now , the uber pretty kate , is next .


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> true, true .
> but many girls have come between us in the past
> *COUGH*kayla*COUGH*swedishchick*COUGH*hazzi*COUGH*
> 
> and now , the uber pretty kate , is next .


well your always in my heart...they all were just phases because Im a Flirt...lol


----------



## Shelton123

Since it has been ~FOREVER~






I think I was sunburnt in this pic


----------



## PAdisney1995

Everyone's so handsome/pretty.





Sorry about the mirror.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

PAdisney1995 said:


> Everyone's so handsome/pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the mirror.


I <3 your hair 

Here's me and my best friend:





And me and my other best friend:


----------



## Spongeblair

life of the party said:


> true, true .
> but many girls have come between us in the past
> *COUGH*kayla*COUGH*swedishchick*COUGH*hazzi*COUGH*
> 
> and now , the uber pretty kate , is next .



*you'll always be in my Desperate Housewives heart lol*


----------



## scrub05

KidGoofy said:


> Your too cute...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kate...Im Tom and your really cute ...lol




Heyy Tom. And aww..thanks so much.


----------



## imabrat

Mickey you were up here and you didn't tell me?!  Where about were you?


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> Your too cute...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kate...Im Tom and your really cute ...lol



really tom?

your locked in the dungeon..... FOREVER

katie you are released


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

imabrat said:


> Mickey you were up here and you didn't tell me?!  Where about were you?



I was actually thinking about you when I went!
I need your facebook, Sonya! And yeah, I think it was called Lake Wallenpaupack or something? Me and like 8 of my friends went up to my friend's grandma's house, it was SO much fun, we're planning another trip next month.


----------



## imabrat

STOPxmickeytime said:


> I was actually thinking about you when I went!
> I need your facebook, Sonya! And yeah, I think it was called Lake Wallenpaupack or something? Me and like 8 of my friends went up to my friend's grandma's house, it was SO much fun, we're planning another trip next month.



LOL well then PM me with your name and I'll add you. Ew, Wallenpaupack isn't the Poconos.  It's always so buggy there in the summer, it's gross.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> *Your too cute...lol*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kate...Im Tom and your really cute ...lol



Ha, Tom. Thanks! I texted you last night, but someone never texted back. MEANY! (;

Uhh ohh.. I'm with Katie on this one, looks like you have a new Dis' main squeeze! xD 



Disney Princess Elli said:


> I <3 your hair
> 
> Here's me and my best friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me and my other best friend:



pretty


----------



## PurpleDucky




----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> nuh uh...the only place in my heart is for you Katie...lol
> 
> Im just pointing out the obvious...like I always do...lol





life of the party said:


> true, true .
> but many girls have come between us in the past
> *COUGH*kayla*COUGH*swedishchick*COUGH*hazzi*COUGH*
> 
> and now , the uber pretty kate , is next .





KidGoofy said:


> well your always in my heart...they all were just phases because Im a Flirt...lol



i see how it is.


----------



## minniemouse440044

PurpleDucky said:


>



devunn

you are so cute.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

STOPxmickeytime said:


> Everyone's so gorgeous!
> 
> Here's me and my friend Devon in the beginning of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Devon again. She's sporting a brownie batter moustache. As tasty as it is attractive :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And golf carting with my friend Rick up in the Poconos :]



You are SUPER pretty!



cindys_castle2011 said:


>



BEAUTIFUL!



Cassidy said:


> reposts



I love your hair! You are so pretty too!



scrub05 said:


> I'm Kate.



Hey Kate, I'm Sara :] You are amazingly beautiful!



PAdisney1995 said:


> Everyone's so handsome/pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the mirror.



Pretty!



Disney Princess Elli said:


> I <3 your hair
> 
> Here's me and my best friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me and my other best friend:



SOOO PRETTY!



PurpleDucky said:


>



Whoaz, BEAUTIFUL!

Everyone's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## KidGoofy

scrub05 said:


> Heyy Tom. And aww..thanks so much.



no problem 



minniemouse440044 said:


> really tom?
> 
> your locked in the dungeon..... FOREVER
> 
> katie you are released



yes...because "Your A Jerk!!!!"...lol.jk



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Ha, Tom. Thanks! I texted you last night, but someone never texted back. MEANY! (;
> 
> Uhh ohh.. I'm with Katie on this one, looks like you have a new Dis' main squeeze! xD
> 
> 
> 
> pretty



I never got it..and no...lol



PurpleDucky said:


>



Your too beautiful...lol



PurpleDucky said:


> i see how it is.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> I never got it..and no...lol



It was around 12:30. haha.
But, how was that volleyball game? lol. (;


----------



## scrub05

KidGoofy said:


> no problem
> 
> 
> 
> yes...because "Your A Jerk!!!!"...lol.jk
> 
> 
> 
> I never got it..and no...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your too beautiful...lol




Hah your so nice.


----------



## scrub05

MickeyisBeast said:


> You are SUPER pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your hair! You are so pretty too!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kate, I'm Sara :] You are amazingly beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> SOOO PRETTY!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoaz, BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Everyone's BEAUTIFUL!




Hi Sara., And thanks.


----------



## PurpleDucky

minniemouse440044 said:


> devunn
> 
> you are so cute.





MickeyisBeast said:


> You are SUPER pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your hair! You are so pretty too!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kate, I'm Sara :] You are amazingly beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> SOOO PRETTY!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoaz, BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Everyone's BEAUTIFUL!





KidGoofy said:


> no problem
> 
> 
> 
> yes...because "Your A Jerk!!!!"...lol.jk
> 
> 
> 
> I never got it..and no...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your too beautiful...lol


thankss guys


----------



## life of the party

ellie: your too cute  !
devma: i fink ur hawt





Spongeblair said:


> *you'll always be in my Desperate Housewives heart lol*


hahaha!





minniemouse440044 said:


> really tom?
> 
> your locked in the dungeon..... FOREVER
> 
> katie you are released


RELEASE MY PRINCE AT ONCE!
please? 


cindys_castle2011 said:


> Uhh ohh.. I'm with Katie on this one, looks like you have a new Dis' main squeeze! xD


i win.



PurpleDucky said:


> i see how it is.



OHEMGEE i forgot to add devun on that list
geez tom, lay off . (;


----------



## PurpleDucky

life of the party said:


> ellie: your too cute  !
> devma: i fink ur hawt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RELEASE MY PRINCE AT ONCE!
> please?
> 
> i win.
> 
> 
> 
> OHEMGEE i forgot to add devun on that list
> geez tom, lay off . (;



katiechu you are ohh so kind.

pft, you're too young for him anyways


----------



## metsluva57

everyone is SO pretty!
just took these  i got a new headband, so i felt like taking pics xD
(my friend gave me the name thats on the pic x))


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> thankss guys



no problem beautiful ...lol



life of the party said:


> ellie: your too cute  !
> devma: i fink ur hawt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RELEASE MY PRINCE AT ONCE!
> please?
> 
> i win.
> 
> 
> 
> OHEMGEE i forgot to add devun on that list
> geez tom, lay off . (;







PurpleDucky said:


> katiechu you are ohh so kind.
> 
> pft, you're too young for him anyways



exactly...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> no problem beautiful ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly...lol



you're such a flirt, haha.


----------



## minniemouse440044

back off


katie i love you


----------



## minniemouse440044

KidGoofy said:


> no problem
> 
> 
> 
> *yes...because "Your A Jerk!!!!"...lol.jk*
> 
> 
> 
> I never got it..and no...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your too beautiful...lol



i know


----------



## MickeyisBeast

metsluva57 said:


> everyone is SO pretty!
> just took these  i got a new headband, so i felt like taking pics xD
> (my friend gave me the name thats on the pic x))



Pretty :]
Btw, LOVE the headband! My friend has it in black, I think she got it at Forever 21, idk, but I'm gonna get some soon!


----------



## metsluva57

MickeyisBeast said:


> Pretty :]
> Btw, LOVE the headband! My friend has it in black, I think she got it at Forever 21, idk, but I'm gonna get some soon!



thanks  and i have it in black too, but I got it at pac sun.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

metsluva57 said:


> thanks  and i have it in black too, but I got it at pac sun.



Cool, maybe I'll go there instead :]


----------



## Mrs.Musso

minniemouse440044 said:


> back off
> 
> 
> katie i love you



Do you have a We The Kings shirt on?
haha, just wondering.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Mrs.Musso said:


> Do you have a We The Kings shirt on?
> haha, just wondering.



yes i do


----------



## life of the party

rach your hawttt
kswizzle your the cutest kid in town



PurpleDucky said:


> katiechu you are ohh so kind.
> 
> pft, you're too young for him anyways



i know but he is my older brothaaaa
and  my other prince abandoned me
i am bitter.


----------



## life of the party

I





the teen board (:






LULZ i look nakeey


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the teen board (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LULZ i look nakeey



thanks katie.
your quite attractive looking too.

im infatuated with you.


----------



## barfownz

life of the party said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the teen board (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LULZ i look nakeey





PurpleDucky said:


>





scrub05 said:


> I'm Kate.





Nice ones ladies!


----------



## barfownz

Repost


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

my hair was like stick straight for some odd reason this day :/


----------



## minniemouse440044

Minnie Squeaks said:


> *my hair was like stick straight for some odd reason this day :/*



maybe cause it looks like you straighened it?


----------



## imabrat

minniemouse440044 said:


> maybe cause it looks like you straighened it?



Rachel, please stop with the snarky comments already. It's getting old, and quite frankly, it's pissing everyone off. I'm not saying this to be witchy, I'm saying it because it's what everyone's thinking. 

Amanda, I totally get what you mean. Some day my naturally curly hair ends up pretty straight. Did you take a shower last night, comb your hair out, and leave some water in it? That's what usually makes mine pretty straight. I love your cut, I think you can totally rock it. No offense, but it's much better than the longer hair.


----------



## My Wild Love

Minnie Squeaks said:


> my hair was like stick straight for some odd reason this day :/



You're so cute! Is that your natural hair color?!


----------



## minniemouse440044

imabrat said:


> Rachel, please stop with the snarky comments already. It's getting old, and quite frankly, it's pissing everyone off. I'm not saying this to be witchy, I'm saying it because it's what everyone's thinking.
> 
> Amanda, I totally get what you mean. Some day my naturally curly hair ends up pretty straight. Did you take a shower last night, comb your hair out, and leave some water in it? That's what usually makes mine pretty straight. I love your cut, I think you can totally rock it. No offense, but it's much better than the longer hair.



i was just being honest. the truth hurts. learn to deal with it hun.


----------



## imabrat

minniemouse440044 said:


> i was just being honest. the truth hurts. learn to deal with it hun.


We're cool most of the time so I'm not trying to start something, but you seriously should chill out sometimes. It seems like you have a vendetta against certain people, and I'm not the only one to notice this. Truth hurts, eh?


----------



## EyoreFANS12

imabrat said:


> We're cool most of the time so I'm not trying to start something, but you seriously should chill out sometimes. It seems like you have a vendetta against certain people, and I'm not the only one to notice this. Truth hurts, eh?



Im not taking sides but, I agree. Even though I dont even know you but I do notice it in some of your posts.


----------



## DramaQueen

imabrat said:


> We're cool most of the time so I'm not trying to start something, but you seriously should chill out sometimes. It seems like you have a vendetta against certain people, and I'm not the only one to notice this. Truth hurts, eh?



qft.
sorry rachel, but i just don't get your deal lately. 
if you don't like someones pic, don't comment on it...


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

imabrat said:


> Rachel, please stop with the snarky comments already. It's getting old, and quite frankly, it's pissing everyone off. I'm not saying this to be witchy, I'm saying it because it's what everyone's thinking.
> 
> Amanda, I totally get what you mean. Some day my naturally curly hair ends up pretty straight. Did you take a shower last night, comb your hair out, and leave some water in it? That's what usually makes mine pretty straight. I love your cut, I think you can totally rock it. No offense, but it's much better than the longer hair.





imabrat said:


> We're cool most of the time so I'm not trying to start something, but you seriously should chill out sometimes. It seems like you have a vendetta against certain people, and I'm not the only one to notice this. Truth hurts, eh?



i dont want to start anything either, but i have to agree with sonya
but yes i DID straighten my hair..but whenever i do it never turns out that straight...and i didnt like it being so straight but when i tried curling it..it curled too much...it jus didnt want to cooperate so yea...
and thanks sonya...ur one of the few to say u like the short better than the long!! lol 



My Wild Love said:


> You're so cute! Is that your natural hair color?!



yea it is...its such a weird color lol =] thx!


----------



## My Wild Love

Minnie Squeaks said:


> yea it is...its such a weird color lol =] thx!



haha it's so pretty, I used to pay so much to make my hair look like that!


----------



## minniemouse440044

imabrat said:


> We're cool most of the time so I'm not trying to start something, but you seriously should chill out sometimes. It seems like you have a vendetta against certain people, and I'm not the only one to notice this. Truth hurts, eh?



poop





DramaQueen said:


> qft.
> sorry rachel, but i just don't get your deal lately.
> if you don't like someones pic, don't comment on it...



pooop


----------



## life of the party

rachel, your the meanest person on here & your complaining about THEM being mean? your gonna get banned one day and i'm gonna laugh .


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Amanda, I really like your hair. 

Very fresh, and cute. 

Great pictures everyone! Oh so pretty/handsome!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

life of the party said:


> rachel, your the meanest person on here & your complaining about THEM being mean? your gonna get banned one day and i'm gonna laugh .



Im guessing sarcasm? 



Its hard to tell sometimes haha.


----------



## imabrat

LOL forrealz, Amanda? I think you pull it off soooo much better than the longer hair! There are very few people who can work it but I think you can. You know what else I think you might be able to pull of with a great flat iron? Go to youtube and type in "Call the shots girls aloud". In the video, the blonde girl with the short hair. I think you could definitely pull that one off with a few tweaks - it's not much different from your hair now.


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> rachel, your the meanest person on here & your complaining about THEM being mean? *your gonna get banned one day and i'm gonna laugh* .



im gonna laugh to


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Geeez guys, I'm totally lost as to whats going on.. so yeah ANYWAYSSS


----------



## Spongeblair

minniemouse440044 said:


> poop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pooop



*All I have to say is that you must be on the wrong board, I think the DIS have a kids board now for people aged 5 and under.*

*Blaireee *


----------



## EyoreFANS12

haha ^

Aww Kelsi(im guessing thats your name) you look so pretty!


----------



## life of the party

EyoreFANS12 said:


> Im guessing sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to tell sometimes haha.


half joking , half not .
you know? she's my friend but she's taking things too far
i have been yelling at her for awhile haha .
sorry guys .




cindys_castle2011 said:


> Geeez guys, I'm totally lost as to whats going on.. so yeah ANYWAYSSS


yourrr so pretty 



Spongeblair said:


> *All I have to say is that you must be on the wrong board, I think the DIS have a kids board now for people aged 5 and under.*
> 
> *Blaireee *


 ACTUALLY she was editing out some more snarky & rude comments she had made to avoid drama . is that okay by you ?


----------



## Darkwing Duck

going over my stance before a baseball game, didn't know my picture was being taken


----------



## minniemouse440044

Spongeblair said:


> *All I have to say is that you must be on the wrong board, I think the DIS have a kids board now for people aged 5 and under.*
> 
> *Blaireee *



ya know i could go back and and type out the mean and "snarky" things instead. would you like that? didnt think so


----------



## andy.b

Darkwing Duck said:


> going over my stance before a baseball game, didn't know my picture was being taken


A Cubs logo, a Nats hat...now all you need is a Pirates shirt and you'd be complete!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Thanks Kayteeee and.. other person.. Carli I think... lol 

Duuuuudes, make peace man. 

Do we need to start singing Kumbaya?!?!?

*Amanda*, like Sonya I totally understand about straightening it and it coming out way more straight then other times. My hair being majorly CURLY, sometimes when I straighten it, it looks wavy and other times it looks stick straight.

You can TOTALLY pull that hair cut off. It looks great on you.

*baseball duck dude,* cutee. 

And *Kayteeeee*, sh@r3 sum of d@t pUrtyy gUhhhh!


----------



## Darkwing Duck

andy.b said:


> A Cubs logo, a Nats hat...now all you need is a Pirates shirt and you'd be complete!



haha yea i know, our team name is the Nationals so that's the only reason why I have that hat


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

daily pics =]
















My Wild Love said:


> haha it's so pretty, I used to pay so much to make my hair look like that!



lol i wish mine was more blonde 



::Snow_White:: said:


> Amanda, I really like your hair.
> 
> Very fresh, and cute.
> 
> Great pictures everyone! Oh so pretty/handsome!



idk bout fresh..but thx lol!! 



imabrat said:


> LOL forrealz, Amanda? I think you pull it off soooo much better than the longer hair! There are very few people who can work it but I think you can. You know what else I think you might be able to pull of with a great flat iron? Go to youtube and type in "Call the shots girls aloud". In the video, the blonde girl with the short hair. I think you could definitely pull that one off with a few tweaks - it's not much different from your hair now.



yes forrealz haha
and i watched the vid...ur right its not too much different but i barely like my hair as it is haha
i wouldnt want to cut anymore off!!!
 
idk maybe i could 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Geeez guys, I'm totally lost as to whats going on.. so yeah ANYWAYSSS



gorgeous as always kelsi



Spongeblair said:


> *All I have to say is that you must be on the wrong board, I think the DIS have a kids board now for people aged 5 and under.*
> 
> *Blaireee *








cindys_castle2011 said:


> Thanks Kayteeee and.. other person.. Carli I think... lol
> 
> Duuuuudes, make peace man.
> 
> Do we need to start singing Kumbaya?!?!?
> 
> *Amanda*, like Sonya I totally understand about straightening it and it coming out way more straight then other times. My hair being majorly CURLY, sometimes when I straighten it, it looks wavy and other times it looks stick straight.
> 
> You can TOTALLY pull that hair cut off. It looks great on you.
> 
> *baseball duck dude,* cutee.
> 
> And *Kayteeeee*, sh@r3 sum of d@t pUrtyy gUhhhh!



mine can be really curly or wavy also
my hair is bipolar :/


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Minnie Squeaks said:
			
		

> idk bout fresh..but thx lol!!



Lol. Well I mean it's a fresh as in a new/different style.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

I haven't posted in awhile.
These are all recent. 















I got my haircutttt, I need to take some pics so I can show yall.


----------



## barfownz

On "MY" Ride.


----------



## Spongeblair

life of the party said:


> half joking , half not .
> you know? she's my friend but she's taking things too far
> i have been yelling at her for awhile haha .
> sorry guys .
> 
> 
> 
> yourrr so pretty
> 
> 
> ACTUALLY she was editing out some more snarky & rude comments she had made to avoid drama . is that okay by you ?



*Not really cause editing doesn't make things better she still did it. She should keep her mouth closed she caused the drama.*



minniemouse440044 said:


> ya know i could go back and and type out the mean and "snarky" things instead. would you like that? didnt think so



*Well what was the point in saying them in the first place? putting them back in doesn't make any difference it just gives evidence for us to put a warning in to a mod.

Blairee*


----------



## Spongeblair




----------



## Minnie Squeaks

::Snow_White:: said:


> Lol. Well I mean it's a fresh as in a new/different style.



lol ok ok =]



barfownz said:


> On "MY" Ride.



*shaun*-splash mountain??? 
*tinkerbell424*-..it has been a while..very pretty..i like ur hair 
*Blaire*-adorable


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Tinkerbell424 said:


> I haven't posted in awhile.
> These are all recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my haircutttt, I need to take some pics so I can show yall.



Alexis you're sooo pretty!



barfownz said:


> On "MY" Ride.



Shaun.. since when did you start 'owning' Splash Mountain?
hmmm, 



Spongeblair said:


> *Not really cause editing doesn't make things better she still did it. She should keep her mouth closed she caused the drama.*
> 
> 
> *Well what was the point in saying them in the first place? putting them back in doesn't make any difference it just gives evidence for us to put a warning in to a mod.
> 
> Blairee*



dude, not trying to be rude or anything cause I know she was in wrong, and she knows that but really.. you keep bringing it up doesn't make it any better.

Her, editing it and taking out whatever she said was actually a pretty good thing to do. I'm not saying she has the right to say whatever she did, cause I didn't read them.. but at least she took it out.

Just let it goooooo.


----------



## Spongeblair

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Alexis you're sooo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun.. since when did you start 'owning' Splash Mountain?
> hmmm,
> 
> 
> 
> dude, not trying to be rude or anything cause I know she was in wrong, and she knows that but really.. you keep bringing it up doesn't make it any better.
> 
> Her, editing it and taking out whatever she said was actually a pretty good thing to do. I'm not saying she has the right to say whatever she did, cause I didn't read them.. but at least she took it out.
> 
> Just let it goooooo.




*Ok let's just forget all about it then  Sorry for bringing it up*


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Spongeblair said:


> *Ok let's just forget all about it then  Sorry for bringing it up*










I miss my long hair *INCREDIBLY* bad!


----------



## barfownz

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Alexis you're sooo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun.. since when did you start 'owning' Splash Mountain?
> hmmm,





Ever since i started working it.


----------



## PurpleDucky

barfownz said:


> On "MY" Ride.



every time i go to disneyland i think "i need to visit shaun"
but everytime i go your always working somewhere different. last time it was a specific place on main street (idk if you want me to say)


----------



## minniemouse440044

Spongeblair said:


> *Not really cause editing doesn't make things better she still did it. She should keep her mouth closed she caused the drama.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Well what was the point in saying them in the first place? putting them back in doesn't make any difference it just gives evidence for us to put a warning in to a mod.
> 
> Blairee*



okay dude really, i was going to post this earlier but i wasnt home, but really youre just causing more drama. drop it let it go, god. stop bringing it up


----------



## StitchfansJr

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Geeez guys, I'm totally lost as to whats going on.. so yeah ANYWAYSSS


OMG, I have that same exact peace bracelet. Except the string is pink. xD


----------



## cindys_castle2011

StitchfansJr said:


> OMG, I have that same exact peace bracelet. Except the string is pink. xD



I got it at Disney in May, I haven't taken it off since!


----------



## Spongeblair

Spongeblair said:


> *Ok let's just forget all about it then  Sorry for bringing it up*





minniemouse440044 said:


> okay dude really, i was going to post this earlier but i wasnt home, but really youre just causing more drama. drop it let it go, god. stop bringing it up


----------



## CrazySteph

yeahhh.. Wellll anyways... heres some pictures to lighten the mood.. THEY ARE ALL RESPOSTS SO shut up! lol 

cheeer team 





me at lunch 





My sister and I


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> yeahhh.. Wellll anyways... heres some pictures to lighten the mood.. THEY ARE ALL RESPOSTS SO shut up! lol
> 
> cheeer team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister and I


wow Steph I wish the girl cheerleaders at my school were as good looking as yours...lol

you look ok...lol.jk VERY PRETTY


----------



## PigletGurl

*the love of my life, Scott,  and I on the train xD*


----------



## Darkwing Duck




----------



## cindys_castle2011

Steph, you're sooo pretty.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Overeditted, but I like it :3


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Double post :3


----------



## MuskratSusie

Everyone looks amazing! 

I haven't posted a picture of me in a while, so here I am:





^That was taken last Friday at the dance at school, it was a Michael Jackson themed dance!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

nerdylightbulb said:


> Overeditted, but I like it :3



Breathe Carolina?  

...

Everybodys uber gorgous on here, I'm just too lazy to quote =3


----------



## MickeyisBeast

PigletGurl said:


> *the love of my life, Scott,  and I on the train xD*



Aww... cute! 

I'm too lazy to quote everybody... but you're all GORGOUS!


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> wow Steph I wish the girl cheerleaders at my school were as good looking as yours...lol
> 
> you look ok...lol.jk VERY PRETTY



wowwwww... I hate you tom lol


----------



## nerdylightbulb

PosessedEeyore said:


> Breathe Carolina?
> 
> ...
> 
> Everybodys uber gorgous on here, I'm just too lazy to quote =3



One of the two songs I like by them xD


----------



## Minnie Squeaks




----------



## barfownz

PurpleDucky said:


> every time i go to disneyland i think "i need to visit shaun"
> but everytime i go your always working somewhere different. last time it was a specific place on main street (idk if you want me to say)



Next time, hit me up.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Everyone here is gorgeous<3





I went to my friends partyy on friday.


----------



## PurpleDucky

barfownz said:


> Next time, hit me up.


i'll message you on myspace next time we go and see where you're working then.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Wow..I haven't been on here in a while..
But I see things haven't changed..everyone is GORGEOUS!!!

Here's the most recent of me.


----------



## Cassidy

JulielovesDisney said:


> Wow..I haven't been on here in a while..
> But I see things haven't changed..everyone is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> Here's the most recent of me.


gorgeous.
what's that list behind you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## metsluva57

everyone is SO pretty! 

heres me the other day at the beach w/ my twin cousins  we were waiting for the ferry.


----------



## cindys_castle2011




----------



## JulielovesDisney

Cassidy said:


> gorgeous.
> what's that list behind you, if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you =)
And it's my weekly to-do list...lol Dorky, i know, but I need it with all the work I have this semester


----------



## youaremylifenow

Here is my picture  
Sorry I am not very photogenic


----------



## PigletGurl

*^ that's not you...*


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

PigletGurl said:


> *^ that's not you...*





---

julie, kelsi and kelly- YOU ARE SOOOO PRETTYYY.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

PigletGurl said:


> *^ that's not you...*



That's what I was thinking...









But if it is, you might wanna touch up your roots


----------



## youaremylifenow

Hmm that's not me...? Weird here I have been going to life thinking that was me...


----------



## Tinkerbell424

youaremylifenow said:


> Here is my picture
> Sorry I am not very photogenic



Katie Babyfayce!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

bahahah.

you all beat me to it!

well I don't care, I was still the first to facebook status it! 

might I add to 'yourmylifenow'

BURN!


----------



## DramaQueen

YOU WIN KELS! YOU WIN!


----------



## youaremylifenow

Haha I know you guys! I had it on my last copy and paste, I am so sorry! I thought it put the right one up, I didn't mean to make an ars of myself


----------



## nerdylightbulb

youaremylifenow said:


> Haha I know you guys! I had it on my last copy and paste, I am so sorry! I thought it put the right one up, I didn't mean to make an ars of myself



Are you gonna put up your real one then?


----------



## cindys_castle2011

ohh really now.

GUYS, I think we all owe Isabella a HUGE apology 

now I think we'd all looooove to see what you really look like!


----------



## DramaQueen

youaremylifenow said:


> Haha I know you guys! I had it on my last copy and paste, I am so sorry! I thought it put the right one up, I didn't mean to make an ars of myself



errrm....on two separate threads


----------



## WDWtraveler27

its that darn copy paste xD


----------



## cindys_castle2011

DramaQueen said:


> errrm....on two separate threads





I know hand my title over to you.

You win.


----------



## youaremylifenow

Ok. I posted that one because I felt like I was really ugly I have peircings and I didn't want to scare anyone off, I know facial peircings aren't very disney like.  

This is me.


----------



## imabrat

WTH? Someone wanna explain what's going on? I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lost!


----------



## Tinkerbell424

youaremylifenow said:


> Ok. I posted that one because I felt like I was really ugly I have peircings and I didn't want to scare anyone off, I know facial peircings aren't very disney like.
> 
> This is me.



...Fail.
That's the FIRST picture under "hot emo girl" on google images.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

imabrat said:


> WTH? Someone wanna explain what's going on? I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lost!


pssst facebook


----------



## DramaQueen

Tinkerbell424 said:


> ...Fail.
> That's the FIRST picture under "hot emo girl" on google images.


 
yup


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

What in the world? 

Lol, so this girl is putting random pictures of people up as "her?"


----------



## WDWtraveler27

http://s572.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=hot-Emo-girl.jpg&sort=ascending


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Sonya.. go to my facebook page. READ my last status thing. xD

I love how your excuses changed from "accidentily being on copy and paste" to "I didn't wanna scare off anyone."

You seriously can NOT win with us. 



now lets try again and see a REAL picture of you. We do now how to tell if it's fake or not.. its NOT that hard.


----------



## DramaQueen

a VERY quick google search proves 'your' pics are fake. both of them.


----------



## StitchfansJr

youaremylifenow said:


> Ok. I posted that one because I felt like I was really ugly I have peircings and I didn't want to scare anyone off, I know facial peircings aren't very disney like.
> 
> This is me.


if you're gonna put up a fake image, at least have the url say "me.jpg" not "hot-emo-girl.jpg"


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Oh lordy...


----------



## andy.b

Tinkerbell424 said:


> ...Fail.
> That's the FIRST picture under "hot emo girl" on google images.



Hahaha, how did you even know that or find that out?  Or if that's what you like to search...then fight the power. Hahahaha


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

youaremylifenow said:


> Ok. I posted that one because I felt like I was really ugly I have peircings and I didn't want to scare anyone off, I know facial peircings aren't very disney like.
> 
> This is me.



Using paint to write on a picture doesn't mean it's you. 

So, let's see the REAL you.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

I think we ran her out already


----------



## PigletGurl

*pretty pics everyone! xD

well i got my hair straightened xD*


----------



## cindys_castle2011

PigletGurl said:


> *pretty pics everyone! xD
> 
> well i got my hair straightened xD*



Wanda, you're SOOOOO pretty 

here's meeeeeee xD


----------



## Tinkerbell424

andy.b said:


> Hahaha, how did you even know that or find that out?  Or if that's what you like to search...then fight the power. Hahahaha



Lmao, no..I don't swing that way.
But if you right click the picture, in the link it said hot-emo-girl, so I did a search on it and it was the first one.


----------



## crazytp93

youaremylifenow said:


> Here is my picture
> Sorry I am not very photogenic





youaremylifenow said:


> Haha I know you guys! I had it on my last copy and paste, I am so sorry! I thought it put the right one up, I didn't mean to make an ars of myself





youaremylifenow said:


> Ok. I posted that one because I felt like I was really ugly I have peircings and I didn't want to scare anyone off, I know facial peircings aren't very disney like.
> 
> This is me.



Welcome Back Saratoga!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

^^^


----------



## KidGoofy

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like EMO...lol.jk


----------



## StitchfansJr

crazytp93 said:


> Welcome Back Saratoga!


do you guys really think she'd come back..AGAIN? o_o


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like EMO...lol.jk



Tom.. shut up.. lol


----------



## life of the party

crazytp93 said:


> Welcome Back Saratoga!



duuuude i said the same thing to rachel on the phone!

so here's me:




















now worship me ?


----------



## StitchfansJr

life of the party said:


> duuuude i said the same thing to rachel on the phone!
> 
> so here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now worship me ?


LOL@Kaytee. of course, I'll worship you


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

^ From my TR link  Posing with one of Walt's Oscars.

First time posting on the show your face thread.. I'm usually too nervous


----------



## youaremylifenow

...


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I don't understand what you were so worried about, you are very pretty.


----------



## DramaQueen

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> ^ From my TR link  Posing with one of Walt's Oscars.
> 
> First time posting on the show your face thread.. I'm usually too nervous



is it weird that i'm really excited that you posted a pic 
i've always wanted to see your face!
you are very pretty girlie, and i am SO jealous that you got to hold a REAL OSCAR!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

crazytp93 said:


> Welcome Back Saratoga!


EXACTLY what I said when it all got started on one of my FB status's 



KidGoofy said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like EMO...lol.jk



Tom. You don't like 'emo' you like 'girl' period.

oh yeah, I didn't get your IM till you already signed off,
but yeah I texted you last night actually.



life of the party said:


> duuuude i said the same thing to rachel on the phone!
> 
> so here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now worship me ?







AliceinHalloweentown said:


> ^ From my TR link  Posing with one of Walt's Oscars.
> 
> First time posting on the show your face thread.. I'm usually too nervous



ohhhemmmmgeeeeee. you're really pretty girl 


-------


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

DramaQueen said:


> is it weird that i'm really excited that you posted a pic
> i've always wanted to see your face!
> you are very pretty girlie, and i am SO jealous that you got to hold a REAL OSCAR!



Pshya right  But now you know I'm not a creeper so yaaaay 
Holding Walt's Oscar for White Wilderness was awesome... but heavy 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> ohhhemmmmgeeeeee. you're really pretty girl
> 
> 
> -------


 
Repeat, psh-ya right xD 

You're gorgeous, girl!


----------



## StitchfansJr

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> ^ From my TR link  Posing with one of Walt's Oscars.
> 
> First time posting on the show your face thread.. I'm usually too nervous


I love your hair! It's cute!


----------



## life of the party

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> ^ From my TR link  Posing with one of Walt's Oscars.
> 
> First time posting on the show your face thread.. I'm usually too nervous



YOU ARE SO LUCKY
D: 
& preeeetttyyy 




kelsi: your puurrtyyy (;


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Omg!!  Everyone here is soooo pretty.

Here's a couple of me.  Not sure if any of them are re-posts, probs are though.


----------



## crazytp93

life of the party said:


> duuuude i said the same thing to rachel on the phone!
> 
> so here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now worship me ?





youaremylifenow said:


> ...


love ya.


----------



## KidGoofy

Wait was it really Saratoga?



CrazySteph said:


> Tom.. shut up.. lol



Your just jealous that I'm more into emo girls...lol



life of the party said:


> duuuude i said the same thing to rachel on the phone!
> 
> so here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now worship me ?



ALL HAIL KATIE!!!! SHE IS WAY TOO PRETTY



AliceinHalloweentown said:


> ^ From my TR link  Posing with one of Walt's Oscars.
> 
> First time posting on the show your face thread.. I'm usually too nervous



Your really pretty...and I know pretty...lol



cindys_castle2011 said:


> EXACTLY what I said when it all got started on one of my FB status's
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom. You don't like 'emo' you like 'girl' period.*
> 
> oh yeah, I didn't get your IM till you already signed off,
> but yeah I texted you last night actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhemmmmgeeeeee. you're really pretty girl
> 
> 
> -------



Uhmmm...totally not true...ok yes it is...lol
And your way too good looking for your own good...lol


----------



## DramaQueen

me with my fake glasses that i got for $2 from the thrift store!
my philosophy is : why should ppl with bad vision be the only ones that get to look cool


----------



## Smiley.Socks

crazytp93 said:


> Welcome Back Saratoga!


teehee. 


life of the party said:


> duuuude i said the same thing to rachel on the phone!
> 
> so here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now worship me ?



very pretty katie!  


AliceinHalloweentown said:


> ^ From my TR link  Posing with one of Walt's Oscars.
> 
> First time posting on the show your face thread.. I'm usually too nervous


You're so pretty! And really lucky! haha. 


cindys_castle2011 said:


>


Kelsi, I love your hair! 


wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Omg!!  Everyone here is soooo pretty.
> 
> Here's a couple of me.  Not sure if any of them are re-posts, probs are though.


Sian is a cutie. 
XD


DramaQueen said:


> me with my fake glasses that i got for $2 from the thrift store!
> my philosophy is : why should ppl with bad vision be the only ones that get to look cool



EEEE! I love those glasses Caitlyn. (i'm still not sure how to spell your name! sorry! )


----------



## cindys_castle2011

life of the party said:


> kelsi: your puurrtyyy (;



thank you ma'am 



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Here's a couple of me.  Not sure if any of them are re-posts, probs are though.



Sian, you are so pretty!!!!!!!



KidGoofy said:


> Wait was it really Saratoga?
> 
> Uhmmm...totally not true...ok yes it is...lol
> And your way too good looking for your own good...lol



Saratoga was that girl that started complaining that NO ONE ever says anything about her picture on this thread. Then she said that the TB is just like high school cliques and all that. lol

I really NEVER even seen what you put in white until I came here, when I quoted it! hahahaha. anyways, I'm glad you know what my 'own good' is  



DramaQueen said:


> me with my fake glasses that i got for $2 from the thrift store!
> my philosophy is : why should ppl with bad vision be the only ones that get to look cool



Caitlin, I love going like old flea markets and just getting the most RANDOM things I can find. You're soo pretty 

btw, what kind of mascara do you use? lol



Smiley.Socks said:


> Kelsi, I love your hair!



Thanks! I miss my long hair though :/ 
haha.


----------



## Spongeblair

DramaQueen said:


> me with my fake glasses that i got for $2 from the thrift store!
> my philosophy is : why should ppl with bad vision be the only ones that get to look cool



You are really hot 

*love the glasses, I bought a pair just like them from TOPMAN and they cost £14.*


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> me with my fake glasses that i got for $2 from the thrift store!
> my philosophy is : why should ppl with bad vision be the only ones that get to look cool



pretty, lady! i LOVE the retro nerdy glasses. I want a pair, but i think i'd look dumb. 










hehe my attempt at being cool and artsy with weird lighting.


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Smiley.Socks said:


> teehee.
> 
> 
> very pretty katie!
> 
> You're so pretty! And really lucky! haha.
> 
> Kelsi, I love your hair!
> 
> *Sian is a cutie. *
> XD
> 
> 
> EEEE! I love those glasses Caitlyn. (i'm still not sure how to spell your name! sorry! )



Awww, cheers Elin 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> thank you ma'am
> 
> 
> 
> *Sian, you are so pretty!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Saratoga was that girl that started complaining that NO ONE ever says anything about her picture on this thread. Then she said that the TB is just like high school cliques and all that. lol
> 
> I really NEVER even seen what you put in white until I came here, when I quoted it! hahahaha. anyways, I'm glad you know what my 'own good' is
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin, I love going like old flea markets and just getting the most RANDOM things I can find. You're soo pretty
> 
> btw, what kind of mascara do you use? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I miss my long hair though :/
> haha.



Thank you Kelsi


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Omg!!  Everyone here is soooo pretty.
> 
> Here's a couple of me.  Not sure if any of them are re-posts, probs are though.



I think I've said it before but I lovelovelove that dress 



DramaQueen said:


> me with my fake glasses that i got for $2 from the thrift store!
> my philosophy is : why should ppl with bad vision be the only ones that get to look cool



I <3 those glasses!
I want my real glasses to look like that but idk where to get them from :/



Spongeblair said:


> *love the glasses, I bought a pair just like them from TOPMAN and they cost £14.*



I love Topman stuff haha ;D
It's not fair that they Superman caps and Topshop doesn't "/

------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's meeee ;D

In the apple shop, I'm on the left 










me and my bestie :]


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

Disney Princess Elli said:


> I think I've said it before but I lovelovelove that dress
> 
> 
> 
> I <3 those glasses!
> I want my real glasses to look like that but idk where to get them from :/
> 
> 
> 
> I love Topman stuff haha ;D
> It's not fair that they Superman caps and Topshop doesn't "/
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Here's meeee ;D
> 
> In the apple shop, I'm on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my bestie :]



Awww, thanks Ellie .

You're pretty


----------



## DramaQueen

Smiley.Socks said:


> EEEE! I love those glasses Caitlyn. (i'm still not sure how to spell your name! sorry! )



Close! It's Caitlin! 
Thanks I love them too! 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Caitlin, I love going like old flea markets and just getting the most RANDOM things I can find. You're soo pretty
> 
> btw, what kind of mascara do you use? lol



i know! I LOVE IT! derek & i went to a costume party on the weekend where you had to dress up as a cultural stereotype and we go our costumes at the thrift store! (I was a french girl and he was a russion guy---complete with big furry coat and big furry hat ) 

and i use rimmel glameyes lash flirt mascara, it's pretty good! 



Spongeblair said:


> You are really hot
> 
> *love the glasses, I bought a pair just like them from TOPMAN and they cost £14.*



lol thanks! i love fake glasses so much! it's so strange how they're in fashion right now, but i'm loving it! 



Pearls said:


> pretty, lady! i LOVE the retro nerdy glasses. I want a pair, but i think i'd look dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe my attempt at being cool and artsy with weird lighting.


thanks paula! (btw i totally think you could rock the specs!)
you look SO gorgeous! attempt : SUCCESSFUL 
also really love the top! 



Disney Princess Elli said:


> I <3 those glasses!
> I want my real glasses to look like that but idk where to get them from :/
> 
> 
> Here's meeee ;D
> 
> In the apple shop, I'm on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my bestie :]



thanks! i got those glasses from the thrift store, but i've seen ones like them at claires i think. 
& you look super cute  you & your bestie are adorable!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Hey :] I got my senior pictures done, and I was just wondering what you guys think of them. I had my dad do them, so it wouldn't cost me anything.
I am wearing my MJ tshirt of course


----------



## cindys_castle2011

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Hey :] I got my senior pictures done, and I was just wondering what you guys think of them. I had my dad do them, so it wouldn't cost me anything.
> I am wearing my MJ tshirt of course



You have the most flawless skin I have ever seen!


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

StitchfansJr said:


> I love your hair! It's cute!


Thanks! It used to be around my chest, but I cut it, and I've never been happier.



life of the party said:


> YOU ARE SO LUCKY
> D:
> & preeeetttyyy


I knooooww right? [the lucky thing, not the pretty thing ]



wilmabride'sdaughter said:


> Omg!!  Everyone here is soooo pretty.
> 
> Here's a couple of me.  Not sure if any of them are re-posts, probs are though.


You're so pretty! The dress you're wearing in the one is SO cute!



KidGoofy said:


> Your really pretty...and I know pretty...lol


Aww thankss haha.



DramaQueen said:


> me with my fake glasses that i got for $2 from the thrift store!
> my philosophy is : why should ppl with bad vision be the only ones that get to look cool


I'm jealous! They're freakin' sweet.


Smiley.Socks said:


> You're so pretty! And really lucky! haha.



Thank you! Haha yeah I know, it was 



Pearls said:


> pretty, lady! i LOVE the retro nerdy glasses. I want a pair, but i think i'd look dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe my attempt at being cool and artsy with weird lighting.



I really like the artsiness  The lighting is pretty darn cool.
It helps that you look fabbbulous too.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Hey :] I got my senior pictures done, and I was just wondering what you guys think of them. I had my dad do them, so it wouldn't cost me anything.
> I am wearing my MJ tshirt of course


tina is purty!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Aw thanks Pedro! 


And thank you Kelsi for the comment on my skin


----------



## WDWtraveler27

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> ^ From my TR link  Posing with one of Walt's Oscars.
> 
> First time posting on the show your face thread.. I'm usually too nervous



your super lucky and pretty!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

me with bob Gurr at the D23 expo (he was an Imagineer)


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

WDWtraveler27 said:


> me with bob Gurr at the D23 expo (he was an Imagineer)



How exciting! Your are so lucky and very handsome!


----------



## ginnygirl102

Hey Ya'll!  I've been gone for a little while...but I'm back!!!  Everyone on here is amazingly gorgeous/handsome!!!

Here's Me 





My friend and I had like a photo shoot type thing and this was my favorite


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> thanks paula! (btw i totally think you could rock the specs!)
> you look SO gorgeous! attempt : SUCCESSFUL
> also really love the top!





AliceinHalloweentown said:


> I really like the artsiness  The lighting is pretty darn cool.
> It helps that you look fabbbulous too.



thanks d00ds


----------



## metsluva57

ginnygirl102 said:


> Hey Ya'll!  I've been gone for a little while...but I'm back!!!  Everyone on here is amazingly gorgeous/handsome!!!
> 
> Here's Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend and I had like a photo shoot type thing and this was my favorite



you look so much like my friend jess!
very pretty


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

anna, and i.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Great pictures everyone! [:






I'm on the lefttt.


----------



## minniemouse440044

new


----------



## life of the party

mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> anna, and i.


this is cuute 



SnowyJingleBells said:


> Great pictures everyone! [:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the lefttt.


 (literally (; haha! )



minniemouse440044 said:


> new


hi rachel
i like your face
-katie


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

minniemouse440044 said:


> new


Rachel is uber pretty [:


life of the party said:


> this is cuute
> 
> 
> * (literally (; haha! )*
> 
> 
> hi rachel
> i like your face
> -katie


hahaha yeahhh [:


----------



## cindys_castle2011

4th grade; who woulda known  
xD


----------



## metsluva57

cindys_castle2011 said:


> 4th grade; who woulda known
> xD



awww! that's sooo cute!
lol


----------



## life of the party

cindys_castle2011 said:


> 4th grade; who woulda known
> xD



omg!  is that your boyyyyfriend ?!
aww


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

cindys_castle2011 said:


> 4th grade; who woulda known o_o
> xd



cuuuuttttteeeeee!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

everuhhhbodehh is sexehhh!

hahaha some of them i look weird... xD
allie has these from some webchat we did, but i didnt get any of her cause i fail  xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

fail@Sophie for not taking screenshots of me. 
----
anyway, I found this picture of Travis Clark from We The Kings..and I put mine next to it. XD


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> this is cuute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi rachel
> i like your face
> -katie



thanks.
i like yours to.



SnowyJingleBells said:


> Rachel is uber pretty [:
> 
> hahaha yeahhh [:




thanks nicole 
youre supa pretty as wellll


----------



## DramaQueen

cindys_castle2011 said:


> 4th grade; who woulda known
> xD



omg kels!!! adooooooorable!!!! 

cute pics evveryoneee!
allie you are supa cuuute 
& possessedeeyore (omg totally blanking on your name!) you are pretty lady!
nicole that's an iiinteresting pic!! haha (& lol@ katie's comment teehee)
rachel is that a bobbypin in your mouth in the first one?! 



here are a couple of me & my bf 





on the bus to toronto





@ the leafs first preseason home game 





we went to a costume party where you had to dress up like a cultural stereotype (he was russian, i was french)


----------



## cindys_castle2011

DramaQueen said:


> *omg kels!!! adooooooorable!!!! *
> 
> here are a couple of me & my bf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the bus to toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ the leafs first preseason home game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we went to a costume party where you had to dress up like a cultural stereotype (he was russian, i was french)



lol. I was just skimming through some photo albums and I saw that picture and was like HEY! ahwwww.  lol.

You really are so pretty, it's like unreal! The first thing I noticed about that last picture was the Charmin on the desk xD

And your boyfriend is VERY cute.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

His facial expression cracks me up, I love it! xD


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Me and my daddy at the beach. I'm the short one :3 If it looks like I'm clinging to him, that's because I am


----------



## WDWtraveler27

StitchfansJr said:


> fail@Sophie for not taking screenshots of me.
> ----
> anyway, I found this picture of Travis Clark from We The Kings..and I put mine next to it. XD


you and the woman xD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

PosessedEeyore said:


> everuhhhbodehh is sexehhh!
> 
> hahaha some of them i look weird... xD
> allie has these from some webchat we did, but i didnt get any of her cause i fail  xD


why were you making those faces during a webchat? hmmmm wat do u two talk about?  hahahaha jk


----------



## StitchfansJr

wdwtraveler27 said:


> you and the woman xd


he is not a woman!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

StitchfansJr said:


> he is not a woman!


yeah she is!


----------



## StitchfansJr

WDWtraveler27 said:


> yeah she is!


Travis Clark is a _he_. End of story.


----------



## life of the party

nerdylightbulb said:


> Me and my daddy at the beach. I'm the short one :3 If it looks like I'm clinging to him, that's because I am



aw this is too cute  !


----------



## m!ssemmx0

I'm too lazy to quote everyone soo:

*Robin:* You're gorgeous, like for real! Your senior pics came out awesome.

*Caitlin:* I love those nerdy glasses, but I look dumb in them. You're still really pretty.

*Kelsi:* I love your hair! You shouldn't grow it out, IMO. Oh, and your BF's cute :]


----------



## Kit Kat

*I went back about 10 pages and everyone is absolutely gorgeous. I just wish I could have gone back through the whole thread.*

Here are a few of me


----------



## cindys_castle2011

m!ssemmx0 said:


> *Kelsi:* I love your hair! You shouldn't grow it out, IMO. Oh, and your BF's cute :]



It use to be really long, I just really miss it. I've had long hair since I was 12, so it's weird not having it anymore. lol. 

And thanks, I know 



nerdylightbulb said:


> Me and my daddy at the beach. I'm the short one :3 If it looks like I'm clinging to him, that's because I am



That's a really good picture. 



Kit Kat said:


> *I went back about 10 pages and everyone is absolutely gorgeous. I just wish I could have gone back through the whole thread.*
> 
> Here are a few of me



You're pretty, I like that dress. 
----------------------------------










hmmm, just got out the shower; no makeup, hair soaking wet..
i was bored xD


----------



## life of the party

Kit Kat said:


> *I went back about 10 pages and everyone is absolutely gorgeous. I just wish I could have gone back through the whole thread.*
> 
> Here are a few of me


cute  i like the dress in the first one.



cindys_castle2011 said:


> It use to be really long, I just really miss it. I've had long hair since I was 12, so it's weird not having it anymore. lol.
> 
> And thanks, I know
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty, I like that dress.
> ----------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, just got out the shower; no makeup, hair soaking wet..
> i was bored xD



your even pretty without make-up?! NOT okay.
i look AWFUL with out make-up! xD


----------



## cindys_castle2011

life of the party said:


> your even pretty without make-up?! NOT okay.
> i look AWFUL with out make-up! xD



Katie, you're pretty no matter what so don't even start with me! lol xD


----------



## nerdylightbulb

life of the party said:


> aw this is too cute  !





cindys_castle2011 said:


> That's a really good picture.



Thank you 






Everyone is so pretty


----------



## DramaQueen

PUPPIES!!!!!! 
we bred my dog (chocolate lab) with our family friends dog (yellow lab) and she had her puppies 4 weeks ago they are SO cute, there are 8 of them, 4 yellow, 3 chocolate & one black










(my favourite one, the chubby chocolate one. heehee) 





the happy family!  

my doggie is the boy btw (the chocolate one)


----------



## life of the party

caitlin : awwww  ! that is toooo cute ! i love puppiessss


----------



## WDWtraveler27

DramaQueen said:


> PUPPIES!!!!!!
> we bred my dog (chocolate lab) with our family friends dog (yellow lab) and she had her puppies 4 weeks ago they are SO cute, there are 8 of them, 4 yellow, 3 chocolate & one black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my favourite one, the chubby chocolate one. heehee)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the happy family!
> 
> my doggie is the boy btw (the chocolate one)


awwwwww puppies! I wish i had a puppy but i already have 4 dogs


----------



## Kit Kat

DramaQueen said:


> PUPPIES!!!!!!
> we bred my dog (chocolate lab) with our family friends dog (yellow lab) and she had her puppies 4 weeks ago they are SO cute, there are 8 of them, 4 yellow, 3 chocolate & one black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my favourite one, the chubby chocolate one. heehee)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the happy family!
> 
> my doggie is the boy btw (the chocolate one)



Awwwwww, they are adorable.


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

I have not posted pictures in a LONG time, college update???  

In my friends apartment before the first game.





School Spirit?? haha





boy <3


----------



## Kit Kat

Great pictures. Gotta love the war paint.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Caitlin: Omgggg. You are soo pretty [: and those puppies are ADORABLE!

Kelsi: holy crappp. gorgeous much?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DramaQueen said:


> PUPPIES!!!!!!
> we bred my dog (chocolate lab) with our family friends dog (yellow lab) and she had her puppies 4 weeks ago they are SO cute, there are 8 of them, 4 yellow, 3 chocolate & one black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my favourite one, the chubby chocolate one. heehee)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the happy family!
> 
> my doggie is the boy btw (the chocolate one)



Aww! The puppies are soo cute! You're really pretty too, lol :]
We have a yellow lab, he's a boy, so I love lab puppies <3


----------



## princesskelz

GoofysOnlyGirl said:


> I have not posted pictures in a LONG time, college update???
> 
> In my friends apartment before the first game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School Spirit?? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy <3


 
WOOOOO
GO KNIGHTS!!
i wanna go to UCF for college so bad!
beautiful btw.


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

hi guys im Lauren and im new! Im 14 from MA. I would post a picture, but i have no clue how to. I dont have photobucket or the other pic stuff. So im just saying hi!!

And Caitlin I lu ur new puppies! I just got 2 beagle puppies, and they r absolute trouble!!  They fight and r evil!! but they can be sweet, and r definitely adorable! What kind of lab color is ur favorite? I like the chocolate labs.


----------



## DramaQueen

MickeyLuvrLauren said:


> hi guys im Lauren and im new! Im 14 from MA. I would post a picture, but i have no clue how to. I dont have photobucket or the other pic stuff. So im just saying hi!!
> 
> And Caitlin I lu ur new puppies! I just got 2 beagle puppies, and they r absolute trouble!!  They fight and r evil!! but they can be sweet, and r definitely adorable! What kind of lab color is ur favorite? I like the chocolate labs.



aww! ya they are so cute! i like the chocolate labs best too! my dog (the daddy) is a chocolate, he is adorable! i love them! i dont want to have to sell them! haha, but i definitely also don't want to have to worry about taking care of more than 1 dog!! 

Nice to meet you btw Lauren. If you have a facebook or something like that you can post your pic from there as well, just copy the image address and paste. (when you press the little thing up in toolbar towards the right that looks like mountains with a sun, that's where you paste your image code to post a picture)

I am useless at explaining these things! Maybe someone can help me out! lol


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

aww, caitlin, those puppies are too cute!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

.


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

thanks for the help caitlin, but i dont have facebook or myspace either. Its nice to meet you and im so excited to have joined this!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

MickeyLuvrLauren said:


> hi guys im Lauren and im new! Im 14 from MA. I would post a picture, but i have no clue how to. I dont have photobucket or the other pic stuff. So im just saying hi!!
> 
> And Caitlin I lu ur new puppies! I just got 2 beagle puppies, and they r absolute trouble!!  They fight and r evil!! but they can be sweet, and r definitely adorable! What kind of lab color is ur favorite? I like the chocolate labs.



Go to tinypic.com
-Browse,(choose your pic)
-Select the size, (website/emial size is the best. message board size is a little big)
-upload.
-copy the  code.
-paste it here 

(:

Hope I helped.

And Caitlin, I loooove puppies. Lap puppies are so cute. My boyfriend's lab had a litter this past spring. No chocolate ones, they are definitely the cutest! It was like three yellow ones and one black one. They kept the black one and named it Dixie. I told them they shouldve named it Betty, from that song "Ol' Black Betty". lol.

We should be having two litters of boxers in early November. I can't wait! It's been a could years since we've had a litter of boxer puppies. 

Boxers are the one dog, that I think NEVER grow up. They're always puppies (:


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

thx Kelsi, i got two beagle puppies, that r named Charlotte and Georgia. We got them in July, and they still arent house-trained! Anyways, its nice to meet you


----------



## CrazySteph

GoofysOnlyGirl said:


> I have not posted pictures in a LONG time, college update???
> 
> In my friends apartment before the first game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School Spirit?? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy <3



very pretty!! hes cute!!!  I hope your having fun!


----------



## PigletGurl

*Scott and I  (yeah he looks high,  i think he was in the process of blinking lol )
*


 



*me before heading into organic chemistry lab*


----------



## Princess victoria

This was one day at school.
haha i looked good that dayy. xD




and yes....that's in the school bathroom and yes i had my collar popped the entire day. lawlz


----------



## princesskelz

Wanda you and Scott are so cute together!!
Victoria you are beautiful!
Catlin i love your dogs!! Very pretty also!


haha and you all thought i was normal XD





okay so im a little normal. lol


----------



## PigletGurl

*Thanks Kelz. I was just creeping those pics on facebook. Verry creeeepy,yet awesome. and on the normal pic = very pretyy!! xD*


----------



## cindys_castle2011

w/ my best friend in target! 





ermmm ?





Uhm, foul? xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

Princess victoria said:


> This was one day at school.
> haha i looked good that dayy. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes....that's in the school bathroom and yes i had my collar popped the entire day. lawlz


OMG, you're so pretty, Victoriaaaaaa! D


----------



## life of the party

cindys_castle2011 said:


> w/ my best friend in target!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ermmm ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, foul? xD


super cute !
i love the last one
because there are purple crocs in it xD



princesskelz said:


> Wanda you and Scott are so cute together!!
> Victoria you are beautiful!
> Catlin i love your dogs!! Very pretty also!
> 
> 
> haha and you all thought i was normal XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay so im a little normal. lol


D:


Princess victoria said:


> This was one day at school.
> haha i looked good that dayy. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes....that's in the school bathroom and yes i had my collar popped the entire day. lawlz



super uber pretttty  !


----------



## PurpleDucky

in front of crystal palace:





In line for dumbo (we were at mnsshp, and he was darth vader, ben was cptn rex):





my brother ben was in jack's show  :





aladdin with my brothers:





braeden absolutely loved the characters! he gave everyone a hug but peter pan hahah, this was at chef mickey's:





i think we were in liberty square lol:





on a bus on the way to mk:





i really love this picture i got at fantasmic, it's pocahontas and john smith's hands:





peter pan! haha, this was after the pirates and fireworks boat ride:


----------



## KidGoofy

DEVAN IS WAY TOO GORGEOUS FOR THE WORLD TO SEE...and Braeden has mustard or something yellow on his face in one of the pics...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> DEVAN IS WAY TOO GORGEOUS FOR THE WORLD TO SEE...and Braeden has mustard or something yellow on his face in one of the pics...lol



yeah he ate a hotdog hahah


----------



## Spongeblair

PurpleDucky said:


> peter pan! haha, this was after the pirates and fireworks boat ride:



*Haha good pic I did exact same pose with him  

Blairee*


----------



## life of the party

normal




thermal




b&w 




i love my cat  !


----------



## Princess victoria

Thanks everyoneeee. :]
i'm to lazy to quote..so yea.. xD


----------



## PosessedEeyore

princess victoria said:


> this was one day at school.
> Haha i looked good that dayy. Xd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes....that's in the school bathroom and yes i had my collar popped the entire day. Lawlz



sorry im late...
But gurl you sexy!
<3333


----------



## KidGoofy

PigletGurl said:


> *Scott and I  (yeah he looks high,  i think he was in the process of blinking lol )
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *me before heading into organic chemistry lab*


holy crap...in that pic he looks like Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> holy crap...in that pic he looks like Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory



OMG he does!
& i love that show !


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2




----------



## PigletGurl

*Katie= you are supperrr pretty! i lovez ya hair! 
kelsi - gorgeous!

grr i blinked xD
*


 



*imma sucker for forehead kisses :3*



 



*True Love's Kiss*


----------



## m!ssemmx0

PigletGurl said:


> *Katie= you are supperrr pretty! i lovez ya hair!
> kelsi - gorgeous!
> 
> grr i blinked xD
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *imma sucker for forehead kisses :3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *True Love's Kiss*



Aw you guys are so cute together! He does kind of resemble Sheldon...


----------



## ilovem3tr0st4t10n




----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain




----------



## StitchfansJr

KidGoofy said:


> holy crap...in that pic he looks like Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory


I ALWAYS thought this, but I thought I would've sounded weird if I said it...


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## StitchfansJr

nerdylightbulb said:


>


Kody has kool glasses.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

StitchfansJr said:


> Kody has kool glasses.



Thanks  They have a moon and stars on the side xD


----------



## chloejonas2247

Life of the party your REALLY cute. I WANT YOUR HAIR!!!


----------



## life of the party

mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


>


cutee  
is mikey your real name ? thats so cool !



PigletGurl said:


> *Katie= you are supperrr pretty! i lovez ya hair!
> kelsi - gorgeous!
> 
> grr i blinked xD
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *imma sucker for forehead kisses :3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *True Love's Kiss*


aw cute !
and thanks  !



ilovem3tr0st4t10n said:


>


cant see your picture :/ 



Mrs. Chamberlain said:


>


nice facial expression (;
haha 



nerdylightbulb said:


>


kody is kaa-ute (;
i love your short hair !



chloejonas2247 said:


> Life of the party your REALLY cute. I WANT YOUR HAIR!!!


 thanks !
hahaha . and no you don't ! it gets so in the way, its annoying ! haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Everyone is UBER PRETTY as usual!
I'm too lazy to quote everyone :]


I'll post some pictures... since it's been like... forever :]




(Me and MY Tiki guy-- at the Poly!)





My Brothers and me with Goofy-- I just like how I look with the hat xD





Me and Cindy!!!





Did I mention I love this hat??


----------



## cindys_castle2011

I haven't been on here in a few days.
Yesterday- went to the doctor for my headaches. She blew it off like it was nothing.
Today-went to my pediatrician, she put me on Allegra, and scheduled me a CT scan tomorrow to check for, brain tumors, aneurysm, etc. When we got home, my mom took me out to take these pictures. Then I got home and slept for so long. That Allegra made me SO sick! 

So yeah, here we go


----------



## StitchfansJr

cindys_castle2011 said:


>


I love how the road is the background. It's so pretty.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

life of the party said:


> kody is kaa-ute (;
> i love your short hair !



Thank you


----------



## chandlerwolf

One of my Senior pictures.


----------



## BelleGirl09

wow i haven't posted on here in forever, but..... this is me and my boyfriend


----------



## DramaQueen

soooo cute amanda! long time no see! who've you been??? 



i thought i'd share this with you guys cuz while i was wearing this shirt my dads friend told me i look like i should be working at the canadian pavillion @ epcot! 





i told him that was the look i was going for.


----------



## BelleGirl09

DramaQueen said:


> soooo cute amanda! long time no see! who've you been???
> 
> 
> 
> i thought i'd share this with you guys cuz while i was wearing this shirt my dads friend told me i look like i should be working at the canadian pavillion @ epcot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i told him that was the look i was going for.



Yea i know...nice pic lol
i've been good. how about you??


----------



## Cassidy

i got my hair cut last night.

this was from a few weeks ago


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## princesskelz

Cassidy said:


> i got my hair cut last night.
> 
> this was from a few weeks ago


 beautiful Cassidy!


PigletGurl said:


>


 
SO SO SO ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## K-Shong99

i can't remember if i posted this one already or not, so i'll just post it again:





and this is a terrible picture, but i think it's funny.
my friend likes stalking me with her camera and i was chewing her out and she snapped this.
i wanted to kill her:








i'll have senior pictures soon, and i'll be sure to post those as well.


----------



## StitchfansJr

K-Shong99 said:


> i can't remember if i posted this one already or not, so i'll just post it again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a terrible picture, but i think it's funny.
> my friend likes stalking me with her camera and i was chewing her out and she snapped this.
> i wanted to kill her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll have senior pictures soon, and i'll be sure to post those as well.


I think I've said this like 5435451346453 times..but I'll say it again. I love your hair.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Everyone is gorgeous! 

I edited a bit.. but chyeah.


----------



## KidGoofy

Haven't posted in a while but here is a new one taken on Labor Day.


----------



## chicklets

KidGoofy said:


> Haven't posted in a while but here is a new one taken on Labor Day.



Awww
How cute!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Smiley.Socks said:


> Everyone is gorgeous!
> 
> I edited a bit.. but chyeah.


gnarls barkley?
aha xD
and very pretty, elin


----------



## Spongeblair

What are y'all being for Halloween ? 

I'm being The Beast haha:


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Spongeblair said:


> What are y'all being for Halloween ?
> 
> I'm being The Beast haha:


ahaha xD
where did you get that costume from?


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

...


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> What are y'all being for Halloween ?
> 
> I'm being The Beast haha:



HAHAHA
That costume is epic! xD
i'm being Alice from Alice in wonderland :]


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Disney Princess Elli said:


> gnarls barkley?
> aha xD
> and very pretty, elin



Yea. ;D
thanks, Ellie. You're so pretty, too!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Smiley.Socks said:


> Yea. ;D
> thanks, Ellie. You're so pretty, too!



thanks


----------



## PigletGurl

*I love your eyes, Ellie! xD*


----------



## PigletGurl

*Elin, i love your pic, may i say you look so awesome and cool! 8|

Cassidy, I love your hair!

Caitlin, love the shirt *


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

thanks Wanda 
you and your boyfriend/fiancé look so cute together


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

Spongeblair said:


> What are y'all being for Halloween ?
> 
> I'm being The Beast haha:



sweet costume!

Nature walks in the fall are my favorite.


----------



## Spongeblair

*I got my costume at Joker's Masquerade  I loves it  

cute pcis everyone I'll quote later but gotta dash to be up early tomorrow

Blair*


----------



## life of the party

Spongeblair said:


> What are y'all being for Halloween ?
> 
> I'm being The Beast haha:


you are officially the coolest person i know
that costume is awesome!



KidGoofy said:


> Haven't posted in a while but here is a new one taken on Labor Day.


hi tom
i love your brother
like seriously, no lie
he is too cute
like cuter than you
seriously 
remember that time him & my niece were looking at eachother on stickam?
lmao
that was so epic



Cassidy said:


> i got my hair cut last night.
> 
> this was from a few weeks ago


cute!
i like it!



PigletGurl said:


>


aw wanda those are too cute!



DramaQueen said:


> soooo cute amanda! long time no see! who've you been???
> 
> 
> 
> i thought i'd share this with you guys cuz while i was wearing this shirt my dads friend told me i look like i should be working at the canadian pavillion @ epcot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i told him that was the look i was going for.


 he was so right!



STOPxmickeytime said:


> sweet costume!
> 
> Nature walks in the fall are my favorite.


  this is super pretty !
& i'm sorry, i dont know  your name. what is it?


----------



## empiretink33

hi im ashlei!!!!!!!! i havent been on dis boards for too long so whose tom??? lol 
and isnt this a show your face thread??? lol


----------



## empiretink33

Disney Princess Elli said:


> ahaha xD
> where did you get that costume from?



im being snow white or spidergirl lol


----------



## Princess victoria

These were from todayy. :]


----------



## StitchfansJr

Princess victoria said:


> These were from todayy. :]


O:
That's a cute outfit, Victoria.


----------



## DramaQueen

Princess victoria said:


> These were from todayy. :]



that outfit is amazzzzzzzing!!!!! you are so gorgeous!!!

and blair that costume is so ace!

and tom....do i even need to say it??
your brother is sooooooo cuuuuute 

and wanda..... you guys are adorable!


----------



## m!ssemmx0

DramaQueen said:


> that outfit is amazzzzzzzing!!!!! you are so gorgeous!!!
> 
> and blair that costume is so ace!
> 
> and tom....do i even need to say it??
> *your brother is sooooooo cuuuuute*
> 
> and wanda..... you guys are adorable!



That's what I was gonna say :]


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

life of the party said:


> this is super pretty !
> & i'm sorry, i dont know  your name. what is it?



thanks! and i'm mickey :]


----------



## PosessedEeyore

princess victoria said:


> these were from todayy. :]



why are you so hawt babe?! :O


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PigletGurl said:


> *I love your eyes, Ellie! xD*


Aw, Wanda, you and Scott (i remembered his name.) are so cute together! 


PigletGurl said:


> *Elin, i love your pic, may i say you look so awesome and cool! 8|
> 
> Cassidy, I love your hair!
> 
> Caitlin, love the shirt *


thankyouu. 


Princess victoria said:


> These were from todayy. :]



You're so pretty Victoria!


----------



## DramaQueen

just wanted to share this! a friend of mine drew this pic of me on facebook graffiti, it's pretty cool!!






this is the pic it's based off; 






i was pretty impressed!!
obviously it doesn't look exactly like me but it's pretty cool that she did that on fb graffiti!! lol


----------



## Pearls

caitlin, did she do it with a mouse or a tablet? i would have assumed tablet, but the writing looks like it was written with a mouse. if she did that by mouse, thats amazing!!

I was in LA this weekend and met lots of celebrities 













wax ones, of course. 





and found vivien leigh's star!


----------



## KidGoofy

chicklets said:


> Awww
> How cute!





life of the party said:


> you are officially the coolest person i know
> that costume is awesome!
> 
> 
> hi tom
> i love your brother
> like seriously, no lie
> he is too cute
> like cuter than you
> seriously
> remember that time him & my niece were looking at eachother on stickam?
> lmao
> that was so epic
> 
> 
> cute!
> i like it!
> 
> 
> aw wanda those are too cute!
> 
> 
> he was so right!
> 
> 
> this is super pretty !
> & i'm sorry, i dont know  your name. what is it?





DramaQueen said:


> that outfit is amazzzzzzzing!!!!! you are so gorgeous!!!
> 
> and blair that costume is so ace!
> 
> and tom....do i even need to say it??
> your brother is sooooooo cuuuuute
> 
> and wanda..... you guys are adorable!





m!ssemmx0 said:


> That's what I was gonna say :]




wow...no compliments for me...thanks guys. I guess Im just extremely ugly...thank god for the Chick Magnet(aka my brother Robbie)...lol

And Katie...that was extremely cute...not gonna lie. My brother is a huge flirt...he plays the shy guy role...lol



empiretink33 said:


> hi im ashlei!!!!!!!! i havent been on dis boards for too long so whose tom??? lol
> and isnt this a show your face thread??? lol



I'm Tom...but there are like 2 others on here too.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

KidGoofy said:


> I'm Tom...but there are like 2 others on here too.



But you're definitely THE coolest! 





boyfriend<3





mwahh


----------



## PigletGurl

cindys_castle2011 said:


> But you're definitely THE coolest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boyfriend<3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwahh


*
You're really pretty. I like that pic of you and your bf <3*


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## andy.b

This means I'm working at Disney World next year.


----------



## KidGoofy

andy.b said:


> This means I'm working at Disney World next year.


awesome...spring program 2010?


----------



## DramaQueen

andy.b said:


> This means I'm working at Disney World next year.



CONGRATS ANDY!!! That's AWESOME! 

You'll have to keep us updated on what position you'll be doing!!


----------



## andy.b

KidGoofy said:


> awesome...spring program 2010?


Yessir.


DramaQueen said:


> CONGRATS ANDY!!! That's AWESOME!
> 
> You'll have to keep us updated on what position you'll be doing!!



thanks caitlin. I'm in quick service food/beverage which wasn't even one of my choices, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## princesskelz

cindys_castle2011 said:


> But you're definitely THE coolest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boyfriend<3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwahh


 


PigletGurl said:


>


 you both are so pretty!!


andy.b said:


> This means I'm working at Disney World next year.


 
this means i have to stalk you now!!!


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

So I had a halloween party last night with my LEAD organization.  It was killer.  I was a doll, my bf was a warrior? I think.  Anyways pictures are only taken before since I did not want to bring my camera.










& roommate.  She was a pirate! 





My suitemate was minniemouse, but no pictures of her yet


----------



## m!ssemmx0

*Kelsi:* once again, you're gorgeous, and your bf's super cute :]


----------



## JulielovesDisney

me and my roomie at homecoming (i'm on the right)





me and some of my new sisters <3 (i'm on the bottom right)


----------



## telescope




----------



## minniemouse440044

emily, my date, me
the "party" row of the car. hahahahha




me and teh beast friend, megan 




KATIE THIS ONES FOR YOU, me talkign to zach


----------



## Tinkerbell424

My friend and I waiting for the homecoming game to start. 
We won.


----------



## Pearls

dollar bill elephant!! it took me like 20 minutes to figure it out, im very proud of it. 
excuse my gross chipped nail polish


----------



## m!ssemmx0

telescope said:


>



You look kinda like this kid I knew in junior high. Not to be weird or anything :]


----------



## Princess victoria

DramaQueen said:


> that outfit is amazzzzzzzing!!!!! you are so gorgeous!!!


Thanks! :]
i think that's one of my favorite outfits. 



PosessedEeyore said:


> why are you so hawt babe?! :O


haha..i don't knoww. ;D


Smiley.Socks said:


> You're so pretty Victoria!



Thankss! :]


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Pearls said:


> dollar bill elephant!! it took me like 20 minutes to figure it out, im very proud of it.
> excuse my gross chipped nail polish



i. love. that!!!!! it's so cute! lol


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> emily, my date, me
> the "party" row of the car. hahahahha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and teh beast friend, megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KATIE THIS ONES FOR YOU, me talkign to zach


picture #1: child in the middle= EWWWWWW
picture #2: cute 
picture #3: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 



Pearls said:


> dollar bill elephant!! it took me like 20 minutes to figure it out, im very proud of it.
> excuse my gross chipped nail polish


THAT IS SOOO BA !



Tinkerbell424 said:


> My friend and I waiting for the homecoming game to start.
> We won.


pretttty  !


JulielovesDisney said:


> me and my roomie at homecoming (i'm on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and some of my new sisters <3 (i'm on the bottom right)



aw these are cute nana  !


----------



## Pearls

JulielovesDisney said:


> i. love. that!!!!! it's so cute! lol





life of the party said:


> THAT IS SOOO BA !




thanks!


----------



## KidGoofy

Doing Volleyball Stats




I May Be The Statman but Im better than the whole team so I was put in the pic of awesomeness...lol




Homecoming Game...Im in the middle. And my tall friends nickname is Moose so we bought these hats for him at WDW...can anyone guess from which country?


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> Doing Volleyball Stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I May Be The Statman but Im better than the whole team so I was put in the pic of awesomeness...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homecoming Game...Im in the middle. And my tall friends nickname is Moose so we bought these hats for him at WDW...can anyone guess from which country?



CanADaaAA !!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

since i havent been on in a while, heres a newer pic of me


----------



## Spongeblair

KidGoofy said:


> Doing Volleyball Stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I May Be The Statman but Im better than the whole team so I was put in the pic of awesomeness...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homecoming Game...Im in the middle. And my tall friends nickname is Moose so we bought these hats for him at WDW...can anyone guess from which country?



*I tried on those hats and was like wow I'm Abercrombie haha. Over in Scotland everyone is obsessed with A&F and Hollister and there's a Hollister opening 30miles away from me yay! 

Blair*


----------



## SKJA124

^me & my friend at homecoming [I was the one on the right]






^me in my dress & shoes







^my friend and i were messing around with a camera and took a few model shots xD


----------



## CrazySteph

andy.b said:


> This means I'm working at Disney World next year.


Ohmigosh! Thats REALLY cool! Congrats! Im applying for CareerStart in like 2 months lol whats your role?
and Fall 2010?


KidGoofy said:


> Doing Volleyball Stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I May Be The Statman but Im better than the whole team so I was put in the pic of awesomeness...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homecoming Game...Im in the middle. And my tall friends nickname is Moose so we bought these hats for him at WDW...can anyone guess from which country?



WOAH!!!



WOAHH!!!


wait a second?


Whos that Stud?


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

andy.b said:


> This means I'm working at Disney World next year.



How exciting! I am applying soon, I hope I am as lucky as you were to be accepted!


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> Doing Volleyball Stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I May Be The Statman but Im better than the whole team so I was put in the pic of awesomeness...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homecoming Game...Im in the middle. And my tall friends nickname is Moose so we bought these hats for him at WDW...can anyone guess from which country?



volleyball stats? your fave, hahah.

dude, i love your face in the last one, it's creepy, but awesome.


----------



## andy.b

CrazySteph said:


> Ohmigosh! Thats REALLY cool! Congrats! Im applying for CareerStart in like 2 months lol whats your role?
> and Fall 2010?


thanks, I'm doing quick service food/beverage, which wasn't one of my choices but I'll take what I can get. And I'm going spring 2010, I hope you get in for cs!



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> How exciting! I am applying soon, I hope I am as lucky as you were to be accepted!


Good luck robin, you're still in high school though, right? Are you applying for careerstart?


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> WOAH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOAHH!!!
> 
> 
> wait a second?
> 
> 
> Whos that Stud?



IDK...but he is pretty sexy...lol



PurpleDucky said:


> volleyball stats? your fave, hahah.
> 
> dude, i love your face in the last one, it's creepy, but awesome.



lol...I was smiling in the Volleyball pic because those are my 2 favorite players(friends)...lol

And I like that smirk...we were kind of mad. My tall friend(Kevin aka Moose) didnt win homecoming or the MVP trophy, but the hood up makes it creepy...lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Tom.
You. Are. Hot.

And my bestfriendddddd 





concert.





how awesome it would be, for there to be two of me xD





brother <3





webcam


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

andy.b said:


> thanks, I'm doing quick service food/beverage, which wasn't one of my choices but I'll take what I can get. And I'm going spring 2010, I hope you get in for cs!
> 
> 
> Good luck robin, you're still in high school though, right? Are you applying for careerstart?



Yes, I am almost halfway through my Senior year, so I am going to apply for Career Start 

The picture I chose as my "Senior" pic


----------



## DramaQueen

Kelsi youz a grade A stunna gurl! love that mirrored pic. it would be completely awesome if there were two of you. 

& Robin you are sooo pretty! Love how you're wearing an MJ shirt in your senior pic! Man you guys all have the coolest senior pics!! My HS it's just cap, gown & diploma, none of this awesome model-y type stuff!
Also Robin you have gorgeous blue eyes!

these are pics from my new FAVE website (www.laphotocabine.com) if you have a webcam go have fun on it!! it's all in french but it's pretty straighforward. lol 









also, i'm a huge dork, mais oui?!


----------



## iNeedGlee

If Anyone Still Does This.........


----------



## PigletGurl

SKJA124 said:


> ^me & my friend at homecoming [I was the one on the right]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^me in my dress & shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^my friend and i were messing around with a camera and took a few model shots xD



_*wow!  you are beautiful!*_



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Tom.
> You. Are. Hot.
> 
> And my bestfriendddddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how awesome it would be, for there to be two of me xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brother <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webcam



*awww, you're cute* 



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Yes, I am almost halfway through my Senior year, so I am going to apply for Career Start
> 
> The picture I chose as my "Senior" pic



*you look so pretty!*



DramaQueen said:


> Kelsi youz a grade A stunna gurl! love that mirrored pic. it would be completely awesome if there were two of you.
> 
> & Robin you are sooo pretty! Love how you're wearing an MJ shirt in your senior pic! Man you guys all have the coolest senior pics!! My HS it's just cap, gown & diploma, none of this awesome model-y type stuff!
> Also Robin you have gorgeous blue eyes!
> 
> these are pics from my new FAVE website (www.laphotocabine.com) if you have a webcam go have fun on it!! it's all in french but it's pretty straighforward. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i'm a huge dork, mais oui?!


*
hahaha love the glasses, you're pretty as well! xD*


*ok, long time i havent posted, *counts* 9 days i think lol anyways more of me and my babeh xD*


----------



## cindys_castle2011

PigletGurl said:


> *ok, long time i havent posted, *counts* 9 days i think lol anyways more of me and my babeh xD*



ahww so cute! 
Don't you just love it when they wear their hats backwards.
I, for some reason, completely melt when Garrett wears his backwards.


----------



## PigletGurl

*omg yes! hats backwards = WIN! ahhh sooo cute xD*


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> these are pics from my new FAVE website (www.laphotocabine.com) if you have a webcam go have fun on it!! it's all in french but it's pretty straighforward. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i'm a huge dork, mais oui?!



caitlin this site is so much fun! 






je suis une huge dork aussi!

PS!
i love your sig!!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Kelsi, you're so pretty. 
Robin, you have flawless skin, seriously. and that picture is great. 
Caitlin & Paula, I love those pictures. 
iNeedGlee, I love your pose in the first one! you're really pretty. 
Wanda, need I say _again_ that you and Scott are so cute? 

Anyway. Here's me. I found my minnie ears.


----------



## PigletGurl

minnie ears + jacob shirt!
* faints


----------



## PigletGurl

*
haha i know i just posted pics, but i had a funny chat on ooVoo with Luis Enrique (WDWTraveler27) last night! xD
*


----------



## WDWtraveler27

PigletGurl said:


> *
> haha i know i just posted pics, but i had a funny chat on ooVoo with Luis Enrique (WDWTraveler27) last night! xD
> *


no fair! i was standing up on the second one!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Yes, I am almost halfway through my Senior year, so I am going to apply for Career Start
> 
> The picture I chose as my "Senior" pic


that one is a good one. your very pretty, tina.


----------



## PigletGurl

*muahahahah :3


 *


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

WDWtraveler27 said:


> that one is a good one. your very pretty, tina.



Aw thank you Pedro!


----------



## chloejonas2247

cuteeeeee


----------



## Sparx

my family came to visit on my birthday, and we're camera hogs.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Everyone looks so good :3


Today was my daddy's company picnic 





I got a dinosaur painted on my face





I was sitting on an inflatable bull waiting for it to start being moved.





It's moving in this one xP


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Smiley.Socks said:


> Anyway. Here's me. I found my minnie ears.



OMG ELZ YOUR SO CUTE 



nerdylightbulb said:


> Everyone looks so good :3
> 
> 
> Today was my daddy's company picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a dinosaur painted on my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sitting on an inflatable bull waiting for it to start being moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's moving in this one xP



im jealous of the dinosaur on your face! your really cute. and that bull thing looks hellah fun :O


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Elin, you're adorable!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

PosessedEeyore said:


> OMG ELZ YOUR SO CUTE
> 
> 
> 
> im jealous of the dinosaur on your face! your really cute. and that bull thing looks hellah fun :O


ahaha, thanks sofeh. (;


m!ssemmx0 said:


> Elin, you're adorable!



Aw, thanks Emily. 

Kody, I love that dino on your face ! ;D


----------



## MuskratSusie

Everyone looks fabulous! Great pictures everybody!!! 



I haven't posted in a while in this thread....but guess what? I got Homecoming pictures from the Homecoming dance that was last night from my bff!!  So...here they are! Enjoy!

Before you read on, let me tell you the theme we had for our Homecoming this year. The theme was called, “Paris the city of Lights”. The set up in the gymnasium was beautiful. There were purple lights, silver lights and a few pretty cool areas to take pictures under Eiffel Towers. Now for the moment you've all been waiting to see....pictures!!! 

This was one of our group pictures that we took, I'm the one in the middle in the Purple/blue-ish outfit, the tall one. I have no idea where I was looking when we took this picture...I think I was looking at another camera, I'll have to find that picture. Anyway, here's the picture:





EDIT: I found the better group picture! ^That one I was looking at another camera and this one we're all looking at the same camera!





My bff and I taking a picture while sitting at our table that we had for our group to sit at:





Friends and I taking a picture out on the dance floor:





Friends and I taking a picture out on the dance floor;
(better picture):





Here's another picture of my bff and I taking a picture,
we were standing under the Eiffel Tower that was in the gymnasium last night for the Homecoming:




^That one is my favorite. 

I'll post the others later once I get the other group pictures and a few other pictures, too.

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## princesskelz

MuskratSusie said:


> Everyone looks fabulous! Great pictures everybody!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted in a while in this thread....but guess what? I got Homecoming pictures from the Homecoming dance that was last night from my bff!!  So...here they are! Enjoy!
> 
> Before you read on, let me tell you the theme we had for our Homecoming this year. The theme was called, “Paris the city of Lights”. The set up in the gymnasium was beautiful. There were purple lights, silver lights and a few pretty cool areas to take pictures under Eiffel Towers. Now for the moment you've all been waiting to see....pictures!!!
> 
> This was one of our group pictures that we took, I'm the one in the middle in the Purple/blue-ish outfit, the tall one. I have no idea where I was looking when we took this picture...I think I was looking at another camera, I'll have to find that picture. Anyway, here's the picture:
> 
> 
> EDIT: I found the better group picture! ^That one I was looking at another camera and this one we're all looking at the same camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bff and I taking a picture while sitting at our table that we had for our group to sit at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends and I taking a picture out on the dance floor:
> 
> 
> Friends and I taking a picture out on the dance floor;
> (better picture):
> 
> 
> Here's another picture of my bff and I taking a picture,
> we were standing under the Eiffel Tower that was in the gymnasium last night for the Homecoming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That one is my favorite.
> 
> I'll post the others later once I get the other group pictures and a few other pictures, too.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!


Very pretty! That was our theme for homecomming too!



nerdylightbulb said:


> Everyone looks so good :3
> 
> 
> Today was my daddy's company picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a dinosaur painted on my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sitting on an inflatable bull waiting for it to start being moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's moving in this one xP


haha pretty! 



Sparx said:


> my family came to visit on my birthday, and we're camera hogs.


cute Shelby.



PigletGurl said:


> _*haha i know i just posted pics, but i had a funny chat on ooVoo with Luis Enrique (WDWTraveler27) last night! xD*_


haha 



Smiley.Socks said:


> Kelsi, you're so pretty.
> Robin, you have flawless skin, seriously. and that picture is great.
> Caitlin & Paula, I love those pictures.
> iNeedGlee, I love your pose in the first one! you're really pretty.
> Wanda, need I say _again_ that you and Scott are so cute?
> 
> Anyway. Here's me. I found my minnie ears.


 awwwwh Elin! very pretty!





taken last Sunday!





taken yesterday from my Nintendo DSi


----------



## nerdylightbulb

PosessedEeyore said:


> OMG ELZ YOUR SO CUTE
> 
> 
> 
> im jealous of the dinosaur on your face! your really cute. and that bull thing looks hellah fun :O



Thanks



Smiley.Socks said:


> ahaha, thanks sofeh. (;
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks Emily.
> 
> Kody, I love that dino on your face ! ;D



Thanks. 



MuskratSusie said:


> Everyone looks fabulous! Great pictures everybody!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted in a while in this thread....but guess what? I got Homecoming pictures from the Homecoming dance that was last night from my bff!!  So...here they are! Enjoy!
> 
> Before you read on, let me tell you the theme we had for our Homecoming this year. The theme was called, Paris the city of Lights. The set up in the gymnasium was beautiful. There were purple lights, silver lights and a few pretty cool areas to take pictures under Eiffel Towers. Now for the moment you've all been waiting to see....pictures!!!
> 
> This was one of our group pictures that we took, I'm the one in the middle in the Purple/blue-ish outfit, the tall one. I have no idea where I was looking when we took this picture...I think I was looking at another camera, I'll have to find that picture. Anyway, here's the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I found the better group picture! ^That one I was looking at another camera and this one we're all looking at the same camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bff and I taking a picture while sitting at our table that we had for our group to sit at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends and I taking a picture out on the dance floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends and I taking a picture out on the dance floor;
> (better picture):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another picture of my bff and I taking a picture,
> we were standing under the Eiffel Tower that was in the gymnasium last night for the Homecoming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That one is my favorite.
> 
> I'll post the others later once I get the other group pictures and a few other pictures, too.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!



I like your glasses and you're pretty



princesskelz said:


> Very pretty! That was our theme for homecomming too!
> 
> 
> haha pretty!
> 
> 
> cute Shelby.
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> awwwwh Elin! very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken last Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken yesterday from my Nintendo DSi



You're pretty.


BTW, the DSi has a really good camera :3


----------



## MuskratSusie

princesskelz said:


> *Very pretty! That was our theme for homecomming too!*
> 
> 
> haha pretty!
> 
> 
> cute Shelby.
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> awwwwh Elin! very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken last Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken yesterday from my Nintendo DSi


Oh wow, that's so cool! and Thank you! 

You're very pretty yourself. 



nerdylightbulb said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> *I like your glasses and you're pretty*
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty.
> 
> 
> BTW, the DSi has a really good camera :3



Thank you!


----------



## metsluva57

I know i haven't been on in a while, but heres some recent ones of me 




i don't really like this one but i like my eyes 




me and my fraaand jackie.




moi


----------



## life of the party

luis & wanda: haha! those are so cute ! but luis! i thought you werent getting a webcam til december 25th?!

caitlin & paula: that website looks so cool! and your pictures came out so cute! i'm gonna try to check it out , even though i am awful at french xD

shelby: happy late birthday . that picture is adorable.

kelly: your so pretty! i love your hair!


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> luis & wanda: haha! those are so cute ! but luis! i thought you werent getting a webcam til december 25th?!
> 
> caitlin & paula: that website looks so cool! and your pictures came out so cute! i'm gonna try to check it out , even though i am awful at french xD
> 
> shelby: happy late birthday . that picture is adorable.
> 
> *kelly: your so pretty! i love your hair!*



thanksss katie 
my natural hair is reallyyyy curly though. haha


----------



## WDWtraveler27

life of the party said:


> luis & wanda: haha! those are so cute ! but luis! i thought you werent getting a webcam til december 25th?!
> 
> caitlin & paula: that website looks so cool! and your pictures came out so cute! i'm gonna try to check it out , even though i am awful at french xD
> 
> shelby: happy late birthday . that picture is adorable.
> 
> kelly: your so pretty! i love your hair!


I used my sisters computer!


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

Long time no see, ya'll.
missed ya 






One of my best friends and i at our school fair [:


----------



## nickjonas1221

Havent Been On In Ages, thought i'd post a pic.





Me at disney with my cuz in june (im on the left)


----------



## DramaQueen

That_Australian_Kid said:


> Long time no see, ya'll.
> missed ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my best friends and i at our school fair [:



wow you two look like sisters!



nickjonas1221 said:


> Havent Been On In Ages, thought i'd post a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at disney with my cuz in june (im on the left)



cuuuute ^_^


----------



## life of the party

That_Australian_Kid said:


> Long time no see, ya'll.
> missed ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my best friends and i at our school fair [:


thats really pretty 



nickjonas1221 said:


> Havent Been On In Ages, thought i'd post a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at disney with my cuz in june (im on the left)


thats cute 
where was that?


----------



## life of the party

homecoming pictures  :





me and one of my besties .





(his smile looked creepy xD)


these are me and my friend in the hall way on wizard vs. vampires day 










(sorry that there are so many xd!)


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Prettty Katie!

Homecoming!

girls






whole group and the limo thing





Im the one with the whitish blue dressssss


----------



## nickjonas1221

> thats cute
> where was that?



hollywood studios behind the american idol studio thing


----------



## DramaQueen

a very strange and disturbing sight....me as a blonde!
(for my friday night costume--lady gaga!) 






i definitely can't pull off the blonde! hahaha


----------



## Spongeblair

DramaQueen said:


> a very strange and disturbing sight....me as a blonde!
> (for my friday night costume--lady gaga!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i definitely can't pull off the blonde! hahaha



*Wow! You look like Scarlett Johannsen (sp?) so you DO pull blonde off haha

Blaire*


----------



## KidGoofy

DramaQueen said:


> a very strange and disturbing sight....me as a blonde!
> (for my friday night costume--lady gaga!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i definitely can't pull off the blonde! hahaha



I don't think it is that you can't pull off the wig. I think it is more that the wig looks weird...kinda like Hannah Montana's first wig...lol.



life of the party said:


> homecoming pictures  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and one of my besties .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (his smile looked creepy xD)
> 
> 
> these are me and my friend in the hall way on wizard vs. vampires day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry that there are so many xd!)



Katie your so cute, I just want to pinch your cheeks and squeeze you till you lose breathe...lol


----------



## Spongeblair

KidGoofy said:


> I don't think it is that you can't pull off the wig. I think it is more that the wig looks weird...kinda like Hannah Montana's first wig...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Katie your so cute, I just want to pinch your cheeks and squeeze you till you lose breathe...lol



*I agree *


----------



## DramaQueen

Spongeblair said:


> *Wow! You look like Scarlett Johannsen (sp?) so you DO pull blonde off haha
> 
> Blaire*



 THANKS!! I loooove love love her!  




KidGoofy said:


> I don't think it is that you can't pull off the wig. I think it is more that the wig looks weird...kinda like Hannah Montana's first wig...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Katie your so cute, I just want to pinch your cheeks and squeeze you till you lose breathe...lol



Haha, I guess that's what I get for $12  It is a really crappy wig. 

Also I completely agree with your comment about Katie, I'll assist you in squeezing her til she can't breathe  that little cutie.


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> homecoming pictures  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and one of my besties .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (his smile looked creepy xD)
> 
> 
> these are me and my friend in the hall way on wizard vs. vampires day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry that there are so many xd!)



me, lady gaga, and zach love these pictures.


----------



## PigletGurl

*Katie, you're beautiful! *

*vanilla milkshake @ ben and jerrys it was 5.50! :O  so we decided to share <3*



 


_*
model pic xD*_


----------



## Cassidy

katherine, me and sarah




katherine and mee




this is me and this jake person.


----------



## metsluva57

That_Australian_Kid said:


> Long time no see, ya'll.
> missed ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my best friends and i at our school fair [:



i love your face painting!! really pretty 



nickjonas1221 said:


> Havent Been On In Ages, thought i'd post a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at disney with my cuz in june (im on the left)



i've always wanted to do that! lol
prettyyyy 



life of the party said:


> homecoming pictures  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and one of my besties .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (his smile looked creepy xD)
> 
> 
> these are me and my friend in the hall way on wizard vs. vampires day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry that there are so many xd!)


sooo pretty katie 
i love your vamire shirt  
haha



EyoreFANS12 said:


> Prettty Katie!
> 
> Homecoming!
> 
> girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whole group and the limo thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im the one with the whitish blue dressssss


i loveeee your dress! really pretty 



DramaQueen said:


> a very strange and disturbing sight....me as a blonde!
> (for my friday night costume--lady gaga!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i definitely can't pull off the blonde! hahaha


haha thats sooo cool! lol
i could totally see you as a blonde!



PigletGurl said:


> *Katie, you're beautiful! *
> 
> *vanilla milkshake @ ben and jerrys it was 5.50! :O  so we decided to share <3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> model pic xD*_


that looks soooo good! lol
i saw these on facebook already  haha



Cassidy said:


> katherine, me and sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katherine and mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is me and this jake person.



really pretty!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

PigletGurl said:


> *Katie, you're beautiful! *
> 
> *vanilla milkshake @ ben and jerrys it was 5.50! :O  so we decided to share <3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> model pic xD*_



Awwww! How sweeet! You're realllly pretty too! I love your glasses



Cassidy said:


> katherine, me and sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katherine and mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is me and this jake person.



I love your hair!


----------



## NateLovesNikons

here are my senior pictures  i did them of myself.. i used a tripod and a friend to push the shutter release haha


----------



## PigletGurl

_*I thought you were blonde?
anyways, youre cute. *_


----------



## Spongeblair

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I dressed up as Brendon Urie from the "I Write Sins, Not Tragedies" music video.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Me in my Halloween costume  I'm Columbia from Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## DISKATER69

NateLovesNikons said:


> here are my senior pictures  i did them of myself.. i used a tripod and a friend to push the shutter release haha



Dude nice DC shirts where did you get them?


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Cassidy said:


> katherine, me and sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katherine and mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is me and this jake person.



ahww you're so pretty!



PigletGurl said:


> *Katie, you're beautiful! *
> 
> *vanilla milkshake @ ben and jerrys it was 5.50! :O  so we decided to share <3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> model pic xD*_



Yall are so cute Wanda!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Here's some pictures from last night. Since Halloween is a Pagan(sp?) holiday our church youth took a hayride to this girls house and carved pumkins, sat around a bonfire, and played hide and go seek in the dark. lol. It was ALOT of fun! 





Garrett; he was really concentrating on that pumkin carving.





Me and Lauren. 





Me and Garrett, after we got back to the church.


----------



## NateLovesNikons

DISKATER69 said:


> Dude nice DC shirts where did you get them?



pacsun!


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

102309


----------



## Shelton123

DramaQueen said:


> a very strange and disturbing sight....me as a blonde!
> (for my friday night costume--lady gaga!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i definitely can't pull off the blonde! hahaha



Wow you look so pretty here! But yeah, blonde might not be your color


----------



## life of the party

wanda: too cute ! 
your so pretty , and you seem so happy with your fiance!

kelsi: pretty!
i <3 (creeping on) garrett!

caitlin: awesome wig !
xD i think  i'm going to have to advise you to stay a brunette (; 

mikey: hey mikey you so fine! you so fine you blow my mind!
 hahaha  !


----------



## life of the party

halloween!
my snow white costume fell through so i had to throw together what i could make of a bunny ! xD











trying to get a picture of my tail ! xD





at the party 
with the birthday girl .





my bunny tail in action 
(my ear broke D:  )


----------



## DramaQueen

thanks guys! i think the consensus is definitely that blonde is NOT my colour, and i couldn't agree more.

here are a couple pics from my halloween weekend! 




looking terrible in blonde as lady gaga in her famous 'bubble dress' 




my bff was the paperbag princess & me obviously hogging attention in the background!

and this was my saturday costume; kat von d!








so proud of my makeup job!! took me AGES!




me & my bf, he was jim from the office 


if you guys have pics post them!! dying to see everyones costumes!!!


----------



## DramaQueen

life of the party said:


> halloween!
> my snow white costume fell through so i had to throw together what i could make of a bunny ! xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to get a picture of my tail ! xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the party
> with the birthday girl .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bunny tail in action
> (my ear broke D



geesh louish you are a hottie little missy!! 
& your friend looks so cute as sandy!
looks like you had fun!!


----------



## life of the party

DramaQueen said:


> geesh louish you are a hottie little missy!!
> & your friend looks so cute as sandy!
> looks like you had fun!!



oh my gosh your costumes were so cool!
i loved both of them!

and hehehhe thanks  haha. 
and THANK GOD you knew who she was!
nobody knew all night and i was like COME ON GUYS!
leather pants + red heels (that you cant see in this pic  ) = grease!


----------



## I'm a Divaaaaa

Friday I had a Halloween party at my house where I dressed up as Wednesday Addams:


















On Halloween, my roommate and I were Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum:













While we were waiting for the subway we heard people yelling at us and turns out we found some kids from wonderland.


----------



## DramaQueen

cory--both costumes sooo awesome!!! LOVE that last pic!! thats flippin sweeeet!


----------



## life of the party

I'm a Divaaaaa said:


> Friday I had a Halloween party at my house where I dressed up as Wednesday Addams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Halloween, my roommate and I were Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we were waiting for the subway we heard people yelling at us and turns out we found some kids from wonderland.



the last one is so funny!
thats hilarious!

both of your costumes were really good!


----------



## CrazySteph

DramaQueen said:


> thanks guys! i think the consensus is definitely that blonde is NOT my colour, and i couldn't agree more.
> 
> here are a couple pics from my halloween weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking terrible in blonde as lady gaga in her famous 'bubble dress'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bff was the paperbag princess & me obviously hogging attention in the background!
> 
> and this was my saturday costume; kat von d!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so proud of my makeup job!! took me AGES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me & my bf, he was jim from the office
> 
> 
> if you guys have pics post them!! dying to see everyones costumes!!!



CAITLIN!! im dying over here!! I LOVE THE GAGA!! I had a Gaga in my group too!! Ill have to find a picture!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

The First night I was Cleopatra..and my friend was Julius Ceaser (since they were married) but the 2nd night there was a STRICT guest list and you couldn't take your date or matchup.. so me and my friend Nicky decided to dress up as Beyonce and her Single Ladies

so heres a modified version of Beyonce from her Single Ladies video!




and Nicky and I (she was my back up dancer)




lol he had the best costume I thought
Swine Flu!




and Caitlin this is for you!! My friend was Lady GaGa (she had the Sunglasses.. idk why she doesnt have them on of this picture)




My Boyfriend dressed up as EDWARD CULLEN! doesn't he look good!?




and another!


----------



## life of the party

too cute steph!

and OMG he looks just like edward!
its almost creepy!


----------



## DramaQueen

i like your modified beyonce! you look so cuuuuuute ^_^
and your friend makes a wonderful gaga as well! and that edward is too funny! i was surprised i didnt see any edwards out this year!!
(except for ryan from the office, which was HILARIOUS!!)
love all these halloween pics!!!


----------



## Mandy91

I didn't actually dress up on Halloween but when I went to MNSSHP I was Rose from Titanic.


----------



## DramaQueen

Mandy91 said:


> I didn't actually dress up on Halloween but when I went to MNSSHP I was Rose from Titanic.



OH
MY
GOD!!!!!!!!!! 
EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that is like, my DREAM COSTUME!
did you make it?!?!?
that is so amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> halloween!
> my snow white costume fell through so i had to throw together what i could make of a bunny ! xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to get a picture of my tail ! xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the party
> with the birthday girl .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bunny tail in action
> (my ear broke D:  )



KATIE YOU ARE SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...lol



CrazySteph said:


> The First night I was Cleopatra..and my friend was Julius Ceaser (since they were married) but the 2nd night there was a STRICT guest list and you couldn't take your date or matchup.. so me and my friend Nicky decided to dress up as Beyonce and her Single Ladies
> 
> so heres a modified version of Beyonce from her Single Ladies video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Nicky and I (she was my back up dancer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol he had the best costume I thought
> Swine Flu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Caitlin this is for you!! My friend was Lady GaGa (she had the Sunglasses.. idk why she doesnt have them on of this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Boyfriend dressed up as EDWARD CULLEN! doesn't he look good!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another!



Very pretty...and where is SKYLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..lol


----------



## jobrosx0disney

hey everybody, i havent been on in a while so i figured i'd post some new pictures


----------



## Cassidy

jobrosx0disney said:


> hey everybody, i havent been on in a while so i figured i'd post some new pictures


the third one is just gorgeous.
you are very pretty


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> KATIE YOU ARE SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty...and where is SKYLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..lol



Tom....*shakes fist violently* 



DramaQueen said:


> i like your modified beyonce! you look so cuuuuuute ^_^
> and your friend makes a wonderful gaga as well! and that edward is too funny! i was surprised i didnt see any edwards out this year!!
> (except for ryan from the office, which was HILARIOUS!!)
> love all these halloween pics!!!



Someone dressed up as Ryan at the party i went too!! It was really funny! 
and thank you!! 


life of the party said:


> too cute steph!
> 
> and OMG he looks just like edward!
> its almost creepy!



Thanks Girl!! lol I know!! I was like "whoa.."


----------



## Mandy91

DramaQueen said:


> OH
> MY
> GOD!!!!!!!!!!
> EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> that is like, my DREAM COSTUME!
> did you make it?!?!?
> that is so amazing!!!!!!!!



Thank you! 
I got it on etsy, I was looking for a dress like that forever and I just happened to find one!


----------



## telescope

The boyfriend and I


----------



## Fatphil32




----------



## kelly7ak

telescope said:


> The boyfriend and I



somebody's hiding from the camera!!


----------



## DramaQueen

telescope said:


> The boyfriend and I



matching tees? 
cuuute. teehee


----------



## Hawaiidood

Its been a while guys!! anywho the most recent ones...bad ones..very very bad ones

Bed head






The SG


----------



## PigletGurl

*Lookin' good, Matt! *


----------



## life of the party

tom:
....... I AM NOT CUTE ..... 


dear john,
it would be really appreciated if you would just get your face out of here. considering it has been known to cause heat failure, bursting of appendix's, birth defects, and navel cancer. just stop with the face, please.
JK! boy you knnoooooww i'm kidding . you soooo hawtttttttttt . and  i am you also know that i am your favorite. good luck with your bed wetting problem. i'm here for you <3 KILOVEYOUBYE

matt, i really enjoyed our typing version of a whole new world last night xD 
p.s. i like your hair & pj pants.  !


telescope, (i don't know your name D: sorry!) 
i'm really enjoying the matching t-shirts and the paper hat xD cutiess  !


----------



## Spongeblair

telescope said:


> The boyfriend and I



*woah are you guys like twins? haha cool pic (Y) I want one of those hats! 

Blairee*


----------



## Spongeblair

*me and my Beauty (we're not a couple btw just friends and it will remain like that )*


----------



## life of the party

Spongeblair said:


> *me and my Beauty (we're not a couple btw just friends and it will remain like that )*



BEST COSTUMES EVER
omg winwinwinwinwin


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Spongeblair said:


> *me and my Beauty (we're not a couple btw just friends and it will remain like that )*



Thats what I said to all my friends about a guy.. I've been with him now for a year and a couple weeks.


----------



## disdory

you all are super gorgeous(and handsome)!
i'm pretty new to the disboards...so this is me, the name is Haley 







cut my brother out


----------



## Spongeblair

disdory said:


> you all are super gorgeous(and handsome)!
> i'm pretty new to the disboards...so this is me, the name is Haley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut my brother out


*
cayooooot!*


----------



## life of the party

disdory said:


> you all are super gorgeous(and handsome)!
> i'm pretty new to the disboards...so this is me, the name is Haley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut my brother out



hi haley, i'm katie 

i love your necklace in the first one!
turquoise is SO pretty!
and your dress in the second one is cute 
super pretty !


----------



## jobrosx0disney

Cassidy said:


> the third one is just gorgeous.
> you are very pretty



thank you


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Spongeblair said:


> *me and my Beauty (we're not a couple btw just friends and it will remain like that )*



LOOOOOVE THE COSTUMES!



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Thats what I said to all my friends about a guy.. I've been with him now for a year and a couple weeks.



You're soo pretty!



disdory said:


> you all are super gorgeous(and handsome)!
> i'm pretty new to the disboards...so this is me, the name is Haley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut my brother out



Hey Haley, I'm Sara!
I looove your hair! And your dress in the second one is super cute!
_________________________________________________________

I got my glasses today, I'll post a pic once I get it uploaded


----------



## K-Shong99

these are from halloween.
i'm the wrestler in pink:

















and these are some of my senior pictures.
sorry.
there's quite a few of them:


----------



## MickeyisBeast

K-Shong99 said:


> these are from halloween.
> i'm the wrestler in pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are some of my senior pictures.
> sorry.
> there's quite a few of them:



You're REALLLLLLLY pretty!
________________________________________
Glasses Pics






(Blue hair extention is from school, it's for Cancer Awareness stuff)













(Don't mind the clothes- I'm in my parents' room, my mom was doing laundry)


----------



## kelly7ak

K-Shong99 said:


> these are from halloween.
> i'm the wrestler in pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are some of my senior pictures.
> sorry.
> there's quite a few of them:



Beautiful blue eyes!  Very nice senior pics.  The picture with your dog is truly magical, we love it.


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

________________________________________
Glasses Pics






(Blue hair extention is from school, it's for Cancer Awareness stuff)













(Don't mind the clothes- I'm in my parents' room, my mom was doing laundry)[/QUOTE]

omg ur sssooo pretty. i luv ur hair. my hair is always ssoo annoying. i always have to put it up


----------



## Savikins

MickeyLuvrLauren said:


> ________________________________________
> Glasses Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Blue hair extention is from school, it's for Cancer Awareness stuff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't mind the clothes- I'm in my parents' room, my mom was doing laundry)





Very cute glasses =] 

I wish I could rock mine like that!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

disdory said:


> you all are super gorgeous(and handsome)!
> i'm pretty new to the disboards...so this is me, the name is Haley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut my brother out


Hi nice pics! my name is luis enrique


----------



## PigletGurl

*Haley, you are so gorgeous!!


luis enrique and i *


----------



## WDWtraveler27

put the bubbles one!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

*jobrosx0disney*- crap.. I always forget your name! ermm...... ANYWAYS! you are gorgeous like I've told you many many times! 

*john *iz hawt

hey *Haley*! I'm Kelsi! PM me anytime if you wanna talk!  you are really really really pretty! 

*Kayla* you're so pretty!

*Sara* you're so cute! I wish I could pull my glasses off like you can!

----------------------------------------------------





several months ago; lol





again, several months ago.





again...





whoaa back like December 08.. lol





few months ago.





garreeetttttttt 





like two years ago; lol.


----------



## life of the party

hey kelsi, 
just thought i should let you know that your super pretty
& that you + garret makes me happy .
oh and... your gonna need to back off of john .
seriously , i'm his favorite and everyone is going to have to get over it.
xD iloveyoubye.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Katie,
.really i don't think i could ever be as pretty as you,
.i pretty much worship you.
& i love the fact that me + garrett makes you happy.
.you're like my favorite fb creeper ever.
k?iloveyoutooo buhbyee-


----------



## baby<3

HI EVERYBODY!  Long time, no post. 

You're all b-e-a-u-tiful as usual =)
Here are some pictures from college/halloween weekend!




Me and my friend Anthony.  He was a lawn gnome haha




Dusting off my roomie




Rocking out in the dorm with my friend Annija




At the party!

I'll post more later.  I have so many from Halloween.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

MickeyLuvrLauren said:


> ________________________________________
> Glasses Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Blue hair extention is from school, it's for Cancer Awareness stuff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't mind the clothes- I'm in my parents' room, my mom was doing laundry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg ur sssooo pretty. i luv ur hair. my hair is always ssoo annoying. i always have to put it up
Click to expand...


Thanks 



Savikins said:


> Very cute glasses =]
> 
> I wish I could rock mine like that!



Thanks



cindys_castle2011 said:


> *jobrosx0disney*- crap.. I always forget your name! ermm...... ANYWAYS! you are gorgeous like I've told you many many times!
> 
> *john *iz hawt
> 
> hey *Haley*! I'm Kelsi! PM me anytime if you wanna talk!  you are really really really pretty!
> 
> *Kayla* you're so pretty!
> 
> *Sara* *you're so cute! I wish I could pull my glasses off like you can!*
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> several months ago; lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, several months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoaa back like December 08.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garreeetttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like two years ago; lol.



Thanks Kelsi!
You're uber pretty, the pic of you&the bf is too cute!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Starting from the left;
Lauren, me, Garrett, Dustin, Ethan, Brittany, and Dan!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

been a while since i posted
grounded :/ urrgh lol
this is me and my bff at sadies a couple weeks ago




VV this is me and my bf damon


----------



## -Ricky-

everyone here is so pretty!


----------



## princesskelz

Hawaiidood said:


> Its been a while guys!! anywho the most recent ones...bad ones..very very bad ones
> 
> Bed head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SG


we could def. be twins if we were wearing the shirt in the 2nd pic. lol
your still cute!!



disdory said:


> you all are super gorgeous(and handsome)!
> i'm pretty new to the disboards...so this is me, the name is Haley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut my brother out


very pretty!



K-Shong99 said:


> these are from halloween.
> i'm the wrestler in pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are some of my senior pictures.
> sorry.
> there's quite a few of them:


beautiful!!



MickeyisBeast said:


> You're REALLLLLLLY pretty!
> ________________________________________
> Glasses Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Blue hair extention is from school, it's for Cancer Awareness stuff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't mind the clothes- I'm in my parents' room, my mom was doing laundry)


cute



Minnie Squeaks said:


> been a while since i posted
> grounded :/ urrgh lol
> this is me and my bff at sadies a couple weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VV this is me and my bf damon


cute Amanda
*Kelsi- very pretty!*





HAHA FAIL!!





Halloween night.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

princesskelz said:


> we could def. be twins if we were wearing the shirt in the 2nd pic. lol
> your still cute!!
> 
> 
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> beautiful!!
> 
> 
> *cute*
> 
> 
> cute Amanda
> *Kelsi- very pretty!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA FAIL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween night.



Thanks 
I love your Alice costume!


----------



## princesskelz

MickeyisBeast said:


> Thanks
> I love your Alice costume!


 Thanks


----------



## disneyoverload

Hey Guys! I dont think Ive ever posted a picture on here before..


----------



## DramaQueen

princesskelz said:


> HAHA FAIL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween night.



LOVE THAT COSTUME KELS!!
Totally suits you!!!
Can't wait to see more WDW pics from you 
I was adamantly following your tweets when you were there! haha






zis is moi, goofing around with my photobooth the day before halloweeeeeen.
kinda in love with the kat von d makeup, wish i could wear it all the time bahaha


----------



## cindys_castle2011

DramaQueen said:


> LOVE THAT COSTUME KELS!!
> Totally suits you!!!
> Can't wait to see more WDW pics from you
> I was adamantly following your tweets when you were there! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zis is moi, goofing around with my photobooth the day before halloweeeeeen.
> kinda in love with the kat von d makeup, wish i could wear it all the time bahaha



Cait, you could TOTALLY pull off red lipstick! I can't stand the feel of it on my lips! 

You're so pretty! Much prettier than Kat Von d!


----------



## princesskelz

DramaQueen said:


> LOVE THAT COSTUME KELS!!
> Totally suits you!!!
> Can't wait to see more WDW pics from you
> I was adamantly following your tweets when you were there! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zis is moi, goofing around with my photobooth the day before halloweeeeeen.
> kinda in love with the kat von d makeup, wish i could wear it all the time bahaha


 
haha thanks
you are beautiful still.


----------



## minniemouse440044

best friends 




ALGEBRA!!!




our well explaned relationship


----------



## Spongeblair

DramaQueen said:


> LOVE THAT COSTUME KELS!!
> Totally suits you!!!
> Can't wait to see more WDW pics from you
> I was adamantly following your tweets when you were there! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zis is moi, goofing around with my photobooth the day before halloweeeeeen.
> kinda in love with the kat von d makeup, wish i could wear it all the time bahaha



*I heard tweets?!  I LOVE twitter. www.twitter.com/fierceblair 

Boot-i-ful picture  much prettier than Kat.

Blair*


----------



## DramaQueen

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Cait, you could TOTALLY pull off red lipstick! I can't stand the feel of it on my lips!
> 
> You're so pretty! Much prettier than Kat Von d!



omg thanks gorgeous!! 



princesskelz said:


> haha thanks
> you are beautiful still.



merci! and seriously get posting you wdw pics!! 



Spongeblair said:


> *I heard tweets?!  I LOVE twitter. www.twitter.com/fierceblair
> 
> Boot-i-ful picture  much prettier than Kat.
> 
> Blair*



Thanks so much duuuuude.  
I'm following ya now! i'm twitter.com/cccaitlins 

and for the record im def NOT prettier than kat von d!!! hahaha


----------



## Spongeblair

DramaQueen said:


> LOVE THAT COSTUME KELS!!
> Totally suits you!!!
> Can't wait to see more WDW pics from you
> I was adamantly following your tweets when you were there! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zis is moi, goofing around with my photobooth the day before halloweeeeeen.
> kinda in love with the kat von d makeup, wish i could wear it all the time bahaha



*Do I see the remains of your Lady Gaga costume to the left of the pic? lol

Thanks for the follow I followed back  

Blair*


----------



## foothillsgirl

all the pictures are super awesome


----------



## Spongeblair

*It's nice to know that some people think I'm a girl 

but am I a pretty girl?*






*CALL ME *


----------



## Savikins

minniemouse440044 said:


> best friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALGEBRA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our well explaned relationship



Very cute!!! You seem to have a lot of fun with your friends =]



Spongeblair said:


> *It's nice to know that some people think I'm a girl
> 
> but am I a pretty girl?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CALL ME *



Haha, you don't look like a girl at all xD Cute!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Spongeblair said:


> *It's nice to know that some people think I'm a girl
> 
> but am I a pretty girl?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CALL ME *


Im sorry its just that the miley and the light blue typing...Im sorry


----------



## andy.b

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Im sorry its just that the miley and the light blue typing...Im sorry



Are you kidding?  Miley's a babe.  Too bad she's only 16...


----------



## WDWtraveler27

andy.b said:


> Are you kidding?  Miley's a babe.  Too bad she's only 16...


why am I kidding? I dont follow


----------



## MickeyisBeast

andy.b said:


> Are you kidding?  Miley's a babe.  Too bad she's only 16...



I think she's almost 17... at the end of November.


----------



## andy.b

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Im sorry its just that the miley and the light blue typing...Im sorry





WDWtraveler27 said:


> why am I kidding? I dont follow


Wait, now I don't follow, lol.  Maybe because you were saying sorry?


----------



## WDWtraveler27

i thought he was a girl because he had miley all over his sig and avatar.... and then I was saying sorry because he told me he was a dude.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Savikins said:


> *Very cute!!! You seem to have a lot of fun with your friends =]*
> 
> Haha, you don't look like a girl at all xD Cute!



hehehem thanks!


----------



## Spongeblair

MickeyisBeast said:


> I think she's almost 17... at the end of November.



*Yea she is *



andy.b said:


> Are you kidding?  Miley's a babe.  Too bad she's only 16...



*I agree (high-five)*



WDWtraveler27 said:


> Im sorry its just that the miley and the light blue typing...Im sorry



*I don't understand why liking Miley and blue makes me girly?*


----------



## minniemouse440044

some say i pull off the cute look?


----------



## life of the party

hi rachel
your cute
i like your sweatshirt a lot
is that griffin in the backround?
<3
BYE



Spongeblair said:


> *It's nice to know that some people think I'm a girl
> 
> but am I a pretty girl?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CALL ME *


what a cute BOYYYYYYYY!
(;


----------



## MickeyisBeast

minniemouse440044 said:


> some say i pull off the cute look?



Very pretty


----------



## KidGoofy

rachel:SSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I envy you...its too cold to eat sonic now...lol


----------



## Spongeblair

life of the party said:


> hi rachel
> your cute
> i like your sweatshirt a lot
> is that griffin in the backround?
> <3
> BYE
> 
> 
> what a cute BOYYYYYYYY!
> (;



*haha thanks *



minniemouse440044 said:


> some say i pull off the cute look?



*Very Cute I have a Mickey Sweatshirt to match yours it's grey. I need to take a pic next time.

Blaire*


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *It's nice to know that some people think I'm a girl
> 
> but am I a pretty girl?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CALL ME *



awww haha.
Yerrr really cutee. xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> *hi rachel
> your cute
> i like your sweatshirt a lot
> is that griffin in the backround?
> <3*
> *BYE*
> 
> 
> what a cute BOYYYYYYYY!
> (;



why yes, it is griffin
THANKS!




MickeyisBeast said:


> Very pretty



thank you so very much



KidGoofy said:


> rachel:SSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I envy you...its too cold to eat sonic now...lol



BE JEALOUS OF SONIC.
yuh yuh, love you tom!




Spongeblair said:


> *haha thanks *
> 
> 
> 
> *Very Cute I have a Mickey Sweatshirt to match yours it's grey. I need to take a pic next time.
> 
> Blaire*



ZOMG WE SHOULD TAKE MATCHING PICTURES!!!
hahahahhaah thanks!


----------



## Spongeblair

_*HIGH FIVES!*_


----------



## minniemouse440044

Spongeblair said:


> _*HIGH FIVES!*_



OMG TWINS YESSS!!!
jhahahaha


----------



## DramaQueen

adorable with your matching sweaters there rachel & blaire!! 

rachel you are too cuuuute! and you have really nice skin! 
and that sweater is seriously awesome 


went out last night with my sister and some friends and my sister & i did karaoke!!! we did intergalactic by the beastie boys and it was sooo hilarious!  i had so much fun!! 








that's us rapping  (terrible pics though, it was dark in there haha)




thats my sissy and i


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Spongeblair said:


> *Yea she is *
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree (high-five)*
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't understand why liking Miley and blue makes me girly?*


no I meant that you had all the miley cyrus pictures in your sig and avatar and the light blue typing  made me assume you were female. theres nothing wrong with liuking miley. i never said there was. Im sorry its just the culture Ive grown up with were we have been taught that pink means girl and blue means boy. again I am sorry.


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

I haven't been on in a while, but everyone's looking gorgeous!
I love the matching Minnie and Mickey sweaters, and Caitlin, the karaoke looks hilarious, me and my friends were planning on doing that this weekend, can't wait!

On a nature walk with friends, my favorite





And this was when my friend was being a creep and taking pictures of me when I was watching Cash Cab. But I thought it looked cool (black and white makes everything look classy haha)


----------



## life of the party

Spongeblair said:


> _*HIGH FIVES!*_


:O
that is the best mickey shirt EV-URR!



DramaQueen said:


> adorable with your matching sweaters there rachel & blaire!!
> 
> rachel you are too cuuuute! and you have really nice skin!
> and that sweater is seriously awesome
> 
> 
> went out last night with my sister and some friends and my sister & i did karaoke!!! we did intergalactic by the beastie boys and it was sooo hilarious!  i had so much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's us rapping  (terrible pics though, it was dark in there haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats my sissy and i


hahahah!
you be hoggin da mic?
(;



STOPxmickeytime said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but everyone's looking gorgeous!
> I love the matching Minnie and Mickey sweaters, and Caitlin, the karaoke looks hilarious, me and my friends were planning on doing that this weekend, can't wait!
> 
> On a nature walk with friends, my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was when my friend was being a creep and taking pictures of me when I was watching Cash Cab. But I thought it looked cool (black and white makes everything look classy haha)


pretty!
i really, really love the second one!


----------



## CrazySteph

Spongeblair said:


> *It's nice to know that some people think I'm a girl
> 
> but am I a pretty girl?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CALL ME *



lmao was that quote from Spongebob?? where Mr. Crabs goes "Spongebob.. I didn't want to tell you this in front of Patrick, but that Hat makes you look like a girl."

"Am I a pretty girl???"

"uhh.. You're beautiful"


----------



## life of the party

me and my friend this weekend .
(she always yells at me to go home when i'm being obnoxious but, this weekend she said it while sitting in my room at my house xD)


----------



## Spongeblair

WDWtraveler27 said:


> no I meant that you had all the miley cyrus pictures in your sig and avatar and the light blue typing  made me assume you were female. theres nothing wrong with liuking miley. i never said there was. Im sorry its just the culture Ive grown up with were we have been taught that pink means girl and blue means boy. again I am sorry.



*Exactly blue means boy *


----------



## Spongeblair

DramaQueen said:


> adorable with your matching sweaters there rachel & blaire!!
> 
> rachel you are too cuuuute! and you have really nice skin!
> and that sweater is seriously awesome
> 
> 
> went out last night with my sister and some friends and my sister & i did karaoke!!! we did intergalactic by the beastie boys and it was sooo hilarious!  i had so much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's us rapping  (terrible pics though, it was dark in there haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats my sissy and i


*
Thanks! Aww you guys looked like you had fun, I could never do karaoke, cute pics.*



minniemouse440044 said:


> OMG TWINS YESSS!!!
> jhahahaha



*HAHA XD HIGH FIVES ALL ROUND*



STOPxmickeytime said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but everyone's looking gorgeous!
> I love the matching Minnie and Mickey sweaters, and Caitlin, the karaoke looks hilarious, me and my friends were planning on doing that this weekend, can't wait!
> 
> On a nature walk with friends, my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was when my friend was being a creep and taking pictures of me when I was watching Cash Cab. But I thought it looked cool (black and white makes everything look classy haha)



*Cayooot pics *



CrazySteph said:


> lmao was that quote from Spongebob?? where Mr. Crabs goes "Spongebob.. I didn't want to tell you this in front of Patrick, but that Hat makes you look like a girl."
> 
> "Am I a pretty girl???"
> 
> "uhh.. You're beautiful"



*Yea, haha I'm not really a fan of Spongebob anymore but I still remember quotes.*



life of the party said:


> me and my friend this weekend .
> (she always yells at me to go home when i'm being obnoxious but, this weekend she said it while sitting in my room at my house xD)



*Haha she got OWNED. Sweet pic *


----------



## Savikins

CrazySteph said:


> lmao was that quote from Spongebob?? where Mr. Crabs goes "Spongebob.. I didn't want to tell you this in front of Patrick, but that Hat makes you look like a girl."
> 
> "Am I a pretty girl???"
> 
> "uhh.. You're beautiful"



xDDDD I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ginnygirl102

Umm I'm back


----------



## Savikins

ginnygirl102 said:


> Umm I'm back



Wow, I love your hair in that second pic. It looks victorian kind of. So pretty!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

life of the party said:


> me and my friend this weekend .
> (she always yells at me to go home when i'm being obnoxious but, this weekend she said it while sitting in my room at my house xD)



Katie,
I think you're cute.
just to let you know! 
xD




ginnygirl102 said:


> Umm I'm back



pretty!










my friend Lauren, me, and Garrett (he wasn't paying attention)


----------



## PurpleDucky

PEEKABOO!


----------



## Spongeblair

PurpleDucky said:


> PEEKABOO!



*Boo! cuteeee JAC VANEK? haha I have one of those guess which?

Blaire*


----------



## Spongeblair

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Katie,
> I think you're cute.
> just to let you know!
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend Lauren, me, and Garrett (he wasn't paying attention)



*That first pic is the sweetest pic I have ever seen aaawwww*


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> *Katie,
> I think you're cute.
> just to let you know!
> xD*
> 
> 
> 
> pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend Lauren, me, and Garrett (he wasn't paying attention)



Way too steal my thunder by calling Katie Cute...lol. And sorry again the BAMA WON
And your really cute too...like the I LOVE YOU pic...lol


PurpleDucky said:


> PEEKABOO!



Can I say,"AWESOME!!!!!!!!!"...lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Spongeblair said:


> *That first pic is the sweetest pic I have ever seen aaawwww*



haha thanks! 
I actually took it, put it on my phone, and texted my boyfriend and said;

-"Want a surprise? (; "
-"uhh yeah!"

And I sent it to him, lol. 



KidGoofy said:


> Way too steal my thunder by calling Katie Cute...lol. And sorry again the BAMA WON
> And your really cute too...like the I LOVE YOU pic...lol



Okay Tom, like I said when you texted me i really don't like you anymore lol. LSU has kinda been boring me here lately, lol. I mean I sit here and talk trash to Sonya about Gators, and LSU loses to them. Then I do the same to you about Bama.. and we lose again. I'm just gonna quit trash talking other teams cause it's not doing LSU any good! Saints are my team this year, I've gotten more into them this year then ever! I guess it's cause they're actually good this season. lol

Anywaysssssssssssss. thanks. you're cute too.  and i'm just kidding about the i dont like you thingg, you know I love you!


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo

uhm. it's not my face, but thats my eyeball.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

finally got all my pictures from the last few months ive been grounded on the computer 
so now for recent ones!!




^^ i was a hippy for halloween ...im a hippy 24/7 anyways lolz




^^damon my bf after trick or treating 




^^ my bff megan and me...we are dorks fer sure 




^^ just me!! 




^^ at the ymca in the locker room...im there like allll the time


----------



## Pearls

really cute hippie glasses, amanda! 

i bought nerdy glasses.. not for halloween, but because i thought they were cute haha. 





they inspire me to make very attractive faces.


----------



## chloejonas2247

your sooo freaking cute...its not fair!!!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Pearls said:


> really cute hippie glasses, amanda!
> 
> i bought nerdy glasses.. not for halloween, but because i thought they were cute haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they inspire me to make very attractive faces.



haha
thanks
 you so pretty as usual


----------



## metsluva57

everyone is very pretty, as always 

me and my best friend  (on the left) sorry it blurry. lol





this is what a true mets fan looks like the day after the yankees win the world series (; (i got about 50 comments on my shirt that day. haha)









islanders jersey 





before going skating with the besties


----------



## Darkwing Duck

i havent been on in forever......
random pic of me driving


----------



## DramaQueen

Pearls said:


> really cute hippie glasses, amanda!
> 
> i bought nerdy glasses.. not for halloween, but because i thought they were cute haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they inspire me to make very attractive faces.



ADORABLE PAULA! 





looooooove the no-reason nerdy glasses and the beautiful faces they inspire
(i feel as though you & i are very alike on the level of fake glasses and face making)


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> ADORABLE PAULA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looooooove the no-reason nerdy glasses and the beautiful faces they inspire
> (i feel as though you & i are very alike on the level of fake glasses and face making)



i know i love them! 
i dont know what it is about these nerdy glasses, they just bring out the gorgeous in us.
although i guess mine are more like dad-in-the-90's glasses than nerd glasses.


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Pearls said:


> i know i love them!
> i dont know what it is about these nerdy glasses, they just bring out the gorgeous in us.
> although i guess mine are more like dad-in-the-90's glasses than nerd glasses.



yeah, my dad had a pair of glasses like those when i was younger.


----------



## Spongeblair

Pearls said:


> really cute hippie glasses, amanda!
> 
> i bought nerdy glasses.. not for halloween, but because i thought they were cute haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they inspire me to make very attractive faces.





DramaQueen said:


> ADORABLE PAULA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looooooove the no-reason nerdy glasses and the beautiful faces they inspire
> (i feel as though you & i are very alike on the level of fake glasses and face making)



*You geeks are gorgeous!*


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

maybe a repeat, not sure.







>;]


----------



## thisisemily

cant post until i have 10 posts...

#4


----------



## life of the party

Pearls said:


> really cute hippie glasses, amanda!
> 
> i bought nerdy glasses.. not for halloween, but because i thought they were cute haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they inspire me to make very attractive faces.



haha i love the glasses!
i deffff want a pair, i have been looking for them!



metsluva57 said:


> everyone is very pretty, as always
> 
> me and my best friend  (on the left) sorry it blurry. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what a true mets fan looks like the day after the yankees win the world series (; (i got about 50 comments on my shirt that day. haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> islanders jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before going skating with the besties


your so cute  !
(p.s. go phillies)



DramaQueen said:


> ADORABLE PAULA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looooooove the no-reason nerdy glasses and the beautiful faces they inspire
> (i feel as though you & i are very alike on the level of fake glasses and face making)



i love that website !
and your faces  & glasses (;



mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> maybe a repeat, not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >;]



your really cute !


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> haha i love the glasses!
> i deffff want a pair, i have been looking for them!
> 
> 
> *your so cute  !
> (p.s. go phillies)*
> 
> 
> 
> i love that website !
> and your faces  & glasses (;
> 
> 
> 
> your really cute !



hahh thanksss 
and don't worry i was rooting for the phillies during the ws


----------



## KidGoofy

mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> maybe a repeat, not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >;]


JUSTINE BIEBER?!?!?!?!?...lol.jk


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> JUSTINE BIEBER?!?!?!?!?...lol.jk



*sigh*....Tom.... *smacks forehead*


----------



## imabrat

cindys_castle2011 said:


> haha thanks!
> I actually took it, put it on my phone, and texted my boyfriend and said;
> 
> -"Want a surprise? (; "
> -"uhh yeah!"
> 
> And I sent it to him, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Tom, like I said when you texted me i really don't like you anymore lol. LSU has kinda been boring me here lately, lol. *I mean I sit here and talk trash to Sonya about Gators, and LSU loses to them.* Then I do the same to you about Bama.. and we lose again. I'm just gonna quit trash talking other teams cause it's not doing LSU any good! Saints are my team this year, I've gotten more into them this year then ever! I guess it's cause they're actually good this season. lol
> 
> Anywaysssssssssssss. thanks. you're cute too.  and i'm just kidding about the i dont like you thingg, you know I love you!



I'm sorry, I didn't hear that, can you maybe repeat "LSU sucks, Gators win all day everyday" a little bit LOUDER? 

Not the best, but the most recent. 





And I really like this one, dunno why, even though you can't really see my face.


----------



## life of the party

so yeah hi sonya
so basically your really pretty & have amazing hair
fair ? no . 
kthxbai .



(; hahhaha


----------



## Savikins

imabrat said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't hear that, can you maybe repeat "LSU sucks, Gators win all day everyday" a little bit LOUDER?
> 
> Not the best, but the most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I really like this one, dunno why, even though you can't really see my face.



You're astoundingly gorgeous. Really =]


----------



## Pearls

sososo pretty sonya!!!
your skin is flawless!


----------



## PigletGurl

*You're beautiful, Sonya.*


----------



## imabrat

Thanks you guys.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Sonyaaaaa youu iz purtyy guhhh. haa


----------



## WDWtraveler27

me ---->


----------



## Princess victoria

I'm in the middle. This was at Lonestar Drumline competition with one of my best friends Savannah and our favorite freshman Brett!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Princess victoria said:


> I'm in the middle. This was at Lonestar Drumline competition with one of my best friends Savannah and our favorite freshman Brett!



I really don't like how pretty you are! 
It's soooo not fair.  lol

oh yeah &&&&&&
fave fresh brett looks cuteeee!


----------



## Princess victoria

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I really don't like how pretty you are!
> It's soooo not fair.  lol
> 
> oh yeah &&&&&&
> fave fresh brett looks cuteeee!



Haha thank you so much! 
and yes he is cute! Lol


----------



## DramaQueen

sonya....do i even have to say it?!?! you are so supremely beautiful!! 
wanda you & your bf are adorable as usual! and now that someone mentioned it he does look exactly like that guy from big bang theory!!! lol
kelsi your doggy is so darn cute and you look so pretty!
victoria you are gorgeous as well!!!! sweet sunnys!


----------



## Emzie

imabrat said:


> Not the best, but the most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I really like this one, dunno why, even though you can't really see my face.



your beautiful! and your hair is AMAZE!<3


----------



## Emzie

my friend took this one in photography. WITHOUT TELLING ME. ¬¬





geography field trip, mcdonalds;D it was all sir's idea!













me and bobby, my adorable 7 month cockapoo


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I liked the wallpaper in the bathroom at Barnes and Noble :3


----------



## DramaQueen

^^^ cuuuuute! that is some swweeet wallpaper!


it was my bffs bday last night and i got her POLAROID FILM! we bought a polaroid camera ages ago but its impossible to find film for it!! i finally found some @ urban outfitters so we had so much fun playing with the camera last night! here are some of the pics we took...





and this is me tonight, all polaroidy and trying to be so cool in torontoooo. 





ETA: pics didnt wanna work last night...here they are!

im so dang in love with this polaroid camera! too bad the dang film is so $$$!


----------



## Princess victoria

DramaQueen said:


> sonya....do i even have to say it?!?! you are so supremely beautiful!!
> wanda you & your bf are adorable as usual! and now that someone mentioned it he does look exactly like that guy from big bang theory!!! lol
> kelsi your doggy is so darn cute and you look so pretty!
> *victoria you are gorgeous as well!!!! sweet sunnys!*



Thanks.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

DramaQueen said:


> ^^^ cuuuuute! that is some swweeet wallpaper!



Thanks


----------



## Smiley.Socks

nerdylightbulb said:


> I liked the wallpaper in the bathroom at Barnes and Noble :3


I love your hair Kody.
And that song is beast. 


DramaQueen said:


> ^^^ cuuuuute! that is some swweeet wallpaper!
> 
> 
> it was my bffs bday last night and i got her POLAROID FILM! we bought a polaroid camera ages ago but its impossible to find film for it!! i finally found some @ urban outfitters so we had so much fun playing with the camera last night! here are some of the pics we took...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is me tonight, all polaroidy and trying to be so cool in torontoooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: pics didnt wanna work last night...here they are!
> 
> im so dang in love with this polaroid camera! too bad the dang film is so $$$!



I love Polaroid. ;D
Super pretty Caitlin.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Smiley.Socks said:


> I love your hair Kody.
> And that song is beast.


THanks and I know I got the CD last night


----------



## Cinderelli16

Gosh, I haven't posted on here in forever!
Everyone is so gorgeous/handsome. 

This is from yesterday, my aunt had a baby  He's my little buddy.
You can't really see my face, because of the mask...my aunt has the H1N1 & everybody had to wear them. :/ Oh well.


----------



## Disney.Ears

On my cruiseeee last weeek !


----------



## life of the party

nerdylightbulb said:


> I liked the wallpaper in the bathroom at Barnes and Noble :3


 i must admit, the wall paper IS pretty sweet 



DramaQueen said:


> ^^^ cuuuuute! that is some swweeet wallpaper!
> 
> 
> it was my bffs bday last night and i got her POLAROID FILM! we bought a polaroid camera ages ago but its impossible to find film for it!! i finally found some @ urban outfitters so we had so much fun playing with the camera last night! here are some of the pics we took...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is me tonight, all polaroidy and trying to be so cool in torontoooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: pics didnt wanna work last night...here they are!
> 
> im so dang in love with this polaroid camera! too bad the dang film is so $$$!



i want a polaroid SO bad ! i've been begging my mom to find me one !
i love how the pictures come out, there is just something about it.



Cinderelli16 said:


> Gosh, I haven't posted on here in forever!
> Everyone is so gorgeous/handsome.
> 
> This is from yesterday, my aunt had a baby  He's my little buddy.
> You can't really see my face, because of the mask...my aunt has the H1N1 & everybody had to wear them. :/ Oh well.



hahaha sorry but you just don't pull the mask off (; 
the baby is too cute !



Disney.Ears said:


> On my cruiseeee last weeek !


i love you outfit !
and you (; !


----------



## Disney.Ears

life of the party said:


> i love you outfit !
> and you (; !



Thanks girl<3
I miss you. I'm facebook IMing you.


----------



## life of the party

Disney.Ears said:


> Thanks girl<3
> I miss you. I'm facebook IMing you.



ahahah i got it 



these are from last night at a partaaay ( which i WAS the life of of course [; )


----------



## Sports Blondie

cheer competition:]]




girls just wanna have funnn:]


----------



## life of the party

sports blondie ; i love cheerleading   !





i'm blonde!!
just sayin... (;


----------



## CrazySteph

Sports Blondie said:


> cheer competition:]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girls just wanna have funnn:]



LOVE the picture!! I've been in Cheerleading since 4th grade! (I'm a Senior now) and in middle school, I did competetive cheerleading and it was seriously the best time I've ever had in cheerleading. I'll never forget All Stars  Now I'm in my last year of high school and it will be the end of cheer forever.. how sad.. 

LOVE THE PICTURE THO lol Your pretty!


----------



## Savikins

Everyone's so pretty =]]

I'll post a picture of myself.. eventually.. >.> 

Or maybe just a screenie of my WoW toon. Yeah, prolly that. xD


----------



## robert88

Is there any way of embedding a video? Well, here goes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yY7oV6RegxE


----------



## Spongeblair

life of the party said:


> sports blondie ; i love cheerleading   !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm blonde!!
> just sayin... (;



_oh mai gawd! you suit blonde! prettttyyy _


----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


> sports blondie ; i love cheerleading   !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm blonde!!
> just sayin... (;



Woahhhh! I love it, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## life of the party

Spongeblair said:


> _oh mai gawd! you suit blonde! prettttyyy _


do i?  thanks i was so nervous!



Cinderelli16 said:


> Woahhhh! I love it, it looks gorgeous!



thankkksss !


----------



## My Wild Love

life of the party said:


> sports blondie ; i love cheerleading   !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm blonde!!
> just sayin... (;



I really like that shade of blonde, you looks so cute! Did you get it professional done?


----------



## Cassidy

that was taken a few months ago by my yearbook councelor person. i stole it off the school website  i'm in the middle.





two weeks ago. 





yesterday.





yesterday.
(sorry its so big! )


----------



## Savikins

Here's a pic of me and my friends from the Harvest dance (10/30):

(left to right) Chad, Rachael, Kyle, Me, and my Boyfriend Tony






Just me and my boyfriend:






And yesterday:


----------



## DramaQueen

Katie I LOVE THE BLONDE! it actually suits you really well!!! and goes with your personality  (and i mean that in the best way possible! haha) also sweet karaoke pics from your other post  love it!

Cassidy adorable as always!

And Savikins you're really pretty! you & your bf are so cuuuute together  how long have you guys been dating for?



here are a couple from my bestest best friends bday party last friday! it was at this really weeeeeird dance club





i luv her oh so muuuuch! (lol@ the leopard lady in the back! hope thats dis appropriate  )






i was trying to find a pic of my extreeeemely fierce shoes but no luck. they were gorgeous, my feet hurt terribly but it was worth it


----------



## Savikins

DramaQueen said:


> Katie I LOVE THE BLONDE! it actually suits you really well!!! and goes with your personality  (and i mean that in the best way possible! haha) also sweet karaoke pics from your other post  love it!
> 
> Cassidy adorable as always!
> 
> And Savikins you're really pretty! you & your bf are so cuuuute together  how long have you guys been dating for?
> 
> 
> 
> here are a couple from my bestest best friends bday party last friday! it was at this really weeeeeird dance club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i luv her oh so muuuuch! (lol@ the leopard lady in the back! hope thats dis appropriate  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was trying to find a pic of my extreeeemely fierce shoes but no luck. they were gorgeous, my feet hurt terribly but it was worth it



We've been dating almost a month now! And thanks =]

You're so pretty!! And the leopard lady is win. xD


----------



## footballizlife27

havent been on in a while so this is a current pic of me and girl


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Cassidy said:


> that was taken a few months ago by my yearbook councelor person. i stole it off the school website  i'm in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday.
> (sorry its so big! )




Haha, LOVE the first pic, because it has that orange excalmation point thingy in the corner! We must use the same sight, because those things are on our pictures until we put in the names into the yearbook website.


----------



## Cassidy

MickeyisBeast said:


> Haha, LOVE the first pic, because it has that orange excalmation point thingy in the corner! We must use the same sight, because those things are on our pictures until we put in the names into the yearbook website.


Jostens?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Cassidy said:


> Jostens?



Yupp


----------



## Sports Blondie

CrazySteph said:


> LOVE the picture!! I've been in Cheerleading since 4th grade! (I'm a Senior now) and in middle school, I did competetive cheerleading and it was seriously the best time I've ever had in cheerleading. I'll never forget All Stars  Now I'm in my last year of high school and it will be the end of cheer forever.. how sad..
> 
> LOVE THE PICTURE THO lol Your pretty!



I love competitive cheer!! it's the best thing everrrr
awee that's so sad
i can still compete on a regular team my freshman year in college and i'm a high school junior and i want to cheer in college and work on level 5 skills to compete on one of those teams where it's 18 and older.

THANK YOUU 
i hardly ever get that


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## Pearls




----------



## chloejonas2247

Pearls said:


>



i'm SOOOO jealous...your beautiful.


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

Dorm Room.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

GoofysOnlyGirl said:


> Dorm Room.



Very Pretty



Pearls said:


>



Your hair is awesome 



PigletGurl said:


>



I looooove your long hair!


----------



## DramaQueen

good gracious paula you are way too gorgeous for LIFE!!! 
and your skin is so PERFECT!!! jealous! you look so stunning in that pic!


here are some more of my favourite things in the world:
POLAROIDS!


----------



## Sports Blondie

life of the party said:


> sports blondie ; i love cheerleading   !



ahh really?
i didn't know there were so many dis cheer loverss
iot's like my life lol
i'm on two competitive teams
(one of the teams is a team that is only going this
huge competition in march down in disney world and it's going to be so fun
i can't wait!)
but i'm also coaching it too lol


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> good gracious paula you are way too gorgeous for LIFE!!!
> and your skin is so PERFECT!!! jealous! you look so stunning in that pic!
> 
> 
> here are some more of my favourite things in the world:
> POLAROIDS!



thank youuuuu lady 

i love your polaroids! i used to take them all the time, but its so hard to find film now, plus when i do find it its expensive. 
i tots have your friends shirt though! the one with the sequin feathers, lol.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

I haven't been on here in a loooong time!! Everyone is GORGEOUS!!!

Here are a few new pics of me





My boyfriend and I





Me, my boyfriend, my roomie, and her boyfriend at my sorority's winter formal.





Me and my roomie hanging before our formal





Me and my pledge class being silly <33


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Sports Blondie said:


> ahh really?
> i didn't know there were so many dis cheer loverss
> iot's like my life lol
> i'm on two competitive teams
> (one of the teams is a team that is only going this
> huge competition in march down in disney world and it's going to be so fun
> i can't wait!)
> but i'm also coaching it too lol



Lucky, you get to cheer&go to Disney
I do cheerleading too, but only for my school.


----------



## Alycia Rêveur

Yupp.  
Don't ask about the glasses.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Pearls said:


>



ugh! you're gorgeous 
:|



DramaQueen said:


>



whoaa caitlin. you're hawtttt!
so pretty! 



JulielovesDisney said:


> My boyfriend and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, my boyfriend, my roomie, and her boyfriend at my sorority's winter formal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my roomie hanging before our formal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my pledge class being silly <33



Julie, you're soooo pretty! You are your boyfriend are really cute!



			
				Alycia Rêveur;34440542 said:
			
		

> Yupp.
> Don't ask about the glasses.



pretty! you're new right? i don't think we've met! I'm kelsi 



Cassidy said:


> that was taken a few months ago by my yearbook councelor person. i stole it off the school website  i'm in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday.
> (sorry its so big! )



casssidy; everytime i look at your pictures, I get so jealous!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

dp


----------



## Savikins

Pearls said:


>



Lovely!!


----------



## KidGoofy

Alycia Rêveur;34440542 said:
			
		

> Yupp.
> Don't ask about the glasses.


NEW GIRL!!!!!! Now I have a reason to post more...lol

welcome to the DIS...Im Tom...Im flirty...lol


----------



## KidGoofy

Alycia Rêveur;34440542 said:
			
		

> Yupp.
> Don't ask about the glasses.


NEW GIRL!!!!!! Now I have a reason to post more...lol

welcome to the DIS...Im Tom...Im flirty...lol




Senior Fashion Show...I was the only one to wear a bowtie...and yes I was dancing...lol




I was statman to our oh so incredible volleyball team, they never won a game and I was better than the whole team...lol




Me and the little Broski


----------



## DramaQueen

KidGoofy said:


> Senior Fashion Show...I was the only one to wear a bowtie...and yes I was dancing...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was statman to our oh so incredible volleyball team, they never won a game and I was better than the whole team...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the little Broski



TOM! LOL @ your first comment!! 

YOUR BROTHER IS SOOOO CUUUUTE!  (sorry i had to!) 
cute pics! you look like you're all growed up!


----------



## KidGoofy

DramaQueen said:


> TOM! LOL @ your first comment!!
> 
> YOUR BROTHER IS SOOOO CUUUUTE!  (sorry i had to!)
> cute pics! you look like you're all growed up!


Thanks...lol. And yeah Im all growed up...I actually shave every 2 days now...lol


----------



## PurpleDucky

Spongeblair said:


> *Boo! cuteeee JAC VANEK? haha I have one of those guess which?
> 
> Blaire*



stay gold??
there's no spongebob ones! haha


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> Senior Fashion Show...I was the only one to wear a bowtie...and yes I was dancing...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was statman to our oh so incredible volleyball team, they never won a game and I was better than the whole team...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the little Broski



AWOOOGA AWOOOGGAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> AWOOOGA AWOOOGGAA!!!!!!!!!!!


lol...STEPHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I MISS YOU...and texting you all the time


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> Thanks...lol. And yeah Im all growed up...I actually shave every 2 days now...lol



he's lying lol


----------



## Sports Blondie

MickeyisBeast said:


> Lucky, you get to cheer&go to Disney
> I do cheerleading too, but only for my school.



i do school too but my school is lame.
yeah only the travel team gets to go to disney and i was going to cry for days if i didn't make that team and i didn't think i had made it but luckily i did lol.
it's going to be so packed though because it's also spring break week so it's gonna be busyy.


----------



## KidGoofy

PurpleDucky said:


> he's lying lol



nuh uh...I just choose not to shave every other day...and I get yelled at every other day...lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Tom. I miss you; we haven't talked in weeks. expect a text from me tonight! oh yeah and you're hawt 
& your little brother is the most precious kid in the world!





gotta love the 16 year old, 6'3", baseball/football playing boyfriend that gets excited about taking a picture with Santa. 













mwahh


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Tom. I miss you; we haven't talked in weeks. expect a text from me tonight! oh yeah and you're hawt
> & your little brother is the most precious kid in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love the 16 year old, 6'3", baseball/football playing boyfriend that gets excited about taking a picture with Santa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mwahh


Thanks..and Im waiting...and your extremely pretty yourself...lol

and I feel like you girls have been deprived of boys on the DIS and thats why everyone is commenting...lol


----------



## CrazySteph

kidgoofy said:


> lol...stephhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I miss you...and texting you all the time



tooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmm i miss you too and were texting right now so i don't know why you said that you weirdo!!


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> tooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmm i miss you too and were texting right now so i don't know why you said that you weirdo!!


lol...because I wanted to text you so bad so I did...it was before I texted you


----------



## Sports Blondie

KidGoofy said:


> Senior Fashion Show...I was the only one to wear a bowtie...and yes I was dancing...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was statman to our oh so incredible volleyball team, they never won a game and I was better than the whole team...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the little Broski



awhhh adorable little brother hahaha.
nice picturesss.


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> lol...because I wanted to text you so bad so I did...it was before I texted you



suuurree


----------



## KidGoofy

Sports Blondie said:


> awhhh adorable little brother hahaha.
> nice picturesss.



thanks...your pretty cute yourself but you probably know that



CrazySteph said:


> suuurree



im being completely honest


----------



## telescope

UNICORN<3


----------



## Pearls

telescope said:


> UNICORN<3



whatta qt!
(the unicorn i mean. you're ok tyler)


----------



## telescope

Pearls said:


> whatta qt!
> (the unicorn i mean. you're ok tyler)



I don't even know how i'm typing this through my tears


----------



## Pearls

we cant all be as cute as unicorns, don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## Spongeblair

PurpleDucky said:


> stay gold??
> there's no spongebob ones! haha



*Nooo, lol I'm not really a fan of spongebob anymore  

it says "Doo Da Doo, It's All Good" it's by Miley Cyrus and Mandy Jiroux


Blaire *


----------



## jbcheerchick93

KidGoofy said:


> Me and the little Broski



tommmmmmmy, can i please adopt your little brother!? he is soooo cute! and look at you all grown upp


----------



## cindys_castle2011




----------



## JulielovesDisney

cindys_castle2011 said:


>



You're so pretty Kelsi! And you're doggie is cute!!
(BTW, I love the song lyrics..that's such an amazing song!!)


----------



## minniemouse440044




----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


>



dear rachel,
so i was casually browsing through the pictures when i came across this STUNNING picture!  you be gawgussssss gurll . (donn b ruuuud) <3 I LOVE you and YOUR face GIRL no LIE wooot WOOOOT!


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> dear rachel,
> so i was casually browsing through the pictures when i came across this STUNNING picture!  you be gawgussssss gurll . (donn b ruuuud) <3 I LOVE you and YOUR face GIRL no LIE wooot WOOOOT!



hey thanks. 
iloveyou!


----------



## Dr.Pluto

I'm not the best lookin guy in the world but...






 (not sure what's with my eyes in that picture)






 (sorry its a little fuzzy)


----------



## cindys_castle2011

everyones so prettty!


----------



## laurenluvsdisney

my BFF and I at a Halloween Party... I am on the jailbird on the left!


----------



## kelly7ak

from my high school soccer playing days:


----------



## KidGoofy

kelly7ak said:


> from my high school soccer playing days:


Your Crazy...lol I can do the flip but I cant do it with a ball and then throw it...and it hurts my shins.


----------



## PurpleDucky

Spongeblair said:


> *Nooo, lol I'm not really a fan of spongebob anymore
> 
> it says "Doo Da Doo, It's All Good" it's by Miley Cyrus and Mandy Jiroux
> 
> 
> Blaire *



but..that was like..your thing! hahah

i've never seen that one on the website..hmm..hahah. i'll have to look again.


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

Dr.Pluto said:


> I'm not the best lookin guy in the world but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not sure what's with my eyes in that picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry its a little fuzzy)



hot bass


----------



## Spongeblair

PurpleDucky said:


> but..that was like..your thing! hahah
> 
> i've never seen that one on the website..hmm..hahah. i'll have to look again.



*Haha not anymoreeee, it's on www.shopcyrusjiroux.com

Blaire*


----------



## Spongeblair

telescope said:


> UNICORN<3



*wow, work that Unicorn. I'll join in on my seahorse*


----------



## PosessedEeyore

having fun in guidence class! ;D
the giant pink mark on my chin isnt a zit, its a mark from a marker getting thrown at my face, the same marker in my hand, sorry its a kinda huge picture xD


----------



## Sports Blondie

telescope said:


> UNICORN<3



i'm totally digging the princess pink unicorn
fits you well!


----------



## Savikins

PosessedEeyore said:


> having fun in guidence class! ;D
> the giant pink mark on my chin isnt a zit, its a mark from a marker getting thrown at my face, the same marker in my hand, sorry its a kinda huge picture xD



That's awesome xD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

PosessedEeyore said:


> having fun in guidence class! ;D
> the giant pink mark on my chin isnt a zit, its a mark from a marker getting thrown at my face, the same marker in my hand, sorry its a kinda huge picture xD



dear girlfriend, (or is it fiance? I forget)
niiiiiiice you look pretty-er LOL just kidding 
-ur boyfriend   teehee


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> having fun in guidence class! ;D
> the giant pink mark on my chin isnt a zit, its a mark from a marker getting thrown at my face, the same marker in my hand, sorry its a kinda huge picture xD



Hahaha Sophie.
you make me laugh. xD


----------



## kyraa:]

im kyra


----------



## PigletGurl

*your so pretty kyra. i like yer name *


----------



## kyraa:]

thank youu :] 
your pretty to you remind me of someone who wuld be walking in the city haha


----------



## life of the party

hello 





hello kitty


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Savikins said:


> That's awesome xD



thanks xD
i have nothing better to do in my class time than make post-its face ;D 



WDWtraveler27 said:


> dear girlfriend, (or is it fiance? I forget)
> niiiiiiice you look pretty-er LOL just kidding
> -ur boyfriend   teehee



dear fiance/boyfriend,
thanks darhlinn.
-sofeh, your girlfriend/fiance



Princess victoria said:


> Hahaha Sophie.
> you make me laugh. xD



thanks victoria bb


----------



## telescope

life of the party said:


> hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello kitty



I saw those Iphone cases at Sanrio yesterday. They are so cute.


----------



## Pearls

life of the party said:


> hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello kitty



omgomg cutecutecute hello kitty caseeeeeeee i lovee eet!!

btw, i love your blonde hair!!


----------



## life of the party

telescope said:


> UNICORN<3


hahaha i think my niece has that xD


kelly7ak said:


> from my high school soccer playing days:


:O that is so cool!
you = beast.
just sayin .. hahahha


PosessedEeyore said:


> having fun in guidence class! ;D
> the giant pink mark on my chin isnt a zit, its a mark from a marker getting thrown at my face, the same marker in my hand, sorry its a kinda huge picture xD


that.is.AWESOME.
hahahah! i'm so gonna try that xD




			
				kyraa:];34490203 said:
			
		

> im kyra


pretty  welcome !



PigletGurl said:


> *your so pretty kyra. i like yer name *



so hi wanda i just wanna say.. YOUR SO PRETTY!  hahaha 



telescope said:


> I saw those Iphone cases at Sanrio yesterday. They are so cute.



thankss 
i got mine at target, i was so excited! haha



Pearls said:


> omgomg cutecutecute hello kitty caseeeeeeee i lovee eet!!
> 
> btw, i love your blonde hair!!


hahaha thats how i reacted when i found it xD
and thankss


----------



## Princess victoria

Kaytee dawwling.
Your too pretty. and i love your blonde hair.


----------



## KidGoofy

kyraa:];34490203 said:
			
		

> im kyra



Hey Kyra...Im Tom....and your really cute



life of the party said:


> hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello kitty



Katie your so cute...lol


----------



## kyraa:]

KidGoofy said:


> Hey Kyra...Im Tom....and your really cute
> 
> 
> 
> Katie your so cute...lol




heyy tom thank you i saw one of ur past pictures and ur not to bad yourself ;] loll


----------



## MickeyisBeast

PigletGurl said:


> *your so pretty kyra. i like yer name *



I looove your long hair 



life of the party said:


> hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello kitty



Pretty! Love the Hello Kitty case


----------



## cindys_castle2011

kyraa:];34490203 said:
			
		

> im kyra



Hey, I'm Kelsi. 
You're pretty !



PigletGurl said:


> *your so pretty kyra. i like yer name *



Wandaaaaaa. so cute! 



life of the party said:


> hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello kitty



Katie; you are gorgeous.
If I was a guy, I'd totally want you 
xD





In Hobby Lobby! <3






Me and Garrett like a year ago I think..
I was standing on his shoes.. haha.


----------



## SKJA124

Woww, I haven't been on in a looooong time.  I miss this place!! =[
But yeah, I'm back.
And I dyed my hair black!!! =]

Beforeeee





After




[sorry this one's a little scary looking...I couldn't find any other good ones]


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> Hey Kyra...Im Tom....and your really cute
> 
> 
> 
> Katie your so cute...lol



hahaha ooh  thomas ! 
thanks 




MickeyisBeast said:


> I looove your long hair
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! Love the Hello Kitty case



thankss  



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Hey, I'm Kelsi.
> You're pretty !
> 
> 
> 
> Wandaaaaaa. so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Katie; you are gorgeous.
> If I was a guy, I'd totally want you
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hobby Lobby! <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Garrett like a year ago I think..
> I was standing on his shoes.. haha.



hahahahah thanks xD
p.s. you and garrett are my favorite kids EVER!



SKJA124 said:


> Woww, I haven't been on in a looooong time.  I miss this place!! =[
> But yeah, I'm back.
> And I dyed my hair black!!! =]
> 
> Beforeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [sorry this one's a little scary looking...I couldn't find any other good ones]


omg it looks soo good!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I met Santa at Walmart today and asked for Brendon Urie


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello kitty



katie, go home.
iloveyew:O





squeeeeek minniemouse!


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> *Hey Kyra...Im Tom....and your really cute*
> 
> Katie your so cute...lol



*barf* Is that the best you can do? lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Sorry for the double post.


minniemouse440044 said:


> katie, go home.
> iloveyew:O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeeeek minniemouse!



I think you look soo cute in this picture!!


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> *barf* Is that the best you can do? lol



I didnt want to scare her off...but I only save my best lines for you...lol


----------



## metsluva57

everyone is sososo pretty! 
here's some new pictures of me and my besties at a christmas parade yesterday 
on theee right 




left-




right-




sorry it's blurry, on the left 




me on thanksgiving-


----------



## Savikins

Hmm... Took these today. =D






Sparkly eyes ^.^


----------



## Pearls

frands 





standing in a hallway, feeling awkward


----------



## footballizlife27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3Zs-vWa-Vk
check my new video please and let me know what you think


----------



## PurpleDucky

KidGoofy said:


> I didnt want to scare her off...but I only save my best lines for you...lol



playerrr.


----------



## Savikins

Mets - You're adorable. I'm jealous that you get to wear winter clothes!!!

Paula - Lovely!! Was that at a disney hotel...?

And nice video, footballz... Nice playing =D


----------



## life of the party

footballizlife27 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3Zs-vWa-Vk
> check my new video please and let me know what you think



go home. 
hahahahha .


----------



## footballizlife27

Savikins said:


> Mets - You're adorable. I'm jealous that you get to wear winter clothes!!!
> 
> Paula - Lovely!! Was that at a disney hotel...?
> 
> And nice video, footballz... Nice playing =D



lol thank you


----------



## Pearls

Savikins said:


> Paula - Lovely!! Was that at a disney hotel...?



thank youu 
and i wish it was a disney hotel! nope, just a boring hallway in a boring apt complex. my friend was like 'paula this looks artsy, let me take your picture!'
& the result was that awkward picture.


----------



## DramaQueen

loooove everyones pics and paula i'm in LOOOVE with your SIG!!! 
savi you're so pretty!!! ^_^ 
and rachel i said it before but ill say it again I FLIPPIN LOVE YOUR SWEATER!!!!!






i'm in love with this pic!! it's my sis our friend & i dancing haha
it's funny cuz my sister looks so dazed and he looks like he's sooo into it and i just look like im having the best time evaaar. makes me smile!




and thats me & one of my besties!!!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Caitlin. Ugh. You're too pretty for your own good! 









^ I was bored after straightening my hair :/






This is old. Like last October.
Garrett kept bugging me to let him take a pic of me,
so I finally gave in, turned and smiled real fast.. 
& this is what came out of it.


----------



## Tinkerbell63

Everyone looks great!


----------



## CrazySteph

DramaQueen said:


> loooove everyones pics and paula i'm in LOOOVE with your SIG!!!
> savi you're so pretty!!! ^_^
> and rachel i said it before but ill say it again I FLIPPIN LOVE YOUR SWEATER!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in love with this pic!! it's my sis our friend & i dancing haha
> it's funny cuz my sister looks so dazed and he looks like he's sooo into it and i just look like im having the best time evaaar. makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats me & one of my besties!!!



Caitlin, I really love looking at your photos lol it just makes me smile. 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Caitlin. Ugh. You're too pretty for your own good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I was bored after straightening my hair :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old. Like last October.
> Garrett kept bugging me to let him take a pic of me,
> so I finally gave in, turned and smiled real fast..
> & this is what came out of it.



You're really pretty!! I love your look!


----------



## Cinderelli16

So old, back when I had my natural hair color & I was tan. xD


----------



## Savikins

Caitlin - Gorgeous, as always!

Cindy's castle (dunno your name =[) - Your hair looks great straightened! Very cute. And I'm in love with your wallpaper. x]


----------



## chloejonas2247

hey how do u guys put pictures on.....? PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> 
> I think you look soo cute in this picture!!



THANKS STEPH. iloveyew



metsluva57 said:


> everyone is sososo pretty!
> here's some new pictures of me and my besties at a christmas parade yesterday
> on theee right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's blurry, on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me on thanksgiving-



well kellllayyyy you are the cutest thang evaaa



Savikins said:


> Hmm... Took these today. =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly eyes ^.^



your pwetty



Pearls said:


> frands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> standing in a hallway, feeling awkward



teeheee 
i toats love the hallway pic. 
supalegit



DramaQueen said:


> loooove everyones pics and paula i'm in LOOOVE with your SIG!!!
> savi you're so pretty!!! ^_^
> *and rachel i said it before but ill say it again I FLIPPIN LOVE YOUR SWEATER!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in love with this pic!! it's my sis our friend & i dancing haha
> it's funny cuz my sister looks so dazed and he looks like he's sooo into it and i just look like im having the best time evaaar. makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats me & one of my besties!!!



shanks girlfrann. iloveittoooo
and you haev the cutest clothes. 
i think im going to hop through my computer and into your closet and take some clothes with me.

YOURE ALWAYS HAPPY AND ILOVEIT





cindys_castle2011 said:


> Caitlin. Ugh. You're too pretty for your own good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I was bored after straightening my hair :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old. Like last October.
> Garrett kept bugging me to let him take a pic of me,
> so I finally gave in, turned and smiled real fast..
> & this is what came out of it.



kelsiiii you so sessssy




Cinderelli16 said:


> So old, back when I had my natural hair color & I was tan. xD



DAMN GURRRRR YOU BE LOOKIN FYNE.


----------



## DramaQueen

THanks rachelll!! I got that leopard print sweater for $2 at this warehouse sale i went to!!! looooove getting stuff that cheap! I'll buy ANYTHING for $2! haha

and kayla you are soooosososooo gorgeous!!!!! how have you been?!?!


----------



## chloejonas2247

How do u post pictures???????????????????? HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## DramaQueen

copy the link of the pic into 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so if you have a pic off facebook or something you can copy & paste the link into the IMG code (no spaces) 

or if you have a photobucket just copy & paste the IMG code


----------



## life of the party

caitlin: i love your cardigan ! too cute ! and for two dollars? gah! 
your seriously too pretty and have WAY too much fun hahaha <3

kayla: you are way too pretty. go.home.NOW! ahahhaha <3

kelsi: you are the cutest kid ever  so pretty!

savi: i love the sparkles!  your really pretty!

no braces!


----------



## CrazySteph

life of the party said:


> caitlin: i love your cardigan ! too cute ! and for two dollars? gah!
> your seriously too pretty and have WAY too much fun hahaha <3
> 
> kayla: you are way too pretty. go.home.NOW! ahahhaha <3
> 
> kelsi: you are the cutest kid ever  so pretty!
> 
> savi: i love the sparkles!  your really pretty!
> 
> no braces!



Katie you look GORGEOUS without those hideous, gasly metal in your mouth (God, I hated braces) when I see your face, the word "sunlight" comes to mind!


----------



## CrazySteph

Cinderelli16 said:


> So old, back when I had my natural hair color & I was tan. xD



lol oh those summer tan days huh? Im so pale now!! lol 
but you look beautiful as always!!  you dyed your hair? what color is it now?


----------



## DramaQueen

life of the party said:


> caitlin: i love your cardigan ! too cute ! and for two dollars? gah!
> your seriously too pretty and have WAY too much fun hahaha <3
> 
> kayla: you are way too pretty. go.home.NOW! ahahhaha <3
> 
> kelsi: you are the cutest kid ever  so pretty!
> 
> savi: i love the sparkles!  your really pretty!
> 
> no braces!



WOW GIRL YOU LOOK AMAAAAAZZZZINGGGGGG!!!!!!!!! 
what a hottie!! I remember when I got my braces off best day EVAAAAAR! 
you look so pretty! caitlin jealous!!
and i also love your makeup!


----------



## Princess victoria

life of the party said:


> caitlin: i love your cardigan ! too cute ! and for two dollars? gah!
> your seriously too pretty and have WAY too much fun hahaha <3
> 
> kayla: you are way too pretty. go.home.NOW! ahahhaha <3
> 
> kelsi: you are the cutest kid ever  so pretty!
> 
> savi: i love the sparkles!  your really pretty!
> 
> no braces!



Oh my goodness.
Katie you are gorgeous!
and i love the blonde.


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> THANKS STEPH. iloveyew
> 
> 
> 
> well kellllayyyy you are the cutest thang evaaa
> 
> 
> 
> your pwetty
> 
> 
> 
> teeheee
> i toats love the hallway pic.
> supalegit
> 
> 
> 
> shanks girlfrann. iloveittoooo
> and you haev the cutest clothes.
> i think im going to hop through my computer and into your closet and take some clothes with me.
> 
> YOURE ALWAYS HAPPY AND ILOVEIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelsiiii you so sessssy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN GURRRRR YOU BE LOOKIN FYNE.


Lmfao right back at you babe! 


DramaQueen said:


> THanks rachelll!! I got that leopard print sweater for $2 at this warehouse sale i went to!!! looooove getting stuff that cheap! I'll buy ANYTHING for $2! haha
> 
> and kayla you are soooosososooo gorgeous!!!!! how have you been?!?!


Awe thanks!  I've been great thanks, how have you been?
I haven't been on here much lately, it makes me sad. hahah


life of the party said:


> caitlin: i love your cardigan ! too cute ! and for two dollars? gah!
> your seriously too pretty and have WAY too much fun hahaha <3
> 
> *kayla: you are way too pretty. go.home.NOW! ahahhaha <3*
> 
> kelsi: you are the cutest kid ever  so pretty!
> 
> savi: i love the sparkles!  your really pretty!
> 
> no braces!


Thanks girl...but wait, I am home. xD hahah

& omgggg SO SO SO gorgeous! Your teeth look amazing!
I'm jealous. lol


CrazySteph said:


> lol oh those summer tan days huh? Im so pale now!! lol
> but you look beautiful as always!!  you dyed your hair? what color is it now?



Awe thank you. Yeah, my hair is like really blonde now, but my roots are starting to show so it looks like crap. hahah xD


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Katie and Kayla yall are so hawttt blondes!!! I'm jealous! :/


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Savikins said:


> Hmm... Took these today. =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly eyes ^.^



You have really pretty eyes 



Pearls said:


> frands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> standing in a hallway, feeling awkward



Love the hallway pic! You're very pretty



DramaQueen said:


> loooove everyones pics and paula i'm in LOOOVE with your SIG!!!
> savi you're so pretty!!! ^_^
> and rachel i said it before but ill say it again I FLIPPIN LOVE YOUR SWEATER!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in love with this pic!! it's my sis our friend & i dancing haha
> it's funny cuz my sister looks so dazed and he looks like he's sooo into it and i just look like im having the best time evaaar. makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats me & one of my besties!!!



LOVE your outfit!



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Caitlin. Ugh. You're too pretty for your own good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I was bored after straightening my hair :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is old. Like last October.
> Garrett kept bugging me to let him take a pic of me,
> so I finally gave in, turned and smiled real fast..
> & this is what came out of it.



Kelsi, you're soooooo pretty!



Cinderelli16 said:


> So old, back when I had my natural hair color & I was tan. xD



PRETTY



life of the party said:


> caitlin: i love your cardigan ! too cute ! and for two dollars? gah!
> your seriously too pretty and have WAY too much fun hahaha <3
> 
> kayla: you are way too pretty. go.home.NOW! ahahhaha <3
> 
> kelsi: you are the cutest kid ever  so pretty!
> 
> savi: i love the sparkles!  your really pretty!
> 
> no braces!



Your teeth look perfect!
&&I love the blonde hair


----------



## cindys_castle2011

minniemouse440044 said:


> kelsiiii you so sessssy



haha, thanks!


----------



## KidGoofy

KATIE YOUR BEAUTIFUL NOW...lol It feels like just yesterday you were just a cute little baby...lol


----------



## DramaQueen

^^ IKR TOM?! she's growing into quite the hot little piece 



LOL, here's what i do in my spare time now that i'm done school;




put on copious amounts of makeup and do my hair for no reason
i think i might look a tiny bit like a _lady of the night_ 

and then this is me w/o any makeup....(shield your eyeballs)




 i think i look like two different ppl! haha

perhaps an even balance b/t the two might suit me best lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

okay..
I officially do not like you anymore Caitlin. 
You are too pretty. It's not fair, 

I'm going on a hayride tonight. So my mom and I ran to the store yesterday to grab some winter gear. I put it all on and we went out to an old barn in my neighbors feild and took some pictures. So here they are...


----------



## DramaQueen

cindys_castle2011 said:


> *okay..
> I officially do not like you anymore Caitlin.
> You are too pretty. It's not fair,
> *
> I'm going on a hayride tonight. So my mom and I ran to the store yesterday to grab some winter gear. I put it all on and we went out to an old barn in my neighbors feild and took some pictures. So here they are...



says the girl who looks like a flippin model!!!! you look so beautiful on those pics kels! did you mom take those pics? they are fantastic!!!
i like the close up one you look soooooo cute!


----------



## KidGoofy

DramaQueen said:


> ^^ IKR TOM?! she's growing into quite the hot little piece
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, here's what i do in my spare time now that i'm done school;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put on copious amounts of makeup and do my hair for no reason
> i think i might look a tiny bit like a _lady of the night_
> 
> and then this is me w/o any makeup....(shield your eyeballs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i look like two different ppl! haha
> 
> perhaps an even balance b/t the two might suit me best lol


she will always be my little Katie though...lol. And I enjoy your pics when you are bored...lol


----------



## Fatphil32

KidGoofy said:


> And I enjoy your pics when I am bored...lol



Pervert


----------



## DISKATER69

Fatphil32 said:


> Pervert


----------



## KidGoofy

Fatphil32 said:


> Pervert





DISKATER69 said:


>



Did not mean it to sound like that...just when she is bored, her pics are funny.


----------



## life of the party

CrazySteph said:


> Katie you look GORGEOUS without those hideous, gasly metal in your mouth (God, I hated braces) when I see your face, the word "sunlight" comes to mind!


awww thanks! yeah i totally hated them too! and that was very poetic of you. katie= sunlight. hahaha



DramaQueen said:


> WOW GIRL YOU LOOK AMAAAAAZZZZINGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!
> what a hottie!! I remember when I got my braces off best day EVAAAAAR!
> you look so pretty! caitlin jealous!!
> and i also love your makeup!


haha thanks! yes it was the best day of my life! i could NOT wait to get them off! 



Princess victoria said:


> Oh my goodness.
> Katie you are gorgeous!
> and i love the blonde.


thankss  


Cinderelli16 said:


> Thanks girl...but wait, I am home. xD hahah
> 
> & omgggg SO SO SO gorgeous! Your teeth look amazing!
> I'm jealous. lol


hahaahah  thankss ! 


cindys_castle2011 said:


> Katie and Kayla yall are so hawttt blondes!!! I'm jealous! :/


haha thankss ! and you SHOULD be jealous (; jk!



MickeyisBeast said:


> Your teeth look perfect!
> &&I love the blonde hair


thankss  !


KidGoofy said:


> KATIE YOUR BEAUTIFUL NOW...lol It feels like just yesterday you were just a cute little baby...lol



hahahhahahaha tom, your the best compliment giver EVER. xD
and yeah it feels like  you were teaching my how to ride a big girls bike just yesterday D:



DramaQueen said:


> ^^ IKR TOM?! she's growing into quite the hot little piece
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, here's what i do in my spare time now that i'm done school;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put on copious amounts of makeup and do my hair for no reason
> i think i might look a tiny bit like a _lady of the night_
> 
> and then this is me w/o any makeup....(shield your eyeballs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i look like two different ppl! haha
> 
> perhaps an even balance b/t the two might suit me best lol



caitlin! no fair! your so pretty with or without make-up!
i look so beat when i dont have any make-up on! xD


----------



## DramaQueen

KidGoofy said:


> Did not mean it to sound like that...just when she is bored, her pics are funny.



i know you didn't tom!! these silly boys & their dirty minds  lol


----------



## shine a light

everyones so pretty - jealloousss.


----------



## chloejonas2247

shine a light said:


> sooooo um yeah. here i am  and yes that is me
> with the jonas brothers. august 30th 2009 <3 -----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




jealous!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

It's been awhile since I posted pics...




Me&my puppy!




close-up
(it's the end of the day, so my make-up is all warn off)




I got new boots&I love them!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

shine a light said:


> sooooo um yeah. here i am  and yes that is me
> with the jonas brothers. august 30th 2009 <3 -----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



You are so lucky!
You're pretty too


----------



## soccercruiser87

Haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's one of me and my girlfriend:


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

Yesterday: 





Today:





Finals leave very little time to care about your appearance lol.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

GoofysOnlyGirl said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finals leave very little time to care about your appearance lol.



ahww you're pretty!!!


I love the Fleur De Lis in the back on your wall! I'm obsessed with those.


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

cindys_castle2011 said:


> ahww you're pretty!!!
> 
> 
> I love the Fleur De Lis in the back on your wall! I'm obsessed with those.



Thanks 
They are my roommates, they are one of her sorority's symbols.  They are all over her wall haha.


----------



## chloejonas2247

ok sorry i'm probably getting on EVERYBODYS nerves but what if you don't have a facebook OR photobucket...THEN how would u put the pics on here? what if there just on your computer in a file?HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE


----------



## cindys_castle2011

chloejonas2247 said:


> ok sorry i'm probably getting on EVERYBODYS nerves but what if you don't have a facebook OR photobucket...THEN how would u put the pics on here? what if there just on your computer in a file?HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE



Go to tinypic.com or photobucket.com.
click browse. 
find your picture.
select size. (perferably "website/email")
click upload.
copy the  code.
paste here


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Okay guys. I have not been on here in like.. forever D:
Everyone's pictures are amazing 
Soo here's me and Perky from yesterday


----------



## Tinkerbell63

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Okay guys. I have not been on here in like.. forever D:
> Everyone's pictures are amazing
> Soo here's me and Perky from yesterday



You're so pretty and ur dog is the cutest!!!!


----------



## chloejonas2247

this is meeeeee


----------



## PosessedEeyore

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Okay guys. I have not been on here in like.. forever D:
> Everyone's pictures are amazing
> Soo here's me and Perky from yesterday



You're extremly pretty and I'm loving your hat!


----------



## Princess victoria

Mah new hattt.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> Mah new hattt.



no! your not allowed to be that gorgous gurlie 
;D <33333


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> no! your not allowed to be that gorgous gurlie
> ;D <33333



oh sorry dawling. xD
i'll try to tone it done.
hahahah! <3 ;D


----------



## DramaQueen

Princess victoria said:


> Mah new hattt.



cute hat!!! you are so pretty girlie!!! 
everyone is adorable 

here's a pic to show you all how Canadians girls do it up on a friday night 




im on the left with that lovely hat


----------



## Cassidy

Princess victoria said:


> Mah new hattt.



my friend has that shirt, lol.
very pretty 


DramaQueen said:


> cute hat!!! you are so pretty girlie!!!
> everyone is adorable
> 
> here's a pic to show you all how Canadians girls do it up on a friday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im on the left with that lovely hat



haha, pretty.


----------



## StitchfansJr

@Nicole: AWWWWWW PERKY'S SO CUTE! xD he's cuter with his cone, though. You look so pretty, though 

@Victoria: *points to your fb wall*


----------



## CastawayJ




----------



## WDWtraveler27

Da pink haur! D: 
;D


----------



## CastawayJ

you know it's sexy

unfortunatly I was breaking out that week


----------



## StitchfansJr

ahahaha. pink hair. XD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

StitchfansJr said:


> ahahaha. pink hair. XD



Its da pink haur! XD hahaha


----------



## StitchfansJr

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Its da pink haur! XD hahaha


Obv.





;D


----------



## Princess victoria

DramaQueen said:


> cute hat!!! you are so pretty girlie!!!
> everyone is adorable
> 
> here's a pic to show you all how Canadians girls do it up on a friday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im on the left with that lovely hat


Thank you. Forever 21 for 4 bucks! 


Cassidy said:


> my friend has that shirt, lol.
> very pretty
> 
> 
> haha, pretty.


Haha cool. And thanks. 




StitchfansJr said:


> @Nicole: AWWWWWW PERKY'S SO CUTE! xD he's cuter with his cone, though. You look so pretty, though
> 
> @Victoria: *points to your fb wall*


well...I'm not allowed on fb for now.


----------



## StitchfansJr

@Victoria: W-WHAT, whyy? D:


----------



## Princess victoria

StitchfansJr said:


> @Victoria: W-WHAT, whyy? D:



I'm kind of failing chemistry...


----------



## StitchfansJr

Princess victoria said:


> I'm kind of failing chemistry...


D: *sends PM so we don't get off-topic anymore*


----------



## mollay

hi!






of course i must include a disney-related picture
 -- from my high school's senior trip to WDW! n___n





aaand a regularish one

hehe


----------



## KidGoofy

mollay said:


> hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course i must include a disney-related picture
> -- from my high school's senior trip to WDW! n___n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaand a regularish one
> 
> hehe


Woohoo a Jersey Girl...Im Tom, also from NJ, and welcome to the DIS. You look very cute. And I have 1 question for you...

Do you enjoy watching "Jersey Shore" as much as I do?...lol


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> oh sorry dawling. xD
> i'll try to tone it done.
> hahahah! <3 ;D



you better or youll make millions of gurls like me jealous ;D


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> you better or youll make millions of gurls like me jealous ;D



Haha. Aww I'm terribly sorry. Lol ;D


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> Haha. Aww I'm terribly sorry. Lol ;D



pshhh ;D
i think you should pm me since ive heard that you arnt allowed on facebook xD
i wanna talk to you cause we havnt talked in a wile


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> pshhh ;D
> i think you should pm me since ive heard that you arnt allowed on facebook xD
> i wanna talk to you cause we havnt talked in a wile



hahaha.
and it's sentt. :]


----------



## mollay

KidGoofy said:


> Woohoo a Jersey Girl...Im Tom, also from NJ, and welcome to the DIS. You look very cute. And I have 1 question for you...
> 
> Do you enjoy watching "Jersey Shore" as much as I do?...lol



Yay fellow Jersey person!! Thankyou n__n
 I have to admit, I was enraged when I first heard about Jersey Shore... but I watched an episode the other day and _I love it_!  They're all just so ridiculous.
It's not like they're even actually from New Jersey, so I don't feel so bad hahaha.  
Silly New Yorkers, taking over our beaches.


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

Me at Disney's Swan and Dolphin hotel April 2009






Me and my friends for Halloween 2009 (were the people from dodgeball)
I'm on the far left 






Yes, this is me posing for a pic (hence the weird pose) in my new Mickey Mouse shirt i got this summer in Disneyworld


----------



## cindys_castle2011

StitchfansJr said:


> Obv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;D



yoo so cuteee guhhhh. 



mollay said:


> hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course i must include a disney-related picture
> -- from my high school's senior trip to WDW! n___n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaand a regularish one
> 
> hehe



ahw, you're pretty! welcome to the DIS. 
I'm Kelsi, 



KidGoofy said:


> Woohoo a Jersey Girl...Im Tom, also from NJ, and welcome to the DIS. You look very cute. And I have 1 question for you...
> 
> Do you enjoy watching "Jersey Shore" as much as I do?...lol



Tom. 
You can not let a pretty girl be on here for 10 seconds without showing off your awesome flirting skills, aye? Ha, love you BFFF 



xomagicofdisneyox said:


> Me at Disney's Swan and Dolphin hotel April 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friends for Halloween 2009 (were the people from dodgeball)
> I'm on the far left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is me posing for a pic (hence the weird pose) in my new Mickey Mouse shirt i got this summer in Disneyworld



Ahweee, You're really really pretty! 


And as for me


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Everyone is seriously gorgeous!


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

Cindy's Castle2011 your darling ! and i love those photshoot pictures! model?! 

o by the way the saints are amazing!  Drew Brees is such a stud


----------



## cindys_castle2011

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Everyone is seriously gorgeous!



You're so pretty!! 



xomagicofdisneyox said:


> Cindy's Castle2011 your darling ! and i love those photshoot pictures! model?!
> 
> o by the way the saints are amazing!  Drew Brees is such a stud



It's Kelsi  

Model? Pshh, I can only wish. My mom took them! 
&&&& I think I just made a new bestfriend! haha.


----------



## chloejonas2247

everybody is SOOOO gorgeous...jealous!!


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

It's nice to meet you Kelsi, my names Gabie 

you should have your mom take more pictures like that they were honestly adorable and you def did look like a model! 
and yes SAINTS ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## chloejonas2247

this is meeeeeeeeeee 

















this is me visiting my cousins in spokane washington!!!!!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

xomagicofdisneyox said:


> It's nice to meet you Kelsi, my names Gabie
> 
> you should have your mom take more pictures like that they were honestly adorable and you def did look like a model!
> and yes SAINTS ALL THE WAY!!



She really takes some every chance she gets! 

Do you have a facebook/myspace?

-----------------------------------------------------------

A few more; I'm bored :/


last night! We had been shopping since 10am and he was pooped! bahaha 









A couple months ago 





Me & my older sister, 





Just me;


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

cindys_castle2011 said:


> *You're so pretty!! *
> 
> 
> 
> It's Kelsi
> 
> Model? Pshh, I can only wish. My mom took them!
> &&&& I think I just made a new bestfriend! haha.



Thank you so much!


----------



## KidGoofy

Kelsi, whats wrong with flirting? Its all fun, and I love complimenting people. Making someone happy, makes me happy. 


mollay said:


> Yay fellow Jersey person!! Thankyou n__n
> I have to admit, I was enraged when I first heard about Jersey Shore... but I watched an episode the other day and _I love it_!  They're all just so ridiculous.
> It's not like they're even actually from New Jersey, so I don't feel so bad hahaha.
> Silly New Yorkers, taking over our beaches.



I love guidos...just to make fun of them...lol



xomagicofdisneyox said:


> Me at Disney's Swan and Dolphin hotel April 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friends for Halloween 2009 (were the people from dodgeball)
> I'm on the far left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is me posing for a pic (hence the weird pose) in my new Mickey Mouse shirt i got this summer in Disneyworld



Wow...you are extremely pretty.


----------



## CastawayJ

KidGoofy said:


> Wow...you are extremely pretty.



all the dis girls are, its really odd


----------



## WDWtraveler27

CastawayJ said:
			
		

> all the dis girls are, its really odd



Very true


----------



## life of the party

CastawayJ said:


> all the dis girls are, its really odd


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


>


Especially my little DIS sister Katie...lol


----------



## life of the party

KidGoofy said:


> Especially my little DIS sister Katie...lol







now THATS a wonderful example of JUST how pretty i am.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

life of the party said:


> now THATS a wonderful example of JUST how pretty i am.


probably your best picture! you dont even look that ugly in this one xD


----------



## Savikins

Hehe, these boards have a lot of pretty faces!


----------



## chloejonas2247

chloejonas2247 said:


> this is meeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is me visiting my cousins in spokane washington!!!!!




sorry the pics are reallllly big!!


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

Thank you *KidGoofy* that's really sweet : )
^but your sister *Life of the Party* is beautiful. your a lucky boy to have her as your sister 

*Cindy's Castle* i sadly don't have a fb anymore : ( I got in alot of trouble with my ex boyfriend and my parents don't want me to have any contact with him so i was forced to get rid of my fb for a while. Hopefully i'll make another one soon.

*chloejonas* you are so cute!!! i love your pictures. the one of you in Washington is adorable!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

People on here are soooooooo attractive


----------



## CastawayJ

KidGoofy said:


> Especially my little DIS sister Katie...lol


when you hang with kate, are there 8 kids following you around? haha(couldn't resist0


----------



## WDWFreakOfOklahoma.




----------



## KidGoofy

Savikins said:


> Hehe, these boards have a lot of pretty faces!


Wow!!! I thought you were an extremely nerdy guy but it turns out your an extremely cute girl...lol And Im Tom...if you didn't know


----------



## DramaQueen

KidGoofy said:


> Wow!!! I thought you were an extremely nerdy guy but it turns out your an extremely cute girl...lol And Im Tom...if you didn't know



AHAHAHAH TOM!!!! jeez! you crack me up!!


Savi you look so cute! love that ensemble
& Wdwfreakofoklahoma (sorry dunno you're name) You are sooo so pretty! your eyes are amazing!
&chloe you're adorable. 

& katie gorgeous as per usual, i love what you've done with your makeup!


----------



## KidGoofy

DramaQueen said:


> AHAHAHAH TOM!!!! jeez! you crack me up!!
> 
> 
> Savi you look so cute! love that ensemble
> & Wdwfreakofoklahoma (sorry dunno you're name) You are sooo so pretty! your eyes are amazing!
> &chloe you're adorable.
> 
> & katie gorgeous as per usual, i love what you've done with your makeup!


Well all the people I know who have played WoW are extremely nerdy guys...the only girl I know of who plays it(well not personally) is Nerdz4L on Youtube...she is super cute too.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

WDWFreakOfOklahoma. said:
			
		

>



Hey your cute and youre from oklahoma! My state thanks your state for being our hat xD haha if that makes sense.

@savi niiice haha your cute too.


----------



## DramaQueen

KidGoofy said:


> Well all the people I know who have played WoW are extremely nerdy guys...the only girl I know of who plays it(well not personally) is Nerdz4L on Youtube...she is super cute too.



so i think we can hypothesize that both nerdy guy and cute chicks play WoW?


----------



## KidGoofy

DramaQueen said:


> so i think we can hypothesize that both nerdy guy and cute chicks play WoW?


lol...I guess...lol. oh and Ozzy and Mr. T...lol


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> Wow!!! I thought you were an extremely nerdy guy but it turns out your an extremely cute girl...lol And Im Tom...if you didn't know



Tom, quit hitting on everybody lol ;P


----------



## life of the party

CrazySteph said:


> Tom, quit hitting on everybody lol ;P


OMFG i KNOW!
lmao (;
he is SUCH a flirt.

dear tom,
you are getting a little bit out of hand.
-katie


----------



## Savikins

KidGoofy said:


> Wow!!! I thought you were an extremely nerdy guy but it turns out your an extremely cute girl...lol And Im Tom...if you didn't know



Haha, thanks! But I'd say I'm an EXTREMELY nerdy girl.. =P



DramaQueen said:


> so i think we can hypothesize that both nerdy guy and cute chicks play WoW?



Teachers play WoW too. My bio teacher does, and my guild leader is an english teacher. o.o


----------



## SKJA124

Wow. I haven't been on here in a while...I miss everybody! And there's like, a ton of new people!!!  If I haven't met ya yet, hi, my name's Kat. =]

and hoooly macrel there's a ton of pretty people on here! I just looked on the few last pages. you all are stunning! [sorry; no time to list!]

Just a few little update pictures...I dyed my hair black, and idk if I already posted some or not. lol.  I love editing with picnik, so that's what happened to the first pic. hahaha.












and I just took a random one by the window cause I loved the lighting =]]]


----------



## SKJA124

Savikins said:


> Hehe, these boards have a lot of pretty faces!





I love your outfit!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> now THATS a wonderful example of JUST how pretty i am.



god your the hottest person on the boards. if i were a guy, id tap that.



Savikins said:


> Hehe, these boards have a lot of pretty faces!



gurrrrr you be lookin fyne! so pretty!




EyoreFANS12 said:


> People on here are soooooooo attractive



carli, youre so cute!



WDWFreakOfOklahoma. said:


>



hii!! youre so pretty!
im rachel btw!




KidGoofy said:


> Wow!!! I thought you were an extremely nerdy guy but it turns out your an extremely cute girl...lol And Im Tom...if you didn't know







CrazySteph said:


> *Tom, quit hitting on everybody* lol ;P



i agree! he wasnt like this in disney hahahaha



SKJA124 said:


> Wow. I haven't been on here in a while...I miss everybody! And there's like, a ton of new people!!!  If I haven't met ya yet, hi, my name's Kat. =]
> 
> and hoooly macrel there's a ton of pretty people on here! I just looked on the few last pages. you all are stunning! [sorry; no time to list!]
> 
> Just a few little update pictures...I dyed my hair black, and idk if I already posted some or not. lol.  I love editing with picnik, so that's what happened to the first pic. hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just took a random one by the window cause I loved the lighting =]]]



pretttyyy pretttyyyy!


----------



## m!ssemmx0

you guys all crack me up 
all of you are pretty/cute/etc, as usual.
i need to post a picture of me here sometime, since i rarely do.


----------



## risakathryn

yoo!!! haha. i'm marisa. i just joined today, actually. my parents have been on here for a few years actually so i just normally looked over their shoulders  but i'm a theater gal. i'm out there.


----------



## StitchfansJr

m!ssemmx0 said:


> you guys all crack me up
> all of you are pretty/cute/etc, as usual.
> *i need to post a picture of me here sometime, since i rarely do.*


I agree. XD


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> Tom, quit hitting on everybody lol ;P





life of the party said:


> OMFG i KNOW!
> lmao (;
> he is SUCH a flirt.
> 
> dear tom,
> you are getting a little bit out of hand.
> -katie



:'( Im sorry...lol I find it fun...lol Im done I guess



Savikins said:


> Haha, thanks! But I'd say I'm an EXTREMELY nerdy girl.. =P
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers play WoW too. My bio teacher does, and my guild leader is an english teacher. o.o


Its ok...everyone is nerdy


----------



## m!ssemmx0

StitchfansJr said:


> I agree. XD



i'll probably post one after christmas, since that's the next time i'll probably get a good picture of myself.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Youve posted pictures before right? You were at the wax museum? I think that was you


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

*I swear, everyone on here is gorgeous!*

Here is one of mine, took it at the park yesterday [ well my friend did] 





I love me my Michael Jackson t-shirt :}


----------



## Tinkerbell63

Everyone is gorgeous!!! Here's me:


----------



## CastawayJ

CrazySteph said:


> Tom, quit hitting on everybody lol ;P


thats MY job


----------



## EyoreFANS12

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> *I swear, everyone on here is gorgeous!*
> 
> Here is one of mine, took it at the park yesterday [ well my friend did]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love me my Michael Jackson t-shirt :}


Your really pretty and you have flawless skin! 



Tinkerbell63 said:


> Everyone is gorgeous!!! Here's me:



I don't see a picture.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> *I swear, everyone on here is gorgeous!*
> 
> Here is one of mine, took it at the park yesterday [ well my friend did]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love me my Michael Jackson t-shirt :}



You're really pretty, and your skin is PERFECT!





Everyone on here is beautiful, as always


----------



## minniemouse440044

me and mah brudddaaaaa.


CHRSITMASCARD!


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> me and mah brudddaaaaa.
> 
> 
> CHRSITMASCARD!



CLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
oh.. and you..

(;
hahahha i love you rachel you are so pretty... GO HOME.


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> CLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> oh.. and you..
> 
> (;
> hahahha i love you rachel you are so pretty... GO HOME.



clay is ghey.

and sorry. but i already am home.

BOOM ROASTED


----------



## Hawaiidood

A little older one but I like it


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Everyone is so good looking!!! 

Here a few recents of me. 





Me and my bf and friends at my bf's frat's formal.
(I'm in purple)





My bf and I (he's making a goofy face..I don't think he was ready for the picture..haha)





This one's from August-ish..back when my hair was short. lol


----------



## house_md

Korrine on the left and Me on the right!!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

house_md said:


> Korrine on the left and Me on the right!!!



youre pretty

but im the only rachel around here!!
youll have to come up with a new name!

heeheejustkidding


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> but im the only rachel around here!!
> youll have to come up with a new name!



don't listen to rachel #2...she's high on sugar.....

you can now be Rachel #1 xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> don't listen to rachel #2...she's high on sugar.....
> 
> you can now be Rachel #1 xD



luis, no.
YOU'RE BEING SO MEAN TO ME.

ADAVA KADARvA


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> luis, no.
> YOU'RE BEING SO MEAN TO ME.
> 
> ADAVA KADARvA


----------



## Smoorne09

i care but i care about it for myself, i wouldnt want to go out looking like a tramp. its who i am and its how my parents brought me up i suppose, they wouldnt want me going out looking like some sort of street rat and i guess it stuck.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Smoorne09 said:


> i care but i care about it for myself, i wouldnt want to go out looking like a tramp. its who i am and its how my parents brought me up i suppose, they wouldnt want me going out looking like some sort of street rat and i guess it stuck.



?????


----------



## minniemouse440044

Smoorne09 said:


> i care but i care about it for myself, i wouldnt want to go out looking like a tramp. its who i am and its how my parents brought me up i suppose, they wouldnt want me going out looking like some sort of street rat and i guess it stuck.



hahhahahhahhaha

what the hell was that?


----------



## DramaQueen

Smoorne09 said:


> i care but i care about it for myself, i wouldnt want to go out looking like a tramp. its who i am and its how my parents brought me up i suppose, they wouldnt want me going out looking like some sort of street rat and i guess it stuck.



huh.......


----------



## house_md

hahaha thanks  i like being number 1


----------



## Cinderelli16

Smoorne09 said:


> i care but i care about it for myself, i wouldnt want to go out looking like a tramp. its who i am and its how my parents brought me up i suppose, they wouldnt want me going out looking like some sort of street rat and i guess it stuck.



I'm confused??


----------



## life of the party

Smoorne09 said:


> i care but i care about it for myself, i wouldnt want to go out looking like a tramp. its who i am and its how my parents brought me up i suppose, they wouldnt want me going out looking like some sort of street rat and i guess it stuck.


i feel like we're in highschool..


----------



## Pearls

life of the party said:


> i feel like we're in highschool..



...aren't you in high school? 

but yeah that post is weird. they're new though, so they probably just accidently posted it in the wrong place? maybe?


----------



## life of the party

Pearls said:


> ...aren't you in high school?
> 
> but yeah that post is weird. they're new though, so they probably just accidently posted it in the wrong place? maybe?


hahaha yes i am in highschool.
i was referring to the epic saratogadreamin catastrophe xD


----------



## Pearls

life of the party said:


> hahaha yes i am in highschool.
> i was referring to the epic saratogadreamin catastrophe xD



oh ahahahahah gotcha. 
i think i missed that whole thing, i have no idea what its about.


----------



## Sparx

Pearls said:


> oh ahahahahah gotcha.
> i think i missed that whole thing, i have no idea what its about.


basically, her favorite phrase was "YOU GUYS ARE ACTING LIKE WE'RE IN HIGH SCHOOL!!!" and she also had an alter. identity under the same user name where she was 22, married to a guy named joe, but on the TB, she was a 9th grader.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

We decorated the Christmas tree today and I decorated myself.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

nerdylightbulb said:
			
		

> We decorated the Christmas tree today and I decorated myself.



You look waaay better then a tree lol xD


----------



## nerdylightbulb

WDWtraveler27 said:


> You look waaay better then a tree lol xD



Thanks


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Smoorne09 said:


> i care but i care about it for myself, i wouldnt want to go out looking like a tramp. its who i am and its how my parents brought me up i suppose, they wouldnt want me going out looking like some sort of street rat and i guess it stuck.



Seeing as though no one here dresses like a tramp, I think you must be posting on the wrong thread.  That, or you're just insane.

Anyway.... I dressed up like Christmas like Kody did XD


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Aw Kacy! Super pretty pics! 

Me and my little brother 
Our sexy faces 




Our strained smile faces 




My new kitty


----------



## m!ssemmx0

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Aw Kacy! Super pretty pics!
> 
> Me and my little brother
> Our sexy faces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our strained smile faces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new kitty



you're sosoSO pretty, as always.
and the kitty's cute.


----------



## StitchfansJr

@Kody: I love how you're always like grrrrrr ;D I can't pull it off that well

@Kacy:Your hair looks so pretty!  ps: sorry for saying your name wrong. I got confused ;D

@Robin: AWWWWWW, your cat is so cute! I love cats.


----------



## metsluva57

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Aw Kacy! Super pretty pics!
> 
> Me and my little brother
> Our sexy faces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our strained smile faces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new kitty



You're sooo pretty Robin,it's not fair! haha
and your kitten is the CUTEST thing I have ever seen! He (or she I don't know which one haha) has the biggest head and the smallest eyes!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

StitchfansJr said:


> @Kody: I love how you're always like grrrrrr ;D I can't pull it off that well
> 
> @Kacy:Your hair looks so pretty!  ps: sorry for saying your name wrong. I got confused ;D
> 
> @Robin: AWWWWWW, your cat is so cute! I love cats.



Thanks. I don't like my smile so I practiced doing the grr face in the mirror for a while before I got it.


----------



## Pearls

Sparx said:


> basically, her favorite phrase was "YOU GUYS ARE ACTING LIKE WE'RE IN HIGH SCHOOL!!!" and she also had an alter. identity under the same user name where she was 22, married to a guy named joe, but on the TB, she was a 9th grader.



LOL WHAT! sorry for being  but that is so weird! haha how did i miss this?



& back on topic: you're really pretty disneyworldluvr349! (sorry i don't know your name!)


----------



## life of the party

Sparx said:


> basically, her favorite phrase was "YOU GUYS ARE ACTING LIKE WE'RE IN HIGH SCHOOL!!!" and she also had an alter. identity under the same user name where she was 22, married to a guy named joe, but on the TB, she was a 9th grader.


 and it was all fueled by her anger of my "reposting pictures 5 times and  being worshiped for it".
best thing ever.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

life of the party said:


> and it was all fueled by her anger of my "reposting pictures 5 times and  being worshiped for it".
> best thing ever.


we all worship you katie


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

metsluva57 said:


> You're sooo pretty Robin,it's not fair! haha
> and your kitten is the CUTEST thing I have ever seen! He (or she I don't know which one haha) has the biggest head and the smallest eyes!





m!ssemmx0 said:


> you're sosoSO pretty, as always.
> and the kitty's cute.



Thank you guys! (It's a she)


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Pearls said:


> LOL WHAT! sorry for being  but that is so weird! haha how did i miss this?
> 
> 
> 
> & back on topic: you're really pretty disneyworldluvr349! (sorry i don't know your name!)



Thank you, I'm Robin


----------



## Pearls

life of the party said:


> and it was all fueled by her anger of my "reposting pictures 5 times and  being worshiped for it".
> best thing ever.



man, i totally wish i could have seen all of this!



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Thank you, I'm Robin



oh, well nice to meet you robin! im paula 






walking on train tracks 





my face isnt in this one, so im not really 'showing my face', but i thought it was a legit picture. i love how much my nikes stand out.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Wow you are gorgeous Paula! Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## bouncytigger22

me and my best friend, therese. 
im on the left.


----------



## Emzie

bouncytigger22
YOU ARE GORGEOUS.


----------



## DramaQueen

Pearls said:


> walking on train tracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my face isnt in this one, so im not really 'showing my face', but i thought it was a legit picture. i love how much my nikes stand out.



love your hair in that first pic!!! you look gorgeous.
and sweet nikes!! lol 





me at a christmas party last night trying on my friends big ol' ring
it was a 'fancy dress' party, hence the fancy dresses lol


eta; my & my bf <3 <3 <3




kinda blurry tho


----------



## life of the party

bouncytigger22 said:


> me and my best friend, therese.
> im on the left.


pretty 

and tuh-ress
not tuh-reese
right?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Aw Kacy! Super pretty pics!
> 
> Me and my little brother
> Our sexy faces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our strained smile faces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new kitty



You are soo pretty 
Cute kittty



Pearls said:


> man, i totally wish i could have seen all of this!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well nice to meet you robin! im paula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walking on train tracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my face isnt in this one, so im not really 'showing my face', but i thought it was a legit picture. i love how much my nikes stand out.



Pretty && love your Nikes



DramaQueen said:


> love your hair in that first pic!!! you look gorgeous.
> and sweet nikes!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at a christmas party last night trying on my friends big ol' ring
> it was a 'fancy dress' party, hence the fancy dresses lol



Cute, love the fancy dress


----------



## Hawaiidood

A few reposts from a few hundred years ago

Random bathroom shot





Random bathroom shot after shower





New $1300 Gibson SG over the summer






Pretty bad shot, but chilling with the boys of Switchfoot


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> love your hair in that first pic!!! you look gorgeous.
> and sweet nikes!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at a christmas party last night trying on my friends big ol' ring
> it was a 'fancy dress' party, hence the fancy dresses lol
> 
> 
> eta; my & my bf <3 <3 <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda blurry tho



thanks 
and you are looking fab as usual missy!!
i love your dress!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Pearls said:


> man, i totally wish i could have seen all of this!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, well nice to meet you robin! im paula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walking on train tracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my face isnt in this one, so im not really 'showing my face', but i thought it was a legit picture. i love how much my nikes stand out.



hay gurr, you got you some sweet kicks
suppa fly!




DramaQueen said:


> love your hair in that first pic!!! you look gorgeous.
> and sweet nikes!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at a christmas party last night trying on my friends big ol' ring
> it was a 'fancy dress' party, hence the fancy dresses lol
> 
> 
> eta; my & my bf <3 <3 <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda blurry tho



caitlin, i am so jealous of your prettiness













circle of life! totally epic.


----------



## Savikins

My boyfriend and I went to Disney together yesterday =] Here are some pics of us:


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> hay gurr, you got you some sweet kicks
> suppa fly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlin, i am so jealous of your prettiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> circle of life! totally epic.



You should have held your brother in the air lol haha love it tho!



Savikins said:


> My boyfriend and I went to Disney together yesterday =] Here are some pics of us:



Your really pretty!! I like the first pic a lot!


----------



## PigletGurl

*Caitlin: looking sexy! 
Robin: aww ur brothers cute/funny. youre so pretty 
Paula: i loove those pics
Matt: lookin' good
Savikins: you're so cute
*

*Me ooVooing with a really cute guy omgggggg <3 <3*



 


_*
his yummy muscles <3*_


 


*
cutie face, hes my cutie *


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Me and my cousin's baby, Jason






And I just thought this picture was cute


----------



## StitchfansJr

@Kacy: AWWWWW, your cousin's so cute! I love his bib ;D
----




I got a haircut
[sorry for the big-ness]


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> hay gurr, you got you some sweet kicks
> suppa fly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlin, i am so jealous of your prettiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> circle of life! totally epic.


i agree with a PP...you shouldve let ur bro be simba


----------



## bouncytigger22

Emzie said:


> bouncytigger22
> YOU ARE GORGEOUS.



aww, thanks!


----------



## bouncytigger22

life of the party said:


> pretty
> 
> and tuh-ress
> not tuh-reese
> right?



thanks! 
and its tuh-reese, lol.


----------



## bouncytigger22

Me and my best friend again, lol. Therese. I have new pictures so I want to post them


----------



## CrazySteph

bouncytigger22 said:


> Me and my best friend again, lol. Therese. I have new pictures so I want to post them



Super Pretty! and I like your sig a lot!


----------



## yellowlabforever

There's me standing outside of the music building for the college that I'm going to


----------



## disneyworldluvr349




----------



## Tinkerbell63

disneyworldluvr349 said:


>



Ur So pretty, Robin.


----------



## Sparx

matt and i went to see the ICE exhibit at the opryland hotel today! it was so cold in there. it was themed charlie brown's christmas.


----------



## Savikins

Thanks guys =] 

And super cute Shelby! How was the exhibit?


----------



## Sparx

Savikins said:


> Thanks guys =]
> 
> And super cute Shelby! How was the exhibit?



it was so awesome! i have a pictures of it up on my facebook (I don't wanna bog the thread down lol)


----------



## PigletGurl

*i like this one alot lol 

*


----------



## scrub05

Hawaiidood said:


> A few reposts from a few hundred years ago
> 
> Random bathroom shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random bathroom shot after shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New $1300 Gibson SG over the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bad shot, but chilling with the boys of Switchfoot




Awwww., Cute pictures. 
I'm kate.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Sparx said:


> matt and i went to see the ICE exhibit at the opryland hotel today! it was so cold in there. it was themed charlie brown's christmas.



OMG SHELBYYYY  i went to that hahahhaa.
it was like 9 degrees in there. but it was fun!


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> i agree with a PP...you shouldve let ur bro be simba



well luis, since he weighs like 90 pounds, it wouldve been heavy.
maybe if i found a wild cat or something, i would hold it in the air.




CrazySteph said:


> You should have held your brother in the air lol haha love it tho!
> 
> 
> 
> Your really pretty!! I like the first pic a lot!



hahah thanks stephh!
loveyouu!!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> well luis, since he weighs like 90 pounds, it wouldve been heavy.
> maybe if i found a wild cat or something, i would hold it in the air.


Or a cat?


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Or a cat?



haha i dunnooo.

OT: get on lets play MAHJONG


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> haha i dunnooo.
> 
> OT: get on lets play MAHJONG



K im on!


----------



## scrub05

Aw., Everyone on here is so pretty and handsome.





















I'm Kate.


----------



## DramaQueen

Sparx said:


> matt and i went to see the ICE exhibit at the opryland hotel today! it was so cold in there. it was themed charlie brown's christmas.



cuuuuuuute!
saw your pics on FB that ice thing looks so cuuuuute! was all that charlie brown stuff made from ice?! thats insane if it is all ice!!


----------



## Sparx

DramaQueen said:


> cuuuuuuute!
> saw your pics on FB that ice thing looks so cuuuuute! was all that charlie brown stuff made from ice?! thats insane if it is all ice!!



it was all ice! the people inside said it was 5 degrees inside, and there were fans blowing from behind the ice to keep it cold. it was so so so so so cold, and there was a big slide we could slide down, but it was made out of ice, so that made me even colder. lol


----------



## Disney.Ears

MerryChristmas!


----------



## Pearls

hope everyone has a merrymerrymerry christmas!!


----------



## Hawaiidood

scrub05 said:


> Awwww., Cute pictures.
> I'm kate.



Thanks kate!

Im Matt. Nice to meet you!


----------



## minniemouse440044

MERRY CHRISTMAS DIS FRIENDS
jungle hair!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS DIS FRIENDS
> jungle hair!


woot! cute rachel! i have a pic of your jungle hair from ooVoo teehee


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> woot! cute rachel! i have a pic of your jungle hair from ooVoo teehee



LE thanks buddd. and cmon that picture was TERRIBLEEEEEEE!


----------



## Hawaiidood

minniemouse440044 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS DIS FRIENDS
> jungle hair!



You know whats REALLY scary, I have an aunt that looks JUST like you...and her name is rachel...Spooky. I love her to death though, she is SO awesome.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Hawaiidood said:


> You know whats REALLY scary, I have an aunt that looks JUST like you...and her name is rachel...Spooky. I love her to death though, she is SO awesome.



well, the greatest people on earth are named Rachel haha


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

taking webcam photos with my new laptop. endless fun :')


----------



## minniemouse440044

Disney Princess Elli said:


> taking webcam photos with my new laptop. endless fun :')



hehehe thats what ive been doing all day!
youre pretty!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

minniemouse440044 said:


> hehehe thats what ive been doing all day!
> youre pretty!


thanks 
and ahah i've took like a billion photos today xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

Disney Princess Elli said:


> thanks
> and ahah i've took like a billion photos today xD



hahahah same here!


----------



## StitchfansJr

Disney Princess Elli said:


> taking webcam photos with my new laptop. endless fun :')


my fb twin's so pretty! :'D


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

StitchfansJr said:


> my fb twin's so pretty! :'D


aw thanks Allie, so are you


----------



## StitchfansJr

Disney Princess Elli said:


> aw thanks Allie, so are you


Thank you, fb twin!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

i'mma put the fb twin thing in my sig i think xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

YAY, okay. XD


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## PigletGurl

*love your hair kody! 


Me and my Christmas present *





_*Best Friends Forever*_





*Christmas Morn! :')*


----------



## Hawaiidood

minniemouse440044 said:


> well, the greatest people on earth are named Rachel haha



Or Matt  ha ha


----------



## nerdylightbulb

PigletGurl said:


> *love your hair kody! *


*
Thanks. I like your hair too *


----------



## Hawaiidood

Kid shot of me!! I have a very large head...






And the Girlfriend and I 






Bright flash!






Getting warm after a snowball fight


----------



## scrub05

Hawaiidood said:


> Thanks kate!
> 
> Im Matt. Nice to meet you!



No problem. Hi Matt. Haha. It's nice too meet you too.


----------



## scrub05

Hawaiidood said:


> Kid shot of me!! I have a very large head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Girlfriend and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright flash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting warm after a snowball fight




Aw Matt. Your girlfriend is so pretty.


----------



## Hawaiidood

scrub05 said:


> No problem. Hi Matt. Haha. It's nice too meet you too.





scrub05 said:


> Aw Matt. Your girlfriend is so pretty.



Ha ha thanks! Yeah I feel EXTREMELY lucky.


----------



## minniemouse440044

third peircing yeah bbby hahah





sweetsixteeenth mornign





BEST BIRTHDAY PRESENT EVER! A HELLO KITTY BLINGED OUT WATCH!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

minniemouse440044 said:


> third peircing yeah bbby hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetsixteeenth mornign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST BIRTHDAY PRESENT EVER! A HELLO KITTY BLINGED OUT WATCH!!!



Pretty 
Love the watch, hah


----------



## minniemouse440044

MickeyisBeast said:


> Pretty
> Love the watch, hah



awh thanks

&&i know! i opene ti and was like, "ZOMG THANKS MOM AND DAD. THIS WATCH IS DA SHIZZZ. ITS BANGIN" hahaha


----------



## CrazySteph

Hawaiidood said:


> Kid shot of me!! I have a very large head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Girlfriend and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright flash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting warm after a snowball fight



You and your girlfriend are so cute Matt  and I told you before but I'm gonna say it again! You look SOO GOOD!! Im so jealous you lost weight in a healthy way! For me, loosing weight is like pulling teeth. its so hard lol but good for you! You look really great!! 



minniemouse440044 said:


> third peircing yeah bbby hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetsixteeenth mornign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST BIRTHDAY PRESENT EVER! A HELLO KITTY BLINGED OUT WATCH!!!



Omg im jealous  I have to wait for my 3rd peircing until after Cheerleading is over


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> third peircing yeah bbby hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetsixteeenth mornign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST BIRTHDAY PRESENT EVER! A HELLO KITTY BLINGED OUT WATCH!!!



Awe SO prettyy Rach!  The watch is adorable!





Blahh I was bored today. heheh
My room is SO messy, but oh well. xD


----------



## CrazySteph

Here is me at Cheer lol




Me and Alex on Senior Night. I like this picture lol 




and Adam and I


----------



## Cinderelli16

CrazySteph said:


> Here is me at Cheer lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Alex on Senior Night. I like this picture lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Adam and I



Hello gorgeous! 

Haven't talked to you in a while. ): makes me sad. hahah


----------



## CrazySteph

Cinderelli16 said:


> Awe SO prettyy Rach!  The watch is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blahh I was bored today. heheh
> My room is SO messy, but oh well. xD



Kayla! I've missed you  You are always so much fun to talk to! lol and gorgeous as always! I have that same furniture! but wheres that broken bed!? lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

CrazySteph said:


> Kayla! I've missed you  You are always so much fun to talk to! lol and gorgeous as always! I have that same furniture! but wheres that broken bed!? lol



I miss the good ole days. ): but I've been super busy lately & I'm sure you have been too.

Omg, do you really? & it's finally history, I have a new bed now & it's mucho bigger...I just don't have a frame for it yet. xD heheh


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> You and your girlfriend are so cute Matt  and I told you before but I'm gonna say it again! You look SOO GOOD!! Im so jealous you lost weight in a healthy way! For me, loosing weight is like pulling teeth. its so hard lol but good for you! You look really great!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Omg im jealous  I have to wait for my 3rd peircing until after Cheerleading is over*



heheh i only got it today casue it was my burthday
its a new sort of tradition hahah, 



Cinderelli16 said:


> *Awe SO prettyy Rach!  The watch is adorable!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blahh I was bored today. heheh
> My room is SO messy, but oh well. xD



thanks kayla! i love it!
and youre dead sexy



CrazySteph said:


> Here is me at Cheer lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Alex on Senior Night. I like this picture lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Adam and I



awh steph! youre so pretty


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> heheh i only got it today casue it was my burthday
> its a new sort of tradition hahah,
> 
> 
> 
> thanks kayla! i love it!
> and youre dead sexy
> 
> 
> 
> awh steph! youre so pretty



Heheh awe thanks gurlll


----------



## CrazySteph

Cinderelli16 said:


> Hello gorgeous!
> 
> Haven't talked to you in a while. ): makes me sad. hahah





Cinderelli16 said:


> I miss the good ole days. ): but I've been super busy lately & I'm sure you have been too.
> 
> Omg, do you really? & it's finally history, I have a new bed now & it's mucho bigger...I just don't have a frame for it yet. xD heheh



Thanks Girl ^_^ and I miss the good old days too! lol but I like the good NEW days haha


minniemouse440044 said:


> heheh i only got it today casue it was my burthday
> its a new sort of tradition hahah,
> 
> 
> 
> thanks kayla! i love it!
> and youre dead sexy
> 
> 
> 
> awh steph! youre so pretty



and thanks Rach! Well its super pretty!! It makes me excited for mine lol


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Having fun at Estes Park... I know I know oh so attractive  




How bout a normal one...


----------



## bouncytigger22

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Having fun at Estes Park... I know I know oh so attractive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bout a normal one...


 
aww robin your so pretty !

this is meeeee.


----------



## Hawaiidood

CrazySteph said:


> You and your girlfriend are so cute Matt  and I told you before but I'm gonna say it again! You look SOO GOOD!! Im so jealous you lost weight in a healthy way! For me, loosing weight is like pulling teeth. its so hard lol but good for you! You look really great!!


Thank you so much steph!! I would actually LOVE to drop another 15 or so pounds if possible. I want to actually be SKINNY. Not just normal. But again thank you very much! It wasnt really all that hard, just a matter of eating right and just going outside for some good ole fashioned excercise and fun!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Hawaiidood said:


> Thank you so much steph!! I would actually LOVE to drop another 15 or so pounds if possible. I want to actually be SKINNY. Not just normal. But again thank you very much! It wasnt really all that hard, just a matter of eating right and just going outside for some good ole fashioned excercise and fun!


can you say anorexia? just kidding


----------



## Pearls

minniemouse440044 said:


> third peircing yeah bbby hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetsixteeenth mornign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEST BIRTHDAY PRESENT EVER! A HELLO KITTY BLINGED OUT WATCH!!!



OKAY RACHEL MAY I JUST SAY THAT I AM IN LOVE WITH YOUR WATCH???!!!!!!
ITS PRESH!!!!
i am obsessed with all that is hello kitty, and i want i want i want it!

btw, happy 16th!!


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> Here is me at Cheer lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Alex on Senior Night. I like this picture lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Adam and I


Steph your way too cute...lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

Pearls said:


> OKAY RACHEL MAY I JUST SAY THAT I AM IN LOVE WITH YOUR WATCH???!!!!!!
> ITS PRESH!!!!
> i am obsessed with all that is hello kitty, and i want i want i want it!
> 
> btw, happy 16th!!



thanks paula

and yeah, i told my friend i got the watch and this how the convo went.

ME: so meg, i got this rad bangin watch.
MEG: okay i want to see send me a picture!
ME: okay...*sends picture*
MEG: OMGOMGOMGOMG I LOVE IT WHERE DID YOU GET IT! ITS SO PIMP! rachel you know i love HELLO KITTY, tell me NOW.
ME: hehehe, birthday present


hahaha thats how it went down.


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> Steph your way too cute...lol



If I'm cute then why aren't you texting me!!? lol



Hawaiidood said:


> Thank you so much steph!! I would actually LOVE to drop another 15 or so pounds if possible. I want to actually be SKINNY. Not just normal. But again thank you very much! It wasnt really all that hard, just a matter of eating right and just going outside for some good ole fashioned excercise and fun!



haha I wish I can outside but not in this weather. but I actually know what you're talking about. When I worked this summer, I lost a lot of weight because I was on my feet all day. but now I'm unemployed but I still have Cheer. I guess I just need to eat properly   Im so jealous tho! lol


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Everybodys gorgous <3

Heres me. It looks better bigger but I'm too lazy to resize agai ;D


----------



## Hawaiidood

CrazySteph said:


> If I'm cute then why aren't you texting me!!? lol
> 
> 
> 
> haha I wish I can outside but not in this weather. but I actually know what you're talking about. When I worked this summer, I lost a lot of weight because I was on my feet all day. but now I'm unemployed but I still have Cheer. I guess I just need to eat properly   Im so jealous tho! lol



Personally I dont think you need to lose any weight. You look AWESOME right now!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

My Sparkly Dress 
(and my new sparkly zebra print shoes <3 )









Playing with my Aunt's kitty


----------



## WDWtraveler27

PosessedEeyore said:


> Everybodys gorgous <3
> 
> Heres me. It looks better bigger but I'm too lazy to resize agai ;D


hey nice pic your purty. i luf mah wife ;D 
teehee


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Sara you're so pretty! 


on Christmas morning with my new Gary Allan hoodie! <33





Here's some of me from yesterday. My mom was trying out some new things on her camera and needed a model. I kinda liked a few, so here we go 















^my superwoman pose


----------



## StitchfansJr

PosessedEeyore said:


> Everybodys gorgous <3
> 
> Heres me. It looks better bigger but I'm too lazy to resize agai ;D


aww, you're so pretty, bb!  [btw: followed you on tumblr]


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Sara you're so pretty!
> 
> 
> on Christmas morning with my new Gary Allan hoodie! <33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of me from yesterday. My mom was trying out some new things on her camera and needed a model. I kinda liked a few, so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^my superwoman pose


Kelsi your so cute...lol


----------



## MickeyisBeast

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Sara you're so pretty!
> 
> 
> on Christmas morning with my new Gary Allan hoodie! <33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of me from yesterday. My mom was trying out some new things on her camera and needed a model. I kinda liked a few, so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^my superwoman pose



Thanks 
&&I love your dress, it's too cute


----------



## K-Shong99




----------



## PosessedEeyore

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hey nice pic your purty. i luf mah wife ;D
> teehee



thank you hubby ;D



StitchfansJr said:


> aww, you're so pretty, bb!  [btw: followed you on tumblr]



thanks bby gurlie!
I followed you back, incase you havn't noticed yet ;D


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> Everybodys gorgous <3
> 
> Heres me. It looks better bigger but I'm too lazy to resize agai ;D



SOPIEE!
You are So gawgeous girlll!!
i love your hair too. :]
i think i might have to come smack some boys off of you here soon. ;D


----------



## MuskratSusie

Wonderful pictures, everyone. 

Here's my Senior picture:


----------



## MadMorgan

This is me from a few weeks ago.


----------



## MadMorgan

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Sara you're so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of me from yesterday. My mom was trying out some new things on her camera and needed a model. I kinda liked a few, so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^my superwoman pose




Kelsi you look amazing in the photos! I wish I looked liked you.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> SOPIEE!
> You are So gawgeous girlll!!
> i love your hair too. :]
> i think i might have to come smack some boys off of you here soon. ;D



thanksies bby! 
and oh gosh I cannot wait! ;D


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> thanksies bby!
> and oh gosh I cannot wait! ;D



I might have to keep some for myself though. ;D
depends on if they're cute. 
hahah


----------



## CrazySteph

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Sara you're so pretty!
> 
> 
> on Christmas morning with my new Gary Allan hoodie! <33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of me from yesterday. My mom was trying out some new things on her camera and needed a model. I kinda liked a few, so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^my superwoman pose



Girl your beautiful!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Sara you're so pretty!
> 
> 
> on Christmas morning with my new Gary Allan hoodie! <33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of me from yesterday. My mom was trying out some new things on her camera and needed a model. I kinda liked a few, so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^my superwoman pose



god kelsi!
youre so gorgeous


----------



## WDWtraveler27

MickeyisBeast said:


> My Sparkly Dress
> (and my new sparkly zebra print shoes <3 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with my Aunt's kitty





cindys_castle2011 said:


> Sara you're so pretty!
> 
> 
> on Christmas morning with my new Gary Allan hoodie! <33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of me from yesterday. My mom was trying out some new things on her camera and needed a model. I kinda liked a few, so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^my superwoman pose





K-Shong99 said:


>





MuskratSusie said:


> Wonderful pictures, everyone.
> 
> Here's my Senior picture:





MadMorgan said:


> This is me from a few weeks ago.



all of you are very pretty


----------



## StitchfansJr

@Jan: Your hair looks so pretty!  That's a really good senior picture, too.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Here are a couple from my senior photo album


----------



## PigletGurl

*All you gurls are very pweettttyy 


Me and Sully Wully and his pal Mikey *







Fun, fun, fun


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Thanks Tom, Rachel, Sara, Steph, and "madmorgan" 

Webcam with Garrett today. I had to cut him out... he was being inappropriate. lol. xD






I'm in love with my sunglasses! and the bear Garrett got me for Christmas!
"Bubba Gump Bear" AKA- BB. Gotta love Forrest Gump xD


























& then one with Garrett..


----------



## PigletGurl

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Thanks Tom, Rachel, Sara, Steph, and "madmorgan"
> 
> Webcam with Garrett today. I had to cut him out... he was being inappropriate. lol. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with my sunglasses! and the bear Garrett got me for Christmas!
> "Bubba Gump Bear" AKA- BB. Gotta love Forrest Gump xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & then one with Garrett..




Very pretty. And isnt it just so much fun to ooVoo with your cutie? haha <3
im gonna edit mah post and put a couple of mine haha


----------



## Sparx




----------



## CastawayJ

Sparx said:


>



 missed you


----------



## DramaQueen

Sparx said:


>



your hair look different shelby did you cut and/or straighten it? looks not as curly!! you look cuuuute tho as per usual ^_^
and kelsi you loook aaaaammmmzzzzzing in those pics your momma tooK!!! fantastic!! 

cute pics EVERYONE!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Sparx said:


>



Shelby your so pretty!


----------



## WDWFreakOfOklahoma.

Hi everyone!
I'm Cara, and I have a scarf with mickey mouse heads all over it! 




I also love snow.


----------



## CastawayJ




----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

WDWFreakOfOklahoma. said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm Cara, and I have a scarf with mickey mouse heads all over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love snow.



Jealous!!! & you are very pretty


----------



## Shelton123

I hope you like it


----------



## Sparx

DramaQueen said:


> your hair look different shelby did you cut and/or straighten it? looks not as curly!! you look cuuuute tho as per usual ^_^
> and kelsi you loook aaaaammmmzzzzzing in those pics your momma tooK!!! fantastic!!
> 
> cute pics EVERYONE!!



thanks guys. 

and yeah, i straightened it. i got a hair cut a few months ago, and i hadn't straightened it until just now.


----------



## minniemouse440044

LOL good memories


----------



## DramaQueen

OMG MOST GORGEOUS EVAAAAR!!!!@#!



but for real that's a great pic of you guuuurl!


----------



## minniemouse440044

DramaQueen said:


> OMG MOST GORGEOUS EVAAAAR!!!!@#!
> 
> 
> 
> but for real that's a great pic of you guuuurl!



YOU SHALL ALL WORSHIP MEH!

thanks caitlin

<3 hehee


----------



## WDWtraveler27

rachel and I ooVooing






















me and rachel's brother.


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> rachel and I ooVooing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and rachel's brother.



omgomgomgomgomg these are so bad of me!

and clay is ugly. ew


----------



## Savikins

WDWtraveler27 said:


> rachel and I ooVooing



LMAO. When I first glanced at this pic, it looked like she was holding up her ****s and you were just like


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Lolololol she was reading a text i believe xD hahah get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Savikins said:


> LMAO. When I first glanced at this pic, it looked like she was holding up her ****s and you were just like



hahahaha yeah gurr you know me!


----------



## Savikins

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Lolololol she was reading a text i believe xD hahah get your mind out of the gutter!



xDD Luckily I noticed that and was like "oh, okay. Hehe".



minniemouse440044 said:


> hahahaha yeah gurr you know me!



=PP Haha


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Trust me, i would never post pics of out little adventures 

:lmao

"what's granulated sugar?"
-"I think it's the powdered sugar"
lolololololol


----------



## LondonUnderground

StitchfansJr said:


> My friend made that for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I could..I could not get the stupid glare out of the picture. =/



 where did you get that beatles t shirt?! anyway, everyone is really pretty


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Trust me, i would never post pics of out little adventures
> 
> :lmao
> 
> "what's granulated sugar?"
> -"I think it's the powdered sugar"
> lolololololol



heheh **** brat

"whats one tsp" 
"hold on let me go to the kitchen"

hehhehehahha


----------



## CrazySteph

WDWtraveler27 said:


> rachel and I ooVooing
> 
> me and rachel's brother.



lmao I love clay!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> lmao I love clay!!



STEPH WHY!? has he spoiled your mine?! he threw chicken at me yesterday! HE IS A CREEEEP


----------



## StitchfansJr

LondonUnderground said:


> where did you get that beatles t shirt?! anyway, everyone is really pretty


eBay. ;D it was my first beatles shirt. XD
now I have like, four.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> heheh **** brat
> 
> "whats one tsp"
> "hold on let me go to the kitchen"
> 
> hehhehehahha



Lol

clay kept staring at me. So i put the clown so he would go away but he wouldnt xD


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Lol
> 
> clay kept staring at me. So i put the clown so he would go away but he wouldnt xD



gawd, clay is such a brat! i was playing wii fit, and he came and like pushed me off the board hahahah.


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> STEPH WHY!? has he spoiled your mine?! he threw chicken at me yesterday! HE IS A CREEEEP



lol haha hes such a cute lil brother!! He was nice to me when I met him lol haha


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> lol haha hes such a cute lil brother!! He was nice to me when I met him lol haha



wow, he threw chicken at me yesterday! its all a trick.


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> wow, he threw chicken at me yesterday! its all a trick.



lol you know you loovveeee him! 

and so that there is no private conversations. heres a picture!


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> lol you know you loovveeee him!
> 
> and so that there is no private conversations. heres a picture!



thats what you think haha

and STEPH YOURE HAWT


----------



## Hawaiidood

Maggie and I 






Scary Eyes much?






Christmas hats ftw


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

My friend and I. She dyed her tips green .


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Hawaiidood said:


> Maggie and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary Eyes much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas hats ftw



Great pics 
Oh and I love your GF's Santa hat


----------



## princesskelz

CrazySteph said:


> lol you know you loovveeee him!
> 
> and so that there is no private conversations. heres a picture!


very pretty! 



Hawaiidood said:


> Maggie and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary Eyes much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas hats ftw


ADORABLE!! 

have not posted a picture in FOREVER! I got a MacBook for christmas so i was playing around with my photobooth lol


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> lol haha hes such a cute lil brother!! He was nice to me when I met him lol haha


Robbie's jealous...lol


----------



## metsluva57

everyone is extemely pretty/handsome!
I haven't posted pictures in a while so heres some of me from last night!

my natural hair -


----------



## minniemouse440044

metsluva57 said:


> everyone is extemely pretty/handsome!
> I haven't posted pictures in a while so heres some of me from last night!
> 
> my natural hair -




omg kelly!
you look so much older!
youre so pretty!


----------



## metsluva57

minniemouse440044 said:


> omg kelly!
> you look so much older!
> youre so pretty!



hahah thanks!


----------



## minniemouse440044

my new years eve outfit




me griffin and scot


----------



## metsluva57

minniemouse440044 said:


> my new years eve outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me griffin and scot



you're sooo pretty rachel! and I love your dress!


----------



## minniemouse440044

metsluva57 said:


> you're sooo pretty rachel! and I love your dress!



thanks kelly

youre so pretty toooo!!


----------



## metsluva57

minniemouse440044 said:


> thanks kelly
> 
> youre so pretty toooo!!



thanksss!


----------



## Tinkerbell63

minniemouse440044 said:


> my new years eve outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me griffin and scot



Your dress is so pretty and you look pretty as well!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Tinkerbell63 said:


> Your dress is so pretty and you look pretty as well!



thank you so much


----------



## CrazySteph

minniemouse440044 said:


> my new years eve outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me griffin and scot



girlfriend I love your outfit!! lol very pretty!


----------



## DramaQueen

minniemouse440044 said:


> my new years eve outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me griffin and scot



ummm love your dress!!! what did ya do for NYE gurl??


here a a few pics from my fantastic new years eve!




me on NYE with my fancy light up christmas light necklace lol





my girlie & i <3





time of my life on NYE to end off a spectacular year!


----------



## CastawayJ

cra-z hat day (2 months ago I think)


----------



## metsluva57

DramaQueen said:


> ummm love your dress!!! what did ya do for NYE gurl??
> 
> 
> here a a few pics from my fantastic new years eve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me on NYE with my fancy light up christmas light necklace lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girlie & i <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time of my life on NYE to end off a spectacular year!




caitlin you're sososo pretty! it looks like you had a lot of fun


----------



## PigletGurl

*Scott and I *




*I just really liked my hair here =]*




*Bug's Land at California Adventure*




*Walking around California Adventure - oo I see Tower of Terror =]*


----------



## minniemouse440044

DramaQueen said:


> ummm love your dress!!! what did ya do for NYE gurl??
> 
> 
> here a a few pics from my fantastic new years eve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me on NYE with my fancy light up christmas light necklace lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girlie & i <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time of my life on NYE to end off a spectacular year!




thanks girll!!!! we had a party and my friend scot slpet over!


I AM COMING TO CANADA AND PARTYING WITH YOU! hahah
youre so pretty


----------



## Savikins

Beautiful Caitlin!! Really =]

I forget your name minniemouse, but really cute! I love your dress =D

And pigletgurl, you're really pretty!


----------



## Hawaiidood

I some how got the Jon Foreman hair down today...yeah it wont last  I love it though


----------



## Savikins

LOVE the hair Matt! (that's your name right? haha). It really suits you

These are some pics from new year's eve that my bf took:


----------



## minniemouse440044

Savikins said:


> Beautiful Caitlin!! Really =]
> 
> *I forget your name minniemouse, but really cute! I love your dress =D*
> And pigletgurl, you're really pretty!





Savikins said:


> LOVE the hair Matt! (that's your name right? haha). It really suits you
> 
> These are some pics from new year's eve that my bf took:



thanks! and my name is rachel!

and you are so pretty


----------



## Pearls

minniemouse440044 said:


> my new years eve outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me griffin and scot



i'm loving your dress girly!!




DramaQueen said:


> ummm love your dress!!! what did ya do for NYE gurl??
> 
> 
> here a a few pics from my fantastic new years eve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me on NYE with my fancy light up christmas light necklace lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girlie & i <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time of my life on NYE to end off a spectacular year!



i want to party with you caitlin, you always look like youre having so much fun! 
btw i love those sunglasses!



Savikins said:


> LOVE the hair Matt! (that's your name right? haha). It really suits you
> 
> These are some pics from new year's eve that my bf took:



gorgeous lady!

one from a few nights ago:


----------



## DramaQueen

Pearls said:


> i want to party with you caitlin, you always look like youre having so much fun!
> btw i love those sunglasses!
> 
> 
> one from a few nights ago:



 get ur bum up to canada!! you & rachel can road trip it up 

love that pic btw! your bangs look fantastic et est-ce-que c'est un hookah i see?! me likey 

also Savi you're gorgeous lady!


----------



## CastawayJ

Hawaiidood said:


> I some how got the Jon Foreman hair down today...yeah it wont last  I love it though



like... wait, this isn't facebook


----------



## minniemouse440044

DramaQueen said:


> get ur bum up to canada!! you & rachel can road trip it up
> 
> love that pic btw! your bangs look fantastic et est-ce-que c'est un hookah i see?! me likey
> 
> also Savi you're gorgeous lady!




i agree, paula, lets just go NOW!




Pearls said:


> i'm loving your dress girly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to party with you caitlin, you always look like youre having so much fun!
> btw i love those sunglasses!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous lady!
> 
> one from a few nights ago:



thanks paula! you are so purtyyy!
i think like everysummah, me you and caitlin just go and party somewhere!

hahaha


----------



## Pearls

minniemouse440044 said:


> i agree, paula, lets just go NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks paula! you are so purtyyy!
> i think like everysummah, me you and caitlin just go and party somewhere!
> 
> hahaha



hahahaha yesyesyes!!
caitlin, you can expect me and rachel on your door step soon ready to ppaarrttyy  


oh, and why yes caitlin you see correctly.  c'etait coconut flavor! loves me some hookah.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Pearls said:


> hahahaha yesyesyes!!
> caitlin, you can expect me and rachel on your door step soon ready to ppaarrttyy
> 
> 
> oh, and why yes caitlin you see correctly.  c'etait coconut flavor! loves me some hookah.



wooo, yeah buddy! can't wait!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

oovoo with Garretttttt. i had to crop him out; he was being inappropriate! bahaha. 





Fourth Gary Allan concert last nighttttt! Ahhhh-mazing like always! ((









CJ Udeen. Gary's steel guitar player!
After the show ended his band had to grab their instruments and everything.
So... they were all doing that, and I loooove this dude right here
so I was sitting there yelling for him to come here. lol 
& he winked at me and told me to come around, s
o he came down by the bottom of the stage and we chatted haha. 
it was simply awesome!! 





CJ during the concert, he chugs the entire bottle of Jack after that (

me and Garrett.. 





fail.





fail.





win!
he looks gooonnnneeeee! (;


----------



## Hawaiidood

Savikins said:


> LOVE the hair Matt! (that's your name right? haha). It really suits you
> 
> These are some pics from new year's eve that my bf took:


Yes It is my name  And thanks, Im a little too in love with my hair as well...

And your very pretty


----------



## BabyPiglet




----------



## Darkwing Duck

i havent been on here in forever!!! this is me...yes dancing to sexy b*tch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoP871iQBkU


----------



## Fatphil32

me getting the keys to my car.






and my car..2009 toyota yaris sedan









my aunt pim and me..she's from thailand hahahaha


----------



## life of the party

Fatphil32 said:


> me getting the keys to my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my car..2009 toyota yaris sedan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my aunt pim and me..she's from thailand hahahaha



okay so i was like "mom! look at johns new car!" and she's like "isnt that the guy you have a dis crush on?" my reply? "NO MOM! i'm in LOVE with him, there's a difference."

i have rachel as my witness. 

secondly, i'm pretty sure you need to drive on over to pennsylvania and pick me up. we can run away together, bby.

i like your car. and your aunt pim. want to explain to me how your related?

kthxbai.

p.s. i met a pedo bear on the cruise.


----------



## Fatphil32

life of the party said:


> okay so i was like "mom! look at johns new car!" and she's like "isnt that the guy you have a dis crush on?" my reply? "NO MOM! i'm in LOVE with him, there's a difference."
> 
> i have rachel as my witness.
> 
> secondly, i'm pretty sure you need to drive on over to pennsylvania and pick me up. we can run away together, bby.
> 
> i like your car. and your aunt pim. want to explain to me how your related?
> 
> kthxbai.
> 
> p.s. i met a pedo bear on the cruise.



lmao

my uncle married her in november

p.s. can i fix your pant buttons?


----------



## life of the party

Fatphil32 said:


> lmao
> 
> my uncle married her in november
> 
> p.s. can i fix your pant buttons?



hehe 

ooooooooooooooooh. my moms explanation was "well he does look kind of asain.." LML

and why not? everyone else seems to be doing it.


----------



## bellesBFF

because im so new to the boards, i probably seem like such a creep when i say that everyone is so pretty and handsome! 

this, would be me.. unfortunately...

curly hair;











clearly, i have too much time during break..





straight;





pony tails;


----------



## bouncytigger22

bellesBFF said:


> because im so new to the boards, i probably seem like such a creep when i say that everyone is so pretty and handsome!
> 
> this, would be me.. unfortunately...
> 
> curly hair;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearly, i have too much time during break..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pony tails;


aww your so pretty !! 

new years eve! im in the middle with the star shirt


----------



## StitchfansJr

Savikins said:


> LOVE the hair Matt! (that's your name right? haha). It really suits you
> 
> These are some pics from new year's eve that my bf took:


I can't do the heart that way. I dunno why, but I just can't..xD


----------



## bellesBFF

bouncytigger22 said:


> aww your so pretty !!
> 
> new years eve! im in the middle with the star shirt



thaaanks 
so are you! and i love your shirt!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

these are pictures from july 2009 at the crystal palace. Pooh was being very loving. he would hug and hug and hug me and pat me on the back etc. OH biy, I trully hope that was a female friend of Pooh 

Evidence:








notice how uncomfortable and awkward i feel/look in these pictures!


----------



## Hawaiidood

bellesBFF said:


> because im so new to the boards, i probably seem like such a creep when i say that everyone is so pretty and handsome!
> 
> this, would be me.. unfortunately...
> 
> curly hair;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearly, i have too much time during break..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pony tails;



Oh no your very pretty! Dont down yourself. Ive been down that road, its not a pretty one. You are on the other hand...pretty I mean...ok foot is totally in my mouth right now.



bouncytigger22 said:


> aww your so pretty !!
> 
> new years eve! im in the middle with the star shirt


Very nice


WDWtraveler27 said:


> these are pictures from july 2009 at the crystal palace. Pooh was being very loving. he would hug and hug and hug me and pat me on the back etc. OH biy, I trully hope that was a female friend of Pooh
> 
> Evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how uncomfortable and awkward i feel/look in these pictures!



Ha ha He/she/it is holding you like a jar of dirt.


----------



## bellesBFF

Hawaiidood said:


> *Oh no your very pretty! Dont down yourself. Ive been down that road, its not a pretty one. You are on the other hand...pretty I mean...ok foot is totally in my mouth right now.*
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> Ha ha He/she/it is holding you like a jar of dirt.



way to confuse me! :|
thanks?


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> these are pictures from july 2009 at the crystal palace. Pooh was being very loving. he would hug and hug and hug me and pat me on the back etc. OH biy, I trully hope that was a female friend of Pooh
> 
> Evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how uncomfortable and awkward i feel/look in these pictures!



HAHAHHAHHAHAHAH. 
oh luis i love you


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

this is mikey.
 i'm g.


----------



## metsluva57

Everyone is sooo pretty! And for all the guys, handsome. haha 

This is me the other day before school 
Mark Sanchez jersey!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDWtraveler27 said:


> these are pictures from july 2009 at the crystal palace. Pooh was being very loving. he would hug and hug and hug me and pat me on the back etc. OH biy, I trully hope that was a female friend of Pooh
> 
> Evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how uncomfortable and awkward i feel/look in these pictures!



I LOVE Disney pictures  



metsluva57 said:


> Everyone is sooo pretty! And for all the guys, handsome. haha
> 
> This is me the other day before school
> Mark Sanchez jersey!



Your really pretty!! Nice Jersey! lol 



mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> this is mikey.
> i'm g.



lol I like the Money Signs! Cute!


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

thank-you


----------



## lpe_bratz

minniemouse440044 said:


> LOL good memories


rachel, gorgeous as always!



CrazySteph said:


> lol you know you loovveeee him!
> 
> and so that there is no private conversations. heres a picture!


very pretty steph 


DramaQueen said:


> ummm love your dress!!! what did ya do for NYE gurl??
> 
> 
> here a a few pics from my fantastic new years eve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me on NYE with my fancy light up christmas light necklace lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girlie & i <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time of my life on NYE to end off a spectacular year!


très magnifique 




cindys_castle2011 said:


> oovoo with Garretttttt. i had to crop him out; he was being inappropriate! bahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fourth Gary Allan concert last nighttttt! Ahhhh-mazing like always! ((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and Garrett..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> win!
> he looks gooonnnneeeee! (;


very pretty..you and your boyfriend are very cute together 


Fatphil32 said:


> me getting the keys to my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my car..2009 toyota yaris sedan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my aunt pim and me..she's from thailand hahahaha


very cute haa.



bellesBFF said:


> way to confuse me! :|
> thanks?


just.. don't listen to matt. he's very confusing.
you're gorgeous though :-D


----------



## lpe_bratz

In order from oldes to newest 

Summer





Family pictures









First snow day









All the girl cousins at Christmas minus one.




(back in the purple shirt)

Cousin's babies 





Best friend/Favorite cousin on Christmas morning





The youngest girls:





Snow bunny in our neighborhood









Bored before babysitting NYE









Everyone's gorgeous/handsome


----------



## Fatphil32

metsluva57 said:


> Everyone is sooo pretty! And for all the guys, handsome. haha
> 
> This is me the other day before school
> Mark Sanchez jersey!



THE SANCHIZE!


btw, you're going down saturday.


----------



## minniemouse440044

lpe_bratz said:


> rachel, gorgeous as always!



thanks lauren


----------



## Hawaiidood

Just figured I would repost some ive gathered the last few weeks.


Hair actually looked amazingly well that day





Favorite one of Maggie and I





Just fooling with the new camera!


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

That last picture is so cool man


----------



## KidGoofy

Fatphil32 said:


> THE SANCHIZE!
> 
> 
> btw, you're going down saturday.



All I am going to say is *"WELCOME TO REVIS ISLAND!!!!"*

Haha...lol 37-0 buddy and I froze my you know what off there that night. 

R.I.P. Chad "Ocho-Cinco"
maybe Chad Johnson can do better...lol


----------



## life of the party

Hawaiidood said:


> Just figured I would repost some ive gathered the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> Hair actually looked amazingly well that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite one of Maggie and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fooling with the new camera!


aww  
you gf looks so nice & fun!
lucky guy (;
and the last pic is so cool



WDWtraveler27 said:


> these are pictures from july 2009 at the crystal palace. Pooh was being very loving. he would hug and hug and hug me and pat me on the back etc. OH biy, I trully hope that was a female friend of Pooh
> 
> Evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how uncomfortable and awkward i feel/look in these pictures!


i doubt that was a chick le (;



mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> this is mikey.
> i'm g.


this is katie.
 i'm pretty sure you the most adorable person i have ever seen.
lmao.


metsluva57 said:


> Everyone is sooo pretty! And for all the guys, handsome. haha
> 
> This is me the other day before school
> Mark Sanchez jersey!


omg! your hair got so long!



lpe_bratz said:


> In order from oldes to newest
> 
> Summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First snow day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the girl cousins at Christmas minus one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (back in the purple shirt)
> 
> Cousin's babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best friend/Favorite cousin on Christmas morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The youngest girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow bunny in our neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored before babysitting NYE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's gorgeous/handsome


that bunny is so cool!
did you make it?


----------



## metsluva57

life of the party said:


> aww
> you gf looks so nice & fun!
> lucky guy (;
> and the last pic is so cool
> 
> 
> i doubt that was a chick le (;
> 
> 
> this is katie.
> i'm pretty sure you the most adorable person i have ever seen.
> lmao.
> 
> *omg! your hair got so long!*
> 
> 
> that bunny is so cool!
> did you make it?



hahh thanks  i'm trying to grow it longer but then i'll probably get it cut.


----------



## PigletGurl

*im leaving for disneyland today, so i thought id post some disney pics haha ! everyone is so pretty! *

*winnie the pooh 
*








*soarin' queue
*


----------



## CrazySteph

PigletGurl said:


> *im leaving for disneyland today, so i thought id post some disney pics haha ! everyone is so pretty! *
> 
> *winnie the pooh
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *soarin' queue
> *




Really pretty!! I love Disney photos  have fun on your trip!! Make sure you take LOTS of pictures!


----------



## Fatphil32

KidGoofy said:


> Haha...lol 37-0 buddy and I froze my you know what off there that night.
> 
> R.I.P. Chad "Ocho-Cinco"
> maybe Chad Johnson can do better...lol



37-0..Nice considering we were missing all four starters on the DL, one starting LB, both starting safeties, our starting LG, starting RB, and two of our TE's. Yeah...last Friday doesn't mean anything to me lol. I was cheering for you guys anyway because if we would've won we would've played this Sunday, but I have to work and I wouldn't be able to go to the game. But since you guys won, we play you Saturday and I can go to the game lol.

And it's Hachigo now. Chad Hachigo


----------



## cindys_castle2011

webcam;


----------



## bellesBFF

lpe_bratz said:


> just.. don't listen to matt. he's very confusing.
> you're gorgeous though :-D



haha, alright, i'll do that! 
and thanks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

cindys_castle2011 said:


> webcam;



Pretty as always, Kelsi


----------



## empiretink33

wow... everybody looks sooooo pretty XD  its amazing


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

I'm not really that pale in person. 
"wherez da candy? hay yooz trick me!"


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Pretty/handsome everyone!


----------



## MuskratSusie

MuskratSusie said:


> Wonderful pictures, everyone.
> 
> Here's my Senior picture:



Re-posting this.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

MuskratSusie said:


> Re-posting this.



I like that picture


----------



## KidGoofy

Fatphil32 said:


> 37-0..Nice considering we were missing all four starters on the DL, one starting LB, both starting safeties, our starting LG, starting RB, and two of our TE's. Yeah...last Friday doesn't mean anything to me lol. I was cheering for you guys anyway because if we would've won we would've played this Sunday, but I have to work and I wouldn't be able to go to the game. But since you guys won, we play you Saturday and I can go to the game lol.
> 
> And it's Hachigo now. Chad Hachigo



So how was the game?..because I enjoyed it thoroughly...you guys were getting every call and we still won. I had no doubt in my mind we were going to lose that. Just my under-rated team.


----------



## Disney~Rocks~08

Here's one of me taken last week at WDW:


----------



## Fatphil32

KidGoofy said:


> So how was the game?..because I enjoyed it thoroughly...you guys were getting every call and we still won. I had no doubt in my mind we were going to lose that. Just my under-rated team.



Haha, there one was only one call we "got" and that was the pass interference. Chad actually had Revis beat on it, but he took a poor angle to get to the ball. There was no way a penalty should have been thrown on that. Other than that, you guys won pretty well. Carson was absolutely terrible and you we were way out-coached.


----------



## Savikins

Everyone is so cute! =D


----------



## metsluva57

LETS GO JETS! 
and another repost-


----------



## MuskratSusie

Very nice pictures!!



Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> I like that picture



Thank you! 

Here's another picture of me when I was at Disney's California Adventure Park a few months ago, I think back in October?

Anyway, here's my picture of myself.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

New one on the webcam... not sure if I like it :l


----------



## KidGoofy

Fatphil32 said:


> Haha, there one was only one call we "got" and that was the pass interference. Chad actually had Revis beat on it, but he took a poor angle to get to the ball. There was no way a penalty should have been thrown on that. Other than that, you guys won pretty well. Carson was absolutely terrible and you we were way out-coached.


Cedric Benson is one tough BAMF though...lol. And how stupid is your coach for wasting those 2 challenges that early...you clearly saw Cotchery kicking up rubber.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

TOM & JOHN! QUIT HAVING A PRIVATE CONVERSATION! THEY'RE NOT ALLOWED! just kiddding 



metsluva57 said:


> LETS GO JETS!
> and another repost-



I swear, you are so cute! lol.



Disney~Rocks~08 said:


> Here's one of me taken last week at WDW:



Oh snap. You're cute. Are you new?



MuskratSusie said:


> Very nice pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Here's another picture of me when I was at Disney's California Adventure Park a few months ago, I think back in October?
> 
> Anyway, here's my picture of myself.



Ohhh girl, you are sooo pretty!! 



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> New one on the webcam... not sure if I like it :l



I like it. I don't think you could take a bad photo!
-----

Here's me 

Saturday night being going out!


----------



## hackettdude

This was taken at Pop Century a few days ago haha


----------



## DramaQueen

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> New one on the webcam... not sure if I like it :l



Robin, you are too pretty darling 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> -----
> 
> Here's me
> 
> Saturday night being going out!



freaking gorgeous as always kelsi!!!! 
i so love your freckles 



hackettdude said:


> This was taken at Pop Century a few days ago haha




well aren't we a well dressed young man. hehe really cute sweater!

----------

this is my bfffff emily & i; 








she's my sista from another mista


----------



## CrazySteph

cindys_castle2011 said:


> -----
> 
> Here's me
> 
> Saturday night being going out!



You're so pretty!  



hackettdude said:


> This was taken at Pop Century a few days ago haha


Your cute! I love your look! 



DramaQueen said:


> ----------
> 
> this is my bfffff emily & i;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's my sista from another mista



Caitlin, your gorgeous! I love our photos! you  love life! lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

DramaQueen said:


> Robin, you are too pretty darling
> 
> 
> 
> freaking gorgeous as always kelsi!!!!
> i so love your freckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well aren't we a well dressed young man. hehe really cute sweater!
> 
> ----------
> 
> this is my bfffff emily & i;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's my sista from another mista




god. youre so pretty

J E A L O U S


----------



## jobrosx0disney

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Here's me
> 
> Saturday night being going out!



youre very pretty, i must say im very jealous 



DramaQueen said:


> this is my bfffff emily & i;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's my sista from another mista



you have such a pretty smile! and i feel like i know the place that youre in in that last picture... not trying to sound like a creep though haha 


well heres me 




and this is me and my best friend amanda


----------



## Pearls

jobrosx0disney, you are sosososooo pretty!! (sorry, i don't know your name!)





in my dorrrrrm


----------



## chloejonas2247

i'm soooooooooo jealous!! its not fairrrr!!! 





in my dorrrrrm [/QUOTE]


----------



## jobrosx0disney

Pearls said:


> jobrosx0disney, you are sosososooo pretty!! (sorry, i don't know your name!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my dorrrrrm



thanks, its rebecca 
youre really pretty too!


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

Just got back from disney on the 7th : D


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

cindys_castle2011 said:


> TOM & JOHN! QUIT HAVING A PRIVATE CONVERSATION! THEY'RE NOT ALLOWED! just kiddding
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. I don't think you could take a bad photo!


Thanks, but trust me I can  Unlike you of course, you take the best pics!



DramaQueen said:


> Robin, you are too pretty darling


Aw thank you! You are super duper gorgeous!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Me and my mom at New Year's Dinner!


----------



## minniemouse440044

xomagicofdisneyox said:


> Just got back from disney on the 7th : D





you are so so so so so pretty
i absolutley love your hair


----------



## life of the party

Pearls said:


> jobrosx0disney, you are sosososooo pretty!! (sorry, i don't know your name!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my dorrrrrm



pretty!



xomagicofdisneyox said:


> Just got back from disney on the 7th : D



your so pretty!
i love your hairr, luckkkyyyyy !



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Me and my mom at New Year's Dinner!



you guys look so much alike !
very pretty


----------



## CrazySteph

Pearls said:


> jobrosx0disney, you are sosososooo pretty!! (sorry, i don't know your name!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my dorrrrrm



Youre so pretty lol I love your look! (thats a nice dorm room lol)


xomagicofdisneyox said:


> Just got back from disney on the 7th : D



Gorgeous photos!!! your from the midwest aren't you? I spy a Notre Dame AND a Purdue shirt! lol Im like 15 minutes away form Notre Dame!! and I got into Purdue!!  GO IRISH!!!!


----------



## life of the party

pictures from my winter break cruise / trip to savannah .
(kind of late but its all good)

drivingggggg.
me & my sister sleeping.





savannah, georgia
me & my sister are at the statue. 
my mom took this picture from the hotel





savannah.
early morning, really big gingerbread house in the hotel!





hotel in tampa.
morning of boarding the ship. waiting to leave the hotel.





formal night on the cruise.
jackie (best friend), sister, me .





cozumel, mexico.
zip lining !
(one of the guys there asked me if my eyes were real xD)





cozumel, mexico.
"hi mom, don't take pictures of me"





this is really long & a lot of BIG pictures so i'll upload  more later


----------



## princesskelz

DramaQueen said:


> Robin, you are too pretty darling
> 
> 
> 
> freaking gorgeous as always kelsi!!!!
> i so love your freckles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well aren't we a well dressed young man. hehe really cute sweater!
> 
> ----------
> 
> this is my bfffff emily & i;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's my sista from another mista





jobrosx0disney said:


> youre very pretty, i must say im very jealous
> 
> 
> 
> you have such a pretty smile! and i feel like i know the place that youre in in that last picture... not trying to sound like a creep though haha
> 
> 
> well heres me
> 
> and this is me and my best friend amanda





Pearls said:


> jobrosx0disney, you are sosososooo pretty!! (sorry, i don't know your name!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my dorrrrrm





xomagicofdisneyox said:


> Just got back from disney on the 7th : D





disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Me and my mom at New Year's Dinner!





life of the party said:


> pictures from my winter break cruise / trip to savannah .
> (kind of late but its all good)
> 
> drivingggggg.
> me & my sister sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> formal night on the cruise.
> jackie (best friend), sister, me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cozumel, mexico.
> zip lining !
> (one of the guys there asked me if my eyes were real xD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cozumel, mexico.
> "hi mom, don't take pictures of me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is really long & a lot of BIG pictures so i'll upload  more later




You all are beautiful! Katie: I love your blonde hair! 






i actually love this one. 





Monster Paws <33


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

> Gorgeous photos!!! your from the midwest aren't you? I spy a Notre Dame AND a Purdue shirt! lol Im like 15 minutes away form Notre Dame!! and I got into Purdue!!  GO IRISH!!!!



Thanks! Yea I live about a half hour away from chicago in a suburb. You live by south bend thats awesome. I'm wearing a Notre Dame jacket because my sister went there. (she just graduated early this past December.) Purdue's my school of choice i got in there as well, and planning on going there. That's funny that you noticed both those colleges. : D very observant i see. btw where are you planning on going to college?


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

minniemouse440044 said:


> you are so so so so so pretty
> i absolutley love your hair




thanks girl! your beautiful yourself


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

life of the party said:


> pictures from my winter break cruise / trip to savannah .
> (kind of late but its all good)
> 
> drivingggggg.
> me & my sister sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> formal night on the cruise.
> jackie (best friend), sister, me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cozumel, mexico.
> "hi mom, don't take pictures of me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is really long & a lot of BIG pictures so i'll upload  more later




you are so cute. i LOVE your blue dress. it's hot!! and your blonde hair is lovely! looks like you had a fun trip : )


----------



## Smiley.Socks

This is going to be the longest post ever. xD


jobrosx0disney said:


> youre very pretty, i must say im very jealous
> 
> 
> 
> you have such a pretty smile! and i feel like i know the place that youre in in that last picture... not trying to sound like a creep though haha
> 
> 
> well heres me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is me and my best friend amanda


you're so pretty! you have a really nice smile. 


Pearls said:


> jobrosx0disney, you are sosososooo pretty!! (sorry, i don't know your name!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my dorrrrrm


paula, you're gorgeous!


xomagicofdisneyox said:


> Just got back from disney on the 7th : D


I love disney pictures. 
you're so so pretty! i love your hair!


disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Me and my mom at New Year's Dinner!


Robin, you and your mom look so alike! 


life of the party said:


> pictures from my winter break cruise / trip to savannah .
> (kind of late but its all good)
> 
> drivingggggg.
> me & my sister sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> savannah, georgia
> me & my sister are at the statue.
> my mom took this picture from the hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> savannah.
> early morning, really big gingerbread house in the hotel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotel in tampa.
> morning of boarding the ship. waiting to leave the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> formal night on the cruise.
> jackie (best friend), sister, me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cozumel, mexico.
> zip lining !
> (one of the guys there asked me if my eyes were real xD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cozumel, mexico.
> "hi mom, don't take pictures of me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is really long & a lot of BIG pictures so i'll upload  more later


Katie, you're so pretty! I love your hair. 


princesskelz said:


> You all are beautiful! Katie: I love your blonde hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i actually love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster Paws <33



you're beautiful Kels! :]

I took this the other day. I like it, 'cause it looks like I'm laughing.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Everyone is soooo GORGEOUS!!

Here a few from my Disney vacation 

Me and my DBF on Magic Carpets of Aladdin





In line for Kilaminjaro Safari





On the WDW Railroad (I was very, very tired...I'm not looking the best lol)





My cheeseball smile while waiting at the bus stop at Saratoga Springs.


----------



## PigletGurl

this wasnt my best score but i beat my personal high score on this trip. the picture didnt show but I got a 605,350!


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

that's me looking dumb.

BUT GET THIS. The room i'm in is called the book room in my school. To get to it you need to go to the third floor, enter the janitor's closet, and then go up a bunch of narrow narrow steps. Then you're above the third floor in some little room filled with shelves of books from like the 1950's. 

It's amazing what's in my school. We also have a staircase behind the stage in a little room that goes over it. It's a tiny room filled with writing and it's padlocked.


----------



## KidGoofy

mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> that's me looking dumb.
> 
> BUT GET THIS. The room i'm in is called the book room in my school. To get to it you need to go to the third floor, enter the janitor's closet, and then go up a bunch of narrow narrow steps. Then you're above the third floor in some little room filled with shelves of books from like the 1950's.
> 
> It's amazing what's in my school. We also have a staircase behind the stage in a little room that goes over it. It's a tiny room filled with writing and it's padlocked.


I love hidden rooms...we have the bell tower in my school. The way to get there is to go through the closet in our library and climb an un-sturdy ladder up...it leads to holes on top of our stage...so if you get a huge ladder you can go up that way too. My friend is going to steal a picture from the library and he has it all planned out. Its pretty hysterical...well his whole plan to do it...lol


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

KidGoofy said:


> I love hidden rooms...we have the bell tower in my school. The way to get there is to go through the closet in our library and climb an un-sturdy ladder up...it leads to holes on top of our stage...so if you get a huge ladder you can go up that way too. My friend is going to steal a picture from the library and he has it all planned out. Its pretty hysterical...well his whole plan to do it...lol



lol that's sick. i love finding random secret stuff. 
we took a really old book and wrote our names and the date on it and threw it into the corner behind a stack of books. They'll find it eventually.


----------



## KidGoofy

lol...we brought and found spray paint up there...I also wrote my name on some old band drums that were up there...it was funny because our Tech guy in the school came up to me like a month after we were up there and asked me if I enjoyed the Bell Tower...lol They have a lot of wires up there and its like the main frame. We were also thinking of having a party up there...lol


----------



## LuvLeroy




----------



## LuvLeroy

LuvLeroy said:


>



sorry pic issues


----------



## WDWtraveler27

me showing my face:


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Christmas Eve Dress





Disney Pics


----------



## CrazySteph

Smiley.Socks said:


> I took this the other day. I like it, 'cause it looks like I'm laughing.



Hey Friend! lmao anyways, i love the picture! I love plaid! haha and your really pretty!! 



JulielovesDisney said:


> Here a few from my Disney vacation
> 
> Me and my DBF on Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In line for Kilaminjaro Safari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the WDW Railroad (I was very, very tired...I'm not looking the best lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cheeseball smile while waiting at the bus stop at Saratoga Springs.



REally cute pictures!! I love Disney Photos lol you guys look like you had a lot of fun!! I want to see more! 


PigletGurl said:


> this wasnt my best score but i beat my personal high score on this trip. the picture didnt show but I got a 605,350!



Haha! I do terrilble at that. I can never get past space cadet lol my family all beats me. 



mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


>



I wish I had hidden rooms!! thats really cool!! 



WDWtraveler27 said:


> me showing my face:



omg Donald is so tiny!! haha



MickeyisBeast said:


> Christmas Eve Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Pics



REally cute pictures! You're really pretty. Where were you the last one taken?


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Everyone here is gorgeous! ;D



CrazySteph said:


> Hey Friend! lmao anyways, i love the picture! I love plaid! haha and your really pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> REally cute pictures!! I love Disney Photos lol you guys look like you had a lot of fun!! I want to see more!
> 
> 
> Haha! I do terrilble at that. I can never get past space cadet lol my family all beats me.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had hidden rooms!! thats really cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> omg Donald is so tiny!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> REally cute pictures! You're really pretty. Where were you the last one taken?



Hey Friend! Thankyou!
 I love plaid, I may even have a slight obsession.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

CrazySteph said:


> REally cute pictures! You're really pretty. Where were you the last one taken?



Thanks
I was in the waiting area at Boma


----------



## LondonUnderground

Smiley.Socks said:


> This is going to be the longest post ever. xD
> 
> you're so pretty! you have a really nice smile.
> 
> paula, you're gorgeous!
> 
> I love disney pictures.
> you're so so pretty! i love your hair!
> 
> Robin, you and your mom look so alike!
> 
> Katie, you're so pretty! I love your hair.
> 
> 
> you're beautiful Kels! :]
> 
> I took this the other day. I like it, 'cause it looks like I'm laughing.


fb defaulllllllllllllt!


MickeyisBeast said:


> Christmas Eve Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Pics



i love your aeropostale shirt! 

whyyyyyy does everyone have to be so pretty!

i will post a picture soon. no ideas where my camera is. atm, only ellie and elin know what i look like, because i have them on fb xD


----------



## princesskelz

WDWtraveler27 said:


> me showing my face:




i had a friend who was friends with Donold and she was only 4"8 
very cute btw LE


----------



## cindys_castle2011

I'm in the back, for anyone who doesn't know what I look like. lol





right side 










I look innocent.... that's about the ONLY time I will look like that.










I love my Saints!!


----------



## Sports Blondie

Just some raondom pictures from this year
the first one is the most recent




cute dress from forever 21




Competitive Cheer banquet dress




best frandd




Love them ♥




My friend Rickyyy




My beast runnerss


----------



## WDWtraveler27

princesskelz said:


> i had a friend who was friends with Donold and she was only 4"8
> very cute btw LE


woah! now im 6"1 so im must be huge next to donald! haha thanks!


----------



## imabrat

CrazySteph said:


> Youre so pretty lol I love your look! (thats a nice dorm room lol)
> 
> 
> Gorgeous photos!!! your from the midwest aren't you? I spy a Notre Dame AND a Purdue shirt! lol Im like 15 minutes away form Notre Dame!! and I got into Purdue!!  *GO IRISH!!!!*



WOOT WOOT!
Everyone's gorgeous!! Katie, I love that photo of you at the dinner with the curly hair and blue dress. Love the hair and the dress.


----------



## shelbys mommy

my little family!
hubby: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



our 9 yr old prince: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



our 7 yr old prince: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



our little


----------



## DramaQueen

OKAY sorry but this would be the longest post if i quoted everyone so ere i go;

Paula; IN LOVE WITH THAT RING!!!! you look gorg. as always my dear! 

xomagicofdisneyox; you're SO pretty!! LOVE your hair! looks like you had so much fun in WDW! looks chilly out though!! 

Robin; you & your mommy look so similar! you are so so pretty!!

Katie; LOVE YOUR HAIR IN THE PIC FROM YOUR FORMAL! it looks so fantastic!!! you are so dang gorgeous!!

Kelsey; you are super pretty gurl!! love that necklace!!!!

Julie; LOVED looking @ your pics on FB! You guys are SO cute! That'll be Derek & I in April!!!! looks like you had so much fun! I'd love to hear more about your trip!! 

Wanda; Love that crown!! SO CUTE!

LE; cute pic! i can't believe you're 6'1"!! I thought that Donald was a midget or something and that you were like 5'9"-ish. You're SO TALL!!! 

Sara; You're too cute! Really pretty xmas eve dress 

Kelsey; you're so cute! love all your pics looks like you were having so much fun with your friends! I especially love that last pic!!

Sports Blondie; (sorry idk your name!) but you're soooo pretty!! really love your pics! I love your hair with the curls on the bottom I was mine would do that!! And I'm in LOVE with that second dress!!!

Shelbys mommy; WOW! you are gorgeous!!!!! beautiful eyes! What a cute family too, your little baby is adorable!


i pretty much can't get over how insanely good looking you Disers are!! 


this is me;





im the one without glasses (the one with the big ol' head)





we wear out suuuunglasses at night 





hitchin a ride in a shopping cart


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Caitlin! My word you are so so gorgeous!


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> woah! now im 6"1 so im must be huge next to donald! haha thanks!



i totally didn't know you were that tall! hahaa


----------



## JulielovesDisney

DramaQueen said:


> OKAY sorry but this would be the longest post if i quoted everyone so ere i go;
> 
> Paula; IN LOVE WITH THAT RING!!!! you look gorg. as always my dear!
> 
> xomagicofdisneyox; you're SO pretty!! LOVE your hair! looks like you had so much fun in WDW! looks chilly out though!!
> 
> Robin; you & your mommy look so similar! you are so so pretty!!
> 
> Katie; LOVE YOUR HAIR IN THE PIC FROM YOUR FORMAL! it looks so fantastic!!! you are so dang gorgeous!!
> 
> Kelsey; you are super pretty gurl!! love that necklace!!!!
> 
> *Julie; LOVED looking @ your pics on FB! You guys are SO cute! That'll be Derek & I in April!!!! looks like you had so much fun! I'd love to hear more about your trip!! *
> 
> Wanda; Love that crown!! SO CUTE!
> 
> LE; cute pic! i can't believe you're 6'1"!! I thought that Donald was a midget or something and that you were like 5'9"-ish. You're SO TALL!!!
> 
> Sara; You're too cute! Really pretty xmas eve dress
> 
> Kelsey; you're so cute! love all your pics looks like you were having so much fun with your friends! I especially love that last pic!!
> 
> Sports Blondie; (sorry idk your name!) but you're soooo pretty!! really love your pics! I love your hair with the curls on the bottom I was mine would do that!! And I'm in LOVE with that second dress!!!
> 
> Shelbys mommy; WOW! you are gorgeous!!!!! beautiful eyes! What a cute family too, your little baby is adorable!
> 
> 
> i pretty much can't get over how insanely good looking you Disers are!!
> 
> 
> this is me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the one without glasses (the one with the big ol' head)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wear out suuuunglasses at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitchin a ride in a shopping cart



I heard you and Derek were going!!! I'm so happy for you! Finally you two are going!!!   
It's soooooooooo much fun going down there with your BF!! You two will have the time of your life!!!!!!
And BTW..you're gorgeous!!


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

i dyed my hair


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DramaQueen said:


> *Sara; You're too cute! Really pretty xmas eve dress *
> this is me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the one without glasses (the one with the big ol' head)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wear out suuuunglasses at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitchin a ride in a shopping cart



Thanks Caitlin
Your eyes are sooo pretty!


----------



## LuvLeroy

Thats just me!!!


----------



## Cassidy

my phone made my face look orange.


----------



## shelbys mommy

DramaQueen said:


> Shelbys mommy; WOW! you are gorgeous!!!!! beautiful eyes! What a cute family too, your little baby is adorable!
> 
> 
> i pretty much can't get over how insanely good looking you Disers are!!
> 
> 
> this is me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im the one without glasses (the one with the big ol' head)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wear out suuuunglasses at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitchin a ride in a shopping cart



awww thank you so much!!! you are so pretty!!!!


----------



## MusicalDisneyDreams

mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> i dyed my hair



Awesome. It looks good. 

I could never pull off dyed hair... but I like my real hair so it's all good.


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

MusicalDisneyDreams said:


> Awesome. It looks good.
> 
> I could never pull off dyed hair... but I like my real hair so it's all good.



thanks!!


----------



## CrazySteph

I decided to repost this! 
Heres with Rachel (minniemouse440044) me and Tom (KidGoofy)


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> I decided to repost this!
> Heres with Rachel (minniemouse440044) me and Tom (KidGoofy)



AWH! i miss this!

that was so fun, for the like 10 minutes we hung out for!

i need to see you, SOON!


----------



## KidGoofy

I like this pic for some reason...its the most recent​


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> I like this pic for some reason...its the most recent​



Look at that hottie


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> Look at that hottie


yeah next week when the Jets win...i'll be the ugliest kid in america...lol


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Ohhh Tom, look at that sexy mannnn!


----------



## life of the party

kelsi, you are SO cute! i love your hair! the blue bow next to your black hair looks so good. you remind me of snow white 

sports blondie (sorry i don't know your name), loveee the first dress! and i'm so jealous of your hair! its so long & pretty!

shelbys mommy (sorry i don't know your name either), you have such a cute little family  and your really pretty!

caitlin, beautiful as always! you always have so much fun! p.s. i now have the urge to take a ride in a shopping cart xD!


mikey, your hair looks good  did you get it cut too? 

cassidy, pretty! as usual  hahaha.

steph, AAH! i'm SO jealous! wish i could meet you guysssss! oh and i'm diggin' rach's burn & bathing suit lines xD ahahaaha !

tom, whats cooking good looking? but, your looking the wrong way.. hahaha.


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> kelsi, you are SO cute! i love your hair! the blue bow next to your black hair looks so good. you remind me of snow white
> 
> sports blondie (sorry i don't know your name), loveee the first dress! and i'm so jealous of your hair! its so long & pretty!
> 
> shelbys mommy (sorry i don't know your name either), you have such a cute little family  and your really pretty!
> 
> caitlin, beautiful as always! you always have so much fun! p.s. i now have the urge to take a ride in a shopping cart xD!
> 
> 
> mikey, your hair looks good  did you get it cut too?
> 
> cassidy, pretty! as usual  hahaha.
> 
> steph, AAH! i'm SO jealous! wish i could meet you guysssss! *oh and i'm diggin' rach's burn & bathing suit lines xD ahahaaha !*
> tom, whats cooking good looking? but, your looking the wrong way.. hahaha.



**** brat


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Ohhh Tom, look at that sexy mannnn!



Thanks...lol



life of the party said:


> kelsi, you are SO cute! i love your hair! the blue bow next to your black hair looks so good. you remind me of snow white
> 
> sports blondie (sorry i don't know your name), loveee the first dress! and i'm so jealous of your hair! its so long & pretty!
> 
> shelbys mommy (sorry i don't know your name either), you have such a cute little family  and your really pretty!
> 
> caitlin, beautiful as always! you always have so much fun! p.s. i now have the urge to take a ride in a shopping cart xD!
> 
> 
> mikey, your hair looks good  did you get it cut too?
> 
> cassidy, pretty! as usual  hahaha.
> 
> steph, AAH! i'm SO jealous! wish i could meet you guysssss! oh and i'm diggin' rach's burn & bathing suit lines xD ahahaaha !
> 
> tom, whats cooking good looking? but, your looking the wrong way.. hahaha.



wrong way?


----------



## Sports Blondie

DramaQueen said:


> Sports Blondie; (sorry idk your name!) but you're soooo pretty!! really love your pics! I love your hair with the curls on the bottom I was mine would do that!! And I'm in LOVE with that second dress!!!


 my name is Sara
aweee thankss! 
hahaha they held for about an hour and then my hair fell back to staright, i made sure to get all my pictures before it fell that night.
thankss it's my dress for competitive cheer banquet!


----------



## shelbys mommy

life of the party said:


> shelbys mommy (sorry i don't know your name either), you have such a cute little family  and your really pretty!



My name is Joni, thank you!!!!


----------



## Sports Blondie

life of the party said:


> sports blondie (sorry i don't know your name), loveee the first dress! and i'm so jealous of your hair! its so long & pretty!


My name is sara:]
me too but i didn't buy it because i have no where to wear it to. hahaha
awh thanks, sometimes it's a pain to deal with though.
and it is pretty much staight as a board. curls will hold for like 30 minutes to an hour and then they fall:[ it's pretty upsetting.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Sports Blondie said:


> My name is sara:]


Awh, we have the same name


----------



## hkrox

shelbys mommy said:


> my little family!
> hubby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our 9 yr old prince:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our 7 yr old prince:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our little


Omg you are so gorgeous. You are so pretty. And you're family is so cute too!


----------



## shelbys mommy

hkrox said:


> Omg you are so gorgeous. You are so pretty. And you're family is so cute too!



awww thank you so much!!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

shelbys mommy said:


> awww thank you so much!!!



just wondering, are you a teen?


----------



## shelbys mommy

No I am not a teen, wish I was back in my teens at times though!


----------



## minniemouse440044

shelbys mommy said:


> No I am not a teen, wish I was back in my teens at times though!



...interesting...


----------



## shelbys mommy

minniemouse440044 said:


> ...interesting...



When I posted I didn't notice that it was under Teen Disney


----------



## minniemouse440044

shelbys mommy said:


> When I posted I didn't notice that it was under Teen Disney



no its all good. 
i was just curious


----------



## jobrosx0disney

everyones so pretty/handsome 
so last night i went to teen night at a club near me for my friends birthday and snooki from jersey shore was there!! but i didnt get to meet her because there was so many people and i didnt feel like waiting lol but here a picture of me before i went


----------



## DramaQueen

jobrosx0disney said:


> everyones so pretty/handsome
> so last night i went to teen night at a club near me for my friends birthday and snooki from jersey shore was there!! but i didnt get to meet her because there was so many people and i didnt feel like waiting lol but here a picture of me before i went



OMG SNOOKI!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha looooove that girl!

you look gorgeous btw!!! hope you had fun!!

here's this dumb thing i made today;


----------



## PosessedEeyore

jobrosx0disney said:


> everyones so pretty/handsome
> so last night i went to teen night at a club near me for my friends birthday and snooki from jersey shore was there!! but i didnt get to meet her because there was so many people and i didnt feel like waiting lol but here a picture of me before i went



First off, you are soo soo pretty! 
and second OMG SNOOKIE <3
I would have waited LMFAO
I'm like addicted to Jersey Shore ;D


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

jobrosx0disney said:


> everyones so pretty/handsome
> so last night i went to teen night at a club near me for my friends birthday and snooki from jersey shore was there!! but i didnt get to meet her because there was so many people and i didnt feel like waiting lol but here a picture of me before i went



Was it at casey o' tooles?
and nice picture! you're pretty


----------



## Sports Blondie

MickeyisBeast said:


> Awh, we have the same name



hahah sweet
that's the best spelling too!


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

meeeeeee!.
i wasplaying around in gimp.


----------



## jobrosx0disney

haha thanks everyone! and no it was at the shy lounge


----------



## Pearls

jobrosx0disney said:


> everyones so pretty/handsome
> so last night i went to teen night at a club near me for my friends birthday and snooki from jersey shore was there!! but i didnt get to meet her because there was so many people and i didnt feel like waiting lol but here a picture of me before i went



LOL hahaha i totally would have waited to get a pic with snooki!!!! hahaha.
pretty pic btw! 



DramaQueen said:


> OMG SNOOKI!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha looooove that girl!
> 
> you look gorgeous btw!!! hope you had fun!!
> 
> here's this dumb thing i made today;



gorgeous lady, as always!



mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> meeeeeee!.
> i wasplaying around in gimp.



verver cute. 


i got my hair cut the other day, it feels soooo short now! they cut off like 5 inches because i'm horrible to my hair and it was all damaged   
i miss my long hair. OH WELL.  i got it colored, too, and at least that looks good!


----------



## DramaQueen

Pearls said:


> i got my hair cut the other day, it feels soooo short now! they cut off like 5 inches because i'm horrible to my hair and it was all damaged
> i miss my long hair. OH WELL.  i got it colored, too, and at least that looks good!



i think it looks rly good!!! i know how you feel though, i only get my hair cut once a yr and that's cuz i always wind up HATING it after.
you look like a beauty though, and LOVE your earrings! i wish i could wear earrings like that but my stupid ears are stupid


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> i think it looks rly good!!! i know how you feel though, i only get my hair cut once a yr and that's cuz i always wind up HATING it after.
> you look like a beauty though, and LOVE your earrings! i wish i could wear earrings like that but my stupid ears are stupid



thanks, caitlin 
i think im just annoyed because i actually have to take time to style it now. long messy hair looks 'tousled', but shorter messy hair just looks like bedhead or something. haha, i don't know, i guess i'll get used to it. i hardly EVER go to the hair salon (i usually just trim it myself) so it just hasn't been this short in awhile, i guess.

& why can't you wear earrings like that?? you would rock them so hard!!


----------



## DramaQueen

Pearls said:


> thanks, caitlin
> i think im just annoyed because i actually have to take time to style it now. long messy hair looks 'tousled', but shorter messy hair just looks like bedhead or something. haha, i don't know, i guess i'll get used to it. i hardly EVER go to the hair salon (i usually just trim it myself) so it just hasn't been this short in awhile, i guess.
> 
> & why can't you wear earrings like that?? you would rock them so hard!!



i'm totally just being able to rock the tousled look after cutting my hair almost a YEAR ago!! it takes so long for me to be able to do different things with it so i know how ya feels!

i WISH i could wear dangly earrings and big huge earrings, but even if i just put in studs my ears get really hot and itchy and irritated, it's bceause i never wear them so my ears aren't used to it, i just have to try and stick it out but they always just bug me too much and i give up.


----------



## peter_pan_girl

Donald and I in Disney!


----------



## KidGoofy

peter_pan_girl said:


> Donald and I in disney!


Aren't you Steph's friend?


----------



## peter_pan_girl

Yea I'm steph's friend! and i'm sorry my first picture was so big! :S I didn't realize it would come out like that...


----------



## KidGoofy

peter_pan_girl said:


> Yea I'm steph's friend! and i'm sorry my first picture was so big! :S I didn't realize it would come out like that...


Oh well Im the kid she met in WDW...and the jerk who was supposed to do careerstart to but now Im going to college...but going to do College Program. My name is Tom, if she never told you


----------



## CrazySteph

peter_pan_girl said:


> Donald and I in Disney!



Woah! You're gorgeous Britt! I wonder what you look like in PERSON!!  



KidGoofy said:


> Oh well Im the kid she met in WDW...and the jerk who was supposed to do careerstart to but now Im going to college...but going to do College Program. My name is Tom, if she never told you



Yeah jerk! lol


----------



## Spongeblair

jobrosx0disney said:


> youre very pretty, i must say im very jealous
> 
> 
> 
> you have such a pretty smile! and i feel like i know the place that youre in in that last picture... not trying to sound like a creep though haha
> 
> 
> well heres me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is me and my best friend amanda



*DOO DA DOO IT'S ALL GOOD. SNAP!  I have that band too never taken it off since I bought it.*


----------



## peter_pan_girl

CrazySteph said:


> Woah! You're gorgeous Britt! I wonder what you look like in PERSON!!
> 
> lol not as good....


----------



## peter_pan_girl

KidGoofy said:


> Oh well Im the kid she met in WDW...and the jerk who was supposed to do careerstart to but now Im going to college...but going to do College Program. My name is Tom, if she never told you



yea she's told me about you!  but that stinks that you're not doing careerstart....but at least you're  doing the college program. any disney is better than none! lol


----------



## peter_pan_girl

KidGoofy said:


> Oh well Im the kid she met in WDW...and the jerk who was supposed to do careerstart to but now Im going to college...but going to do College Program. My name is Tom, if she never told you



Oh and it's nice to meet you! lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

some of my favorites









PIGGYS








geoffy weffy




and clay!


----------



## life of the party

hey rach
yourrrr beaauuutiifuullll


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> hey rach
> yourrrr beaauuutiifuullll



thanks bby


----------



## Spongeblair

DOO DA DOO!




*MILEYYYYYYYY *




*Miley's Autograph from my bff for my 18th bday *


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

my hair is all different lengths x_x


----------



## PigletGurl




----------



## jobrosx0disney

Spongeblair said:


> DOO DA DOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MILEYYYYYYYY *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Miley's Autograph from my bff for my 18th bday *



now i must say i dont like miley at all, but your pics are very cute 



PigletGurl said:


>



youre really pretty and i loveee the mike and sulley stuffed animals!



mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> my hair is all different lengths x_x



very cute 

well heres me


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Rachel, youuu iz smokin (;

Spongeblair.. idk your name? lol. nice pictures 

Wanda, so pretty.. like always!

Rebecca, gorgeous!! 

--------------------------------------------------





me at Disney, this past May.





me with some friends a couple weekends ago.





my mom's photography.





me and garrett in March..





-in May









-in August.


----------



## elysejesse

Buckle Up!


----------



## Keegro08

I've been gone for like a year now. But I am back if you remember m? Haha

Old picture







New ones


----------



## minniemouse440044

Keegro08 said:


> I've been gone for like a year now. But I am back if you remember m? Haha
> 
> Old picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New ones



i remember you

youre adorable!


----------



## Keegro08

minniemouse440044 said:


> i remember you
> 
> youre adorable!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Everyone is so pretty/handsome

Kelsi- you and your boyfriend are so cute together!

elysejesse- you are really pretty

Keegro08- very handsome lol


----------



## Spongeblair

PigletGurl said:


>



*Dawww cute *



jobrosx0disney said:


> now i must say i dont like miley at all, but your pics are very cute
> 
> 
> 
> youre really pretty and i loveee the mike and sulley stuffed animals!
> 
> 
> 
> very cute
> 
> well heres me




*:O but thanks and you're cute as.*



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Rachel, youuu iz smokin (;
> 
> Spongeblair.. idk your name? lol. nice pictures
> 
> Wanda, so pretty.. like always!
> 
> Rebecca, gorgeous!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------



*You are cute Kelsi, my name's Blair  *



elysejesse said:


> Buckle Up!


*Cayooott *


*Be safe, be well, eat lots of fruit and if a stranger has candy follow him because he probably knows where a whole load more is. *


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Spongeblair said:


> DOO DA DOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MILEYYYYYYYY *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Miley's Autograph from my bff for my 18th bday *



you have fit hair ;]



mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> my hair is all different lengths x_x



cute :]



PigletGurl said:


>



i want your hair!



jobrosx0disney said:


> now i must say i dont like miley at all, but your pics are very cute
> 
> 
> 
> youre really pretty and i loveee the mike and sulley stuffed animals!
> 
> 
> 
> very cute
> 
> well heres me



you're so pretty 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Rachel, youuu iz smokin (;
> 
> Spongeblair.. idk your name? lol. nice pictures
> 
> Wanda, so pretty.. like always!
> 
> Rebecca, gorgeous!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at Disney, this past May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me with some friends a couple weekends ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mom's photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and garrett in March..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -in August.



pretty :]



elysejesse said:


> Buckle Up!



cute =)



Keegro08 said:


> I've been gone for like a year now. But I am back if you remember m? Haha
> 
> Old picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New ones



i remember you
and you also have fit hair. xD


here's me 

i don't look very smiley here lol






in greece :]





i'm on the left


----------



## Sparx

matt and i went to the tennessee aquarium a few days ago, i took this while matt was driving.


----------



## life of the party

Keegro08 said:


> I've been gone for like a year now. But I am back if you remember m? Haha
> 
> Old picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New ones



i do remember you !
i am shocked that you have new pictures (; hahaha
the first one always makes me laugh .
your cuuutee 



Disney Princess Elli said:


> you have fit hair ;]
> 
> 
> 
> cute :]
> 
> 
> 
> i want your hair!
> 
> 
> 
> you're so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> pretty :]
> 
> 
> 
> cute =)
> 
> 
> 
> i remember you
> and you also have fit hair. xD
> 
> 
> here's me
> 
> i don't look very smiley here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in greece :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm on the left



OMG!
i am OBSESSED with greece. what part did you go to?
luckyluckylucky!





some of me 

the cozumel, mexico sun was burning our eyes !





me and the best friend 





uuhhhh WUT





cheesin'





me and my friend, giovanna, at my birthday party


----------



## life of the party

Sparx said:


> matt and i went to the tennessee aquarium a few days ago, i took this while matt was driving.



his eyes are *not* on the road  

(; haaha this is cute!


----------



## Sparx

life of the party said:


> his eyes are *not* on the road
> 
> (; haaha this is cute!



hahah, it was a LONG straight road and we were like the only people on it. it was such a boring drive.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

life of the party said:


> i do remember you !
> i am shocked that you have new pictures (; hahaha
> the first one always makes me laugh .
> your cuuutee
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!
> i am OBSESSED with greece. what part did you go to?
> luckyluckylucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of me
> 
> the cozumel, mexico sun was burning our eyes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and the best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uuhhhh WUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheesin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend, giovanna, at my birthday party



looks like your having oodles of fun in the first pic 
JK Katie, your hot! you'll be a **** one day!


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> *i do remember you !
> i am shocked that you have new pictures (; hahaha
> the first one always makes me laugh .
> your cuuutee *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of me
> 
> the cozumel, mexico sun was burning our eyes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and the best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uuhhhh WUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheesin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend, giovanna, at my birthday party





hoee, your cute


----------



## Keegro08

WDWtraveler27 said:


> looks like your having oodles of fun in the first pic
> JK Katie, your hot! you'll be a **** one day!



I like the black and white one. 
Mhmm your cute


----------



## minniemouse440044

CHEEESINN!


----------



## Keegro08

minniemouse440044 said:


> CHEEESINN!



Hey there cutiee


----------



## Keegro08

life of the party said:


> i do remember you !
> i am shocked that you have new pictures (; hahaha
> the first one always makes me laugh .
> your cuuutee
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!
> i am OBSESSED with greece. what part did you go to?
> luckyluckylucky!
> 
> I meant to quote this one :/
> 
> You look really good with blonde hair
> 
> 
> 
> some of me
> 
> the cozumel, mexico sun was burning our eyes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and the best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uuhhhh WUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheesin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend, giovanna, at my birthday party



I meant to quote this one :/

You look really good with blonde hair
Katie is your name right?


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> CHEEESINN!


hot dayyumm!!!! sexy batch!


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

i've been really into dark pink lately


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hot dayyumm!!!! sexy batch!



LUIS ENRIQUE, i bet your having seks dreams about me?!




Keegro08 said:


> Hey there cutiee



heheh thanks
my names rachel!



Keegro08 said:


> I meant to quote this one :/
> 
> You look really good with blonde hair
> Katie is your name right?



yes her name is katie, yes she is dead sexy


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> LUIS ENRIQUE, i think you are awesome and freakin amazing! I worship you!


why thank you! Very kind, I must say.






;D


----------



## Pearls

rachel, is that like a photo collage thing on your wall?  thats so cool! you have much more patience than me, ahah.

katie, i reallyreallyreally love your blond hair! you are gorg chica!!


& mikey, you are tots rocking the dark pink. 





making a face? hahah i dont know.


----------



## life of the party

minniemouse440044 said:


> CHEEESINN!


OMG i dont think i know you but your HAWT.
my name is katie, whats yours?!??!?!?!



Keegro08 said:


> I meant to quote this one :/
> 
> You look really good with blonde hair
> Katie is your name right?


haha thank you ! 
i'm surprised you remember me at all !
and yes  



mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> i've been really into dark pink lately



haha you are seriously adorable



Pearls said:


> rachel, is that like a photo collage thing on your wall?  thats so cool! you have much more patience than me, ahah.
> 
> katie, i reallyreallyreally love your blond hair! you are gorg chica!!
> 
> 
> & mikey, you are tots rocking the dark pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making a face? hahah i dont know.



thanks !
i loooove your eyes . and your pretty even when your making a face like that ! xD no faiirrr


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> OMG i dont think i know you but your HAWT.
> my name is katie, whats yours?!??!?!?!
> 
> 
> haha thank you !
> i'm surprised you remember me at all !
> and yes
> 
> 
> 
> haha you are seriously adorable
> 
> 
> 
> thanks !
> i loooove your eyes . and your pretty even when your making a face like that ! xD no faiirrr




hey katie, YU MAMMA LET CHU DATE!?



Pearls said:


> rachel, is that like a photo collage thing on your wall?  thats so cool! you have much more patience than me, ahah.
> 
> katie, i reallyreallyreally love your blond hair! you are gorg chica!!
> 
> 
> & mikey, you are tots rocking the dark pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making a face? hahah i dont know.



hehe yes paula it is!
and you are gorgeous gurrllll



WDWtraveler27 said:


> why thank you! Very kind, I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;D



way to change it punk..


----------



## Savikins

Very cute Paula, I like your shirt!

And Katie, Cozumel looks like it was pretty... and you're pretty too! =D

Me and my boyfriend Tony, taken yesterday:






He's a sweetie =]






And this is me later last night... I got bored and decided to play dress-up x]


----------



## CrazySteph

Sparx said:


> matt and i went to the tennessee aquarium a few days ago, i took this while matt was driving.


Aw! This is really cute!! I have you on facebook, and I'll go look at pictures of you and him. haha just cause you guys are that precious!! 


minniemouse440044 said:


> CHEEESINN!


VERY PRETTY RACHEL!!  

BUT!! 

ATTENTION: SHE LOOKS SUPER UBER GORGEOUS IN PERSON!!!!! 



Pearls said:


> rachel, is that like a photo collage thing on your wall?  thats so cool! you have much more patience than me, ahah.
> 
> katie, i reallyreallyreally love your blond hair! you are gorg chica!!
> 
> 
> & mikey, you are tots rocking the dark pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making a face? hahah i dont know.



Gosh damn! Everyone is so pretty!! Paula I really like this picture!! Your so beautiful! 



Savikins said:


> Very cute Paula, I like your shirt!
> 
> And Katie, Cozumel looks like it was pretty... and you're pretty too! =D
> 
> Me and my boyfriend Tony, taken yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a sweetie =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is me later last night... I got bored and decided to play dress-up x]



Seriously, Can we all stop being pretty? I'm not sure if I caught your name yet but your so pretty!!! 


Everyone!! KEEP THE PHOTOS COMING!!

BTW, katie! I was too lazy to go a page back but CUTE PHOTOS!!! I WORSHIP YOU STILL!!


----------



## DramaQueen

i'm too lazy to quote everyone soooo...

rachel -- you are srsly hot not even gonna lieeee!!!!!
katie -- totally love you as a blonde! looks gorgeous and you totally suit it (looks & personality wise )
shelby -- you & matt are adooooorableee to the max    
mikeandscooby -- i assume your name is mike? lol ur keeeyooot!
paula -- i LOVE YOUR BIG AUDREY HEPBURN EYES girl!! 
savi -- you & your BF are cuuuute ^_^ i love the 2nd pic of you two 


here's my friend mel & i ... i loove ghastly white next to her!!!!! 









i really need a tan lol


----------



## chloejonas2247

DramaQueen said:


> i'm too lazy to quote everyone soooo...
> 
> rachel -- you are srsly hot not even gonna lieeee!!!!!
> katie -- totally love you as a blonde! looks gorgeous and you totally suit it (looks & personality wise )
> shelby -- you & matt are adooooorableee to the max
> mikeandscooby -- i assume your name is mike? lol ur keeeyooot!
> paula -- i LOVE YOUR BIG AUDREY HEPBURN EYES girl!!
> savi -- you & your BF are cuuuute ^_^ i love the 2nd pic of you two
> 
> 
> here's my friend mel & i ... i loove ghastly white next to her!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really need a tan lol



i'm sooo jealous of you its not fair, and i was laughing at your last picture how your friends phone is hanging out of her shirt!!!

Paula, i can't even say it your BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> Aw! This is really cute!! I have you on facebook, and I'll go look at pictures of you and him. haha just cause you guys are that precious!!
> 
> VERY PRETTY RACHEL!!
> 
> BUT!!
> 
> ATTENTION: SHE LOOKS SUPER UBER GORGEOUS IN PERSON!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh damn! Everyone is so pretty!! Paula I really like this picture!! Your so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, Can we all stop being pretty? I'm not sure if I caught your name yet but your so pretty!!!
> 
> 
> Everyone!! KEEP THE PHOTOS COMING!!
> 
> BTW, katie! I was too lazy to go a page back but CUTE PHOTOS!!! I WORSHIP YOU STILL!!




THANKS STEPHY!
iloveyouu



DramaQueen said:


> i'm too lazy to quote everyone soooo...
> 
> rachel -- you are srsly hot not even gonna lieeee!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> here's my friend mel & i ... i loove ghastly white next to her!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really need a tan lol



thanks gurlll, and btdubs your gorgeous, and i love pale people!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> way to change it punk..



oh you know you wuv me!


----------



## Spongeblair

DramaQueen said:


> i'm too lazy to quote everyone soooo...
> 
> rachel -- you are srsly hot not even gonna lieeee!!!!!
> katie -- totally love you as a blonde! looks gorgeous and you totally suit it (looks & personality wise )
> shelby -- you & matt are adooooorableee to the max
> mikeandscooby -- i assume your name is mike? lol ur keeeyooot!
> paula -- i LOVE YOUR BIG AUDREY HEPBURN EYES girl!!
> savi -- you & your BF are cuuuute ^_^ i love the 2nd pic of you two
> 
> 
> here's my friend mel & i ... i loove ghastly white next to her!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really need a tan lol



*You are sooo pretty you don't need a tan. 

I love your twitter updates specially when you are feeling like P Diddy  

Blair*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Me




Happy Birthday to me (well... belated birthday)


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

You guys are all so gorgeous and handsome! I am totally jealous.

Here is me with my new copy of This Is It!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Rachel leanin' like a cholo


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Rachel leanin' like a cholo



HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


your an butt.










luis thinks im fugly


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

Pearls said:


> making a face? hahah i dont know.



your eyes are really pretty! i love how they're really bold; i don't know if i said that right.  



MickeyisBeast said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to me (well... belated birthday)



happy belated birthday! 



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> You guys are all so gorgeous and handsome! I am totally jealous.
> 
> Here is me with my new copy of This Is It!



sweeeetness 

____________








i cut my bangs.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> your an butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luis thinks im fugly


oh, we're playing like that then? 
here is rachel having a nervous breakdown and about to scratch her ermm womanly area





PWN'D!


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> oh, we're playing like that then?
> here is rachel having a nervous breakdown and about to scratch her ermm womanly area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWN'D!



GRRRR






BAHAHHA


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> GRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHHA







BOOM BAY-BAH


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> BOOM BAY-BAH



LUIS WHAT THE HELL THIS WAS NEVER TO BEEN SEEN!








BOOM TOASTED


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> LUIS WHAT THE HELL THIS WAS NEVER TO BEEN SEEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM TOASTED


wow. you failed. I WIN!


----------



## minniemouse440044

wdwtraveler27 said:


> wow. You failed. I win!



shut up luis. Youre so rude


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

minniemouse440044 said:


> shut up luis. Youre so rude


this is true.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> this is true.


  DDDDD:


----------



## minniemouse440044

mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


> this is true.



he really isnt rude.
hes just sassy


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> he really isnt rude.
> hes just sassy


go make me a sammich! xD


----------



## DramaQueen

Spongeblair said:


> *You are sooo pretty you don't need a tan.
> 
> I love your twitter updates specially when you are feeling like P Diddy
> 
> Blair*



OMG that is the best comment ever!! Hahahah Feeling like P Diddy  
love it!


Luis & Rachel how about you get a friggin room mmkay? 
LOL JK LAAAAAAV YOUUUUU!


----------



## minniemouse440044

DramaQueen said:


> OMG that is the best comment ever!! Hahahah Feeling like P Diddy
> love it!
> 
> 
> *Luis & Rachel how about you get a friggin room mmkay? *LOL JK LAAAAAAV YOUUUUU!



hahahha yu make it seem like were together....

BAHAHAHAHA
i love you caitlyn!


----------



## Tinkerbell63

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Here is me with my new copy of This Is It!





I got the DVD too! It's awesome!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Tinkerbell63 said:


> I got the DVD too! It's awesome!



I love it


----------



## DramaQueen




----------



## Pearls

LOL CAITLIN


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## minniemouse440044

DramaQueen said:


>



OMG LOVE IT! aha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Playin' in the snow


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

life of the party said:


> i do remember you !
> i am shocked that you have new pictures (; hahaha
> the first one always makes me laugh .
> your cuuutee
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG!
> i am OBSESSED with greece. what part did you go to?
> luckyluckylucky!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of me
> 
> the cozumel, mexico sun was burning our eyes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and the best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uuhhhh WUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheesin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friend, giovanna, at my birthday party



i went to this little island called thassos. it was epic :')



DramaQueen said:


>



hahah, epic xD



nerdylightbulb said:


>



i like that necklace. and glasses. i wish i suited glasses. D;



MickeyisBeast said:


> Playin' in the snow



pretty :]



ducky xD





urr yeah. this was at my friend's house in the summer haha.





also in the summer. i look extremely creepy here ahah xD


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Got my 3D glasses today for the Grammy's tonight!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Disney Princess Elli said:


> i went to this little island called thassos. it was epic :')
> 
> 
> 
> hahah, epic xD
> 
> 
> 
> i like that necklace. and glasses. i wish i suited glasses. D;
> 
> 
> 
> pretty :]
> 
> 
> 
> ducky xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urr yeah. this was at my friend's house in the summer haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also in the summer. i look extremely creepy here ahah xD



Thanks 

You're pretty.


----------



## minniemouse440044

FREAKING MASSIVE SNOW THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## PurpleDucky

i have homecoming pictures





= senior girls. all of them





i have friends





one of these things is not like the other...





i think i have chicken legs


----------



## WDWtraveler27

PurpleDucky said:


> i have homecoming pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = senior girls. all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i have chicken legs



very pretty!

btw, I'm pretty sure you have human legs


----------



## PurpleDucky

WDWtraveler27 said:


> very pretty!
> 
> btw, I'm pretty sure you have human legs



haha thank you
omg..you..haha.
let me rephrase, my legs are the same size as twigs


----------



## MickeyisBeast

PurpleDucky said:


> i have homecoming pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = senior girls. all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i have chicken legs



Very pretty


----------



## PurpleDucky

MickeyisBeast said:


> Very pretty



thaank youu


----------



## minniemouse440044

PurpleDucky said:


> i have homecoming pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = senior girls. all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i have chicken legs





very pretty dev


----------



## CrazySteph

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Got my 3D glasses today for the Grammy's tonight!



Really pretty! I saved my 3D glasses from Avatar! lol 



minniemouse440044 said:


> FREAKING MASSIVE SNOW THIS WEEKEND!



I love your Camera!! it takes such good photos!! You're so beautiful!! 



PurpleDucky said:


> i have homecoming pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = senior girls. all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i have chicken legs




Dev, your beautiful! YOu know what I miss? when You and I texted during this summer!! I miss you girlie!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> I love your Camera!! it takes such good photos!! You're so beautiful!!



thanks steph i remember when you asked to see it in disneyworld!
hahahaha


----------



## PurpleDucky

minniemouse440044 said:


> very pretty dev


thanks 


CrazySteph said:


> Really pretty! I saved my 3D glasses from Avatar! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Camera!! it takes such good photos!! You're so beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dev, your beautiful! YOu know what I miss? when You and I texted during this summer!! I miss you girlie!!



i tried texting you over winter break  no answer


----------



## CrazySteph

PurpleDucky said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> i tried texting you over winter break  no answer



Aw did you really? Don't feel bad! Theres another Dev that i know, but hes a guy.. and hes sooo creepy! I might sometimes think its him! lol


----------



## bellesBFF

i got a curler over the weekend, so this is is sunday (day after i got the curler)






and this is what i looked like going to school today. (febuary 1rst, new semester!!  )


----------



## Savikins

Thanks everyone!

And everybody's so pretty! I love your homecoming pics purpleducky =D


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Katie, odd lonely child we found on the street and me


----------



## WDWtraveler27

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Katie, odd lonely child we found on the street and me


I look like a creeper


----------



## nerdylightbulb

WDWtraveler27 said:


> I look like a creeper



My brother said "Mr. Saporta, you DO look like a creeper!" But I don't think you do xD


----------



## cindys_castle2011

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Got my 3D glasses today for the Grammy's tonight!



Ahw Robin, you are so pretty! 



minniemouse440044 said:


> FREAKING MASSIVE SNOW THIS WEEKEND!



*jealous. of the snow.. not you. just kidding  I wish I COULD look like you! 



PurpleDucky said:


> i have homecoming pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = senior girls. all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i have chicken legs



You're pretty! I love your dress.



bellesBFF said:


> i got a curler over the weekend, so this is is sunday (day after i got the curler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what i looked like going to school today. (febuary 1rst, new semester!!  )



Pretty pretty!! 


----------------

Some pictures from my weekend in New Orleans.


----------



## minniemouse440044

cindys_castle2011 said:


> *jealous. of the snow.. not you. just kidding  I wish I COULD look like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Some pictures from my weekend in New Orleans.



thanks gurll, but puhleasee! you are so gawgeous Xs 10


----------



## WDWtraveler27

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Some pictures from my weekend in New Orleans.



I am extremely jealous!


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> I am extremely jealous!



god luis, you scared me, i thought you were gonna post a pic of me in my shower cap hahahhahahha


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Everyone here is gorgeous, 





I'm on the right.





Best friends, lol.


----------



## DramaQueen

^^ you & your bff are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Thanks Caitlin,


----------



## baby<3

Hi Beautiful Teen Boarders.
You're all gorgeous, as usual 

I'm too lazy to reply to all your posts though. haha


----------



## jobrosx0disney

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Ahw Robin, you are so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> *jealous. of the snow.. not you. just kidding  I wish I COULD look like you!
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty! I love your dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty pretty!!
> 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Some pictures from my weekend in New Orleans.



wow new orleans looks so pretty! and that one picture of you is gorgeous!



Tinkerbell424 said:


> Everyone here is gorgeous,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best friends, lol.



really cute! 



PurpleDucky said:


> i have homecoming pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = senior girls. all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i have chicken legs



i LOVE your dress! very pretty.

so heres me


----------



## aarxbear

heres a pic of me 




and i think i already showed you guys this one




another one


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

aarxbear said:


> heres a pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i think i already showed you guys this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one



I do remember you  Your so adorable! Welcome back! 

Me and my little brother a couple months ago:




My yucky senior picture from about 8 months ago....


----------



## aarxbear

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I do remember you  Your so adorable! Welcome back!
> 
> Me and my little brother a couple months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yucky senior picture from about 8 months ago....



haha thanks!
your hot!


----------



## DramaQueen

robin you're so pretty! your skin looks like freakin PORCELAIN!!! i am sooo soo jealous!!!!!



dis be me & my big face;


----------



## Spongeblair

DramaQueen said:


> robin you're so pretty! your skin looks like freakin PORCELAIN!!! i am sooo soo jealous!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> dis be me & my big face;



*Gorgeous as always.*

*[COLOR="RoyalBlue)"]I went out with my mates on wednesday night and we went to this club where they had a pool of jelly so me and my friend Hannah were straight in there : [/COLOR]*





*
I <3 My blazer.*


----------



## Spongeblair

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Everyone here is gorgeous,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best friends, lol.



*B-e-a-u-tiful.*



aarxbear said:


> heres a pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i think i already showed you guys this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one



*WOW, iWant your hair.*



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I do remember you  Your so adorable! Welcome back!
> 
> Me and my little brother a couple months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yucky senior picture from about 8 months ago....



*It's the opposite of yucky, you are gorgeous.*



PurpleDucky said:


> i have homecoming pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = senior girls. all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of these things is not like the other...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i have chicken legs



*[COLOR="RoyalBlue)"]Pretty as always psyeah[/COLOR]*.


----------



## m!ssemmx0

I need to post a picture ASAP, but I'm so unphotogenic.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

aarxbear said:


> heres a pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i think i already showed you guys this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one



hey, way to go disappearing for like 6 months. good job. ;D
and if you don't remember me I'll be sad :[
and your uber cute haha.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

aarxbear said:


> haha thanks!
> your hot!


Lol thanks, your super sexy yourself  


DramaQueen said:


> robin you're so pretty! your skin looks like freakin PORCELAIN!!! i am sooo soo jealous!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> dis be me & my big face;


Thank you! 
You are one to talk though, you are so beautiful!


Spongeblair said:


> *B-e-a-u-tiful.*
> 
> 
> 
> *WOW, iWant your hair.*
> 
> 
> 
> *It's the opposite of yucky, you are gorgeous.*
> 
> 
> 
> *[COLOR="RoyalBlue)"]Pretty as always psyeah[/COLOR]*.



Thank you!


----------



## princesskelz

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Ahw Robin, you are so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> *jealous. of the snow.. not you. just kidding  I wish I COULD look like you!
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty! I love your dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty pretty!!
> 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Some pictures from my weekend in New Orleans.


Beautiful Kelsi congrats on the Saints going to the super bowl! Hope they win!! 



Tinkerbell424 said:


> Everyone here is gorgeous,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best friends, lol.


so pretty!



jobrosx0disney said:


> wow new orleans looks so pretty! and that one picture of you is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE your dress! very pretty.
> 
> so heres me


pretty! 



aarxbear said:


> heres a pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i think i already showed you guys this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one



cute ^_^ i like your hair 



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I do remember you  Your so adorable! Welcome back!
> 
> Me and my little brother a couple months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My yucky senior picture from about 8 months ago....


beautiful Robin! 



DramaQueen said:


> robin you're so pretty! your skin looks like freakin PORCELAIN!!! i am sooo soo jealous!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> dis be me & my big face;


Beautiful Catlin! 



Spongeblair said:


> *Gorgeous as always.*
> 
> *[COLOR="RoyalBlue)"]I went out with my mates on wednesday night and we went to this club where they had a pool of jelly so me and my friend Hannah were straight in there : [/COLOR]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I <3 My blazer.*



very cute! ^_^





PEACE 





Not the best picture but its cute my dog was like "What are you doing?"


----------



## Tricycle

delete


----------



## Tricycle

delete


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

[/IMG]
^thats me on the right!^


----------



## aarxbear

PosessedEeyore said:


> hey, way to go disappearing for like 6 months. good job. ;D
> and if you don't remember me I'll be sad :[
> and your uber cute haha.


yeeeesss I rememeber you!!!! how have you been?


Spongeblair said:


> *B-e-a-u-tiful.*
> 
> 
> 
> *WOW, iWant your hair.*
> 
> 
> 
> *It's the opposite of yucky, you are gorgeous.*
> 
> 
> 
> *[COLOR="RoyalBlue)"]Pretty as always psyeah[/COLOR]*.


Nooooooooooooooooo! its mine!!! 


princesskelz said:


> Beautiful Kelsi congrats on the Saints going to the super bowl! Hope they win!!
> 
> 
> so pretty!
> 
> 
> pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> cute ^_^ i like your hair
> 
> 
> beautiful Robin!
> 
> 
> Beautiful Catlin!
> 
> 
> 
> very cute! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture but its cute my dog was like "What are you doing?"



thanks! your very prety!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

ETA- too Aarxbear - you are very very veryyyyy fine. haha 



DramaQueen said:


> dis be me & my big face;



Caitlin.. I don't think I'm jealous of anyone, as much as I am with you!



Spongeblair said:


> *[COLOR="RoyalBlue)"]I went out with my mates on wednesday night and we went to this club where they had a pool of jelly so me and my friend Hannah were straight in there : [/COLOR]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I <3 My blazer.*



oh boiiii. youz fine. 



princesskelz said:


> Beautiful Kelsi congrats on the Saints going to the super bowl! Hope they win!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture but its cute my dog was like "What are you doing?"



I have that kind of dog! But he's not groomed or anything so he doesn't look quite that nice. lol. You're beautiful! and thanks, I can't wait for the game!



Peacelovehappiness said:


> [/IMG]
> ^thats me on the right!^



You're picture never came up. But I'm sure it was pretty! lol.


----------



## aarxbear

cindys_castle2011 said:


> ETA- too Aarxbear - you are very very veryyyyy fine. haha
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin.. I don't think I'm jealous of anyone, as much as I am with you!
> 
> 
> 
> oh boiiii. youz fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I have that kind of dog! But he's not groomed or anything so he doesn't look quite that nice. lol. You're beautiful! and thanks, I can't wait for the game!
> 
> 
> 
> You're picture never came up. But I'm sure it was pretty! lol.



thanks haha my name is Aaron.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

aarxbear said:


> thanks haha my name is Aaron.



That _does_ make sense, from your sig! Well nice to meet you. I'm Kelsi


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *Gorgeous as always.*
> 
> *[COLOR="RoyalBlue)"]I went out with my mates on wednesday night and we went to this club where they had a pool of jelly so me and my friend Hannah were straight in there : [/COLOR]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I <3 My blazer.*


LOVE the blazer. And your cute.  (i've probably said that before though) haha xD


aarxbear said:


> heres a pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i think i already showed you guys this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one


I remember you! Your cute too.  and i love your hair!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

garrett<3 he just finished saying "gah, you're so weird!" 






when I had my long hair.. 





I'm second, beside the blonde.


----------



## telescope

my real unicorn<333


----------



## aarxbear

Princess victoria said:


> LOVE the blazer. And your cute.  (i've probably said that before though) haha xD
> 
> I remember you! Your cute too.  and i love your hair!


'

Thank you :]



cindys_castle2011 said:


> garrett<3 he just finished saying "gah, you're so weird!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I had my long hair..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm second, beside the blonde.



Your boyfriend is a lucky man ;D



telescope said:


> my real unicorn<333



I WANNA UNICORN!!


----------



## Pearls




----------



## aarxbear

Pearls said:


>



Your hot :]


----------



## Savikins

aarxbear said:


> heres a pic of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i think i already showed you guys this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one



Hmm, well aren't you cute! Gotta love the lip ring =D 

Took these Wednesday:






I don't know what made me scowl...






Fwoosh!


----------



## aarxbear

Savikins said:


> Hmm, well aren't you cute! Gotta love the lip ring =D
> 
> Took these Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what made me scowl...



Thank you :]

Your gorgeous and i like your dress


----------



## Savikins

aarxbear said:


> Thank you :]
> 
> Your gorgeous and i like your dress



Thanks! =]


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Savikins said:


> Hmm, well aren't you cute! Gotta love the lip ring =D
> 
> Took these Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what made me scowl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fwoosh!



You're so pretty
I love your dress


----------



## My Wild Love

Everyone is so pretty! 
So I suppose I should put a face to my name. Here is me on my way into the city. Haha my friends and I were seeing who could stand the longest without holding on.


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

HEYYY!
iM MEGAN




im on the right,in the hat.








^me && rachellllll^






bestfrienddd






theresssssssssssssss meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## DramaQueen

My Wild Love said:


> Everyone is so pretty!
> So I suppose I should put a face to my name. Here is me on my way into the city. Haha my friends and I were seeing who could stand the longest without holding on.


You are SO CUTE! don't think i've ever seen a pic of you before!! Really really cute miss!!! & I love doing that when I'm riding the metro haha 




Peacelovehappiness said:


> HEYYY!
> iM MEGAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im on the right,in the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^me && rachellllll^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bestfrienddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theresssssssssssssss meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



wow verrrrrrry pretty!!! i'm caitlin by the way!!  nice to meet ya
you look so cute in the 2nd pic with rachel!!


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl




----------



## minniemouse440044

Peacelovehappiness said:


> HEYYY!
> iM MEGAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im on the right,in the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^me && rachellllll^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bestfrienddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theresssssssssssssss meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



okay that picture with the car, i hate it. i look so nasty haha.

NO MAKE UP AND FREAKING BA SUNBURN THAT DAY, even though i get sunburn everytime im at your house.. but still I COULDNT MOVE THAT DAY.

>.<

but i guess were pretty hot meg


----------



## DramaQueen

GoofysOnlyGirl said:


>



LOVE YOU HAIR!!!

i'm trying to decide what to do with my facial hair...


----------



## minniemouse440044

DramaQueen said:


> LOVE YOU HAIR!!!
> 
> i'm trying to decide what to do with my facial hair...



caitlin...i love you!

your soo pretty


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

DramaQueen said:


> You are SO CUTE! don't think i've ever seen a pic of you before!! Really really cute miss!!! & I love doing that when I'm riding the metro haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow verrrrrrry pretty!!! i'm caitlin by the way!!  nice to meet ya
> you look so cute in the 2nd pic with rachel!!







thank youuu!
im megan, nice to meet youu!
dude,i LOVE your leodenardo dicaprio thing.
i LOVE himmmmmm[:


----------



## DramaQueen

Peacelovehappiness said:


> thank youuu!
> im megan, nice to meet youu!
> dude,i LOVE your leodenardo dicaprio thing.
> i LOVE himmmmmm[:



yeeeeeaw gurl leo is the greatest!!!


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

DramaQueen said:


> yeeeeeaw gurl leo is the greatest!!!



HES GORGEOUSSSS.
& wonderfullll!


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

minniemouse440044 said:


> okay that picture with the car, i hate it. I look so nasty haha.
> 
> No make up and freaking ba sunburn that day, even though i get sunburn everytime im at your house.. But still i couldnt move that day.
> 
> >.<
> 
> but i guess were pretty hot meg



pshhhh girlllll youknooww it!
Youzaaa hottaayy!
I luhh you bestfrand.


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

DramaQueen said:


> LOVE YOU HAIR!!!
> 
> i'm trying to decide what to do with my facial hair...



thanks


----------



## disney100666

I haven't posted some pictures in a LONG time so I thought it was time for an update. PS, my name is Bridget if you don't remember me didn't see my siggy.





I went ice skating last month and it didn't go well. So, I sat and took pictures of all my friends. They would periodically visit me. Obviously, I'm the one making the 'look' at the camera. 





This was last weekend. We had a 'girls night' and my friend that hosted has a sound board and 2 drum sets set up in her basement so we had fun.(the drum set I'm using is the electric drum set) Also, I cut like 5 inches off my hair.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> god luis, you scared me, i thought you were gonna post a pic of me in my shower cap hahahhahahha



hahahah I just noticed this


----------



## PigletGurl

Everyone looks real good!


----------



## minniemouse440044

wdwtraveler27 said:


> hahahah i just noticed this



****


----------



## cindys_castle2011

disney100666 said:


> I haven't posted some pictures in a LONG time so I thought it was time for an update. PS, my name is Bridget if you don't remember me didn't see my siggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went ice skating last month and it didn't go well. So, I sat and took pictures of all my friends. They would periodically visit me. Obviously, I'm the one making the 'look' at the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was last weekend. We had a 'girls night' and my friend that hosted has a sound board and 2 drum sets set up in her basement so we had fun.(the drum set I'm using is the electric drum set) Also, I cut like 5 inches off my hair.



Pretty 




PigletGurl said:


> Everyone looks real good!



Wanda, you're so pretty! 

Me and my friend went prom dress shopping today. I didn't really found any that caught my eye..














(i thought this one was too cute!)






webcam last night


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

yahhhheyyy soulja boy
haha this was a while ago!








gurrrr,we crazy.






hahahahahahha.besties





hahahahahah this makes me laughhhh.






^dass mee!^


----------



## minniemouse440044

Peacelovehappiness said:


> yahhhheyyy soulja boy
> haha this was a while ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gurrrr,we crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahha.besties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahah this makes me laughhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^dass mee!^



why must you embarrass me...


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> why must you embarrass me...



Lol! Megan and I are going to be good friends XD


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Lol! Megan and I are going to be good friends XD



LUIS! beeeeniceee


----------



## Spongeblair

*Aww stop picking on Rachy-poo. 

Blair*


----------



## Spongeblair

Peacelovehappiness said:


> yahhhheyyy soulja boy
> haha this was a while ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gurrrr,we crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahha.besties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahah this makes me laughhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^dass mee!^



*Wow, you look like this girl from my old school but you iz hotter *


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

fangs uppppp
'cause me and my besto are that cool. and we plan to do that on our school photo in a few weeks ;D
and i normally wear contacts but i've got my stupid glasses on here >.>


----------



## MickeyisBeast

disney100666 said:


> I haven't posted some pictures in a LONG time so I thought it was time for an update. PS, my name is Bridget if you don't remember me didn't see my siggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went ice skating last month and it didn't go well. So, I sat and took pictures of all my friends. They would periodically visit me. Obviously, I'm the one making the 'look' at the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was last weekend. We had a 'girls night' and my friend that hosted has a sound board and 2 drum sets set up in her basement so we had fun.(the drum set I'm using is the electric drum set) Also, I cut like 5 inches off my hair.



Pretty



PigletGurl said:


> Everyone looks real good!



I love your hair, so pretty



cindys_castle2011 said:


> Pretty
> 
> Me and my friend went prom dress shopping today. I didn't really found any that caught my eye..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i thought this one was too cute!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webcam last night



As pretty as always Kelsi



Peacelovehappiness said:


> yahhhheyyy soulja boy
> haha this was a while ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gurrrr,we crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahha.besties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahah this makes me laughhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^dass mee!^



Cute!



Disney Princess Elli said:


> fangs uppppp
> 'cause me and my besto are that cool. and we plan to do that on our school photo in a few weeks ;D
> and i normally wear contacts but i've got my stupid glasses on here >.>



I like your glasses and you're pretty


I was sick the other day... and I was bored. And my daddy got me a Saints hat So I had to take pics


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

MickeyisBeast said:


> Pretty
> 
> 
> 
> I love your hair, so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> As pretty as always Kelsi
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I like your glasses and you're pretty
> 
> 
> I was sick the other day... and I was bored. And my daddy got me a Saints hat So I had to take pics


thanks :]
and you're cute 
i'm thinking of dying my hair your colour 'cause my hair's this horibble brown/blonde mixture :/
you can't see on that picture 'cause it's dark but this is what my hair looks like. ignore my messed up face - i was all excited 'cause i was at a cobra concert xD


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Disney Princess Elli said:


> thanks :]
> and you're cute
> i'm thinking of dying my hair your colour 'cause my hair's this horibble brown/blonde mixture :/
> you can't see on that picture 'cause it's dark but this is what my hair looks like. ignore my messed up face - i was all excited 'cause i was at a cobra concert xD



Thanks
I think you should, you'd look even prettier with darker hair


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

MickeyisBeast said:


> Thanks
> I think you should, you'd look even prettier with darker hair


Hmm idk lol
I always get told I'd suit darker hair but I've never dyed my hair before so idk..


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

Spongeblair said:


> *Wow, you look like this girl from my old school but you iz hotter *



haha well,thanks..did she look like EXACTLY like me or what?


----------



## minniemouse440044

Spongeblair said:


> *Aww stop picking on Rachy-poo.
> 
> Blair*



i agree..
):


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> i agree..
> ):



Okey dokey. I'll make it up to you later rach.

PS- I typed all this in my intense typing mode ;D


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Okey dokey. I'll make it up to you later rach.
> 
> PS- I typed all this in my intense typing mode ;D



luis rachel told me about this intense typing mode..she also demonstrated it last night & it was awesome.


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Okey dokey. I'll make it up to you later rach.
> 
> PS- I typed all this in my intense typing mode ;D



uh i think oyu should make it up by oovooing with me whenever i want, because you make me laugh like a mofo. and i love it.




Peacelovehappiness said:


> luis rachel told me about this intense typing mode..she also demonstrated it last night & it was awesome.



i also demonstrated it for my whole family..


----------



## Spongeblair

Peacelovehappiness said:


> haha well,thanks..did she look like EXACTLY like me or what?



*Not exactly the same but similar nose eyes and hair.*



minniemouse440044 said:


> i agree..
> ):



*We're here for you.*


----------



## minniemouse440044

my life be like oooooo waaaaa, ooo waaa


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

minniemouse440044 said:


> my life be like oooooo waaaaa, ooo waaa



WOWW.
THAT SONG SOUNDS FAMILIARRR!

anyways,
youarefreakingGORGEOUS.


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

Spongeblair said:


> *Not exactly the same but similar nose eyes and hair.*
> 
> 
> 
> *We're here for you.*




cooool
ha i guess.
lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

Spongeblair said:


> *Not exactly the same but similar nose eyes and hair.*
> 
> 
> 
> *We're here for you.*




lawlz, thanks




Peacelovehappiness said:


> WOWW.
> THAT SONG SOUNDS FAMILIARRR!
> 
> anyways,
> youarefreakingGORGEOUS.



lAWlZ I KNOW, and thanks gurr


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl




----------



## cindys_castle2011

GoofysOnlyGirl said:


>



You're very pretty! 

Here's some of me and Garrett from tonight. During Superbowl halftime! BTW -my shirt says "BELIEVE DAT!" (;


















some from yesterday. my friend and I went looking at some dresses.


----------



## DramaQueen

cindys_castle2011 said:


> You're very pretty!
> 
> Here's some of me and Garrett from tonight. During Superbowl halftime! BTW -my shirt says "BELIEVE DAT!" (;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some from yesterday. my friend and I went looking at some dresses.



Those pics with Garrett are so cute!!!!! And that's a cute shirt too!!
Prom dress shopping is the best!! I hope you find a gorgeous one that you love!!!!!


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

cindys_castle2011 said:


> You're very pretty!
> 
> Here's some of me and Garrett from tonight. During Superbowl halftime! BTW -my shirt says "BELIEVE DAT!" (;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some from yesterday. my friend and I went looking at some dresses.



Thanks! 

You are as well, and you and your boyfriend are really cute together.


----------



## CrazySteph

GoofysOnlyGirl said:


>



I know i've told you this before but I love your look!! I wish I had your lips! lol So pretty!!


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

CrazySteph said:


> I know i've told you this before but I love your look!! I wish I had your lips! lol So pretty!!



Aww thanks so much. 
& I love your siggy, my bf calls me that all the time.

& today, its a no makeup kind of day.


----------



## DramaQueen

^^ dang girl i wish i looked that cute with no makeup on!!! you're gorgeous!


here are some pics from my disasterous saturday night! we were supposed to get a VIP booth at this club....long story short we paid $70 to get there and didn't get in...then we WALKED (in the freezing cold in skirts & high heels) to another club which we ALSO didn't get into so we then walked to boston pizza and had pizza!  It's a long story where pretty much everything that could go wrong, did go wrong, but we still had a good time!! 





gettin' ready...little did we know we were all dressed up with nowhere to go




we were so excited! waaah




my bf, derek & i 




my girls & i! 

aaaaand then we got rejected from 2 clubs so we......




came home and had a pj party lol


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

thanks!

That sucks about your night, at least you guys were cute 
& I love your hair btw, I wish my hair even tried to resemble a curl at times haha.


----------



## inlalaland

Everyone is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## chloejonas2247

Me!!! 






Me bowling with my family, looking like a idiot!!!






Me chillin in my rooom






Me at my ranch in the summer with my cousins. I'm the one with the white shirt and the purple necklace. 






Another oneeeee 






HA HA me on Halloween. We went to the mall and they were giving out
mustache tattoos so since I was a baseball player for Halloween I decided to put it on


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Thanks TOM and CAITLIN.

If anyone else thinks my picture with Garrett is offensive... I'll take it off... sorry if it is.... :/


----------



## KidGoofy

Thanks Kelsi


----------



## LondonUnderground

itttts...

MY SEXY AERO SHORTS! wooo!  xD


----------



## Spongeblair

DramaQueen said:


> ^^ dang girl i wish i looked that cute with no makeup on!!! you're gorgeous!
> 
> 
> here are some pics from my disasterous saturday night! we were supposed to get a VIP booth at this club....long story short we paid $70 to get there and didn't get in...then we WALKED (in the freezing cold in skirts & high heels) to another club which we ALSO didn't get into so we then walked to boston pizza and had pizza!  It's a long story where pretty much everything that could go wrong, did go wrong, but we still had a good time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gettin' ready...little did we know we were all dressed up with nowhere to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were so excited! waaah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bf, derek & i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girls & i!
> 
> aaaaand then we got rejected from 2 clubs so we......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came home and had a pj party lol



*omg you're sooo awesome I wanna come out with you haha  come to U.K you won't get rejected age limit is 18 here  *


----------



## LondonUnderground

Spongeblair said:


> *omg you're sooo awesome I wanna come out with you haha  come to U.K you won't get rejected age limit is 18 here  *


----------



## DramaQueen

Spongeblair said:


> *omg you're sooo awesome I wanna come out with you haha  come to U.K you won't get rejected age limit is 18 here  *



lol we didn't get rejected because we're too young! we got rejected because my BF was wearing nikes and they (For whatever stupid reason) wouldn't let him in without dress shoes on!!! and also on of my friends is from England and they wouldn't accept his ID!!!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

whoopwhoop. I'm coming Blair.. in a year and a half. haha.


----------



## -DisneyFreak-

Yes I know I'm nothing to look at but whatever.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

-DisneyFreak- said:


> Yes I know I'm nothing to look at but whatever.



You are gorgeous girl!


----------



## -DisneyFreak-

thanks


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Disney pics


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

Gettin' my disney on xD


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Ms.Squeakers said:


> Gettin' my disney on xD



I LOVE your hair!


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

nerdylightbulb said:


> I LOVE your hair!



Thanks!! x]
My brother always makes fun my hair! He calls it a "really really messed up mullet"


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Ms.Squeakers said:


> Thanks!! x]
> My brother always makes fun my hair! He calls it a "really really messed up mullet"



I like your hair too. Short hair for the win! XD


----------



## barfownz




----------



## minniemouse440044

barfownz said:


>



aye boy how you doin?!

(;


----------



## barfownz

yo yo


----------



## Pearls

Ms.Squeakers said:


> Gettin' my disney on xD



i don't think i've seen a picture of you before! gorgeous, lady!!
loving the ears, too!


----------



## Spongeblair

cindys_castle2011 said:


> whoopwhoop. I'm coming Blair.. in a year and a half. haha.



*Are you really coming? or jj? lol. If you are come to Scotland we have cooler peepz and better culture  LANDAN isn't all it's cracked up to be.*



DramaQueen said:


> lol we didn't get rejected because we're too young! we got rejected because my BF was wearing nikes and they (For whatever stupid reason) wouldn't let him in without dress shoes on!!! and also on of my friends is from England and they wouldn't accept his ID!!!



*Ohh ok, you're 21?? you and your friends look younger. Yup we have that problem sometimes too it has to be black shoes next time tell him to put black socks over his shoes till he gets in lol works everytime  I took an extra pair of black socks just so I could wear my favorite sneakers lol. Ohh dear did they say it was fake-alicious? *


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Spongeblair said:


> *Are you really coming? or jj? lol. If you are come to Scotland we have cooler peepz and better culture  LANDAN isn't all it's cracked up to be.*



I was just joking, but ya never know! lol. I definitely want to go to Scotland one day. It looks beautiful!!


----------



## Spongeblair

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I was just joking, but ya never know! lol. I definitely want to go to Scotland one day. It looks beautiful!!



*Haha we can do an exchange programme? lol yea I guess it could be beautigul if you see it once and not every day haha but it's mega cold 
*


----------



## Darkwing Duck

i havent been on here in months... heres a recent pic


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Darkwing Duck said:


> i havent been on here in months... heres a recent pic



Cute


----------



## KidGoofy

Me acting like an idiot as usual...lol


----------



## lpe_bratz

Best friend and I a few days ago. I'm on the rightt :]


----------



## KidGoofy

Me acting like an idiot as usual...lol


----------



## CrazySteph

KidGoofy said:


> Me acting like an idiot as usual...lol



What's new? You always act like an idiot lol haha LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## KidGoofy

CrazySteph said:


> What's new? You always act like an idiot lol haha LOOKING GOOD!!


OH BURN! that hurt on the inside a little


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

Darkwing Duck said:


> i havent been on here in months... heres a recent pic



cute


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

minniemouse440044 said:


> aye boy how you doin?!
> 
> (;



myyy thoughts exactly!


----------



## KidGoofy

Peacelovehappiness said:


> cute


lol...im pretty sure he is way too old for you now. sorry meg...lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

SEXUAL


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> SEXUAL


Rach! I don't think you are allowed to post such sexy and provocative pictures on here!!!!
Seeeexxxxyyyyy


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Rach! I don't think you are allowed to post such sexy and provocative pictures on here!!!!
> Seeeexxxxyyyyy



OOPSIES! i forgot this was a family forum!

sorry if my seciness has made anyone feel uncomfortable!!!


----------



## lpe_bratz

Shirt for state with Chris! (aka Chrissy Bear) 

Front;





Back;


----------



## Peacelovehappiness

minniemouse440044 said:


> sexual



i do believe i took everysingle one of these pictures
Wootwooot


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I love this shirt


----------



## StitchfansJr

Kacy looks pretty


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

StitchfansJr said:


> Kacy looks pretty



Thank you


----------



## StitchfansJr

You're welcome.


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Boooreed at home... 
Shield your eyes Dx


----------



## I Am What I Am

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Boooreed at home...
> Shield your eyes Dx




Girl, I don't know what you talkin bout. You're  so pretty!


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Dx
Right. That.

And just to shake things up, here's one from my British Virgin Islands trip with some kids from my boat: (I'm the one on the far right)


----------



## WDWtraveler27

AliceinHalloweentown said:
			
		

> Boooreed at home...
> Shield your eyes Dx



your not ugly! No eye shielding needed! 
Youre actually very pretty!


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

A very blurry shot of me as we cleaned up beaches (I apologize for my hair in any BVI pics, the only showers we had were in the ocean.. so yeah you try to look good after that):


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

I Am What I Am said:


> Girl, I don't know what you talkin bout. You're  so pretty!





WDWtraveler27 said:


> your not ugly! No eye shielding needed!
> Youre actually very pretty!




Thanks.

You guys are making me feel awkward,now


----------



## WDWtraveler27

AliceinHalloweentown said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> You guys are making me feel awkward,now


----------



## StitchfansJr

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Boooreed at home...
> Shield your eyes Dx



Your hair reminds me a lot of mine. xD


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Boooreed at home...
> Shield your eyes Dx



Shut up, you're pretty 



StitchfansJr said:


> Your hair reminds me a lot of mine. xD



Oh yeah. xD


This is me and a really nice piece of cake. xD


----------



## dancer4life22

i wish i could post pics but i dont have a photobucket! is there any other way? grrr actually... i have one but its awful!


----------



## m!ssemmx0

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Boooreed at home...
> Shield your eyes Dx



Aw, stop. You're so pretty, I mean it.


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Shut up, you're pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. xD
> 
> 
> This is me and a really nice piece of cake. xD



That cake _is_ really nice looking.
I love the thing in your hair.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Boooreed at home...
> Shield your eyes Dx
> 
> And just to shake things up, here's one from my British Virgin Islands trip with some kids from my boat: (I'm the one on the far right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very blurry shot of me as we cleaned up beaches (I apologize for my hair in any BVI pics, the only showers we had were in the ocean.. so yeah you try to look good after that):



*Very very* pretty girl, I don't know what you look at when you look in the mirror!!



Disney Princess Elli said:


> This is me and a really nice piece of cake. xD



Ohhhh, yummy <3 I have so many hair bows like that, they're my favorite. 
You're so pretty!!


Here's some of me and Garrett last night 
I  have a horrid cold.. thats why I prob look like crap. haha













^i sneezed right then. lol


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

StitchfansJr said:


> Your hair reminds me a lot of mine. xD




I really dig having short hair lately.
It used to be pretty long, and then I was like, screw it, I need a change.



Disney Princess Elli said:


> Shut up, you're pretty
> 
> 
> This is me and a really nice piece of cake. xD



Thanks.
okay how adorable are you?  That bow is awesome! (the cake is pretty sexy, too, just saying)



m!ssemmx0 said:


> Aw, stop. You're so pretty, I mean it.


Thank you



cindys_castle2011 said:


> *Very very* pretty girl, I don't know what you look at when you look in the mirror!!
> 
> 
> Here's some of me and Garrett last night
> I  have a horrid cold.. thats why I prob look like crap. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^i sneezed right then. lol



I definitely don't see what you guys see, especially not in photographs :/
But thank you :]

You and Garrett are so cute 
You guys are like the perfect couple!


----------



## CrazySteph

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Dx
> Right. That.
> 
> And just to shake things up, here's one from my British Virgin Islands trip with some kids from my boat: (I'm the one on the far right)



Ohmigosh!! I remember like a loooong time ago you said you didn't really have that much confidence in yourself and how you didn't like your look, but girl your gorgeous!! CUTE DRESS!! Your cute and petitie!! I love it! lol very pretty!



AliceinHalloweentown said:


> A very blurry shot of me as we cleaned up beaches (I apologize for my hair in any BVI pics, the only showers we had were in the ocean.. so yeah you try to look good after that):



I think I have that swimsuit!!  lol looks better on you though!! 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> *Very very* pretty girl, I don't know what you look at when you look in the mirror!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, yummy <3 I have so many hair bows like that, they're my favorite.
> You're so pretty!!
> 
> 
> Here's some of me and Garrett last night
> I  have a horrid cold.. thats why I prob look like crap. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^i sneezed right then. lol



Kelsi, I think that you and Garrett are the cutest thing around! I like when you post pictures of you guys! keep them coming!!


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

CrazySteph said:


> Ohmigosh!! I remember like a loooong time ago you said you didn't really have that much confidence in yourself and how you didn't like your look, but girl your gorgeous!! CUTE DRESS!! Your cute and petitie!! I love it! lol very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have that swimsuit!!  lol looks better on you though!!



Petite! 
Thank you, but I'm not haha, that's just what losing weight to look OK in a swimsuit for three weeks looks like! 
But thank yooouuu soo much you really made me smile!

Funny story about a different bikini I wore for that trip: Bikini _Guy_ on American Idol wore it


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Me being a dork


----------



## princesskelz

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> I love this shirt


you are uber cute! 



AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Boooreed at home...
> Shield your eyes Dx


awwwwwwh hush your beautiful! 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> *Very very* pretty girl, I don't know what you look at when you look in the mirror!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, yummy <3 I have so many hair bows like that, they're my favorite.
> You're so pretty!!
> 
> 
> Here's some of me and Garrett last night
> I  have a horrid cold.. thats why I prob look like crap. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^i sneezed right then. lol


adorable! 



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Me being a dork



beautiful Robin!


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## StitchfansJr

You're so pretty, Robin! 

I SEE COBRA STARSHIP LYRICS, KODY. DON'T HIDE IT. I SEE ITTTTTTTTTTTTT. O:


----------



## nerdylightbulb

StitchfansJr said:


> You're so pretty, Robin!
> 
> I SEE COBRA STARSHIP LYRICS, KODY. DON'T HIDE IT. I SEE ITTTTTTTTTTTTT. O:



Those are Family Force 5 lyrics. Link.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

princesskelz said:


> you are uber cute!
> 
> 
> awwwwwwh hush your beautiful!
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful Robin!



Thank you


----------



## life of the party

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Boooreed at home...
> Shield your eyes Dx



shield my eyes? are you crazy! 
your very pretty  and i love your shirt!



cindys_castle2011 said:


> *Very very* pretty girl, I don't know what you look at when you look in the mirror!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, yummy <3 I have so many hair bows like that, they're my favorite.
> You're so pretty!!
> 
> 
> Here's some of me and Garrett last night
> I  have a horrid cold.. thats why I prob look like crap. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^i sneezed right then. lol


aah!  i love you guys! your too cute together!


disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Me being a dork


really pretty!



nerdylightbulb said:


>


THAT IS SO COOL
where'd you get that dinoo ?!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

life of the party said:


> THAT IS SO COOL
> where'd you get that dinoo ?!



It's a hand puppet my brother got at an outlet that used to be in our town that sold old Disney stuff


----------



## life of the party

the best friend and i





me and sistuurrrr girl


----------



## KidGoofy

life of the party said:


> the best friend and i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and sistuurrrr girl


Two Katies are better than one...lol Just saying...lol


----------



## disneychick2721

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Me being a dork



ah i have the "I <3 MJ" braclet too!
haha.  
your super pretty btw!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

disneychick2721 said:


> ah i have the "I <3 MJ" braclet too!
> haha.
> your super pretty btw!



That's awesome :] I love him! I got it at Walmart 

And thank you


----------



## MickeyisBeast

cindys_castle2011 said:


> *Very very* pretty girl, I don't know what you look at when you look in the mirror!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh, yummy <3 I have so many hair bows like that, they're my favorite.
> You're so pretty!!
> 
> 
> Here's some of me and Garrett last night
> I  have a horrid cold.. thats why I prob look like crap. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^i sneezed right then. lol



You two are such a cute couple



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Me being a dork



Wow, your skin is so perfect!



nerdylightbulb said:


>



I. Love. The. Puppet. 



life of the party said:


> the best friend and i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and sistuurrrr girl



I love your hair, very pretty



minniemouse440044 said:


> SEXUAL



You're really pretty



AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Boooreed at home...
> Shield your eyes Dx



I have no idea what you're talking about, you're so pretty!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

m!ssemmx0 said:


> That cake _is_ really nice looking.
> I love the thing in your hair.



Haha, it was :]
And thanks. I love bows 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> *Very very* pretty girl, I don't know what you look at when you look in the mirror!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohhhh, yummy <3 I have so many hair bows like that, they're my favorite.
> You're so pretty!!*
> 
> 
> Here's some of me and Garrett last night
> I  have a horrid cold.. thats why I prob look like crap. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^i sneezed right then. lol



Me too :]
And thanks 
You're really pretty. And you look so cute with your boyfriend 



AliceinHalloweentown said:


> I really dig having short hair lately.
> It used to be pretty long, and then I was like, screw it, I need a change.
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks.
> okay how adorable are you?  That bow is awesome! (the cake is pretty sexy, too, just saying)*
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely don't see what you guys see, especially not in photographs :/
> But thank you :]
> 
> You and Garrett are so cute
> You guys are like the perfect couple!



Adorable?
Lol thanks :]
Yeah, I love bows 
And it was nice cake haha xD


----------



## TOT_Boy_

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Boooreed at home...
> Shield your eyes Dx



Now why exactly would i wanna sheild my eyes? =P


----------



## cindys_castle2011

^TOT person.... I'm loving that avatar! 


Fact: my butt looks bigger then it really is..






Fact: My hair and makeup was doing amazingly well that day!(;





Fact: His name is Oscar. 





Fact: He was saying, "I swear, you're not right in the head babykins" 
Fact #2: He knows I hate it when he uses those stupid pet names..
Fact #3: That's the ONLY reason he says them.......


----------



## StitchfansJr




----------



## VolleyballQt07

I haven't done this in a while;; Here goes nothing. . . . . . 





That's me--servinggg 





My boyfriend && I before prom last year..

--Sorry about the size. &&they aren't really face shots but they're of me..so they'll do


----------



## TOT_Boy_

cindys_castle2011 said:


> ^TOT person.... I'm loving that avatar!
> 
> 
> Fact: my butt looks bigger then it really is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact: My hair and makeup was doing amazingly well that day!(;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact: His name is Oscar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact: He was saying, "I swear, you're not right in the head babykins"
> Fact #2: He knows I hate it when he uses those stupid pet names..
> Fact #3: That's the ONLY reason he says them.......



Haha thank you =) and the names adam btw.
And wow u are cute btw =P


----------



## cindys_castle2011

TOT_Boy_ said:


> Haha thank you =) and the names adam btw.
> And wow u are cute btw =P



Nice to meet you Adam, I'm Kelsi 
And thanks dear!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Kelsi, Brit, Alli.....







You all are so very pretty!
I wish I could take pictures like a supermodel,
every time!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Gotta find the right picture to post of the ones I took....















Tonight...


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Oh no I forgot Alice in Halloweentown, I have never seen a picture of you before!

You are so pretty :]


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

you guys all look sooo pretty(and handsome)..


----------



## Piranhas

Oh, well you 'guys' are pretty, but why on earth would you show your face to all of a website? Really?


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Piranhas said:


> Oh, well you 'guys' are pretty, but why on earth would you show your face to all of a website? Really?



What about your avatar?

Isn't showing your face to a whole website?

We are friends here on the TB, sometimes we like knowing what each other look like.. there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I don't care if TBers know what I look like. I have like 25ish of you guys on facebook xD
But I take my picture down after a while 'cause you never know what randomers are creeping on the DIS


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Disney Princess Elli said:


> I don't care if TBers know what I look like. I have like 25ish of you guys on facebook xD
> But I take my picture down after a while 'cause you never know what randomers are creeping on the DIS



Makes sense.

I don't have a FB but I also don't really care who looks at the photos.

I'm not going to go around posting every detail of my next trip though, so I guess I'm paranoid in other ways 

(It's more of the DISboards adults that do the above, I'm just using it as a reference)


----------



## Piranhas

Hun, chilllll, no need to be nasty, I'm just saying, you don't know what kind of creepers are creeping at these threads. I mean an avatar is different. Here: they can copy and pasttttte. Kbbyyye.


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Piranhas said:


> Hun, chilllll, no need to be nasty, I'm just saying, you don't know what kind of creepers are creeping at these threads. I mean an avatar is different. Here: they can copy and pasttttte. Kbbyyye.



Don't call me "hun" and don't tell me to "chilllll" you're the one who was nasty on the thread first. The "really?" at the end of your previous post indicated sarcasm and disdain.

(You can get the source code for a picture from an avatar, too)

Example:


----------



## Piranhas

LALALA


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Don't call me "hun" and don't tell me to "chilllll" you're the one who was nasty on the thread first. The "really?" at the end of your previous post indicated sarcasm and disdain.
> 
> (You can get the source code for a picture from an avatar, too)
> 
> Example:


LOL, pwned.


----------



## Piranhas

It's a Disney website, some of the poses, shouldn't be shown. That's my OPINION, so don't comment it, if you have nothing nice to saaaay.


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Piranhas said:


> It's a Disney website, some of the poses, shouldn't be shown. That's my OPINION, so don't comment it, if you have nothing nice to saaaay.



At the very least, practice what you preach.

Don't make rude comments if you can't handle people disagreeing with you.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Gotta find the right picture to post of the ones I took....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight...


Your eyes are such a nice colour, Robin 
I always wanted green eyes xD


----------



## Piranhas

Rude comments? It's my OPINION you can disagree with me all you please, I just show my thoughts.


----------



## princesskelz

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Gotta find the right picture to post of the ones I took....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight...



YOU IZ BEAUTIFUL ROBIN!!!! 





ME = idiot xD





NORMAL!


----------



## life of the party

Piranhas said:


> Rude comments? It's my OPINION you can disagree with me all you please, I just show my thoughts.



seriously? why do you have to be such a turd?

your not making any friends by talking like this.


----------



## princesskelz

life of the party said:


> seriously? *why do you have to be such a turd?*
> 
> your not making any friends by talking like this.




sorry i just think THAT is funny. Someone being a turd 
okay my immaturity stops NOW


----------



## DramaQueen

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Gotta find the right picture to post of the ones I took....



oh sheesh loueesh you are a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
those eyes!! 




princesskelz said:


> YOU IZ BEAUTIFUL ROBIN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME = idiot xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAL!



1st pic = adorable + yay relay for life! i have like 5 of those shirts! haha
2nd pic = gorgeous!!!

mee;





das me & my girlfraaandz 


and idk why i'm posting this but this is the very first pic im tagged in on FB;




my BF & i 4 flippin' yrs ago!!


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

life of the party said:


> seriously? why do you have to be such a turd?
> 
> your not making any friends by talking like this.



haha thats funny!


----------



## StitchfansJr

Robin, your eyes are so freaking pretty! You have a nice hair color, too.


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

StitchfansJr said:


> Robin, your eyes are so freaking pretty! You have a nice hair color, too.



I agree!

Robin- your eyes really are stunning!


----------



## mebbradley

A photo of me, on the beach near where I live. 





and then me again at my college's winter formal:


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

DramaQueen said:


> oh sheesh loueesh you are a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> those eyes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st pic = adorable + yay relay for life! i have like 5 of those shirts! haha
> 2nd pic = gorgeous!!!
> 
> mee;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> das me & my girlfraaandz
> 
> 
> and idk why i'm posting this but this is the very first pic im tagged in on FB;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my BF & i 4 flippin' yrs ago!!



You are so pretty 
& you and your bf are so cute together.


----------



## TOT_Boy_

cindys_castle2011 said:


> Nice to meet you Adam, I'm Kelsi
> And thanks dear!



Well ofcourse =)
And nice to meet you too kelsi


----------



## Piranhas

Robin, youur so prettyy


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

mebbradley said:


> A photo of me, on the beach near where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then me again at my college's winter formal:



mebbbradley ur sooo pretty!


----------



## KidGoofy

mebbradley said:


> A photo of me, on the beach near where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then me again at my college's winter formal:


Cute...and WDWCP Spring '11 hopeful...me too...lol I cant wait

and the 2nd picture remindes me of another DISer named Julie...lol


----------



## Piranhas

mebbradley said:


> A photo of me, on the beach near where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then me again at my college's winter formal:



Youuur reallly pretty mebbradley!


----------



## minniemouse440044

aliceinhalloweentown said:


> don't call me "hun" and don't tell me to "chilllll" you're the one who was nasty on the thread first. The "really?" at the end of your previous post indicated sarcasm and disdain.
> 
> (you can get the source code for a picture from an avatar, too)
> 
> example:



boom  roasted


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

DramaQueen said:


> oh sheesh loueesh you are a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> those eyes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st pic = adorable + yay relay for life! i have like 5 of those shirts! haha
> 2nd pic = gorgeous!!!
> 
> mee;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> das me & my girlfraaandz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and idk why i'm posting this but this is the very first pic im tagged in on FB;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my BF & i 4 flippin' yrs ago!!





ur bf and u r soo cute 2gether! and as always u r sooo pretty!


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Piranhas said:


> It's a Disney website, some of the poses, shouldn't be shown. That's my OPINION, so don't comment it, if you have nothing nice to saaaay.



We have moderators for that. They'd tell us if our pictures are "inappropriate". 

kthxbi 

______________

Me & my love 





Thanksgiving Day at my grandparents! <3


----------



## andy.b

Wazzzaaaaa. I haven't been on in a while, so I thought I'd check in.  These are from last week.


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

cindys_castle2011 said:


> We have moderators for that. They'd tell us if our pictures are "inappropriate".
> 
> kthxbi
> 
> ______________
> 
> Me & my love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving Day at my grandparents! <3



aaaww u and ur bf are so cute, and u look wicked pretty in next pic!!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

princesskelz said:


> YOU IZ BEAUTIFUL ROBIN!!!!





DramaQueen said:


> oh sheesh loueesh you are a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> those eyes!!





StitchfansJr said:


> Robin, your eyes are so freaking pretty! You have a nice hair color, too.





AliceinHalloweentown said:


> I agree!
> 
> Robin- your eyes really are stunning!





Piranhas said:


> Robin, youur so prettyy





Disney Princess Elli said:


> Your eyes are such a nice colour, Robin
> I always wanted green eyes xD



Thank you so much you guys  You make me feel beautiful <3


You all are the most amazingly pretty girls I have ever seen 

And you guys are so handsome!


----------



## CrazySteph

andy.b said:


> Wazzzaaaaa. I haven't been on in a while, so I thought I'd check in.  These are from last week.



I LOVE Disney Photos! Wow! I haven't seen the Space Mountain's new ride photo. Where is it? I have to prepare! lol 

awww the characters from 'Up'. That's precious! lol 

Your really cute! and super cute photos!


----------



## Keegro08

Piranhas said:


> Oh, well you 'guys' are pretty, but why on earth would you show your face to all of a website? Really?



Ay yo can you fist pump like a champion?

Not you can't so you can leave.


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

andy.b said:


> Wazzzaaaaa. I haven't been on in a while, so I thought I'd check in.  These are from last week.



great pictures, and you and the UP characters look soo cute!
Space Mtn looks fun, ill have to try it when i go next weeek


----------



## princesskelz

andy.b said:


> Wazzzaaaaa. I haven't been on in a while, so I thought I'd check in.  These are from last week.



omg are you already doing the DCP?? 
How do you like it?


----------



## hackettdude

Taken in december 09


----------



## Pearls

i met steve madden today  he was in nordstroms! lololol

he was kinda rude, tho, he didn't even say hi. :|
oh well, i got a free tote and tee from it.


----------



## laurenluvsdisney

sorry its ginormous!!!!


----------



## My Wild Love

Pearls said:


> i met steve madden today  he was in nordstroms! lololol
> 
> he was kinda rude, tho, he didn't even say hi. :|
> oh well, i got a free tote and tee from it.



D'awwww you're so pretty! I didn't know Steve Madden was a real person haha. Totally lame that he was rude though.


----------



## KidGoofy

Pearls said:


> i met steve madden today  he was in nordstroms! lololol
> 
> he was kinda rude, tho, he didn't even say hi. :|
> oh well, i got a free tote and tee from it.


Who is he? The only famous Madden I know of is John Madden.


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

KidGoofy said:


> Who is he? The only famous Madden I know of is John Madden.



He designs shoes and handbags and various other things:
http://www.stevemadden.com/


----------



## PigletGurl

Valentines Day



Maggie Moo's


----------



## cindys_castle2011

last night.. it was a VERY long day. We spent all day at the ball fields for his baseball games. the sun got to us. lol


----------



## CrazySteph

PigletGurl said:


> Valentines Day
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie Moo's



Awww Really cute pictures!! I like couple pics!! 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> last night.. it was a VERY long day. We spent all day at the ball fields for his baseball games. the sun got to us. lol



lol this is really cute too! ahh I wouldn't mind a nice day in the sun! lol


----------



## DramaQueen

awwww bunch of cute couples!!!! 

now i'll ruin it with me & my big freak;






and here's me bowling before i failed miserably with a score of 49 hahah


----------



## CrazySteph

DramaQueen said:


> awwww bunch of cute couples!!!!
> 
> now i'll ruin it with me & my big freak;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's me bowling before i failed miserably with a score of 49 hahah



Wait Caitlin, is that your boyfriend?


----------



## cindys_castle2011

PigletGurl said:


> Valentines Day
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie Moo's



how cute  how long have you two been dating?



CrazySteph said:


> lol this is really cute too! ahh I wouldn't mind a nice day in the sun! lol



Sun was out.. and the wind was blowing. Every once in a while when the wind would quit it would get warm. I woke up sunburned.. I still don't see how. lol.



DramaQueen said:


> awwww bunch of cute couples!!!!
> 
> now i'll ruin it with me & my big freak;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's me bowling before i failed miserably with a score of 49 hahah



Caitlin, you and Dereck are toooooooo perfect! Yall are both hawt. pftahaha.

I can't wait until me and Garrett get to where yall are. We're working on 1 year, 4 months, and...... like three days. lol.


----------



## DramaQueen

CrazySteph said:


> Wait Caitlin, is that your boyfriend?



yup, he doesnt wear his glasses very often so that's why he looks so different...and that pic i posted last week was us 4 years ago so he def looks a lot different haha. 


and thanks kelsi! you & garrett sound like you're way you two cutie pies!


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

adding to the couples pictures, these are from saturday.  My and Stephen went to Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure.


----------



## PigletGurl

cindys_castle2011 said:


> how cute  how long have you two been dating?



Were coming up on 7 months now.


----------



## StitchfansJr

The sign that Travis Clark made for me came in the mail today. So I made this. xD


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

edit: forgot to quote >.<

@Allie: put it as your facebook profile picture :]


----------



## cindys_castle2011

PigletGurl said:


> Were coming up on 7 months now.



srsly? time flies, eh? 



GoofysOnlyGirl said:


> adding to the couples pictures, these are from saturday.  My and Stephen went to Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure.



ahwww. how adorableee! <3



StitchfansJr said:


> The sign that Travis Clark made for me came in the mail today. So I made this. xD



oh myy. i'd dieeeeeee if my favorite singer did that! 
very pretty btw!


----------



## StitchfansJr

@Kelsi: correction: you'd die if Gary Allan did that for you.  thanks.


----------



## CrazySteph

DramaQueen said:


> yup, he doesnt wear his glasses very often so that's why he looks so different...and that pic i posted last week was us 4 years ago so he def looks a lot different haha.
> 
> 
> and thanks kelsi! you & garrett sound like you're way you two cutie pies!



Maybe thats why he looks different lol You guys are really cute though


----------



## cindys_castle2011

me and garrett. january 2, 2010. <3





chickaa that i don't really like.. I just tolerate her.. barely.. then my bestie, and me <3





-most awesome people EVUR. starting from the left side.. first person:
Lauren- my most favorite wild pentecostal girl ever! ME Garrett,  concentrating on a PUNKIN. Dirty in the WAY back. Eli - we call him that cause he looks exactly like Eli Manning! Brittaney- my favorite cheerleader & then Dan- he's a "playaaaa". pftahaha. 





me and laur. 





October 15, 2009. Houston. Right before going to the House of Blues to eat, before our third Gary concert<3


----------



## baby<3

Lookin' good teen board.
Here are some recent pics:




American University Dance Team 





L-R: Claire, Mark, Me





Meeeeee.


----------



## PigletGurl

baby<3 said:


> Lookin' good teen board.
> Here are some recent pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American University Dance Team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: Claire, Mark, Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeeeee.



Very pretty, Abby.


----------



## PolynesianLily

Everyone here is so beautiful!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

cindys_castle2011 said:


> me and garrett. january 2, 2010. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickaa that i don't really like.. I just tolerate her.. barely.. then my bestie, and me <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -most awesome people EVUR. starting from the left side.. first person:
> Lauren- my most favorite wild pentecostal girl ever! ME Garrett,  concentrating on a PUNKIN. Dirty in the WAY back. Eli - we call him that cause he looks exactly like Eli Manning! Brittaney- my favorite cheerleader & then Dan- he's a "playaaaa". pftahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and laur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 15, 2009. Houston. Right before going to the House of Blues to eat, before our third Gary concert<3



Pretty as always, Kelsi 
And I love your outfit in the last photo :]



baby<3 said:


> Lookin' good teen board.
> Here are some recent pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American University Dance Team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: Claire, Mark, Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeeeee.



Your hair is so nice 


This is me
I just found this camera in my house. It was going to be sold so I rescued it xD


----------



## PolynesianLily

I 100% don't do well with photos 
Creepish photo #1030493658


----------



## StitchfansJr

^
I like your glasses. /random


----------



## PolynesianLily

StitchfansJr said:


> ^
> I like your glasses. /random


Haha, thanks!


----------



## life of the party

In Loving Memory of Saratoga


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Oooh, Katie


----------



## cindys_castle2011

life of the party said:


> In Loving Memory of Saratoga





I am not worthy of your friendship!


----------



## Sparx

i love you katie!!!


----------



## DramaQueen

OMGZ KATIE 

this was 1 of my 2 halloween costumes, dont know why im posting it in february  





i was kat von d btw


----------



## PolynesianLily

DramaQueen, I really like that picture!


----------



## disneychick2721

DramaQueen said:


> OMGZ KATIE
> 
> this was 1 of my 2 halloween costumes, dont know why im posting it in february
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was kat von d btw



you're gorgeous, girl. 
And you can rock red lipstick like no other. haha.


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## cindys_castle2011

DramaQueen said:


> OMGZ KATIE
> 
> this was 1 of my 2 halloween costumes, dont know why im posting it in february
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was kat von d btw



SEXAYYYY! 

Funny story lol: I was ridding with Garrett and his friend Aaron to our girls basketball playoff game (about an hour away), so we were kinda bored and I got on FB through my iPhone and I got a notification that someone left on that video that Katie posted on Rachels facebook.. (that chick singing Tik Tok).. 

well I clicked on your profile and went to your pictures and was like "Aaron.. you think this girl is pretty?" 
He was like "ahhh hell yeahh. whats her number?" 
I said "Aaron.. she's like 18 or so.. has a boyfriend.. and lives in Canada..." 
He said "ahh well. I'd hit up a 18 yr old Canadian w/ a BF!" 

hahahahaha.


----------



## KidGoofy

cindys_castle2011 said:


> SEXAYYYY!
> 
> Funny story lol: I was ridding with Garrett and his friend Aaron to our girls basketball playoff game (about an hour away), so we were kinda bored and I got on FB through my iPhone and I got a notification that someone left on that video that Katie posted on Rachels facebook.. (that chick singing Tik Tok)..
> 
> well I clicked on your profile and went to your pictures and was like "Aaron.. you think this girl is pretty?"
> He was like "ahhh hell yeahh. whats her number?"
> I said "Aaron.. she's like 18 or so.. has a boyfriend.. and lives in Canada..."
> He said "ahh well. I'd hit up a 18 yr old Canadian w/ a BF!"
> 
> hahahahaha.


lol...she's 20


----------



## barfownz




----------



## imabrat

cindys_castle2011 said:


> -most awesome people EVUR. starting from the left side.. first person:
> Lauren- my most favorite wild pentecostal girl ever! ME Garrett,  concentrating on a PUNKIN. Dirty in the WAY back. *Eli - we call him that cause he looks exactly like Eli Manning!* Brittaney- my favorite cheerleader & then Dan- he's a "playaaaa". pftahaha.



HOOK ME UP ASAP!




KTTTTTTTTTTTTT;


----------



## DramaQueen

cindys_castle2011 said:


> SEXAYYYY!
> 
> Funny story lol: I was ridding with Garrett and his friend Aaron to our girls basketball playoff game (about an hour away), so we were kinda bored and I got on FB through my iPhone and I got a notification that someone left on that video that Katie posted on Rachels facebook.. (that chick singing Tik Tok)..
> 
> well I clicked on your profile and went to your pictures and was like "Aaron.. you think this girl is pretty?"
> He was like "ahhh hell yeahh. whats her number?"
> I said "Aaron.. she's like 18 or so.. has a boyfriend.. and lives in Canada..."
> He said "ahh well. I'd hit up a 18 yr old Canadian w/ a BF!"
> 
> hahahahaha.



 omg lol that's sooo funny. 
i just creeped your fb friends and clicked on aaron w...if that's him he's pretty cute! (don't tell derek )
but i'm 20 so that would be illegal


----------



## cindys_castle2011

imabrat said:


> HOOK ME UP ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTTTTTTTTTTTTT;



bahahaha. everyone thinks he looks like Eli.. I think he looks like Micheal Phelps. lol



DramaQueen said:


> omg lol that's sooo funny.
> i just creeped your fb friends and clicked on aaron w...if that's him he's pretty cute! (don't tell derek )
> but i'm 20 so that would be illegal



He like juuuust turned 16 last month. But he IS veryyyyy rich if that counts. He surely doesn't act like it though. He is hands down the goofiest person you will ever meet. hahahahaha. and don't worry I won't tell Derek


----------



## imabrat

cindys_castle2011 said:


> bahahaha. everyone thinks he looks like Eli.. I think he looks like Micheal Phelps. lol
> 
> 
> 
> He like juuuust turned 16 last month. But he IS veryyyyy rich if that counts. He surely doesn't act like it though. He is hands down the goofiest person you will ever meet. hahahahaha. and don't worry I won't tell Derek



EVEN FRIGGEN BETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gurrrrrrl, hook me upppppp!


----------



## CrazySteph

lol Tom's going to love this one.. 
Skyler (old boyfriend at the time) Goofy, Me and Tommy!


----------



## minniemouse440044

CrazySteph said:


> lol Tom's going to love this one..
> Skyler (old boyfriend at the time) Goofy, Me and Tommy!



JEALOUS! i wouldve been there, but ugh stupid dinner!


----------



## KidGoofy

crazysteph said:


> lol tom's going to love this one..
> Skyler (old boyfriend at the time) goofy, me and tommy!


so beast!!!!!! This pic is so epicly awesome


----------



## SilverSynchro919

Hey guys, I'm Abby and new to the DISBoards!






Nice to meet everyone


----------



## minniemouse440044

theres me


----------



## life of the party

nerdylightbulb said:


>


your probably older than me but whenever i see a picture of you i think your so adorable xD 



CrazySteph said:


> lol Tom's going to love this one..
> Skyler (old boyfriend at the time) Goofy, Me and Tommy!


AAH! i wish i was there D: i need to meet you guys!



SilverSynchro919 said:


> Hey guys, I'm Abby and new to the DISBoards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet everyone


pretty!  welcome to the boards!



minniemouse440044 said:


> theres me



hey rach guess what


----------



## DramaQueen

dear everyone you're gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!






decked out in my olympic gear! (i'm also wearing canada pants too ) good luck today! 
and in the words of donald sutherland "may the best team win, and if the other team is better, may they lose"
and even if we don't win i'm so proud of what canada has accomplished over these olympics!! america should be damn proud too being the leader in medals!! every country has something to be proud of my just being represented at the olympics, i hope the medal winners return to their home countries and have the biggest party ever!!


----------



## life of the party

DramaQueen said:


> dear everyone you're gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decked out in my olympic gear! (i'm also wearing canada pants too ) good luck today!
> and in the words of donald sutherland "may the best team win, and if the other team is better, may they lose"



 poor, poor canadian


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

nerdylightbulb said:


>



Cute 
And I like your glasses 



barfownz said:


>



I like your glasses too xD



CrazySteph said:


> lol Tom's going to love this one..
> Skyler (old boyfriend at the time) Goofy, Me and Tommy!



Awesome 



SilverSynchro919 said:


> Hey guys, I'm Abby and new to the DISBoards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet everyone



Welcome 
And you're pretty 



minniemouse440044 said:


> theres me



I like your hair 



DramaQueen said:


> dear everyone you're gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decked out in my olympic gear! (i'm also wearing canada pants too ) good luck today!
> and in the words of donald sutherland "may the best team win, and if the other team is better, may they lose"



I'm loving your Canada stuff xD


This was on.. Boxing Day, I think





This was before a party





This was at a Cobra Starship concert.. that's why I look excited/scary xD


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Cute
> And I like your glasses
> 
> 
> 
> I like your glasses too xD
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> And you're pretty
> 
> 
> 
> I like your hair
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving your Canada stuff xD
> 
> 
> This was on.. Boxing Day, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before a party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was at a Cobra Starship concert.. that's why I look excited/scary xD



I love your dress in that one picture.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

m!ssemmx0 said:


> I love your dress in that one picture.


Thanks 
I'd be looking for a dress just like it EVERYWHERE and I'd pretty much given up 'cause nowhere had them, except really expensive places were they were like £200. But a few weeks later I was looking a t-shirts in this shop and I saw a sale sign out of the corner of my eye and right there was the EXACT dress I'd been looking for! And the best thing? It was only £7 ($10)


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Thanks
> I'd be looking for a dress just like it EVERYWHERE and I'd pretty much given up 'cause nowhere had them, except really expensive places were they were like £200. But a few weeks later I was looking a t-shirts in this shop and I saw a sale sign out of the corner of my eye and right there was the EXACT dress I'd been looking for! And the best thing? It was only £7 ($10)



That was lucky. I like your shoes too.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

m!ssemmx0 said:


> That was lucky. I like your shoes too.


Yes haha
Thanks 
They were nabbed from my mum xD


----------



## PigletGurl

bought my 7th pair of glasses today! by Dolce & Gabbana <3 <3
my first pair of nerdy glasses lol


----------



## Cinderelli16

Disney! 
Warning: Lots of pictures so sorry. xD hahah


























































It looks like we wore the same thing everyday, because it was so chilly while we were down there. lol
There's still more to come. xD


----------



## StitchfansJr




----------



## m!ssemmx0

StitchfansJr said:


>



Your hair kinda reminds me of mine, except mine's darker...I LOVE YOUR POSTER!


----------



## StitchfansJr

YAY.  Mine is usually past the shoulder's and it's not usually that short but ehh. 

I KNOW. I got it in downtown disney. :'D


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Kayla, Wanda, Allie - PRETTYY GIRLS

some from last summer. 
















Spring Break 08<3


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

StitchfansJr said:


>


I like how the lyrics kinda go with the Beatles poster in the background. xD
I read the other day that WTK wanted to call that song The Beatles Were Right but they weren't allowed or something. "/


----------



## PigletGurl

I love your freckles, Kelsi!

Looks like you had a blast, Kayla! Pretty too 

well it seems im like obsessed with mah new spectacles ;D


----------



## StitchfansJr

Thanks Kelsi. I love your hair. It's so pretty.  

I know, Ellie. I think it's some like..copywriting thing? I dunno. xD


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

StitchfansJr said:


> Thanks Kelsi. I love your hair. It's so pretty.
> 
> I know, Ellie. I think it's some like..copywriting thing? I dunno. xD


Yarh >.>
Sucks 'cause that'd be a good name for it..
Speaking of WTK did you see that group I invited you to on facebook? xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

Yeah, I know. XD Yup. I became a fan of it.


----------



## Cinderelli16

StitchfansJr said:


>


Gosh, I haven't talked to you in FOREVER! Still pretty as ever though. 


cindys_castle2011 said:


> Kayla, Wanda, Allie - PRETTYY GIRLS
> 
> some from last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring Break 08<3


Awe thanks! 

Beautiful like always...rawr. hahah 


PigletGurl said:


> I love your freckles, Kelsi!
> 
> Looks like you had a blast, Kayla! Pretty too
> 
> well it seems im like obsessed with mah new spectacles ;D



I did have blast, it was awesome. hahah
& well thank you. 

I love your new sexy specs. xD
You're so purtyyyy.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

thanks kayla and allie
pretty wanda!!xD

some pictures my mom took 





















& me and my love


----------



## Cinderelli16

cindys_castle2011 said:


> thanks kayla and allie
> pretty wanda!!xD
> 
> some pictures my mom took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & me and my love



Model much? hahah
I love your outfits, especially the first one, it's adorable.


----------



## StitchfansJr

Thanks Kayla! I know!


----------



## Alton.cedric

I bleach my whole face, but I mainly want to cover my sideburn area. I have been getting my eyebrows shaped by threading and upperlip threaded for years. It takes about 2 weeks to grow back. And unless you're really hairy, wearing makeup shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Pearls

Alton.cedric said:


> I bleach my whole face, but I mainly want to cover my sideburn area. I have been getting my eyebrows shaped by threading and upperlip threaded for years. It takes about 2 weeks to grow back. And unless you're really hairy, wearing makeup shouldn't be a problem.



...what?


lol. did i miss something?


anyways.. 





this is the face i make when i want to attract a mate 





coffeee 


inbetween classes and bored. so playing with my webcam.


----------



## life of the party

hey kelsi, your beautiful!


paula, i like your man-attracting face. xD love your earrings! your so pretty guurrr.



some new ones:










mom's lip stick xD


----------



## Pearls

katie!!! you look like a doll!
so pretty chica!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Pearls said:


> ...what?
> 
> 
> lol. did i miss something?
> 
> 
> anyways..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the face i make when i want to attract a mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeee
> 
> 
> inbetween classes and bored. so playing with my webcam.



paula, your industrial iz hawt!





life of the party said:


> hey kelsi, your beautiful!
> 
> 
> paula, i like your man-attracting face. xD love your earrings! your so pretty guurrr.
> 
> 
> 
> some new ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom's lip stick xD



gurr you is so purty!


----------



## Sparx

me and nermal. she sits on my shoulder like this all the time. haha.


----------



## Pearls

thanks rachel 

and shelby, your kitty is too cute!


----------



## Sparx

Pearls said:


> thanks rachel
> 
> and shelby, your kitty is too cute!


thanksss


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Sparx said:


> me and nermal. she sits on my shoulder like this all the time. haha.



I LOVE your hair.




Does Nermal think he's a parrot?


----------



## Sparx

nerdylightbulb said:


> I LOVE your hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Nermal think he's a parrot?



thanks, and she totally does. i should have named her polly. she's more parrot than cat.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Took this in the bathroom


----------



## princesskelz

Pearls said:


> ...what?
> 
> 
> lol. did i miss something?
> 
> 
> anyways..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the face i make when i want to attract a mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeee
> 
> 
> inbetween classes and bored. so playing with my webcam.



beautiful!



life of the party said:


> hey kelsi, your beautiful!
> 
> 
> paula, i like your man-attracting face. xD love your earrings! your so pretty guurrr.
> 
> 
> 
> some new ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom's lip stick xD


i love them. it looks like old glamorous hollywood



Sparx said:


> me and nermal. she sits on my shoulder like this all the time. haha.


adorable both you you 



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Took this in the bathroom



beautiful!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

cindys_castle2011 said:


> thanks kayla and allie
> pretty wanda!!xD
> 
> some pictures my mom took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & me and my love



cute 
and i like that dress :]



Pearls said:


> ...what?
> 
> 
> lol. did i miss something?
> 
> 
> anyways..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the face i make when i want to attract a mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeee
> 
> 
> inbetween classes and bored. so playing with my webcam.



why are you so pretty, paula?
unfairnesss xD



life of the party said:


> hey kelsi, your beautiful!
> 
> 
> paula, i like your man-attracting face. xD love your earrings! your so pretty guurrr.
> 
> 
> 
> some new ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom's lip stick xD



you totally rock that lipstick haha xD



Sparx said:


> me and nermal. she sits on my shoulder like this all the time. haha.



i like your hair 
and your cat is adorable!



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Took this in the bathroom



like always, gorgeous, robin 


i picniked this when i was bored before xD


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Allie just made this


----------



## StitchfansJr

=d


----------



## DancingAllie

delte


----------



## Keegro08

NOMNOMNOM


----------



## StitchfansJr

I like your jacket.


----------



## Keegro08

StitchfansJr said:


> I like your jacket.



Thanksss. I rock flannel now though


----------



## StitchfansJr

Haha. I love plaid/flannel stuff. xD

And Allie, I love your hair! It's so pretty!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Everyone here is gorgeous! 
Paula, I love your industrial! 

I went down Cardiff Bay, and my friend Ashley got some good group pictures. These are my favourites.





L-R: Glen, Me, Ashley, Megan & Cadi. 





Here we have:
Back row: Bethan & Glen.
Third row: Carys (blonde haired.) & Me. 
Second from front: Christian (dinosaur face!), Cadi & Meg.
Front row: Ashley. (holding the tripod.)





Me, Glen & Ashley.


----------



## DancingAllie

StitchfansJr said:


> Haha. I love plaid/flannel stuff. xD
> 
> And Allie, I love your hair! It's so pretty!



Mine?? If so, thanks! I just got it cut when I took that...I wish it looked like that now x[...


----------



## StitchfansJr

DancingAllie said:


> Mine?? If so, thanks! I just got it cut when I took that...I wish it looked like that now x[...


It's really pretty.  I'm so jealous of your hair color! I always wanted that color.


----------



## life of the party

Disney Princess Elli said:


> cute
> and i like that dress :]
> 
> 
> 
> why are you so pretty, paula?
> unfairnesss xD
> 
> 
> 
> you totally rock that lipstick haha xD
> 
> 
> 
> i like your hair
> and your cat is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> like always, gorgeous, robin
> 
> 
> i picniked this when i was bored before xD



hi hello your adorable (;
love that picture its so cute!



Disney Princess Elli said:


> Allie just made this


hahah thats cute 



DancingAllie said:


> Me...


omg i love your hair!
i am WAY to scared to cut my hair that short but i wish i could!
i am so jealous of people with hair like that!



Keegro08 said:


> NOMNOMNOM


hello. i think i used to know you once? 



Smiley.Socks said:


> Everyone here is gorgeous!
> Paula, I love your industrial!
> 
> I went down Cardiff Bay, and my friend Ashley got some good group pictures. These are my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: Glen, Me, Ashley, Megan & Cadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have:
> Back row: Bethan & Glen.
> Third row: Carys (blonde haired.) & Me.
> Second from front: Christian (dinosaur face!), Cadi & Meg.
> Front row: Ashley. (holding the tripod.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, Glen & Ashley.


too cute!
your friends look like a lot of fun


----------



## cindys_castle2011

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Took this in the bathroom


I love how pretty you are! lol



Disney Princess Elli said:


> *cute
> and i like that dress :]*
> 
> i picniked this when i was bored before xD



thanks And awesome picture! I love picnik<3



Disney Princess Elli said:


> Allie just made this



3oh!3 = love<3
pretty girls, fohshooozz



DancingAllie said:


> Me...



very pretty!



Keegro08 said:


> NOMNOMNOM



cute 



Smiley.Socks said:


> L-R: Glen, Me, Ashley, Megan & Cadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have:
> Back row: Bethan & Glen.
> Third row: Carys (blonde haired.) & Me.
> Second from front: Christian (dinosaur face!), Cadi & Meg.
> Front row: Ashley. (holding the tripod.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, Glen & Ashley.



looks like fun. you're really pretty!

----------------





August 08. Me and my friend on our way to the lake 





October 2009. -my eyes look weird in this pic..? lol


----------



## DramaQueen

everyone is sooooooo sosososoooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!! 
katie i LOVE those pics of you! you look like a classy old hollywood starlet  


i just look this, it's so bright out


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

here's me!!! ive never known how to put pix here, and i finally
figured it out!! 






here's my beagle puppies named Georgia and Charlotte






my bday with friends Marisa and Allie





my bday party with family


----------



## kelly7ak

DramaQueen said:


> everyone is sooooooo sosososoooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!!
> katie i LOVE those pics of you! you look like a classy old hollywood starlet
> 
> 
> i just look this, it's so bright out



Caitlin!!!  

You are one of the most photogenic people I have ever ever EVER seen!!  This photo is simply awesome!!!!!  Your eyes ... your smile ... wow.
But I do have to say ... my favorite one is your "Go Canada" photo ... that was a great photo ... Tourism Canada should give you a job ASAP!!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

cindys_castle2011 said:


> I love how pretty you are! lol
> 
> 
> 
> thanks And awesome picture! I love picnik<3
> 
> 
> 
> 3oh!3 = love<3
> pretty girls, fohshooozz
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> cute
> 
> 
> 
> looks like fun. you're really pretty!
> 
> ----------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 08. Me and my friend on our way to the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2009. -my eyes look weird in this pic..? lol



Very pretty Kelsi



DramaQueen said:


> everyone is sooooooo sosososoooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!!
> katie i LOVE those pics of you! you look like a classy old hollywood starlet
> 
> 
> i just look this, it's so bright out



Your eyes are so pretty!



MickeyLuvrLauren said:


> here's me!!! ive never known how to put pix here, and i finally
> figured it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my beagle puppies named Georgia and Charlotte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bday with friends Marisa and Allie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bday party with family



Cute
I love your puppies helmet/hat thingy


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

MickeyisBeast said:


> Very pretty Kelsi
> 
> 
> 
> Your eyes are so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> I love your puppies helmet/hat thingy




haha thanks! i got it at a yankee game!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Keegro08 said:


> NOMNOMNOM



keegan, your hot, get outta town.

(;


----------



## Princess victoria

Keegro08 said:


> NOMNOMNOM



Well hello there handsome. 
haha. xD


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I just got home from seeing A Skylit Drive in concert, so I'm posting it. That's me (on the right) and Michael Jagmin, who is my biggest celebrity crush EVER. I know that picture's blurry, but I'll post an unblurry one later XD


----------



## Spongeblair

*Me as a Tiger and my friend Hannah as a Zebra for an animal party - Ke$ha styleeee*


----------



## DramaQueen

kelly7ak said:


> Caitlin!!!
> 
> You are one of the most photogenic people I have ever ever EVER seen!!  This photo is simply awesome!!!!!  Your eyes ... your smile ... wow.
> But I do have to say ... my favorite one is your "Go Canada" photo ... that was a great photo ... Tourism Canada should give you a job ASAP!!!



 omg thanks for totally making my day kelly 




Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> I just got home from seeing A Skylit Drive in concert, so I'm posting it. That's me (on the right) and Michael Jagmin, who is my biggest celebrity crush EVER. I know that picture's blurry, but I'll post an unblurry one later XD



I have no idea who that is but you're SO LUCKY that you got to meet your #1 celeb crush!!!! Congrats, can't wait to see that non-blurry version 



Spongeblair said:


> *Me as a Tiger and my friend Hannah as a Zebra for an animal party - Ke$ha styleeee*



Awesome party theme!!!  You guys look great in your animal costumes


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

DramaQueen said:


> omg thanks for totally making my day kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have no idea who that is but you're SO LUCKY that you got to meet your #1 celeb crush!!!! Congrats, can't wait to see that non-blurry version *
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome party theme!!!  You guys look great in your animal costumes



Thanks  Here's the non-blurry one






And here's the shirt I got at the concert


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

life of the party said:


> hi hello your adorable (;
> love that picture its so cute!
> 
> 
> hahah thats cute
> 
> 
> omg i love your hair!
> i am WAY to scared to cut my hair that short but i wish i could!
> i am so jealous of people with hair like that!
> 
> 
> hello. i think i used to know you once?
> 
> 
> too cute!
> your friends look like a lot of fun



hahaha xD
thanks 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> I love how pretty you are! lol
> 
> 
> 
> thanks And awesome picture! I love picnik<3
> 
> 
> 
> 3oh!3 = love<3
> pretty girls, fohshooozz
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> cute
> 
> 
> 
> looks like fun. you're really pretty!
> 
> ----------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 08. Me and my friend on our way to the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2009. -my eyes look weird in this pic..? lol



thanks 
and i love 3OH!3 too 



Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> Thanks  Here's the non-blurry one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the shirt I got at the concert



awesome
and is that the dude who you said looks like travis clark? xD


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Disney Princess Elli said:


> hahaha xD
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> and i love 3OH!3 too
> 
> 
> 
> *awesome
> and is that the dude who you said looks like travis clark? xD*



Thanks  And yes it is :3


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> Thanks  And yes it is :3


Ah, epic


----------



## Princess victoria

Spongeblair said:


> *Me as a Tiger and my friend Hannah as a Zebra for an animal party - Ke$ha styleeee*



You are cute. 
and i love the Animal looks. 
haha.


----------



## life of the party

my friend jenn and i before a jersey shore themed dance.
don't i look like such a guidette?!





this was drawn of me by this girl in my grade
isn't it amazing?!


----------



## Cinderelli16

Everyone is so beautiful/handsome. 

So I got my prom dress yesterday.  It needs some alterations & what not, but I totally fell in love with it when I put it on.  

The front view didn't come out very well, it was blurry so I only have the back view. You can kind of see the front in the mirror though.


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

my friend allie on the left, andme on the right


----------



## Pearls

life of the party said:


> this was drawn of me by this girl in my grade
> isn't it amazing?!



woaah thats legit! how did she do that? i want one! hahaa











in case you guys werent aware, i'm a goof.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

This is me infront of a very famous rollercoaster in the UK...... Nemesis 
Taken - February 13th 2010


----------



## wilmabride'sdaughter

JACKKK!! My beautiful and gorgeous bestest friend .  You're back


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

life of the party said:


> my friend jenn and i before a jersey shore themed dance.
> don't i look like such a guidette?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was drawn of me by this girl in my grade
> isn't it amazing?!



ah, that's awesome 



Tranceptor2K9 said:


> This is me infront of a very famous rollercoaster in the UK...... Nemesis
> Taken - February 13th 2010



i remember you :]
i love nemesis xD
alton towers <3
i might be going there soon


----------



## TheTrixster

Me and my good friend Ryan. He wasn't too pleased I was creepin' him.





When I got my techie of the month award while my best friend Deven got Thespian of the month, and Dana got Theatre Artist of the Month. 





Me and my best friend Alex posing during intermission to The Fantasticks. (Wonderful play by the way)


----------



## Savikins

TheTrixster said:


> Me and my good friend Ryan. He wasn't too pleased I was creepin' him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got my techie of the month award while my best friend Deven got Thespian of the month, and Dana got Theatre Artist of the Month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my best friend Alex posing during intermission to The Fantasticks. (Wonderful play by the way)



Very cute!

You look like you have a lot of fun with your friends!


----------



## TheTrixster

Savikins said:


> Very cute!
> 
> You look like you have a lot of fun with your friends!



Thanks! Haha we do. Nearly all of my friends are in theatre with me. We're never shy or ashamed of anything, so what we do is weird, but so fun.


----------



## chloejonas2247

cute cute cutreeee


----------



## chloejonas2247

Pearls said:


> woaah thats legit! how did she do that? i want one! hahaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in case you guys werent aware, i'm a goof.




SO UNFAIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  your beautiful


----------



## chloejonas2247

life of the party said:


> my friend jenn and i before a jersey shore themed dance.
> don't i look like such a guidette?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was drawn of me by this girl in my grade
> isn't it amazing?!




WOW that picture of you is crazzzyyy i want one


----------



## chloejonas2247

cinderelli16 said:


> everyone is so beautiful/handsome.
> 
> So i got my prom dress yesterday. :d it needs some alterations & what not, but i totally fell in love with it when i put it on.
> 
> The front view didn't come out very well, it was blurry so i only have the back view. You can kind of see the front in the mirror though.



cuteaaaaa


----------



## K-Shong99

me and my friends christy and ethan.
i'm the one with the dark hair in the middle:










me and my friends christy and alexa.
i'm the one on the far left:






and me and my girls willow, christy, and stacie at wwe elimination chamber.
i'm the one in the black and pink shirt:


----------



## KidGoofy

K-Shong99 said:


> me and my friends christy and ethan.
> i'm the one with the dark hair in the middle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friends christy and alexa.
> i'm the one on the far left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me and my girls willow, christy, and stacie at wwe elimination chamber.
> i'm the one in the black and pink shirt:


very cute and you got some really nice eyes


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Here are a few recents of me, since I haven't been on since the summer I think...

A picnik'd photo of me and my BF from our Disney vacation in January:





My friend Danielle, me, and my BF having fun on photobooth:





More photobooth fun!





This one is actually from today. Me and my friends went to the mall, and we started to try on completely outrageous outfits....this is my personal favorite (I'm in the leopard print..hahaha)


----------



## K-Shong99

KidGoofy said:


> very cute and you got some really nice eyes



thanks.
=]


----------



## DramaQueen

kayla you are sooo pretty, i agree with tom you have gorrgeous eyes!

and julie i loooove those leggings hahahaha. cute pics, that one of you & your BF is making me sooo excited for my trip to WDW with derek!!! 


here's a bunch of canadians being canadian (and watching UFC lol)


----------



## CrazySteph

DramaQueen said:


> kayla you are sooo pretty, i agree with tom you have gorrgeous eyes!
> 
> and julie i loooove those leggings hahahaha. cute pics, that one of you & your BF is making me sooo excited for my trip to WDW with derek!!!
> 
> 
> here's a bunch of canadians being canadian (and watching UFC lol)



Caitlin! I love this picture!! I'm so jealous! I wish Americans got into their games!


----------



## PrincessYessenia

K-Shong99 said:


> thanks.
> =]



 hey, are you familiar with Kelly Kelly?


----------



## cindys_castle2011

everyones so good looking!

I haven't been on in a whileeeee. i've been busy busy busy! 

here's one from the other day.. me and my mom had a little spring photoshoot.

dress- 5$ from Goodwill
jewelry- 3.50$ from Burlington
hair flower- 2$ from Burlington

it was fun






and here's one from Wednesday night after the Houston rodeo and our 5th Gary Allan concert!


----------



## -DisneyFreak-

more pics of me 


on my porch





and again




this one is really old my hair was really short 




sorry i'm nothing to look at


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Everyone is so pretty

I got my hair cut (four inches off!)


----------



## emmaaa(:

-DisneyFreak- said:


> more pics of me
> 
> 
> on my porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is really old my hair was really short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i'm nothing to look at



hey, don't say that! youre gorgeous. you should smile with your mouth open more often, you have perfect teeth!


----------



## Babyjustrun

My friend Malte, this is pretty old. He left in January, he was in Canada on exchange from Germany.










My walking group (-the guys) for the trip. It was serious face, and Britney didn't get that message...


----------



## K-Shong99

PrincessYessenia said:


> hey, are you familiar with Kelly Kelly?



yep.
sure am.


----------



## DramaQueen

Babyjustrun said:


> My friend Malte, this is pretty old. He left in January, he was in Canada on exchange from Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My walking group (-the guys) for the trip. It was serious face, and Britney didn't get that message...



OMG Must hear more about your trip!!! What countries did you visit??? That's awesome!!!! You are so cute cuuute cute ^_^


----------



## snugwug

DramaQueen said:


> kayla you are sooo pretty, i agree with tom you have gorrgeous eyes!
> 
> and julie i loooove those leggings hahahaha. cute pics, that one of you & your BF is making me sooo excited for my trip to WDW with derek!!!
> 
> 
> here's a bunch of canadians being canadian (and watching UFC lol)


 Was this during the Olympic Hockey Finals? I recently moved to Canada(St. John's) from South Africa and no hardly nothing about hockey, but it was hard not to get all caught up in the game. Love the pic.


----------



## Babyjustrun

DramaQueen said:


> OMG Must hear more about your trip!!! What countries did you visit??? That's awesome!!!! You are so cute cuuute cute ^_^



We spent two days in Paris, then two days in Nice (we visited Monaco), two days in Florence (we had a pit stop in Pisa) and two days in Rome. It was fun, but a lot of traveling. It's about six hours from each place. I didn't buy much though =/ (I did get some heart shaped sunglasses from a gypsy at the Colosseum tho!)

And thankies =)


----------



## mmsisme4ever

So this is me, I am a dancer major in college and loving every minute as you can see!




This is a shot of me dancing...




Me and my boyfriend, Matt when we went to WDW in June 2009!




This is me and my cousion (Right) and his friend anthony (left) at a football game, roll tide!


----------



## emmaaa(:

mmsisme4ever said:


> So this is me, I am a dancer major in college and loving every minute as you can see!


i can tell! you look like a great dancer, and your beautiful too! i hope you had a great time in WDW


me as a baby:





me now:






wasn't i a cute baby? what happened.


----------



## snugwug

mmsisme4ever said:


> So this is me, I am a dancer major in college and loving every minute as you can see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a shot of me dancing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boyfriend, Matt when we went to WDW in June 2009!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my cousion (Right) and his friend anthony (left) at a football game, roll tide!


 You are so pretty and wow on that dancing move.



emmaaa(: said:


> i can tell! you look like a great dancer, and your beautiful too! i hope you had a great time in WDW
> 
> 
> me as a baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't i a cute baby? what happened.


What an adorable baby picture and I love your hair now. You are very beautiful.


----------



## mmsisme4ever

emmaaa(: said:


> i can tell! you look like a great dancer, and your beautiful too! i hope you had a great time in WDW



Thanks! We did! I wanna go back soooo badly!
BTWI love your hair! And I'm jealous of the pink flower, love it!



snugwug said:


> You are so pretty and wow on that dancing move.



Thank you! I def. wanted to show you all one of the best pics of me performing!


----------



## snugwug

mmsisme4ever said:


> Thanks! We did! I wanna go back soooo badly!
> BTWI love your hair! And I'm jealous of the pink flower, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I def. wanted to show you all one of the best pics of me performing!



Wow, I just wish I could come somewhere close to the move you are doing the picture above.


----------



## D Morggggg

Ohana.





Girlfriend and I.


----------



## DramaQueen

Babyjustrun said:


> We spent two days in Paris, then two days in Nice (we visited Monaco), two days in Florence (we had a pit stop in Pisa) and two days in Rome. It was fun, but a lot of traveling. It's about six hours from each place. I didn't buy much though =/ (I did get some heart shaped sunglasses from a gypsy at the Colosseum tho!)
> 
> And thankies =)



that sounds soooo amazing! i was creeping your fb pic everywhere looks so beautiful! i remember when i went to paris i barely bought anything either because it was so overwhelming i didn't even know what to buy!!!  

(coincidentally i'm wearing one of the 2 tops i bought there now -- hurray for fitting into clothes that my 15-year old self bought )


----------



## DramaQueen

snugwug said:


> Was this during the Olympic Hockey Finals? I recently moved to Canada(St. John's) from South Africa and no hardly nothing about hockey, but it was hard not to get all caught up in the game. Love the pic.



Haha ya that was our post-olympics celebration!! 
That's awesome that you just moved to Canada, how long have you lived here? Must be different for you specially the winter!


----------



## Babyjustrun

DramaQueen said:


> that sounds soooo amazing! i was creeping your fb pic everywhere looks so beautiful! i remember when i went to paris i barely bought anything either because it was so overwhelming i didn't even know what to buy!!!
> 
> (coincidentally i'm wearing one of the 2 tops i bought there now -- hurray for fitting into clothes that my 15-year old self bought )



Nice was definitely by far the prettiest. Paris was pretty gloomy and filthy when we were there. The other group (their flight from Montreal to Paris got delayed, so they were stuck in Montreal for three days and missed Nice) had 17 degree weather! Rome was nice the second day and the day we left. Apparently this was Europe's coldest 'winter' in the past 30 years.
I didn't buy much because I didn't see much that I really wanted/ anything I did was like 60 Euro's + for something that would hardly cover me.


----------



## mmsisme4ever

snugwug said:


> Wow, I just wish I could come somewhere close to the move you are doing the picture above.



haha thanks. It takes lots of pratice. About 16 years worth of it!


----------



## telescope




----------



## minniemouse440044

D Morggggg said:


> Ohana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girlfriend and I.





telescope said:


>



sosososoososoosososoosos cutee, both of youu

happy spring break destin


----------



## Pearls

telescope said:


>



OMG
wantwantwant
i have a pikachu, but that pikachu would eat mine for breakfast.




minniemouse440044 said:


> sosososoososoosososoosos cutee, both of youu
> 
> happy spring break destin



why you so pretty, chica??











when i say "i'm studying" what i usually mean is that i'm not studying at all, but rather amuzzing myself with sharpie moostaches.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Pearls said:


> OMG
> wantwantwant
> i have a pikachu, but that pikachu would eat mine for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why you so pretty, chica??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i say "i'm studying" what i usually mean is that i'm not studying at all, but rather amuzzing myself with sharpie moostaches.



OH PAWLLAAA(new jersey acccent) thank you so so so much. but i am amazed by yer mustache men fingers


when i was in destin, best thing ever happened, these frat boys were sitting behind us on the beach. i turned around and noticed they all had matching mustaches! it was so epic


----------



## Pearls

minniemouse440044 said:


> OH PAWLLAAA(new jersey acccent) thank you so so so much. but i am amazed by yer mustache men fingers
> 
> 
> when i was in destin, best thing ever happened, these frat boys were sitting behind us on the beach. i turned around and noticed they all had matching mustaches! it was so epic



harhar thats how my aunts say it. 
paawwwwllaa you've gwotten so twalll
hehehe i want a fun accent.

and oh frat boys with matchings staches are the very best kind of frat boy. you should have taken a picture ahaa


----------



## minniesBFF

this be me.  slightly oldish...August I believe.  This was the day of the Green Day concert 












ok, I look like a dork in this one


----------



## minniemouse440044

Pearls said:


> harhar thats how my aunts say it.
> paawwwwllaa you've gwotten so twalll
> hehehe i want a fun accent.
> 
> and oh frat boys with matchings staches are the very best kind of frat boy. you should have taken a picture ahaa



haha i love boston accents!

and i was texting a friend who was in pcb, and she asked for a picture so i tried to take one looking like it was of me, epic fail i must say, epic fail..

hahaha


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain




----------



## lost-in-stereo

Hey everyone! I'm Ellen-Marie (I used to be Kairi-Angel on here, but unfortunately I forgot my password/email I used for that account, so I made a new one ) Everyone here is so gorgous !  This is me now:





^ I look extremely awkward, but I have my favourite Simba doll 





^ For those who might remember, I used to always have straightened hair. This is my natural hair. I only straighten it for special occasions/rarely now.





^ I love love love those nerd glasses. 8)





^ This is me and my boyfriend, Aaron, at my sophomore semi-formal prom-thing. I look really awkward here. lol 





^ This was also before semi -- I had a plaid dress.


----------



## StitchfansJr

EDIT:
I got the lyrics wrong. Damn it. Owell.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


>



*steals your shirt* 





That is all.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

nerdylightbulb said:


> *steals your shirt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.



You can't have it.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I dyed my hair tonight


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I dyed my hair too  (And I actually dyed Kody's XD)


----------



## scrub05

Random Picture. 
-Kate-


----------



## Pearls

tragus!!!!
please ignore my bad complexion im not wearing make up but focus on the tragus!!! ahhh!! finally got it yayayay!


----------



## Crimson_Skys

how do you put up a picture?


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Crimson_Skys said:


> how do you put up a picture?



You have to make 10 posts before you can


----------



## minniemouse440044

Pearls said:


> tragus!!!!
> please ignore my bad complexion im not wearing make up but focus on the tragus!!! ahhh!! finally got it yayayay!



PAULA! i am in love with your wildness.
it is so amaizng.

love the piercing. 


suhhexy


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2




----------



## Babyjustrun




----------



## DramaQueen

my sister made me into a ZOMBIEEE!


----------



## lost-in-stereo




----------



## princesskelz

DramaQueen said:


> my sister made me into a ZOMBIEEE!




Kinda looks like this xD nice attempt


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Taken on the webcam, I am such a dork


----------



## jobrosx0disney

DramaQueen said:


> my sister made me into a ZOMBIEEE!



that is so creepy but your eyes look SICK! 



lost-in-stereo said:


>



really cute, your hair is really pretty 



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Taken on the webcam, I am such a dork



very pretty!

i haven't been on in sooo long! here are a few from easter 
me





me and my brother





and me and my sister


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> my sister made me into a ZOMBIEEE!



thats legit!

you inspired me to make myself into a zombie!!


i used paint shop pro.


----------



## DramaQueen

Pearls said:


> thats legit!
> 
> you inspired me to make myself into a zombie!!
> 
> 
> i used paint shop pro.



start a sessi zombie army?? 

love that sweater also!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell424

mikeyandscoobyx2 said:


>


Cuteee! 



DramaQueen said:


> my sister made me into a ZOMBIEEE!


Giiirl, you have like the prettiest eyes here! haha



lost-in-stereo said:


>


You're so pretty!



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Taken on the webcam, I am such a dork


You're so pretty! I love your eyes!



jobrosx0disney said:


> that is so creepy but your eyes look SICK!
> 
> 
> 
> really cute, your hair is really pretty
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty!
> 
> i haven't been on in sooo long! here are a few from easter
> me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me and my sister


Prettty<3 You have gorgeous hair.


Everyone here is so pretty<3

I havent posted pics in awhile so..




No makeup.. BUT I undid my hair after scrunching it and sleeping, and it came out SO curly!





Hahaha, sisters<3


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> start a sessi zombie army??
> 
> love that sweater also!!!



um YES!
breakin hearts and eatin brains

and thanks


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Only because I haven't posted in this thread in forever. I don't look too good though.


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

hopefully this works....




during snowboarding


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

cra_z_dude_17 said:


> hopefully this works....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during snowboarding



At Tahoe?


----------



## cra_z_dude_17

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> At Tahoe?



Bear Valley


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo2

aww-ah.
everybody here is so pretty/handsome! 
Since I haven't been on in forever, I feel as if I should 'show my face'
oka-doka, here goes.




in my front yard.




at a park w/ my sister. 
sorry for the size.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

m!ssemmx0 said:


> Only because I haven't posted in this thread in forever. I don't look too good though.



Your so beautiful! Don't ever think otherwise


----------



## StitchfansJr

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW EMILY LOOKS SO CUTE.
:'D
/random outburst


----------



## nerdylightbulb

The Day Of Silence Facebook page said to do a "Shhhh" picture in honor of Day Of Silence, so yeah...


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

nerdylightbulb said:


> The Day Of Silence Facebook page said to do a "Shhhh" picture in honor of Day Of Silence, so yeah...



No way! Me too!


----------



## Sparx

nerdylightbulb said:


> The Day Of Silence Facebook page said to do a "Shhhh" picture in honor of Day Of Silence, so yeah...



Is your headband a flower made out of zippers from forever 21? I almost bought that!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Sparx said:


> Is your headband a flower made out of zippers from forever 21? I almost bought that!



It is a couple of flowers made of zippers, but I got it from Target.


----------



## Sparx

nerdylightbulb said:


> It is a couple of flowers made of zippers, but I got it from Target.


I guess zipper flowers are really popular, lol.


----------



## DramaQueen

it was one of my best friends bday last night here are some pics:

we bought him a buzz lightyear toy and obviously had to take pics with it!!









and then we met a bunch of people from australia so had to get our pics with them!! (and our waiter lol)


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Everyone is STUNNING!

I haven't been on in while, so I have many pictures 


here's a couple from garrett's bday. we boiled crawfish and played pingpong. lol




I was bored, lol.




playing with his cousin. 

easter





"Trash the Dress" photoshoot with my mom the other day! 






















a couple random ones..


----------



## K-Shong99

prom pics.





promenade.





me and my boyfriend, ryan.


i'll post more later.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

K-Shong99 said:


> prom pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> promenade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my boyfriend, ryan.
> 
> 
> i'll post more later.



i LOVE your dress. I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## DramaQueen

K-Shong99 said:


> prom pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> promenade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my boyfriend, ryan.
> 
> 
> i'll post more later.



omg that dress is EPIC!!!!!!!!
is it betsey johnson?? totally looks like something she'd make!
you look gorgeous!!! i bet you turned some heads


----------



## Pearls

K-Shong99 said:


> prom pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> promenade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my boyfriend, ryan.
> 
> 
> i'll post more later.



i love that dress! its gorgeous!!



DramaQueen said:


> it was one of my best friends bday last night here are some pics:
> 
> we bought him a buzz lightyear toy and obviously had to take pics with it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then we met a bunch of people from australia so had to get our pics with them!! (and our waiter lol)



youre too cute caitlin! i love the buzz! 






me and one of my oldest friends. we were at the palazzo hotel in vegas. lotsa fun


----------



## M.I.C.

awesome default style 






we all bought outfits at the salvation army and wore them out, most random sweater of all time


----------



## lost-in-stereo

I got a haircut today


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Everyone is absolutely gorgeous! 
Kayla, I love your dress. 

Um, I went out to some party the other day.. this is me before I went out.


----------



## telescope

messing around with puricute


----------



## ishbit92

Hi people! 

EDIT: I guess my pic doesn't work. Hahah oh well, I'm not a computer person anyway.


----------



## K-Shong99

thanks, guys!
i'll post some more.
sorry if they show up kinda big.
=]






me and ryan.





me and my friend, lynn.









ummm... i'm from the country so these pretty much explain themselves.
=]





this is our group.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

my "To Write Love On Her Arms" Day picture.


----------



## PigletGurl

I havent posted in a long time! so imma post lots of tiny pics to make up for lost time hahahah

everyone is pretty ! 

zoology lab




waiting at train station to go to school




boredz at home



straight hair





Me and my fiance 








ok last one lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

telescope said:


> messing around with puricute



gawlie, your so cute

heres some recents of me!




i luv scot hehe




randoms rock(;




get on mah level hooooooooo hahah




oh hai




im trendy, get with it.


----------



## StitchfansJr




----------



## disneyworldluvr349

lost-in-stereo said:


> I got a haircut today


Aw, looks great! 


Smiley.Socks said:


> Everyone is absolutely gorgeous!
> Kayla, I love your dress.
> 
> Um, I went out to some party the other day.. this is me before I went out.


Your so pretty, and I love your hair! 


telescope said:


> messing around with puricute


Lookin' Good! 


K-Shong99 said:


> thanks, guys!
> i'll post some more.
> sorry if they show up kinda big.
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and ryan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is our group.


You look so pretty! Great dress 


cindys_castle2011 said:


> my "To Write Love On Her Arms" Day picture.


That's awesome, I do that here too! 


PigletGurl said:


> I havent posted in a long time! so imma post lots of tiny pics to make up for lost time hahahah
> 
> everyone is pretty !
> 
> 
> waiting at train station to go to school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boredz at home
> 
> 
> 
> straight hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my fiance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok last one lol


As always, so gorgeous! You and Scott look so happy together 


minniemouse440044 said:


> gawlie, your so cute
> 
> heres some recents of me!
> get on mah level hooooooooo hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh hai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im trendy, get with it.


I love your fashion sense! Your super pretty! 


StitchfansJr said:


>


Awesome photoshop/whatevsyouusetomakeyourpicawesome skills! So pretty!


----------



## StitchfansJr

Thanks Robin.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

nevermind


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

StitchfansJr said:


> Thanks Robin.


Of course! 


nerdylightbulb said:


> New pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an old one



Awesome! You are so lucky you got to meet one of your favorite people! Very pretty


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Of course!
> 
> 
> Awesome! You are so lucky you got to meet one of your favorite people! Very pretty



LOL I posted that as Kody. Computer sharing fail XD And thanks.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Posting these as myself now XDD


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> LOL I posted that as Kody. Computer sharing fail XD And thanks.



You guys know each other in real life? That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> You guys know each other in real life? That's pretty awesome!



We're sisters


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> We're sisters



Oh wow, I would have never known!  Haha cool


----------



## baby<3

Okay!  Here are a few 




Me and my friend (and old roommate) Katie before going clubbing one evening




My dance team acting silly before going out in Daytona




C JUMPS   I'm right in the center!




I love my team!   I'm all the way on the left.


----------



## K-Shong99

i'm the one in the back.


----------



## barfownz




----------



## DramaQueen

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY TODAY!!! I AM 21!! I am getting old and fast!! 

Anyways, just wanted to share a pic of the gorgeous amazing fantastic gift my amazing awesome parents got for me! 









a tiffany's bracelet!!! 
I have to go into the store to get the charm put onto the bracelet! I'm so excited!!

Also I just uploaded my pics from Disney onto facebook, I'm gonna attempt to do a trip report so I'll put lots of pics in there if anyone is interested 

I can't believe I'm 21....are you guys gonna kick me out of the TB now??? lol


----------



## disneychick2721

DramaQueen said:


> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY TODAY!!! I AM 21!! I am getting old and fast!!
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to share a pic of the gorgeous amazing fantastic gift my amazing awesome parents got for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a tiffany's bracelet!!!
> I have to go into the store to get the charm put onto the bracelet! I'm so excited!!
> 
> Also I just uploaded my pics from Disney onto facebook, I'm gonna attempt to do a trip report so I'll put lots of pics in there if anyone is interested
> 
> I can't believe I'm 21....are you guys gonna kick me out of the TB now??? lol



Happy Birthday! 
And yes you have to be kicked of the TB now.
-sarcasm-


----------



## Princess victoria

This was from band banquet last night.
I'm all the way on the right. in the bright pink.


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Me, excited over my Abbey Road shirt and haircut.


----------



## StitchfansJr

@Victoria: AWW you look so grown up from when I last saw you xDD
@Megan: *steals shirt* BUTANYWAY, you have pretty eyes! and I love your haircut


----------



## catycatcat4

Got bored dressed up and took a bunch of photos.


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo2

You guys are so pretty, & happy late birthday Caitlin!





sorry that it's so big.
i went to the waterfalls today.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

prom was last night<3 here's a few!










me and garrett 





haa<3





<3 <3 <3





all of the girls.





jessica, brittaney, and me. 





me and marybeth!





everybody! 





everyone, minus one couple! 





our limo





in the middle of two garretts! xD


----------



## Princess victoria

StitchfansJr said:


> @Victoria: AWW you look so grown up from when I last saw you xDD
> @Megan: *steals shirt* BUTANYWAY, you have pretty eyes! and I love your haircut



hahaha! thanks! xD


----------



## PigletGurl

DramaQueen said:


> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY TODAY!!! I AM 21!! I am getting old and fast!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a tiffany's bracelet!!!
> I have to go into the store to get the charm put onto the bracelet! I'm so excited!!
> 
> Also I just uploaded my pics from Disney onto facebook, I'm gonna attempt to do a trip report so I'll put lots of pics in there if anyone is interested
> 
> I can't believe I'm 21....are you guys gonna kick me out of the TB now??? lol



Anyways, just wanted to share a pic of the gorgeous amazing fantastic gift my amazing awesome parents got for me! 

Wow, congrats! I still have a little over 6 months till i turn 21 

Youre really pretty retty:



Princess victoria said:


> This was from band banquet last night.
> I'm all the way on the right. in the bright pink.



Wow, I really like your hair.



AliceinHalloweentown said:


> Me, excited over my Abbey Road shirt and haircut.



You have like an exotic look. 



cindys_castle2011 said:


> prom was last night<3 here's a few!



You and ur bf are gorgeous, I love your hair!



no glasses 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Scott and I, we just celebrated our 9 months together 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## telescope




----------



## Princess victoria

PigletGurl said:


> Wow, I really like your hair.



Thank you so much!


----------



## iNeedGlee

Me as Madame de la Grande Busch(Beauty and the Beast)....Not the best picture!




Me like 2 years ago(I thought this picture was entertaining.....I dont know why)




and ME now!


----------



## DisneyRockstar




----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

iNeedGlee said:


> Me as Madame de la Grande Busch(Beauty and the Beast)....Not the best picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me like 2 years ago(I thought this picture was entertaining.....I dont know why)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ME now!



Madame De La Grande Bouche xD
essentially Madame Big Mouth, that's funny 
Great pics!


----------



## StitchfansJr




----------



## Disney Princess Elli

PigletGurl said:


> Anyways, just wanted to share a pic of the gorgeous amazing fantastic gift my amazing awesome parents got for me!
> 
> Wow, congrats! I still have a little over 6 months till i turn 21
> 
> Youre really pretty retty:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I really like your hair.
> 
> 
> 
> You have like an exotic look.
> 
> 
> 
> You and ur bf are gorgeous, I love your hair!
> 
> 
> 
> no glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Scott and I, we just celebrated our 9 months together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I love your glasses. :]



telescope said:


>



Cute. 



iNeedGlee said:


> Me as Madame de la Grande Busch(Beauty and the Beast)....Not the best picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me like 2 years ago(I thought this picture was entertaining.....I dont know why)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ME now!



Ahah, I like the first one. And I love your hair in the last one. :]



StitchfansJr said:


>



Facebook twin is pretty. 
I commented on this on Facebook but whatever. xD


It was my last proper day (I still have to go in for like a few hours a week and to do exams up until june 17th, but I won't see any of my friends then) of high school on Friday so here's some pictures. 

My hair looks blonde here..


----------



## twiVAMPluvr

this is from spirit week '09


----------



## slightlyvolcom

Me in the middle, with my sister on the left and best friend on the right. Monkey faces lol


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

slightlyvolcom said:


> Me in the middle, with my sister on the left and best friend on the right. Monkey faces lol



Welcome to the Dis! 
Looking Good


----------



## laurenluvsdisney

Me and half of my sisters face.. LOL







Me!!


----------



## Pearls




----------



## MickeyisBeast

I got my hair cut

Before:





After:








(It looks longer on one side because I kept tilting my head, lol)


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain




----------



## K-Shong99

I'M GRADUATED!
=]





me getting my diploma.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Junior Prom; 5/7/10


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

K-Shong99 said:


> I'M GRADUATED!
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me getting my diploma.



Congrats! My graduation is this Thursday!


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo2

K-Shong99 said:


> I'M GRADUATED!
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me getting my diploma.



congrats! 



AmandaSparks730 said:


> Junior Prom; 5/7/10



aw


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

My friend JC and I went to the mall today


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

My graduation


----------



## K-Shong99

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> My graduation



congrats.
=]


----------



## WDWtraveler27

K-Shong99 said:


> I'M GRADUATED!
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me getting my diploma.


Congrats!


AmandaSparks730 said:


> Junior Prom; 5/7/10


Yay 


Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> My friend JC and I went to the mall today


lol posing with manicans XD awesome. very pretty 


disneyworldluvr349 said:


> My graduation


ooooo very pretty! how exciting! congrats


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Everyone's graduation photos are awesome.
I wish we had graduations. -_-
I shall post my results day photos though. That's not until late August though..


----------



## Tinkerbell63

K-Shong99 said:


> I'M GRADUATED!
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me getting my diploma.


CONGRATS!!!



AmandaSparks730 said:


> Junior Prom; 5/7/10



You look BEAUTIFUL!!!



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> My graduation



CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2

everyone's beautiful!
congratulations on the graduations.


----------



## m!ssemmx0

I look icky, but whatever.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Everyone is beautifulllll!! 
(omg..this is so bad, i forget everyone's names!!  ) 
K-shong..kayla i think? congrats on graduating!! you're so pretty too!!
meg - you look beautiful!! i love your dress babydoll! 
mrs. chamberlain - you're so pretty! looks like you had lots of fun! haha
disneyworldluvr349 (robin, right?) congrats on graduating! you and your sister look identical! haha so pretttty! 
 05-26-2010, 05:03 PM    #2952  
m!ssemmx0 - i love your hair! you're very pretty!!

so here's a heavily picnik'd photo of me..haha


----------



## M.I.C.

pathetic but my hair is longer than it's been in years and years right now... im toying with growing it out but have no idea what to/expect


----------



## Captain Brain

Here's me two weeks ago, I thought that I'd attempt to look cool:






My best friend and me at graduation. I didn't graduate this year, but my friend, genius he is, was salutatorian:






This is me and my two best friends. We all wore our Hollister bird shirts one day, because we're that awesome (not really...):


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I took this as a joke xD


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain




----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2




----------



## telescope




----------



## Savikins

JulielovesDisney said:


> so here's a heavily picnik'd photo of me..haha



You look very pretty! 



M.I.C. said:


> pathetic but my hair is longer than it's been in years and years right now... im toying with growing it out but have no idea what to/expect



You look nice! I'd say go ahead and try growing it out.. if you don't like it, you can always get it cut!


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo2

Y'all are quite the lookers.  Seriously!

I  haven't posted in a while...
so, here it goes.





I don't know why, but this is my all time favorite picture I've taken of myself...




This was a while ago, I think I posted it before, but I still like it.
[It's Lee Gianou, bass player for Transmit Now ]


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

Looking good guys! 
Here is a pic of me. haha


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Captain Brain said:


> Here's me two weeks ago, I thought that I'd attempt to look cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend and me at graduation. I didn't graduate this year, but my friend, genius he is, was salutatorian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my two best friends. We all wore our Hollister bird shirts one day, because we're that awesome (not really...):


Aww, Billy looks so sweet


----------



## wdwllamadancer

Me at my dance recital, I'm on the far left 






Me with Alex Marshall from The Cab


----------



## DramaQueen

i recently started to volunteer cleaning and feeding cats at the toronto cat rescues pet store locations and they just got 4 new kittens!!!!!
look how cute!!! im gonna take more pics when i go back on sunday they are so precious and their names are simba, nala, timon and pumba!!


----------



## minniemouse440044

SUMMER2010=party hard.


----------



## Savikins

DramaQueen said:


> i recently started to volunteer cleaning and feeding cats at the toronto cat rescues pet store locations and they just got 4 new kittens!!!!!
> look how cute!!! im gonna take more pics when i go back on sunday they are so precious and their names are simba, nala, timon and pumba!!



AWW! That kitten is just adorable ^.^

And of course you look lovely as well =]


----------



## DISKATER69

minniemouse440044 said:


> SUMMER2010=party hard.



Nice pocket Rachel. If I had ****s I'd do the same


----------



## WDWFreakOfOklahoma.

Hiii!
:]
I'm Cara.
xx


----------



## Darkwing Duck

i literally have not been on here in like a year, i doubt anyone on here remembers me......


----------



## life of the party

Darkwing Duck said:


> i literally have not been on here in like a year, i doubt anyone on here remembers me......



i remember you! you got a new picture! hahahah


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

No more braces. 
(as of today. )


----------



## telescope

I got a tattoo!


----------



## Pearls

telescope said:


> I got a tattoo!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HOLY CRAP TYLER THAT IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

omggg its gorgeous!!!
ahhkjhdfds

that must have hurt so bad tho~


----------



## telescope

Pearls said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP TYLER THAT IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> omggg its gorgeous!!!
> ahhkjhdfds
> 
> that must have hurt so bad tho~



Thank you, paulaaaaaa!!!
and yah it hurt ridiculously bad. they said your side is the most painful part of your body to get a tattoo and it so is. my first one didn't hurt that bad haha. but i'm really happy with how it turned out! it took four hours!


----------



## Axel

From a few weeks ago. I'm the one in the hat. And MAN. I look like a guy here.





From Halloween 2009. I was Deanna (Dean) Winchester and my BFF was Samantha (Sam) Winchester.





And this is from Relay for Life 2010...about fifteen minutes after I donated 8 inches of hair! And obviously very early into the even, as I'm only on mile 8.


----------



## Axel

telescope said:


> I got a tattoo!



So why a jelly fish?

I'm just curious. I like to know the stories behind tattoos.

It looks great, though!


----------



## Pearls

telescope said:


> Thank you, paulaaaaaa!!!
> and yah it hurt ridiculously bad. they said your side is the most painful part of your body to get a tattoo and it so is. my first one didn't hurt that bad haha. but i'm really happy with how it turned out! it took four hours!



yer welcomeeee 
 i am in love with your tattooo so badly its wonderfulll
n yea ive heard that your side is a really painful place to get tattooed.
you have another tattoo?? of what!!


----------



## Alex1411

4th!
So Cute!^^!LOL


----------



## telescope

Axel said:


> So why a jelly fish?
> 
> I'm just curious. I like to know the stories behind tattoos.
> 
> It looks great, though!



It doesn't really have a meaning. I've always loved jellyfish and and thought it would be pretty to have one on my side so I got it.


----------



## telescope

Pearls said:


> yer welcomeeee
> i am in love with your tattooo so badly its wonderfulll
> n yea ive heard that your side is a really painful place to get tattooed.
> you have another tattoo?? of what!!



I have two ants on my foot :B
Don't you have a hello kitty tat on your foot?


----------



## Pearls

telescope said:


> I have two ants on my foot :B
> Don't you have a hello kitty tat on your foot?




oh thats qt
n yea i do!  that one hurt a lot, but its so small so it only lasted about 15 minutes.
i also have a swallow on my shoulder.
i'm trying to get my third one sometime soon, i just need to get some money first.


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2




----------



## life of the party

SnowyJingleBells said:


> No more braces.
> (as of today. )


your teeth look so good!



telescope said:


> I got a tattoo!



ZOMG soosososososo coool


----------



## SaratogaSprings

telescope said:


> I got a tattoo!



um bro just sayin that looks kinda phallic i mean um i dunno if that was intentional but um just sayin, bro, looks kinda phallic. dunno if that's what i'd want on my ribcage forever. just sayin bro. kinda phallic. might have been intentional, might not, but u kno, just sayin might want to hop in a delorean and hit 1.21 gigawatts u kno just sayin, bro.


----------



## DramaQueen

SaratogaSprings said:


> um bro just sayin that looks kinda phallic i mean um i dunno if that was intentional but um just sayin, bro, looks kinda phallic. dunno if that's what i'd want on my ribcage forever. just sayin bro. kinda phallic. might have been intentional, might not, but u kno, just sayin might want to hop in a delorean and hit 1.21 gigawatts u kno just sayin, bro.



lol bro, just sayin. 


tyler, i love the tattoo, its SO unique! phallic shmallic  

also, is it just me, or does everyone else on the TB immediately freak when they see any username with 'saratoga' in it


----------



## Babyjustrun

I didn't think of phallic...
I thought of my bio exam next week. Yay for cnidaria (that's what it is in English right?)
Anyhoo, awesome tat!


----------



## Pearls




----------



## telescope

SaratogaSprings said:


> um bro just sayin that looks kinda phallic i mean um i dunno if that was intentional but um just sayin, bro, looks kinda phallic. dunno if that's what i'd want on my ribcage forever. just sayin bro. kinda phallic. might have been intentional, might not, but u kno, just sayin might want to hop in a delorean and hit 1.21 gigawatts u kno just sayin, bro.


lolzzzzzzzzzz yah


----------



## telescope

DramaQueen said:


> lol bro, just sayin.
> 
> 
> tyler, i love the tattoo, its SO unique! phallic shmallic
> 
> also, is it just me, or does everyone else on the TB immediately freak when they see any username with 'saratoga' in it



Thank you


----------



## life of the party

SaratogaSprings said:


> um bro just sayin that looks kinda phallic i mean um i dunno if that was intentional but um just sayin, bro, looks kinda phallic. dunno if that's what i'd want on my ribcage forever. just sayin bro. kinda phallic. might have been intentional, might not, but u kno, just sayin might want to hop in a delorean and hit 1.21 gigawatts u kno just sayin, bro.



omg its bro toga 



Pearls said:


>



omg coooolness


----------



## SaratogaSprings

DramaQueen said:


> lol bro, just sayin.
> 
> 
> tyler, i love the tattoo, its SO unique! phallic shmallic
> 
> also, is it just me, or does everyone else on the TB immediately freak when they see any username with 'saratoga' in it


why would u freak at my name it is the best resort ever, bro. just sayin


Babyjustrun said:


> I didn't think of phallic...


i did, just sayin


telescope said:


> lolzzzzzzzzzz yah


um bro ur signature picture is kind of um girly bro just sayin u might wanna sub out the pink for a manly color like black or blue bro, just sayin


life of the party said:


> omg its bro toga


sorry bro i don't do togas just sayin


----------



## MickeyisBeast

telescope said:


> I got a tattoo!



I love it! It's awesome-lookin'



life of the party said:


> omg its bro toga



Hahha


----------



## Pearls

SaratogaSprings said:


> why would u freak at my name it is the best resort ever, bro. just sayin
> 
> i did, just sayin
> 
> um bro ur signature picture is kind of um girly bro just sayin u might wanna sub out the pink for a manly color like black or blue bro, just sayin
> 
> sorry bro i don't do togas just sayin



dude bro broski bro broseph bro bromosapien broham bro brah~~~


----------



## cindys_castle2011

me and the closest people MY age that are Gary Allan fans. pfthaha.
(sorry about the alcohol in the pic.. I was NOT drinking.. just clearing that up)
hahahaha.





blahhh i HATE this pic of me.. BUT I've been waiting since I was 11 for that moment! 





who is that??? wha??? jason aldean?!?!? )





chuck wicks  he's sexyyyy!





craig morgan<3 





luke bryan! 





rachellll<3


----------



## D Morggggg




----------



## Pearls

D Morggggg said:


>




that pic is sick ~


----------



## Keegro08

Pearls said:


> that pic is sick ~



I watched the picture in your sig for 30 minutes straight.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Pearls said:


>



paula, youre so trippy. i love it.



cindys_castle2011 said:


> rachellll<3



ahhh kelsi! that was so much fun



D Morggggg said:


>



i like. i like.
(;


----------



## Pearls

Keegro08 said:


> I watched the picture in your sig for 30 minutes straight.



drop it like its hotttt



minniemouse440044 said:


> paula, youre so trippy. i love it.



lets go to a rave rachel!~~


----------



## imabrat

wow. i haven't been here in monthssssssssssssss.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

imabrat said:


> wow. i haven't been here in monthssssssssssssss.



welcome back sonya!
you're gorgeous, as always! =]


----------



## life of the party

cindys_castle2011 said:


> rachellll<3



OMGOMGOMG you are sososoosossoososooo luckyyyy <333
you girls are beautiful!


----------



## Pearls

imabrat said:


> wow. i haven't been here in monthssssssssssssss.



sooooo pretty sonya!!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Everyone's so pretty/handsome!

Me;








And a Silly Jumping pic


----------



## froggy5657

Deleted


----------



## princesskelz

cindys_castle2011 said:


> me and the closest people MY age that are Gary Allan fans. pfthaha.
> (sorry about the alcohol in the pic.. I was NOT drinking.. just clearing that up)
> hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is that??? wha??? jason aldean?!?!? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachellll<3


Very pretty! 



D Morggggg said:


>


nice Attack Attack shirt! Very cute! 



imabrat said:


> wow. i haven't been here in monthssssssssssssss.


adorable! 



MickeyisBeast said:


> Everyone's so pretty/handsome!
> 
> Me;
> 
> And a Silly Jumping pic


pretty! 



froggy5657 said:


> Me:
> 
> Me at Senior Prom 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at JProm 2010



You sir have an amazing smile!  

so i haven't posted pics in a while and i take ALOT of pictures of myself 

Before a sweet sixteen





You could say me and Tink go way back 





Peace out


----------



## SBubba18

The 24" sheephead I caught. But it got all caught up on my ex Ethans line so we say its our fish. 





My sheephead I caught a few nights before the other picture. It was 30"





My sister and I before my senior prom. 





That's me!


----------



## life of the party

graceanne and i (on here she is heyitsga) 





XD i'm in the backround in a pink shirt.. omg im such a n00b im wearing the same shirt in these two pics.. one was in PA and the other in canada haahahaha





UNICORN <3


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Katie, stop being so pretty!!
and i loooooove your face in the second pic!! =)


----------



## PigletGurl

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DramaQueen

Everyone is literally so gorgeous it's insane!
Sonya I love your hair like that!! and Katie you look stunning in that first pic!
Kelsi, I was looking thru your pics on FB and all those country stars just looks so...normal...I love it! You look gorgeous in all your pics too!! And Kelsey I love your makeup in the first pic! Froggy you look really really nice on your prom and you have such a cute smile! Wanda I love the pic in your ticker in your sig thats so cute!! ^_^


these are a few pics from my friend coming to visit from michigan...we met her on neopets like 800 years ago and now we're really close and she always comes to visit. We had a bunch of friends over and we took her out to a club


----------



## minniemouse440044

life of the party said:


> graceanne and i (on here she is heyitsga)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD i'm in the backround in a pink shirt.. omg im such a n00b im wearing the same shirt in these two pics.. one was in PA and the other in canada haahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNICORN <3




youre really ugly LOL, JK youre gorgeous.



DramaQueen said:


> Everyone is literally so gorgeous it's insane!
> Sonya I love your hair like that!! and Katie you look stunning in that first pic!
> Kelsi, I was looking thru your pics on FB and all those country stars just looks so...normal...I love it! You look gorgeous in all your pics too!! And Kelsey I love your makeup in the first pic! Froggy you look really really nice on your prom and you have such a cute smile! Wanda I love the pic in your ticker in your sig thats so cute!! ^_^
> 
> 
> these are a few pics from my friend coming to visit from michigan...we met her on neopets like 800 years ago and now we're really close and she always comes to visit. We had a bunch of friends over and we took her out to a club



you look like you have no fun at all LOL, JK you look like you have tons of fun!




Pearls said:


> drop it like its hotttt
> 
> 
> 
> lets go to a rave rachel!~~



paula, YES!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

DramaQueen said:


> Everyone is literally so gorgeous it's insane!
> Sonya I love your hair like that!! and Katie you look stunning in that first pic!
> Kelsi, I was looking thru your pics on FB and all those country stars just looks so...normal...I love it! You look gorgeous in all your pics too!! And Kelsey I love your makeup in the first pic! Froggy you look really really nice on your prom and you have such a cute smile! Wanda I love the pic in your ticker in your sig thats so cute!! ^_^
> 
> 
> these are a few pics from my friend coming to visit from michigan...we met her on neopets like 800 years ago and now we're really close and she always comes to visit. We had a bunch of friends over and we took her out to a club



I agree with rachel, you look like you never have any fun... lol


----------



## DramaQueen

JulielovesDisney said:


> I agree with rachel, you look like you never have any fun... lol



it's true my life is very depressed and sad.


----------



## Keegro08




----------



## Savikins

Went to Disney last week, and this is me at YC!











And me in Ybor a few days ago... I saw the a-team and ate some delicious crepes! ^.^


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Savikins said:


> Went to Disney last week, and this is me at YC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me in Ybor a few days ago... I saw the a-team and ate some delicious crepes! ^.^



OMG!!! I'm obsessed with your outfits!!! did you wear them around the parks? they are amazing!!


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Savikins said:


> Went to Disney last week, and this is me at YC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me in Ybor a few days ago... I saw the a-team and ate some delicious crepes! ^.^



i rlly lyk yur outfits!!
they r uber cute(=
whered yu get them?? or did yu make them??


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

this is me w/ my bestie(=


----------



## Savikins

JulielovesDisney said:


> OMG!!! I'm obsessed with your outfits!!! did you wear them around the parks? they are amazing!!



Thank you! And I didn't get to wear them to the parks (too hot) but I did get to wear them when I was walking around the resorts and the dinner! 



			
				¡WDW!girlrox(:;37020221 said:
			
		

> i rlly lyk yur outfits!!
> they r uber cute(=
> whered yu get them?? or did yu make them??



Thanks! I actually got the checkered dress at Forever 21, and the other outfit I bought from online.


----------



## Princess victoria

Savikins said:


> Went to Disney last week, and this is me at YC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me in Ybor a few days ago... I saw the a-team and ate some delicious crepes! ^.^



ohmygosh!
both of your outfits are absolutely adorable! DDDD


----------



## minniemouse440044

Keegro08 said:


>



oh hey, youre sexy.


----------



## Keegro08

minniemouse440044 said:


> oh hey, youre sexy.



Lark on my go-kart.


----------



## Keegro08

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37020278 said:
			
		

> this is me w/ my bestie(=



Your cute.


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Keegro08 said:


> Your cute.



thnx(=
so r yu btw


----------



## minniemouse440044

KELSI!




BRITTANY!


----------



## Cinderella90210

i havent looked at this thread in like a year when i last posted  






Me back in Dec 09 for Disney Cruise fire Drill 






Me at my 18th about 6 weeks ago - sailor theme 






HSM Cheerleader the following week for my besties 18th 






GLEEK - nope we did not cut out the L - we found it like that

those photos are all since beg of May but now have blonder hair... oh and yeh its a bob now


----------



## Keegro08

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37030279 said:
			
		

> thnx(=
> so r yu btw



I know. I try


----------



## footballizlife27

hey i havent been on in while. but schools over so i have some free time until football  
heres a pic at my sweet 16


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Keegro08 said:


> I know. I try




lol okay


----------



## Pearls

~


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Pearls said:


> ~



i luv how big yur eyes r! lol


----------



## PigletGurl

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37020278 said:
			
		

> this is me w/ my bestie(=



Youre super pretty


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

PigletGurl said:


> Youre super pretty



thnx!(=


----------



## PigletGurl

my last good pic as a 19 year old hehehehe




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


accidentally in love 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

PigletGurl said:


> my last good pic as a 19 year old hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> accidentally in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



yu r very pretty 2

aww is tht yur bf?


----------



## PigletGurl

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37049000 said:
			
		

> yu r very pretty 2
> 
> aww is tht yur bf?



yup, thats my scotty. been together for a year on aug. 4! 

and thanks!


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

PigletGurl said:


> yup, thats my scotty. been together for a year on aug. 4!
> 
> and thanks!



AWWWWW! yu 2 r very cute 2gthr lol

ur welcome


----------



## KidGoofy

I havent added any recent pictures to photobucket...but here are the most recent of me that have been uploaded.






Fashion Show






Me and 2 girls from the volleyball team. I was the beloved statman...lol






Me acting stupid before the dodgeball game starts






me trying to be cool...lol


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

my mama took this nd then i j/ edited it 2 be black nd white lol


----------



## telescope




----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Superlambanana! ;D


----------



## Cinderella90210

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Superlambanana! ;D



thats a very cool object your standing with.... but um what it is???


----------



## DISKATER69

I haven't done the SYF thing on here before so I thought I should try it. I got bored and played with the webcam xD


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Paula: Sooo pretty, as always! =)
Wanda: awww you're so pretty! you and scott are cute together! congrats on your almost 1 year..haha
Tom: so handsome! I love the last pic haha
¡WDW!girlrox i love your bow  so pretty! 
telescope: very handsome!!
Disney Princess Elli: so pretty! i love the work of art behind you! lol 





me at a sugarland concert


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

telescope said:


>



cute!


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

JulielovesDisney said:


> Paula: Sooo pretty, as always! =)
> Wanda: awww you're so pretty! you and scott are cute together! congrats on your almost 1 year..haha
> Tom: so handsome! I love the last pic haha
> *¡WDW!girlrox i love your bow  so pretty! *
> telescope: very handsome!!
> Disney Princess Elli: so pretty! i love the work of art behind you! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *me at a sugarland concert*



thnx!!!

pretty! i luv sugarland 2 lol


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Cinderella90210 said:


> thats a very cool object your standing with.... but um what it is???



Hahah, it's a Superlambanana. xD



DISKATER69 said:


> I haven't done the SYF thing on here before so I thought I should try it. I got bored and played with the webcam xD



Looking good for being sleep deprived haha. xD



JulielovesDisney said:


> Paula: Sooo pretty, as always! =)
> Wanda: awww you're so pretty! you and scott are cute together! congrats on your almost 1 year..haha
> Tom: so handsome! I love the last pic haha
> ¡WDW!girlrox i love your bow  so pretty!
> telescope: very handsome!!
> Disney Princess Elli: so pretty! i love the work of art behind you! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me at a sugarland concert



Lol thanks! 
And I love your picture lol. :]


----------



## DISKATER69

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Hahah, it's a Superlambanana. xD
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking good for being sleep deprived haha. xD
> *
> 
> 
> Lol thanks!
> And I love your picture lol. :]



I took it like 4 days ago i think. I wasn't that sleep deprived then xD


----------



## jbcheerchick93




----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

delete


----------



## Pearls

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37058201 said:
			
		

> I took this one like 5 min ago lol (=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from like january...



you have two different eye colors..


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Pearls said:


> you have two different eye colors..



Whoa!


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Pearls said:


> you have two different eye colors..



contacts...lol
im near sighted lol


----------



## DISKATER69

That second one's a repost but it kinda got lost at the end of the last page so I'm putting it on here again lol


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

i luv yur hair!! lol


----------



## DISKATER69

Thanks


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

no prob lol


----------



## DISKATER69

Lol. You're really cute!


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

awww(= thnx! lol


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

yur pretty cute 2 lol


----------



## DISKATER69

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37061008 said:
			
		

> yur pretty cute 2 lol



Thanks


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

lol yur welcome (=


----------



## DISKATER69

I was bored...don't judge me...

Unless you like it. Then you can just judge away!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Kacy and I met Luis Enrique at Disneyland yesterday 


Luis Enrique is on the left, then me in the middle and then Kacy c:


----------



## DramaQueen

wooooah kody that is so awesome!!!!!!!! you guys are all a bunch of cuties!!!!!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

DramaQueen said:


> wooooah kody that is so awesome!!!!!!!! you guys are all a bunch of cuties!!!!!!



Thanks c:


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

delete


----------



## DISKATER69

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37069551 said:
			
		

> oh yea bustin' a move lol
> 
> please excuse what i'm wearing...it was early lol



Somebody's a show off!


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

DISKATER69 said:


> Somebody's a show off!



ha i know....those mad skillz 
lol
i actually am a dancer though...just not at that moment haha


----------



## DISKATER69

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37069818 said:
			
		

> ha i know....those mad skillz
> lol
> i actually am a dancer though...just not at that moment haha



Hahaha nevermind about the tricks. Your face is too pretty to break


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

DISKATER69 said:


> Hahaha nevermind about the tricks. Your face is too pretty to break



awww LOL that was sweet
thnx(=


----------



## DISKATER69

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37070218 said:
			
		

> awww LOL that was sweet
> thnx(=



You're welcome


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

DISKATER69 said:


> You're welcome



lol


----------



## DISKATER69

nerdylightbulb said:


> Kacy and I met Luis Enrique at Disneyland yesterday
> 
> 
> Luis Enrique is on the left, then me in the middle and then Kacy c:



Oh LE,they made you look like an animal........literally xD


----------



## life of the party

blaaaah . nvm . FAIL.


----------



## life of the party

nerdylightbulb said:


> Kacy and I met Luis Enrique at Disneyland yesterday
> 
> 
> Luis Enrique is on the left, then me in the middle and then Kacy c:



AAH YOU GUYS
sooo luckyyy <333333
wish i was there! looks like you had fun!


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

delete


----------



## nerdylightbulb

DISKATER69 said:


> Oh LE,they made you look like an animal........literally xD



That's a "Grrrrrrr face" 



life of the party said:


> AAH YOU GUYS
> sooo luckyyy <333333
> wish i was there! looks like you had fun!



It was hecka fun


----------



## Babyjustrun

one of my wonderful hp shirts


----------



## DramaQueen

Babyjustrun said:


> one of my wonderful hp shirts



WANT!!!!!!

i have one that says 'muggle' lol


----------



## Babyjustrun

DramaQueen said:


> WANT!!!!!!
> 
> i have one that says 'muggle' lol



That shirt sounds freaking awesome 
I just got one the other day that says 'Make love not horcruxes', but it was slightly harder to get a picture of myself in it.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

nerdylightbulb said:


> Kacy and I met Luis Enrique at Disneyland yesterday
> 
> 
> Luis Enrique is on the left, then me in the middle and then Kacy c:


lucky! you guys look like you had a load of fun! 


Babyjustrun said:


> one of my wonderful hp shirts


Hilary, you're so pretty.


----------



## K-Shong99

i'm the one in yellow.
me and my friend brittney.


----------



## wdwllamadancer

Hilary, that is such an awesome shirt! I have one that says "I solemnly swear that I am up to no good" on the front and "mischief managed" on the back. Very pretty 


I got my haircut today   (not sure how big this will be so apologies)


----------



## Pearls

Babyjustrun said:


> one of my wonderful hp shirts




hilary you are so pretty!!
your eyes are so big!

love the shirt, too


----------



## footballizlife27

life of the party said:


> graceanne and i (on here she is heyitsga)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD i'm in the backround in a pink shirt.. omg im such a n00b im wearing the same shirt in these two pics.. one was in PA and the other in canada haahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNICORN <3



 very pretty katie!
but i can top you on the rubberband
i have a penguin!!!!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Dance pics last Sunday...me on the left and Brittany on the right.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

DISKATER69 said:


> I was bored...don't judge me...
> 
> Unless you like it. Then you can just judge away!


yeehaw! 


nerdylightbulb said:


> Kacy and I met Luis Enrique at Disneyland yesterday
> 
> 
> Luis Enrique is on the left, then me in the middle and then Kacy c:



Picture taking was fun hahah


----------



## DISKATER69

WDWtraveler27 said:


> *yeehaw! *
> 
> 
> Picture taking was fun hahah



YEEHAW!!!!!! :3
I don't think anybody else gets it LE :3


----------



## minniemouse440044

DISKATER69 said:


> I was bored...don't judge me...
> 
> Unless you like it. Then you can just judge away!



youre really ugly.. LOL JK youre hot.


SDFY:SLDU"FJDKJLFHDS:JF


----------



## DISKATER69

minniemouse440044 said:


> youre really ugly.. LOL JK youre hot.
> 
> 
> SDFY:SLDU"FJDKJLFHDS:JF



Rachel go make me a facebook page that says Chris is really ugly LOL JK he's shmexy


----------



## minniemouse440044

DISKATER69 said:


> Rachel go make me a facebook page that says Chris is really ugly LOL JK he's shmexy




how bout no



			
				¡WDW!girlrox(:;37020278 said:
			
		

> this is me w/ my bestie(=



YOURE FAKE!!!! this is not you


----------



## Keegro08

minniemouse440044 said:


> how bout no
> 
> 
> 
> YOURE FAKE!!!! this is not you



I smell jealousy.

So I am eating lucky charms. Just thought I would tell you guys. OMG rachel text me.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Keegro08 said:


> I smell jealousy.
> 
> So I am eating lucky charms. Just thought I would tell you guys. OMG rachel text me.



hahahaha you wish, she admitted it(;


----------



## DramaQueen

minniemouse440044 said:


> YOURE FAKE!!!! this is not you



lawlziez!!!!!!!!

but its trufax


----------



## MickeyisBeast

minniemouse440044 said:


> hahahaha you wish, she admitted it(;





DramaQueen said:


> lawlziez!!!!!!!!
> 
> but its trufax



That's not really her?


----------



## JulielovesDisney

babyjustrun said:


> one of my wonderful hp shirts :d



i. Want. Your. Shirt!!!!


----------



## life of the party

OMG i was going to call her fake but then i decided not to be a terrible person. i mean.. she had two different colored eyes xD


----------



## JulielovesDisney

life of the party said:


> OMG i was going to call her fake but then i decided not to be a terrible person. i mean.. she had two different colored eyes xD



i thought something was really fishy about that..but i kept my mouth shut. 
i like how she said it was contacts..lol


----------



## Keegro08

She really is fake?

Wow.


----------



## princesskelz

So confused. Someone PM me? kthx


----------



## wdwllamadancer

So lost right now...


----------



## Princess victoria

LOL at all the fake people.

where'd she say she was fake anyways?


----------



## DISKATER69

Princess victoria said:


> LOL at all the fake people.
> 
> where'd she say she was fake anyways?



Kody talked to her


----------



## Princess victoria

DISKATER69 said:


> Kody talked to her



oh
hahaha

fun stuff.


----------



## life of the party

hiiii i'm a real person & have the same color eyes all the time.







but he looks REALLY creepy here.






jumped into the fountain at a local shopping center  B.A. ? yes.






my friends are normal LOL JK, look at them. xD


----------



## princesskelz

life of the party said:


> hiiii i'm a real person & have the same color eyes all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he looks REALLY creepy here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumped into the fountain at a local shopping center  B.A. ? yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friends are normal LOL JK, look at them. xD



You have a really pretty smile!


----------



## DISKATER69

life of the party said:


> hiiii i'm a real person & have the same color eyes all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he looks REALLY creepy here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumped into the fountain at a local shopping center  B.A. ? yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friends are normal LOL JK, look at them. xD



What!? I'm not the only one with one eye color!? OMG!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Katie, I seriously lol'd at your comment!! Love you chica!! You are gorgeous as always!!


----------



## DramaQueen

omg katie you are too much gurl!!! i love that pic of you in the fountain!! 


*hey yall a vote for me in the tb awards is a vote for:*





canada 




kittens




and super sweet dance moves


----------



## life of the party

thanks everyone!

and hmm i guess that means that a vote for me is a vote for cute guys, seat belts (SAFETY FIRST!), and rebellion and fun


----------



## Pearls

DramaQueen said:


> omg katie you are too much gurl!!! i love that pic of you in the fountain!!
> 
> 
> *hey yall a vote for me in the tb awards is a vote for:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and super sweet dance moves



i voted for you in a couple things i think!!!
im so glad my vote is supporting these awesome things!


----------



## Pearls

life of the party said:


> thanks everyone!
> 
> and hmm i guess that means that a vote for me is a vote for cute guys, seat belts (SAFETY FIRST!), and rebellion and fun



oh n also you katie i think i voted for you too!! (i think??? idr tbh heheh)
gosh i feel like i am supporting so many great things!


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo2

Just to prove my cereal is better than Chris'


----------



## DISKATER69

ms.tinkerpoo2 said:


> Just to prove my cereal is better than Chris'



ICKYYYYYYYYYYY that looks unnomable


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo2

DISKATER69 said:


> ICKYYYYYYYYYYY that looks unnomable



Well. Yours is unomable because you can't even see it.
How bout that sir?


----------



## DISKATER69

ms.tinkerpoo2 said:


> Well. Yours is unomable because you can't even see it.
> How bout that sir?



I can see it! I has eyes sir!


----------



## ms.tinkerpoo2

DISKATER69 said:


> I can see it! I has eyes sir!



Meh.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Kacy and I in front of the Princess Fun Faire in Disneyland.


----------



## disney100666

It says I haven't logged in since late April. ): Anyway, here's me at the Taylor Swift concert I went to earlier this month! I was so excited! I waited almost 4 years for that day!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Me!!! I think im the geezer of these forums now...













With my Idol Mr. Jon Foreman






And his brother Tim Foreman...who is slightly shorter than me.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Hawaiidood said:


> Me!!! I think im the geezer of these forums now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Idol Mr. Jon Foreman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his brother Tim Foreman...who is slightly shorter than me.



Matt!! You are not the only geezer on these forums...lol 
You look great!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

disney100666 said:


> It says I haven't logged in since late April. ): Anyway, here's me at the Taylor Swift concert I went to earlier this month! I was so excited! I waited almost 4 years for that day!


OMG, at Gilette?! I was there!


----------



## dancer4life22

ive never uploaded a picture on here so im gonna do it!!! lol

gahhh these are not great pics but oh welll you have a slight idea of what i look like! 






[/IMG]





[/IMG]

these two are just random ones that were of me and my friends. i cropped my friends out though because i dont know if they would want me posting pictures of them on the internet haha. 






[/IMG]

and this is last summer on a playground haha. 

haha i know there awful!


----------



## metsluva57

I haven't been on in so long! ): But here are some recent pics of me 

Mets game with 2 of my best friends(i'm in the middle)-





8th grade semiformal (i'm the one in the back where you can hardly see my head  haha)





8th grade graduation-





me and my best friend amanda


----------



## lpe_bratz

jbcheerchick93 said:


>


JESSE!!!! Where have you been!? 





DramaQueen said:


> omg katie you are too much gurl!!! i love that pic of you in the fountain!!
> 
> 
> *hey yall a vote for me in the tb awards is a vote for:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and super sweet dance moves


Caitlin, gorgeous as always!


----------



## lpe_bratz

3 generations:





Golf banquet:





Week with the cousins:





Bestie&I:





On our way to Toy Story 3!:





Friend's baby bro:





SUMMER!:


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

My friend Lanie and I at the photo booth in the mall


----------



## scarscar93

Me with one of my newest prized possessions:





@Hawaiidood, you have impeccable taste in idols.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

lpe_bratz said:


> 3 generations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf banquet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week with the cousins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bestie&I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way to Toy Story 3!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend's baby bro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUMMER!:



LAUREN!!!!!!!
I MISSSSS YOU <3
surgery!?!?!? whaaat?? PM meeee


----------



## Hawaiidood

scarscar93 said:


> Me with one of my newest prized possessions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hawaiidood, you have impeccable taste in idols.



Ha ha right back at cha. I love them. FAVORITE BAND EVER!!!! Hence the hair


----------



## lpe_bratz

jbcheerchick93 said:


> LAUREN!!!!!!!
> I MISSSSS YOU <3
> surgery!?!?!? whaaat?? PM meeee



Will do, Susie Q! :]


----------



## Hawaiidood

lpe_bratz said:


> Will do, Susie Q! :]



BTW. Hey


----------



## Smiley.Socks

everyone is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Smiley.Socks said:


> everyone is absolutely gorgeous!


Elinz! So pretty!


----------



## caitlingorge

Very wonderful beauties dood


----------



## caitlingorge

I like these pictures very much


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Just a 'lil something I made up on Photobucket last night of my dance friends and I. Whoever can spot me correctly is a genius


----------



## StitchfansJr

^
I think your friends are right.
You are obsessed with photobucket editing and need to go to group therapy for it.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

StitchfansJr said:


> ^
> I think your friends are right.
> You are obsessed with photobucket editing and need to go to group therapy for it.


"Hi, my name is Meg."
"Hi, Meg."
"I...am addicted to Photobucket editing."


----------



## StitchfansJr

AmandaSparks730 said:


> "Hi, my name is Meg."
> "Hi, Meg."
> "I...am addicted to Photobucket editing."


And it'll probably take you a while to get out. xD


----------



## lpe_bratz

Hawaiidood said:


> BTW. Hey


Haha hey Matty!


Smiley.Socks said:


> everyone is absolutely gorgeous!



Really pretty, Elin!


----------



## lpe_bratz

Not really show your face..but I made this for my mom last night..and it got me even more excited to go tomorrow!


----------



## life of the party

lpe_bratz said:


> Not really show your face..but I made this for my mom last night..and it got me even more excited to go tomorrow!



youre going tomorrow? lucky! have fun!


----------



## disney_teen

Hey guys! I have been lurking for a while and posting a little. So just send a friend request. (






My friend Allison and I


----------



## KidGoofy

disney_teen said:


> Hey guys! I have been lurking for a while and posting a little. So just send a friend request. (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Allison and I


very cute...and nice to see your not lurking and now posting


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Me and my BF...please excuse my horrendous hair...lol


----------



## disney_teen

KidGoofy said:


> very cute...and nice to see your not lurking and now posting




Thanks! Oh and I also miss VMK. Haha


----------



## KidGoofy

lol...I think everyone does


----------



## lpe_bratz

life of the party said:


> youre going tomorrow? lucky! have fun!



Yep! Get to get up in 5 hours...joy...And will do!


----------



## Cinderelli16

My Senior Prom!


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

That's me standing on a barbecue thing at a state park....yes, I'm crazy XD






Baby me


----------



## MissDisGirl(:

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> That's me standing on a barbecue thing at a state park....yes, I'm crazy XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby me



Rocky Horror shirt!! 
Epic.


----------



## MissDisGirl(:

Hey! 
I'm Lauren.


----------



## Cinderelli16

MissDisGirl(: said:


> Hey!
> I'm Lauren.



Gosh, your eyes are super gorgeous!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Cinderelli16 said:


> My Senior Prom!



I love your dress!
Very pretty


----------



## Cinderelli16

MickeyisBeast said:


> I love your dress!
> Very pretty



Aweee thank you!


----------



## Keegro08

I don't take alot of pictures haha.

Hold on. they were really big lol


----------



## Sports Blondie

the first two are back from spring break. My cheer team went and competed at the UCA nationals at the wide world of sports in Disney world and the last three are from my trip that i just got back from. I did my senior pictures at the Yacht and beach club and they turned out AMAZING. those are just a few.


----------



## Pearls

MissDisGirl(: said:


> Hey!
> I'm Lauren.



the picture of you and the castle is so cute!!!
you must have been at the park early, it looks so empty!


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Good idea to do senior pics at Disney!!
I should have done that.

I just had my senior pics done yesterday. I get them back in 2 to 3 weeks.
Here is how I looked in the car on the way there:







I was super tired, it was raining, I live in Florida so it was humid, so I look horrid.


----------



## MissDisGirl(:

Cinderelli16 said:


> Gosh, your eyes are super gorgeous!


Thanks! 


Pearls said:


> the picture of you and the castle is so cute!!!
> you must have been at the park early, it looks so empty!



Thank you! 
Yes, very early, we had Crystal Palace ressies at like 8:10 that morning.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Hollywoodhaha said:


> Good idea to do senior pics at Disney!!
> I should have done that.
> 
> I just had my senior pics done yesterday. I get them back in 2 to 3 weeks.
> Here is how I looked in the car on the way there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was super tired, it was raining, I live in Florida so it was humid, so I look horrid.



You do look sleepy, but it's a very good picture!!! I love you eye color! I wish my eyes were that color! (love your hair too.  )


----------



## Cinderelli16

Hollywoodhaha said:


> Good idea to do senior pics at Disney!!
> I should have done that.
> 
> I just had my senior pics done yesterday. I get them back in 2 to 3 weeks.
> Here is how I looked in the car on the way there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was super tired, it was raining, I live in Florida so it was humid, so I look horrid.



I wish I had your eye color, it's purtayyy.  mine is like a greyish blue or green most of the time, I hate it.


----------



## minniemouse440044

havent posted in a while!
everyone is so purrtyy.
these are from tuesday at the park and wednesday at centennial park downtown!






DAVID




SWINGS!




trippy




i am the duck mastah


----------



## LizSwann32

Haven't posted in so long!!!! Omg i miss the Dis! So here's my headshot


----------



## Pearls

those pictures are really cool, rachel.
i love fisheye lenses


----------



## minniemouse440044

Pearls said:


> those pictures are really cool, rachel.
> i love fisheye lenses



thanks paula! i love it to, my friend david has a fish eye camera, and my mom just has the lense


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Ugh.


----------



## big_thunder_girl




----------



## DISKATER69

big_thunder_girl said:


> Ugh.



You're really pretty!

I got bored so I took this in the dark lol:






My hair is getting really long (and yes, i know I look like a dork)


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Thanks!


lol wow, Monster....Those are epic.


----------



## DISKATER69

big_thunder_girl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> lol wow, Monster....Those are epic.



You're welcome

...and yes they are epic


----------



## big_thunder_girl

No problem.


They are very epic. :| No joke.


----------



## DISKATER69

Hehehehe run children! RUN AND HIDE 

oh yeah, and Anitza made me post this


----------



## DISKATER69

aaannnnnnnndddddddd....now a repeat to remind everybody that I'm not _*that*_ scary:






More like adorable if you ask me! xD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

me being super duper excited at 1:20 am :L


----------



## DISKATER69

WDWtraveler27 said:


> me being super duper excited at 1:20 am :L



Hey sexy! Nice earphones :3


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> me being super duper excited at 1:20 am :L



LUIS YOU ARE THE CUTEST THING EVUR

okay chris..youre cool


----------



## WDWtraveler27

minniemouse440044 said:


> LUIS YOU ARE THE CUTEST THING EVUR
> 
> okay chris..youre cool



haha thanks


----------



## DISKATER69

WDWtraveler27 said:


> haha thanks



Ahem *points to comment on last page*


----------



## WDWtraveler27

DISKATER69 said:


> Hey sexy! Nice earphones :3



hey, do I sense some earphone jealousy?


----------



## DISKATER69

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hey, do I sense some earphone jealousy?



No, I like my thick earphones :3


----------



## lpe_bratz

Instead of adding a ton of pictures from my trip so far; I decided to make a collage...we go home in 4 days


----------



## JulielovesDisney

OMG!! I want your shirt that says Forever Young with the Minnie Ears! Where'd you get that???


----------



## lpe_bratz

JulielovesDisney said:


> OMG!! I want your shirt that says Forever Young with the Minnie Ears! Where'd you get that???



Delia's a few months ago


----------



## JulielovesDisney

lpe_bratz said:


> Delia's a few months ago



Ahhh!!! I gotta hunt down a Delia's store! It's just too cute..I must have it! lol


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Elin, Chris, and I on oovoo




Haylea, Chris and I on oovoo


----------



## DISKATER69




----------



## WDWtraveler27




----------



## WDWtraveler27

yes


----------



## WDWtraveler27

DISKATER69 said:


>



nooooo


----------



## Smiley.Socks

;D


----------



## big_thunder_girl

OOVOO SPAMM!!!! xD


----------



## DISKATER69

big_thunder_girl said:


> OOVOO SPAMM!!!! xD



 It's fun lol


----------



## big_thunder_girl

B-but.
It's annoyinnnGGG!!


----------



## DISKATER69

big_thunder_girl said:


> B-but.
> It's annoyinnnGGG!!



If you were there you'd understand. It was funny lolol


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Haha, yeah. Wish I could watch lol


----------



## WDWtraveler27

yes oovoo is fun, especially with us


----------



## DISKATER69

WDWtraveler27 said:


> yes oovoo is fun, especially with us



It's also perverted at times...but who doesn't love themselves some good ole perversion? xD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

DISKATER69 said:


> It's also perverted at times...but who doesn't love themselves some good ole perversion? xD



 Katie and her shake and weight


----------



## DISKATER69

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Katie and her shake and weight



That was the best


----------



## big_thunder_girl

DISKATER69 said:


> It's also perverted at times...but who doesn't love themselves some good ole perversion? xD



Oooh, ooooh! I don't!


----------



## DISKATER69

big_thunder_girl said:


> Oooh, ooooh! I don't!



They always say no before they try 

XDDDD


----------



## big_thunder_girl

DISKATER69 said:


> They always say no before they try
> 
> XDDDD



...


----------



## DISKATER69

Hehehe :3


----------



## big_thunder_girl

welll.


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

Hey! Who wants to see a sexy random webcam pic of me???


----------



## DISKATER69

PeterPanPatrick said:


> Hey! Who wants to see a sexy random webcam pic of me???



you dont have to ask lol. just go ahead and post


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

DISKATER69 said:


> you dont have to ask lol. just go ahead and post



Yeah. I know that.  I just wanted to see who'd say yes. :9


----------



## DISKATER69

BLAOW! I mean bidness!


----------



## big_thunder_girl

sure?


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

The random pic war is on...
lemme get a pic


----------



## big_thunder_girl

PeterPanPatrick said:


> Yeah. I know that.  I just wanted to see who'd say yes. :9



Well in that case...Yes.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Was in the room with a celeb today. Jealous?















Didn't think so.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

bump


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Wait!

I can't bump this board! It's a sticky! D:


----------



## PeterPanPatrick




----------



## big_thunder_girl

PeterPanPatrick said:


>



Wow, that's sexy. A big red X!


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

big_thunder_girl said:


> Wow, that's sexy. A big red X!



Check my Tumblr. I can't get it to work


----------



## big_thunder_girl

PeterPanPatrick said:


> Check my Tumblr. I can't get it to work



Me? How would I know what your tumblr is?


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

big_thunder_girl said:


> Me? How would I know what your tumblr is?



It's in my sig.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

....I feel stupid.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Where the heck did you get that moose?


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

big_thunder_girl said:


> Where the heck did you get that moose?



When I went to Canada...


----------



## big_thunder_girl

CHECK IT! 


I hate this pic:









But this one...*I LOVE!*


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Random, xDDDDD


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

big_thunder_girl said:


> CHECK IT!
> 
> 
> I hate this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this one...*I LOVE!*



Is that you? I'm assuming it.
PS- It was the Canada pavilion in EPCOT. I saw a guy with it and begged my parents to let me get on. I ended up getting the last on.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

PeterPanPatrick said:


> Is that you? I'm assuming it.
> PS- It was the Canada pavilion in EPCOT. I saw a guy with it and begged my parents to let me get on. I ended up getting the last on.



Kewelness.


And yep, it's me. didnt you see my post that said:


Me!


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

big_thunder_girl said:


> Kewelness.
> 
> 
> And yep, it's me. didnt you see my post that said:
> 
> 
> Me!



Kool. No i didn't. oops. I gtg. talk to ya later!


----------



## big_thunder_girl

PeterPanPatrick said:


> Kool. No i didn't. oops. I gtg. talk to ya later!



KEWL BAI.


----------



## StitchfansJr

^
I like your hair color. it's kinda like mine, but yours is darker. xD


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Mine? Oh thanks. xD I just thought my hair was brown. I never knew it was anything special!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

haha. it's pretty and I'm jealous how clear your skin is! xD Mine usually isn't..but in my pictures, it looks like it is. 
----


----------



## TylerFG

Me on a train to New York in December 2009


----------



## big_thunder_girl

StitchfansJr said:


> haha. it's pretty and I'm jealous how clear your skin is! xD Mine usually isn't..but in my pictures, it looks like it is.
> ----



Your really pretty! My skin isn't all that clear, haha...
Plus I had a little makeup on, so... 

I know this is TMI but I have a huge pimple right now that's driving me nuts- It's so annoying! But that pic wasn't old... It was the day Eclipse came out.


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

big_thunder_girl said:


> I know this is TMI but I have a huge pimple right now that's driving me nuts- It's so annoying! But that pic wasn't old... It was the day Eclipse came out.



So you KNOW that's TMI and yet you still post it...  WOW...


----------



## big_thunder_girl

PeterPanPatrick said:


> So you KNOW that's TMI and yet you still post it...  WOW...



Wellllll......
































































































































































































Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

Haha. Yeah. MOOSE EARS!!!!!!


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Random much?


----------



## JulielovesDisney

My one shoulder looks like a linebacker's...lol


----------



## big_thunder_girl

JulielovesDisney said:


> My one shoulder looks like a linebacker's...lol



Haha! xD


----------



## MusicalDisneyDreams

Everyone's so cute/pretty/handsome!


----------



## big_thunder_girl

MusicalDisneyDreams said:


> Everyone's so cute/pretty/handsome!



why thank youuu. Well, what do you look like?


----------



## StitchfansJr

big_thunder_girl said:


> Your really pretty! My skin isn't all that clear, haha...
> Plus I had a little makeup on, so...
> 
> I know this is TMI but I have a huge pimple right now that's driving me nuts- It's so annoying! But that pic wasn't old... It was the day Eclipse came out.


Thank you.  Ohh, I see. xD
It's okay, I'm the same way! It's always my forehead for some reason.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

StitchfansJr said:


> Thank you.  Ohh, I see. xD
> It's okay, I'm the same way! It's always my forehead for some reason.



It's always my nose. Not on it, around it...Like the edges.


----------



## StitchfansJr

big_thunder_girl said:


> It's always my nose. Not on it, around it...Like the edges.


Mine too. D: I just put Noxema on it and hope that it works.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

StitchfansJr said:


> Mine too. D: I just put Noxema on it and hope that it works.



Does it? I REALLY NEED TO KNOW what works. 
My acne's not that bad but I want to prevent it before it gets worse.

And I'm sick of hearing "IT REALLY WORKS!" on every commercial. I want to know the truth.


----------



## StitchfansJr

big_thunder_girl said:


> Does it? I REALLY NEED TO KNOW what works.
> My acne's not that bad but I want to prevent it before it gets worse.
> 
> And I'm sick of hearing "IT REALLY WORKS!" on every commercial. I want to know the truth.


If you apply it on daily, it works. I've never used any of those celebrity-based ones like Proactive and whatever else is out there, so..xD


----------



## big_thunder_girl

StitchfansJr said:


> If you apply it on daily, it works. I've never used any of those celebrity-based ones like Proactive and whatever else is out there, so..xD



Cool. Is noxema perscription?


----------



## StitchfansJr

big_thunder_girl said:


> Cool. Is noxema perscription?


I'm not really sure..I've just been using it and it works.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Is it just something you buy off the shelves or do you have to ask doctors permission, and get a perscription...That's basically what Im asking.


----------



## StitchfansJr

You just buy it on the shelves.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

To jump in on your convo, I use Proactiv and it works really well. My skin is pretty bad and breaks out easily. Proactiv is the only thing that works, even presciptions didn't work for me.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Great pictures everyone! 

On the acne subject I have tried clean and clear, clearasil, proactive, nuetrogena, none of them worked. Right now I'm using Murad and it's better than the others, but it's still not as good as I hoped. I think you'll just have to try different things until you find something that works.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

I guess it depends on the person and product.

for example:
Clearasil might work better for me than it works for you, get it?


----------



## DISKATER69

Lesson #294: Skullcandy headphones don't taste like candy


----------



## WDWtraveler27

DISKATER69 said:


> Lesson #294: Skullcandy headphones don't taste like candy



they don't taste like skulls either. I learned that the hard way


----------



## big_thunder_girl

and you want them to taste like skulls why?


----------



## life of the party

big_thunder_girl said:


> and you want them to taste like skulls why?



skulls are so crunchy and refreshing!


----------



## big_thunder_girl

life of the party said:


> skulls are so crunchy and refreshing!



Hmmm...Skulls never sounded so good.
Thanks for describing, I'm going to buy some skulls at Target.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

life of the party said:


> skulls are so crunchy and refreshing!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Sorry if they're huge... :O




(don't really like that one^)
























(I'm in the middle)


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

DISKATER69 said:


>



LE's face is great there. xD


----------



## JulielovesDisney

snowyjinglebells said:


> sorry if they're huge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't really like that one^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm in the middle)



so pretty!!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Disney Princess Elli said:


> LE's face is great there. xD



I was just joking around. xD I didn't think they would actually take the picture


----------



## DISKATER69

WDWtraveler27 said:


> I was just joking around. xD I didn't think they would actually take the picture



It was me


----------



## WDWtraveler27

DISKATER69 said:


> It was me



i will get you when you least expect it


----------



## Cinderelli16

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Sorry if they're huge... :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't really like that one^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm in the middle)



You are SO gorgeous!


----------



## Cinderelli16

I don't think I ever posted any pictures from my last trip to Disney World, so here are a few:





Mickey ears...actually Minnie ears. heheh




Notice how we're in hoodies & vests in FLORIDA! xD




Monorail! 




We take this picture EVERY year. hahah
Collin was crushing me. xD


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Cinderelli16 said:


> I don't think I ever posted any pictures from my last trip to Disney World, so here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey ears...actually Minnie ears. heheh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how we're in hoodies & vests in FLORIDA! xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monorail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We take this picture EVERY year. hahah
> Collin was crushing me. xD



Um, which one are you? Either way, your REALLY pretty!


----------



## Cinderelli16

big_thunder_girl said:


> Um, which one are you? Either way, your REALLY pretty!



I'm the blonde one. hahah but thank you!


----------



## big_thunder_girl

Cinderelli16 said:


> I'm the blonde one. hahah but thank you!



Wow, your really pretty!


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

big_thunder_girl said:


> Me!



but I thought you were a smiley face! lol  you're very pretty  

everyone is so pretty/handsome/awesome whatever you want me to say lol It's easier to day on one post than to write a million of 'em.


----------



## Cinderelli16

big_thunder_girl said:


> Wow, your really pretty!



Aweee thank you!  You're very pretty yourself.


----------



## wdwgirl4ever

All my pics are bad :/ maybe I can find a good one or something,,,


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Chris and I on oovoo




Katie, Chris and I


----------



## Cinderelli16

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Chris and I on oovoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie, Chris and I



Ahahah you guys are silly!


----------



## DancingAllie

Sorry it's sideways, i didnt feel like editting it


----------



## Cinderelli16

DancingAllie said:


> Sorry it's sideways, i didnt feel like editting it



Aweee you're adorable!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Cinderelli16 said:


> I don't think I ever posted any pictures from my last trip to Disney World, so here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey ears...actually Minnie ears. heheh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how we're in hoodies & vests in FLORIDA! xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monorail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We take this picture EVERY year. hahah
> Collin was crushing me. xD


Gorgeous, as always Kayla =)



WDWtraveler27 said:


> Chris and I on oovoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie, Chris and I


You guys are so fun!! 



DancingAllie said:


> Sorry it's sideways, i didnt feel like editting it


Aww, pretty! I love your shirt in the second one.


----------



## Cinderelli16

JulielovesDisney said:


> Gorgeous, as always Kayla =)



Aweee fankkk youuu Julie! <3


----------



## life of the party




----------



## Cinderelli16

life of the party said:


>



i pretty much worship you.


----------



## DancingAllie

JulielovesDisney said:


> Aww, pretty! I love your shirt in the second one.



Aww, Thanks 



Cinderelli16 said:


> Aweee you're adorable!



Thanks


----------



## bouncytigger22

mee!


----------



## Cinderelli16

bouncytigger22 said:


> mee!



You're super pretty!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

JulielovesDisney said:


> so pretty!!!





Cinderelli16 said:


> You are SO gorgeous!


Aww, thanks guys!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Cinderelli16 said:


> I don't think I ever posted any pictures from my last trip to Disney World, so here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey ears...actually Minnie ears. heheh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how we're in hoodies & vests in FLORIDA! xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monorail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We take this picture EVERY year. hahah
> Collin was crushing me. xD


You are *sooooo* gorgeous Kayla! 


life of the party said:


>



Katie is b-e-a-u-tiful.


----------



## Cinderelli16

SnowyJingleBells said:


> You are *sooooo* gorgeous Kayla!
> 
> 
> Katie is b-e-a-u-tiful.



Aweee thank you!


----------



## Cinderelli16

I was thinking hard. xD





Muhhh ride, good way to pick up some guys, right? hahah





Rainforest Cafe. 





I love him, he always waits for me. <3
It's true love.


----------



## minniemouse440044

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Chris and I on oovoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie, Chris and I



thanks for the incvite luis. i hate my life. im going to cry again. you make me feel left out. i have no friends.


----------



## DISKATER69

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Chris and I on oovoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie, Chris and I



I for real look like a real bandit. just sayin


----------



## bolognehead

accident


----------



## bolognehead

i am in the middle i was getting monster poured on me so i look like im gonna puch someone.
its from feburary i am uploading new pictures now


----------



## bolognehead

this was taken last night so its recent i guess haha













^ this one was from april


----------



## minniemouse440044

bolognehead said:


> this was taken last night so its recent i guess haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this one was from april



uhm hai! i want to be friends haahha

i love summer!













my names rachel, i like to feel good.
...and luis makes me cry.


----------



## telescope

da beachhh


----------



## minniemouse440044

telescope said:


> da beachhh



juhelly fish.


----------



## mikeyandscoobyx2




----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> uhm hai! i want to be friends haahha
> 
> i love summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my names rachel, i like to feel good.
> ...and luis makes me cry.



Oh my! I lovelovelove your dress in the second picture!
Gurrrlll you is smokin! ;D


----------



## WDWtraveler27

DISKATER69 said:


> I for real look like a real bandit. just sayin



I didn't even try it


----------



## DISKATER69

WDWtraveler27 said:


> I didn't even try it



well next time try it with me!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

DISKATER69 said:


> well next time try it with me!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

from the last day of school in may
i'm on the left


----------



## WDWtraveler27

oovoo party


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Oh my! I lovelovelove your dress in the second picture!
> Gurrrlll you is smokin! ;D



you know how i do..

and i got the dress at charolette ruessss!

thanks gurlfriend(;


----------



## aquarhapsody

Here's me, in all of my geeky glory.






I took this one for a stop motion video I did where my clothes instantly change, so that's why I look so wierd.


----------



## big_thunder_girl

aquarhapsody said:


> Here's me, in all of my geeky glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one for a stop motion video I did where my clothes instantly change, so that's why I look so wierd.



wow Lindsey. xD


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> you know how i do..
> 
> and i got the dress at charolette ruessss!
> 
> thanks gurlfriend(;



One of my favorite stores everrr!


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> One of my favorite stores everrr!



that, and forever 21!


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> that, and forever 21!



Oh yes, those are the stores I mainly shop at now & sometimes Wet Seal.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

WDWtraveler27 said:


> oovoo party



"just cover up chris' face and the picture looks better"


----------



## D Morggggg

Kyla and I at Vero Beach!


----------



## DISKATER69

PosessedEeyore said:


> "just cover up chris' face and the picture looks better"



Sophie what happens in oovoo stays in oovoo. Don't bring that up or I'll cry!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Baby Ellie in WDW. xD


----------



## Cinderelli16

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Baby Ellie in WDW. xD



Ahhh omggg I love it! So precious, especially the second one.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

D Morggggg said:


> Kyla and I at Vero Beach!


Handsome! Kyla looks like a friend of mine at school.  



Disney Princess Elli said:


> Baby Ellie in WDW. xD


AWWWWWWW!!!! Baby Ellie is adorable!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

disney princess elli said:


> baby ellie in wdw. Xd


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :'d


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Some repeats 

An extremely picnik'd pic of me..





Disney World from last summer.





Baby Julie sleepin' on the beach..awwwwz 





Me with my Buzz Lightyear water gun I found at a Dollar Tree


----------



## Cinderelli16

JulielovesDisney said:


> Some repeats
> 
> An extremely picnik'd pic of me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney World from last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Julie sleepin' on the beach..awwwwz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with my Buzz Lightyear water gun I found at a Dollar Tree



Julie, you're a total babe! ;D


----------



## life of the party

oovoo!





mysterious orange sunglass creature





shakeweight














sometimes i pretend to be chris




rachellll




bandits.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

life of the party said:


> oovoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mysterious orange sunglass creature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shakeweight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i pretend to be chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachellll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bandits.



herp derp!


----------



## Pearls

life of the party said:


> bandits.




lol  at first i read save the zebras as save these bras

also u have a shakeweight???? LOL
the first time i saw a commercial for that i thought it was a joke


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Cinderelli16 said:


> Julie, you're a total babe! ;D


Baha muchos gracias



life of the party said:


> oovoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mysterious orange sunglass creature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shakeweight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i pretend to be chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachellll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bandits.



Katie, I seriously lol'd at that first pic!!!


----------



## DISKATER69

life of the party said:


> oovoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mysterious orange sunglass creature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shakeweight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i pretend to be chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachellll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bandits.



I didn't know till now that you took the glasses picture. I look stupid 

Oh yeah and the bandits is still the best picture idea ever xD


----------



## life of the party

Pearls said:


> lol  at first i read save the zebras as s*ave these bras*
> 
> also u have a shakeweight???? LOL
> the first time i saw a commercial for that i thought it was a joke


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaah

and YEAH I DO. lml. lifes good <3




JulielovesDisney said:


> Baha muchos gracias
> 
> 
> 
> Katie, I seriously lol'd at that first pic!!!


hahahahahaha! i thought it was funny too! but nobody else did  xD




DISKATER69 said:


> I didn't know till now that you took the glasses picture. I look stupid
> 
> Oh yeah and the bandits is still the best picture idea ever xD



I TOLD YA i was going to. but nobody ever listens to me.


----------



## Cinderelli16

oovoo tonight Katie?


----------



## Cinderelli16

Last day of HS.


----------



## Mrs.Musso

.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> Last day of HS.



awh kayla, you are so pretty I LOVE OOVOING WITH YOU


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> awh kayla, you are so pretty I LOVE OOVOING WITH YOU



Awwweee Rachel! I love oovooing with you too! 
Gahhh I just messed up my nail polish though. :/ hehehe

But anywho thanks loveee! <3


----------



## Sparx

we went to the zoo.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Sparx said:


> we went to the zoo.



Aww..you two are so cute together!


----------



## PigletGurl

a few pics from my trip.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and now for a couple pic.

happy 11 months for us! <3





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DancingAllie

ur really pretty ^


----------



## dreamingbelle

I'm Samantha and I'm 16 years old. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sparx

JulielovesDisney said:


> Aww..you two are so cute together!



thank you!! we had so much fun that day but it was like a million degrees outside!


----------



## BK228

i really dislike this photo but is the best i can find



http://s767.photobucket.com/albums/xx315/bkneebone/?action=view&current=067.jpg


----------



## baby<3

You guys'll appreciate this


----------



## DramaQueen

i'm still in england until tomorrow, but here are a couple pics from when we went to london yesterday!! 





trafalgar square





buckingham palace





big ben


----------



## life of the party

DramaQueen said:


> i'm still in england until tomorrow, but here are a couple pics from when we went to london yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trafalgar square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckingham palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big ben



when you have that many jumping pictures from one day, they stop being cool jumping pictures and that turning into pictures of your day flying around london. nbd 


SWEET PICS THOUGH GURL


----------



## KidGoofy

baby<3 said:


> You guys'll appreciate this



Not gonna lie I saw the status where it sayed you changed your profile pic on facebook and was gonna comment it there...but then I was like wait she doesnt know me. But I will say it here. This pic is fricking awesome...lol



DramaQueen said:


> i'm still in england until tomorrow, but here are a couple pics from when we went to london yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trafalgar square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckingham palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big ben



Sweet pics...looks like someone didn't have any jet lag.

And Katie is right but I think the only reason she is flying is because Tinkerbelle put some pixie dust in her coffee...lol wow that was cheesy of me


----------



## baby<3

KidGoofy said:


> Not gonna lie I saw the status where it sayed you changed your profile pic on facebook and was gonna comment it there...but then I was like wait she doesnt know me. But I will say it here. This pic is fricking awesome...lol



Thanks, Tom!


----------



## dancer4life22

some pictures of me...
not great but whatever!
and no my hair is NOT greasy it is wet! i had just gotten home from the beach and taken a shower!
aughhh my hair is too short 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/IMG]

the second one is wayyy better then the first!


----------



## K-Shong99




----------



## LizSwann32

Hi! Haven't Posted in a while but here are two recent pics! One is from my Junior Prom  and the other is my headshot 














sorry for the hugeness lol


----------



## m!ssemmx0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHjMoU4-Z2M

A video I made the other day for my Tumblr followers...


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Just chilling with The Script on my birthday. As you do.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I'll re-upload my picture when the troll's gone, guys.


----------



## DancingAllie

I  saw it, and your lucky to have meet them. but its sad trolls like them have to ruin it.


----------



## princesskelz

baby<3 said:


> You guys'll appreciate this


LOVE IT! So pretty! 



DramaQueen said:


> i'm still in england until tomorrow, but here are a couple pics from when we went to london yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trafalgar square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckingham palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big ben



lol adorable! Hope you had a wonderful time! 



K-Shong99 said:


>


Beautiful! 



LizSwann32 said:


> Hi! Haven't Posted in a while but here are two recent pics! One is from my Junior Prom  and the other is my headshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the hugeness lol


Stunning! 



I just returned home from a 11 day Walt Disney World trip. Had a blast!




Backlot tour acting! If you are over 16 and want to do it i suggest you do it! They pantomime what your supposed to do so you aren't confused.





Peter Pan, Me, and Wendy





Hollywood Public Works and me! They are hysterical!


----------



## DramaQueen

WOOOOAH KELS! I can't believe you were in the backlot tour show!! I've always wanted to do that! When I went in April they didn't have any people from the audience as actors!  Hope you had a blast! Did you get really wet at all?? Looks like your trip was fun, and I loved all your tweets & twitpics!!


----------



## princesskelz

DramaQueen said:


> WOOOOAH KELS! I can't believe you were in the backlot tour show!! I've always wanted to do that! When I went in April they didn't have any people from the audience as actors!  Hope you had a blast! Did you get really wet at all?? Looks like your trip was fun, and I loved all your tweets & twitpics!!



lol thanks! I did not get wet. I was the Captain of the boat so i stayed away from the water. They made us wear those jackets and turnout pants so we would stay dry but it was so hot outside i was sweating in the jacket and pants. I was asked by one of the CM's if i worked in the character department in WDW because my acting and animation were great. Overall i can't wait to start working at WDW acting.


----------



## Sports Blondie

me and my cousin in the world of disney!




my cousin piggy backing me around in epcot




 sitting in my little sister's stroller




 my littlest sister and I about to ride TOT


----------



## MickeyisBeast

everyone's so pretty/handsome (;

I got back from WDW two days ago





We stayed at the GF













Sorry for the size


----------



## DancingAllie

I love your dress in the first pic ^^


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

i'll post my picture again since i deleted it the first time.
i met the script and heard their new album before it comes out in september. :')


----------



## LondonUnderground

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30750605&l=d22efb8e0e&id=1472018753

it wont let me put the actual picture on, it keeps coming up with a red x :| but jtlyk, im the one on the left  me and my friend did it on our other friends mac, rotfl.


----------



## dancer4life22

how do i delete a post? gahhh


----------



## Pearls

pic from an art festival i went to over the weekend  this was when we were watching musiq soulchild!!
 and please xcuse my ratty hair, it was very humid!!


----------



## Cinderelli16

Pearls said:


> pic from an art festival i went to over the weekend  this was when we were watching musiq soulchild!!
> and please xcuse my ratty hair, it was very humid!!



I love your outifit....actually I always love your outfits. xD hehehe
But anyways, you're super duper pretty!


----------



## thetallone

i was bored so yeah haha.





i look pretty bad here cause it was such a stresssful day when we went to DSW:0 xD


----------



## DramaQueen

^^ 
WOW you really are tall. those are some long stems on you!


----------



## thetallone

DramaQueen said:


> ^^
> WOW you really are tall. those are some long stems on you!



Hahah that seriously made me laugh  I know I am everybody is so surprised that I'm tall hahaha


----------



## PigletGurl

how tall are u tho?


----------



## Cinderelli16

thetallone said:


> i was bored so yeah haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i look pretty bad here cause it was such a stresssful day when we went to DSW:0 xD



Pretty pretty pretty! 
& my goodness you have very long legs! 
Not a bad thing though.


----------



## thetallone

PigletGurl said:


> how tall are u tho?



I'm like 5'2 or 5'3 or around that. I'm kinda tall for my age. lol. in the picture it probably looks kinda deceiving


----------



## thetallone

Cinderelli16 said:


> Pretty pretty pretty!
> & my goodness you have very long legs!
> Not a bad thing though.



Why thank you!  
Trust me, you aren't the first person who's said that, lol. I try to embrace my tallness for confidence haha.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

thetallone said:


> Why thank you!
> Trust me, you aren't the first person who's said that, lol. I try to embrace my tallness for confidence haha.



How old are you?
I know how you feel though. My legs are literally half of my height. And my arms are probably longer than my legs.  lol 
It's really annoying for trying to find jeans/long sleeved shirts that fit properly. I need long length jeans and long sleeved tshirts I need to be a large, when I'm really only a size medium, so the sleeves are long enough.


----------



## Pearls

Cinderelli16 said:


> I love your outifit....actually I always love your outfits. xD hehehe
> But anyways, you're super duper pretty!



thanks girlie!


----------



## thetallone

JulielovesDisney said:


> How old are you?
> I know how you feel though. My legs are literally half of my height. And my arms are probably longer than my legs.  lol
> It's really annoying for trying to find jeans/long sleeved shirts that fit properly. I need long length jeans and long sleeved tshirts I need to be a large, when I'm really only a size medium, so the sleeves are long enough.



I'm 13.  I have really gotten used to my tallness. Finding clothes isn't much of a problem for me. Just a large for me works just fine. Being tall has benefits for me. I was kinda chubby when I was younger but as I got taller I thinned out.  Sometimes my family members call my legs spider-legs which it gets irritating, lol. Not to mention, my arms are a pain too. I was just born with REALLY long arms and legs, haha. *Cough* And by mentioning my username. *Cough*


----------



## DancingAllie

thetallone said:


> I'm 13.  I have really gotten used to my tallness. Finding clothes isn't much of a problem for me. Just a large for me works just fine. Being tall has benefits for me. I was kinda chubby when I was younger but as I got taller I thinned out.  Sometimes my family members call my legs spider-legs which it gets irritating, lol. Not to mention, my arms are a pain too. I was just born with REALLY long arms and legs, haha. *Cough* And by mentioning my username. *Cough*



Im the same age and that tall too


----------



## JulielovesDisney

thetallone said:


> I'm 13.  I have really gotten used to my tallness. Finding clothes isn't much of a problem for me. Just a large for me works just fine. Being tall has benefits for me. I was kinda chubby when I was younger but as I got taller I thinned out.  Sometimes my family members call my legs spider-legs which it gets irritating, lol. Not to mention, my arms are a pain too. I was just born with REALLY long arms and legs, haha. *Cough* And by mentioning my username. *Cough*



Being tall is great! lol 
When I was 13, I was like 5'5" already..haha. But I played basketball so I had a big advantage to being tall.


----------



## GoofyGirlxoxo

yep... thats me


----------



## DancingAllie

GoofyGirlxoxo said:


> yep... thats me



Awweh. You're really pretty.


----------



## GoofyGirlxoxo

DancingAllie said:


> Awweh. You're really pretty.



ahh thank you!


----------



## DancingAllie

GoofyGirlxoxo said:


> ahh thank you!



You're welcome


----------



## DramaQueen

here are a few of my fave pics from my trip to england 





nature walk in bristol!




sightseeing tour in bath




trying on WEIRD dresses in topshop




our new topshop outfits 




in front of buckingham palace 

such a fun trip!! england is so awesome!!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Caitlin! Gorgeous! But your trip looked soooo boring... 

Me last summer, being all artsy n stuff.


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

Heres the hideous train wreck that is my face ^.^;;


----------



## minniemouse440044

boston!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I dyed my hair dark brown.


----------



## StitchfansJr

^ You remind me of my friend with that hair color. xD Except she has the bigger nerd-type glasses.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

StitchfansJr said:


> ^ You remind me of my friend with that hair color. xD Except she has the bigger nerd-type glasses.



Thanks, I think


----------



## LondonUnderground

minniemouse440044 said:


> boston!



aeh! im going to boston on wednesday  i think we are going to the JFK museum as well ;D


----------



## minniemouse440044

LondonUnderground said:


> aeh! im going to boston on wednesday  i think we are going to the JFK museum as well ;D



haha it was very interesting. i wrote my name in the little guest book at the end of it, so look for it!


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:




----------



## bushra82

can i also share my private pics ?


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

great pictures everyone!


----------



## scrub05

Everyone is so pretty and handsome.
Great pic's everyone.


----------



## JulielovesDisney




----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Me...like 5 seconds ago. LOL


----------



## DisneyRockstar

Ok this is before I get my haircut


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

DisneyRockstar said:


> Ok this is before I get my haircut



Awww Cute


----------



## DisneyRockstar

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37668645 said:
			
		

> Awww Cute



You're cute yourself Lizzy.


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

DisneyRockstar said:


> You're cute yourself Lizzy.


----------



## DancingAllie

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just putting that out there.


----------



## KidGoofy

DancingAllie said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just putting that out there.


putting what out there?


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

DancingAllie said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just putting that out there.



LOL cough Allie...just cough...


----------



## princesskelz

JulielovesDisney said:


>



Awwwh Julie your so cute!!


----------



## DramaQueen

you are all a bunch of good looking peeps, thats for sure!!


this is my BF & I at a jack johnson concert, they had a free photobooth there


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

DramaQueen said:


> you are all a bunch of good looking peeps, thats for sure!!
> 
> 
> this is my BF & I at a jack johnson concert, they had a free photobooth there



Awwww You two are so cute together! Very pretty.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

princesskelz said:


> Awwwh Julie your so cute!!


Aw thanks Kels! 



DramaQueen said:


> you are all a bunch of good looking peeps, thats for sure!!
> 
> 
> this is my BF & I at a jack johnson concert, they had a free photobooth there



Dawww you guys


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I went to a concert with my sister tonight. One of the guys from The Divine was at the merch table, so I got a picture with him.






The vocalist from Batten Down Your Heart was standing outside the venue after the concert, so I got a picture with him too (he screamed right in Bawb's face because he thought Bawb wasn't having any fun) c:






ANDANDAND NICK MILLER SMILED AT ME DURING A SKYLIT DRIVE'S SET


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Kody those pictures are so great! You're really lucky, ahaha. 
And i love your dark hair, too!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

DramaQueen said:


> you are all a bunch of good looking peeps, thats for sure!!
> 
> 
> this is my BF & I at a jack johnson concert, they had a free photobooth there



awh cute 



nerdylightbulb said:


> I went to a concert with my sister tonight. One of the guys from The Divine was at the merch table, so I got a picture with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vocalist from Batten Down Your Heart was standing outside the venue after the concert, so I got a picture with him too (he screamed right in Bawb's face because he thought Bawb wasn't having any fun) c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDANDAND NICK MILLER SMILED AT ME DURING A SKYLIT DRIVE'S SET



awesome :')
the last one is great haha


and since i never posted the photos, here's me with the script (2/3 of them anyway)


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Smiley.Socks said:


> Kody those pictures are so great! You're really lucky, ahaha.
> And i love your dark hair, too!



Thanks 



Disney Princess Elli said:


> awh cute
> 
> 
> 
> awesome :')
> the last one is great haha
> 
> 
> and since i never posted the photos, here's me with the script (2/3 of them anyway)



Thanks 


I like your pictures too.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DramaQueen said:


> you are all a bunch of good looking peeps, thats for sure!!
> 
> 
> this is my BF & I at a jack johnson concert, they had a free photobooth there



Aww, you two look cute together! 



nerdylightbulb said:


> I went to a concert with my sister tonight. One of the guys from The Divine was at the merch table, so I got a picture with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vocalist from Batten Down Your Heart was standing outside the venue after the concert, so I got a picture with him too (he screamed right in Bawb's face because he thought Bawb wasn't having any fun) c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDANDAND NICK MILLER SMILED AT ME DURING A SKYLIT DRIVE'S SET



I like your hair color 



Disney Princess Elli said:


> awh cute
> 
> 
> 
> awesome :')
> the last one is great haha
> 
> 
> and since i never posted the photos, here's me with the script (2/3 of them anyway)



Very pretty


Here's me:


----------



## DancingAllie

MickeyisBeast said:


> Aww, you two look cute together!
> 
> 
> 
> I like your hair color
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty
> 
> 
> Here's me:



Hi, I'm the creeping Mom just saying your pretty!


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

MickeyisBeast said:


> Here's me:



I agree with Allie, very pretty. :]


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DancingAllie said:


> Hi, I'm the creeping Mom just saying your pretty!



 Thanks Creeping Mom



			
				¡WDW!girlrox(:;37725591 said:
			
		

> I agree with Allie, very pretty. :]



Thank you Lizzy


----------



## Minnie06




----------



## Mindbreak.net

Here's the video of our trip to Disney with my nephews, Kyle (17) and Mitchell (15):

Short version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jhMhQ6xNLE

Long version (almost 16,000 views):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oDtKReJCj0


----------



## dancer4life22

Mindbreak.net said:


> Here's the video of our trip to Disney with my nephews, Kyle (17) and Mitchell (15):
> 
> Short version:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jhMhQ6xNLE
> 
> Long version (almost 16,000 views):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oDtKReJCj0



those were awesome videos!


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

Here is me(im on the left in the reddish shirt, with my sister) at disney


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Haha I swear my fingers don't really look like this.


----------



## Mindbreak.net

dancer4life22 said:


> those were awesome videos!



Thanks!


----------



## minniemouse440044

school has started, JUNIORS!

me and abby, bffls 




chandler abby me jacob and erica. laxgurls minus jacob haha


----------



## TylerFG

Me on a horse outside of a store in DHS.


----------



## nickjonasluvr

you all r so pretty/handsome!


----------



## Cinderelli16

So everyone is pretty much gorgeous/handsome.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Cinderelli16 said:


> So everyone is pretty much gorgeous/handsome.



ka ka kayla is so hot. oovoo date soon?


----------



## chicklets

minniemouse440044 said:


> school has started, JUNIORS!
> 
> me and abby, bffls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chandler abby me jacob and erica. laxgurls minus jacob haha



As pretty as I remember!


----------



## minniemouse440044

chicklets said:


> As pretty as I remember!



thanks sara, i miss you so much!


----------



## PrincessMelby

My puppy and I 





Laughing at my roommate


----------



## DISKATER69

I got a penguin at the Omaha zoo. I named him Jeffrey xD


----------



## GoofyGirlxoxo

Summer bordem


----------



## PrincessMelby

DISKATER69 said:


> I got a penguin at the Omaha zoo. I named him Jeffrey xD



Omaha zoo?!?!? I'm originally from Nebraska! I lived near Omaha


----------



## DISKATER69

PrincessMelby said:


> Omaha zoo?!?!? I'm originally from Nebraska! I lived near Omaha



That's awesome! I'm from northwest iowa so it's only a few hours away


----------



## Cinderelli16

minniemouse440044 said:


> ka ka kayla is so hot. oovoo date soon?



Well fankkk youuu loveee! 
& yesss oovoo date very soon! <3


----------



## Cinderelli16

GoofyGirlxoxo said:


> Summer bordem



You're so so so prettyyyy!


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Just got highlights today! Now I'm blonde! 
Dont mind my bug eyes..lol


----------



## xo_hola_gatita




----------



## GoofyGirlxoxo

Cinderelli16 said:


> You're so so so prettyyyy!



Thaaaank you! XD


----------



## Cinderelli16

JulielovesDisney said:


> Just got highlights today! Now I'm blonde!
> Dont mind my bug eyes..lol



Omgomgomg! I LOVE it! I can't get over how pretty it looks! 
Beautiful like always.


----------



## ya-ya

Me and my baby cousin Nadya


----------



## TylerFG

Me in World Showcase.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

Cinderelli16 said:


> Omgomgomg! I LOVE it! I can't get over how pretty it looks!
> Beautiful like always.



Haha why thank you Kayla! 
My hair is a lot lighter in person. But I'm so happy with the way it came out. I love it.


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Me!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37906237 said:
			
		

> Me!



So... this is really pretty Lizzy 

These are from today









Yeah, my head kinda got cut off in the top one... oops haha
And I guess I feel the need to stick out my tongue during pictures


----------



## JulielovesDisney

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37906237 said:
			
		

> Me!



You look like Maci from Teen Mom, only without the red hair. 
Very pretty!


----------



## DisneyRockstar

¡WDW!girlrox(:;37906237 said:
			
		

> Me!



Let's Go Lizzy!


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

JulielovesDisney said:


> You look like Maci from Teen Mom, only without the red hair.
> Very pretty!



Haha Yea I never though of that...I always get Anna Sophia Robb LOL 



DisneyRockstar said:


> Let's Go Lizzy!


----------



## PrincessMelby

ya-ya said:


> Me and my baby cousin Nadya



AWE! 

She's adorable!
& you're very pretty!


----------



## DisneyRockstar

MickeyisBeast said:


> So... this is really pretty Lizzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my head kinda got cut off in the top one... oops haha
> And I guess I feel the need to stick out my tongue during pictures



Hope I don't step on those fred flinstone toes. lol jersey shore reference.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

TylerFG said:


> Me in World Showcase.


Aww, you're a cutie


----------



## DisneyRockstar

Everybody looks great! 

The lady next to me in the pic is my grandma


----------



## imabrat




----------



## Pearls

pretty sonya!! 






cut off a lot of hair recently 
its medium length now i guess its ok


----------



## LondonUnderground

everyone is so pretty :')

i feel bad that i lurk and dont post. so here goes. ha.






thats me, in boston  showing my red sox pride! hahahahah.

OH and i am wearing shorts underneath! LOL


----------



## seaturtledude

not to creep, but that's sick that you love boston so much! this is coming from a true bostonian, so it means something (;


----------



## LondonUnderground

haha, its fine! i love it there so much! its just so awesome. im going to try and emigrate there when im older, hah 

so i can have the legal sea food key lime pie, yummy! HAHA!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

When I was little with Minnie





Me now with the same Minnie


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DisneyRockstar said:


> Hope I don't step on those fred flinstone toes. lol jersey shore reference.



I've never seen Jersey Shore... so yeah... haha


----------



## thetallone

this was tooken awhile agoo!:0 just wanted to share that! haha.


----------



## dancer4life22

delete


----------



## ya-ya

PrincessMelby said:


> AWE!
> 
> She's adorable!
> & you're very pretty!


Thank U, and everyone here is so pretty.


----------



## DISKATER69

Yeah I got new shoes. I'm sure you all care xD
but I love them so here they are lol


----------



## electricthunder

DISKATER69 said:


> Yeah I got new shoes. I'm sure you all care xD
> but I love them so here they are lol



Pretty. XD


----------



## DISKATER69

electricthunder said:


> Pretty. XD



Why thank you Matthew


----------



## electricthunder

DISKATER69 said:


> Why thank you Matthew



You're welcome Christopher.


----------



## TylerFG

Me in front of my favorite ride in all of WDW.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

WOW! It has been so long since i've been on....
dang i miss all the gorgeous people of the Disboards 
Welp...my names Amanda..and i think im back!
hey to those who remember me haha...i talk to alot of you on facebook
here is my most recent pic!!


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

Here is a slideshow of my disney trip i just went on. Click on the picture and it will bring you to it


Part 1:







Part 2:


----------



## TOT_Boy_

DISKATER69 said:


> Yeah I got new shoes. I'm sure you all care xD
> but I love them so here they are lol



Good choice =D


----------



## PigletGurl

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

awwww wanda and scott!   pretty wanda!


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

chillin' in san fran...hah oh geez the wind was ridiculous D;

and a photo of me in action in my daily life 
why yes, i explore rivers on a daily basis.
i kid, i kid.





btw hey guyss, i haven't been here in ages and i'm dropping in here outta the blue. i don't think anyone remembers me, lol.

edit;WHOAH HUGE PICTURES, I'M SO SORRY.


----------



## FutureImagineerHere

DISKATER69 said:


> I got a penguin at the Omaha zoo. I named him Jeffrey xD



I LOVE PENGUINS!!!! <3......just sayin -.-


----------



## minniemouse440044

_Twinks&Spinks_ said:


> chillin' in san fran...hah oh geez the wind was ridiculous D;
> 
> and a photo of me in action in my daily life
> why yes, i explore rivers on a daily basis.
> i kid, i kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw hey guyss, i haven't been here in ages and i'm dropping in here outta the blue. i don't think anyone remembers me, lol.
> 
> edit;WHOAH HUGE PICTURES, I'M SO SORRY.



bianca isnt it?! i ermember you! youre so pretttty!


----------



## m!ssemmx0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CxEMm61-A8

I guess this counts as showing my face.


----------



## DISKATER69

TOT_Boy_ said:


> Good choice =D


thank you!


FutureImagineerHere said:


> I LOVE PENGUINS!!!! <3......just sayin -.-


haha me too. they're my favorite animal lol


----------



## minniemouse440044

on the right(;


----------



## DISRY

Hey! Yea just saying hi! and this is me...




and me again...




and yet again...


----------



## beautyandthesea

hey guys whats up i just joined the boards today..my names Alyssa i'm a junior in high school

here i am


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

beautyandthesea said:


> hey guys whats up i just joined the boards today..my names Alyssa i'm a junior in high school
> 
> here i am



your really pretty!! 
and welcome to the DIS Alyssa!! 
My name is Amanda btw


----------



## beautyandthesea

Minnie Squeaks said:


> your really pretty!!
> and welcome to the DIS Alyssa!!
> My name is Amanda btw



thank you so much, nice meeting you


----------



## beautyandthesea

DISKATER69 said:


> I got a penguin at the Omaha zoo. I named him Jeffrey xD



haha i just saw this picture, i love the penguin named jeffrey hahah


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

beautyandthesea said:


> thank you so much, nice meeting you



ditto.


----------



## DISRY

beautyandthesea said:


> hey guys whats up i just joined the boards today..my names Alyssa i'm a junior in high school
> 
> here i am



Wow your eyes are sooo blue! XD I just joined the boards too! Hope you enjoy it here! I love it!!


----------



## DISKATER69

beautyandthesea said:


> haha i just saw this picture, i love the penguin named jeffrey hahah



thank you


----------



## AmandaSparks730




----------



## DisneyRockstar

AmandaSparks730 said:


>



Let's go Meg!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

AmandaSparks730 said:


>



Meg is so pretty!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

DisneyRockstar said:


> Let's go Meg!





MickeyisBeast said:


> Meg is so pretty!



Aww, thanks guys!


----------



## poohbearluver

blaa. sorry to ruin the gorgeousness. >.<


----------



## DancingAllie

poohbearluver said:


> blaa. sorry to ruin the gorgeousness. >.<



What are you talking about Grace?! You're pretty!!


----------



## poohbearluver

DancingAllie said:


> What are you talking about Grace?! You're pretty!!



Aww shucks.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

poohbearluver said:


> blaa. sorry to ruin the gorgeousness. >.<



Oh my gosh, your hair is so pretty!


----------



## poohbearluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Oh my gosh, your hair is so pretty!



Aww, thanks. 
A lot of people ask me if I dye it, but I have natural highlights.


----------



## DancingAllie

Yup.


----------



## poohbearluver

DancingAllie said:


> Yup.



GAWWWJUS! DAHLING, GAWWWJUS! 
You're purty.


----------



## DancingAllie

poohbearluver said:


> GAWWWJUS! DAHLING, GAWWWJUS!
> You're purty.



Thanks Grace.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DancingAllie said:


> Yup.



Shut up Allie, you are beautiful!

Here's me 




Just took that, no make-up D:


----------



## DancingAllie

MickeyisBeast said:


> Shut up Allie, you are beautiful!
> 
> Here's me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took that, no make-up D:



If you say so,

Your pretty with or without it.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

DancingAllie said:


> If you say so,
> 
> Your pretty with or without it.



I do say so 

Aww, thanks!


----------



## poohbearluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> Shut up Allie, you are beautiful!
> 
> Here's me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took that, no make-up D:



Gah! I'm surrounded by beautiful people! 
That picture of me is around a month old. Here's one I took just now. 




hehe. i changed the colors.


----------



## DancingAllie

poohbearluver said:


> Gah! I'm surrounded by beautiful people!
> That picture of me is around a month old. Here's one I took just now.
> 
> hehe. i changed the colors.



Yup, 
I took that one yesterday of me.
Pretty  (I took it out to save space)


----------



## beautyandthesea

DISRY said:


> Wow your eyes are sooo blue! XD I just joined the boards too! Hope you enjoy it here! I love it!!



thank you so much! and congrats, both of us can be newbies together! 



> DISKATER69: thank you



no problem haha


----------



## DisneyRockstar

Omg hahahahaha

Man the harpoons!


----------



## metsluva57

I haven't posted a picture in a while sooo i guess i will! 





after i straightened my hair for the first day of school!-




and both of these are also today before my first day of high school!


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

AMFG


----------



## m!ssemmx0




----------



## DISKATER69

This was the last picture i took before I was forced to cut my hair. I MISS IT SO MUCH D:

and if you were wondering, no. I don't take normal pictures. evar.


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

minniemouse440044 said:


> bianca isnt it?! i ermember you! youre so pretttty!



hay gurrrl, haha, i remember those chats that we had on aim during the summer with lots of other disers 
wow, was it last year? or 2 years ago?!


----------



## minniemouse440044

_Twinks&Spinks_ said:


> hay gurrrl, haha, i remember those chats that we had on aim during the summer with lots of other disers
> wow, was it last year? or 2 years ago?!



im thinking it was 2 years ago! wowww that was forever ago! hahaha


and KELLY YOU ARE SO CUTE!!


----------



## LondonUnderground

MickeyisBeast said:


> Shut up Allie, you are beautiful!
> 
> Here's me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took that, no make-up D:


aw Sara you are so pretty! I never wear make up xD


m!ssemmx0 said:


>



Emily! gorgeous


----------



## StitchfansJr

m!ssemmx0 said:


>



AWWWWWWWWWWWWW. I love your hair, Emily!


----------



## Keegro08

Man it's been awhile since I have been on here.

Why are the faces so glossy? Snap.


----------



## DisneyRockstar

Keegro08 said:


> Man it's been awhile since I have been on here.
> 
> Why are the faces so glossy? Snap.



Omg I remember seeing you post a few months ago. Welcome back!


----------



## m!ssemmx0

LondonUnderground said:


> aw Sara you are so pretty! I never wear make up xD
> 
> 
> Emily! gorgeous





StitchfansJr said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWW. I love your hair, Emily!



Thanks guys


----------



## DisneyRockstar

m!ssemmx0 you look really cute


----------



## DisneyRockstar

me.... yep.


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

awesum pawsum


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Thanks Josh! (Sorry I didn't quote hehe).


----------



## mickey'sbff

The best picture I could find of me. Wearing some kind of 3d glasses . I look so much younger in this pic.


----------



## minniemouse440044

Keegro08 said:


> Man it's been awhile since I have been on here.
> 
> Why are the faces so glossy? Snap.



oh hey keegan, gowwah? heheheh(;


----------



## _Twinks&Spinks_

minniemouse440044 said:


> im thinking it was 2 years ago! wowww that was forever ago! hahaha



dang...lol.


----------



## TylerFG

This is what boredom, a fake head, a wig, 4 bored kids, a duct tape stunt dummy, and a video camera will do to you.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

im so upset..i lost these glasses :/ lol


----------



## scarscar93

No more top braces!


----------



## minniemouse440044

WEEKEND


----------



## DISKATER69

I took a normal picture of myself for once. Here ya go xD


----------



## TOT_Boy_

ik im new but i thought id join in on the fun =)




Thats me after me and my band got done playing a show


----------



## DisneyRockstar

Me and the famous house in Seaside Heights.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

A really recent one!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Tis me:


----------



## StitchfansJr

*decided to come on for no apparent reason, or probably because of bordem*
@Robin: Your eyes look stunning in that picture! It's a pretty shade of brown. 
@Meg: HELLO. I approve of your purple shirt. xD My new school colors are purple and gold, so I'm allowed to wear purple now. Before, I couldn't since it was my rival's school colors.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Allie! Haiii! And thanksss. That's my classic Minnie shirt ;D


----------



## StitchfansJr

You're welcome.


----------



## beautyandthesea

DISRY said:


> Wow your eyes are sooo blue! XD I just joined the boards too! Hope you enjoy it here! I love it!!



thank youuu!



> DISKATER69: thank you



anytimee


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I got a haircut


----------



## Stitch4Prez

Got glasses today


----------



## MickeyisBeast

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Tis me:



Meg is sooo pretty! 
And super crazy for going in that balloon thingy!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Stitch4Prez said:


> Got glasses today



Long time no see Zach! Nice glasses


----------



## Stitch4Prez

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Long time no see Zach! Nice glasses



Hey Robin, its been awhile. Thanks


----------



## minniemouse440044

me and my main boys haha





standing in our b-boy stances, nbd


----------



## I'm a Divaaaaa

Hii guys!  I haven't been here in forever.  Everyone's looking really good though.  I just lurked like the last 30 pages.

Here are so new pictures from the last few months.

One of my best friends got married and I was Maid of Honor












Went to Disney with some friends







Random times around NYC:








My 21st birthday (I know I'm still on the teen board shhh).  I ended up meeting some really random cool people from Canada at the bar:







My exboyfriend's 21st:






BFFs







Me and my wifey








I went to Spain over the summer, which was amazing






















Saw Taylor Momsen play with her band.  She was pretty good btw, I wont lie








That's plenty for now haha.  Hope you all enjoyed!


----------



## wdi2b

unfortunately, i don't have a pic of myself just regular. i only have wakeskating pics...


----------



## telescope

my boiiiifraannn and I.


----------



## DramaQueen

omgeee you two are adorrable ^^^

coincidentally just like cory i had the urge to come here for the first time in a bit, and lurk the SYF board the see all my gorgeous little disers <3 you guys are amazzzing! love all yours pics!

cory, gurl you are sooo gorg!! one of my friends got married recently too!! 
i'm gonna totally bite you and post a few update pics





this is my BFF and I with our beautiful friend and her husband at their reception 





this is my sister and i in our "costumes" (vamp victims) @ the fanexpo (which is like a smaller canadian version of comicon) we got to meet JAMES MARSTERS who played spike on buffy <33333





my best friend and i in london at trafalgar square

i'm getting nostalgic for disney now, so i'm prob gonna bust out the disney photos in the near future


----------



## EyoreFANS12

Prettty chicaaaaaaaa^






 At a football game i have the star on my face !


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

This is me with Mickey this year in Disney.
I look so childish for a 15 year old...


----------



## DisneyRockstar

telescope said:


> my boiiiifraannn and I.



this is so cuteee!!


----------



## wdwllamadancer

This isn't my face, but it is me! Our tennis team was undefeated and we won Class A sectionals


----------



## KidGoofy

http://chestnuthilllocal.com/issues/2010.10.21/news1.html

This is for all you Harry Potter fans...this is me during the First Annual Brotherly Love of Quidditch at my school. I look so intense especially with the tear drop eye black.


----------



## Feathers

The most recent pics I have of myself are from my trip to Japan in late September.

Here's me at the Pokemon Center...






and  here's me at 4am with one thing from my pokemon spending spree. xD






and me again in Tokyo DisneySea with my favorite of the five. 






Yes, I am the biggest nerd ever.


----------



## Princess Row

Can someone pleasee tell me how they put pictures on here......ive tried and tried.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

hi guys<3 I haven't been on here in FOREVERRRRR! Here's a few pictures

homecoming saturday night- my date was hot  hahaha.





my best friend and i at a football game a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Emzie

i havent posted on here in ages, but i just got back from rome, and it was AMAZING. so i thought i'd post a few pictures.


----------



## BK228




----------



## scarscar93

I got my braces off!


----------



## DisneyRockstar

scarscar93 said:


> I got my braces off!



All right no braces! 

Very pretty.


----------



## Keegro08

minniemouse440044 said:


> oh hey keegan, gowwah? heheheh(;



Hey text me. I have an intense story about this party I was at the other night. And I need help picking out clothes.


----------



## JulielovesDisney

I haven't been on here in a long time! Everyone is so good looking! 

Here's me from my formal last night


----------



## AstroAlphamatt

http://www.gratismspoints.com/?i=230086
click above for support of a new VMK game


----------



## ItsJustMeBro

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GE40rnpqhsw?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GE40rnpqhsw?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ItsJustMeBro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE40rnpqhsw


----------



## PigletGurl

JulielovesDisney said:


> I haven't been on here in a long time! Everyone is so good looking!
> 
> Here's me from my formal last night



Super gorgeous. Very natural looking.

I havent been here in a while but thought id post some pics.

Guess what? I finally got my hair cut after three years!  its so short  its right below my shoulders, when it used to be right below my waist.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Scott turned 24 here , and we were also celebrating our 1 year and 3 months hehehehe





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xomagicofdisneyox

Hey everyone. I haven't been on the boards in a while I've been busy now that im in college. I'm attending Purdue University in Indiana. I have a big favor to ask. My father is running for a contest and i would really appreciate it if you'd click on this link and simply vote for him. It will take moments and it would make him real happy. Thanks for all the generosity. 
                                                   -gabie-

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...51720890&PP_EntryDetail_573_UrlNum2#pbbh2558p


----------



## minniemouse440044

gahh havent been on in ages!
















i love the men in my life haha


----------



## TylerFG

Me and my super sweet girlfriend.


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Suppose its time i uploaded a more up to date pic of me 

Me infront of Saw:The Ride at Thorpe Park, UK


----------



## Emzie

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Suppose its time i uploaded a more up to date pic of me
> 
> Me infront of Saw:The Ride at Thorpe Park, UK



love this ride so much! and i like the 14 shirt btw, though i still havent been able to get on it myself.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I haven't posted a picture in forever lol





Recent picture of me





A picture from Warped Tour this summer. Me and Jeff from the band Confide


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:




----------



## Tranceptor2K9

¡WDW!girlrox(:;39084932 said:
			
		

>



Very pretty


----------



## Smiley.Socks

everyone is looking lovely! 

I haven't posted a picture in forever, so this is me at the Manic Street Preachers concert in october.


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Very pretty



Thank you


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:




----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

My friend Demiya and me


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Smiley.Socks said:


> everyone is looking lovely!
> 
> I haven't posted a picture in forever, so this is me at the Manic Street Preachers concert in october.



I love your boa!



			
				¡WDW!girlrox(:;39124838 said:
			
		

>





Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> My friend Demiya and me



You three are so blonde XD


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

havent posted for a while!

wish i could get my hair to do this every day! haha





me and my best friend ! 





annd me lol


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I went to see To Speak of Wolves today!





Me and Mason, the fill-in vocalist





Me and Phil and Corey


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> I went to see To Speak of Wolves today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Mason, the fill-in vocalist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Phil and Corey



I met those guys too :0


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Kody (nerdylightbulb) and me and Family Force 5


----------



## scarscar93

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> Kody (nerdylightbulb) and me and Family Force 5



so. jealous.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> Kody (nerdylightbulb) and me and Family Force 5



i saw them in concert last summer at cornerstone..they were AMAZZZING  
i love them!


----------



## CastawayJ




----------



## scarscar93

my friend and I had a photo shoot today, this is me all dolled up:


----------



## MickeyisBeast

scarscar93 said:


> my friend and I had a photo shoot today, this is me all dolled up:



you look so pretty!

since i've been gone for a few weeks, these are some christmas pictures 

[christmas eve]





helping my cousin to "fly"





jumping off my bed


----------



## smilearie

My Sister Elise (13) 





Me, Kenna (15)


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

Me in San Diego International Airport


----------



## summersunset

Mickeysgirl34

this is pretty!!

hey people...it's llamasrcool

i cant remember my password because I haven't been on in 10 months...is there any way that I can get back to my old user? or get my password?


----------



## charliebrown

me with my old hair, then came jersey shore


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:




----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I got my lip pierced today! It's so swollen


----------



## Keegro08

scarscar93 said:


> my friend and I had a photo shoot today, this is me all dolled up:



You're beautiful.


----------



## scarscar93

Keegro08 said:


> You're beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## GoofyGirlxoxo

This is me at Fantasia Gardens


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

GoofyGirlxoxo said:


> This is me at Fantasia Gardens



Very pretty
BTW I LOVE your siggy and avatar! Ahh


----------



## GoofyGirlxoxo

¡WDW!girlrox(:;39474352 said:
			
		

> Very pretty
> BTW I LOVE your siggy and avatar! Ahh



Thank you! 
Guess what?






BAM!
I look so bad cause it was we waited outside for 12 hours in the rain so yea. lol


----------



## GoofyGirlxoxo

charliebrown said:


> HELLO>>>>>


Lol. Is that a compliment?


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

GoofyGirlxoxo said:


> Thank you!
> Guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM!
> I look so bad cause it was we waited outside for 12 hours in the rain so yea. lol



Oh my word!!! That's awesome. I probably would have hugged him and never let go. haha


----------



## GoofyGirlxoxo

¡WDW!girlrox(:;39476725 said:
			
		

> Oh my word!!! That's awesome. I probably would have hugged him and never let go. haha



Lol. I wanted to but he couldn't give hugs cause he was sick, BUT he did call me sweetheart and touch me. And out of the 6 people in or group, I was the only one he talked to.


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

I got the wonderful, amazing, superspecial awesome Kingdom Hearts hoodie I ordered in the mail today, so here's me pretending I'm cool a Nobody!

Kingdom Hearts is awesome and I love it <3

All shrouded in my hood to survey this strange white world that is most definitely not my basement with a brightness filter cranked up:





Unmasking-- sorry, no dramatic hair swish for you.





And now to summon my weapon and collect some hearts for our noble Organization (I made that staff when my friend and I cosplayed our characters a few years ago).


----------



## disneedust1429

wicked.witch.of.wdw said:


> I got the wonderful, amazing, superspecial awesome Kingdom Hearts hoodie I ordered in the mail today, so here's me pretending I'm cool a Nobody!
> 
> Kingdom Hearts is awesome and I love it <3
> 
> All shrouded in my hood to survey this strange white world that is most definitely not my basement with a brightness filter cranked up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unmasking-- sorry, no dramatic hair swish for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now to summon my weapon and collect some hearts for our noble Organization (I made that staff when my friend and I cosplayed our characters a few years ago).



lol that is totaly awesome  i loveee kingdom hearts!!!


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Two new pics of me....














Infront of Big Ben (NYE) just before midnight 

















My attempt at holding up the London Eye hahaha


----------



## disneedust1429

Yeah... this one if from b4 my haircut w/ my kitteh lol. not the best one i have, but its a picture 






[/IMG]


----------



## grandfloluver

IDK if this will work....but, here I am with my cousin.  (i am the one with my hair down with the grey t-shirt.) I now have my braces off!





[/IMG]




Sry it's soooo big!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

^You're really pretty  Does your shirt say DUKE on it? I love Duke! We go there once a year, for (our high school) school activities.

If I'm wrong, totally ignore this, haha


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Come to the South.
Where you can wear Country Plaid shirts everyday (':


----------



## mickey'sbff

MickeyisBeast said:


> you look so pretty!
> 
> since i've been gone for a few weeks, these are some christmas pictures
> 
> [christmas eve]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helping my cousin to "fly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumping off my bed


Is that your room? I have the same bed set


----------



## MickeyisBeast

mickey'sbff said:


> Is that your room? I have the same bed set



Yepp  From Pottery Barn Teen, right? That's where mine is from. Pretty much everything in my room is from PB Teen or Ikea, haha.


----------



## mickey'sbff

MickeyisBeast said:


> Yepp  From Pottery Barn Teen, right? That's where mine is from. Pretty much everything in my room is from PB Teen or Ikea, haha.



yeah. Same here . I think both my desk and dresser are from ikea


----------



## mickey'sbff

I WOULD update my picture but my Photobucket is STILL being annoying and not letting me upload anything


----------



## mickey'sbff

[/url] 64295_1411983022920_1332840051_30941052_7474745_n by fc757a3d6ad608874a50af8d4007a60d, on Flickr[/IMG]
This is from October


----------



## disneedust1429

mee in mai room after my friend left


----------



## minniemouse440044

haven't been on here in FOREVER. 

took this today

I'm going to Disney in June, I am so excited.

oh and y'all known Katie? (life of the party)
Well, we're staying with each other this summer for three weeks


----------



## GoofyGirlxoxo

Me after school today cause I have no life and nothing better to do.


----------



## Taylor_moonwalker

ok im like technologiclly clueless. how do you get a picture on here?im used to just doing a file :/


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

disneedust1429 said:


> mee in mai room after my friend left





GoofyGirlxoxo said:


> Me after school today cause I have no life and nothing better to do.



Awwwwww both of you are very pretty


----------



## Princess Row

Thats me at prom last year! 





Thats me with two of my sisters. Theres two others also!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

me


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Minnie Squeaks said:


> me



pretty


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Me with the skeleton in my Med Sci class


----------



## grandfloluver

MickeyisBeast said:


> ^You're really pretty  Does your shirt say DUKE on it? I love Duke! We go there once a year, for (our high school) school activities.
> 
> If I'm wrong, totally ignore this, haha



Yeah, my shirt says duke! My brother is a huge duke basketball fan, and I guess his love for the team has rubbed off on me. They have a beautiful campus! You're pretty, too! Who doesn't love the south, right?


----------



## Tinkerbellgal

Hopefully that works haha (':


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Tinkerbellgal said:


> Hopefully that works haha (':



Very pretty


----------



## Tinkerbellgal

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> Very pretty



Thank youu <33


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

Tinkerbellgal said:


> Thank youu <33



welcome haha


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> pretty



thanks ^_^



Tinkerbellgal said:


> Hopefully that works haha (':



really pretty!


----------



## Tinkerbellgal

Minnie Squeaks said:


> me



You are actually beautiful <33


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I dyed my hair


----------



## Disneypolyprincess

Princess Row said:


> Thats me at prom last year!
> 
> 
> Thats me with two of my sisters. Theres two others also!



Yall are soo Cute together


----------



## Disneypolyprincess

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> I dyed my hair



 I  your hair!!!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Everyone looks incredible!



I haven't posted in awhile so here's a new one


----------



## Tranceptor2K9

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Everyone looks incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile so here's a new one



very pretty  Love your eyes


----------



## disfreak24

GoofyGirlxoxo said:


> Thank you!
> Guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM!
> I look so bad cause it was we waited outside for 12 hours in the rain so yea. lol



im sooo jealous! i love justin bieber!!! You're really pretty 

Everyone looks amazing! ill try to post a pic but my computer has issues


----------



## Disneypolyprincess

This is me! Christy! I am a Polynesian Resort crazy person.

anyone going to the Poly in June?


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Tranceptor2K9 said:


> very pretty  Love your eyes



Aw thanks!


----------



## stitchon

I'm the tall one.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

stitchon said:


> I'm the tall one.



Orly? I thought you were the short one


----------



## soccercruiser87

Just about that time for a new thread. So this one will be closed and a new one will be made.


----------

